# Why keep arguing, NO FALL SOCCER!



## Anon9 (Aug 22, 2020)

There are those that want soccer back. There are those that want schools back. For most of California, neither will happen this Fall. I predict there will be no soccer next Spring either, or at least until there is a vaccine. With that being said, why keep arguing with the crowd that wants to keep us shut down. They will win every time. This shutdown has no end in sight. Stop getting worked up with an argument we’ll never win. Do your thing, nobody needs to know. Travel to out of state tournaments, such as Arizona. Look for crazy soccer parents that want soccer just as much as you do, they are out there and plentiful. But most importantly, stop giving the shutdown crowd more ammo to make us look dumb and crazy. According to them, what we are doing is criminal. I would say what they are doing is cynical and hypocritical. Good luck to all and keep ballin, kids need it, but we need it more. And who are they to take that away from us.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> There are those that want soccer back. There are those that want schools back. For most of California, neither will happen this Fall. I predict there will be no soccer next Spring either, or at least until there is a vaccine. With that being said, why keep arguing with the crowd that wants to keep us shut down. They will win every time. This shutdown has no end in sight. Stop getting worked up with an argument we’ll never win. Do your thing, nobody needs to know. Travel to out of state tournaments, such as Arizona. Look for crazy soccer parents that want soccer just as much as you do, they are out there and plentiful. But most importantly, stop giving the shutdown crowd more ammo to make us look dumb and crazy. According to them, what we are doing is criminal. I would say what they are doing is cynical and hypocritical. Good luck to all and keep ballin, kids need it, but we need it more. And who are they to take that away from us.


Just got back from a week in AZ.  Hot as Hell... but the majority of them are laughing at Covid and getting on with their lives.  In outlying areas, even older folks are ignoring masks unless they have to.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 22, 2020)

@anon Exactly the dumb, selfish attitude that is slowing us from all getting through this.  You sir have made some comments and expressed attitudes that I find pretty reprehensible, but this sh** takes the cake. Just ignorant, selfish and what drags us all down.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 22, 2020)

I don’t give a fuck. I live how I want, not how you dictate.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Just got back from a week in AZ.  Hot as Hell... but the majority of them are laughing at Covid and getting on with their lives.  In outlying areas, even older folks are ignoring masks unless they have to.


LOL, man, we're never getting over this pandemic with people thinking like you. AZ was the hotspot for Covid just a month ago. Are you going to quarantine yourself and your kid for 7 days or just spread it because you can?  Why live in California, just go move there? There will not be organized sports in CA until there's a vaccine, the population density is among the highest in the nation, at least in SOCAL and no large organization will be able to get away with even one death that someone ties to their municipality. You shouldn't have been allowed back across the state line without a Covid test and an IQ test.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> @anon Exactly the dumb, selfish attitude that is slowing us from all getting through this.  You sir have made some comments and expressed attitudes that I find pretty reprehensible, but this sh** takes the cake. Just ignorant, selfish and what drags us all down.


And this right here, is exactly the fear that will keep us locked down until next Summer. It’s not the numbers, the science, the FACTS, it is the fear.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> @anon Exactly the dumb, selfish attitude that is slowing us from all getting through this.  You sir have made some comments and expressed attitudes that I find pretty reprehensible, but this sh** takes the cake. Just ignorant, selfish and what drags us all down.


Reality is rough, huh? He did nothing to slander you, he just stated a fact. By mid september around 200k people will have died from Covid in the USA only. Whether that affects your neighborhood or your friends means nothing, it's out there and nothing is happening until the risk level of death or serious illness is gone.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> LOL, man, *we're never getting over this pandemic* with people thinking like you. AZ was the hotspot for Covid just a month ago. Are you going to quarantine yourself and your kid for 7 days or just spread it because you can?  Why live in California, just go move there? *There will not be organized sports in CA until there's a vaccine,* the population density is among the highest in the nation, at least in SOCAL and no large organization will be able to get away with even one death that someone ties to their municipality. You shouldn't have been allowed back across the state line without a Covid test and an IQ test.


This about sums it all up.  I hate to agree with you but you be right.  Those are the exact words of the higher ups.  Grace and I have the same connections and every thing your saying is 100% true and will happen if ________________________________________wins.  If ____________________________________________________wins then maybe you might have to leave......lol.  WHO knows.  I want to stay so I'm obeying the rules.  I can complain and obey, right?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 22, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> And this right here, is exactly the fear that will keep us locked down until next Summer. It’s not the numbers, the science, the FACTS, it is the fear.


Fall.  The vaccine will start pediatric roll out sometime in April- summer. Not everyone will rush to it.  The pressure point will be California will require it to return to school— fall. It will ease up before then but still restrictions...key is whether there’s a winter wave.  If even a small one we are back to square 1


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 22, 2020)

Entirely predictable dumb response.  Have at it goof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I don’t give a fuck. I live how I want, not how you dictate.


Simple and to the point, just the way libs hate.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 22, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> LOL, man, we're never getting over this pandemic with people thinking like you. AZ was the hotspot for Covid just a month ago. Are you going to quarantine yourself and your kid for 7 days or just spread it because you can?  Why live in California, just go move there? There will not be organized sports in CA until there's a vaccine, the population density is among the highest in the nation, at least in SOCAL and no large organization will be able to get away with even one death that someone ties to their municipality. You shouldn't have been allowed back across the state line without a Covid test and an IQ test.


This proves my point exactly. You have no fucken idea what is going on in Arizona before you open your big mouth. All you know is what CNN told you.


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 22, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Fall.  The vaccine will start pediatric roll out sometime in April- summer. Not everyone will rush to it.  The pressure point will be California will require it to return to school— fall. It will ease up before then but still restrictions...key is whether there’s a winter wave.  If even a small one we are back to square 1


this is over right after the election


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 22, 2020)

That right there is bull****!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> @anon Exactly the dumb, selfish attitude that is slowing us from all getting through this.  You sir have made some comments and expressed attitudes that I find pretty reprehensible, but this sh** takes the cake. Just ignorant, selfish and what drags us all down.


Giesbock, wow, are you ok?  Look, I want to drive to AZ for some ball.  My dd is a no for the UGLY League soccer but I understand why some are doing it.  Because my dd wants to finish HS, we will stay locked up in our house. I want to move after the news I got a few days ago.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 22, 2020)

Yup just fine and thanks for asking.  Jumped on @anon knowing he’d come back with a big f.u.  It’s a pattern with him.

Jose linking a world wide pandemic to the US election is a bridge too far. 
This just veers so far off youth soccer for me not to call both out. 

Who here isnt frustrates and anxious to see our kids mixing it up on the pitch?

But goodness sake, shrugging off scientific and doctor’s advice in favor of a me first mindset is bad news for so many Americans.  
I care not a whit what someone like @Anonymous has to say to me or about me.  I’m glad to be on the opposite side of this.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Yup just fine and thanks for asking.  Jumped on @anon knowing he’d come back with a big f.u.  It’s a pattern with him.
> 
> Jose linking a world wide pandemic to the US election is a bridge too far.
> This just veers so far off youth soccer for me not to call both out.
> ...


ok, just checking in.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 22, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> LOL, man, we're never getting over this pandemic with people thinking like you. AZ was the hotspot for Covid just a month ago. Are you going to quarantine yourself and your kid for 7 days or just spread it because you can?  Why live in California, just go move there? There will not be organized sports in CA until there's a vaccine, the population density is among the highest in the nation, at least in SOCAL and no large organization will be able to get away with even one death that someone ties to their municipality. You shouldn't have been allowed back across the state line without a Covid test and an IQ test.


This dude sounds like a Marxist sick person; go get help.  Covid has made people mentally deranged, another prime example.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 23, 2020)

Youth Sports in the fall is happening one way or another.  Next weekend there's a basketball league starting on a private field. Baseball and Softball youth games are happening (all summer).  Indoor Soccer games are going on all over the OC.  I saw a lacrosse scrimmage in Orange yesterday morning.  Running clubs have been practicing in North OC. 

Will club soccer start again?  I think it will but not tournaments.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 23, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> This proves my point exactly. You have no fucken idea what is going on in Arizona before you open your big mouth. All you know is what CNN told you.
> View attachment 8761


Our numbers in AZ are dropping through the floor.  Things are getting much better.  Our local soccer authority just moved us to phase 4 of the plan and we are starting fall leagues on time.  Our population density in metro PHX is very similar to that of LA.  Sprawl.  So you can't really use that as an argument.  We will have fall baseball and soccer and still have our Covid numbers drop.  These are not mutually exclusive events.  The difference between CA and AZ is the politics and the fear.  We and other states have found ways to get parts of our lives back while successfully battling COVID.  The numbers don't lie.
This is what is going on in AZ this weekend and we will have multiple tournaments on Labor day.  Also its not just us Desert Conference starts on time in Salt Lake so UT and NV are doing the same things.  Yes.. there are teams traveling for league play. Looks like Cali may lose an entire year of soccer and development so the kids in the other western states will be that much stronger next year.  






						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 23, 2020)

Said it from the start. California will be the LAST STATE in the nation to resume sports.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Our numbers in AZ are dropping through the floor.  Things are getting much better.  Our local soccer authority just moved us to phase 4 of the plan and we are starting fall leagues on time.  Our population density in metro PHX is very similar to that of LA.  Sprawl.  So you can't really use that as an argument.  We will have fall baseball and soccer and still have our Covid numbers drop.  These are not mutually exclusive events.  The difference between CA and AZ is the politics and the fear.  We and other states have found ways to get parts of our lives back while successfully battling COVID.  The numbers don't lie.
> This is what is going on in AZ this weekend and we will have multiple tournaments on Labor day.  Also its not just us Desert Conference starts on time in Salt Lake so UT and NV are doing the same things.  Yes.. there are teams traveling for league play. Looks like Cali may lose an entire year of soccer and development so the kids in the other western states will be that much stronger next year.
> 
> 
> ...


I told everyone HB just lost Sunshine to Texas.  

Dad: Hey coach, I just left crazy Cali and the Corona. My boy needs to play football and have in person school.
Coach"  Welcome to Texas and welcome to the team


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Said it from the start. California will be the LAST STATE in the nation to resume sports.


100% correct and I remember that prediction.  Spot on bro


----------



## baller6988 (Aug 23, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Our numbers in AZ are dropping through the floor.  Things are getting much better.  Our local soccer authority just moved us to phase 4 of the plan and we are starting fall leagues on time.  Our population density in metro PHX is very similar to that of LA.  Sprawl.  So you can't really use that as an argument.  We will have fall baseball and soccer and still have our Covid numbers drop.  These are not mutually exclusive events.  The difference between CA and AZ is the politics and the fear.  We and other states have found ways to get parts of our lives back while successfully battling COVID.  The numbers don't lie.
> This is what is going on in AZ this weekend and we will have multiple tournaments on Labor day.  Also its not just us Desert Conference starts on time in Salt Lake so UT and NV are doing the same things.  Yes.. there are teams traveling for league play. Looks like Cali may lose an entire year of soccer and development so the kids in the other western states will be that much stronger next year.
> 
> 
> ...


I heard one of the AR'S in yesterdays game passed out as he was going down the sideline  because of the heat? This was during an 03 girls game. I heard the later games temps were around 108?  They said he was in bad shape.  Hope he recovers


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 23, 2020)

baller6988 said:


> I heard one of the AR'S in yesterdays game passed out as he was going down the sideline  because of the heat? This was during an 03 girls game. I heard the later games temps were around 108?  They said he was in bad shape.  Hope he recovers


Could be.  The Refs are on the fields for hours where kids are an hour and out.  This will be taxing on the refs.  I believe they are providing water/hydration stations and shade for the refs but I don't know.  Our game is this morning so Ill know more then.   My daughter refs but only at the younger ages, 03s can cover some ground so i bet those refs were running hard.  Its possible the refs aren't game fit either.  This is the first big event of the season.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 23, 2020)

Wasn't the point of the OP to stop arguing? Regardless of what your thoughts are regarding RTP and Covid I agree with @Anon9 on needing to stop the arguing, not for the reason he gave, but simply because it doesn't matter what anyone thinks, I've said it before and I'll say it again, coming on here to argue is pointless. We live in CA so we have to wait and see what happens simple as that. Do I think some of the people posting on here are idiots? yes! but guess what? I don't care about the people on here being idiots or their political stance because this is a soccer forum. Soccer is what binds us all on this forum, so let's  stop arguing  about Liberals, Trump, Newsom, Covid stats, etc. Our kids aren't playing right now and it sucks, but life goes on. There is still plenty of soccer to talk about... last nights MLS game, Champions League final, Changes in management/Coaches etc., Blues suck, Blues are great, Slammers suck, Slammers are great! etc. so please for the love of (whoever/whatever  you believe in) stop all the arguing, or exchange phone numbers or become FB,Twitter,IG friends and argue over on that platform.... 

Enjoy your Sunday everyone...


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Wasn't the point of the OP to stop arguing? Regardless of what your thoughts are regarding RTP and Covid I agree with @Anon9 on needing to stop the arguing, not for the reason he gave, but simply because it doesn't matter what anyone thinks, I've said it before and I'll say it again, coming on here to argue is pointless. We live in CA so we have to wait and see what happens simple as that. Do I think some of the people posting on here are idiots? yes! but guess what? I don't care about the people on here being idiots or their political stance because this is a soccer forum. Soccer is what binds us all on this forum, so let's  stop arguing  about Liberals, Trump, Newsom, Covid stats, etc. Our kids aren't playing right now and it sucks, but life goes on. There is still plenty of soccer to talk about... last nights MLS game, Champions League final, Changes in management/Coaches etc., Blues suck, Blues are great, Slammers suck, Slammers are great! etc. so please for the love of (whoever/whatever  you believe in) stop all the arguing, or exchange phone numbers or become FB,Twitter,IG friends and argue over on that platform....
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone...


Excellent bro.  No more rabbit holes.  Soccer will bind the world together as well.  Soccer is life!!!  Blues is #1 club because they win.  My dd team won state cup with Blues.  Then, I made a deal to bring all star goats to Surf and then they became the #1 club in da country.  Who is top club today?


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 23, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Our numbers in AZ are dropping through the floor.  Things are getting much better.  Our local soccer authority just moved us to phase 4 of the plan and we are starting fall leagues on time.  Our population density in metro PHX is very similar to that of LA.  Sprawl.  So you can't really use that as an argument.  We will have fall baseball and soccer and still have our Covid numbers drop.  These are not mutually exclusive events.  The difference between CA and AZ is the politics and the fear.  We and other states have found ways to get parts of our lives back while successfully battling COVID.  The numbers don't lie.
> This is what is going on in AZ this weekend and we will have multiple tournaments on Labor day.  Also its not just us Desert Conference starts on time in Salt Lake so UT and NV are doing the same things.  Yes.. there are teams traveling for league play. Looks like Cali may lose an entire year of soccer and development so the kids in the other western states will be that much stronger next year.
> 
> 
> ...





tjinaz said:


> Our numbers in AZ are dropping through the floor.  Things are getting much better.  Our local soccer authority just moved us to phase 4 of the plan and we are starting fall leagues on time.  Our population density in metro PHX is very similar to that of LA.  Sprawl.  So you can't really use that as an argument.  We will have fall baseball and soccer and still have our Covid numbers drop.  These are not mutually exclusive events.  The difference between CA and AZ is the politics and the fear.  We and other states have found ways to get parts of our lives back while successfully battling COVID.  The numbers don't lie.
> This is what is going on in AZ this weekend and we will have multiple tournaments on Labor day.  Also its not just us Desert Conference starts on time in Salt Lake so UT and NV are doing the same things.  Yes.. there are teams traveling for league play. Looks like Cali may lose an entire year of soccer and development so the kids in the other western states will be that much stronger next year.
> 
> 
> ...


Population of PHX, 1.6 million, population of LA, 3.9 million. Maybe all the "hot air" in those states is helping to decrease the viral load. Don't worry about the development of kids in Cali, they are doing just fine.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 23, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Population of PHX, 1.6 million, population of LA, 3.9 million. Maybe all the "hot air" in those states is helping to decrease the viral load. Don't worry about the development of kids in Cali, they are doing just fine.


By the way, that was LA city, LA county population is 10 million.


----------



## GeekKid (Aug 23, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Wasn't the point of the OP to stop arguing? Regardless of what your thoughts are regarding RTP and Covid I agree with @Anon9 on needing to stop the arguing, not for the reason he gave, but simply because it doesn't matter what anyone thinks, I've said it before and I'll say it again, coming on here to argue is pointless. We live in CA so we have to wait and see what happens simple as that. Do I think some of the people posting on here are idiots? yes! but guess what? I don't care about the people on here being idiots or their political stance because this is a soccer forum. Soccer is what binds us all on this forum, so let's  stop arguing  about Liberals, Trump, Newsom, Covid stats, etc. Our kids aren't playing right now and it sucks, but life goes on. There is still plenty of soccer to talk about... last nights MLS game, Champions League final, Changes in management/Coaches etc., Blues suck, Blues are great, Slammers suck, Slammers are great! etc. so please for the love of (whoever/whatever  you believe in) stop all the arguing, or exchange phone numbers or become FB,Twitter,IG friends and argue over on that platform....
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone...


I sense the frustration on this forum and read through differing opinions on the state of play in California.  Quick background, my DD played in SoCal for 5 years before we moved our family to Texas.  We have many friends whose DDs play for various DA/ECNL squads, so I have personal knowledge about the situation on the ground in Southern California.  For the past two years my DD has played at the DA level and now venturing into ECNL which begins next week in Texas.  In listening to the frustrations from various members on this board I wanted to see how bad it truly is in California as compared to Texas.  I was surprised to see that California has less cases and deaths per million than Texas.  Yes, California has slightly higher overall case numbers but even that is negligible.  My DD has been attending EPT training twice a week, team practices 4 times a week, participated in two tournaments, various weekend scrimmages, daily practices with the varsity squad at her High School and has chosen to do in-person learning.  That’s not to mention that other sports like summer softball, baseball, volleyball and football have all been playing in tournaments or are ramping up for the season to come.  I’m not sure what type of threshold California is looking for to give the green light to sports, but here in Texas with all that activity my DD and her teammates have gone through, there has been minimal cases or transmissions since June.  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 23, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> By the way, that was LA city, LA county population is 10 million.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Excellent bro.  No more rabbit holes.  Soccer will bind the world together as well.  Soccer is life!!!  Blues is #1 club because they win.  My dd team won state cup with Blues.  Then, I made a deal to bring all star goats to Surf and then they became the #1 club in da country.  Who is top club today?


I'll go with MVLA, but I have a norcal bias.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> I sense the frustration on this forum and read through differing opinions on the state of play in California.  Quick background, my DD played in SoCal for 5 years before we moved our family to Texas.  We have many friends whose DDs play for various DA/ECNL squads, so I have personal knowledge about the situation on the ground in Southern California.  For the past two years my DD has played at the DA level and now venturing into ECNL which begins next week in Texas.  In listening to the frustrations from various members on this board I wanted to see how bad it truly is in California as compared to Texas.  I was surprised to see that California has less cases and deaths per million than Texas.  Yes, California has slightly higher overall case numbers but even that is negligible.  My DD has been attending EPT training twice a week, team practices 4 times a week, participated in two tournaments, various weekend scrimmages, daily practices with the varsity squad at her High School and has chosen to do in-person learning.  That’s not to mention that other sports like summer softball, baseball, volleyball and football have all been playing in tournaments or are ramping up for the season to come.  I’m not sure what type of threshold California is looking for to give the green light to sports, but here in Texas with all that activity my DD and her teammates have gone through, there has been minimal cases or transmissions since June.  Stay safe everyone.


So happy for your dd.  Bottom line, were soft in Socal.  Plus______________is playing a big roll and most of all the ___________________ have the fields.  So, I ask from the bottom of my heart when you guys destroy our teams in ECNL SW, to have and compassion.  Were so far behind ((Unless your in the UGLY League)) that we will be behind you guys in all areas of sport.  My buddy has a son in HS playing football and it's worse then touch football. Already hard enough playing all your top teams in the State of Texas.  Now we will get destroyed.  Were all watching to see how your kids end up.  Stay safe and keep us all posted


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I'll go with MVLA, but I have a norcal bias.


You might be right.  No disruption for that club.  They picked wisely and stayed true to themselves.  Plus, they picked up other goats from the GDA league that folded.  Karma has treated them well.  This is only my perceptions and speculations.  I have no clue except to say I think you're right.  Anyone else?  I hear Solor is really good as well.  I like Crossfire too.  They got smart and bailed after one year of GDA, just like my family.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

@Anon9 you know what, I think today I'm seeing a big light in the rabbit hole now.  I went into one and it was pitch black.  My wife said you must go through the darkness in order to find the Light.  Soccer and school in socal ((not all distrcts)) will be open and sports might be played after all.  I want to give you some hope.  Not fluff.  I said hole in one of a chance last week if we play this fall.  I got some news this morning that made the odds go to just landing on the green.  *However, it's this green and you only get once chance.  If you miss the green, you die.*  Football can wait until after New Years. Futbol should be played in September ((Surf Cup?)) or ECNL League games in October.  That gives all the goats in Socal 5 weeks to get their bodies in soccer shape.  Right now, CO, AZ, NV and Texas will kick our asses and we will have zero YNT picks.  Were getting too far behind on the woman side.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 23, 2020)

Let's not argue but let's create another thread to argue, well done op!

Some youth sports and soccer have been tagged as medium risk in California.

That classification I don't necessarily agree with, low risk would be more appropriate.  Let's work with everyone to prove youth soccer is low risk and get things open back up and soccer reclassified.  Do your part, follow through, going rouge doesn't help the cause.

California is where it is partly  because  people & politicians don't work together better or care enough about making positive change, would rather argue or get on social media to rant about some narrow points of view.  Change the narrative, find solutions not problems, debate is fine, vote and interact with the political process to make the changes you think are needed.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 23, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I don’t give a fuck. I live how I want, not how you dictate.


I thought you didn't want to argue?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 23, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> View attachment 8766


SoCal metro area 20 million.  Oh wait add another 5 million illegals.  You're really putting Phoenix up against L.A., no wonder you lose all the time.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 23, 2020)

Justafan said:


> SoCal metro area 20 million.  Oh wait add another 5 million illegals.  You're really putting Phoenix up against L.A., no wonder you lose all the time.


What matters is populatin density. 
LA- 8,500 people/ sq mi
Phoenix- 3,500 people/ sq mi
I never compared both. Looked at the thread. But Phoenix is well populated as well.


----------



## mlx (Aug 23, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Wasn't the point of the OP to stop arguing? Regardless of what your thoughts are regarding RTP and Covid I agree with @Anon9 on needing to stop the arguing, not for the reason he gave, but simply because it doesn't matter what anyone thinks, I've said it before and I'll say it again, coming on here to argue is pointless. We live in CA so we have to wait and see what happens simple as that. Do I think some of the people posting on here are idiots? yes! but guess what? I don't care about the people on here being idiots or their political stance because this is a soccer forum. Soccer is what binds us all on this forum, so let's  stop arguing  about Liberals, Trump, Newsom, Covid stats, etc. Our kids aren't playing right now and it sucks, but life goes on. There is still plenty of soccer to talk about... last nights MLS game, Champions League final, Changes in management/Coaches etc., Blues suck, Blues are great, Slammers suck, Slammers are great! etc. so please for the love of (whoever/whatever  you believe in) stop all the arguing, or exchange phone numbers or become FB,Twitter,IG friends and argue over on that platform....
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone...


All of the Slammers teams my kids have played against are super trashy (no idea of they all have been CDA or the regular one) for some reason. So yeah, Slammers suck.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 23, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> And this right here, is exactly the fear that will keep us locked down until next Summer. It’s not the numbers, the science, the FACTS, it is the fear.


Blame, blame, blame - victim, victim, victim - excuses, excuses, excuses.  

Here's the reason you'll lose every time.  You're so pissed that you want to blame somebody, but until you acknowledge who has the primary blame in all of this, you will continue to lose.  It's like the 1st step in a 12 step program, "let go, surrender, accept."  We don't have to wait until the election. This could have and should have been handled long ago, not to mention well before the election.  

Is there secondary blame, sure, but none of you have had the courage to call out the primary blame.  Let me give you a little taste.  California should never have shut down the beaches and this was a mistake imo.  California should have done its own deal to buy the testing necessary for our schools and kids.  We should have started this awhile ago so our kids could go back to school.  We should have looked at other safety measures or invented our own like the sanitizing dispensing fans in Arizona schools.  These are all mistakes by California imo.  

And based on the exposure x time x ventilation/circulation formula, I believe it is safe four our kids to play soccer.  So this is another mistake I think California is making.  Is California playing it super safe, yes, no doubt about it.  And sometimes its the right call and sometimes it may not be.  But that is California's MO.  And different states have different Mo's and that's fine.  

To be honest, that's why we need each other.  It's like flight or fight.  When fight is the correct response, the fighter will look to the "flighter" and call him a pussy.  When flight is the correct response, the flighter will look to the fighter (who got his ass kicked) and say what a dumbass.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> LOL, man, we're never getting over this pandemic with people thinking like you. AZ was the hotspot for Covid just a month ago. Are you going to quarantine yourself and your kid for 7 days or just spread it because you can?  Why live in California, just go move there? There will not be organized sports in CA until there's a vaccine, the population density is among the highest in the nation, at least in SOCAL and no large organization will be able to get away with even one death that someone ties to their municipality. You shouldn't have been allowed back across the state line without a Covid test and an IQ test.


People thinking like me?  You mean people like you not comprehending what they read?  I never said I don't, or didn't, wear a mask.  I described what other people are doing in Arizona.  

There's nothing more dangerous than idiots like you thinking you're intelligent.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 23, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Let's not argue but let's create another thread to argue, well done op!
> 
> Some youth sports and soccer have been tagged as medium risk in California.
> 
> ...


Here’s the problem, politics never used to be in sports but now it has in professional, collegiate and now youth sports, pathetic.  Using kids as pawns for their power.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 23, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Could be.  The Refs are on the fields for hours where kids are an hour and out.  This will be taxing on the refs.  I believe they are providing water/hydration stations and shade for the refs but I don't know.  Our game is this morning so Ill know more then.   My daughter refs but only at the younger ages, 03s can cover some ground so i bet those refs were running hard.  Its possible the refs aren't game fit either.  This is the first big event of the season.


Well they are providing shade structures between the fields for the refs and there is water and a fair amount of food trucks.  That being said its damn hot.  Not so much the temp but it is a bit humid for here.  Kids had one water break per half.  My DD played all game and is a bit dehydrated but felt better once she got in the air conditioned truck.  3-0 win nice way to start the year even for a scrimage.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 23, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Let's not argue but let's create another thread to argue, well done op!
> 
> Some youth sports and soccer have been tagged as medium risk in California.
> 
> ...


This right here. 

From the outside looking in (I don't live there, but close friends and family do, and we are there all the time), CA adults in positions of power are just not getting it done. It's unfortunate ; the struggle/desire to assign and prove blame overwhelms problem solving.  

Now I'll wait for JustaFan to call me a body part and tell me to grow some pelotas because I won't say the name of the person who will not be named.  I could care less about who to blame, it's irrelevant right now.


----------



## Woobie06 (Aug 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I'll go with MVLA, but I have a norcal bias.


Yep...big SM fan.  Like him a lot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

mlx said:


> All of the Slammers teams my kids have played against are super trashy (no idea of they all have been CDA or the regular one) for some reason. So yeah, Slammers suck.


Sour grapes?


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I'll go with MVLA, but I have a norcal bias.


MVLA is a great choice, regardless of where you live...
@Ellejustus no doubt the Blues are always strong
@mlx haha well, I guess we know how you feel about them... lmao!  The Newport Slammers are always strong, I can't keep up with all the CDA teams but some are great some not so much (just like every other club)

I think SD Surf has to be in the running for top club (no my kids don't play there). But unlike EJ, I'm not basing that on wins I'm talking about how I see the kids play, coaches, etc. But everyone has their criteria on what makes a top club in their eyes...so I guess it's all relative. 
P.S. nice job today Bayern...


----------



## happy9 (Aug 23, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> MVLA is a great choice, regardless of where you live...
> @Ellejustus no doubt the Blues are always strong
> @mlx haha well, I guess we know how you feel about them... lmao!  The Newport Slammers are always strong, I can't keep up with all the CDA teams but some are great some not so much (just like every other club)
> 
> ...


Bayern indeed!  Always fun to watch.  

While not universally loved, Surf is definitely a well run organization (not perfect, who is).  Their kids seem to be well coach, consistent in play across the board.  And they know how to run the business end of things, literally having their brand coast to coast - just look at NJ Surf Soccer, formerly Match Fit, now re-branded.  Hopefully their business model is resilient enough to weather the storm.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 23, 2020)

chiefs said:


> This dude sounds like a Marxist sick person; go get help.  Covid has made people mentally deranged, another prime example.


Marxist? So now people who quote facts and figures are Marxists? I think you're trying to call me a socialist, is that it? DId you take $ from the government in the last 6 months? If so , you're a socialist. I work at a company that makes billions of $ a year, that makes me a capitalist. Socialism has some positives, you would know none of them because you're just cutting and pasting from what you hear or read on FOX news or other sites quoting conspiracy theories and you have no idea what any of it means. 

As far as soccer goes, you may see games here and there but no large league is gonna get a waiver to play soccer right now. Did I rain on your parade? Who is more sad, you or your kid because you have nothing to do? Get a hobby, get a job, find something to do. Soccer will be back next year.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> MVLA is a great choice, regardless of where you live...
> @Ellejustus no doubt the Blues are always strong
> @mlx haha well, I guess we know how you feel about them... lmao!  The Newport Slammers are always strong, I can't keep up with all the CDA teams but some are great some not so much (just like every other club)
> 
> ...


I just trying to be honest and i was talking about winning lately at the olders.  Best style and with 11 Nattys, I go 100% possession with Surf.  My dd loved the style and picked it because it looked fun and the right way to ball.  I loved it too.  It also saved her from serious injury.  Coach from Surf took her from Striker ((score goals)) and put her out left wing ((the 11)) on the 4 4 2.  He said he would thank me later and I by gosh, I one 100% say, "thank you coach"  My dd was a crazy goat or some say, "a one trick pony" at da blues.  I accept that too and I dont take it personal at all.  The best thing that ever happen to my goat was getting out of hard core and cut throat to possession like Barca.  My dd perfers that style.  However, she will do whatever it takes to win the game.  One trick pony was when she would get up top and time the off sides and then beat the big slow defender to the ball and then, "goaLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

P.S.  There is no slow big defender at the highest of levels.  There just big and fast and super skilled so good luck scoring like that.  That game is boring and super dangerous.  I love MLVA style as well.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 23, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> This proves my point exactly. You have no fucken idea what is going on in Arizona before you open your big mouth. All you know is what CNN told you.
> View attachment 8761


I got family in AZ that' can't go outside because the idiots in government don't think it's real. THere were 1,000 new cases yesterday. The butt fucks who go there and bring it back can give a shit about anyone else but themselves, unless they plan to quarantine for 7 days and not pass it on to anyone else. This isn't CNN reporting this, this is fucking reality. We will never get back to playing soccer until fucking idiots stop finding ways to expose more people.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> People thinking like me?  You mean people like you not comprehending what they read?  I never said I don't, or didn't, wear a mask.  I described what other people are doing in Arizona.
> 
> There's nothing more dangerous than idiots like you thinking you're intelligent.


I'm talking about people just like you that go to a place where the virus was bad, and still bad, even though cases are down, and bring it back to a populated area just because you can, because you don't care, because you don't think it's real, because it doesn't affect you because you live in aneighborhood where everyone else is fine.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 23, 2020)

Watching thread . Take it to off topic if you cannot keep politics out.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 23, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> I sense the frustration on this forum and read through differing opinions on the state of play in California.  Quick background, my DD played in SoCal for 5 years before we moved our family to Texas.  We have many friends whose DDs play for various DA/ECNL squads, so I have personal knowledge about the situation on the ground in Southern California.  For the past two years my DD has played at the DA level and now venturing into ECNL which begins next week in Texas.  In listening to the frustrations from various members on this board I wanted to see how bad it truly is in California as compared to Texas.  I was surprised to see that California has less cases and deaths per million than Texas.  Yes, California has slightly higher overall case numbers but even that is negligible.  My DD has been attending EPT training twice a week, team practices 4 times a week, participated in two tournaments, various weekend scrimmages, daily practices with the varsity squad at her High School and has chosen to do in-person learning.  That’s not to mention that other sports like summer softball, baseball, volleyball and football have all been playing in tournaments or are ramping up for the season to come.  I’m not sure what type of threshold California is looking for to give the green light to sports, but here in Texas with all that activity my DD and her teammates have gone through, there has been minimal cases or transmissions since June.  Stay safe everyone.


Good luck to your daughter and her team and playing ECNL, we've had a good experience playing ECNL! Stay safe out there! keep us posted on how the first game back goes...


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> I got family in AZ that' can't go outside because the idiots in government don't think it's real. THere were 1,000 new cases yesterday. The butt fucks who go there and bring it back can give a shit about anyone else but themselves, unless they plan to quarantine for 7 days and not pass it on to anyone else. This isn't CNN reporting this, this is fucking reality. We will never get back to playing soccer until fucking idiots stop finding ways to expose more people.


I'm telling on you.  @Dominic , this is awful.  My dd reads this stuff.  Yikes!!!


----------



## Justafan (Aug 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> This right here.
> 
> From the outside looking in (I don't live there, but close friends and family do, and we are there all the time), CA adults in positions of power are just not getting it done. It's unfortunate ; the struggle/desire to assign and prove blame overwhelms problem solving.
> 
> Now I'll wait for JustaFan to call me a body part and tell me to grow some pelotas because I won't say the name of the person who will not be named.  I could care less about who to blame, it's irrelevant right now.


"I could care less about who to blame, it's irrelevant right now."  

Preceded by, "CA adults in positions of power are just not getting it done.  It's unfortunate."  Blame, blame, blame!

Your very own words.  

Did you not see my previous post?  Still can't do it ha?  How about taking that 1st step brother, or is it too big for you??


----------



## dad4 (Aug 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I just trying to be honest and i was talking about winning lately at the olders.  Best style and with 11 Nattys, I go 100% possession with Surf.  My dd loved the style and picked it because it looked fun and the right way to ball.  I loved it too.  It also saved her from serious injury.  Coach from Surf took her from Striker ((score goals)) and put her out left wing ((the 11)) on the 4 4 2.  He said he would thank me later and I by gosh, I one 100% say, "thank you coach"  My dd was a crazy goat or some say, "a one trick pony" at da blues.  I accept that too and I dont take it personal at all.  The best thing that ever happen to my goat was getting out of hard core and cut throat to possession like Barca.  My dd perfers that style.  However, she will do whatever it takes to win the game.  One trick pony was when she would get up top and time the off sides and then beat the big slow defender to the ball and then, "goaLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> P.S.  There is no slow big defender at the highest of levels.  There just big and fast and super skilled so good luck scoring like that.  That game is boring and super dangerous.  I love MLVA style as well.


Why do you see breaking the offside trap as dangerous?  I always thought it was about communication and timing.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why do you see breaking the offside trap as dangerous?  I always thought it was about communication and timing.


When you play kick ball at 7x7 it's a timing thing for sure and all the others players look to knock the baby goat down on her face.  Nothing wrong with that.  Plus, some kickball teams when they get older, will skip the CM all together and go over the top 75% of the time.  Boring IMO.  Like shooting threes all day like the Warriors.  Video game hoops.  No defense at all.....When your GK is taught not to punt it but to play from the back, now your talking chess and moves and runs and this and that.  My DD IQ is very good so when she plays with a team that all the players are presumed to be better then her some day, I think she will really shine and hold her own.  Dont be a one trick pony in soccer is so true.


----------



## GeekKid (Aug 23, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Good luck to your daughter and her team and playing ECNL, we've had a good experience playing ECNL! Stay safe out there! keep us posted on how the first game back goes...


Thanks and will do.  From what I see in the schedule, she'll only be playing one game per weekend until the second week of October.  Think the powers to be wanted to reduce the possibility of hotel/overnight stays which is fine.


----------



## 310soccer (Aug 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You might be right.  No disruption for that club.  They picked wisely and stayed true to themselves.  Plus, they picked up other goats from the GDA league that folded.  Karma has treated them well.  This is only my perceptions and speculations.  I have no clue except to say I think you're right.  Anyone else?  I hear Solor is really good as well.  I like Crossfire too.  They got smart and bailed after one year of GDA, just like my family.


 MVLA 04 Defender just. committed to Northwestern. Maybe more will start committing for that team.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I just trying to be honest and i was talking about winning lately at the olders.  Best style and with 11 Nattys, I go 100% possession with Surf.  My dd loved the style and picked it because it looked fun and the right way to ball.  I loved it too.  It also saved her from serious injury.  Coach from Surf took her from Striker ((score goals)) and put her out left wing ((the 11)) on the 4 4 2.  He said he would thank me later and I by gosh, I one 100% say, "thank you coach"  My dd was a crazy goat or some say, "a one trick pony" at da blues.  I accept that too and I dont take it personal at all.  The best thing that ever happen to my goat was getting out of hard core and cut throat to possession like Barca.  My dd perfers that style.  However, she will do whatever it takes to win the game.  One trick pony was when she would get up top and time the off sides and then beat the big slow defender to the ball and then, "goaLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> P.S.  There is no slow big defender at the highest of levels.  There just big and fast and super skilled so good luck scoring like that.  That game is boring and super dangerous.  I love MLVA style as well.


I don't think it's a bad thing that you feel that way, I'm just saying everyone has their own idea of what a top team is. Winning is obviously a piece of that. Glad your daughter learned possession at Surf, it's a fantastic way to play. I have to say, there shouldn't be any slow defenders at high levels, but unfortunately there are. I will say, both of my kids have had a few slow defenders and although they weren't fast they knew how to read the game, use their body and were/are great defenders. Obviously, speed is preferred but I've also experienced super fast defenders with very little skill which is no bueno either. Anyhow, sounds like you and your daughter found the right fit at your current club and that's all that matters now, plus she's played with two of the best clubs so she's good to go.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 23, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> I got family in AZ that' can't go outside because the idiots in government don't think it's real. THere were 1,000 new cases yesterday. The butt fucks who go there and bring it back can give a shit about anyone else but themselves, unless they plan to quarantine for 7 days and not pass it on to anyone else. This isn't CNN reporting this, this is fucking reality. We will never get back to playing soccer until fucking idiots stop finding ways to expose more people.


Let's tell the rest of the story - 996 cases yesterday - yep, but, - every single other metric going down and trending down since middle of JUL.  Your family in AZ has made a choice to not go outside.  Which is great, since we have choices and live in America.

AZ is trending in the right direction, 200 cases reported today.  Yes, it's the weekend and likely not as accurate, but still trending downward.  The big difference between AZ and CA is that politics are suffocating CA.  Politics are certainly part of the calculus in AZ, but not as big of a factor.  CA is just a bigger, much more complex animal than AZ.  We certainly took a stumble during memorial day weekend and paid the price.  We will see how long the state can keep some businesses from operating before we see more open revolt from those type businesses. 

And, soccer was in full swing yesterday (and going on today) , with friendlies, state sanctioned scrimmages, and state league play in games.  From all reports, parents played nice, teams moved on and off the field with relative efficiency, and there weren't any unusual heat related injuries beyond what we normally experience in the extreme heat.  

Looking forward to next week's games.  I hear rumors that a cali team or two may be coming to town, just can't confirm or deny.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> When you play kick ball at 7x7 it's a timing thing for sure and all the others players look to knock the baby goat down on her face.  Nothing wrong with that.  Plus, some kickball teams when they get older, will skip the CM all together and go over the top 75% of the time.  Boring IMO.  Like shooting threes all day like the Warriors.  Video game hoops.  No defense at all.....When your GK is taught not to punt it but to play from the back, now your talking chess and moves and runs and this and that.  My DD IQ is very good so when she plays with a team that all the players are presumed to be better then her some day, I think she will really shine and hold her own.  Dont be a one trick pony in soccer is so true.


Got it.  A team with slow defenders will try to shove the faster players.

That's a problem whether you play possession or long ball.   If anything, I'd say I see more fouls trying to dribble free than trying to break the trap with a pass, long or short.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 23, 2020)

Justafan said:


> "I could care less about who to blame, it's irrelevant right now."
> 
> Preceded by, "*CA adults in positions of power are just not getting it done.  It's unfortunate*."  Blame, blame, blame!
> 
> ...


I guess we just have to agree to disagree.  That statement is not blame, it's a statement of fact.  Maybe if I frame it more political for you: *Republicans, Democrats, Socialists, etc in the Great State of California are unable to solve problems they've been hired/elected to solve. They are too busy pandering to their constituency, pounding their chest in anger, blaming the other side and establishing criteria that they clearly know will never be met, leaving no room for compromise.  Bureaucracy at it's finest  *

Once you accept that your elected officials aren't doing anything on your behalf, you will feel better.  Then you can figure out what you are going to do next.  Then and only then will you be free...

Or, you can just say that I am blaming someone, that may also make you feel better.  I'm fine with that.  I surely am not sitting around waiting for my school district to figure it out for me.  They've had since the end of May to figure it out.  They figured out how to have a daycare in the schools over the summer months - but that makes them money.  Time to take my dollars elsewhere.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I don't think it's a bad thing that you feel that way, I'm just saying everyone has their own idea of what a top team is. Winning is obviously a piece of that. Glad your daughter learned possession at Surf, it's a fantastic way to play. I have to say, there shouldn't be any slow defenders at high levels, but unfortunately there are.* I will say, both of my kids have had a few slow defenders and although they weren't fast they knew how to read the game, use their body and were/are great defenders. *Obviously, speed is preferred but I've also experienced super fast defenders with very little skill which is no bueno either. Anyhow, sounds like you and your daughter found the right fit at your current club and that's all that matters now, plus she's played with two of the best clubs so she's good to go.


Good correction and i agree with you and i was over stating my exaggeration of slow defenders.  I think the big strong defenders who know how to move and use their bodies are the toughest defenders.  One coach called them big heifers who will knock you on your ass.  I say that as a compliment by the way and I didnt use that word, i'm just quoting a big time coach.


----------



## mlx (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sour grapes?


Did the suit fit?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Let's tell the rest of the story - 996 cases yesterday - yep, but, - every single other metric going down and trending down since middle of JUL.  Your family in AZ has made a choice to not go outside.  Which is great, since we have choices and live in America.
> 
> AZ is trending in the right direction, 200 cases reported today.  Yes, it's the weekend and likely not as accurate, but still trending downward.  The big difference between AZ and CA is that politics are suffocating CA.  Politics are certainly part of the calculus in AZ, but not as big of a factor.  CA is just a bigger, much more complex animal than AZ.  We certainly took a stumble during memorial day weekend and paid the price.  We will see how long the state can keep some businesses from operating before we see more open revolt from those type businesses.
> 
> ...


AZ is pretty much done with this wave assuming no changes in behavior, etc. that might change risk.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

A special song to all the dads with kids.  This has been one hell of a ride for this papa.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I guess we just have to agree to disagree.  That statement is not blame, it's a statement of fact.  Maybe if I frame it more political for you: *Republicans, Democrats, Socialists, etc in the Great State of California are unable to solve problems they've been hired/elected to solve. They are too busy pandering to their constituency, pounding their chest in anger, blaming the other side and establishing criteria that they clearly know will never be met, leaving no room for compromise.  Bureaucracy at it's finest  *
> 
> Once you accept that your elected officials aren't doing anything on your behalf, you will feel better.  Then you can figure out what you are going to do next.  Then and only then will you be free...
> 
> Or, you can just say that I am blaming someone, that may also make you feel better.  I'm fine with that.  I surely am not sitting around waiting for my school district to figure it out for me.  They've had since the end of May to figure it out.  They figured out how to have a daycare in the schools over the summer months - but that makes them money.  Time to take my dollars elsewhere.


One last try.  You are still "blaming," just now it's all of California's leadership and parties (although we all know who you're really blaming).  But you're still blaming.  You are not as "free" as you want everybody to believe, because you can't help yourself.  You're also blaming your school district b/c they can't figure it out for you.  You always have to throw that dig.  

I'm not saying California, its leadership, and/or your district are beyond blame, but none of you have had the courage to acknowledge who bears the brunt of the blame.  Are you simply too stubborn or too proud to be able to do that?  It's like the Astros apology for cheating.  They say they are sorry but never actually say what they are sorry for.  They never accepted responsibility for the actual acts of cheating.  It's actually quite astonishing. Did you not see my post where I stated all the mistakes I believe California has done?  It's not that hard, but it takes integrity.  You guys really take this way too personally.  A screw up is a screw up, no matter who it is.  Let's call a spade a spade.


----------



## davin (Aug 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Let's tell the rest of the story - 996 cases yesterday - yep, but, - every single other metric going down and trending down since middle of JUL.  Your family in AZ has made a choice to not go outside.  Which is great, since we have choices and live in America.
> 
> AZ is trending in the right direction, 200 cases reported today.  Yes, it's the weekend and likely not as accurate, but still trending downward. * The big difference between AZ and CA is that politics are suffocating CA.  Politics are certainly part of the calculus in AZ, but not as big of a factor.  CA is just a bigger, much more complex animal than AZ.  We certainly took a stumble during memorial day weekend and paid the price.  We will see how long the state can keep some businesses from operating before we see more open revolt from those type businesses.*
> 
> ...


Only on a youth soccer board can someone claim AZ is outperforming CA in any meaningful way. AZ has more COVID deaths and infections per capita by a longshot. AZ never has, and never will, outperform CA economically. If your only measure is the ability for kids to play soccer during a pandemic, have at it. You win, and you can keep that.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Back to the topic... Both San Diego and OC are off the state Monitoring list. Schools in San Diego can open around September 1. If numbers continue downward trend possible there is a season with local play only.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 23, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> Back to the topic... Both San Diego and OC are off the state Monitoring list. Schools in San Diego can open around September 1. If numbers continue downward trend possible there is a season with local play only.


That would be great.

Any reason to believe that being off the list is enough for local games?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Marxist? So now people who quote facts and figures are Marxists? I think you're trying to call me a socialist, is that it? DId you take $ from the government in the last 6 months? If so , you're a socialist. I work at a company that makes billions of $ a year, that makes me a capitalist. Socialism has some positives, you would know none of them because you're just cutting and pasting from what you hear or read on FOX news or other sites quoting conspiracy theories and you have no idea what any of it means.
> 
> As far as soccer goes, you may see games here and there but no large league is gonna get a waiver to play soccer right now. Did I rain on your parade? Who is more sad, you or your kid because you have nothing to do? Get a hobby, get a job, find something to do. Soccer will be back next year.


You kinda sound like an asshole.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Aug 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> That would be great.
> 
> Any reason to believe that being off the list is enough for local games?


I would like to think so, but who knows. The Governor hinted at new guidelines in the next week or so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> When you play kick ball at 7x7 it's a timing thing for sure and all the others players look to knock the baby goat down on her face.  Nothing wrong with that.  Plus, some kickball teams when they get older, will skip the CM all together and go over the top 75% of the time.  Boring IMO.  Like shooting threes all day like the Warriors.  Video game hoops.  No defense at all.....When your GK is taught not to punt it but to play from the back, now your talking chess and moves and runs and this and that.  My DD IQ is very good so when she plays with a team that all the players are presumed to be better then her some day, I think she will really shine and hold her own.  Dont be a one trick pony in soccer is so true.


No one plays kickball like baker.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You kinda sound like an asshole.


It's like, "get it over it loser.  So what you got laid off.  Get a job, do something loser.  Plus, tell your dd to stop whining about not being able to play stupid soccer game.  Go tell her to get some hobbies and get a clue on what is really going. No soccer losers!!!"  Nothing like the side with the light....lol.....ya, right, the light....my__________________________________________-.....lol


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No one plays kickball like baker.


They win but that way of winning is so hard on the young mind and it hurts the body.  Plus, one of them yells a lot and is mean to refs.  They do win so I give them some credit and they have helped so many get into college and that's cool.  We do need to play prettier soccer as a society, not kickball. That's why I was first in line to get my Kool Aid Sherrif when the GDA was born.  I was first in line and i was all in.


----------



## lancer (Aug 23, 2020)

Playing soccer in AZ during in August makes less sense than playing in OC(OVID) right now.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 23, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Well they are providing shade structures between the fields for the refs and there is water and a fair amount of food trucks.  That being said its damn hot.  Not so much the temp but it is a bit humid for here.  Kids had one water break per half.  My DD played all game and is a bit dehydrated but felt better once she got in the air conditioned truck.  3-0 win nice way to start the year even for a scrimage.


Glad she had fun...and glad soccer is on again!!!


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 23, 2020)

davin said:


> Only on a youth soccer board can someone claim AZ is outperforming CA in any meaningful way. AZ has more COVID deaths and infections per capita by a longshot. AZ never has, and never will, outperform CA economically. If your only measure is the ability for kids to play soccer during a pandemic, have at it. You win, and you can keep that.


Why do people like yourself like to read our post and just make up what we are saying. @happy9 stated the difference in our politics is what is holding us back. With the information you have put forward, if Arizona is back to play with safety guidelines, then California should be ahead or the same since our numbers and death rate is better per capita. Stop putting words in people’s mouth and trying to make them look bad while doing it.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 23, 2020)

This is why I read the forum; it’s helpful and you get a wide range of views and opinions. Yeah we can all act like dicks and children sometimes (including me!) but outside of the politics, generally the info on here is intelligent and thoughtful.

On that note, I’ll ask for your help with a question. Are different areas of SoCal in different ‘phases’ as per Cal South’s RTP? Or are we all in phase 1 still? I read somewhere on here that SD clubs are saying they are in phase 2/3. Not sure if that’s correct?

Cal South sent out the RTP info to clubs a while back and there was a zoom call a couple weeks ago with the District Commissioner but we’ve not heard much since in terms of any official updates. Anyone have inside knowledge from CSL or SCDSL? I’m assuming unless things change in the next week or two, they will need to reassess their planned early Oct start dates.

Even as someone who essentially coaches for a living, I have to admit it’s tough keeping up with all of the news and constant changes. Thanks for the insight and info you guys continue to provide.


----------



## Socal United (Aug 23, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> This is why I read the forum; it’s helpful and you get a wide range of views and opinions. Yeah we can all act like dicks and children sometimes (including me!) but outside of the politics, generally the info on here is intelligent and thoughtful.
> 
> On that note, I’ll ask for your help with a question. Are different areas of SoCal in different ‘phases’ as per Cal South’s RTP? Or are we all in phase 1 still? I read somewhere on here that SD clubs are saying they are in phase 2/3. Not sure if that’s correct?
> 
> ...


Surf is in phase 3.  The rest of the clubs in SD are in phase 1 still.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 23, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> This is why I read the forum; it’s helpful and you get a wide range of views and opinions. Yeah we can all act like dicks and children sometimes (including me!) but outside of the politics, generally the info on here is intelligent and thoughtful.
> 
> On that note, I’ll ask for your help with a question. Are different areas of SoCal in different ‘phases’ as per Cal South’s RTP? Or are we all in phase 1 still? I read somewhere on here that SD clubs are saying they are in phase 2/3. Not sure if that’s correct?
> 
> ...


The State health order is the controlling document and it does not permit contact or scrimmages.  It's not tiered (because otherwise the northern counties which have minimal COVID impact could otherwise start league in addition to schools) depending on how bad an outbreak is in the county.  No rules for "contactless" scrimmages have been approved (e.g., Massachusetts).

So technically everyone is supposed to be in phase 1 except some places have moved beyond calling them "day camps".  Phase 2 would allow scrimmages and sharing of equipment, neither of which is permitted under the state guidelines.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 23, 2020)

Most AYSO Regions in California have now cancelled their fall season, including Core, VIP, Extras and Select.  There are still some regions holding out hope.  The yelling match going on between the hold out hopers and the cancellers makes our little community here look positively civilized.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 23, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The State health order is the controlling document and it does not permit contact or scrimmages.  It's not tiered (because otherwise the northern counties which have minimal COVID impact could otherwise start league in addition to schools) depending on how bad an outbreak is in the county.  No rules for "contactless" scrimmages have been approved (e.g., Massachusetts).
> 
> So technically everyone is supposed to be in phase 1 except some places have moved beyond calling them "day camps".  Phase 2 would allow scrimmages and sharing of equipment, neither of which is permitted under the state guidelines.


Thanks Grace as always for great insight. Shame to hear most AYSO regions now canceled; probably not a good sign for the rest of us hoping for a fall season but like I said before, this is one time I hope I am completely wrong!


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 23, 2020)

I know our county announced this week that all fall rec league sports are cancelled. So some of the rec clubs are trying out "camps". My neighbors little guy was so sad. This was going to be his first soccer season


----------



## happy9 (Aug 23, 2020)

davin said:


> Only on a youth soccer board *can someone claim AZ is outperforming CA in any meaningful way.* AZ has more COVID deaths and infections per capita by a longshot. AZ never has, and never will, outperform CA economically. If your only measure is the ability for kids to play soccer during a pandemic, have at it. You win, and you can keep that.


Point out where I say anything about outperforming CA in any meaningful way on anything.  I'm merely pointing out the fact that the approach taken by each state is different, with CA being more complex than AZ.   

Are you saying that CA is not more complex than AZ?


----------



## happy9 (Aug 23, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Why do people like yourself like to read our post and just make up what we are saying. @happy9 stated the difference in our politics is what is holding us back. With the information you have put forward, if Arizona is back to play with safety guidelines, then California should be ahead or the same since our numbers and death rate is better per capita. Stop putting words in people’s mouth and trying to make them look bad while doing it.


The reply alone proves the point I was trying to make.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 23, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> There are those that want soccer back. There are those that want schools back. For most of California, neither will happen this Fall. I predict there will be no soccer next Spring either, or at least until there is a vaccine. With that being said, why keep arguing with the crowd that wants to keep us shut down. They will win every time. This shutdown has no end in sight. Stop getting worked up with an argument we’ll never win. Do your thing, nobody needs to know. Travel to out of state tournaments, such as Arizona. Look for crazy soccer parents that want soccer just as much as you do, they are out there and plentiful. But most importantly, stop giving the shutdown crowd more ammo to make us look dumb and crazy. According to them, what we are doing is criminal. I would say what they are doing is cynical and hypocritical. Good luck to all and keep ballin, kids need it, but we need it more. And who are they to take that away from us.


Quercetin + Zinc Sulfate + Vitamin C

Stay safe!  Be Safe!!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 24, 2020)

Calsouth has gone very quiet with the 4 phase approach.   I’m wondering if they will allow clubs to go from phase 1 to phase 4.     For now club soccer starts on October 3rd but how do we go from phase 1 to let the season begin??  Scdsl is already asking for clubs to finalize the list of teams playing in the fall and the deadline is Sept 15th.


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 24, 2020)

Socal United said:


> Surf is in phase 3.  The rest of the clubs in SD are in phase 1 still.


How is that possible that Surf is in 3, and other clubs still in P.1.............does it have to do with access of fields?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 24, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> How is that possible that Surf is in 3, and other clubs still in P.1.............does it have to do with access of fields?


I believe Socal United forgot to use the "sarcasm font".


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> How is that possible that Surf is in 3, and other clubs still in P.1.............does it have to do with access of fields?


Actually, *it is* access to fields. Surf has been training since June or even earlier? (correct me if wrong). While many LA, OC and other SD clubs had no permits or access to fields, Surf has been training. 
OC's high schools finally have been given permission (starting today) to have conditioning only (Phase 1). Clubs are in Phase 1/2 as far as I know. It all comes down to field permit and whether or not it is private or city/school field.


----------



## soccermom74 (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Let's tell the rest of the story - 996 cases yesterday - yep, but, - every single other metric going down and trending down since middle of JUL.  Your family in AZ has made a choice to not go outside.  Which is great, since we have choices and live in America.
> 
> AZ is trending in the right direction, 200 cases reported today.  Yes, it's the weekend and likely not as accurate, but still trending downward.  The big difference between AZ and CA is that politics are suffocating CA.  Politics are certainly part of the calculus in AZ, but not as big of a factor.  CA is just a bigger, much more complex animal than AZ.  We certainly took a stumble during memorial day weekend and paid the price.  We will see how long the state can keep some businesses from operating before we see more open revolt from those type businesses.
> 
> ...


I heard the same rumor....


----------



## outside! (Aug 24, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Actually, *it is* access to fields. Surf has been training since June or even earlier? (correct me if wrong). While many LA, OC and other SD clubs had no permits or access to fields, Surf has been training.
> OC's high schools finally have been given permission (starting today) to have conditioning only (Phase 1). Clubs are in Phase 1/2 as far as I know. It all comes down to field permit and whether or not it is private or city/school field.


I have seen Albion training in OB at Robb Field. Nott's Forest is training at their fields. I have seen some teams from an unknown club training at a park near my house.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 24, 2020)

soccermom74 said:


> I heard the same rumor....


Have to love the rumors, but I think it's true.  The club and coaches are holding their cards close to their chest. Rumor was "inadvertently" started by a parent on the sideline sat morning.  We will see.  I would guess it's a San Diego county team but I'm grasping at straws.  It's going to be hot this weekend, hotter than this past weekend.  We were kinda lucky to have coolish temps (didn't get into the 110s and above).  I am sure they will take that into consideration for travel and determine if it's worth it.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Let's tell the rest of the story - 996 cases yesterday - yep, but, - every single other metric going down and trending down since middle of JUL.  Your family in AZ has made a choice to not go outside.  Which is great, since we have choices and live in America.
> 
> AZ is trending in the right direction, 200 cases reported today.  Yes, it's the weekend and likely not as accurate, but still trending downward.  The big difference between AZ and CA is that politics are suffocating CA.  Politics are certainly part of the calculus in AZ, but not as big of a factor.  CA is just a bigger, much more complex animal than AZ.  We certainly took a stumble during memorial day weekend and paid the price.  We will see how long the state can keep some businesses from operating before we see more open revolt from those type businesses.
> 
> ...


So in a few more weeks it will be trending in the wrong direction again. AZ does not believe the virus is real, despite the fact the amount of deaths and sicknesses. Certainly teams from CA will go to AZ to get the virus and bring it back to their communities. AZ is backwards in every way, has the worst record environmental record in the US, an air conditioned nightmare.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> has the worst record environmental record


Really? How so?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> How is that possible that Surf is in 3, and other clubs still in P.1.............does it have to do with access of fields?


All about access brah!!!  Some got access and some dont.  


Eagle33 said:


> Actually, *it is* access to fields. Surf has been training since June or even earlier? (correct me if wrong). While many LA, OC and other SD clubs had no permits or access to fields, Surf has been training.
> OC's high schools finally have been given permission (starting today) to have conditioning only (Phase 1). Clubs are in Phase 1/2 as far as I know. It all comes down to field permit and whether or not it is private or city/school field.


Connections to everything that matters in soccer.  Anything to win and be #1........I'm happy their playing btw.  We need trailblazers out in front.  Do they have a competitive advantage?  Hell yes.  That's why if you lose to them you have an excuse. Let them play!!!  Eagle, Surf Cup this year?


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> So in a few more weeks it will be trending in the wrong direction again. AZ does not believe the virus is real, despite the fact the amount of deaths and sicknesses. Certainly teams from CA will go to AZ to get the virus and bring it back to their communities. AZ is backwards in every way, has the worst record environmental record in the US, an air conditioned nightmare.


As of this week, AZ has fewer new cases per capita than California, not more.   (down to about 30 new cases per million residents.)

There is a risk in gathering at all, but AZ is no longer the disease haven they were in July.

Best explanations I have heard are masks, bar closures, and the fact that the most connected people probably already got it in July.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> As of this week, AZ has fewer new cases per capita than California, not more.   (down to about 30 new cases per million residents.)
> 
> There is a risk in gathering at all, but AZ is no longer the disease haven they were in July.
> 
> *Best explanations *I have heard are masks, bar closures, and the fact that the most connected people probably already got it in July.


That Dad 4 likes......lol!!!  Nothing like trying to explain your way out of being, maybe wrong?  It's cool.  The 14 day self-quarantine has been called off by the CDC. News is getting better and better but we need to be careful for the next wave?


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> All about access brah!!!  Some got access and some dont.
> 
> Connections to everything that matters in soccer.  Anything to win and be #1........I'm happy their playing btw.  We need trailblazers out in front.  Do they have a competitive advantage?  Hell yes.  That's why if you lose to them you have an excuse. Let them play!!!  Eagle, Surf Cup this year?


haha. No more Surf Cup for me anyway - my kid is in college.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> As of this week, AZ has fewer new cases per capita than California, not more.   (down to about 30 new cases per million residents.)
> 
> There is a risk in gathering at all, but AZ is no longer the disease haven they were in July.
> 
> Best explanations I have heard are masks, bar closures, and the fact that the most connected people probably already got it in July.


Wait a few weeks. When a state does not believe the virus is real, it will get worse.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Really? How so?


Google it.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Google it.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Wait a few weeks. When a state does not believe the virus is real, it will get worse.


I’m kind of hoping we learn from our mistakes.  

Louisiana did a second wave, but most places with a big first wave have been smart about masks and distance ever since.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> That Dad 4 likes......lol!!!  Nothing like trying to explain your way out of being, maybe wrong?  It's cool.  The 14 day self-quarantine has been called off by the CDC. News is getting better and better but we need to be careful for the next wave?


Dad4 was totally wrong about the speed of the decline in the reopening states, not just AZ.  I thought it would be bad for much longer.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> So in a few more weeks it will be trending in the wrong direction again. AZ does not believe the virus is real, despite the fact the amount of deaths and sicknesses. Certainly teams from CA will go to AZ to get the virus and bring it back to their communities. AZ is backwards in every way, has the worst record environmental record in the US, an air conditioned nightmare.


And what reason do you point to that will see us going in the wrong direction again?  Youth soccer?  

What makes you think Arizonans don't believe in the virus?  We had a spike, we've taken measures to mitigate, and now we are implementing prudent measures to preserve our economy and keep people safe.  As much as you don't want to believe it, they are tied together.  As is the overall mental health of our kids. CA will do their thing, AZ will do their thing.  

And as far as the air conditioned nightmare -  What is that all about?


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 8775


I would post an article but you don't read. That's why you have to write stuff in big letters.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> And what reason do you point to that will see us going in the wrong direction again?  Youth soccer?
> 
> What makes you think Arizonans don't believe in the virus?  We had a spike, we've taken measures to mitigate, and now we are implementing prudent measures to preserve our economy and keep people safe.  As much as you don't want to believe it, they are tied together.  As is the overall mental health of our kids. CA will do their thing, AZ will do their thing.
> 
> And as far as the air conditioned nightmare -  What is that all about?


Why so triggered, did I hit a nerve? States, not just Arizona, are going on the merry go round by not taking it seriously. Do you really think the measures that the state is taking are enough if you have kids out there playing full contact when we know the kids transmit the virus but kids themselves may suffer less, though there have been plenty of cases in kids. The "you do you" mentality is the entire problem in a nutshell. You don't care, your kid is out there playing, you don't have any risk factors, you don't have to worry. But if somehow your kid infects someone else, then it's their problem and not yours, because you already told me that my immune supprssed relative in AZ shoudn't go outside so your kid can go play soccer.  I point to the air conditioned nightmare because the idea in AZ is I am free to run my AC 24/7 for six months because it's my divine right as an American to do so and damage the environment as I see fit, just like it's my divine right as an American to let my kid go play soccer because he or she is not personlly affected by it, but screw everyone else if they transmit the virus to someone else. LIve free or die, right? As long as someone else dies and not anyone you know.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Wait a few weeks. When a state does not believe the virus is real, it will get worse.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Y_T (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> I would post an article but you don't read. That's why you have to write stuff in big letters.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> and the fact that the most connected people probably already got it in July.


This. 

CDC assumes 10x symptomatic cases are asymptomatic. AZ has had roughly 200k cases. So with asymptomatics that puts it in the 2 million range. We might be at that low threshold of herd immunity...ie enough people have had it, where now the disease doesnt spread as far.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Why so triggered, did I hit a nerve? States, not just Arizona, are going on the merry go round by not taking it seriously. Do you really think the measures that the state is taking are enough if you have kids out there playing full contact when we know the kids transmit the virus but kids themselves may suffer less, though there have been plenty of cases in kids. *The "you do you" mentality is the entire problem in a nutshell*. You don't care, your kid is out there playing, you don't have any risk factors, you don't have to worry. But if somehow your kid infects someone else, then it's their problem and not yours, because *you already told me that my immune supprssed relative in AZ shoudn't go outside so your kid can go play soccer*.  I* point to the air conditioned nightmare because the idea in AZ is I am free to run my AC 24/7 for six months because it's my divine right as an American to do so and damage the environment* as I see fit, just like it's my divine right as an American to let my kid go play soccer because he or she is not personlly affected by it, but screw everyone else if they transmit the virus to someone else. LIve free or die, right? As long as someone else dies and not anyone you know.


No one is triggered, I responded and then asked a follow on question - it's called discussion, debate, conversation, etc. 

Sounds like you are triggered? When did I tell you that your relatives shouldn't go outside?  I'm pretty sure I said it's their choice to not go outside. That's what's cool about our constitution.  I have an immune suppressed family member as well (extended family, not in our household).  He takes careful and prudent measures to ensure he is not at risk.  It doesn't mean they barricade the doors and block out all sunlight, even though blocking out all sunlight may help with the air conditioning thing.

Do you recommend we close Arizona for the summer? I mean, it's hot here, really hot.  I'm hoping once I kick the last kid out of the  house, that I will be able to lock the doors for the summer and head north.  Until then, my AC will be on during the summer.  At least I don't have to heat the pool, that helps cut cost.

 While we are at it, I guess we could also close portions of the IE and the desert cities in CA.  I would go out on a limb and say the IE is over half of the population of Arizona and about equal to the population of the greater phoenix metro area.

Do a bit of research and you will see that youth sports, especially soccer have yet to create a second wave anywhere.  Hard hit states like NJ have been having large tournaments all summer long.

But triggered, no.  Involved in and enjoying entertaining soccer forums  while working from home - YES. Plenty of good info on here, as well as insight.  If this forum triggers you - you have a choice...


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> No one is triggered, I responded and then asked a follow on question - it's called discussion, debate, conversation, etc.
> 
> Sounds like you are triggered? When did I tell you that your relatives shouldn't go outside?  I'm pretty sure I said it's their choice to not go outside. That's what's cool about our constitution.  I have an immune suppressed family member as well (extended family, not in our household).  He takes careful and prudent measures to ensure he is not at risk.  It doesn't mean they barricade the doors and block out all sunlight, even though blocking out all sunlight may help with the air conditioning thing.
> 
> ...


Happy is on fire, hot hot hot!!!!  My dd texted me just now, "daddy, can you go to Starbucks and get me a latte?  Please"  This is not a good start to the first day of school.  My son has his first college class at 2pm today.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> No one is triggered, I responded and then asked a follow on question - it's called discussion, debate, conversation, etc.
> 
> Sounds like you are triggered? When did I tell you that your relatives shouldn't go outside?  I'm pretty sure I said it's their choice to not go outside. That's what's cool about our constitution.  I have an immune suppressed family member as well (extended family, not in our household).  He takes careful and prudent measures to ensure he is not at risk.  It doesn't mean they barricade the doors and block out all sunlight, even though blocking out all sunlight may help with the air conditioning thing.
> 
> But triggered, no.  Involved in and enjoying entertaining soccer forums  while working from home - YES. Plenty of good info on here, as well as insight.  If this forum triggers you - you have a choice...


excellent post. unfortunately we are losing out to the fear porn from the media.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Dad4 was totally wrong about the speed of the decline in the reopening states, not just AZ.  I thought it would be bad for much longer.


That's understandable based on what the experts thought about what was needed for "herd immunity" to kick in. There's a lot being learned about this virus and how viruses spread in general.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 24, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> That's understandable based on what the experts thought about what was needed for "herd immunity" to kick in. There's a lot being learned about this virus and how viruses spread in general.


That's one way to phrase it. One could also say the "At the beginning of this the experts were wrong but now they are right..... unless they are wrong again".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> No one is triggered, I responded and then asked a follow on question - it's called discussion, debate, conversation, etc.
> 
> Sounds like you are triggered? When did I tell you that your relatives shouldn't go outside?  I'm pretty sure I said it's their choice to not go outside. That's what's cool about our constitution.  I have an immune suppressed family member as well (extended family, not in our household).  He takes careful and prudent measures to ensure he is not at risk.  It doesn't mean they barricade the doors and block out all sunlight, even though blocking out all sunlight may help with the air conditioning thing.
> 
> ...


Ya ya you and your AIR CONDITIONERS!  You and your SOCCER!  You and your "LIVE FREE OR DIE!"


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> That's one way to phrase it. One could also say the "At the beginning of this the experts were wrong but now they are right..... unless they are wrong again".


I dont see why we should expect our disease forecast to be any better than the weather forecast.

If anything, it should be worse.  We have weather every day.  We have a new disease once a decade.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> That's one way to phrase it. One could also say the "At the beginning of this the experts were wrong but now they are right..... unless they are wrong again".


Or, you listened to the wrong sources and as a result of that you don't believe the virus is real because you haven't been personally affected so it's ok for your kid to go play no matter what the consequences.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Ya ya you and your AIR CONDITIONERS!  You and your SOCCER!  You and your "LIVE FREE OR DIE!"


You and your I don't care, and I will not pay taxes either. Why should I?


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> No one is triggered, I responded and then asked a follow on question - it's called discussion, debate, conversation, etc.
> 
> Sounds like you are triggered? When did I tell you that your relatives shouldn't go outside?  I'm pretty sure I said it's their choice to not go outside. That's what's cool about our constitution.  I have an immune suppressed family member as well (extended family, not in our household).  He takes careful and prudent measures to ensure he is not at risk.  It doesn't mean they barricade the doors and block out all sunlight, even though blocking out all sunlight may help with the air conditioning thing.
> 
> ...


LOL. It must be tough, can't read between the lines of what to do, what is right for you or everyone else, so just choose yourself. And while you're at it, blame something else, but don't blame yourself or how you are part of the problem. Do some research. The virus spreads in close proximity. No one is doing studies on youth soccer. No one needs to. Your kid infects someone elses kid, and they infect some else, that person dies. It doesn't matter to you, you don't need to worry, you work from home, everything in your life is good. Crank up the AC, a not very green planet awaits you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> You and your I don't care, and I will not pay taxes either. Why should I?


For what it's worth, red ass, I work, I pay my taxes and I wear my mask.  So did many others in Arizona when I was there last week.  And just like we see in California, there were many others that didn't and still run their air conditioners.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 24, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> That's understandable based on what the experts thought about what was needed for "herd immunity" to kick in. There's a lot being learned about this virus and how viruses spread in general.


When will we be at herd immunity.









						What if herd immunity to coronavirus is closer than scientists thought?
					

In New York, London and Mumbai, there might already be substantial immunity to coronavirus




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Also looks like China has been using a vaccine.









						China says it's been vaccinating doctors and border workers since July
					

China has been using an experimental coronavirus vaccine on people who work in "high risk" professions since July, including front line medical professionals and border inspectors, a senior official from the national health commission revealed over the weekend.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> excellent post. unfortunately we are losing out to the fear porn from the media.


Oh my favorite response, blame the media, and no surprise at all from behind the Orange curtain. Didn't I see you in downtown HB a month or so ago puking in anger at anyone telling you what to do? If it weren't for the media, there would be no virus at all. Are you calling for a full media blackout or just MSNDC or CNN? Is Fox news ok?


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Fingers crossed!


Yes, wouldn't you be happy for me if more people died? People who quote facts are always the ones who are responsible. It's all my fault. If I just shut up and didn't say that maybe 200k people will die of this virus by mid September then it would just go away.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> That's one way to phrase it. One could also say the "At the beginning of this the experts were wrong but now they are right..... unless they are wrong again".


Ha! I'd say it is more about the "conventional wisdom" around herd immunity is being turned on its head a bit. The NY Times article a few days ago about it was a real eye-opener. Grace posted one in the good news thread from a doctor in HI summarizing a few things about the virus including understanding why some "activities" produce mildly symptomatic cases and others produce severe cases.

At first, it makes perfect sense to rely on the conventional wisdom of the experts. However, there is so much that isn't understood about viruses in general and this virus specifically that we can't afford to assume that we already know it all and simply attempt to make the data fit what we already believe. Kudos to Grace for seeing this early. In fairness, experts require significant evidence before they change "conventional wisdom". The risk is high if they get it wrong. The worst that happens to us when we speculate is that we get shamed or called names by anonymous folks on the board .


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 8776


And still, you have said nothing. Repeating it brings you back to the same place.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Oh my favorite response, blame the media, and no surprise at all from behind the Orange curtain. Didn't I see you in downtown HB a month or so ago puking in anger at anyone telling you what to do? If it weren't for the media, there would be no virus at all. Are you calling for a full media blackout or just MSNDC or CNN? Is Fox news ok?


The orange curtain?  While you're busy shaking, Chicken Little, why don't you ask yourself why Obama bought a $12M mansion on an island, where the highest point of the city is 310' above sea level, if global warming isn't being built up for an agenda?  Nobody is asking for a media blackout on the virus or anything else.  We just long for the days when news was reported instead of opinions.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 24, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Ha! I'd say it is more about the "conventional wisdom" around herd immunity is being turned on its head a bit. The NY Times article a few days ago about it was a real eye-opener. Grace posted one in the good news thread from a doctor in HI summarizing a few things about the virus including understanding why some "activities" produce mildly symptomatic cases and others produce severe cases.
> 
> At first, it makes perfect sense to rely on the conventional wisdom of the experts. However, there is so much that isn't understood about viruses in general and this virus specifically that we can't afford to assume that we already know it all and simply attempt to make the data fit what we already believe. Kudos to Grace for seeing this early. In fairness, experts require significant evidence before they change "conventional wisdom". The risk is high if they get it wrong. The worst that happens to us when we speculate is that we get shamed or called names by anonymous folks on the board .


My point was at first many experts were saying "No worse than the Flu" "Masks are useless" "Go on a cruise" ect:...


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My point was at first many experts were saying "No worse than the Flu" "Masks are useless" "Go on a cruise" ect:...


Dang, if my reading comprehension was better I could have saved myself some writing.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 24, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> When will we be at herd immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


November 4th


----------



## EOTL (Aug 24, 2020)

How is this meme substantive?



Y_T said:


> View attachment 8776


Or this?



Y_T said:


> View attachment 8775


Are you trying to be ironic or are you that clueless?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 24, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> When will we be at herd immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I posted that NY Times article under its own thread last week. It was a great read.

I believe it is this vaccine below (from NYT). Note the text in orange and red. Damn.

The Chinese company *CanSino Biologics* developed a vaccine based on an adenovirus called Ad5, in partnership with the Institute of Biology at the country’s *Academy of Military Medical Sciences*. In May, they published promising results from a Phase 1 safety trial, and in July they reported that their Phase 2 trials demonstrated the vaccine produced a strong immune response. In an unprecedented move, the Chinese military approved the vaccine on June 25 for a year as a “specially needed drug.” CanSino would not say whether vaccination would be mandatory or optional for soldiers. On August 9, the Saudi health ministry announced that CanSino Biologics would run a Phase 3 trial in Saudi Arabia. The company is in negotiations with other countries for more trials.


----------



## jimlewis (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> And still, you have said nothing. Repeating it brings you back to the same place.


you must be a blast at parties


----------



## happy9 (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> LOL. It must be tough, can't read between the lines of what to do, what is right for you or everyone else, so just choose yourself. And while you're at it, blame something else, but don't blame yourself or how you are part of the problem. *Do some research*. The virus spreads in close proximity. No one is doing studies on youth soccer. No one needs to. Your kid infects someone elses kid, and they infect some else, that person dies. It doesn't matter to you, you don't need to worry, you work from home, everything in your life is good. Crank up the AC, a not very green planet awaits you.


I give up.  I can't make sense of our discussion any more.  It must be me, not you.  I don't feel like I have time to rehash all of the proven/unproven/proven/unproven public health guidance that has come out since around FEB or so.  Again with the blame?  Who am I supposed to blame and how have I contributed to the problem?  It's not like we are running around as CV19 insurgents, ambushing people by jumping out from behind a palm tree, breathing on people.  That wouldn't go over very well.  Are we practicing and playing soccer?  Absolutely.  Are we following the rules as it pertains to soccer, yep.  Is there risk in playing soccer - of course there is - what is the risk?  We don't know.  I've stated it on a couple of occasions now, there is enough precedence established by other states that I am comfortable allowing my kids to play (this is a soccer forum, thus the soccer reference). If you don't feel comfortable with that risk, don't send your child to practice. If you are uncomfortable coming to AZ, don't come. 

And you are right, I mostly now work from home, but still have to visit clients at least 3 times a week.  As far as I can tell, and just from my observation, most people are in compliance with measures that have been directed.  Business for sure are in compliance, they have to be.  They are happy to be up and running, providing jobs for their employees and contributing to the economy that provides them their livelihoods.  Masks are everywhere (it's hot here and no mask rebellion has occurred).  I was in CA a few weeks ago - most people were wearing masks.  I'm not willing to fall on my sword over the mask discussion, there are bigger issues beyond the masks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How is this meme substantive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should report him since you disagree with his opinion.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

How to deal with a "Know It All."  I'm seeing how I need to improve.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The orange curtain?  While you're busy shaking, Chicken Little, why don't you ask yourself why Obama bought a $12M mansion on an island, where the highest point of the city is 310' above sea level, if global warming isn't being built up for an agenda?  Nobody is asking for a media blackout on the virus or anything else.  We just long for the days when news was reported instead of opinions.


Murdoch's son left the organization because he was unhappy about editorial content, such as the stuff the Fox puts out there as editorial content and calling it news. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## mlx (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> you must be a blast at parties


I'm the guy standing next to you with a drink and calling you on your BS, so yes, I am fun.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> I'm the guy standing next to you with a drink and calling you on your BS, so yes, I am fun.


Yes, the long game.  I'm all for the short game.  Drive for show and putt for dough bro!!!!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> I'm the guy standing next to you with a drink and calling you on your BS, so yes, I am fun.


No. You're the guy at home hiding under his bed wishing he was at the party.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> I'm the guy standing next to you with a drink and calling you on your BS, so yes, I am fun.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I give up.  I can't make sense of our discussion any more.  It must be me, not you.  I don't feel like I have time to rehash all of the proven/unproven/proven/unproven public health guidance that has come out since around FEB or so.  Again with the blame?  Who am I supposed to blame and how have I contributed to the problem?  It's not like we are running around as CV19 insurgents, ambushing people by jumping out from behind a palm tree, breathing on people.  That wouldn't go over very well.  Are we practicing and playing soccer?  Absolutely.  Are we following the rules as it pertains to soccer, yep.  Is there risk in playing soccer - of course there is - what is the risk?  We don't know.  I've stated it on a couple of occasions now, there is enough precedence established by other states that I am comfortable allowing my kids to play (this is a soccer forum, thus the soccer reference). If you don't feel comfortable with that risk, don't send your child to practice. If you are uncomfortable coming to AZ, don't come.
> 
> And you are right, I mostly now work from home, but still have to visit clients at least 3 times a week.  As far as I can tell, and just from my observation, most people are in compliance with measures that have been directed.  Business for sure are in compliance, they have to be.  They are happy to be up and running, providing jobs for their employees and contributing to the economy that provides them their livelihoods.  Masks are everywhere (it's hot here and no mask rebellion has occurred).  I was in CA a few weeks ago - most people were wearing masks.  I'm not willing to fall on my sword over the mask discussion, there are bigger issues beyond the masks.


See what we have to deal with in CA. SMH. NO SOCCER UNTIL NEXT FALL. Done!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 24, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> See what we have to deal with in CA. SMH. NO SOCCER UNTIL NEXT FALL. Done!


I dunno.... New Jersey was a giant petri dish of Covid a few months ago and now they are having soccer tournaments.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Murdoch's son left the organization because he was unhappy about editorial content, such as the stuff the Fox puts out there as editorial content and calling it news. Is that what you're talking about?


Have you considered coaching goalkeepers in your spare time?  The deflection ability is 2nd to none.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe you should report him since you disagree with his opinion.


Why, did he say something racist?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Why, did he say something racist?


When was that a requirement for you to go running to Dominic?  He gave his opinion and I'm offended you called him "clueless".

I may have to report you.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> I dunno.... New Jersey was a giant petri dish of Covid a few months ago and now they are having soccer tournaments.


BIG ones..With D3 ,NAIA, and JC coaches onsite and the capability to stream to D1/D2.  Amazing what $$ do to drive ingenuity and will to solve problems.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2020)

Everything just got scrambled again today.  The CDC is recommending asymptomatics don't get tested except under certain conditions.  One way this could be viewed is the CDC no longer regards asymptomatics as a primary problem (which is consistent with the recent data that they don't seem to spread it as much)....in which case screen for illness at school and sports but let them play/learn.  Another thing is that maybe the CDC is just throwing it's hands up given the testing lags and saying the virus is now too ubiquitous (in which case test and trace is totally dead).  It's also going to be interesting to see how this plays out in professional sports (with their proactive testing) and schools (for example VC is requiring constant testing of staff and students that return under the waiver program).  A more nefarious explanation is that it will just raise the positivity rate (which means that's no longer a useful matrix) to encourage the panic to last longer.

But, with one move the CDC has upended the table and how this plays out for pro sports, youth sports and schools is yet to be determined.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Everything just got scrambled again today.  The CDC is recommending asymptomatics don't get tested except under certain conditions.  One way this could be viewed is the CDC no longer regards asymptomatics as a primary problem (which is consistent with the recent data that they don't seem to spread it as much)....in which case screen for illness at school and sports but let them play/learn.  Another thing is that maybe the CDC is just throwing it's hands up given the testing lags and saying the virus is now too ubiquitous (in which case test and trace is totally dead).  It's also going to be interesting to see how this plays out in professional sports (with their proactive testing) and schools (for example VC is requiring constant testing of staff and students that return under the waiver program).  A more nefarious explanation is that it will just raise the positivity rate (which means that's no longer a useful matrix) to encourage the panic to last longer.
> 
> But, with one move the CDC has upended the table and how this plays out for pro sports, youth sports and schools is yet to be determined.


Maybe I'm missing something....if I'm asymptomatic, isn't this means I don't know if I'm sick and I don't have any symptoms? Then why would I get tested?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 24, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something....if I'm asymptomatic, isn't this means I don't know if I'm sick and I don't have any symptoms? Then why would I get tested?


Because you were exposed to someone that was positive. It's happened to a few people at my work.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Because you were exposed to someone that was positive. It's happened to a few people at my work.


Or if they require it before you play contact sports, go back to school, go back to work....or regularly come into contac with people like grocery workers or sailors about to get on a boat.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> This.
> 
> CDC assumes 10x symptomatic cases are asymptomatic. AZ has had roughly 200k cases. So with asymptomatics that puts it in the 2 million range. We might be at that low threshold of herd immunity...ie enough people have had it, where now the disease doesnt spread as far.


Herd immunity depends on the number of contacts each person has.  It is not a fixed percentage.

If you want to wear masks and have soccer games, you're probably fine.

If you want to open all the bars and hold a bunga bunga party at the convention center, expect an outbreak.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Herd immunity depends on the number of contacts each person has.  It is not a fixed percentage.
> 
> If you want to wear masks and have soccer games, you're probably fine.
> 
> If you want to open all the bars and hold a bunga bunga party at the convention center, expect an outbreak.


The entire concept of herd immunity is now in doubt with the new study on the Hong Kong reinfection (see bad news thread).  If it holds, those thinking that we'll somehow get to herd immunity and this disappears are woefully mistake.  Also the people who think a vaccine will return us to normal because a vaccine would work like the flu vaccine (it means COVID is around for many years as a threat at least until vaccines can be boosted, treatments improved, and the virus mutates to something more benign).  If the Hong Kong study bears out, it means learning to live with the thing is our only option.


----------



## watfly (Aug 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> I dunno.... New Jersey was a giant petri dish of Covid a few months ago and now they are having soccer tournaments.


Gov Murphy and Cuomo were smart.  They just killed everyone up front and got it over with sooner.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I've stated it on a couple of occasions now, there is enough precedence established by other states that I am comfortable allowing my kids to play


Yes, this is where I am now. Take the appropriate precautions and let them play - locally at least. I'm still not completely comfortable traveling as a team for tournaments. It's not the "soccer" contacts I am worried about. It's all the other mixing experienced during travel that would concern me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I know our county announced this week that all fall rec league sports are cancelled. So some of the rec clubs are trying out "camps". My neighbors little guy was so sad. This was going to be his first soccer season


Get out of Ca as fast as possible.
I wish I had 30 years ago.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Herd immunity depends on the number of contacts each person has.  It is not a fixed percentage.
> 
> If you want to wear masks and have soccer games, you're probably fine.
> 
> If you want to open all the bars and hold a bunga bunga party at the convention center, expect an outbreak.


nice try......how about not encouraging mass protests and looting from the media. lets not get this fking twisted on where the second outbreak came from.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When was that a requirement for you to go running to Dominic?  He gave his opinion and I'm offended you called him "clueless".
> 
> I may have to report you.


7 day ban bro was shameful and i'm 100% disappointed in you Outlaw.  You set a bad example to the rest of us.  Now behave and dont take the bait. BTW, Did Dom say how long for the next f up?


----------



## Mosafie (Aug 24, 2020)

Having worked in healthcare for 20 years I can tell you that August and September are always slow in terms of respiratory illnesses like the flu. Calm before the storm.

Once everything opens up and the weather cools this thing will come back worse than before. Even if schools open many will shut down again. 

I am hopeful but doubtful that things can go back to normal before next summer. Soccer practice and games outdoors may not spread covid but kids sitting indoor in schools will. A kid getting Covid from school will bring it to practice and will make the whole team quarantine.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

watfly said:


> Gov Murphy and Cuomo were smart.  They just killed everyone up front and got it over with sooner.


I thought that too.  He did a beautiful job.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> 7 day ban bro was shameful and i'm 100% disappointed in you Outlaw.  You set a bad example to the rest of us.  Now behave and dont take the bait. BTW, Did Dom say how long for the next f up?


What f up?  I said what I said and I meant it.  Some people here can dish it out and that's it.  I have no respect for them.

And you've only avoided a ban because nobody has reported you.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What f up?  I said what I said and I meant it.  Some people here can dish it out and that's it.  I have no respect for them.
> 
> And you've only avoided a ban because nobody has reported you.


Dom is watching and does his own policing.  This is his full time job.  You also got a big warning and then the 7 days.  Third infraction ban?  Is their a life time ban?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you want to open all the bars and hold a bunga bunga party at the convention center, expect an outbreak.


AZ bars are open and have been for a long time. Rt is dropping like a rock.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 24, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> Once everything opens up and the weather cools this thing *will come back worse than before*.


Not necessarily worse. If infected individuals maintain immunity and we stay at current levels of "openness", we should only see a bump associated with the more favorable conditions for virus transmission due to the change in season. If immunity doesn't "stick" through the fall, yeah, it could end up being worse.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Dom is watching and does his own policing.  This is his full time job.  You also got a big warning and then the 7 days.  Third infraction ban?  Is their a life time ban?


You're off topic right now.  You can't grasp that?


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get out of Ca as fast as possible.
> I wish I had 30 years ago.


There's still time. Tomorrow would be good.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Or if they require it before you play contact sports, go back to school, go back to work....or regularly come into contac with people like grocery workers or sailors about to get on a boat.


I guess all those adults playing pick-up games for the past 5 month didn't get the memo....


----------



## Mosafie (Aug 24, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Not necessarily worse. If infected individuals maintain immunity and we stay at current levels of "openness", we should only see a bump associated with the more favorable conditions for virus transmission due to the change in season. If immunity doesn't "stick" through the fall, yeah, it could end up being worse.



That's not how it works. The only reason cases are falling now is because basically everything indoors was closed on July 13. It takes 3 to 4 weeks to see  drop in cases which is what we are seeing now.  

We still have a delay in testing result and very poor contract tracing ( less than 40%). So any reopening will lead to increase cases in 3 to 4 weeks and cause another closure. 

Cases are not falling because of any herd immunity. We are not even close to that.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> That's not how it works. The only reason cases are falling now is because basically everything indoors was closed on July 13. It takes 3 to 4 weeks to see  drop in cases which is what we are seeing now.
> 
> We still have a delay in testing result and very poor contract tracing ( less than 40%). So any reopening will lead to increase cases in 3 to 4 weeks and cause another closure.
> 
> Cases are not falling because of any herd immunity. We are not even close to that.


FL TX and AZ experienced peaks and fell at roughly the same time as SoCal despite not "everything indoors" being shut down.

Testing and trace is dead if you aren't going to test the asymptomatics like the CDC now suggests.  Otherwise you are left with a 14 day quarantine for anyone that comes into contact and people aren't going to do that.

It's not herd immunity...the prisons and now the new HK study have shown there's no such thing.  After 20% though everywhere threshold has occurred things begin to slow down.  It's a soft barrier that reduces cases to a more manageable place.

And yes we see now from Italy, Spain, the Neatherlands and Germany that any reopening before you get to that 20% will cause an acceleration.  The decision we have to make now is, if we will be dealing with this for years, what we do about it.  But if the HK study is right lockdown until vaccine isn't an option and neither is just let everyone get it and get herd immunity.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 24, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> That's not how it works. The only reason cases are falling now is because basically everything indoors was closed on July 13. It takes 3 to 4 weeks to see  drop in cases which is what we are seeing now.
> 
> We still have a delay in testing result and very poor contract tracing ( less than 40%). So any reopening will lead to increase cases in 3 to 4 weeks and cause another closure.
> 
> Cases are not falling because of any herd immunity. We are not even close to that.


Did you read the part where I stated, "If infected individuals maintain immunity and we stay at *current levels of "openness"?*

Also, this is a good read on herd immunity.








						What if ‘Herd Immunity’ Is Closer Than Scientists Thought?
					

In what may be the world’s most important math puzzle, researchers are trying to figure out how many people in a community must be immune before the coronavirus fades.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> nice try......how about not encouraging mass protests and looting from the media. lets not get this fking twisted on where the second outbreak came from.


What "media" have you seen encouraging looting?


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> FL TX and AZ experienced peaks and fell at roughly the same time as SoCal despite not "everything indoors" being shut down.
> 
> Testing and trace is dead if you aren't going to test the asymptomatics like the CDC now suggests.  Otherwise you are left with a 14 day quarantine for anyone that comes into contact and people aren't going to do that.
> 
> ...


FL and AZ both rushed up to and past 2.7% confirmed infections.  (~27% infected)  That's well over your 20% line.

 San Diego is in decline with 1.1%.  (~11% infected.)  That's far under your 20% line.  Similar story in WA, OR, NM, CO, SF.

Seems closing bars and wearing masks may have had an impact.   It isn't always 20%.  Places with good masks and distance are hitting a barrier at about 10%.  Places without those habits are hitting a barrier at about 25-30%.


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The orange curtain?  While you're busy shaking, Chicken Little, why don't you ask yourself why Obama bought a $12M mansion on an island, where the highest point of the city is 310' above sea level, if global warming isn't being built up for an agenda?  Nobody is asking for a media blackout on the virus or anything else.  We just long for the days when news was reported instead of opinions.


Stay on topic please! Dominic's going to kick you out of  here. Going back to mute now!


----------



## notintheface (Aug 24, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I don’t give a fuck. I live how I want, not how you dictate.


Do you pay your car insurance bill? Do you want to?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Stay on topic please! Dominic's going to kick you out of  here. Going back to mute now!


Oh... so I get kicked out but not the person that went off topic and I responded to?  Did you warn them, too?

P.S. - I was on topic with my reply.  You knew that when you saw it despite me being on "mute".


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I don’t give a fuck. I live how I want, not how you dictate.


We noticed.


----------



## El Cap (Aug 24, 2020)

First article I've seen that discusses Covid-19 transmission via youth soccer. Not endorsing it, I still think soccer is a relatively low risk sport and can be made even lower risk by changing the game a bit. From Danbury, CT mayor. Small spike, 200 people (not all from soccer), but it seems they are shutting fields back down.









						Danbury Mayor Urging Residents to Take Coronavirus Alert Seriously; Discusses Risk, Spike in Youth Soccer
					

“Well, we had the first case in the state and now we have the first surge in the state,” said Danbury Mayor Mark Boughton, after a day jam-packed with free testing in his city for residents with or without symptoms. Boughton said he, along with other city and state officials, are urging people...




					www.nbcconnecticut.com


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> FL and AZ both rushed up to and past 2.7% confirmed infections.  (~27% infected)  That's well over your 20% line.
> 
> San Diego is in decline with 1.1%.  (~11% infected.)  That's far under your 20% line.  Similar story in WA, OR, NM, CO, SF.
> 
> Seems closing bars and wearing masks may have had an impact.   It isn't always 20%.  Places with good masks and distance are hitting a barrier at about 10%.  Places without those habits are hitting a barrier at about 25-30%.



Maybe...it's an interesting idea. 

20% isn't a magic fixed number.  The way to think about it is like molasses.  The more over 10% you go the thicker it becomes and the harder things are take off again.  Throw people in a prison together or on a boat with a symptomatic superspreader and yes things will accelerate like crazy notwithstanding the stickiness.

It's possible that government policies might help deflect that point downward earlier.  You know I'm skeptical about how much masks actually do (they aren't good enough to stop heavy loads even in hospitals and they don't help too much in already low risk situations such as outside...there is a sweet spot in between where they probably do help like in an elevator, bus or for grocery workers).  Much more important I think is your point about distancing and how people react to news things are getting worse.  But it doesn't tell us or affect how thick the molasses is.  So in places in Spain and Italy where the molasses didn't get too thick, they are having subsequent waves in those area...in paces like Madrid and Lombardy where the molasses is thicker there's less of a resurgence.

Apparently according to the HK study (if it's right and not an outlier) this barrier will also get less thick with time.  We don't know how quickly it decays.  But they are 2 different concept.  1 is an inflection point which probably is impacted by government policy (we see that with the Australian lockdown...but what's Australia going to do now....do that a 3rd time?).  The 2nd is a stickiness which slows the rate of infection which may also decay over time.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The orange curtain?  While you're busy shaking, Chicken Little, why don't you ask yourself why *Obama* bought a $12M mansion on an island, where the highest point of the city is 310' above sea level, if global warming isn't being built up for an agenda?  Nobody is asking for a media blackout on the virus or anything else.  We just long for the days when news was reported instead of opinions.



*Another week off Outlaw.*


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 24, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Yup just fine and thanks for asking.  Jumped on @anon knowing he’d come back with a big f.u.  It’s a pattern with him.
> 
> Jose linking a world wide pandemic to the US election is a bridge too far.
> This just veers so far off youth soccer for me not to call both out.
> ...





thelonggame said:


> I got family in AZ that' can't go outside because the idiots in government don't think it's real. THere were 1,000 new cases yesterday. The butt fucks who go there and bring it back can give a shit about anyone else but themselves, unless they plan to quarantine for 7 days and not pass it on to anyone else. This isn't CNN reporting this, this is fucking reality. We will never get back to playing soccer until fucking idiots stop finding ways to expose more people.


 the good news is that 99.6% of the people will recover.  this virus isn't going anywhere most people will get it eventually and most will live.  stay healthy


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're off topic right now.  You can't grasp that?


Another 7 day band.  Follow the rules bro.  Can you grasp that?


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2020)

Dominic said:


> *Another week off Outlaw.*


Is there a list somewhere of who is suspended and for how long?

I was beginning to think that the ghosting was deliberate by the suspendees for the same reason my first wife divorced me - she was tired of being wrong all the time.


----------



## dawson (Aug 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Another 7 day band. * Follow the rules bro.* *Can you grasp that?*


I find some of your stories amusing .

And you frequently post that *you always follow the rules* and for *others to follow the rules also *.

But in another recent thread relating to the Heartbreakers Cup *you said some rules are made to be 
broken , *

So in the end you seem to be *advocating follow the rules you like but no need to follow the rules you disagree with* . 

Just curious . Am I missing something .


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> the good news is that 99.6% of the people will recover.  this virus isn't going anywhere most people will get it eventually and most will live.  stay healthy


Good news that people didn't die, bad news is that if people get it they suffer big time. Does this enter your thinking process in any way? Do you know anyone who has had symptoms? People I know who have had it felt like they were going to die, and they weren't ventilated or anything. The best thing to do is just not get it.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

dawson said:


> I find some of your stories amusing .
> 
> And you frequently post that *you always follow the rules* and for *others to follow the rules also *.
> 
> ...


First, my hope is that you find me amusing with a message.  I advocate that our family follows the rules set out by the leaders regardless if you like them or not.  Do I agree with the rules?  Hell no.  Do I obey the rules for soccer?  Yes.  Do I want someone else to break the rules to play soccer?  Yes.  I think these are silly rules.  I wont snitch on you either if you break a rule.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 24, 2020)

El Cap said:


> First article I've seen that discusses Covid-19 transmission via youth soccer. Not endorsing it, I still think soccer is a relatively low risk sport and can be made even lower risk by changing the game a bit. From Danbury, CT mayor. Small spike, 200 people (not all from soccer), but it seems they are shutting fields back down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I've been saying and what everyone on here has been torching me for. Imagine getting the virus from playing soccer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Exactly what I've been saying and what everyone on here has been torching me for. *Imagine getting the virus from playing soccer.*


My friends wife caught the virus at her work, imagine that.  I would expect some folks to catch the virus from other places like the beach, from a loved one and from school.  A Marine got the virus last night.  A police officer got the virus two days ago.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 24, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> the good news is that 99.6% of the people will recover.  this virus isn't going anywhere most people will get it eventually and most will live.  stay healthy


Let’s assume 99.6% is the rate right now (I’m not sure if that’s correct, but I’ll agree to that).  However, that is the rate right now with most or many who are medium to high risk taking extra good care of themselves and avoiding any high risk activities.

If we were to let the virus run free and infect anybody and everybody, like in a typical flu season prior to covid, do you know how many middle aged overweight motherf’s this thing will take out? Not to mention the older population and many others with pre-existing conditions. That’s where the 2.2 - 4 million figure came from.

Now, life must go on and the longer this goes on I may be willing to take on more risk for mental health reasons, but let’s not confuse this thing with the flu.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

espola said:


> We noticed.


Loser.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 24, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> See what we have to deal with in CA. SMH. NO SOCCER UNTIL NEXT FALL. Done!


. I don’t know what you are talking about. This weekend alone we had:  MLS soccer, Indoor soccer games in Orange, basketball leagues, baseball tournaments.  
You did see that they confirmed a re-infection overseas.   Covid is going to be like the flu, it will not go away but it will be deadlier for the elderly and more contagious than the flu.    So should we quarantine for the next 5 years??!


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 24, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Exactly what I've been saying and what everyone on here has been torching me for. Imagine getting the virus from playing soccer.


Sorry, it is the boat ramp.  
“Our boat ramp certainly gets a lot of activity,” Boughton said in a phone interview. “There’s a parking lot where a lot of people tend to congregate. We’re trying to limit some of the interaction out on the lake. Boats are tying off — seven, eight, nine, 10 boats at a time. There’s no social distancing going on. Obviously, no masks are being worn, and that’s an area of concern for us.”

Oh wait, it was travel.
Kara Prunty, Danbury’s acting public health director, said Monday that the spike was due to “domestic and international travel, as well as small private gatherings.” She said city officials were conducting targeted outreach to provide free testing to residents who might be at risk. 
“I heard there was one family of 14,” Boughton said, adding that he would not reveal any names. “They had a visit from an overseas relative, and that person was positive. ... This is community spread [overall]. It’s basically from international travel, national travel.

Sorry, it is only youth sports, not High School sports that is causing the problem.
"Things like Pop Warner Football, soccer leagues, they'e all going to have to shut down after this weekend," Boughton said during a livestreamed news conference on Wednesday night.   The sports shutdowns do not include high school sports, Boughton said, as those are the purview of the Connecticut Interscholastic Athletic Conference.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My point was at first many experts were saying "No worse than the Flu" "Masks are useless" "Go on a cruise" ect:...


Please show the date, time, article that the medical experts said to go on a "cruise".


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Sorry, it is the boat ramp.
> “Our boat ramp certainly gets a lot of activity,” Boughton said in a phone interview. “There’s a parking lot where a lot of people tend to congregate. We’re trying to limit some of the interaction out on the lake. Boats are tying off — seven, eight, nine, 10 boats at a time. There’s no social distancing going on. Obviously, no masks are being worn, and that’s an area of concern for us.”
> 
> Oh wait, it was travel.
> ...


Why would you think that only one kind of event can spread the virus?


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something....if I'm asymptomatic, isn't this means I don't know if I'm sick and I don't have any symptoms? Then why would I get tested?


BIG ones..With D3 ,NAIA, and JC coaches onsite and the capability to stream to D1/D2.  Amazing what $$ do to drive ingenuity and will to solve problems.
[/QUOTE]
So then the President doesn't need to have every single person he is going to have contact with, tested. Great, will save us a lot of money.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get out of Ca as fast as possible.
> I wish I had 30 years ago.


Ahh, my poor little victim, I’m so sorry you had to suffer in California for the last 30 years.  Ask your kids if they want to leave.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 24, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Amazing what $$ do to drive ingenuity and will to solve problems.


We agree.  But why haven’t we solved it after having spent $10,000,000,000,000?


----------



## EOTL (Aug 24, 2020)

Justafan said:


> We agree.  But why haven’t we solved it after having spent $10,000,000,000,000?


You raise a good point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Ahh, my poor little victim, I’m so sorry you had to suffer in California for the last 30 years.  Ask your kids if they want to leave.


Victim?
You people are the victims.
Yes, they do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You raise a good point.


The only point he raises is that he is just as stupid as you.


----------



## soccermom74 (Aug 25, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Have to love the rumors, but I think it's true.  The club and coaches are holding their cards close to their chest. Rumor was "inadvertently" started by a parent on the sideline sat morning.  We will see.  I would guess it's a San Diego county team but I'm grasping at straws.  It's going to be hot this weekend, hotter than this past weekend.  We were kinda lucky to have coolish temps (didn't get into the 110s and above).  I am sure they will take that into consideration for travel and determine if it's worth it.


It's true.  A certain letter club will be here this weekend to play an AZ letter club.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 25, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Please show the date, time, article that the medical experts said to go on a "cruise".


Ok.








						On March 9, Dr. Fauci publicly told healthy young people to go on cruises
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Disease, suggested in an interview on Sunday with CNN’s Jake Tapper that lives were lost because the government wasn’t shut down sooner. In the “third week of February,” Dr. Fauci allegedly recommended to Trump...




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## happy9 (Aug 25, 2020)

Justafan said:


> We agree.  But why haven’t we solved it after having spent $10,000,000,000,000?


I guess they don't love soccer enough.  EDP on the east coast  apparently does.  Maybe the people who run Surf Cup Sports need to be consulted to help  run CA. It's possible they will make better use of the money than politicians do.  Politicians rarely know how to balance a checkbook or draw on sound economic principles to achieve any type of fiscal success.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was only joking


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 25, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> So in a few more weeks it will be trending in the wrong direction again. AZ does not believe the virus is real, despite the fact the amount of deaths and sicknesses. Certainly teams from CA will go to AZ to get the virus and bring it back to their communities. AZ is backwards in every way, has the worst record environmental record in the US, an air conditioned nightmare.


Sweet.. now keep all your neighbors from moving here.  Oh and Texas requests the same.


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Victim?
> You people are the victims.
> Yes, they do.


Then why are you still here? I'm sure we could take up a collection on this board to pay your relocation costs.


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 25, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Good news that people didn't die, bad news is that if people get it they suffer big time. Does this enter your thinking process in any way? Do you know anyone who has had symptoms? People I know who have had it felt like they were going to die, and they weren't ventilated or anything. The best thing to do is just not get it.


yes i know someone....me. The people you know are the older younger heavy, have other issues because those all play into the severity.  I never said it doesn't suck even the regular flu sucks bad but everyone is different.  I wouldn't recommend getting it especially if you have other issues always protect yourself  but if you are young and healthy you will recover.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 25, 2020)

soccermom74 said:


> It's true.  A certain letter club will be here this weekend to play an AZ letter club.


Hopefully it works out.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 25, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> yes i know someone....me. The people you know are the older younger heavy, have other issues because those all play into the severity.  I never said it doesn't suck even the regular flu sucks bad but everyone is different.  I wouldn't recommend getting it especially if you have other issues always protect yourself  but if you are young and healthy you will recover.


The way it was explained to me by my friend who is a doctor, it is about health issues, but not as much as a viral load you are getting. In simple terms it makes a huge difference whether someone who is sick sneezes on you 1 time or 10 times.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Victim?
> You people are the victims.
> Yes, they do.


Your kids want to leave, yeah right.  LMAO.  Did you forget that all of us on here have kids?

Your like that DA parent who answered for their kid and said his kid would rather train for 4 months on her own than have a blast playing high school soccer because HS soccer was beneath her.   

Brother, when you ask a kid if they would like to go to Disneyland and they say “no,” they are lying!


----------



## Justafan (Aug 25, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I guess they don't love soccer enough.  EDP on the east coast  apparently does.  Maybe the people who run Surf Cup Sports need to be consulted to help  run CA. It's possible they will make better use of the money than politicians do.  Politicians rarely know how to balance a checkbook or draw on sound economic principles to achieve any type of fiscal success.


You know that’s 10 trillion spent by the federal government right, not California?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 25, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Your kids want to leave, yeah right.  LMAO.  Did you forget that all of us on here have kids?


We have to return to California since I have to get some medical tests run (would have to restart them in Salt Lake from scratch plus there's no one to take custody of the kids).  

Younger one is literally crying that he doesn't want to go back.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 25, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You know that’s 10 trillion spent by the federal government right, not California?


You do know most of that went to extra unemployment benefits, right?


----------



## happy9 (Aug 25, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You know that’s 10 trillion spent by the federal government right, not California?


Ha, yes.  I think it's actually closer to 7.4T but close enough.  To your point, that is a ton of  money.  And, if you look at it, not all of it has been spent yet - government bean counters (at all levels) at their finest.  My point is that government isn't the best steward of resources, especially our tax dollars, never has been, never will be.  Think about this - I lived in NJ for about five years.  I paid insane property taxes, and I mean insane.  My township 100% relied on volunteer EMS.  There was literally a siren that went off to alert the "on duty" volunteer firefighters and EMS personnel that their services were needed.  Ahh, our tax dollars at work - efficiently and expertly managed to increase everyone's quality of life.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 25, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> You do know most of that went to extra unemployment benefits, right?


In some ways, this is  government in direct competition with small business for labor.  I'm all for government being a bridge during a crisis, it's why government exists.  I know there are different situations across the board and my statement generalizes, but the impact on small business is staggering.  And just wait for the tax bill to hit on the unemployment benefits received for 2020.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 25, 2020)

We are planning on Fall soccer. Scrimmage last night. If you look closely you will other scrimmages going on in the background.

In person school classes start next week too.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 25, 2020)

Permitted distance training started last Saturday for my DD's team.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Permitted distance training started last Saturday for my DD's team.
> 
> View attachment 8795


Not sure whose who but love the step over and seeing the girls outside.  Excellent!!!


----------



## watfly (Aug 25, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> We are planning on Fall soccer. Scrimmage last night. If you look closely you will other scrimmages going on in the background.
> 
> In person school classes start next week too.
> 
> View attachment 8794


We still have the beaches...I'm just jealous that your kids are playing and going back to school.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 25, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Permitted distance training started last Saturday for my DD's team.
> 
> View attachment 8795


It's a start - Let's go!  We need CA.  Just don't come now, it's hot.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 25, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> You do know most of that went to extra unemployment benefits, right?


Relevance?  And technically not correct, the treasury has spent around 4 trillion in purchasing government securities.  After that, I'm not sure how the stimulus part of it broke down between unemployment v. $1200 checks.  So you may be right with respect to the stimulus part of it, but I think it's relatively close.  

I mentioned the feds because he appeared to be throwing shade on California.  And I'm not saying California does not warrant some shade.  The point is that after having spent 7.4 trillion+ and counting, where only slightly better off than many months ago.  If we had done things as some Harvard experts suggested, I believe we could have saved at least 4-5 trillion AND been in a much better place.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 25, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> We have to return to California since I have to get some medical tests run (would have to restart them in Salt Lake from scratch plus there's no one to take custody of the kids).
> 
> Younger one is literally crying that he doesn't want to go back.


So your kid wanted out of California before the pandemic?  Your kid doesn't want to come back because he knows he's going to have to hear you whine and complain 24/7.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 25, 2020)

Justafan said:


> So your kid wanted out of California before the pandemic?  Your kid doesn't want to come back because he knows he's going to have to hear you whine and complain 24/7.



Between fires, protests down the street (he spent one night cowering under a desk), getting doxxed and screamed at by a neighbor, a couple encounters with homeless people (one of whom threatened to shoot him), suicide attempt by a relative, practices being started then cancelled again, and online school, he hates Los Angeles (and rightly or wrongly equates the state with Los Angeles).  He says when he goes to college he's leaving here and never coming back (I chuckled...said the same thing when I was his age).  He loves Utah...we have a bigger house, swimming pool shared by 6 units, a forest for a backyard, golf course, soccer, everyone says "hello" to you on the street (he was seriously perplexed by that the first day), and everyone is (while still being cautious) just so much more relaxed about the pandemic.

The older doesn't want to hear me whine and complain 24/7 but is willing to trade that to hang out with his friends.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 25, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Relevance?  And technically not correct, the treasury has spent around 4 trillion in purchasing government securities.  After that, I'm not sure how the stimulus part of it broke down between unemployment v. $1200 checks.  So you may be right with respect to the stimulus part of it, but I think it's relatively close.
> 
> I mentioned the feds because he appeared to be throwing shade on California.  And I'm not saying California does not warrant some shade.  The point is that after having spent 7.4 trillion+ and counting, where only slightly better off than many months ago.  If we had done things as some Harvard experts suggested, I believe we could have saved at least 4-5 trillion AND been in a much better place.


Relevance because factor in the additional $600/wk added to unemployment as a part of the stimulus to the $1200 flat check and the number increases dramatically.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Between fires, protests down the street (he spent one night cowering under a desk), getting doxxed and screamed at by a neighbor, a couple encounters with homeless people (one of whom threatened to shoot him), suicide attempt by a relative, practices being started then cancelled again, and online school, he hates Los Angeles (and rightly or wrongly equates the state with Los Angeles).  He says when he goes to college he's leaving here and never coming back (I chuckled...said the same thing when I was his age).  He loves Utah...we have a bigger house, swimming pool shared by 6 units, a forest for a backyard, golf course, soccer, everyone says "hello" to you on the street (he was seriously perplexed by that the first day), and everyone is (while still being cautious) just so much more relaxed about the pandemic.
> 
> The older doesn't want to hear me whine and complain 24/7 but is willing to trade that to hang out with his friends.


Each kid is different.  Thanks for sharing Grace.  If I was an incoming Soph, Jr or Sr in this Corona times, I would have quit school and just surfed and worked.  My dd had her first class today and everything worked out.  My buddy is a teacher for at risk 8th graders.  Special, special needs and many violent.  My friend feels so safe at home now and mums the word.  7 more years and he's all done.  He had one kid three years ago leave a bullet on his desk.  Crazy kid who hated my friend.  He is 100% with teaching online school forever


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Each kid is different.  Thanks for sharing Grace.  If I was an incoming Soph, Jr or Sr in this Corona times, I would have quit school and just surfed and worked.  My dd had her first class today and everything worked out.  My buddy is a teacher for at risk 8th graders.  Special, special needs and many violent.  My friend feels so safe at home now and mums the word.  7 more years and he's all done.  He had one kid three years ago leave a bullet on his desk.  Crazy kid who hated my friend.  He is 100% with teaching online school forever


If he were into surfing and the ocean like you and the older, I'm sure he'd feel different.  If the eviction moratorium ever ends, we could move out of the city to the family beach condo in the VC for a couple months which would make everyone's life easier, though I'm not sure those 2 won't kill each other in bunk beds.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 25, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Between fires, protests down the street (he spent one night cowering under a desk), getting doxxed and screamed at by a neighbor, a couple encounters with homeless people (one of whom threatened to shoot him), suicide attempt by a relative, practices being started then cancelled again, and online school, he hates Los Angeles (and rightly or wrongly equates the state with Los Angeles).  He says when he goes to college he's leaving here and never coming back (I chuckled...said the same thing when I was his age).  He loves Utah...we have a bigger house, swimming pool shared by 6 units, a forest for a backyard, golf course, soccer, everyone says "hello" to you on the street (he was seriously perplexed by that the first day), and everyone is (while still being cautious) just so much more relaxed about the pandemic.
> 
> The older doesn't want to hear me whine and complain 24/7 but is willing to trade that to hang out with his friends.


I don't blame your son.  And you know I was just yanking your chain on the 24/7 thing right?  Best of luck.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 25, 2020)

44% of Californians reported feeling symptoms typical of generalized anxiety disorder or a major depressive disorder.  This compares to 11% the year earlier.  Looks like my kid is in plenty of company.









						44% of Californians report clinical levels of anxiety, depression during COVID-19 pandemic
					

It’s official, California: COVID-19 has left us sick with worry and increasingly depressed. And our youngest adults — those ages 18 to 29 — are feeling it the worst. Weekly surveys conducted b…




					ktla.com


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 25, 2020)

Someone might be able to make better sense of this than I can. Ultimately, it sounds like guidance (officially released tomorrow) will limit teams to 14 players in a group while practicing. So if your roster is bigger than 14, you practice separately? Not sure if my take on that is correct.

I desperately want to be positive but how on earth do we go from so many guidelines, contradictions and restrictions to actually playing games (without masks and rule changes) by October?

Hopefully the info Gav actually releases tomorrow is clearer and more positive for youth soccer.

Any additional insight would be appreciated, as always.









						California Coronavirus Update: Governor Gavin Newsom Issues New Reopening Guidance; Kids At Schools, Day Care, Youth Sports and Colleges Told To Operate In Small Groups Of “Cohorts”
					

In a press release from the Department of Public Health, California Governor Gavin Newsom began rolling out new guidance for in-person child supervision and limited instruction, targeted support se…




					www.google.com


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 25, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Someone might be able to make better sense of this than I can. Ultimately, it sounds like guidance (officially released tomorrow) will limit teams to 14 players in a group while practicing. So if your roster is bigger than 14, you practice separately? Not sure if my take on that is correct.
> 
> I desperately want to be positive but how on earth do we go from so many guidelines, contradictions and restrictions to actually playing games (without masks and rule changes) by October?
> 
> ...


I can only speak for my area, (NorCal,) but we have been distance practicing since... July? I think? Anyway, the teams in my DD's age group have 16 & 18. And yup-the team splits in half OR we have a guest coach (from another age group, etc,) take half on one side of the field and the other half on the other side. 

I hope we are all horribly wrong but nobody in our club thinks we'll be playing by October. Fingers crossed for good news all around, tomorrow!


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry I don't know how to edit my post-but I will say that there have been rumblings within our sidelines, (virtual one now!) that we may end up doing more Futsal style stuff.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 25, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Sorry I don't know how to edit my post-but I will say that there have been rumblings within our sidelines, (virtual one now!) that we may end up doing more Futsal style stuff.


That wouldn’t be a bad thing for the development of players! I’m sure we will all adjust in the coming weeks if it looks like a fall season can’t happen.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 25, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Someone might be able to make better sense of this than I can. Ultimately, it sounds like guidance (officially released tomorrow) will limit teams to 14 players in a group while practicing. So if your roster is bigger than 14, you practice separately? Not sure if my take on that is correct.
> 
> I desperately want to be positive but how on earth do we go from so many guidelines, contradictions and restrictions to actually playing games (without masks and rule changes) by October?
> 
> ...


It sounds like the cohorting requirement applies to also schools and day cares.  Infant day care already operates under limited numbers, but if true it will be a blow to the plans to opening day care for the children of  essential workers while in grade school (it becomes more expensive).  It will mean all except private elementary schools won't be able to swing it (and some of them may need to shift to a 1/2 on 1/2 off approach).  Public elementary?  Forget about it....just when some counties were near the point of reopening.  No way either public or private middle or high schools can reopen with cohorting (the teachers are required to be in the same bubble and that's not how mixed specialist classes work)....seems like they'll be remote for a very long time.  And as Paul points out I don't know how you get to a full soccer team that way by October.  

IF the rumors are true....I swear every time you think you've finally turned a corner and things are getting better in California and there's a little ray of hope you just get kicked in the teeth.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 26, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> That wouldn’t be a bad thing for the development of players! I’m sure we will all adjust in the coming weeks if it looks like a fall season can’t happen.


I still want to believe that we will have soccer in the fall.   Futsal is a great alternative but it must happen soon.   My dd mentioned yesterday that she is not having fun with distance practices (6 feet apart).  She wants to tryout other sports. I have a feeling many kids will begin to walk away from sports if we can’t allow them to play anytime soon.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 26, 2020)

Paul George can kind of relate but he has it way better then Grace's boys..  I wonder how he would do locked up in a house as a teenager all day and night?  Boys need to be outside building, playing, running, throwing rocks, being little trouble makers and really just being boys.  Boys will be boys.  

 After helping the LA Clippers beat the Mavericks 154-111 in franchise-record-setting fashion to take a 3-2 series lead, the six-time All-Star revealed that he was *"in a dark place" during his walk-off interview with TNT.*

"It was just a little bit of everything," George later explained when asked what he meant. *"I underestimated mental health, honestly. I had anxiety. A little bit of depression. Just being locked in here. I just wasn't there. I checked out.*

"Games 2, 3, 4, I wasn't there. I felt like I wasn't there. *Shout-out to the people that were in my corner, that gave me words. They helped big time, help get me right, [get] me back in great spirits. I can't thank them enough."*


----------



## Gkdad1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> It sounds like the cohorting requirement applies to also schools and day cares.  Infant day care already operates under limited numbers, but if true it will be a blow to the plans to opening day care for the children of  essential workers while in grade school (it becomes more expensive).  It will mean all except private elementary schools won't be able to swing it (and some of them may need to shift to a 1/2 on 1/2 off approach).  Public elementary?  Forget about it....just when some counties were near the point of reopening.  No way either public or private middle or high schools can reopen with cohorting (the teachers are required to be in the same bubble and that's not how mixed specialist classes work)....seems like they'll be remote for a very long time.  And as Paul points out I don't know how you get to a full soccer team that way by October.
> 
> IF the rumors are true....I swear every time you think you've finally turned a corner and things are getting better in California and there's a little ray of hope you just get kicked in the teeth.


Hopefully Governor gives clarification today during press conference but it appears the new cohort guideline are for counties still on the monitoring list. Under the faq section that is what it mentions



			https://files.covid19.ca.gov/pdf/guidance-schools-cohort-FAQ.pdf


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 26, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I still want to believe that we will have soccer in the fall.   Futsal is a great alternative but it must happen soon.


How can futsal (indoors) with 10 people on the court be safer than 22 people outside on a football sized field playing soccer?

Not sure how we can open up schools but many of the young students are suffering.   Multiple teachers have told me that the struggle to use remote learning devices by young kids is pretty dramatic, with little help from their parents or siblings.   They aren't getting any lesson plans or instruction because they can't operate their devices, contact teachers with questions, break into smaller groups, ask their friends for help, or even follow along the lesson plan at times.  Very sad.   

We have 17 on the team now after losing two girls to not wanting to play this year.  Neither covid related.   15 can practice right now as two girls have family member with major medical condition so they are playing it safe.   Leaves 15.   Knowing our team at least 2 girls miss every practice so we would make the 14 person level.

Have to say our team is doing the distance practice pretty well, even the before and after practice with mask wearing.   Football teams, not so much. Shared a field with football training for local High School.   About 20 boys,  5 younger siblings and  5 adults.   No masks, all about 2-3 feet apart for almost 2 hours.  This included sitting side by side in large group, standing in lines almost touching to run through a drill,  standing around listening to instruction.   They aren't even trying to abide by any rules.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 26, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Not sure how we can open up schools but many of the young students are suffering.   Multiple teachers have told me that the struggle to use remote learning devices by young kids is pretty dramatic, with little help from their parents or siblings.   They aren't getting any lesson plans or instruction because they can't operate their devices, contact teachers with questions, break into smaller groups, ask their friends for help, or even follow along the lesson plan at times.  Very sad.











						A mother captured an emotional photo of her son crying in virtual class to show difficulties of distance learning during pandemic
					

When her son returned to virtual learning last week, Jana Coombs saw him struggling.




					www.cnn.com
				



.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 26, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> How can futsal (indoors) with 10 people on the court be safer than 22 people outside on a football sized field playing soccer?
> 
> Not sure how we can open up schools but many of the young students are suffering.   Multiple teachers have told me that the struggle to use remote learning devices by young kids is pretty dramatic, with little help from their parents or siblings.   They aren't getting any lesson plans or instruction because they can't operate their devices, contact teachers with questions, break into smaller groups, ask their friends for help, or even follow along the lesson plan at times.  Very sad.
> 
> ...


Football and rules never go together. I know of at least 2 local HS football teams who have been practicing normally since beginning of the year.


----------



## watfly (Aug 26, 2020)

Is anyone other than me tired of hearing the term "cohort"?  The only term more maddening to me is the "new normal"? F the new normal, lets get back to normal.

It's pretty clever though, instead of outright prohibiting kids from going back to school, just make the requirements so onerous that its nearly impossible.  You come off looking like the good guy, allowing school but protecting school children.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 26, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Football and rules never go together. I know of at least 2 local HS football teams who have been practicing normally since beginning of the year.


If you're not cheating you're not trying


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> Is anyone other than me tired of hearing the term "cohort"?  The only term more maddening to me is the "new normal"? F the new normal, lets get back to normal.
> 
> It's pretty clever though, instead of outright prohibiting kids from going back to school, just make the requirements so onerous that its nearly impossible.  You come off looking like the good guy, allowing school but protecting school children.


Yep. This is it spot on.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> It sounds like the cohorting requirement applies to also schools and day cares.  Infant day care already operates under limited numbers, but if true it will be a blow to the plans to opening day care for the children of  essential workers while in grade school (it becomes more expensive).  It will mean all except private elementary schools won't be able to swing it (and some of them may need to shift to a 1/2 on 1/2 off approach).  Public elementary?  Forget about it....just when some counties were near the point of reopening.  No way either public or private middle or high schools can reopen with cohorting (the teachers are required to be in the same bubble and that's not how mixed specialist classes work)....seems like they'll be remote for a very long time.  And as Paul points out I don't know how you get to a full soccer team that way by October.
> 
> IF the rumors are true....I swear every time you think you've finally turned a corner and things are getting better in California and there's a little ray of hope you just get kicked in the teeth.


Correct, off the watch list and a large group of 100+ adults partying, drinking on a rooftop at a restaurant/hotel in San Juan Capistrano, no one wearing masks or social distancing this last weekend.


----------



## watfly (Aug 26, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Yep. This is it spot on.


The sad part is people are falling for this BS...hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> A mother captured an emotional photo of her son crying in virtual class to show difficulties of distance learning during pandemic
> 
> 
> When her son returned to virtual learning last week, Jana Coombs saw him struggling.
> ...


She said he was in  kindergarten but was returning to virtual learning, so repeating kindergarten or is he now in first grade?  Definitely difficult for kindergarten. California Ed code does not require children to be in school until the age of six. Kindergarten is not mandatory, maybe another option might be better for this little one.


----------



## watfly (Aug 26, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Kindergarten is not mandatory, maybe another option might be better for this little one.


Yep, like being back in school in person.  You're finally catching on.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 26, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Someone might be able to make better sense of this than I can. Ultimately, it sounds like guidance (officially released tomorrow) will limit teams to 14 players in a group while practicing. So if your roster is bigger than 14, you practice separately? Not sure if my take on that is correct.
> 
> I desperately want to be positive but how on earth do we go from so many guidelines, contradictions and restrictions to actually playing games (without masks and rule changes) by October?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure the cohort rules announced yesterday actually apply for outdoor youth sports per se.  The press release and accompanying documents are all about the in-person education and child care settings.  In fact, the detailed guidance that is linked to the press release makes clear that it does not supersede any other guidance, including that applying to youth sports, and that it applies to indoor environments:

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/small-groups-child-youth.aspx

*"*This guidance applies to groups of children and youth in controlled, supervised, and indoor environments operated by local educational agencies, non profits, or other authorized providers, including, but not limited to, public and private schools; licensed and license-exempt child care settings; organized and supervised care environments, i.e., "distance learning hubs"; recreation programs; before and after school programs; youth groups; and day camps. *Guidance and directives related to schools, child care, day camps, youth sports, and institutions of higher education are not superseded by this document and still apply to those specified settings."*

Youth sports has its own rules/recommendations on groups, size, etc, but they aren't the same as these rules.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> Is anyone other than me tired of hearing the term "cohort"?  The only term more maddening to me is the "new normal"? F the new normal, lets get back to normal.
> 
> It's pretty clever though, instead of outright prohibiting kids from going back to school, just make the requirements so onerous that its nearly impossible.  You come off looking like the good guy, allowing school but protecting school children.


Germany is doing just fine reopening schools with cohorts.  I think theirs are larger, but still stable groups.

Of course, Germany has considerably better qualified teachers than we do.   Asking the English teach to handle basic science is less of a train wreck.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> Is anyone other than me tired of hearing the term "cohort"?  The only term more maddening to me is the "new normal"? F the new normal, lets get back to normal.
> 
> It's pretty clever though, instead of outright prohibiting kids from going back to school, just make the requirements so onerous that its nearly impossible.  You come off looking like the good guy, allowing school but protecting school children.


"No Fall Sports"


----------



## watfly (Aug 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Germany is doing just fine reopening schools with cohorts.  I think theirs are larger, but still stable groups.
> 
> Of course, Germany has considerably better qualified teachers than we do.   Asking the English teach to handle basic science is less of a train wreck.


I'm not necessarily opposed to the concept, just tired of hearing the term.  I'm in favor of anything reasonable and manageable that gets kids back in school.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 26, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> If you're not cheating you're not trying


Let's just say I've noticed a lot of "trying" at our local park. Organized sports are the only ones even paying any attention to the rules as far as I can see. It appears that if you don't wear a team uniform, anything goes. I'm not just talking about soccer, either.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> I'm not necessarily opposed to the concept, just tired of hearing the term.  I'm in favor of anything reasonable and manageable that gets kids back in school.


It's ok.  We're all in this together.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Germany is doing just fine reopening schools with cohorts. I think theirs are larger, but still stable groups.


I don't think your idea of cohort is the same as what Germany is doing. Their cohorts number in the 100s.

"Classes have been reorganized, creating so-called "cohorts" groups of several hundred students. The "cohorts" are advised to stay apart, but social distancing rules are being done away with within each group. Classes are being scheduled on a staggered basis. Each cohort has its own area in the school grounds, cloakrooms, restrooms and canteens.

The hope is that if there is an infection, only the respective "cohort" will have to be quarantined, rather than the entire school. In the event of new infections, it is not the schools that decide the next course of action, but the local health authorities. For example, whether to quarantine an entire school or just the respective "cohort."

"Strict statewide hygiene rules have been put in place: Students are told to keep their hands off the banisters when taking the stairs — and to wash them frequently. Disinfectant is to be used sparingly and only when deemed necessary — and mixed into cleaning water rather than sprayed pure. *Masks are not obligatory* and teachers can avail of free testing for the coronavirus."


----------



## happy9 (Aug 26, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I don't think your idea of cohort is the same as what Germany is doing. Their cohorts number in the 100s.
> 
> "Classes have been reorganized, creating so-called "cohorts" groups of several hundred students. The "cohorts" are advised to stay apart, but social distancing rules are being done away with within each group. Classes are being scheduled on a staggered basis. Each cohort has its own area in the school grounds, cloakrooms, restrooms and canteens.
> 
> ...


Similar model will soon be implemented in many school districts in NJ, PA, NY, VA, etc.  An example will be NJ - 5 day cycle where "cohorts" will go be in class for 2 days, virtual for 3, with one day dedicated to disinfecting the school.  For as much shade that I will cast on NJ for many, many things, their efforts to get kids back in school in prudent manner is admirable.  School districts tend to better funded and decently run (for the most part).

It's not perfect, but it's a start and an effort.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> Hopefully Governor gives clarification today during press conference but it appears the new cohort guideline are for counties still on the monitoring list. Under the faq section that is what it mentions
> 
> 
> 
> https://files.covid19.ca.gov/pdf/guidance-schools-cohort-FAQ.pdf


I'm a very stable cohort.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 26, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I don't think your idea of cohort is the same as what Germany is doing. Their cohorts number in the 100s.
> 
> "Classes have been reorganized, creating so-called "cohorts" groups of several hundred students. The "cohorts" are advised to stay apart, but social distancing rules are being done away with within each group. Classes are being scheduled on a staggered basis. Each cohort has its own area in the school grounds, cloakrooms, restrooms and canteens.
> 
> ...


May vary by region.  NYT article put size at a couple dozen for a school in Berlin.  Masks required in common areas but not classrooms.

DE also has far lower daily cases, about 1/10 the level in CA.  As a result, they can contact trace the kids in a way that we do not.

Where was your article from?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> May vary by region.  NYT article put size at a couple dozen for a school in Berlin.  Masks required in common areas but not classrooms.
> 
> DE also has far lower daily cases, about 1/10 the level in CA.  As a result, they can contact trace the kids in a way that we do not.
> 
> Where was your article from?


From these guys.

Deutsche Welle or DW is a German public international broadcaster funded by the German federal tax budget. The service is available in 30 languages. DW's satellite television service consists of channels in English, German, Spanish, and Arabic.






						School is back in Germany — but coronavirus is not gone  – DW – 08/03/2020
					

The school holidays are coming to an end in parts of Germany. The authorities want a return to "normal" school life. But that's easier said than done.




					www.dw.com


----------



## dad4 (Aug 26, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> From these guys.
> 
> Deutsche Welle or DW is a German public international broadcaster funded by the German federal tax budget. The service is available in 30 languages. DW's satellite television service consists of channels in English, German, Spanish, and Arabic.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Picture of a german classroom from cbs.  Appears to have masks.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2020)

By the way, here is an article touching on some countries going back to school in Europe. If they can do it.............









						Coronavirus: How are other countries getting children back to class?
					

Children are starting a new school year across Europe. What measures are being put in place?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2020)

Phased reopening in German schools as classes judged unlikely Covid-19 hotspots
					

If a pupil tests positive, only their age cohort will be quarantined – not the entire school




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## jpeter (Aug 26, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> "No Fall Sports"


All of the above but the cohorts term I don't care for_, reminds me of law enforcement or something?_

One thing for sure "change is constant"  new guidance coming out Friday for school or education according to governor's noon update.

Timely testing and reducing costs with a new partnership with a private firm to build capacity was announced, let's hope this works out better than the 7-11 timeframe and $150+ cost per.

What about "game changers" 150k more tests daily with quoted as possible with this new partnership. Building a new lab space with our tax dollars on this contract.


----------



## watfly (Aug 26, 2020)

It's about to hit the fan.  I'm hearing a steady stream of child meltdown stories from frustrations with online learning.  It's just not sustainable for the masses.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> It's about to hit the fan.  I'm hearing a steady stream of child meltdown stories from frustrations with online learning.  It's just not sustainable for the masses.


Some tragic stories for sure.....


----------



## dad4 (Aug 26, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 8816


Yeah.  Consistent with the NYT claim of optional inside classroom.  

But DE as a whole has around 1,000 cases per day.  They can have massless elementary school in part because their police actually enforced the mask and distancing laws back in April through July.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> It's about to hit the fan.  I'm hearing a steady stream of child meltdown stories from frustrations with online learning.  It's just not sustainable for the masses.


This is only the first meltdown.  If that 20% barrier isn't very sticky or fades quickly, remember y'all we may be doing this til fall of 2021.  When that realization comes down, then things really begin to break down.  Most people are still holding out hope....we can do this for a month....the vaccine is coming right.....I tell you the silence on that call with our schools when the doctors said no pediatriac vaccine til summer 2021 was defeaning.

Then the next meltdown comes in the first quarter when grades begin to be delivered.  Unlike the spring, there's very little grade protection now.  That's when the system begins to truly collapse (the disappearance of special needs and at risk kids wholesale from the camera as parents say f it).  That's assuming it comes to that and leaders don't break before then.


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 26, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> If you're not cheating you're not trying


I think that is a Ladanian Tomlinson quote.....I like it!!......I think he was referring to Patriots when he said that....


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I tell you the silence on that call with our schools when the doctors said no pediatriac vaccine til summer 2021 was defeaning.


We just don't know when a vaccine will come out. It certainly isn't right around the corner. 

I don't think people realize how far out it is.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Yeah.  Consistent with the NYT claim of optional inside classroom.
> 
> But DE as a whole has around 1,000 cases per day.  They can have massless elementary school in part because their police actually enforced the mask and distancing laws back in April through July.


DE Germany?  You are misinformed.  Germany's mask compliance is about 15% less than ours from surveys.  Their mask ordinances are more limited (varies state by state but generally in shops, on public transit and in certain places of business, not beaches or whenever you leave your house).  Their exemptions for young children are broader than ours.  Police only started enforcing the mask ordinance in some Lander a few days ago and it's been a source of great controversy.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 26, 2020)

If it made it on  soccerwire.com, it must be true and scientifically validated.  Play ball CA, play ball.









						STUDY: Youth soccer clubs ready for next step in return-to-play
					

Surf Cup Sports analyzed the safety of youth soccer.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 26, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> We just don't know when a vaccine will come out. It certainly isn't right around the corner.
> 
> I don't think people realize how far out it is.


China and Russia have one.   Should it be trusted, that is a different question to ask.

US trials 3rd stage.









						Inside the "very cautious" U.S. human trial of a COVID-19 vaccine
					

A doctor on Pfizer's vaccine safety board says the experimental drug causes only minor reactions, but people are "probably going to need two doses."




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## dad4 (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> DE Germany?  You are misinformed.  Germany's mask compliance is about 15% less than ours from surveys.  Their mask ordinances are more limited (varies state by state but generally in shops, on public transit and in certain places of business, not beaches or whenever you leave your house).  Their exemptions for young children are broader than ours.  Police only started enforcing the mask ordinance in some Lander a few days ago and it's been a source of great controversy.


DeutscheWelle disagrees.  Article from April saying mask rules were in effect in all 16 states.  









						What are Germany's new face mask regulations? – DW – 04/27/2020
					

Where are people required to wear a mask in Germany and what are the penalties for not doing so? The answers depend by state. DW breaks down what you need to know about the new regulations.




					www.dw.com
				




We had nothing of the sort going on then.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Should it be trusted, that is a different question to ask.


Different? Or most important question to ask?


----------



## EOTL (Aug 26, 2020)

happy9 said:


> If it made it on  soccerwire.com, it must be true and scientifically validated.  Play ball CA, play ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RJ Reynolds study shows no link between cigarettes and cancer.


----------



## GeekKid (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> RJ Reynolds study shows no link between cigarettes and cancer.


Similar study done for Texas High School Strength and Conditioning (SAC) for the months of June and July as well as prep for upcoming school sports season....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298394793991643136


----------



## EOTL (Aug 26, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> Similar study done for Texas High School Strength and Conditioning (SAC) for the months of June and July as well as prep for upcoming school sports season....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298394793991643136


Similar study done by Phillip Morris and Brown & Williamson reached the same result.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> DeutscheWelle disagrees.  Article from April saying mask rules were in effect in all 16 states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the article.  It confirms what I told you.  Plus:









						Germany gets tough on passengers without masks – DW – 08/25/2020
					

In one German state, passengers without masks on trains and buses were handed hefty spot fines in a major police operation. But can one-day clampdowns like this normalize masks — and prevent a second coronavirus wave?




					www.dw.com
				













						Thousands gather in Berlin to protest against Covid-19 restrictions | CNN
					

A large crowd of far-right groups gathered for a "sit-in" at Berlin's iconic Brandenburg Gate on Saturday to protest against the German government's coronavirus restrictions.




					www.cnn.com
				













						German trains to crack down on facemask violations – DW – 08/03/2020
					

In Germany it's the law to wear a mask on public transport. Deutsche Bahn, the government-owned train operator, has said it will work more closely with the police, while lawmakers have called for fines to be introduced.




					www.dw.com
				













						Most Brits, French, Germans would skip holiday if tests, masks involved: survey
					

As new coronavirus travel restrictions kick in across Europe, a survey showed at least half of German, British and French travellers would rather cancel a holiday than quarantine afterwards, take a test upon arrival, or wear a mask outdoors.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## happy9 (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Similar study done by Phillip Morris and Brown & Williamson reached the same result.


There you go, smoke away. Obviously someone went to great lengths to ensure there was scientific credibility in this report.


----------



## Socal United (Aug 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> It's about to hit the fan.  I'm hearing a steady stream of child meltdown stories from frustrations with online learning.  It's just not sustainable for the masses.


I have never had more tears, frustration, etc my first two days last week than I have my previous 20 years of teaching.  Kids borrowing a computer, having to have an aunt drive them to a place with wifi and trying to get on zoom calls to learn American Politics.  I had 31 kids in a class and could maybe converse with half of them.  Many of the kids I have are not high up the socioeconomic ladder so they don't have computers, wifi, or a firm grasp of all of the things to be able to do virtual learning.  They are beyond fearful that they are not going to be able to graduate as this is a grad requirement.  I have spent much of the time in the last 5 days on the phone with as many as I can but I cannot sustain it and neither can they.  

Copa9, just for you as you are the Covid is the worst thing we need to stay and wait person on here.  I nearly lost my son 10 days ago as he just snapped given everything that has happened.  Gun, ready, etc it was likely short away but as we fanned out in the city looking for him a friend of mine found him and likely saved his life.  He was a gifted player but dropped out of college mid spring semester and refused to go back and had been spiraling since.  Taking their lives away is more dangerous than you think.  I guess every time you show the one young person that died due to Covid, I will do the same.


----------



## GeekKid (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Similar study done by Phillip Morris and Brown & Williamson reached the same result.


The problem is the numbers and math still stand.  My DD went through the Strength and Conditioning as well as EPT training, 4 day a week team training, weekend scrimmages, keeper camps attended by more than 60 individuals and two tournaments with no major outbreaks attributed to these activities in North Texas.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Read the article.  It confirms what I told you.  Plus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tour De France is on the horizon.  Talk about a gathering of the masses from across a continent and the world.  They are putting measures in place, the details are in the article.  But if you follow cycling races, this one in particular, it's mind boggling to think they will be able to control all aspects of the race and adhere to social distancing rules.  There is no doubt that France needs this for their economy.  Can be argued it's the single most important event of the year for many, many towns that are lucky enough to be on the route.









						Teams with two COVID-19 cases will be removed from Tour de France
					

ASO rolls out strict protocols to safeguard health and ensure race can go on.




					www.velonews.com


----------



## EOTL (Aug 26, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> The problem is the numbers and math still stand.  My DD went through the Strength and Conditioning as well as EPT training, 4 day a week team training, weekend scrimmages, keeper camps attended by more than 60 individuals and two tournaments with no major outbreaks attributed to these activities in North Texas.


Oh lord. The U.S. really is an idiocracy.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Similar study done by Phillip Morris and Brown & Williamson reached the same result.


More significant to me was the Big Tobacco CEOs all lined up in sworn testimony before a Congressional committee that cigarettes were not addictive.


----------



## GeekKid (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Oh lord. The U.S. really is an idiocracy.


Call it as you see it I guess.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Read the article.  It confirms what I told you.  Plus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No masks or social distancing in Germany. You see, the less we mitigate, the more we mitigate. It’s common sense.

Who ever would have guessed it would be the U.S. that would become Orwell’s worst nightmare?


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 26, 2020)

California Supreme Court Orders Gov. Newsom to Justify School Closure Orders.









						California Supreme Court Orders Gov. Newsom to Justify School Closure Orders - California Globe
					

The California Supreme Court has given Governor Gavin Newsom until Friday to respond to lawsuits seeking to enjoin his orders that bar schools opening for




					californiaglobe.com


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2020)

happy9 said:


> There you go, smoke away. Obviously someone went to great lengths to ensure there was scientific credibility in this report.


The lack of credibility of those reports was obvious to anyone who followed the money.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 26, 2020)

espola said:


> The lack of credibility of those reports was obvious to anyone who followed the money.


Of course they were, I'm being facetious with my commentary.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 26, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> California Supreme Court Orders Gov. Newsom to Justify School Closure Orders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is one of a handful of lawsuits going on.  I guess I owe some people a drink.  I didn't think the California Supreme Court would take this one up....I thought the Catholic schools lawsuit was more promising because of the religions angle.  The parents from Oaks Christian and the VC also have one going.  Then there's also one on behalf of kids with disabilities.  If I were a conspiracy theorist I'd say they took this one up because it's the easiest.....


----------



## GeekKid (Aug 26, 2020)

espola said:


> More significant to me was the Big Tobacco CEOs all lined up in sworn testimony before a Congressional committee that cigarettes were not addictive.


You can keep regurgitating your analogy as much as you want but the numbers and situation here in Texas remains.  I loved to stay and chat but I have to drive my DD to her team training.  They're getting ready for a tune-up scrimmage this weekend in prepeartion for the beginning of the Texas ECNL season the weekend after.  Have fun and be safe!!!


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This is one of a handful of lawsuits going on.  I guess I owe some people a drink.  I didn't think the California Supreme Court would take this one up....I thought the Catholic schools lawsuit was more promising because of the religions angle.  The parents from Oaks Christian and the VC also have one going.  Then there's also one on behalf of kids with disabilities.  If I were a conspiracy theorist I'd say they took this one up because it's the easiest.....


They headlined this in the article

“By closing the schools of California to in-person learning he [Newsom] is creating havoc for parents and children,” Tyler contended. “The California Constitution requires that all children receive an equal education. Our position is that he is creating an unequal burden on economically disadvantaged families.”

He said that poorer families don’t have the money to pay for learning pods that are popping up all over California.  And that one of his clients is a single mother who works full time and can’t stay at home with her child for online learning. “For many single parents they have to choose between educating their child and putting food on their child.”


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 26, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> You can keep regurgitating your analogy as much as you want but the numbers and situation here in Texas remains.  I loved to stay and chat but I have to drive my DD to her team training.  They're getting ready for a tune-up scrimmage this weekend in prepeartion for the beginning of the Texas ECNL season the weekend after.  Have fun and be safe!!!


Hey Kid, please show mercy and kindness when your goats take on the ECNL Socal teams in da future.  What I mean, after 8-0, just pass the rock around and let the other team try and score.  

Thanks-EJ from Cali


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 26, 2020)

I'd have no problem with my kid going back to school, but also don't mind her being at home and learning.   As an athlete remote learning is actually giving her more time to train 5-6 days per week than if she was going to school.  

Teachers I've spoken with are also noticing that it is actually taking them more time to do this than in class learning, which I don't think they expected.  10-12 hour days seem common.

Here is an article on Australian teachers.








						'Exhausted beyond measure': what teachers are saying about COVID-19 and the disruption to education
					

In response to school closures in April, researchers put together a survey asking teachers how COVID-19 affected them and their students.




					theconversation.com


----------



## EOTL (Aug 26, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> They headlined this in the article
> 
> “By closing the schools of California to in-person learning he [Newsom] is creating havoc for parents and children,” Tyler contended. “The California Constitution requires that all children receive an equal education. Our position is that he is creating an unequal burden on economically disadvantaged families.”
> 
> He said that poorer families don’t have the money to pay for learning pods that are popping up all over California.  And that one of his clients is a single mother who works full time and can’t stay at home with her child for online learning. “For many single parents they have to choose between educating their child and putting food on their child.”


How selfless of the rich private school parents stepping up for the poor kids who can’t afford god school. Don’t they realize god is only going to protect those who pray hard enough?

That Hobson’s choice you describe is really terrible. In fact, it’s almost as bad as a parent facing the choice of holding their kid completely out of school and getting no education to avoid the family contacting covid and, well, being dead.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> ...it’s almost as bad as a parent facing the choice of holding their kid completely out of school and getting no education to avoid the family contacting covid and, well, being dead.


Especially when there is a 99.8% chance that you’ll be perfectly fine.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 26, 2020)

Apparently, for reasons not to be discussed here, there's not going to be any pro soccer tonight  (or baseball or basketball, but basketball might be out for longer).


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 26, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> California Supreme Court Orders Gov. Newsom to Justify School Closure Orders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he better not use science because the science isn't on his side here.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Apparently, for reasons not to be discussed here, there's not going to be any pro soccer tonight  (or baseball or basketball, but basketball might be out for longer).


Incredible right.  And for reasons not to be discussed here, when they decide to play, after they have solved all of our problems, I won't watch them.  I know it's not a dent or significant in any way, but it makes me feel good, just like not playing makes them feel good.  

But back to youth soccer and school in CA - hopefully you guys make some headway and are able to move forward in prudent manner.  Seems like the masses are ready for it.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 26, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> You can keep regurgitating your analogy as much as you want but the numbers and situation here in Texas remains.  I loved to stay and chat but I have to drive my DD to her team training.  They're getting ready for a tune-up scrimmage this weekend in prepeartion for the beginning of the Texas ECNL season the weekend after.  Have fun and be safe!!!


Did you do a virtual "mic drop" after that? 
Good luck, have fun and stay safe as well!!!


----------



## Kopi (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Apparently, for reasons not to be discussed here, there's not going to be any pro soccer tonight  (or baseball or basketball, but basketball might be out for longer).


There's always Hockey


----------



## EOTL (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Apparently, for reasons not to be discussed here, there's not going to be any pro soccer tonight  (or baseball or basketball, but basketball might be out for longer).


It’s almost like they think playing a game isn’t as important as people dying.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This is one of a handful of lawsuits going on.  I guess I owe some people a drink.  I didn't think the California Supreme Court would take this one up....I thought the Catholic schools lawsuit was more promising because of the religions angle.  The parents from Oaks Christian and the VC also have one going.  Then there's also one on behalf of kids with disabilities.  If I were a conspiracy theorist I'd say they took this one up because it's the easiest.....





socalkdg said:


> They headlined this in the article
> 
> “By closing the schools of California to in-person learning he [Newsom] is creating havoc for parents and children,” Tyler contended. “The California Constitution requires that all children receive an equal education. Our position is that he is creating an unequal burden on economically disadvantaged families.”
> 
> He said that poorer families don’t have the money to pay for learning pods that are popping up all over California.  And that one of his clients is a single mother who works full time and can’t stay at home with her child for online learning. “For many single parents they have to choose between educating their child and putting food on their child.”


So nice to see the Oaks Christians and Mater Deis of the world looking out for the "unequal burden on economically disadvantaged families."  

Why don't we just pass around the basket and collect enough $$$ to buy our own rapid point of care tests?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 26, 2020)

Socal United said:


> I have never had more tears, frustration, etc my first two days last week than I have my previous 20 years of teaching.  Kids borrowing a computer, having to have an aunt drive them to a place with wifi and trying to get on zoom calls to learn American Politics.  I had 31 kids in a class and could maybe converse with half of them.  Many of the kids I have are not high up the socioeconomic ladder so they don't have computers, wifi, or a firm grasp of all of the things to be able to do virtual learning.  They are beyond fearful that they are not going to be able to graduate as this is a grad requirement.  I have spent much of the time in the last 5 days on the phone with as many as I can but I cannot sustain it and neither can they.
> 
> Copa9, just for you as you are the Covid is the worst thing we need to stay and wait person on here.  I nearly lost my son 10 days ago as he just snapped given everything that has happened.  Gun, ready, etc it was likely short away but as we fanned out in the city looking for him a friend of mine found him and likely saved his life.  He was a gifted player but dropped out of college mid spring semester and refused to go back and had been spiraling since.  Taking their lives away is more dangerous than you think.  I guess every time you show the one young person that died due to Covid, I will do the same.


It didn't have to be that way for the persons in either of your two paragraphs above.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s almost like they think playing a game isn’t as important as people dying.


Maybe they should cancel the season and gather elsewhere to help out.  People are dying in a lot of places. A few places come to mind.


----------



## Speed (Aug 26, 2020)

Socal United said:


> I have never had more tears, frustration, etc my first two days last week than I have my previous 20 years of teaching.  Kids borrowing a computer, having to have an aunt drive them to a place with wifi and trying to get on zoom calls to learn American Politics.  I had 31 kids in a class and could maybe converse with half of them.  Many of the kids I have are not high up the socioeconomic ladder so they don't have computers, wifi, or a firm grasp of all of the things to be able to do virtual learning.  They are beyond fearful that they are not going to be able to graduate as this is a grad requirement.  I have spent much of the time in the last 5 days on the phone with as many as I can but I cannot sustain it and neither can they.
> 
> Copa9, just for you as you are the Covid is the worst thing we need to stay and wait person on here.  I nearly lost my son 10 days ago as he just snapped given everything that has happened.  Gun, ready, etc it was likely short away but as we fanned out in the city looking for him a friend of mine found him and likely saved his life.  He was a gifted player but dropped out of college mid spring semester and refused to go back and had been spiraling since.  Taking their lives away is more dangerous than you think.  I guess every time you show the one young person that died due to Covid, I will do the same.


Thank you for being on the front lines as a teacher. My heart breaks for these kids and I am amazed as I listen to these teachers teach when my freshman is learning how kind and compassionate they are.  I know they are dealing with so much and are in unchartered territory.

Your post makes me teary about your son. I am glad he is ok and hope that he continues to improve.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> DE Germany?  You are misinformed.  Germany's mask compliance is about 15% less than ours from surveys.  Their mask ordinances are more limited (varies state by state but generally in shops, on public transit and in certain places of business, not beaches or whenever you leave your house).  Their exemptions for young children are broader than ours.  Police only started enforcing the mask ordinance in some Lander a few days ago and it's been a source of great controversy.


Did you go to Germany also?  We just have to admit that the Germans are smarter than us.  Seems like they are wearing masks in the right places. I'm telling you Grace, if we would have put out a nice little video explaining why masks are important inside and rarely outside, I think people would be way more open to masks so that we wouldn't have this mask v. no mask BS.


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 26, 2020)

OC register numbers for the OC
The county report showed there are 113 patients in ICUs as of Wednesday, the same total as yesterday and the lowest level since late May.

The county’s breakdown of deaths by age is as follows:


85+: 31% (285)
75-84: 22% (200)
65-74: 20% (184)
55-64: 13% (127)
45-54: 9% (78)
35-44: 3% (27)
25-34: 1.3% (13)
18-24: <1% (3)
0-17: 0% (1)
RECOVERY RATE  99.98%    4 people from newborn to post college age have died.......


----------



## Speed (Aug 26, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> They headlined this in the article
> 
> “By closing the schools of California to in-person learning he [Newsom] is creating havoc for parents and children,” Tyler contended. “The California Constitution requires that all children receive an equal education. Our position is that he is creating an unequal burden on economically disadvantaged families.”
> 
> He said that poorer families don’t have the money to pay for learning pods that are popping up all over California.  And that one of his clients is a single mother who works full time and can’t stay at home with her child for online learning. “For many single parents they have to choose between educating their child and putting food on their child.”


I got more poor when the 2 district computers that I got as back ups and then actually needed failed. So short trip to SD because there are no apple stores open in OC and I now have 2 new apple laptops. And my sons response when I said it was part of his BD present? 'I didn't even want a laptop'


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 26, 2020)

Speed said:


> I got more poor when the 2 district computers that I got as back ups and then actually needed failed. So short trip to SD because there are no apple stores open in OC and I now have 2 new apple laptops. And my sons response when I said it was part of his BD present? 'I didn't even want a laptop'


Mine had the same reaction.  He wanted a windows laptop so he could play something called Planet Coaster.  His school though required the apple.  He complains you can't run games on the apple.


----------



## Speed (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Mine had the same reaction.  He wanted a windows laptop so he could play something called Planet Coaster.  His school though required the apple.  He complains you can't run games on the apple.


hahah poor kid. Is he in a private school? Crazy they require the brand....although I am an apple fan.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 26, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> OC register numbers for the OC
> The county report showed there are 113 patients in ICUs as of Wednesday, the same total as yesterday and the lowest level since late May.
> 
> The county’s breakdown of deaths by age is as follows:
> ...


It looks you’ve picked up on a great way for our youth to collect on their inheritance much earlier than originally anticipated. Go to school and then go home.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Germany is doing just fine reopening schools with cohorts.  I think theirs are larger, but still stable groups.
> 
> Of course, Germany has considerably better qualified teachers than we do.   Asking the English teach to handle basic science is less of a train wreck.


Apples and oranges.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 26, 2020)

On the lighter side:  Today's New Orleans happy hour special, 2 hurricanes and a corona for $20.20


----------



## EOTL (Aug 26, 2020)

Speed said:


> I got more poor when the 2 district computers that I got as back ups and then actually needed failed. So short trip to SD because there are no apple stores open in OC and I now have 2 new apple laptops. And my sons response when I said it was part of his BD present? 'I didn't even want a laptop'


My god, some of the sacrifices we are making are more than any child should be forced to bear. No one should ever have a mac forced upon them like that. Reminds me of all the rationing during the Battle of Britain.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 26, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Apples and oranges.


Actually it’s apples und orangen.


----------



## watfly (Aug 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Apparently, for reasons not to be discussed here, there's not going to be any pro soccer tonight  (or baseball or basketball, but basketball might be out for longer).


National Virtue Signaling Day?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 26, 2020)

Hackers are going after zoom accounts already.  They are trying to get users to download executable files via zoom chat.  Wait til they hit LA unified or one of ultra rich school districts, you will have Riots in the streets and everyone will go back to class.


----------



## Woobie06 (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Oh lord. The U.S. really is an idiocracy.


Watch the movie....where we are headed....”Not Sure”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s almost like they think playing a game isn’t as important as people dying.


NBA, NFL or MLB?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s almost like they think playing a game isn’t as important as people dying.


NBA, NFL or MLB?





watfly said:


> National Virtue Signaling Day?


New Sport?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 27, 2020)

_DAY 1 of HOME SCHOOLING


0800 Opened school website to get assignments.
0900 Found where assignments were hidden on the website.
0915 Called school to have the website explained.
0930 Called school again.
0945 Had wife call school
1030 Started printing first assignment
1031 Ran out of printer ink
1035 Sent wife to buy more ink while I watched YouTube to learn how to do common core.
1039 Had first cocktail
1100 Googling who the idiot was that came up with common core.
1102 2nd cocktail.
1115 Called school to see if the virus was still an issue and if so, could I sign a waiver for my kids.
1116 School asked me not to call back.
1120 Realized my wife wasn't home yet. Called her to find out if she was having a difficult time finding the right ink. Pretty sure, I heard someone in the background yell her name followed with "Venti vanilla latte!" Right before she hung up on me.
1130 Started 1st assignment.
1145 lunch break.
1230 Restarted first assignment.
1235 Read 3 chapters to help answer 2 questions.
1240 Figured I'm either being played or the kids have been falsifying their report cards.
1245 Practicing disguising my voice so I can call the school again.
1300 Didn't work.
1315 Scraping "My kid is a TERRIFIC student" sticker off of all vehicles.
1400 Beginning to think wife isn't coming home.
1415 Decided to have an early release day.
1430 Walked to town in hope of catching virus and being quarantined.
1600 Arrested for egging school and drinking in public.
1615 Released and given a ride home to maximize punishment.
1800 Wife gets home. Couldn't find ink. Pretty sure her hair and nails are done.

2200 Working on an excuse to get out of school tomorrow._


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> _DAY 1 of HOME SCHOOLING
> 
> 
> 0800 Opened school website to get assignments.
> ...


Thanks for this. I'm sure many can relate.


----------



## watfly (Aug 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> _DAY 1 of HOME SCHOOLING
> 
> 
> 0800 Opened school website to get assignments.
> ...


Unfortunately, many kids don't even get to your 8:00 am step.  In the future just skip to 10:39 and 11:02 and repeat.  Or try my technique and pretend that online learning doesn't even exist and hope for the best.  In defense of my kids, they're diligent with their school work.  They will survive online learning, just not thrive.  I'm lucky, I can't fathom the frustration of the parents whose kids need a ton of supervision and assistance with online learning.  Such a cluster F.  Hopefully, you know who gets a beat down by the California Supreme Court.  I can't fathom how its even legal particularly in light of the scientific evidence supporting in person learning.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Aug 27, 2020)

Long thoughts coming:
Why can't both sides be right -- Anecdotally -- Friends ex-husband tests positive for Covid-19 and gets very ill (high fever, vomiting...) 3 kids (under 11) of share custody, one tests positive and is pretty sick, 2 test positive and asymptomatic, friend tests positive.  We interact with them friend and kids, outside in pool and walks and dinner - all socially distanced (mostly). We test negative.
1. All ages are susceptible
2. Not everyone dies when getting the virus
3. Not everyone who comes in contact with someone will contract it

Not everyone who believes in social distancing and masks are living in fear and avoiding the world
We practice social distancing as much as possible and wear masks when going out and about to stores or when inside. We have traveled by plane (wore masks entire time at airports and planes). Girls have been having soccer practices for a couple of months with whatever protocols are in place (distance, own ball, no contact). I have been coaching basketball outside (take temperature to start, distance, own ball, no contact). We order local eats, wear a mask to pick it up and social distance eat it outside with friends.

Why can't we have games -- have them as league games with protocols in place-- 2 games each day over a couple of weekends at one location. I would say between Thanksgiving and Christmas. People get games in and video out to coaches. Then everyone goes their separate ways over the holidays and January, see what happens -- Hopefully based on limited infection return in February.


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> _DAY 1 of HOME SCHOOLING
> 
> 
> 0800 Opened school website to get assignments.
> ...


 That was AWESOME!!


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 27, 2020)

Socal United said:


> I have never had more tears, frustration, etc my first two days last week than I have my previous 20 years of teaching.  Kids borrowing a computer, having to have an aunt drive them to a place with wifi and trying to get on zoom calls to learn American Politics.  I had 31 kids in a class and could maybe converse with half of them.  Many of the kids I have are not high up the socioeconomic ladder so they don't have computers, wifi, or a firm grasp of all of the things to be able to do virtual learning.  They are beyond fearful that they are not going to be able to graduate as this is a grad requirement.  I have spent much of the time in the last 5 days on the phone with as many as I can but I cannot sustain it and neither can they.
> 
> Copa9, just for you as you are the Covid is the worst thing we need to stay and wait person on here.  I nearly lost my son 10 days ago as he just snapped given everything that has happened.  Gun, ready, etc it was likely short away but as we fanned out in the city looking for him a friend of mine found him and likely saved his life.  He was a gifted player but dropped out of college mid spring semester and refused to go back and had been spiraling since.  Taking their lives away is more dangerous than you think.  I guess every time you show the one young person that died due to Covid, I will do the same.


That is sad.  Hope you have taken the gun out of the house and put it or given it to someone who will lock it up. Please get your son the help he needs, as an educator you know there are services available for counseling or maybe seek private help. Don't wait. Where did he play soccer?  Maybe his college coach can offer some suggestions to get him training again as there are a lot of college players in the same situation.  Wishing you and him the help you need to get through this.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 27, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> That was AWESOME!!


Hysterical!! The best jokes are rooted in true life experience so good luck working through it.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 27, 2020)

I replied to copa before reading SoCal United’s story... sorry to hear about that.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 27, 2020)

Heart goes out to @Socal United, hope things get better with your students and son.

Between the unrest, political protest movement,  start of school, and the convention rough week so far in no particular order.

The covid updates for the state have shown some promise with the numbers going down but the guidance releases yesterday makes it clear in bold that it doesn't apply to youth sports:




__





						small-groups-child-youth
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				




Even so I don't get why school's can't even apply for waivers in LA county:








						Los Angeles Coronavirus Update: Public Health Issues Guidelines For Public Protesters
					

UPDATE, THURSDAY: The Los Angeles County Department of Public Health today confirmed 38 new deaths and 1,636 new cases of confirmed COVID-19. The number of new cases reported today include a backlo…




					deadline.com
				




Not to get too off topic but hope your kids or young adults are adjusting to virtual school. Zero problems with mine and they even where on schedule without any reminders.


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 27, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> I replied to copa before reading SoCal United’s story... sorry to hear about that.


Yes that's really sad! Breaks my heart..


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Even so I don't get why school's can't even apply for waivers in LA county:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because once parents see that some school or schools can figure out how to re-open, that puts pressure on other schools (public) to do the same. 

The government would rather not deal with trying to explain why they are not ready.


----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Even so I don't get why school's can't even apply for waivers in LA county:


This is why: 








						L.A. Teachers Union: Schools Can’t Reopen Unless Charter Schools Shut Down, Police Defunded - California Globe
					

In what appears to be a labor union power play, the United Teachers Los Angeles union announced Friday that Los Angeles Unified District schools




					californiaglobe.com
				






			https://www.utla.net/sites/default/files/samestormdiffboats_final.pdf
		




Desert Hound said:


> The government would rather not deal with trying to explain why they are not ready.


Which is a matter of choice, not circumstance.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> This is why:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As an educator I do think UTLA's demands are over the top. At one time I worked for LAUSD. Its a big machine. However, most teacher unions are not like UTLA. Not even close. Nor do they make demands like UTLA. My union works directly with the community, the district and the teachers. It's as transparent as it can be and essentially tries to avoid politics as much as possible. When statements are made about districts not able to open because of unions take into account its just not the unions. It is a collective. State government, local government, a district, etc...


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Aug 28, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> As an educator I do think UTLA's demands are over the top. At one time I worked for LAUSD. Its a big machine. However, most teacher unions are not like UTLA. Not even close. Nor do they make demands like UTLA. My union works directly with the community, the district and the teachers. It's as transparent as it can be and essentially tries to avoid politics as much as possible. When statements are made about districts not able to open because of unions take into account its just not the unions. It is a collective. State government, local government, a district, etc...


Very well said! In my district the large majority of teachers want to be back in the classroom too and the district and the union easily agreed on a plan to do so. We only did not because Newsom issued the state order prohibiting a return by counties on the watchlist.


----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> As an educator I do think UTLA's demands are over the top. At one time I worked for LAUSD. Its a big machine. However, most teacher unions are not like UTLA. Not even close. Nor do they make demands like UTLA. My union works directly with the community, the district and the teachers. It's as transparent as it can be and essentially tries to avoid politics as much as possible. When statements are made about districts not able to open because of unions take into account its just not the unions. It is a collective. State government, local government, a district, etc...


For me its just about the choice.  LA County is not allowing parents and children a choice which is particularly tragic given the evidence that overwhelming supports reopening schools.  Online schooling for kids doesn't work, period, and dramatically increases the education gap between the haves and the have nots.  
https://www.wsj.com/articles/schools-coronavirus-remote-learning-lockdown-tech-11591375078








						Research Shows Students Falling Months Behind During Virus Disruptions (Published 2020)
					

The abrupt switch to remote learning wiped out academic gains for many students in America, and widened racial and economic gaps. Catching up in the fall won’t be easy.




					www.nytimes.com
				



Now I have to admit the online education this fall is slightly improved but doesn't change its fundamental problems.  Additionally, education is just one part of the in-person school benefits.  Safety and socialization are a few of the other benefits.  Yes, I agree all teacher unions are not the same.  LAUSD and SDUSD unions are more concerned about their political power than they are students' needs, and likely teachers' needs for that matter.  Like the alleged saying goes maybe they will be more concerned about students when students start paying union dues.  My son's district was ready to open (with support of its union) with parents choice of 100% in person, 100% online or 50/50 but that choice was taken away by State politicians.  Fortunately, they will be reopening shortly as the County has given permission to reopen September 1 (assuming Covid cases remain at the same rate).  SDUSD is still refusing to reopen.  Thankfully we're out of that corrupt and incompetent school district.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 28, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Very well said! In my district the large majority of teachers want to be back in the classroom too and the district and the union easily agreed on a plan to do so. We only did not because Newsom issued the state order prohibiting a return by counties on the watchlist.


Exactly. I opted to return.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Severe coronavirus disease, death 'rare' among kids, UK study finds
					

Amid the pandemic, reports surfaced of COVID-19 cases and deaths among children and young people, though a new study from the UK highlights how rare these cases really are.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Alika M (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Severe coronavirus disease, death 'rare' among kids, UK study finds
> 
> 
> Amid the pandemic, reports surfaced of COVID-19 cases and deaths among children and young people, though a new study from the UK highlights how rare these cases really are.
> ...


Not sure i believe anything from Fox News


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

IIUC yet another kick in the teeth from the governor's new county ratings.   Instead of a 14 day wait to move it's now 21 days.  The goalpost moving is astounding.  You are widespread if a positivity rating of over 8% or over 100 per 100,000.  Wow.  38 counties are widespread as a result.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> IIUC yet another kick in the teeth from the governor's new county ratings.   Instead of a 14 day wait to move it's now 21 days.  The goalpost moving is astounding.  You are widespread if a positivity rating of over 8% or over 100 per 100,000.  Wow.  38 counties are widespread as a result.


And didn’t the color coding move to state wide instead of county wide?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> IIUC yet another kick in the teeth from the governor's new county ratings.   Instead of a 14 day wait to move it's now 21 days.  The goalpost moving is astounding.  You are widespread if a positivity rating of over 8% or over 100 per 100,000.  Wow.  38 counties are widespread as a result.


Yet barbershops and hairsalons will be open even in purple counties.  In Ventura county, it means short of a waiver schools will be closed at least for another 5 weeks.  And LA County has announced no waivers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Alika M said:


> Not sure i believe anything from Fox News


I’m sure you’re an idiot.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> And didn’t the color coding move to state wide instead of county wide?


by County  OC is now purple too.  No schools there any time soon.  But most of the state is purple because the metrics just got tougher.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299433996367982593


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Here's the Deadline article summarizing.  From what I gather individual guidance for each tier will be published soon so say if you are a soccer coach or a hair salon owner you can look at what's allowed in your area.  But given schools have 2+ weeks added to whatever conditions, and given virtually the entire state is now purple, I personally think this is the nail in the soccer season.  If it takes 3-5 weeks to a review a condition we are already into October people.  No soccer for SoCal (except maybe San Diego if the numbers turn downward radically before the September 8 review date)









						California Coronavirus Update: Governor Gavin Newsom Reveals Stricter, “Slower” COVID-19 Reopening Guidelines For Businesses And Schools
					

Last week, California Governor Gavin Newsom said he would release modified reopening guidelines for counties in the state of California. On Friday, he made good on that promise, revealing a new fra…




					deadline.com


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Here's the Deadline article summarizing.  From what I gather individual guidance for each tier will be published soon so say if you are a soccer coach or a hair salon owner you can look at what's allowed in your area.  But given schools have 2+ weeks added to whatever conditions, and given virtually the entire state is now purple, I personally think this is the nail in the soccer season.  If it takes 3-5 weeks to a review a condition we are already into October people.  No soccer for SoCal (except maybe San Diego if the numbers turn downward radically before the September 8 review date)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The markers keep getting moved in the game of life.  Real tough times ahead everyone.  Stay safe and soccer is the least of our worries.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Here's how rough the standards are.  There is no "green" tier for return to normal life.  It's purple/red/orange/yellow.  To get yellow you need to get less than 1 case per 100,000.  So LA County would need to report less than 90 cases per day.  LA County reported 1,604 cases yesterday.  

It also means unless the vaccine is about 90-93% effective or above and compliance is somewhere in the neighborhood of 85-95% in taking the vaccine, or unless the thing somehow herd immunities and magically disappears (very unlikely) we are looking at restrictions FOR YEARS into the future.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

The way this works out to movie theatres, hair salons, and indoor dining (but not bars, but yes winieries outdoors) will be open before schools resume.

The governor specifically said there is no green level because he does not foresee any return to normal any time in the near future.

For professional sports, restrictions such as testing and live audiences continue even into the yellow zone which means youth sports are now in question even for fall 2021.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The way this works out to movie theatres, hair salons, and indoor dining (but not bars, but yes winieries outdoors) will be open before schools resume.
> 
> The governor specifically said there is no green level because he does not foresee any return to normal any time in the near future.
> 
> For professional sports, restrictions such as testing and live audiences continue even into the yellow zone which means youth sports are now in question even for fall 2021.


Hopefully other states opening with more businesses going back to normal it will put immense pressure on California to Buck this new system in a few months time. If not 2022 may be the states fresh start.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 28, 2020)

The elementary school(s) where I live are closed but yet the after school day care at the same school(s) are open.  Strange.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Here's how rough the standards are.  There is no "green" tier for return to normal life.  It's purple/red/orange/yellow.  To get yellow you need to get less than 1 case per 100,000.  So LA County would need to report less than 90 cases per day.  LA County reported 1,604 cases yesterday.
> 
> It also means unless the vaccine is about 90-93% effective or above and compliance is somewhere in the neighborhood of 85-95% in taking the vaccine, or unless the thing somehow herd immunities and magically disappears (very unlikely) we are looking at restrictions FOR YEARS into the future.


I don’t follow your argument on the vaccine.

A 70% effective vaccine used by 70% of the population would cut Rt in half.  That, combined with masks, is more than enough to get Rt well below 1.  (meaning that the number of cases would be declining exponentially)


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 28, 2020)

Cal South confused or what?

View CDPH's guidance: http://bit.ly/CDPHAug25




__ https://www.facebook.com/81705334696/posts/10158706020299697



"*Guidance and directives related to schools, child care, day camps, youth sports, and institutions of higher education are not superseded by this document and still apply to those specified settings"*


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> IIUC yet another kick in the teeth from the governor's new county ratings.   Instead of a 14 day wait to move it's now 21 days.  The goalpost moving is astounding.  You are widespread if a positivity rating of over 8% or over 100 per 100,000.  Wow.  38 counties are widespread as a result.


So does this put OC and San Diego back to the watch list for another week?  I honestly can’t wrap my head around the reasoning at all......


----------



## Gkdad1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So does this put OC and San Diego back to the watch list for another week?  I honestly can’t wrap my head around the reasoning at all......


Oc yes
San Diego no


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> The elementary school(s) where I live are closed but yet the after school day care at the same school(s) are open.  Strange.


Where do you live?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 28, 2020)

RT has been below 1 in CA since early July.  And below 1 in LA County since July 28th. Yesterday it hit .82....I don’t understand why we aren’t moving in the direction of opening?


----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> by County  OC is now purple too.  No schools there any time soon.  But most of the state is purple because the metrics just got tougher.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299433996367982593


GraceT.  I reviewed the new tier information on the State website.  I'm I understanding this correctly?  So if your Purple you have to wait 5 weeks once your numbers qualify for Red before you could return to school.  I.e. 3 weeks to move tiers plus 2 weeks in the tier before you could reopen?


----------



## dad4 (Aug 28, 2020)

Allowing bars to reopen indoors in the red zone is ridiculous.  I don’t care if they serve a hamburger alongside your pitcher of bud light.  People do not go to bars if they want to socially distance.  People go to bars to get close to other people. 

Every county that makes it to red is going to have a quick trip back to purple as soon as the bar owners realize they can reopen by calling it a restaurant.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 28, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> Oc yes
> San Diego no


Can anyone point to an actual link that shows how this affects the re-opening of schools?  I see articles talking how businesses can re-open depending on the color codes, but none describes a policy regarding school re-opening.


----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> The elementary school(s) where I live are closed but yet the after school day care at the same school(s) are open.  Strange.


Bingo.  This is something I have been saying for awhile.  You're not necessarily changing the risk your just shifting the risk to day care and youth service organizations.  The youth service organization I'm involved in normally provides after school programs.  Now because of the school closures were open all day long.  Effectively kids have been moved from school to our facilities, albeit at lower levels, but a mass of kids nonetheless.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Aug 28, 2020)

No Fall soccer, no school, no small business. Options? 1. Recall 2. Move to a state with better leadership. If number 1 doesn’t pan out moving is the only option.


----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Can anyone point to an actual link that shows how this affects the re-opening of schools?  I see articles talking how businesses can re-open depending on the color codes, but none describes a policy regarding school re-opening.


Go here https://covid19.ca.gov/safer-economy/
and click on "Can My School Reopen Under this Blueprint"

The way I read it is that if you're in Purple your're 5 weeks out from reopening from when your numbers first improve and stay low...3 weeks to move tiers and 2 weeks in the Red tier before you can reopen schools.  I could be wrong.

But then its up to your school district to open.  If your in LAUSD or SDUSD your screwed.  SD schools can reopen on Sep 1 but SDUSD is refusing.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 28, 2020)

False positive tests alone will keep the state of California (and probably all counties) in the governors new "Widespread" (hammer lockdown) category.


----------



## Ear (Aug 28, 2020)

I must be missing something.  OC’s metrics for the two criteria now being used are 5.6 per 100k cases and 5.0% positivity.  This would put OC in the “red”/substantial category for both metrics, not the “purple”/widespread category.  Red is better than purple and would allow for school openings.  I sense a glitch in the system...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> Bingo.  This is something I have been saying for awhile.  You're not necessarily changing the risk your just shifting the risk to day care and youth service organizations.  The youth service organization I'm involved in normally provides after school programs.  Now because of the school closures were open all day long.  Effectively kids have been moved from school to our facilities, albeit at lower levels, but a mass of kids nonetheless.


Pandering to the illegal community, free daycare and free breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pandering to the illegal community, free daycare and free breakfast, lunch and dinner.


Some kids do have access to the school lunch program through our organization, otherwise we're 100% privately funded.  I'm not aware of any "illegals" served by our program, but I have a tough time calling any child an illegal.  Adults yes, children no.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ear said:


> I must be missing something.  OC’s metrics for the two criteria now being used are 5.6 per 100k cases and 5.0% positivity.  This would put OC in the “red”/substantial category for both metrics, not the “purple”/widespread category.  Red is better than purple and would allow for school openings.  I sense a glitch in the system...


OC would need to be down below 222 daily cases.  Recently, you’ve been up around 300.

orange has a population of 3.176 million.  You need to be below 7 daily cases per 100K.   7 * 31.76 = 222 daily cases. 

127 daily cases for yellow.

target number is (population / 100K) *7 for red.    times 4 for orange.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 28, 2020)

No mention of hospitalizations. Like Tango said, false positives will keep us purple forever.

There will be a revolt.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 28, 2020)

Can we please assume that whoever is in charge of keeping track of statistics is assigning an error rate of both false positives and false negatives so that the blueprint is designed around a _real_ positivity rate. Don't be so cynical.

on edit: LA County is already at the 5% positivity rate to drop it into "Substantial", the limiting factor is the sheer number of infections per 100k. If we cut those in half we're well on our way.

This is also encouraging, from that page: "For example, we know how much safer outdoor activities are than indoor ones and that it’s critical everyone wears a mask to limit the spread of the disease."

That's a good thing. Maybe youth sports are closer to being back than we think.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Alika M said:


> Not sure i believe anything from Fox News


The beauty is you don't have to. You can click on the link they provide to the info the are referring to. 

On a related note, lets not pretend that NY Times, CNN, MSNBC are anywhere close to str8 shooters. 

So what I want to see when someone talks about a study or says so and so said this, I want a direct link to the study, the actual quote on video, etc.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So does this put OC and San Diego back to the watch list for another week?  I honestly can’t wrap my head around the reasoning at all......


Goalpost moving particularly since hospitalizations are falling.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> GraceT.  I reviewed the new tier information on the State website.  I'm I understanding this correctly?  So if your Purple you have to wait 5 weeks once your numbers qualify for Red before you could return to school.  I.e. 3 weeks to move tiers plus 2 weeks in the tier before you could reopen?


yup.  that's at least how it's being reported


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> No mention of hospitalizations. Like Tango said, false positives will keep us purple forever.
> 
> There will be a revolt.


Not purple but definitely in orange or yellow.  And note there's no green.  It's restrictions for YEARS especially with a less than perfect vaccine.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> OC would need to be down below 222 daily cases.  Recently, you’ve been up around 300.
> 
> orange has a population of 3.176 million.  You need to be below 7 daily cases per 100K.   7 * 31.76 = 222 daily cases.
> 
> ...


From state's own data.  Both counties fall in the same category, but OC is purple.  WTF.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 28, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> The elementary school(s) where I live are closed but yet the after school day care at the same school(s) are open.  Strange.


Daycares have been open for months with ZERO issues. Nothing to do with science or safety. I’m sure lawsuits going on didnt cause any type of retribution.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 28, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> No mention of hospitalizations. Like Tango said, false positives will keep us purple forever.
> 
> There will be a revolt.


If lab false positives are common, why isn’t far north CA purple?  They use the same lbs we do.

false positives on PCR tests are rare.  It won’t push you into purple.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Not purple but definitely in orange or yellow.  And note there's no green.  It's restrictions for YEARS especially with a less than perfect vaccine.


I take faith in this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287559470453649413
"Covid cases grow exponentially, but resolve in essentially constant time if you can prevent new transmission. You can clear 80,000 cases almost as quickly as 800."

If we can come up with rapid testing that can be done at home, therepeutics, and even a less than perfect vaccine, if we can cut Rt down low enough, we can kill this thing.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 28, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> From state's own data.  Both counties fall in the same category, but OC is purple.  WTF.
> 
> View attachment 8845
> 
> View attachment 8846


positivity rate has to be below 5 is the other criteria.  You need to meet both.

My bad on the overall OC rate.  I just took one day off worldometer.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> Some kids do have access to the school lunch program through our organization, otherwise we're 100% privately funded.  I'm not aware of any "illegals" served by our program, but I have a tough time calling any child an illegal.  Adults yes, children no.


I have worked with some friends and orgs to have food delivered from food banks. Kids are kids, they don’t have any say on how they got here. The problem is most of the parents I have spoken to do not have a means to travel to get the meals - and some kids in the care of older children. These kids are also not getting a solid education at the moment. For these individuals (I have only dealt with less than 1% of people in this situation), schools opening are almost life/health saving. Not all kids in this state live in metro areas in walking distance to schools


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 28, 2020)

More effective at stopping the virus, limiting the severity of the virus and severely cutting back the number of deaths would be the use of zinc along with a zinc inophore (transportation of zinc to cells).  Two of the better working zinc ionophores are Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) and Quercetin.  We know that HCQ usage is being cutoff due to the president having recommended it and using it.  Quercetin unlike HCQ is easily available over the counter or off of Amazon or other health websites.  Studies trying to claim HCQ does not work have been debunked and found fraudulent.  Quercetin is 100% natural and also has other benefits including helping those with sinus and apnea problems.

HCQ + Zinc + Azithromycin (doctor prescription)
or
Quercetin (with Bromelain is preferred) + Zinc + Vitamin C + NAC (Optional)



			https://twitter.com/zev_dr
		


* - Ask your doctor if you have any questions


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> The markers keep getting moved in the game of life.  Real tough times ahead everyone.  Stay safe and soccer is the least of our worries.


They are winging it.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I take faith in this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287559470453649413
> ...


You'd have to get everyone to cooperate with home testing and a vaccine with a really high efficiency (dad and I can argue about the %...haven't had time to do the complicated math yet and it's not my strong suit) and force everyone to take it.  COVID is with us for years to come like the flu season.  It's not going to be severe as it was but it will be around for years to come.  Given that, and given there will likely be "COVID seasons", this plan is a prescription for restrictions FOR YEARS.  Notice there is no green zone and the governor himself said we are not returning to normal anytime in the near future.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The governor specifically said there is no green level because he does not foresee any return to normal any time in the near future.


CA is screwed. Under that level if you look, it still talks about restrictions on biz.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> More effective at stopping the virus,


This is FALSE under the metrics.  They aren't counting hospitalization (though they will use it as a brake...take the negative, not the positive news).  They are only county cases and trasmissions.  Theraputics will do nothing to help us in California because even if you have 100,000 asymptomatics and 50,000 common colds but only 100 deaths, it's enough to move you up in restrictions because they only care about case counts and positivity rates.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> The elementary school(s) where I live are closed but yet the after school day care at the same school(s) are open. Strange.


Nope not strange at all. One involves the teachers union. The other does not. Guess which one carries political clout? 

So classrooms with kids and a teacher are unsafe. Places kids in the same room but without a teacher is A-OK. 

Wake up sheeple.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I don’t follow your argument on the vaccine.


If you look at the guideline even UNDER 1 new case out of 100k means restrictions. 

We don't do those kind of guidelines on ANY other disease. None.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> From state's own data.  Both counties fall in the same category, but OC is purple.  WTF.
> 
> View attachment 8845
> 
> View attachment 8846


The different positivity rates.  To get lower it has to be cases per 100K + the positivity rate + no bad news re hospitalizations


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Every county that makes it to red is going to have a quick trip back to purple as soon as the bar owners realize they can reopen by calling it a restaurant.


Um no. We have had bars in AZ open now for months. Our rate continues to drop. I get a burger and cocktail all the time at the bars. As do a substantial percentage of us around here. And numbers continue to drop. 

If your theory were to be correct...our RT would be going the other direction.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Um no. We have had bars in AZ open now for months. Our rate continues to drop. I get a burger and cocktail all the time at the bars. As do a substantial percentage of us around here. And numbers continue to drop.
> 
> If your theory were to be correct...our RT would be going the other direction.



Well, I'll agree with Dad here a bit.  It's clear the bars from what's been studied are somewhat a source of transmission....people gather close and no masks because you have to drink.  What is ridiculous is if bars would reopen before schools.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The different positivity rates.  To get lower it has to be cases per 100K + the positivity rate + no bad news re hospitalizations


OC's positivity rate is well within the requirement for red zone.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I don’t follow your argument on the vaccine.
> 
> A 70% effective vaccine used by 70% of the population would cut Rt in half.  That, combined with masks, is more than enough to get Rt well below 1.  (meaning that the number of cases would be declining exponentially)


Sorry haven't had a chance to do the math.  But I do point out we have had a vaccine for H1N1 now for years and it hasn't gone away...it's just much less bad than it was as it's mutated.  The governor's standards don't care about severity of the disease (though he does reserve the right to use bad news re hospitalizations to punish folks).  Even if the thing gets down to a common cold and the vaccine reduces the severity of the infection but doesn't stop it, as the virus flares up from time to time we are looking at restrictions assuming it's as ubiquitous as the common cold.  It's very telling the governor did not include a green zone. 

My guess is with vaccines and therapeutics this things gets to be something between a very bad flu-the common cold.  But under the governor's standards we are still restricted FOR YEARS to come even if that's the case.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> It's clear the bars from what's been studied are somewhat a source of transmission


I am sure they have the potential to be. 

What I am saying is having them open in AZ we are still dropping Rt.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> OC's positivity rate is well within the requirement for red zone.
> 
> View attachment 8849
> 
> ...


Maybe the amount of time then?  I'm stumped. ^\_(;?)_/^


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Haven't verified this or had time to do the math (busy afternoon).  But here's another mindblower if true....some places mathematically can't even get to the lowest tier short of a 100% effective 100% compliance vaccine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299468786521616384


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> They are winging it.


I remember when EJ was whining and ranting about his poor life and how unfair it was.


Desert Hound said:


> CA is screwed. Under that level if you look, it still talks about restrictions on biz.


Bill Gates said, "Life is not fair, get used to it."


----------



## dad4 (Aug 28, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> OC's positivity rate is well within the requirement for red zone.
> 
> View attachment 8849
> 
> ...


Is that a one day or 7 day average you're pulling up?


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> IIUC yet another kick in the teeth from the governor's new county ratings.   Instead of a 14 day wait to move it's now 21 days.  The goalpost moving is astounding.  You are widespread if a positivity rating of over 8% or over 100 per 100,000.  Wow.  38 counties are widespread as a result.


and people still think this is about a disease that has a 98% recovery?   GTFOH....end of November is the target


----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2020)

Question for many of you that are smarter than me...it says the case rate is a 7 day rolling average/7 day lag.  Does this mean that say if today was Sep 15 the case rate would be based on the average from Sep 1-7?

I'm not sure how the lag part fits in?


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 28, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> No mention of hospitalizations. Like Tango said, false positives will keep us purple forever.
> 
> There will be a revolt.


Grusome Newsom isn't up for reelection so he is running amok. This is all politics


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Does anyone think this is purely political at this point?


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 28, 2020)

Life is not fair; get used to it."  
Bill Gates 

"Plus, family comes first."  
Family Member


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> Some kids do have access to the school lunch program through our organization, otherwise we're 100% privately funded.  I'm not aware of any "illegals" served by our program, but I have a tough time calling any child an illegal.  Adults yes, children no.


I misunderstood.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Haven't verified this or had time to do the math (busy afternoon).  But here's another mindblower if true....some places mathematically can't even get to the lowest tier short of a 100% effective 100% compliance vaccine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299468786521616384



33Kings County152,94034Napa County137,74435Humboldt County135,55836Nevada County99,75537Sutter County96,97138Mendocino County86,74939Yuba County78,66840Tehama County65,08441Lake County64,38642San Benito County62,80843Tuolumne County54,47844Calaveras County45,90545Siskiyou County43,53946Amador County39,75247Lassen County30,57348Glenn County28,39349Del Norte County27,81250Colusa County21,54751Plumas County18,80752Inyo County18,03953Mariposa County17,20354Mono County14,44455Trinity County12,28556Modoc County8,84157Sierra County3,00558Alpine County1,129


----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> 33Kings County152,94034Napa County137,74435Humboldt County135,55836Nevada County99,75537Sutter County96,97138Mendocino County86,74939Yuba County78,66840Tehama County65,08441Lake County64,38642San Benito County62,80843Tuolumne County54,47844Calaveras County45,90545Siskiyou County43,53946Amador County39,75247Lassen County30,57348Glenn County28,39349Del Norte County27,81250Colusa County21,54751Plumas County18,80752Inyo County18,03953Mariposa County17,20354Mono County14,44455Trinity County12,28556Modoc County8,84157Sierra County3,00558Alpine County1,129


Alpine County is screwed.  Based on my calculations if they had one positive in 3 months they would be over the 1 per 100,000 rate.


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 28, 2020)

Recovery rate 99.98% This is contagious if you are high risk health or age wise protect yourself at ALL times stay away from other people.  The rest of us will survive.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 28, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> False positive tests alone will keep the state of California (and probably all counties) in the governors new "Widespread" (hammer lockdown) category.


Told everyone months ago stop taking the test. It’s weaponized against the citizens. Gavin is a political corrupt individual. Continuously Moving the goal posts is  Bottom of the barrel politics.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 28, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I remember when EJ was whining and ranting about his poor life and how unfair it was.
> 
> Bill Gates said, "Life is not fair, get used to it."


Right.....


----------



## chiefs (Aug 28, 2020)

S


Grace T. said:


> Haven't verified this or had time to do the math (busy afternoon).  But here's another mindblower if true....some places mathematically can't even get to the lowest tier short of a 100% effective 100% compliance vaccine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299468786521616384


Someone needs to be fired immediately.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> IIUC yet another kick in the teeth from the governor's new county ratings.   Instead of a 14 day wait to move it's now 21 days.  The goalpost moving is astounding.  You are widespread if a positivity rating of over 8% or over 100 per 100,000.  Wow.  38 counties are w


OC positivity rate is now at 5.4.


The way this works out to movie theatres, hair salons, and indoor dining (but not bars, but yes winieries outdoors) will be open before schools resume.

The governor specifically said there is no green level because he does not foresee any return to normal any time in the near future.

For professional sports, restrictions such as testing and live audiences continue even into the yellow zone which means youth sports are now in question even for fall 2021.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 28, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> No mention of hospitalizations. Like Tango said, false positives will keep us purple forever.
> 
> There will be a revolt.


OC is in the red with a positivity rate of 5.4 and off the County Monitoring List.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 28, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> Grusome Newsom isn't up for reelection so he is running amok. This is all politics


*WARNED!*


----------



## Dominic (Aug 28, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Told everyone months ago stop taking the test. It’s weaponized against the citizens. Gavin is a political corrupt individual. Continuously Moving the goal posts is  Bottom of the barrel politics.


*WARNED!*


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Here's how rough the standards are.  There is no "green" tier for return to normal life.  It's purple/red/orange/yellow.  To get yellow you need to get less than 1 case per 100,000.  So LA County would need to report less than 90 cases per day.  LA County reported 1,604 cases yesterday.
> 
> It also means unless the vaccine is about 90-93% effective or above and compliance is somewhere in the neighborhood of 85-95% in taking the vaccine, or unless the thing somehow herd immunities and magically disappears (very unlikely) we are looking at restrictions FOR YEARS into the future.


Feels like their hoping for a Dorthy moment on her trip to Oz with her clicking her heels and saying, “There’s no place like home.”


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 28, 2020)

Although the 5.4 positivity rate will change with all the adult party goers partying on the roof top of a restaurant/hotel in San Juan Capistrano this last weekend without masks or social distancing, will probably change all that. Thanks San Juan!


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Although the 5.4 positivity rate will change with all the adult party goers partying on the roof top of a restaurant/hotel in San Juan Capistrano this last weekend without masks or social distancing, will probably change all that. Thanks San Juan!


the math is vicious here. The more you test the more cases you’ll find. Test less and less asymptomatic and the positivity goes up. Can’t win


----------



## oh canada (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Maybe the amount of time then?  I'm stumped. ^\_(;?)_/^


guessing it has something to do with changing the metric from a 3-day rolling average to a 7-day rolling average.  OC came off the "watch list" a week plus after San Diego, so the higher numbers for a few days might keep them in the new purple till at least Sep 14.

One thing I haven't been able to figure out...what if someone from OC gets tested in SD?  Does the positive test count against county of residence or county where test was taken?  If, where taken, then everyone from OC should get tested in LA or SD


----------



## oh canada (Aug 28, 2020)

and there's also this...

_If a person is tested multiple times on different days then he or she will be counted for each day he or she was tested.  _


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 28, 2020)

I am done with the governor. I’ve been his supporter but this affects business to the point that bankruptcy cases will skyrocket.  Forget soccer. It’s more now about not allowing citizens to make money to pay the bills.  Where’s that recall petition.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> the math is vicious here. The more you test the more cases you’ll find. Test less and less asymptomatic and the positivity goes up. Can’t win


IKR.  There’s just no way to game the numbers so we can pretend 182,000 people haven’t died, with 1,000+ more every day.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Well, I'll agree with Dad here a bit.  It's clear the bars from what's been studied are somewhat a source of transmission....people gather close and no masks because you have to drink.  What is ridiculous is if bars would reopen before schools.


Agree with the general sentiment, but all bars are not created equally. If distancing is enforced, it shouldn't be any worse than restaurants. If I remember correctly, the bars that had big outbreaks were packed and had people pretty much on top of each other. 

The other thing I'll say is that AZ may be able to "absorb" more risky behavior than CA and keep Rt below < 1 because a higher percentage of people in AZ have immunity. If Rt is below 1 now in AZ, *AND THERE ARE NO CHANGES IN BEHAVIOR*, only changes in environmental factors should affect Rt. CA going to bars is a change in behavior for CA and it may increase Rt for us.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 28, 2020)

oh canada said:


> and there's also this...
> 
> _If a person is tested multiple times on different days then he or she will be counted for each day he or she was tested.  _


That’s crazy. It’s so unfair to count somebody as positive when they’re, uh, still positive.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

EOTL said:


> IKR.  There’s just no way to game the numbers so we can pretend 182,000 people haven’t died, with 1,000+ more every day.


you arent paying attention. Deaths are irrelevant to the tests.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> you arent paying attention. Deaths are irrelevant to the tests.


IKR. If we don’t test, nobody has it, nobody is spreading it, and nobody  dies from it. It’s common sense.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Here’s the thing that most infuriated me. When we started 15 days to slow the spread it was all about hospitalizations and flatten the curve. This proves in California it’s no longer about that.  It’s no longer even about saving lives. I’ll leave it to you all to debate in the off topic forum what it’s really about but it can’t be about those things.  I feel so very lies to...they said it was urgent to stop hospitals from getting overwhelmed.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 28, 2020)

I don’t really have a complaint with the 1/4/7 breakpoints.  It’s a good way to look at it.

I just wish I knew what the number was for adding different activities.  Something like red for contact practice, orange for scrimmages, yellow for league play.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Here’s the thing that most infuriated me. When we started 15 days to slow the spread it was all about hospitalizations and flatten the curve. This proves in California it’s no longer about that.  It’s no longer even about saving lives. I’ll leave it to you all to debate in the off topic forum what it’s really about but it can’t be about those things.  I feel so very lies to...they said it was urgent to stop hospitals from getting overwhelmed.


You see it for what it is Grace. Some people can't see it; others don't want to see it. But ultimately we've all been conned.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 28, 2020)

EOTL said:


> IKR.  There’s just no way to game the numbers so we can pretend 182,000 people haven’t died, with 1,000+ more every day.


They've already been gamed - but we won't find out for years.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 28, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That’s crazy. It’s so unfair to count somebody as positive when they’re, uh, still positive.


Except uhhhh that it counts as a new case each time even within the same day....since new cases are a part of the matrix for people getting back to work and moving on with life, that is a problem.  

I view that just doesn’t dawn on you since like Covid, you’re not affected by it.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Here’s the thing that most infuriated me. When we started 15 days to slow the spread it was all about hospitalizations and flatten the curve. This proves in California it’s no longer about that.  It’s no longer even about saving lives. I’ll leave it to you all to debate in the off topic forum what it’s really about but it can’t be about those things.  I feel so very lies to...they said it was urgent to stop hospitals from getting overwhelmed.


"Life is not fair Grace; Just deal with it."  We (( and EJ) both know what's going on and we both were hoping we were wrong and others we know were wrong.  We know that Cali will have decide to be a State of snitches, lead by bitches that snitch on their neighbors and old friends so they can get rewards for it.  Or, they will be a place of fairness and honesty, without all the cheating.  I can say right now my wife's FB account is blowing up and people are pissed off for some reason.  People have finally had enough I think.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 28, 2020)

oh canada said:


> and there's also this...
> 
> _If a person is tested multiple times on different days then he or she will be counted for each day he or she was tested.  _


I know of one person who got tested 4 separate times each time positive (no symptoms); each positive test counted towards the count.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Except uhhhh that it counts as a new case each time even within the same day....since new cases are a part of the matrix for people getting back to work and moving on with life, that is a problem.
> 
> I view that just doesn’t dawn on you since like Covid, you’re not affected by it.


Except you are lying. It does not count as a new case. It only counts toward the positivity rate as it should because they, uh, tested positive.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Maybe the amount of time then?  I'm stumped. ^\_(;?)_/^


This is my thought as well. I don’t believe that OC has meet the new guidelines for the past two weeks. Kind of F’d up to change the rules in the middle of the game but Newsom loves to do that.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Aug 28, 2020)

chiefs said:


> I know of one person who got tested 4 separate times each time positive (no symptoms); each positive test counted towards the count.


Why take the test 4 times if not sick? Sd county health director has stated numerous times that people who retake tests and are still positive do not count as new cases.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Here’s the thing that most infuriated me. When we started 15 days to slow the spread it was all about hospitalizations and flatten the curve. This proves in California it’s no longer about that.  It’s no longer even about saving lives. I’ll leave it to you all to debate in the off topic forum what it’s really about but it can’t be about those things.  I feel so very lies to...they said it was urgent to stop hospitals from getting overwhelmed.


This was evident to many day one. It takes people different t rates of time to figure things out and accept data/evidence. There are some that will never accept information due to the deep seeded ideologies. Many who have power, even the power to control info, get arrogant and don’t understand you can only push people so far. I think, from reading posts online, people who backed the Governor without question, can’t ignore this blatant manipulation. Even those who are go with the flow are frustrated. Not even about sports. People don’t like bait and switch - especially if they have been following the rules


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 28, 2020)

can someone explain this positivity rate when we are counting someone more than once?   Let’s say we have 10 individuals living in a house. 3 of them test positive on Monday, the same 3 retake the test and test positive on Friday.    What’s the positivity rate for the week?


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 28, 2020)

There is no way they can keep us locked down for several more months, right? Sports aside-we are now talking about the livelihood of many, many people. 

I am go with the flow for sports-does it suck? Sure. But my kid is still doing things. But jobs? It's criminal.


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> "Life is not fair Grace; Just deal with it."  We (( and EJ) both know what's going on and we both were hoping we were wrong and others we know were wrong.  We know that Cali will have decide to be a State of snitches, lead by bitches that snitch on their neighbors and old friends so they can get rewards for it.  Or, they will be a place of fairness and honesty, without all the cheating.  I can say right now my wife's FB account is blowing up and people are pissed off for some reason.  People have finally had enough I think.


While I support your position that the state should open up outdoor sports and schools, I disagree with your rhetoric regarding snitches and CA. We are not a country/state that expects our citizens to shut up and sit down or start calling them snitches or bitches because they are willing to stand up and voice their concerns.  You don't want to hear it, unfriend them or block them.  I know a lot of people who do not want schools open or sports open and they have very legitimate concerns.   We don't have to agree on everything and most issues are not black and white, especially this one.  The least we can do is respect each other.  For some, it's life or death of their loved ones - think how strongly you would feel if your daughter or wife has a high potential of dying from this? They should feel strongly about it.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 28, 2020)

Emma said:


> While I support your position that the state should open up outdoor sports and schools, I disagree with your rhetoric regarding snitches and CA. We are not a country/state that expects our citizens to shut up and sit down or start calling them snitches or bitches because they are willing to stand up and voice their concerns. * I know a lot of people who do not want schools open or sports open and they have very legitimate concerns. *  We don't have to agree on everything and most issues are not black and white, especially this one.  The least we can do is respect each other.  For some, it's life or death of their loved ones - think how strongly you would feel if your daughter or wife has a high potential of dying from this? They should feel strongly about it.


Yes, I know many of them too.  They all have____________________________________________________________and life is not fair.  Some folks just need to get used to it.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 28, 2020)

Emma said:


> While I support your position that the state should open up outdoor sports and schools, I disagree with your rhetoric regarding snitches and CA. We are not a country/state that expects our citizens to shut up and sit down or start calling them snitches or bitches because they are willing to stand up and voice their concerns.  You don't want to hear it, unfriend them or block them.  I know a lot of people who do not want schools open or sports open and they have very legitimate concerns.   We don't have to agree on everything and most issues are not black and white, especially this one.  The least we can do is respect each other.  For some, it's life or death of their loved ones - think how strongly you would feel if your daughter or wife has a high potential of dying from this? They should feel strongly about it.


Here’s the issue (s). Don’t mess with my kids life. Stop school— stop youth sports, who does that? A disturbed governor that’s who. If ur not comfortable stay home simple.  Don’t mess with kids. Period.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 28, 2020)

Emma said:


> While I support your position that the state should open up outdoor sports and schools, I disagree with your rhetoric regarding snitches and CA. We are not a country/state that expects our citizens to shut up and sit down or start calling them snitches or bitches because they are willing to stand up and voice their concerns.  You don't want to hear it, unfriend them or block them.  I know a lot of people who do not want schools open or sports open and they have very legitimate concerns.   We don't have to agree on everything and most issues are not black and white, especially this one.  The least we can do is respect each other.  For some, it's life or death of their loved ones - think how strongly you would feel if your daughter or wife has a high potential of dying from this? They should feel strongly about it.


I respect your position. However what if a high risk person can stay at home, buy groceries online, keep kids at home to do zoom school, work from home.    If this person can do this, then why not allow the rest of the county to open up.  Allow those who are not at risk to go to work, kids can go to school, and let them play.   Your family can be get isolated but let others continue with their lives.   I was scare and stayed at home for 4 months.  I’m done now with this. Covid is not going away anytime soon.  This is going to be like the flu every year.  It’s clearly more dangerous than the flu.  The problem I have is that we are allowing people to lose their jobs, homes, and mental health to protect those at risk.    This is the wrong approach. Let’s protect those who are at risk and isolate them and help them stay safe. All others can go back to work.     I am even ok with the mask thing when I go out.  I just cannot accept another 9 months of quarantine.


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I respect your position. However what if a high risk person can stay at home, buy groceries online, keep kids at home to do zoom school, work from home.    If this person can do this, then why not allow the rest of the county to open up.  Allow those who are not at risk to go to work, kids can go to school, and let them play.   Your family can be get isolated but let others continue with their lives.   I was scare and stayed at home for 4 months.  I’m done now with this. Covid is not going away anytime soon.  This is going to be like the flu every year.  It’s clearly more dangerous than the flu.  The problem I have is that we are allowing people to lose their jobs, homes, and mental health to protect those at risk.    This is the wrong approach. Let’s protect those who are at risk and isolate them and help them stay safe. All others can go back to work.     I am even ok with the mask thing when I go out.  I just cannot accept another 9 months of quarantine.


I'm in the same position as you. I've been roaming around as much as anyone possibly in quarantine could.  Don't turn me in but if you do, I'll own it and won't blame you.  Some can't stay home if schools are open bc they work for the schools.  It's not always possible for them if they are the primary caretaker of a person at risk.  Think Grace - she has to move back to LA bc there's no one to watch her kids.  Imagine Grace with a kid or husband or dad/mom who is currently needing her.  

I do think we need to sit together and figure out what are the best ways to protect people and the best ways to get people to get back into normal activities.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 28, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I respect your position. However what if a high risk person can stay at home, buy groceries online, keep kids at home to do zoom school, work from home.    If this person can do this, then why not allow the rest of the county to open up.  Allow those who are not at risk to go to work, kids can go to school, and let them play.   Your family can be get isolated but let others continue with their lives.   I was scare and stayed at home for 4 months.  I’m done now with this. Covid is not going away anytime soon.  This is going to be like the flu every year.  It’s clearly more dangerous than the flu.  The problem I have is that we are allowing people to lose their jobs, homes, and mental health to protect those at risk.    This is the wrong approach. Let’s protect those who are at risk and isolate them and help them stay safe. All others can go back to work.     I am even ok with the mask thing when I go out. * I just cannot accept another 9 months of quarantine.*


It's hitting everyone hard today.  This is big time stuff now.  I know people who were ____________________________________yesterday and now their saying their going to________________________________ and that they've had enough.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> There is no way they can keep us locked down for several more months, right? Sports aside-we are now talking about the livelihood of many, many people.


This has been the issue since early on.

We are killing biz and livelihoods.

At some point we deal with the hand dealt. About 43% of deaths are people 80+ who make up 0.6% of the population.

To blanket shut things down vs targeting the actual people at risk is madness.

The overwhelming majority of people have virtually no risk. And yet our politicians create policies that treat everyone as the same risk.


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2020)

For youth sports, all the different sports should get together and put together a comprehensive plan on how they will protect their employees, players, and parents.  Submit a proposal to the governor and mayors on how their individual steps and how they will be able to make this work for everyone without punishing the ones with weak immune systems or their caretakers.  It would create a bigger voting block and would preempt any concerns the governor might have for the state's citizens.  

The teachers/school employees need to be able to have protective gear and be able to opt out without financial punishment or career punishments.  This should include private schools. No one should have the power to force people back to teach if they are fearful of their lives.  If at that point, we have enough teachers/staff to run schools with the amount of kids who would like to do in class learning, then we move on from their and plan it with what we have for the rest of the year.  If we don't have enough teachers/staff who can come back, then we have to be a little bit more patient and do the best we can.  Everyone is stressed and everyone is tired but we don't have to make it worse for each other.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 28, 2020)

All of this has been very evident from the beginning. I warned you a week ago the @EOTL ‘s of the world won. Time for us to step up and become the Harriet Tubman of our times. The underground railroad thrived because people were brave enough to stand up to the oppressors. Hopefully 50 years from now we will be looked at as the brave souls that saved the kids!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I respect your position. However what if a high risk person can stay at home, buy groceries online, keep kids at home to do zoom school, work from home.    If this person can do this, then why not allow the rest of the county to open up.  Allow those who are not at risk to go to work, kids can go to school, and let them play.   Your family can be get isolated but let others continue with their lives.   I was scare and stayed at home for 4 months.  I’m done now with this. Covid is not going away anytime soon.  This is going to be like the flu every year.  It’s clearly more dangerous than the flu.  The problem I have is that we are allowing people to lose their jobs, homes, and mental health to protect those at risk.    This is the wrong approach. Let’s protect those who are at risk and isolate them and help them stay safe. All others can go back to work.     I am even ok with the mask thing when I go out.  I just cannot accept another 9 months of quarantine.


This.

Time to deal with who is at risk vs those who are not. High risk stay home. The rest of us? We can work, go to school, etc. Treating everyone as if they have the same risk is idiotic. Not science based.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Turn on ESPN. Earlier today Alabama HS on TV. Right now Utah HS football. Fans in the stands.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Time to live life.
Play soccer, open biz, go to school


----------



## Y_T (Aug 28, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That’s crazy. It’s so unfair to count somebody as positive when they’re, uh, still positive.


----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2020)

Emma said:


> For youth sports, all the different sports should get together and put together a comprehensive plan on how they will protect their employees, players, and parents.  Submit a proposal to the governor and mayors on how their individual steps and how they will be able to make this work for everyone without punishing the ones with weak immune systems or their caretakers.  It would create a bigger voting block and would preempt any concerns the governor might have for the state's citizens.


It's already been done.  On June 26, San Diego County submitted a comprehensive plan to the Governor restart youth sports.  To date its been ignored by the Governor.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 28, 2020)

Emma said:


> For youth sports, all the different sports should get together and put together a comprehensive plan on how they will protect their employees, players, and parents.  Submit a proposal to the governor and mayors on how their individual steps and how they will be able to make this work for everyone without punishing the ones with weak immune systems or their caretakers.  It would create a bigger voting block and would preempt any concerns the governor might have for the state's citizens.
> 
> The teachers/school employees need to be able to have protective gear and be able to opt out without financial punishment or career punishments.  This should include private schools. No one should have the power to force people back to teach if they are fearful of their lives.  If at that point, we have enough teachers/staff to run schools with the amount of kids who would like to do in class learning, then we move on from their and plan it with what we have for the rest of the year.  If we don't have enough teachers/staff who can come back, then we have to be a little bit more patient and do the best we can.  Everyone is stressed and everyone is tired but we don't have to make it worse for each other.


ok so long as you apply the same standard to everyone else: grocery workers, taxi and bus drivers, air con guys and plumbers, dental hygienists, garbage collectors, waiters and construction workers


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> ok so long as you apply the same standard to everyone else: grocery workers, taxi and bus drivers, air con guys and plumbers, dental hygienists, garbage collectors, waiters and construction workers
> [/QUO
> 
> I do.  It should be that way for everyone who works in a job that requires a lot of physical interaction at long period of times - especially those that can't stop themselves from grabbing on to you or hugging you.  Kids are cute but they're handsy.


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> It's already been done.  On June 26, San Diego County submitted a comprehensive plan to the Governor restart youth sports.  To date its been ignored by the Governor.


It needs to be done throughout CA - not just one county.  Did you hear about the OC team going to Oceanside?  Not that I blame them.  I would have done the same!  I'm actually very proud of San Diegans.  For the most part, we've really been able to balance our needs and potentially saving people. I'm just as frustrated with this situation and I'd like the dialogue to happen more often.  I don't this is  happening enough but then we did get 12,000 lightning strikes so priorities might not be on youth sports at the moment unless we get a large voting block to put pressure on the Governor.  

It's also true that if we all just have tons of scrimmages at public parks, no one will get in trouble.  Just respect your fellow neighbors who may be stressed out about their family member's health or their own health and wear masks along with social distance.  Even if you don't believe in it or don't like it, it might save a life and will make someone less stressed.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 28, 2020)

Emma said:


> For youth sports, all the different sports should get together and put together a comprehensive plan on how they will protect their employees, players, and parents.  *Submit a proposal to the governor and mayors* on how their individual steps and how they will be able to make this work for everyone without punishing the ones with weak immune systems or their caretakers.  It would create a bigger voting block and would preempt any concerns the governor might have for the state's citizens.
> 
> The teachers/school employees need to be able to have protective gear and be able to opt out without financial punishment or career punishments.  This should include private schools. No one should have the power to force people back to teach if they are fearful of their lives.  If at that point, we have enough teachers/staff to run schools with the amount of kids who would like to do in class learning, then we move on from their and plan it with what we have for the rest of the year.  If we don't have enough teachers/staff who can come back, then we have to be a little bit more patient and do the best we can.  Everyone is stressed and everyone is tired but we don't have to make it worse for each other.


Cali got what they voted for.  Lesson's will be learned by this.  Remember, what comes around goes around.  Rules will be followed.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 28, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Except you are lying. It does not count as a new case. It only counts toward the positivity rate as it should because they, uh, tested positive.


Prove me wrong.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 8854
> Time to live life.
> Play soccer, open biz, go to school


Lots of gringos in Utah.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lots of gringos in Utah.


Utah is nice but I prefer Colorado or California.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Utah is nice but I prefer Colorado or California.


The people in Utah are extra nice, it is 30 to 40% less expensive to live there and everyone is carrying. Where does Colorado come in on living expense?


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

Great Park's Mr Balloon Man got his official Mask.  Let them play!!!


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Great Park's Mr Balloon Man got his official Mask.  Let them play!!!
> 
> View attachment 8858


Notice the adults and kids in the background?  Hoops for them but the girls only get to juggle and be 6ft away.......lol.  As the great Bill Gates once said, "Life is not fair; get used to it."


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Chalklines (Aug 29, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Notice the adults and kids in the background?  Hoops for them but the girls only get to juggle and be 6ft away.......lol.  As the great Bill Gates once said, "Life is not fair; get used to it."


Anyone explain why Keepers cant team practice with gloves but basketball practice outside is acceptable with a shared ball?

Does anyone really think anymore?


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Anyone explain why Keepers cant team practice with gloves but basketball practice outside is acceptable with a shared ball?
> 
> Does anyone really think anymore?


"Life is not fair Chalk lines, get used to it."  I do have a Q for you.  Can you explain your name and why you picked it?  I will share what I like about the name after you.


----------



## watfly (Aug 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The people in Utah are extra nice, it is 30 to 40% less expensive to live there and everyone is carrying. Where does Colorado come in on living expense?


And everything is less crowded on Sunday.  Snow is also way better than Colorado.  Actually, only a small percentage carry...I lived there for 14 years.


----------



## Hugh Jasol (Aug 29, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Anyone explain why Keepers cant team practice with gloves but basketball practice outside is acceptable with a shared ball?
> 
> Does anyone really think anymore?


EOTL will tell us exactly why it makes sense and why we are a-holes and morons for even daring to ask the question.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Anyone explain why Keepers cant team practice with gloves but basketball practice outside is acceptable with a shared ball?
> 
> Does anyone really think anymore?


Cal south rule. It was part of their phase 1 return to play. I believe they felt it would just be a few weeks and clubs would be able to move to phase 2, that included touching the ball with your hands. Many months later still in phase 1 and Cal South has failed to adapt their guidelines.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 29, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> Cal south rule. It was part of their phase 1 return to play. I believe they felt it would just be a few weeks and clubs would be able to move to phase 2, that included touching the ball with your hands. Many months later still in phase 1 and Cal South has failed to adapt their guidelines.


Cal South hasn’t done a thing to promote youth soccer.  Where’s is the leadership?  I heard they are calling out of state tourney directors telling them not to accept calif kids and they won’t print out new player cards.  If true this is beyond comprehension.  Can we just get rid of Cal South?


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Prove me wrong.....


Lying about something and the. demanding that people prove you’re lying isn’t an effective way 
to gain credibility dumbs**t. Google your own quote and you will find the truth which says and I quote:

“Even if a person tests positive multiple times, their case will only be counted once in the county’s total number of cases.

However, every test that a person takes is counted as part of the county’s test positivity rate, even if the tests are taken by the same person.”


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> All of this has been very evident from the beginning. I warned you a week ago the @EOTL ‘s of the world won. Time for us to step up and become the Harriet Tubman of our times. The underground railroad thrived because people were brave enough to stand up to the oppressors. Hopefully 50 years from now we will be looked at as the brave souls that saved the kids!


OMG.  You just compared your “struggle” to get your 13 year old daughter back to soccer practice with those who risked their lived fighting racism. 

Thank you for conceding that I have won. It’s a real burden being right so much in the face of such vile hatred and persecution. It’s just like what MLK Jr. faced.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Here’s the thing that most infuriated me. When we started 15 days to slow the spread it was all about hospitalizations and flatten the curve. This proves in California it’s no longer about that.  It’s no longer even about saving lives. I’ll leave it to you all to debate in the off topic forum what it’s really about but it can’t be about those things.  I feel so very lies to...they said it was urgent to stop hospitals from getting overwhelmed.


IKR. I can’t believe people keep focusing on the fact that 182,000 have died with another 1,000+ every day.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That’s crazy. It’s so unfair to count somebody as positive when they’re, uh, still positive.


Would really like to see a published article by the health department that actually addresses how they handle multiple test of the same person.  Otherwise it is all conjecture .


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Not science based.


This pandemic gave me a second definition of the phrase, "political science", and it's the first one I think of when I hear the phrase.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 29, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Cal South hasn’t done a thing to promote youth soccer.  Where’s is the leadership?  I heard they are calling out of state tourney directors telling them not to accept calif kids and they won’t print out new player cards.  If true this is beyond comprehension.  Can we just get rid of Cal South?


Bingo nothing from them and they where not even responsible enough to tell or explain to memembers  that the new youth 14 person cohort restrictions that came out yesterday are in *addition* to the youth guidance rules.  Can't even practice with more than 14 but they failed to mention that but talked about scrimmages instead that don't fall under any guidance so far

Scroll to the bottom for youth sports








						Current safety measures
					

Steps you can take to protect yourself from COVID-19 and prevent its spread.




					covid19.ca.gov
				




Zero leadership or help getting youth soccer beyond the dead in the water phase were in now


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Lying about something and the. demanding that people prove you’re lying isn’t an effective way
> to gain credibility dumbs**t. Google your own quote and you will find the truth which says and I quote:
> 
> “Even if a person tests positive multiple times, their case will only be counted once in the county’s total number of cases.
> ...


Only when the accuser has no real argument....in Poker, if you feel someone is lying, you call and must show your cards when you call in order to win the pot.  Same in lie, if you accuse someone of lying, you assume the responsibility of proving they are lying.  

Otherwise you resort to low level name calling and “you google it”....lol....have a nice day in  your ivory tower.


----------



## Kante (Aug 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> the math is vicious here. The more you test the more cases you’ll find. Test less and less asymptomatic and the positivity goes up. Can’t win


to be fair, to get both numbers to go down, covid needs to be actually under control, which seems to be the point.

(not being snarky. you're one of the informative folks who post.)

and with 2x+ more testing available, the push is to test more, which will drive up case counts but also will provide 2x+ more visibility to what's actually going on, which is good for "solving" Covid longer term.

have been hoping that, somehow, play would restart but looks like Jpeter was right the whole time, not gonna happen.

with LA County public health saying schools are closed thru December, most games are, barring extraordinary measures, on hold thru at least eom December for most.

be interesting to see what happens in SD as a possible exception. They're clearly pushing hard thru back channels to get approved for games.

Seems like we'll know one way or the other soon, with call likely being made by mid Sept at the latest.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 29, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I respect your position. However what if a high risk person can stay at home, buy groceries online, keep kids at home to do zoom school, work from home.    If this person can do this, then why not allow the rest of the county to open up.  Allow those who are not at risk to go to work, kids can go to school, and let them play.   Your family can be get isolated but let others continue with their lives.   I was scare and stayed at home for 4 months.  I’m done now with this. Covid is not going away anytime soon.  This is going to be like the flu every year.  It’s clearly more dangerous than the flu.  The problem I have is that we are allowing people to lose their jobs, homes, and mental health to protect those at risk.    This is the wrong approach. Let’s protect those who are at risk and isolate them and help them stay safe. All others can go back to work.     I am even ok with the mask thing when I go out.  I just cannot accept another 9 months of quarantine.


Who is still on complete quarantine or lock down? Those who are infected of course. But otherwise, very few. Certainly a lot of restrictions but complete quarantine? As someone recently reminded me there have been about 5 million confirmed cases of covid-19 in the US, even if we have not counted all because they are asymptomatic and there are 10 million or even 15 million, we need to remember there are 350+ million people in the the US.  That is a huge percentage of people that have not had it.  Looking forward to antivirals (there are five FDA approved drugs that could work against covid) and of course a few vaccines, hopefully coming by early next year.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Who is still on complete quarantine or lock down?* Those who are infected of course*. But otherwise, very few. Certainly a lot of restrictions but complete quarantine? As someone recently reminded me there have been about 5 million confirmed cases of covid-19 in the US, even if we have not counted all because they are asymptomatic and there are 10 million or even 15 million, we need to remember there are 350+ million people in the the US.  That is a huge percentage of people that have not had it.  Looking forward to antivirals (there are five FDA approved drugs that could work against covid) and of course a few vaccines, hopefully coming by early next year.


and those who are in bad health should be.  That would fix a lot of this.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Only when the accuser has no real argument....in Poker, if you feel someone is lying, you call and must show your cards when you call in order to win the pot.  Same in lie, if you accuse someone of lying, you assume the responsibility of proving they are lying.
> 
> Otherwise you resort to low level name calling and “you google it”....lol....have a nice day in  your ivory tower.


Has anyone wondered why @Kicker4Life quoted one sentence out of a larger article, omitted the surrounding sentences, and is now demanding that I prove what they say? I know what they say. They say exactly the opposite of your assertion that people who test positive in multiple cases count as a new case. All you need to do is google your quote.

Link us the whole article liar.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> and those who are in bad health should be.  That would fix a lot of this.


This is all the fault of old and sick people.  They really need to get their s**t together so I can get a beer.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> And everything is less crowded on Sunday.  Snow is also way better than Colorado.  Actually, only a small percentage carry...I lived there for 14 years.


Where were you when I was trying to warn the GDA Mafia about the CO snow?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Has anyone wondered why @Kicker4Life quoted one sentence out of a larger article, omitted the surrounding sentences, and is now demanding that I prove what they say? I know what they say. They say exactly the opposite of your assertion that people who test positive in multiple cases count as a new case. All you need to do is google your quote.
> 
> Link us the whole article liar.


Happy to hear I’m living rent free......

PS I wasn’t quoting any article, just my neighbor who is a Hospital Admin.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This is all the fault of old and sick people.  They really need to get their s**t together so I can get a beer.


"Life is not fair, deal with eotl."  Eat healthy, be righteous ((if you havent been and now would be good time to start.  This is all about second chances for all btw)) and reap big reward.  It's all coming together nicely.  Tough times ahead so I would not drink alcohol or eat bad food made from chemicals that cause heart disease.  Process is bad and cause so much cancer, heart attacks, cholesterol, more cancer, alcohol, vaping, cheese hot dogs from am/pm, Vicodin and more pills and more pills!!!  Forget that past and never worry about da future coming soon to a life near you, if you want freedom of choice.  The choice is clear and the choice is all yours.


----------



## watfly (Aug 29, 2020)

Sor


EOTL said:


> Where were you when I was trying to warn the GDA Mafia about the CO snow?


Sorry I didn't have your back but I have no clue what you're referring to.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Happy to hear I’m living rent free......
> 
> PS I wasn’t quoting any article, just my neighbor who is a Hospital Admin.


I see. I heard from a Domino’s Admin that you were running a pedo ring out of a pizza parlor in D.C.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Aug 29, 2020)

Does anyone believe the governor will snap out of it one day soon and really look at the data and science? Until then not just soccer but the future of this state are in jeopardy for years to come.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I see. I heard from a Domino’s Admin that you were running a pedo ring out of a pizza parlor in D.C.


Atta boy!  Good to see you haven’t lost your wit...


----------



## chiefs (Aug 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Would really like to see a published article by the health department that actually addresses how they handle multiple test of the same person.  Otherwise it is all conjecture .


It’s a fact.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> OMG.  You just compared your “struggle” to get your 13 year old daughter back to soccer practice with those who risked their lived fighting racism.
> 
> Thank you for conceding that I have won. It’s a real burden being right so much in the face of such vile hatred and persecution. It’s just like what MLK Jr. faced.


Racism is all in your head.
Simpleton


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This is all the fault of old and sick people.  They really need to get their s**t together so I can get a beer.


ETOL, you’ve had a lot of well thought out posts, but this one makes no sense to me.  You’re saying everyone needs to share in the suffering because a few are vulnerable.  So, no one should go to the beach because some people may have skin cancer?   

My parents and their older friends are extremely concerned about this.  They are taking necessary precautions and are encouraging their young/healthy family and friends to live their lives.  It would be selfish of them to do anything else


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> This has been the issue since early on.
> 
> We are killing biz and livelihoods.
> 
> ...


You AZ guys know everything. 480 cases of the virus at ASU, 20+ are faculty members. Arizona does not believe the virus is real, just waiting for the next super spreader event to happen. Why not just wait until a vaccine or better therapy comes online, one that works globally not one pushed by quacks, and then send the kids back. Why push it so hard and put others in jeopardy?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 29, 2020)

Kante said:


> to be fair, to get both numbers to go down, covid needs to be actually under control, which seems to be the point.


Hospitalizations are dropping like a stone in California.  The decrease yesterday was -204.  Remember when we started this they told us it was about not overwhelming hospitals.  But now it's about keeping everyone safe and mathematically some counties will be in elevated zones if they even have a couple of cases due to their low population count.  The math makes no sense.  If it's really about severity fo disease, hospitalizations (and maybe deaths) are the metrics we should be looking at.  Otherwise this thing could become as ordinary as a cold as it mutates but we'd still be lockdown because it's widespread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> And everything is less crowded on Sunday.  Snow is also way better than Colorado.  Actually, only a small percentage carry...I lived there for 14 years.


700,000 ccw permits in 2017.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 29, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Bingo nothing from them and they where not even responsible enough to tell or explain to memembers  that the new youth 14 person cohort restrictions that came out yesterday are in *addition* to the youth guidance rules.  Can't even practice with more than 14 but they failed to mention that but talked about scrimmages instead that don't fall under any guidance so far
> 
> Scroll to the bottom for youth sports
> 
> ...


I've commented on this before, but, at least the way this is written, it defines the cohort guidance as applying, in addition to the youth sports guidance, for activities in "indoor environments."  See the language below that you get when you click on the youth sports industry link under industry guidance. First they mention and provide links for the youth sports guidance previously issues and then they include this -

"Cohorts of kids and adults in controlled, supervised settings

A *cohort* is a stable group of no more than 14 children or youth and no more than two supervising adults in a supervised environment. The group stays together for all activities, including meals and recreation. And this group avoids contact with anyone not in their group.

Follow the guidance for cohorts of children and youth in controlled, supervised and indoor environments. These environments include, but are not limited to, the following:


public and private schools
licensed and license-exempt child care settings 
organized and supervised care environments, like “distance learning hubs”
recreation programs
before and after school programs
youth groups
day camps
See the answers to frequently asked questions about cohort guidance."

I think that suggests the cohort guidance applies for "indoor" youth sports, rather than outdoor ones like soccer.

It's possible that the cohort numerical definition could apply to outdoor sports, because the word "cohort" is used at least once in the formerly issued youth sports guidance, but if so it would be odd that the "guidance for cohorts of children" would specifically apply only to "indoor environments."


----------



## Kante (Aug 29, 2020)

I think, but am not sure, the focus initially was 1) on making sure the hospitals did not get overwhelmed (so that mortalities did not hockey stick) and 2) provide time to build care capacity. So fair enough, in theory, they've done both by now. 

On the low pop counties, yeah, the rules are a challenge, but that's not so relevant in SoCal.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Hospitalizations are dropping like a stone in California.  The decrease yesterday was -204.  Remember when we started this they told us it was about not overwhelming hospitals.  But now it's about keeping everyone safe and mathematically some counties will be in elevated zones if they even have a couple of cases due to their low population count.  The math makes no sense.  If it's really about severity fo disease, hospitalizations (and maybe deaths) are the metrics we should be looking at.  Otherwise this thing could become as ordinary as a cold as it mutates but we'd still be lockdown because it's widespread.


Gosh, cases are dropping like a rock?  The social distancing restrictions worked! We won!  Back to normal everyone!


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> ETOL, you’ve had a lot of well thought out posts, but this one makes no sense to me.  You’re saying everyone needs to share in the suffering because a few are vulnerable.  So, no one should go to the beach because some people may have skin cancer?
> 
> My parents and their older friends are extremely concerned about this.  They are taking necessary precautions and are encouraging their young/healthy family and friends to live their lives.  It would be selfish of them to do anything else


Your parents are fortunate they have the family and financial resources necessary to take those precautions. Let’s kill those who don’t, and those who learned from our people they trust that it’s a hoax.  And those who didn’t know they had a condition that made them susceptible.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Hospitalizations are dropping like a stone in California.  The decrease yesterday was -204.  Remember when we started this they told us it was about not overwhelming hospitals.  But now it's about keeping everyone safe and mathematically some counties will be in elevated zones if they even have a couple of cases due to their low population count.  The math makes no sense.  If it's really about severity fo disease, hospitalizations (and maybe deaths) are the metrics we should be looking at.  Otherwise this thing could become as ordinary as a cold as it mutates but we'd still be lockdown because it's widespread.


I was pretty sure Santa Clara was going to be off the watch list yesterday when the earliest day dropped off the 14-day average. Ha! The jokes on me. In California, "Flatten the curve" has obviously become, "Wait for a vaccine (and a while longer if needed)".

My guess is that as things open up a bit (inside businesses, etc.) and as people tire of the restrictions and/or feel some restrictions are arbitrary, "unsanctioned" activity will increase and we will continue rather low, "slow burn" of cases that will stay with us into the new year at least. Just hoping it will be better than I imagine.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 29, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> ETOL, you’ve had a lot of well thought out posts, but this one makes no sense to me.  You’re saying everyone needs to share in the suffering because a few are vulnerable.  So, no one should go to the beach because some people may have skin cancer?
> 
> My parents and their older friends are extremely concerned about this.  They are taking necessary precautions and are encouraging their young/healthy family and friends to live their lives.  It would be selfish of them to do anything else


Precisely! The at risk and vulnerable are going to stay away and self isolate regardless. The people that are out and about at at a much smaller risk of any serious health problems.

Riddle me this... In the past decade there have been “severe” flu seasons where up to 60,000 people died in the US.  Why did we not shut down schools and businesses then? Did their lives not matter? Was 60k an acceptable number?

We know who is at risk. It is not the general public. The effects of the financial and emotional consequences of the shutdowns are affecting everyone however.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 29, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I was pretty sure Santa Clara was going to be off the watch list yesterday when the earliest day dropped off the 14-day average. Ha! The jokes on me. In California, "Flatten the curve" has obviously become, "Wait for a vaccine (and a while longer if needed)".
> 
> My guess is that as things open up a bit (inside businesses, etc.) and as people tire of the restrictions and/or feel some restrictions are arbitrary, "unsanctioned" activity will increase and we will continue rather low, "slow burn" of cases that will stay with us into the new year at least. Just hoping it will be better than I imagine.


I think you had it dead on.  It's our first day back and we were at a park in Van Nuys.  3 illegal scrimmages going on (no refs) and 1 lacrosse game.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

Life is not fair, ask my best friends, friend Jeff.  I met Jeff and his family a few times.  He was always stressed out.  He had to make $350,000+ a year and traveled all over the world.  He had all the nice things.  He lived fast so he could retire early at 58.  He lived so fast he ate like sh*t and drank a lot of wine at night.  Overweight and overworked.  Jeff worked at Microsoft for 20+ years.  Very smart cat.  Went on his own and did really well for himself. Military back ground in cyber security and understands NSA very well.  Anyway, he told my best buddy to get a gun for this and that and he's leaving Seattle for Eastern WA.  This guy Jeff knows the ends and outs of what is really going and had his retirement around the corner.  Well, Jeff got the horrible news of a very bad cancer in his stomach.  His plans have changed and is now looking to live one day at a time.  Live for for today as if you have no tomorrow.  Stay strong Jeff.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Precisely! The at risk and vulnerable are going to stay away and self isolate regardless. The people that are out and about at at a much smaller risk of any serious health problems.
> 
> Riddle me this... In the past decade there have been “severe” flu seasons where up to 60,000 people died in the US.  Why did we not shut down schools and businesses then? Did their lives not matter? Was 60k an acceptable number?
> 
> We know who is at risk. It is not the general public. The effects of the financial and emotional consequences of the shutdowns are affecting everyone however.


Yes, 60k, but more typically 30k, is an acceptable number. 10x that is not. Or more likely 50x without social distancing.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 29, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> "Life is not fair Chalk lines, get used to it."  I do have a Q for you.  Can you explain your name and why you picked it?  I will share what I like about the name after you.


Football related. Coached HS in Texas before moving to this mess.

You're next and please dont tell me it reminds you of skiing back in the late 80's


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, 60k, but more typically 30k, is an acceptable number. 10x that is not. Or more likely 50x without social distancing.


Okaaay. 

Your posts seem to often mention those that are in a financially disadvantaged situation. How does keeping the schools closed which  makes a family have to either stay home from work to help their young ones distance learn or send them to (and pay for) an off site distance learning center, make sense? Cities are literally opening up class rooms and civic/recreation centers for kids to come to to have supervised distance learning. But they have to be paid for (140.00 per week in my area).

Never mind the cost, it is literally sending kids into classroom situations without teachers. The kids will still have the problems they are having caused by looking at a monitor all day long. What about the day care workers that are supervising the kids? Doesn’t their health matter?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Hospitalizations are dropping like a stone in California.  The decrease yesterday was -204.  Remember when we started this they told us it was about not overwhelming hospitals.  But now it's about keeping everyone safe and mathematically some counties will be in elevated zones if they even have a couple of cases due to their low population count.  The math makes no sense.  If it's really about severity fo disease, hospitalizations (and maybe deaths) are the metrics we should be looking at.  Otherwise this thing could become as ordinary as a cold as it mutates but we'd still be lockdown because it's widespread.


Some of us can call people who work or run hospitals to see what is going on. In the two biggest OC Hospitals - there is no crazy outbreak or people in need of incubation. From their perspective, as they have relayed, the virus is under control - for the most part. The cases they are seeing are the 20-30 “kids”, mainly male and single. Virtually no kids, except occasional infants but nothing life threatening. Kids who were initially having issues were those with auto-immune problems. They also relayed they have problems with just about any virus. I’m sure most have seen viral video of the doctors who came out against current guidelines and being told how to treat their patients. One of the doctors lost her job and “someone” had enough influence to have her website removed. This isn’t about health.

Many say you have to adapt or “live with it”. Many have done so. People will never accept having rules changed on them after complying. We have a set of rules that govern us already- which most people follow. No one likes having rules that don’t apply to everyone.  Newsom would have been the kid who no one plays with because they keep trying to make the rules and change them when they aren’t winning.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Football related. Coached HS in Texas before moving to this mess.
> 
> You're next and please dont tell me it reminds you of skiing back in the late 80's


I was not thinking about the 80s.  You did remind me of this one time I won't share.  This is late 70s stuff.  Little League baseball.  I remember the chalk being run down the foul line on each side by the umpires who were chewing gum and getting ready to call the game.  I loved playing baseball and I used to watch the umpires chalk it up.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 29, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> ETOL, you’ve had a lot of well thought out posts, but this one makes no sense to me.  You’re saying everyone needs to share in the suffering because a few are vulnerable.  So, no one should go to the beach because some people may have skin cancer?
> 
> My parents and their older friends are extremely concerned about this.  They are taking necessary precautions and are encouraging their young/healthy family and friends to live their lives.  It would be selfish of them to do anything else


It’s also interesting that folks claim their kids need to get back to normal because the depression from social distancing is too much, yet f**k people over 65 or who might have a health condition, or the healthcare providers forced to risk their health and lives. They can do nothing, go nowhere and do nothing until there’s a vaccine, or they can face a significant risk of dying.

If Americans had done what most European countries had done, or even NY, we wouldn’t be where we are now. @Desert Hound could have his beer, your folks could hug their child after soccer practice, and almost everyone would be back to work.  But the American way is to expect other people will change their lives because it’s just too inconvenient for you to change your lifestyle.  So the U.S. gets to be the embarrassment of the world.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Some of us can call people who work or run hospitals to see what is going on. In the two biggest OC Hospitals - there is no crazy outbreak or people in need of incubation. From their perspective, as they have relayed, the virus is under control - for the most part. The cases they are seeing are the 20-30 “kids”, mainly male and single. Virtually no kids, except occasional infants but nothing life threatening. Kids who were initially having issues were those with auto-immune problems. They also relayed they have problems with just about any virus. I’m sure most have seen viral video of the doctors who came out against current guidelines and being told how to treat their patients. One of the doctors lost her job and “someone” had enough influence to have her website removed. This isn’t about health.
> 
> Many say you have to adapt or “live with it”. Many have done so. People will never accept having rules changed on them after complying. We have a set of rules that govern us already- which most people follow. No one likes having rules that don’t apply to everyone.  Newsom would have been the kid who no one plays with because they keep trying to make the rules and change them when they aren’t winning.


Life is not fair, get used to it.  That's what Bill says and so many others like him.  Take all the credit and act like their so smart and have all the answers and all the money.  Funny how that works.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Your parents are fortunate they have the family and financial resources necessary to take those precautions. Let’s kill those who don’t, and those who learned from our people they trust that it’s a hoax.  And those who didn’t know they had a condition that made them susceptible.


Boy, I could break this down but would go on longer than I normally do. Some of us are actually going in to poor areas and helping during this issue. Some of us actually have to sneak in to areas to do something as simple as drop off meals/food do to guidelines. Some of these poor families actually need orgs and institutions that are locked down in order to eat and/or get educational help. You bring up the poor or unfortunate only in an attempt to validate what you are saying. These “precautions” have nothing to do with finances - unless you are trying to actually drain finances. Then what you said you actually proved what everyone on here is saying. OC Board of Education and Churches are suing California, mostly, to help the kids. To argue otherwise otherwise is illogical


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s also interesting that folks claim their kids need to get back to normal because the depression from social distancing is too much, yet f**k people over 65 or who might have a health condition, or the healthcare providers forced to risk their health and lives. They can do nothing, go nowhere and do nothing until there’s a vaccine, or they can face a significant risk of dying.
> 
> If Americans had done what most European countries had done, *or even NY*, we wouldn’t be where we are now. @Desert Hound could have his beer, your folks could hug their child after soccer practice, and almost everyone would be back to work.  But the American way is to expect other people will change their lives because it’s just too inconvenient for you to change your lifestyle.  So the U.S. gets to be the embarrassment of the world.


ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!! You mean forcing nursing homes into taking in Covid positive patients that lead to countless deaths!? We have a fraction of the deaths that NY has!
CA has just under 13k deaths. 
NY has almost 33k!
California has twice as many people. 
Those are the numbers that matter!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If Americans had done what most European countries had done, *or even NY*, we wouldn’t be where we are now. @Desert Hound could have his beer, your folks could hug their child after soccer practice, and almost everyone would be back to work.  But the American way is to expect other people will change their lives because it’s just too inconvenient for you to change your lifestyle.  So the U.S. gets to be the embarrassment of the world.


Ha! NY? Damn, that's some stupid shit, right there.

If you would actually pay attention to what is going on, you'd realize there's more to this than wearing a mask. The wonderful view fo life NY has right now is due to the fact that they are standing on the biggest pile of dead grandparents in the country - and it's not even close.

CA  32 / 100,000
TX  42 / 100,000
AZ  69 / 100,000
NY 80 / 100,000
NYC 281 / 100,000


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 29, 2020)

Again there are some good perspectives on this thread but it’s impossible now to ignore the craziness of the situation we are in.

Anyone with a modicum of sense can see that we’ve been played, lied to and had the goalposts moved many times since March. At what point does a substantial percentage of Californians stand up and say “enough is enough.” I’ve always believed patriotic Americans would never accept having the piss clearly taken out of them, to use an English phrase.

I see and hear talk of petitions for recalling and wonder where that will go. Will it fizzle out (like the last two recall attempts) and most of us just return to accepting the frankly unacceptable situation we find ourselves in?

I guess we are all waiting to hear from Cal South, CSL, SCDSL and other leagues. It seems pretty clear that games cannot possibly happen in the near future so I hope we’ll be hearing from them shortly.

Do we just move towards unsanctioned soccer/sport and ignore the threat of suspension or punishment as individuals and organizations?

Or maybe we all just sit back and wait for Alexi Lalas to somehow save us!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

*BANNED FOR 1 WEEK*

*Dominic*



EOTL said:


> It’s also interesting that folks claim their kids need to get back to normal because the depression from social distancing is too much, yet f**k people over 65 or who might have a health condition, or the healthcare providers forced to risk their health and lives. They can do nothing, go nowhere and do nothing until there’s a vaccine, or they can face a significant risk of dying.
> 
> If Americans had done what most European countries had done, or even NY, we wouldn’t be where we are now. @Desert Hound could have his beer, your folks could hug their child after soccer practice, and almost everyone would be back to work.  But the American way is to expect other people will change their lives because it’s just too inconvenient for you to change your lifestyle.  So the U.S. gets to be the embarrassment of the world.


BYE BYE pinko.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 29, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Ha! NY? Damn, that's some stupid shit, right there.
> 
> If you would actually pay attention to what is going on, you'd realize there's more to this than wearing a mask. The wonderful view fo life NY has right now is due to the fact that they are standing on the biggest pile of dead grandparents in the country - and it's not even close.
> 
> ...


To compare NY to the rest of the country as a good example of how to handle the Covid pandemic might be the single most stupid take on this subject I have seen ( and that’s saying something)


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 29, 2020)

[QUOTE="JumboJack said:


> To compare NY to the rest of the country as a good example of how to handle the Covid pandemic might be the single most stupid take on this subject I have seen ( and that’s saying something)


Man I thought I was stupid


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 29, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Ha! NY? Damn, that's some stupid shit, right there.
> 
> If you would actually pay attention to what is going on, you'd realize there's more to this than wearing a mask. The wonderful view fo life NY has right now is due to the fact that they are standing on the biggest pile of dead grandparents in the country - and it's not even close.
> 
> ...


Now I know that person is just trolling. You can Bing (google suppresses searches and gives unrelated info) and find out the masses of  people who are paid to troll on Reddit (who does well banning them), Facebook, Twitter and all the thousands of forums online. Many are very good and sound like “normal” people. Businesses do it with fake reviews and paying for influence on related message boards, but this is a bit more sinister. Where giving out fake info actually can hurt people. Just have to figure out who they are, point them out and ignore them. They will fight and say how they are real people. If they are real, still better not to engage with people talking repeated nonsense.


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s also interesting that folks claim their kids need to get back to normal because the depression from social distancing is too much, yet f**k people over 65 or who might have a health condition, or the healthcare providers forced to risk their health and lives. They can do nothing, go nowhere and do nothing until there’s a vaccine, or they can face a significant risk of dying.
> 
> If Americans had done what most European countries had done, or even NY, we wouldn’t be where we are now. @Desert Hound could have his beer, your folks could hug their child after soccer practice, and almost everyone would be back to work.  But the American way is to expect other people will change their lives because it’s just too inconvenient for you to change your lifestyle.  So the U.S. gets to be the embarrassment of the world.


How do kids going to school kill people over 65?  Serious question, I don’t see to correlation.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BYE BYE pinko.
> View attachment 8863


*BANNED FOR 1 WEEK

DOMINIC*


----------



## Dominic (Aug 29, 2020)

If you want to get political go to the Off Topic, or you risk being banned.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 29, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> How do kids going to school kill people over 65?  Serious question, I don’t see to correlation.


Some of the kids and teachers live with people over 65 years old. The amount of people headed to the hospital if there is an outbreak at a school, which spreads into the community, can affect people over 65. Let us not forget all of the health care workers who have lost their own lives while treating people for Covid.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 29, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Some of the kids and teachers live with people over 65 years old. The amount of people headed to the hospital if there is an outbreak at a school, which spreads into the community, can affect people over 65. Let us not forget all of the health care workers who have lost their own lives while treating people for Covid.


Ok. Then those kids stay home and distance learn if there is no way for them to distance themselves from at risk people inside their home. Of course those kids should also avoid just about any other type of movement that could expose them to the virus that they could then bring home.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 29, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Again there are some good perspectives on this thread but it’s impossible now to ignore the craziness of the situation we are in.
> 
> *Anyone with a modicum of sense can see that we’ve been played, lied to and had the goalposts moved many times since March*. At what point does a substantial percentage of Californians stand up and say “enough is enough.” I’ve always believed patriotic Americans would never accept having the piss clearly taken out of them, to use an English phrase.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely being played. It's so clear from where I sit.  It's unfortunate.  I know that for us it's all about soccer, but it goes beyond that - long term small business health, mental health, you name it, will be impacted by decisions being driven by  political ideology.  It's unfortunate. A prudent, safe, scientific, non partisan approach isn't even being attempted.

On a bright note, I did see CA  teams in AZ today playing scrimmages.  It was hot. they played well considering  they were  playing in conditions they are not used to.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 29, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You are absolutely being played. It's so clear from where I sit.  It's unfortunate.  I know that for us it's all about soccer, but it goes beyond that - long term small business health, mental health, you name it, will be impacted by decisions being driven by  political ideology.  It's unfortunate. A prudent, safe, scientific, non partisan approach is even being attempted.
> 
> On a bright note, I did see CA  teams in AZ today playing scrimmages.  It was hot. they played well considering  they were  playing in conditions they are not used to.


Yeah for sure it extends way beyond soccer and sport and that’s the scary thing; we know it will negatively affect the mental health of young people (and adults to be fair) and that’s the absolute tragedy and scandal of this approach in CA.

I heard CA teams were going to AZ this weekend; long way to go but they are desperate to play!


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 29, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Precisely! The at risk and vulnerable are going to stay away and self isolate regardless. The people that are out and about at at a s  smaller risk of any serious health problems.
> 
> Riddle me this... In the past decade there have been “severe” flu seasons where up to 60,000 people died in the US.  Why did we not shut down schools and businesses then? Did their lives not matter? Was 60k an acceptable number?
> 
> We know who is at risk. It is not the general public. The effects of the financial and emotional consequences of the shutdowns are affecting everyone however.


 Seasonal flu is not as contagious as covid-19.  There is a seasonal flu shot. Covid-19 seems to be causing more inflamatory disease than the flu, possibly long term effect on the heart of even healthy individuals who get covid.  Covid-19 does not seem to be seasonal.  There isn't a  vaccine for covid  (yet), antivirals will become available soon.  And yet, with all the lock downs and prevention measure across the country we have still lost over 180,000 people in less than 8 months. So, without all those measures things could have been a lot worse and hopefully won't get worse. Info only, there were school shut downs for H1N1 outbreaks, but it is much easier to contain and not nearly as contagious.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Seasonal flu is not as contagious as covid-19.  There is a seasonal flu shot. Covid-19 seems to be causing more inflamatory disease than the flu, possibly long term effect on the heart of even healthy individuals who get covid.  Covid-19 does not seem to be seasonal.  There isn't a  vaccine for covid  (yet), antivirals will become available soon.  And yet, with all the lock downs and preventon measure across the country we have still lost over 180,000 people in less than 8 months. So, without all those measures things could have been a lot worse and hopefully won't get worse. Info only, there were school shut downs for H1N1 outbreaks, but it is much easier to contain and not nearly as contagious.


You can't just look at the positive of saving one life.  You have to look at the costs. The negatives include deaths from delayed screenings, suicides, and overdoses.  The loss of productivity in the economy and businesses lost.  The increase in spousal abuse, child abuse, and crime.  The loss in education suffered by kids.  The increase in depression and alcholism among people.

We could save lots of lives by dropping the speed limits to 20 mph.  We don't do that because it's not worth the cost. 

In my own case, my current medical condition should have been resolved in a month in normal times-- they would have just admitted me to the hospital and bombarded me with tests.  But I've been ill for 3 months and going because of the backup in labs, and because the hospitals are restricted.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 29, 2020)

Dargle said:


> I've commented on this before, but, at least the way this is written, it defines the cohort guidance as applying, in addition to the youth sports guidance, for activities in "indoor environments."  See the language below that you get when you click on the youth sports industry link under industry guidance. First they mention and provide links for the youth sports guidance previously issues and then they include this -
> 
> "Cohorts of kids and adults in controlled, supervised settings
> 
> ...


Cal south discussing this in the outdoor setting about scrimmages indicates there is not a distinction about cohort size indoor vs outdoor,  limit to 14 .... suggested for youth


----------



## Dargle (Aug 29, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Cal south discussing this in the outdoor setting about scrimmages indicates there is not a distinction about cohort size indoor vs outdoor,  limit to 14 .... suggested for youth


The Cal South cite to this was definitely unclear, since the guidance is itself very specific in limiting its applicability to “indoor environments.” It May be that, as I said, the State meant to apply the 14 limit to all cohorts, including the ones previously applicable guidance for youth sports and sent it to Cal South in advance with that explanation. It’s also possible Cal South just inferred this, without getting any special interpretation by the state. The problem is that Cal South simply passed along the information and didn’t offer any explanation.  If the 14 player cohort rule applied to outdoor sports, then scrimmages would be the least of a team’s problems. It would mean Cal South and the State would not permit even a physically distanced and masked practice involving more than 14 players.  I haven’t seen Cal South say that.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s also interesting that folks claim their kids need to get back to normal because the depression from social distancing is too much, yet f**k people over 65 or who might have a health condition, or the healthcare providers forced to risk their health and lives. They can do nothing, go nowhere and do nothing until there’s a vaccine, or they can face a significant risk of dying.
> 
> If Americans had done what most European countries had done, *or even NY*, we wouldn’t be where we are now. @Desert Hound could have his beer, your folks could hug their child after soccer practice, and almost everyone would be back to work.  But the American way is to expect other people will change their lives because it’s just too inconvenient for you to change your lifestyle.  So the U.S. gets to be the embarrassment of the world.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 29, 2020)

Dargle said:


> The Cal South cite to this was definitely unclear, since the guidance is itself very specific in limiting its applicability to “indoor environments.” It May be that, as I said, the State meant to apply the 14 limit to all cohorts, including the ones previously applicable guidance for youth sports and sent it to Cal South in advance with that explanation. It’s also possible Cal South just inferred this, without getting any special interpretation by the state. The problem is that Cal South simply passed along the information and didn’t offer any explanation.  If the 14 player cohort rule applied to outdoor sports, then scrimmages would be the least of a team’s problems. It would mean Cal South and the State would not permit even a physically distanced and masked practice involving more than 14 players.  I haven’t seen Cal South say that.


I would hope that's not the case either but the language says *and* indoor environment
Follow the guidance for cohorts of children and youth in controlled & supervised settings.. not limited to....

How my County interprets that may lead to additional restrictions in LA which are stronger vs the state guidance for example.  Masks for all players this week at UCLA and limited group size, 2 coaches only.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 29, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I would hope that's not the case either but the language says *and* indoor environment
> Follow the guidance for cohorts of children and youth in controlled & supervised settings.. not limited to....
> 
> How my County interprets that may lead to additional restrictions in LA which are stronger vs the state guidance for example.  Masks for all players this week at UCLA and limited group size, 2 coaches only.


That language ("This guidance applies to groups of children and youth in controlled, supervised, and indoor environments") means all three items in the sentence - controlled, supervised, AND indoor environments - must be present for the cohort guidance to apply.

Of course, LA County can impose stricter regulations than what the state requires, so in that sense it really doesn't matter what that language means as long as the county doesn't do something less than what the state requires.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 29, 2020)

Does anyone believe San Diego will get the OK to start up soccer games but OC and LA County will not? I can't imagine that would go over well and I'd be surprised if leaders allowed it to happen. Maybe it's a moot point as the new "requirements" make it pretty much impossible to reach and, of course, the goalposts can always be moved again.


----------



## dawson (Aug 29, 2020)

Dargle said:


> The Cal South cite to this was definitely unclear, since the guidance is itself very specific in limiting its applicability to “indoor environments.” It May be that, as I said, the State meant to apply the 14 limit to all cohorts, including the ones previously applicable guidance for youth sports and sent it to Cal South in advance with that explanation. It’s also possible Cal South just inferred this, without getting any special interpretation by the state. The problem is that Cal South simply passed along the information and didn’t offer any explanation.  If the 14 player cohort rule applied to outdoor sports, then scrimmages would be the least of a team’s problems. It would mean Cal South and the State would not permit even a physically distanced and masked practice involving more than 14 players.  I haven’t seen Cal South say that.


We have quite a few people on this forum who are lawyers or others who spend a lot of time studying these situations where regulations are written more like complicated contracts with seemingly conflicting or unclear sentences and paragraphs with references to other past restrictions that make it somewhat complicated to be confident as to what they really say or how they may apply .

T*he cohort restrictions appear they may have major consequences for youth soccer . If you are lawyer or a person who has experience with contracts or someone who has taken the time to study these restrictions in detail , what would you recommend to youth clubs who have practices scheduled for next week and beyond*. *I'm hoping for actual action items based on your opinion that you would recommend to a club versus just saying something in general like " just do what you think is right " especially since many clubs may not  know what is right.*

I hope I get at least a few responses. Thank you


----------



## LMULions (Aug 29, 2020)

To me, it all seems to do with the level of risk involved, and who is permitted to accept that risk - and which organizations are willing to bow to pressure when the prudent decision isn’t the popular decision.

University Presidents that originally allowed in-person classes and football knew it wasn’t the right decision but in certain regions where the politics allow it are going to try, only to realize in a few weeks/months that college kids cannot not-be-social. It will spread to the point that all in-person classes and sports will be cancelled.

Youth-sports is a little different because coaches and parents can enforce responsible behavior and social distancing to a greater degree than can be required of college kids. Also, parents have a more direct right to intervene in their behavior. If teams can maintain some semblance of distance and follow the rules, it could work. And you add that the risk - exercise, physical and emotional health of the kids - is probably worth it. We live in Az and I am happy that my daughter is able to practice. But I cringe at the end of practice when coach calls everyone in and they stand on top of each other - I have seen coaches in our same Club who enforce the distance rules better.

Grade school is the toughest call of all - the reward is even higher, but the risk is great too. Similar to college there is not a real way to enforce social distancing or mask wearing with kids that age. Therefore, the virus will absolutely work it’s way through that population. Absent shifting the entire demographic of teachers, bus-drivers, school administrators, to young adults in their 20’s and 30’s, more vulnerable adults and the population in general will become sick at a much higher rate. There is no way around that.

The one thing I an sick of is the brain dead people who make the claim that this is all the work of the new work order, that it’s the same as the season flu, that those who make the more cautious decision are doing so with the intent of stealing your rights.

What we’re doing right now is trying to determine the right speed limit - just as 20 MPH isn’t worth the risk, neither is abolishing the speed limit. I can’t drive 80 through a school zone because my car is better and I’m a better driver. Living in a society means sometimes you accept rules that don’t directly benefit you but the people you live in and around.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Does anyone believe San Diego will get the OK to start up soccer games but OC and LA County will not? I can't imagine that would go over well and I'd be surprised if leaders allowed it to happen. Maybe it's a moot point as the new "requirements" make it pretty much impossible to reach and, of course, the goalposts can always be moved again.


Goal posts are being moved as i write.  So unfair all this is but get used to it some like to say.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Aug 29, 2020)

dawson said:


> We have quite a few people on this forum who are lawyers or others who spend a lot of time studying these situations where regulations are written more like complicated contracts with seemingly conflicting or unclear sentences and paragraphs with references to other past restrictions that make it somewhat complicated to be confident as to what they really say or how they may apply .
> 
> T*he cohort restrictions appear they may have major consequences for youth soccer . If you are lawyer or a person who has experience with contracts or someone who has taken the time to study these restrictions in detail , what would you recommend to youth clubs who have practices scheduled for next week and beyond*. *I'm hoping for actual action items based on your opinion that you would recommend to a club versus just saying something in general like " just do what you think is right " especially since many clubs may not  know what is right.*
> 
> I hope I get at least a few responses. Thank you







__





						small-groups-child-youth
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				



“This guidance applies to groups of children and youth in controlled, supervised, and indoor environments...”
I would not recommend any change for teams practicing outside. Continue to operate under the plan established in conjunction with your county.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Aug 29, 2020)

It seems pretty clear that the guidance from 08/25 is not intended to apply to youth sports indoors or outdoors. ( the bold type is not added, it exists like this on the guidance document)

"This guidance applies to groups of children and youth in controlled, supervised, and indoor environments operated by local educational agencies, non profits, or other authorized providers, including, but not limited to, public and private schools; licensed and license-exempt child care settings; organized and supervised care environments, i.e., "distance learning hubs"; recreation programs; before and after school programs; youth groups; and day camps. *Guidance and directives related to schools, child care, day camps, youth sports, and institutions of higher education are not superseded by this document and still apply to those specified settings."*


----------



## chiefs (Aug 29, 2020)

__





						COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics
					

Tabulated data on provisional COVID-19 deaths by age, sex, race and Hispanic origin, and comorbidities.  Also includes an index of state-level and county-level mortality data available for download.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Reading 9,210 deaths attributed only to Covid.  The rest had serious illnesses or much older.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 29, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Some of the kids and teachers live with people over 65 years old. The amount of people headed to the hospital if there is an outbreak at a school, which spreads into the community, can affect people over 65. Let us not forget all of the health care workers who have lost their own lives while treating people for Covid.


If we keep trying to quarantine everyone to protect those at risk, we will have a severe depresión.   This means that benefits for the elderly will decrease, more layoffs, more foreclosures/evictions, and increase in crime and homeless families.    How is that better than just having those at risk and their families stay quarantined.    
Remember that this is not going away in January.  We need to do this for 9 more months at least.  Economist claim that 1 of every 3 small business will disappear.   Companies are no longer matching 401k, the state is running out of money, people are falling behind on mortgage payments.    1 year from now those at risk will still be at risk.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 29, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Remember that this is not going away in January.  We need to do this for 9 more months at least.


The risk is going to be longer, assuming our current outlook in California of wanting to keep everyone "safe".  Firstly, this assumes a "magic" vaccine which is 98% efficient and keeps people completely immune even if it's for a short time).  The reality is the initial vaccines are going to be much less efficient, particularly with those with compromised immune system like the elderly (who BTW, are the ones most vulnerable anyways). Remember despite having a vaccine H1N1 is still with us and the vaccine is not fully efficient.

Then remember they aren't going to have enough for everyone. They'll start with health care workers, essential workers, the elderly, but those looking to get back into offices waiting on a vaccine are going to be disappointed (particularly as it seems now multiple doses of the vaccine are required).  Also note the pediatric vaccine has not entered phase 3 testing.  We are looking at summer 2021 at the earliest for kids to get vaccinated.

Then it assumes that people are actually going to take it.  Surveys have shown large numbers are skeptical of the vaccine, particularly when it comes to children, and many will decline to be in the initial rollout of the vaccine (given, rightly or wrong, the perception that it's been rushed and long term effects not studied).  The government may need to force people to vaccinate (some states like Virginia and Hawaii have indicated they will force people).

This is why health experts are saying Americans must be prepared to wear masks for years to come, even after they've been vaccinated.  That's why the governor's plan has no "green level" return to normal.  Further, the governors standard's don't care about how sick people get, hospitalizations or deaths.  Even if the vaccine reduces the severity of the illness in a lot of people, as long as it's circulating and some group of the population remains vulnerable, the governor's plan contemplates restrictions-- in some low population counties having a few positive cases is enough to send them back up into the higher levels of restriction.  The thing could mutate to something as ubiquitous as the common cold, but if a handful of people still die from it California's standards still contemplate years of restrictions.


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The risk is going to be longer, assuming our current outlook in California of wanting to keep everyone "safe".  Firstly, this assumes a "magic" vaccine which is 98% efficient and keeps people completely immune even if it's for a short time).  The reality is the initial vaccines are going to be much less efficient, particularly with those with compromised immune system like the elderly (who BTW, are the ones most vulnerable anyways). Remember despite having a vaccine H1N1 is still with us and the vaccine is not fully efficient.
> 
> Then remember they aren't going to have enough for everyone. They'll start with health care workers, essential workers, the elderly, but those looking to get back into offices waiting on a vaccine are going to be disappointed (particularly as it seems now multiple doses of the vaccine are required).  Also note the pediatric vaccine has not entered phase 3 testing.  We are looking at summer 2021 at the earliest for kids to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


I don't know about everyone else, but the thought of sticking my arm out, (or either of my children's, one of whom is a cancer survivor,) for a rushed, highly politically-charged vaccine, is a big no fking thank you from me.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but the thought of sticking my arm out, (or either of my children's, one of whom is a cancer survivor,) for a rushed, highly politically-charged vaccine, is a big no fking thank you from me.


No need to.  There are already cure(s) available.


----------



## Spfister (Aug 29, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> No Fall soccer, no school, no small business. Options? 1. Recall 2. Move to a state with better leadership. If number 1 doesn’t pan out moving is the only option.


We are outta here. Lived in CA my whole life, but can’t take it anymore. Thankfully I can work anywhere with my job. It was one thing in the spring when the entire country schools and sports were closed… But our kids not being in school and not being on the field are going to fall behind in both areas my. My sons dream is to play Division I soccer and he cannot have another year off the field when other kids are playing games and tournaments And he is stuck doing passing drills 6 feet apart with his club team.


----------



## mlx (Aug 29, 2020)

Spfister said:


> We are outta here. Lived in CA my whole life, but can’t take it anymore. Thankfully I can work anywhere with my job. It was one thing in the spring when the entire country schools and sports were closed… But our kids not being in school and not being on the field are going to fall behind in both areas my. My sons dream is to play Division I soccer and he cannot have another year off the field when other kids are playing games and tournaments And he is stuck doing passing drills 6 feet apart with his club team.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> No need to.  There are already cure(s) available.


What cures?

Or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Lightning Red (Aug 30, 2020)

My girls haven’t stopped playing. 
Since day one of all of this bullshit they kept on. For those of you that keep on being sheep I say good luck. We scrimmaged today, again, until somebody who thought they were helping these kids decided to fly a drown over the complex and report them. F U!  Don’t hate the fact that some kids are just better than others and want to excel.


----------



## Lightning Red (Aug 30, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> My girls haven’t stopped playing.
> Since day one of all of this bullshit they kept on. For those of you that keep on being sheep I say good luck. We scrimmaged today, again, until somebody who thought they were helping these kids decided to fly a drone over the complex and report them. F U!  Don’t hate the fact that some kids are just better than others and want to excel.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 30, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> My girls haven’t stopped playing.
> Since day one of all of this bullshit they kept on. For those of you that keep on being sheep I say good luck. We scrimmaged today, again, until somebody who thought they were helping these kids decided to fly a drown over the complex and report them. F U!  Don’t hate the fact that some kids are just better than others and want to excel.


Take an air gun with you next time and shoot at it.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Too much pressure on humans and their kids in Cali.  This won't stand much longer!!!


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> My girls haven’t stopped playing.
> Since day one of all of this bullshit they kept on. For those of you that keep on being sheep I say good luck. We scrimmaged today, again, until somebody who thought they were helping these kids decided to fly a drown over the complex and report them. F U!  Don’t hate the fact that some kids are just better than others and want to excel.


Snitch capital of the country is Cali.  Jan 5th, 2017 my lawyer friends went off on childhood friends on fakebook from school who supported conservative values.  These were best pals and after that day, it was lines drawn.  I knew then our country was in big trouble.  Today, families are divided and some have disowned each other and some have killed over it in rage.  Divorce is big time and #1 reason now is politics, not finances anymore.  A guy shot his wife for watching CNN the other week.  This is what division causes.  ECNL and GDA?  Ruin soccer in socal because people want________________and they will do whatever it takes to have it.  We are all witnessing selfishness at the highest levels.  Lies and more lies everywhere.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 30, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Snitch capital of the country is Cali.  Jan 5th, 2017 my lawyer friends went off on childhood friends on fakebook from school who supported conservative values.  These were best pals and after that day, it was lines drawn.  I knew then our country was in big trouble.  Today, families are divided and some have disowned each other and some have killed over it in rage.  Divorce is big time and #1 reason now is politics, not finances anymore.  A guy shot his wife for watching CNN the other week.  This is what division causes.  ECNL and GDA?  Ruin soccer in socal because people want________________and they will do whatever it takes to have it.  We are all witnessing selfishness at the highest levels.  Lies and more lies everywhere.


EJ please send a reminder next time your changing handles. It’s best we know to update our ignore feature. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> EJ please send a reminder next time your changing handles. It’s best we know to update our ignore feature. Thank you in advance.


You must have been on vacation or missed my Throwback Thursday/EJ Retires Lastman.  Please ignore me if you dont care about________________________ and what happen to so many_________________________________________-.  Very sad you ignore me and dont understand all the ____________________________________that happen.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 30, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> EJ please send a reminder next time your changing handles. It’s best we know to update our ignore feature. Thank you in advance.


This whole time I was wondering about EJ and why he was inactive yesterday. Duh!


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> This whole time I was wondering about EJ and why he was inactive yesterday. Duh!


I always tell all my dear friends on the socal forum when I make an avatar switch.  It's my God given right to do what I want.  I'm not hiding behind an avatar either and I dont have my hands as a dad in the soccer biz.  That's a big problem that needs to change to make the game better.  Ellejustus retired for personal family reasons.  "Life is not fair; get used to it" is the most BS statement ever on this planet.  I was told that by so many folks that I realize now what "Life is not fair" really means.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

We all need some Grace.  I forgive you, I hope you can find kindness and grace in your soul.  The time is near and the storm is here.  God Bless you all!!






I will stay on topic after this.  Lastman got confused so I wanted him to know I real   Back to the topic on hand.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 30, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> My girls haven’t stopped playing.
> Since day one of all of this bullshit they kept on. For those of you that keep on being sheep I say good luck. We scrimmaged today, again, until somebody who thought they were helping these kids decided to fly a drown over the complex and report them. F U!  Don’t hate the fact that some kids are just better than others and want to excel.


Just so you know, "drone" is not spelled with a "w".

It's ok.  Some adults are just better than others.


----------



## Willie (Aug 30, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> My girls haven’t stopped playing.
> Since day one of all of this bullshit they kept on. For those of you that keep on being sheep I say good luck. We scrimmaged today, again, until somebody who thought they were helping these kids decided to fly a drown over the complex and report them. F U!  Don’t hate the fact that some kids are just better than others and want to excel.


My kids are not playing, and it has nothing to do with being sheep. It has more to do with the fact that not one club around my hood is playing or doing anything other than social distance practicing. They would gladly play and I would willfully sign a waiver if that was the stipulation for them to play.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I always tell all my dear friends on the socal forum when I make an avatar switch.  It's my God given right to do what I want.


This is called "evading ignore lists/moderation" and on other forums it's deserving of a permaban. Enjoy your new account.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

This last song is dedicated to soccer and all my pals here.  I won't mention their names because they have me on ignore. * I will always love you soccer *but it looks like Socal will not play real soccer games until 2022, unless some big changes happen in this state.  I'm not leaving Cali and will obey the rules.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


> This is called "evading ignore lists/moderation" and on other forums it's deserving of a permaban. Enjoy your new account.


Tell Dom.  I was transparent and open and honest.  EJ is no more 100%.  I won't ever go back to that avatar.  So you all know is why I told everyone.  My avatar name was Ellejustus, then Justice, then New Wave Dave and then Soccer Helper.  I then went back to EJ to prove a point.  I'm now Life Is Not Fare.  It goes with my story if your following me.  I have met some new friends on here and I can;t wait to have a beer with them.  I have a bet going with DH, but it looks like the teams in socal are not allowed to play and we wont be able to go head to head until 2022.  That will be too late IMO.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Kids are playing this game all the time.  I did this one and my mom got all mad at me.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> EJ is no more 100%.  I won't ever go back to that avatar.


that makes me kind of sad

but you are right...if the current rules dont change (that’s a huge assumption though since lots of things are in flux and it’s a long time) no soccer until 2022 at the earliest.   Remember in even the yellow zone there are not even limited spectators allowed at pro sports even if outside.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> *that makes me kind of sad*
> 
> but you are right...if the current rules dont change (that’s a huge assumption though since lots of things are in flux and it’s a long time) no soccer until 2022 at the earliest.   Remember in even the yellow zone there are not even limited spectators allowed at pro sports even if outside.


Me too Grace but the things people have PM me with threats and all this club hopper stuff and you will be black listed is done and over with.  Plus, EJ went through so much from 2016-2019, it was just time.  I had so many dreams for the EJs.  However, new dreams are always there to be imagined and the Fearsome Foursome will never give up the dreams that life brings.


----------



## BarcaLover (Aug 30, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> that makes me kind of sad
> 
> but you are right...if the current rules dont change (that’s a huge assumption though since lots of things are in flux and it’s a long time) no soccer until 2022 at the earliest.   Remember in even the yellow zone there are not even limited spectators allowed at pro sports even if outside.


I have a sneaky suspicion that the Covid rules and regulations will look quite different after Nov 3.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

BarcaLover said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that the Covid rules and regulations will look quite different after Nov 3.


My *hope* is Nov 4 is a super early Christmas.  However, I will *prepare* for the worst.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

How long how long will you put up with these magic tricks Cali?


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

SEC is planning on playing *Fall Ball and Spring Ball* for girls soccer.  I love this.  Soccer was way over played in America.  We got the slow down we all needed.  If you want to play soccer now, SEC is looking good for girls soccer.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 30, 2020)

espola said:


> What cures?
> 
> Or are you being sarcastic?


I posted them earlier in the thread.  For starters there are ...

1. HCQ + Zinc + Azithromycin
2. Quercetin + Zinc + Vitamin C
3. Ivermectin + doxycycline + zinc

All better and safer than any vaccine that will come out from Bill Gates and BP.   The studies chiding HCQ were all pulled due to fraud.

CDC just revised numbers that say only 9,210 people died from Covid (only) in the US.  Everyone else had an underlying illness.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> I posted them earlier in the thread.  For starters there are ...
> 
> 1. HCQ + Zinc + Azithromycin
> 2. Quercetin + Zinc + Vitamin C
> ...


I can see Bill now coming to my house to poke me or shove some sh*t or something down my mouth.  Look at the look on that poor little boys face. He knows whats up and so do others.  Let me tell you all, I will run the like Forrest until I stop and get tired.  I can jog far far away and my wife will be with me.  My kids, they can choose their own path.  It's not like I can control them and tell them to live the way I want them to live.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

He might get something in record time and good for him. He predicted all this and it's really good to be prepared. Look, this could be a great thing for so many and I promise I will not stand in your way to receive your dosage.  If you want it, go get it.  I just ask that I'm not forced to take it or else.  I just cant and my wife will not.  Were both super healthy and follow the rules of the mask and 6 feet and hope that is good enough.  However, were both concerned that the markers will be moved and goal post stolen and actually not around to even move.  No sports!!!!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 30, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The risk is going to be longer, assuming our current outlook in California of wanting to keep everyone "safe".  Firstly, this assumes a "magic" vaccine which is 98% efficient and keeps people completely immune even if it's for a short time).  The reality is the initial vaccines are going to be much less efficient, particularly with those with compromised immune system like the elderly (who BTW, are the ones most vulnerable anyways). Remember despite having a vaccine H1N1 is still with us and the vaccine is not fully efficient.
> 
> Then remember they aren't going to have enough for everyone. They'll start with health care workers, essential workers, the elderly, but those looking to get back into offices waiting on a vaccine are going to be disappointed (particularly as it seems now multiple doses of the vaccine are required).  Also note the pediatric vaccine has not entered phase 3 testing.  We are looking at summer 2021 at the earliest for kids to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


For those who actually read the new guidelines, are non-sponsored, non-distanced games/scrimmages allowed at parks now? It would seem odd that there are strict guidelines for organized sports, but allow anyone in the general public to ignore these guidelines as long as the activity isn't associated with organized sports.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 30, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> For those who actually read the new guidelines, are non-sponsored, non-distanced games/scrimmages allowed at parks now? It would seem odd that there are strict guidelines for organized sports, but allow anyone in the general public to ignore these guidelines as long as the activity isn't associated with organized sports.


No, independent scrimmages are not allowed under state guidelines.

I think they belong in red, or orange if parents want to watch.

The rules say not allowed at all.  Blech.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 30, 2020)

What is the latest from Cal South? No date set for games to resume?

Are we stopped due to the state guidelines ?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 30, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> My girls haven’t stopped playing.
> Since day one of all of this bullshit they kept on. For those of you that keep on being sheep I say good luck. We scrimmaged today, again, until somebody who thought they were helping these kids decided to fly a drown over the complex and report them. F U!  Don’t hate the fact that some kids are just better than others and want to excel.


This could get ugly given what happened to various health officers. I'll gladly leave enforcement to those that make the rules and have the resources to enforce it.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 30, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> You must have been on vacation or missed my Throwback Thursday/EJ Retires Lastman.  Please ignore me if you dont care about________________________ and what happen to so many_________________________________________-.  Very sad you ignore me and dont understand all the ____________________________________that happen.


Probably I was still on vacation. This post looks like a mad libs I could find on TMZ or The National Inquirer.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 30, 2020)

I have a feeling that the lawsuits against the state/Governor are going to start pouring in. 
I know a judge had given Newsom till last Friday to show just cause as to why schools can’t open. I have not been able to find what came of that yet.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> No, independent scrimmages are not allowed under state guidelines.
> 
> I think they belong in red, or orange if parents want to watch.
> 
> The rules say not allowed at all.  Blech.


Is it just me or does it appear the will to enforce the rules has waned? The rules for organized sports are EASY to "enforce" now. No club will accept the liability associated with games, but are we better off this way? The trouble is that when people see rules aren't fairly enforced, they will start to ignore the rules AND those who make the rules. I have to feel we'd be better off taking an approach where leaders make a video of the expectations for training/games and clubs have to sign off on it to train and to have games. They can emphasize all the known good habits. They can even talk about how to minimize the risk outside of soccer, lacrosse, etc. Create a carrot. Why not? People are ignoring the rules anyway. This is a chance to get buy-in to rules and re-enforce good habits. What we have now is heavy-handed paternalism from a "parent" that has apparently lost the will to enforce their own rules. It's the worst of both worlds.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2020)

BarcaLover said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that the Covid rules and regulations will look quite different after Nov 3.


Maybe...but the thing that really is the tell is the no green zone. Those plans weren’t written for a few months in mind.  They were written for well post vaccine and with an eye years into the future. Now best laid plans always crumble but still...think the governor and his health experts really are just true believers in this.  Hope I’m wrong. 



Dominic said:


> What is the latest from Cal South? No date set for games to resume?
> 
> Are we stopped due to the state guidelines ?


unless there’s a revision to state guidelines tiering then and tying them to the color coded system I don’t see how. We are stuck on phase 1.

if there is a revision red will probably mean intra club scrimmages. Given the math it’s difficult to get out of red and will take at least 3 weeks after getting in red.  And Los Angeles county, as with schools, will just say no 

As to revising youth guidelines remember it took them almost 3 months to put together the current idiotic scheme and we aren’t exactly a high priority for them despite the push from San Diego. Schools are a bigger priority and the powers that be seem intent on opening up Disneyland before most schools or youth sports are allowed. It could happen particularly in light of the revisions but it’s telling pro sports but not youth sports appeared on the initial version of the chart but pro sports are restricted all the way to yellow (seriously...not even a stadium at 10% capacity at Orange but you are going to open up Disneyland?? )


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Dominic said:


> What is the latest from Cal South? No date set for games to resume?
> 
> Are we stopped due to the state guidelines ?


Soccer was being used for naughty in Socal.  It had to be dealt with and then it will come back better then ever  Smile everyone, this all soon shall pass


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Kids are playing this game all the time.  I did this one and my mom got all mad at me.
> 
> View attachment 8866


Wow Copa, too me it was a funny joke and it it made you sad.  I'm sorry about that.  It was 100% for funnies.  I will delete when my premium membership comes.  I cant delete it or I would.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 30, 2020)

watfly said:


> And everything is less crowded on Sunday.  Snow is also way better than Colorado.  Actually, only a small percentage carry...I lived there for 14 years.


I do like the skiing up there in Utah.


----------



## dawson (Aug 30, 2020)

A couple direct quotes from Gov. Newsom’s press release are interesting .  It was titled:

Governor Newsom Unveils Blueprint for a Safer Economy, a Statewide, Stringent and Slow Plan for Living with COVID-19      Published: Aug 28, 2020

*1 “ *Blueprint recognizes that COVID-19 will be with us for a long time and that we all need to adapt and live differently to get through this.”

*2 “ *The plan also emphasizes that no matter what restrictions the state puts in place, COVID-19 will get the upper hand if Californians don’t adapt
 their behaviors for the duration of the pandemic.”

*“That means, until an effective vaccine is distributed*, *Californians* *must wear a mask every time they’re* *with people outside their household*.
*Residents must take activities outside and maintain distance even with loved ones who do not live with them*. “

If anyone thinks these may be out of context , feel free to check it out and correct me. I think they accurately reflect their intent and thoughts .

*Combined with ,  nowhere in **COVID19.CA.GOV**  8-28-20 , can I  find any path or metrics that must be met that takes youth sports like soccer from 6 ft distancing and no contact to :             contact in practice - then scrimmages -  then games - then tournaments*.   

*I very much don’t like  it and perhaps I’m wrong but based on the above I think this is clearly their game plan .

NOW WHAT ?*


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 30, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Ok. Then those kids stay home and distance learn if there is no way for them to distance themselves from at risk people inside their home. Of course those kids should also avoid just about any other type of movement that could expose them to the virus that they could then bring home.


You see...that is the LOGICAL solution. 

At risk people stay at home. If you live with an at risk person then you stay at home too. 

Problem solved. 

Let the rest of us move on with working, playing, school, etc.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 30, 2020)

dawson said:


> A couple direct quotes from Gov. Newsom’s press release are interesting .  It was titled:
> 
> Governor Newsom Unveils Blueprint for a Safer Economy, a Statewide, Stringent and Slow Plan for Living with COVID-19      Published: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> ...


For now, you're right.

If numbers get under 100 or 1000 cases per day, it will be politically easier to relax rules for outdoor sports.

That said, if they open up bars and churches again, there will be no chance to get cases down without doing an Arizona.  (Let all the social idiots out at once, let them get sick at once, and then wait for the dust to settle.)


----------



## Spfister (Aug 30, 2020)

mlx said:


>


F u. Your kid is probably fat lazy and sitting in front of the TV… And one of those kids that is thrilled they can get a subpar education online.  Anyway keep at it while my kid is playing D1!


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2020)

chiefs said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, a lot of people are saying it’s basically a hoax...all over the world.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 30, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> For those who actually read the new guidelines, are non-sponsored, non-distanced games/scrimmages allowed at parks now? It would seem odd that there are strict guidelines for organized sports, but allow anyone in the general public to ignore these guidelines as long as the activity isn't associated with organized sports.


And that was my point from previous posts. Where’s the leadership from Cal South? Hiding in someone’s basement?


----------



## dad4 (Aug 30, 2020)

chiefs said:


> And that was my point from previous posts. Where’s the leadership from Cal South? Hiding in someone’s basement?


I would bet the big clubs (and Cal South ) are busy lobbying for tournaments.  

And getting ignored, of course.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 30, 2020)

Spfister said:


> We are outta here. Lived in CA my whole life, but can’t take it anymore. Thankfully I can work anywhere with my job. It was one thing in the spring when the entire country schools and sports were closed… But our kids not being in school and not being on the field are going to fall behind in both areas my. My sons dream is to play Division I soccer and he cannot have another year off the field when other kids are playing games and tournaments And he is stuck doing passing drills 6 feet apart with his club team.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> I posted them earlier in the thread.  For starters there are ...
> 
> 1. HCQ + Zinc + Azithromycin
> 2. Quercetin + Zinc + Vitamin C
> ...


Do you have supporting data for your cures?

What about PillowGuy's oleandrin?  Is that not working any more?


----------



## mlx (Aug 30, 2020)

Spfister said:


> F u. Your kid is probably fat lazy and sitting in front of the TV… And one of those kids that is thrilled they can get a subpar education online.  Anyway keep at it while my kid is playing D1!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 30, 2020)

So, what are the odds of getting COVID  with mask when you go to Home Depot, Wallmart, Super Market.   I then question the odds of getting covid in an outdoor game 11 v 11 (No parents on the sidelines and coaches & ref with masks).


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So, what are the odds of getting COVID  with mask when you go to Home Depot, Wallmart, Super Market.   I then question the odds of getting covid in an outdoor game 11 v 11 (No parents on the sidelines and coaches & ref with masks).


It is a magic virus that knows things about people so depending what the situation or reason for a mass gathering determines if the magic virus wants to spread.  I don't have exact odds but this is what I see reported on tv


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2020)

dawson said:


> If anyone thinks these may be out of context , feel free to check it out and correct me. I think they accurately reflect their intent and thoughts .
> 
> *Combined with ,  nowhere in **COVID19.CA.GOV**  8-28-20 , can I  find any path or metrics that must be met that takes youth sports like soccer from 6 ft distancing and no contact to :             contact in practice - then scrimmages -  then games - then tournaments*.


Not a whole lot makes sense about what's open or closed at varios levels.  Barbershops and hair salons before nail salons.  Indoor churches open before outdoor sporting event with mask and stadium limitations.  Disneyland before youth sports.  Remember AYSO, CYBA and Little League are now sidelined for the fall so they are out of pressuring the state.  The others just have more clout.  Science!!!


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> It is a magic virus that knows things about people so depending what the situation or reason for a mass gathering determines if the magic virus wants to spread.  I don't have exact odds but this is what I see reported on tv


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2020)

My son's pen pal is playing full contact in England.....


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 30, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Not a whole lot makes sense about what's open or closed at varios levels.  Barbershops and hair salons before nail salons.  Indoor churches open before outdoor sporting event with mask and stadium limitations.  Disneyland before youth sports.  Remember AYSO, CYBA and Little League are now sidelined for the fall so they are out of pressuring the state.  The others just have more clout.  Science!!!


Let’s not forget Tribal casinos are open. I know, sovereign nation.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Let’s not forget Tribal casinos are open. I know, sovereign nation.


movie theatres before schools


----------



## GeekKid (Aug 30, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> My son's pen pal is playing full contact in England.....


Been playing full contact since July 4th weekend here in Texas.  ECNL Southeast conference started last weekend and ECNL Texas conference started this weekend.


----------



## DOGSO (Aug 30, 2020)

Dominic said:


> *What is the latest from Cal South? No date set for games to resume?*
> 
> Are we stopped due to the state guidelines ?


Other than their 'Return to Play guidelines' they haven't communicated anything else at all as far as i'm aware, other than developing waivers ensuring they arent liable for anything covid related of course


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 30, 2020)

DOGSO said:


> Other than their 'Return to Play guidelines' they haven't communicated anything else at all as far as i'm aware, other than developing waivers ensuring they arent liable for anything covid related of course


They did put out a confusing SM post 2 days ago featuring a group of young ones celebrating a goal citing this:

"The California Department of Public Health recently released Guidance for Small Cohorts/Groups of Children and Youth. These guidelines, and additional resources can be found in Cal South's Return-to-Play webpage here: http://bit.ly/ReturnToPlayGuidelines

View CDPH's guidance: http://bit.ly/CDPHAug25

Why they referenced the new 14 max group cohort guidance is a mystery but has led to several questions and/or different interpretations


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 30, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> They did put out a confusing SM post 2 days ago featuring a group of young ones celebrating a goal citing this:
> 
> "The California Department of Public Health recently released Guidance for Small Cohorts/Groups of Children and Youth. These guidelines, and additional resources can be found in Cal South's Return-to-Play webpage here: http://bit.ly/ReturnToPlayGuidelines
> 
> ...


SoCal players/clubs have to register with Cal South by Tuesday (Sep 1 deadline). At this point, they will be richer to the tune of a few million $'s if my calculations are correct. Someone please correct me if I am mistaken or misleading anyone.

Once that process is taken care of, we may well get some more guidance from them. The same can probably be said for CSL (their registration/payment deadline is tomorrow I believe) and maybe SCDSL also?

In fairness to Tony Pisicoli (our Cal South District Commissioner), he has been regularly answering questions on social media and has reached out a number of times via email with updates.


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 30, 2020)

If it makes anyone feel better, Norcal hasn't said anything new either. The clubs have been scrambling to keep kids interested in training in their 10x10 squares as (as you all know,) nobody can do anything fun!


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 30, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> SoCal players/clubs have to register with Cal South by Tuesday (Sep 1 deadline). At this point, they will be richer to the tune of a few million $'s if my calculations are correct. Someone please correct me if I am mistaken or misleading anyone.
> 
> Once that process is taken care of, we may well get some more guidance from them. The same can probably be said for CSL (their registration/payment deadline is tomorrow I believe) and maybe SCDSL also?
> 
> In fairness to Tony Pisicoli (our Cal South District Commissioner), he has been regularly answering questions on social media and has reached out a number of times via email with updates.


Ah Pay us now and hope for a hamburger some day...


----------



## chiefs (Aug 30, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> SoCal players/clubs have to register with Cal South by Tuesday (Sep 1 deadline). At this point, they will be richer to the tune of a few million $'s if my calculations are correct. Someone please correct me if I am mistaken or misleading anyone.
> 
> Once that process is taken care of, we may well get some more guidance from them. The same can probably be said for CSL (their registration/payment deadline is tomorrow I believe) and maybe SCDSL also?
> 
> In fairness to Tony Pisicoli (our Cal South District Commissioner), he has been regularly answering questions on social media and has reached out a number of times via email with updates.


Until So Cal plays games, don’t fund them


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 30, 2020)

What if Counties modify there heath guidances for youth sports?  Cleared from widespread (purple): scrimmages (red) games or moving on to the next phases I would hope. Something?

With some leagues the scenario would be games in xy Counties or out of State but not in wz until permitted.  Might not work as well for CS but USclub and some of the others who have numbers in many counties, out of state contingent.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 30, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> What if Counties modify there heath guidances for youth sports?  Cleared from widespread (purple): scrimmages (red) games or moving on to the next phases I would hope. Something?
> 
> With some leagues the scenario would be games in xy Counties or out of State but not in wz until permitted.  Might not work as well for CS but USclub and some of the others who have numbers in many counties, out of state contingent.


It is my belief that the biggest impediment to games will be the 6ft distancing requirement. If that is not lifted, no games/scrimmages will be allowed.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 30, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Until So Cal plays games, don’t fund them


The problem with not “funding” CalSouth is that your club gets the field insurance through them, the one they use to rent the fields. CalSouth also provides “insurance” for your child while at practice. That is what the player pass would be good for this Fall with no games in sight.


----------



## Woobie06 (Aug 31, 2020)

If you believe this information and data...some people believe the CDC is reliable...(https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox8.com/news/coronavirus/new-cdc-report-shows-94-of-covid-19-deaths-in-us-had-underlying-medical-conditions/amp/)

No reason why HEALTHY children and young adults (college students) can not live their lives, attend school, play sports, etc.  Let’s continue to follow the science folks and not the politics.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 31, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> If you believe this information and data...some people believe the CDC is reliable...(https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox8.com/news/coronavirus/new-cdc-report-shows-94-of-covid-19-deaths-in-us-had-underlying-medical-conditions/amp/)
> 
> No reason why HEALTHY children and young adults (college students) can not live their lives, attend school, play sports, etc.  Let’s continue to follow the science folks and not the politics.


unfortunately we live in a state where facts only matter if they support the bigger agenda.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 31, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> The problem with not “funding” CalSouth is that your club gets the field insurance through them, the one they use to rent the fields. CalSouth also provides “insurance” for your child while at practice. That is what the player pass would be good for this Fall with no games in sight.


Nah they have done nothing and teams have been practicing without anything from Cal south all month and months prior.  USclub provides insurance and so does USYS so all ECXx, MLS-EYDP, NPLwest don't need Cal South.  There is facilities and private insurance also and the Cal south covid19 wavier says they will not help in any shape of manner anyway so what they provide is not worth much anyway.

CS can either extended the roster freeze or teams can wait until later to register.  If they reduced costs to say half now and half later when play starts that might go over better either that or actually do something to move things along, provide something of value.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 31, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> No reason why HEALTHY children and young adults (college students) can not live their lives, attend school, play sports, etc. Let’s continue to follow the science folks and not the politics.


This info has been out there for a long time. And yet people either ignore it, or are simply unaware of it.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> This info has been out there for a long time. And yet people either ignore it, or are simply unaware of it.


187,000 and another 1000+ every day. The info is out there all right.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> 187,000 and another 1000+ every day. The info is out there all right.


Even if they die of cancer, heart disease, heck in an accident, and they happen to test positive they are counted. You are fooling yourself. Just like when you said NY is the perfect example to follow on Covid. Their strategy was to kill off all the vulnerable up front, then nobody would die later. Good job! You’re an ass and an idiot.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> 187,000 and another 1000+ every day. The info is out there all right.


Sorry. After your remark about the great job NY is doing in handling Covid, anything you say can an will be ridiculed and mocked.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> 187,000 and another 1000+ every day. The info is out there all right.


Wondering how many died due to Obesity and COVID.  40%+ of Americans are considered obese (BMI of higher than 30 - doesnt take much to be obese according to the BMI calculator).  I am sure the data is out there.  

This will really tell us if COVID is killing the average obese american or mostly other serious underlying conditions.  The irony is that we are not allowing our kids to play sports which basically is a way to fight the obesity problem in america. 









						Obesity Increases Your Risk of Dying From COVID-19 by Almost 50 Percent
					

Experts explain why obesity makes it harder to fight off COVID.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> If you believe this information and data...some people believe the CDC is reliable...(https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox8.com/news/coronavirus/new-cdc-report-shows-94-of-covid-19-deaths-in-us-had-underlying-medical-conditions/amp/)
> 
> No reason why HEALTHY children and young adults (college students) can not live their lives, attend school, play sports, etc.  Let’s continue to follow the science folks and not the politics.


It appears you have not been following what is happening in colleges across the country where students attempted to live the college life as if covid-19 did not exist.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 31, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Wondering how many died due to Obesity and COVID.  40%+ of Americans are considered obese (BMI of higher than 30 - doesnt take much to be obese according to the BMI calculator).  I am sure the data is out there.
> 
> This will really tell us if COVID is killing the average obese american or mostly other serious underlying conditions.  The irony is that we are not allowing our kids to play sports which basically is a way to fight the obesity problem in america.
> 
> ...


CDC says 90%+ (might be 94%) of all Covid deaths had underlying conditions.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 31, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Wondering how many died due to Obesity and COVID.  40%+ of Americans are considered obese (BMI of higher than 30 - doesnt take much to be obese according to the BMI calculator).  I am sure the data is out there.
> 
> This will really tell us if COVID is killing the average obese american or mostly other serious underlying conditions.  The irony is that we are not allowing our kids to play sports which basically is a way to fight the obesity problem in america.
> 
> ...


As of the week ending 8/22, 5,614 of the deaths from COVID list obesity as a contributing cause on the death certificate according to the CDC. The "cause of death" data, though, is all over the place and obesity is such a non-specific condition that it's not surprising it doesn't show up much. Obesity is considered a risk factor for quite a few illnesses, including cancer, heart disease, diabetes, hypertension, etc., which are more likely to be listed on death certificates.

By far, the most common contributing factors listed on death certificates are influenza/pneumonia (68,004) and respiratory failure (54,803), both of which COVID causes, makes people more susceptible to getting, or makes more likely to lead to death for those who have it.  That's why the CDC "6% COVID-only" stat is pretty meaningless.  That's just the people who die where the death certificate doesn't list anything else because the heart just stopped beating without any obvious symptom causing that.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Even if they die of cancer, heart disease, heck in an accident, and they happen to test positive they are counted. You are fooling yourself. Just like when you said NY is the perfect example to follow on Covid. Their strategy was to kill off all the vulnerable up front, then nobody would die later. Good job! You’re an ass and an idiot.


NY killed off all its old people intentionally! Except none of them actually died of Covid. They all actually died of cancer and heart disease, but NY is lying about it. It’s a double super secret conspiracy!

And now CA is prohibiting kids from playing youth soccer and adults from going to bars because there’s no better way to secure future votes and maintain their stranglehold on the statehouse. Everyone is conspiring against @Anon9!

A lot of people died in NY early for a combination of reasons, not that you care about reality.  It was the first to get hit, and before anyone here understood how dangerous it was, how virulent it was, who was going to die from it, and what could be done to treat it or even prevent spread. At the time, we were all wiping things down and washing our hands. Population density, of course, also contributed to the problem. Outside of NYC, in the rest of the state, the fatality rate is pretty low and, unlike many other states that should have learned something from NYC’s experience, no one is dying. It is inexcusable that anyone can look at what happened and conclude it’s fine to go back to business as usual, it’s all the fault of old people for going out unless we can blame it on a liberal governor. Hey, I’m gonna blame NY for not doing enough because covid is so dangerous, right up until I blame CA for doing something because Covid is no big deal. It makes so much sense.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dargle said:


> As of the week ending 8/22, 5,614 of the deaths from COVID list obesity as a contributing cause on the death certificate according to the CDC. The "cause of death" data, though, is all over the place and obesity is such a non-specific condition that it's not surprising it doesn't show up much. Obesity is considered a risk factor for quite a few illnesses, including cancer, heart disease, diabetes, hypertension, etc., which are more likely to be listed on death certificates.
> 
> By far, the most common contributing factors listed on death certificates are influenza/pneumonia (68,004) and respiratory failure (54,803), both of which COVID causes, makes people more susceptible to getting, or makes more likely to lead to death for those who have it.  That's why the CDC "6% COVID-only" stat is pretty meaningless.  That's just the people who die where the death certificate doesn't list anything else because the heart just stopped beating without any obvious symptom causing that.


Not going to argue anyone's thoughts on Covid-19 or the current situation, but obesity is a far larger problem as it kills over 2 million people yearly across the globe.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> NY killed off all its old people intentionally! Except none of them actually died of Covid. They all actually died of cancer and heart disease, but NY is lying about it. It’s a double super secret conspiracy!
> 
> And now CA is prohibiting kids from playing youth soccer and adults from going to bars because there’s no better way to secure future votes and maintain their stranglehold on the statehouse. Everyone is conspiring against @Anon9!
> 
> A lot of people died in NY early for a combination of reasons, not that you care about reality.  It was the first to get hit, and before anyone here understood how dangerous it was, how virulent it was, who was going to die from it, and what could be done to treat it or even prevent spread. At the time, we were all wiping things down and washing our hands. Population density, of course, also contributed to the problem. Outside of NYC, in the rest of the state, the fatality rate is pretty low and, unlike many other states that should have learned something from NYC’s experience, no one is dying. It is inexcusable that anyone can look at what happened and conclude it’s fine to go back to business as usual, it’s all the fault of old people for going out unless we can blame it on a liberal governor. Hey, I’m gonna blame NY for not doing enough because covid is so dangerous, right up until I blame CA for doing something because Covid is no big deal. It makes so much sense.


It was a lot nicer around here when you took off a few days and hid in shame right after your idiotic NY comment.


----------



## Woobie06 (Aug 31, 2020)

espola said:


> It appears you have not been following what is happening in colleges across the country where students attempted to live the college life as if covid-19 did not exist.


Actually following very closely.  There is a difference between contracting Covid, recovery, hospitalization, and death.  Contracting Covid in this demographic appears to have a 99.9+% recovery rate if I have read the data correctly.  If you do not believe what is happening is more motivated by party politics rather than science or what is best for kids than you are not paying attention.  It’s very sad what is happening.  Young people are bearing the lions share of the burden regarding this.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> It was a lot nicer around here when you took off a few days and hid in shame right after your idiotic NY comment.


Sorry not sorry that I’m not letting you make a youth soccer forum a safe space for your conspiracy theories. I keep telling you that 4Chan and Parler are more appropriate places for your kind. 

You’ve only got four people here (plus two who are suspended) who support your conspiracy theories. I know you think that whining about it in one post after the next makes you think your nonsense has merit and that more than four people support you,  but they don’t.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Actually following very closely.  There is a difference between contracting Covid, recovery, hospitalization, and death.  Contracting Covid in this demographic appears to have a 99.9+% recovery rate if I have read the data correctly.  If you do not believe what is happening is more motivated by party politics rather than science or what is best for kids than you are not paying attention.  It’s very sad what is happening.  Young people are bearing the lions share of the burden regarding this.


Which party is getting sick?


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sorry not sorry that I’m not letting you make a youth soccer forum a safe space for your conspiracy theories. I keep telling you that 4Chan and Parler are more appropriate places for your kind.
> 
> You’ve only got four people here (plus two who are suspended) who support your conspiracy theories. I know you think that whining about it in one post after the next makes you think your nonsense has merit and that more than four people support you,  but they don’t.


its not a conspiracy that cuomo and newsom put covid patients in nursing homes.  Dumb move. even you should admit that.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sorry not sorry that I’m not letting you make a youth soccer forum a safe space for your conspiracy theories. I keep telling you that 4Chan and Parler are more appropriate places for your kind.
> 
> You’ve only got four people here (plus two who are suspended) who support your conspiracy theories. I know you think that whining about it in one post after the next makes you think your nonsense has merit and that more than four people support you,  but they don’t.


I don’t believe in any of the conspiracy theories . I only believe that you are a complete idiot to think NY did a good job with Covid. They did the absolute worst job. Unless you count being number one in deaths (by a long shot) a good thing.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 31, 2020)

espola said:


> Which party is getting sick?


Apparently out of all parties less than 12,000 are dying from covid only. but im sure you dont believe in science anymore because it goes against your argument. lol.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Actually following very closely.  There is a difference between contracting Covid, recovery, hospitalization, and death.  Contracting Covid in this demographic appears to have a 99.9+% recovery rate if I have read the data correctly.  If you do not believe what is happening is more motivated by party politics rather than science or what is best for kids than you are not paying attention.  It’s very sad what is happening.  Young people are bearing the lions share of the burden regarding this.


At what rate do they spread it to people who they end up killing?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 31, 2020)

espola said:


> It appears you have not been following what is happening in colleges across the country where students attempted to live the college life as if covid-19 did not exist.


It basically doesn't exist as a threat to them.

About 300 people nationwide under that age of 24 have died due to covid.

If you take a look at up to 34 yrs of age and under...about 1500 have died.

Colleges, high schools, elementary school age people have no real risk. They can run around, play sports, go to school, etc.

Look at that data.

Hell about 13500 people nationwide under 54 have died due to covid. Not terribly risky. 

If you are old AND have serious health issues you have risks. Stay at home. If you live with others, then they need to stay away or not go out. 

Pretty simple vs the idiocy of locking everything down.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> its not a conspiracy that cuomo and newsom put covid patients in nursing homes.  Dumb move. even you should admit that.


Yes, in hindsight sending them back to nursing homes ended up being a worse idea than keeping them in hospitals which they were worried would be overwhelmed Sometimes you don’t always make the right decision in hindsight when you don’t know much about the disease, including how it is spread, how it is being spread, how many people are going to die, how packed hospitals are going to get, how many ventilators you will need or be able to get, how poorly nursing homes will give a s**t; and you underestimate how many dumbs**ts are perfectly ok spreading it to everyone around them including nursing home employees because they want to live vicariously through their daughter’s soccer and get a beer.l at the brewery.

I’m actually at the point that I’m glad to see all of you losing your minds. I’m glad an idiot who thinks it’s a great idea to risk transmitting it to others by traveling to a different state unnecessarily so their kids can play sports ends up seeing their kids in tears when they need to go back and risk spreading it even more, and that their health problems cannot be resolved because the pandemic takes priority. Unfortunately they’ll never figure out that they are the problem, but whatevs. If someone needs to suffer, it should be the people who are the problem.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> its not a conspiracy that cuomo and newsom put covid patients in nursing homes.  Dumb move. even you should admit that.


Moving inmates from Chino Prison to St Quentin was another genius move. I guess now the head of prisons in California is retiring. All genius leaders that we should trust in these tough times.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It basically doesn't exist as a threat to them.
> 
> About 300 people nationwide under that age of 24 have died due to covid.
> 
> ...


How many people did those under 24 end up killing?  I know. 187,000 plus another 1,000 every day.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How many people did those under 24 end up killing?  I know. 187,000 plus another 1,000 every day.


Not more than Cuomo.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, in hindsight sending them back to nursing homes ended up being a worse idea than keeping them in hospitals which they were worried would be overwhelmed Sometimes you don’t always make the right decision in hindsight when you don’t know much about the disease, including how it is spread, how it is being spread, how many people are going to die, how packed hospitals are going to get, how many ventilators you will need or be able to get, how poorly nursing homes will give a s**t; and you underestimate how many dumbs**ts are perfectly ok spreading it to everyone around them including nursing home employees because they want to live vicariously through their daughter’s soccer and get a beer.l at the brewery.
> 
> I’m actually at the point that I’m glad to see all of you losing your minds. I’m glad an idiot who thinks it’s a great idea to risk transmitting it to others by traveling to a different state unnecessarily so their kids can play sports ends up seeing their kids in tears when they need to go back and risk spreading it even more, and that their health problems cannot be resolved because the pandemic takes priority. Unfortunately they’ll never figure out that they are the problem, but whatevs. If someone needs to suffer, it should be the people who are the problem.


i know youre not talking about me.  Im totally comfortable with scared people losing out on training and living life. Totally ok with the scared people and their families falling behind.  People that want to train and go out have never stopped.  the chance of gavin pulling off another lockdown like we initially did is near 0.  People are tired of it.  Some of the most worried people have come around and are having their kids train and go out.  you apparently will be one of the last ones to come around.  Have fun with that lol.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Moving inmates from Chino Prison to St Quentin was another genius move. I guess now the head of prisons in California is retiring. All genius leaders that we should trust in these tough times.


Look at this dude shedding crocodile tears over inmates but perfectly willing to kill the parents and grandparents of kids who play soccer, plus their coaches, school teachers, their parents’ co-workers, and for those who work in healthcare and at nursing  homes, all of their patients/residents.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How many people did those under 24 end up killing?  I know. 187,000 plus another 1,000 every day.


“If you are old AND have serious health issues you have risks. Stay at home. If you live with others, then they need to stay away or not go out.”

You truly are a fucking idiot if you can’t understand this concept.


----------



## Woobie06 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> At what rate do they spread it to people who they end up killing?


We have all had these conversations before.  No need to re-hash, but happy to take it off-topic if you want to get into it.  Bottom line is if your family unit contains at-risk individuals, manage interactions, and outings appropriately to limit your unit’s risk.  If you are in a situation where you are not at-risk, you should absolutely have more latitude in what you are able to do.  

Just because you can’t do something, does not mean I should not do something.  The information I posted was to point out information provided by the CDC that shows ‘Covid Only’ deaths are a very low number, compared to the higher number than includes those with other factors and to highlight that kids/young adults are low risk.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Look at this dude shedding crocodile tears over inmates but perfectly willing to kill the parents and grandparents of kids who play soccer, plus their coaches, school teachers, their parents’ co-workers, and for those who work in healthcare and at nursing  homes, all of their patients/residents.


Just know that the longer this goes on, the more people are getting tired of it. I promise you less and less people are wearing masks.  I promise you people are going out more and more.  if you are fighting for another lockdown or continued extreme mitigations, you are fighting a losing battle.  Should have went harder when the lockdown first happened, when most people were scared. The more science comes out, the less scary this virus is. facts.  all you have to do do is look how many people on this forum are over it.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Look at this dude shedding crocodile tears over inmates but perfectly willing to kill the parents and grandparents of kids who play soccer, plus their coaches, school teachers, their parents’ co-workers, and for those who work in healthcare and at nursing  homes, all of their patients/residents.


To be fair, moving inmates between facilities was a pretty bad way to manage covid risk.  Nor is there a good way to explain putting recovering covid patients back into nursing homes, instead of opening specialized facilities for covid recovery.  (Javits or hotels would have worked.)

Those two decisions killed a lot of people.  Why pretend they didn’t?


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> It is my belief that the biggest impediment to games will be the 6ft distancing requirement. If that is not lifted, no games/scrimmages will be allowed.


Maybe it will force coaches and players to play possession soccer with more passing,  , just kidding. It won't happen.  Or maybe it will all become long balls.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 31, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Not going to argue anyone's thoughts on Covid-19 or the current situation, but obesity is a far larger problem as it kills over 2 million people yearly across the globe.


As has been stated before, your obesity is not going to make me sick or kill me or a loved one.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> As has been stated before, your obesity is not going to make me sick or kill me or a loved one.


Obesity is contagious through health related behaviors through social networking (family, friends, etc.).


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 31, 2020)

The Zelenko Protocol is starting to catch wind worldwide.

Hydroxychloroquine + Zinc + Azithromycin
(if that is unavailable to you due to your democrat governor, then can use the over the counter treatment of)
Quercetin + Zinc + Vitamin C (This is what I use, with Bromelain added to the Quercetin and I also add NAC.  I am an essential worker at high risk)



			https://twitter.com/zev_dr
		


From Dr Zelenko
COMPREHENSIVE TWEET WITH RELEVANT LINKS  MY STUDY RESULTS IN 16 LANGUAGES https://thezelenkoprotocol.com 
TREATMENT PROTOCOL https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VnBudq0f0dPtsJRZrRt3XiBDZAYvjlTR/view… 
PROPHYLAXIS PROTOCOL https://docs.google.com/document/d/1i7C_6H1Yq0u8lrzmnzt5N1JHg-b5Hb0E3nLixedgwpQ/edit… 
WHITE HOUSE PETITION https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/please-give-zelenko-protocol-eua… 
MY BILL TO CONGRESS https://writeyourlaws.com/2020/08/the-fda-emergency-use-authorization-emergency-overhaul-act-of-2020/


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> i know youre not talking about me.  Im totally comfortable with scared people losing out on training and living life. Totally ok with the scared people and their families falling behind.  People that want to train and go out have never stopped.  the chance of gavin pulling off another lockdown like we initially did is near 0.  People are tired of it.  Some of the most worried people have come around and are having their kids train and go out.  you apparently will be one of the last ones to come around.  Have fun with that lol.





MSK357 said:


> Just know that the longer this goes on, the more people are getting tired of it. I promise you less and less people are wearing masks.  I promise you people are going out more and more.  if you are fighting for another lockdown or continued extreme mitigations, you are fighting a losing battle.  Should have went harder when the lockdown first happened, when most people were scared. The more science comes out, the less scary this virus is. facts.  all you have to do do is look how many people on this forum are over it.


Yup. And more and more people will continue to die because of it, and the longer there will be no soccer games or in-person school for most in CA. It’s the same people responsible for causing this problem who ate complaining about the repercussions. 

Gosh, old people should just stay in their old folks homes with all the employees there who have kids that play soccer or go to school. Or they should just live their children, who also have children that play soccer and go to school. Or who live alone and therefore need to shop for themselves with people who have children that play soccer and go to school.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

dad4 said:


> To be fair, moving inmates between facilities was a pretty bad way to manage covid risk.  Nor is there a good way to explain putting recovering covid patients back into nursing homes, instead of opening specialized facilities for covid recovery.  (Javits or hotels would have worked.)
> 
> Those two decisions killed a lot of people.  Why pretend they didn’t?


Wait, so moving around contributes to the spread? No s**t?  Makes you wonder then why someone liked your post but thought it was a great idea to take her kids to Utah to potentially spread it and not socially distance, and then bring them back so they could potentially spread it they didn’t already do that when they went the other direction.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Obesity is contagious through health related behaviors through social networking (family, friends, etc.).


What is that rate of contagion for obesity again?  Has being in the mere presence of a fat kid ever killed anyone within two weeks?

Wow, grasping at straws isn’t going to work even in desperation.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 31, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Obesity is contagious through health related behaviors through social networking (family, friends, etc.).


Kind of like the family I saw at the stop light. 2 obese parents with 3 kids under 5 drinking Orange Soda and eating Cheetos while in their car seats.  

It may not be contagious is the same way the flu is, but it is passed on.


----------



## paytoplay (Aug 31, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Maybe it will force coaches and players to play possession soccer with more passing,  , just kidding. It won't happen.  Or maybe it will all become long balls.


Yes. Rondo Longballs. Cut up the pitch into a grid system, no contact “soccer,” players can’t leave their “rectangle” and play out the rest of the year that way. Only one parent per player and watch with binoculars from the parking lot or next field over. So many skills learned. Next year post-vaccine resume traditional soccer.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yup. And more and more people will continue to die because of it, and the longer there will be no soccer games or in-person school for most in CA. It’s the same people responsible for causing this problem who ate complaining about the repercussions.
> 
> Gosh, old people should just stay in their old folks homes with all the employees there who have kids that play soccer or go to school. Or they should just live their children, who also have children that play soccer and go to school. Or who live alone and therefore need to shop for themselves with people who have children that play soccer and go to school.


This will be over after the election.  If democrats win, it will magically go away.  If Trump wins, i hope he takes a more direct action since relection is taken care of. Like I said though, I will not stop going out.  I dont care care what you say.  Youre going to have to deal with it lol.  My kids are smart and will also continue to play soccer. you and your family can continue to be left behind. Nothing has really changed for me and my family. sucks to be you. hope you stop living in fear.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> This will be over after the election.  If democrats win, it will magically go away.  If Trump wins, i hope he takes a more direct action since relection is taken care of. Like I said though, I will not stop going out.  I dont care care what you say.  Youre going to have to deal with it lol.  My kids are smart and will also continue to play soccer. you and your family can continue to be left behind. Nothing has really changed for me and my family. sucks to be you. hope you stop living in fear.


Yeah, I already get you’re a conspiracy theorist.  Thank goodness the government is doing its best to save people’s lives from the likes of you.


----------



## paytoplay (Aug 31, 2020)

Magically go away...someone said that


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Kind of like the family I saw at the stop light. 2 obese parents with 3 kids under 5 drinking Orange Soda and eating Cheetos while in their car seats.
> 
> It may not be contagious is the same way the flu is, but it is passed on.


Some child ate cheetos and soda, so therefore it’s ok to kill 187,000 people plus another 1,000 plus every day by spreading covid-19. It makes perfect sense down in the rabbit hole.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 31, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Magically go away...someone said that


Yes, the hysteria will magically go away. Media will finally admit its not so bad. That its killing people that are already in poor health and that schools can open up.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 31, 2020)

You at


EOTL said:


> Some child ate cheetos and soda, so therefore it’s ok to kill 187,000 people plus another 1,000 plus every day by spreading covid-19. It makes perfect sense down in the rabbit hole.


You said we should follow New York’s coronavirus strategy so fuck off. The only people you’re scaring with your stupid death fear mongering is the ones that think like you, so fuck off again.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Some child ate cheetos and soda, so therefore it’s ok to kill 187,000 people plus another 1,000 plus every day by spreading covid-19. It makes perfect sense down in the rabbit hole.


Apparently obesity strikes a chord with you. Maybe now we know why you are so afraid.  

No rabbit hole, just a clarification but we know how you like to contort the entirety of argument into little bits so you can ignore the parts that don’t fit your argument.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 31, 2020)

[


EOTL said:


> Some child ate cheetos and soda, so therefore it’s ok to kill 187,000 people plus another 1,000 plus every day by spreading covid-19. It makes perfect sense down in the rabbit hole.


wouldnt it just be easier to say "no matter what anyone posts, i refuse to look at facts and am willing to sacrifice whatever is necessary to ensure my party of choice is elected?"   this is no longer about Covid and we all know it

hows florida doing? are the hospitals overrun yet?


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 31, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> The Zelenko Protocol is starting to catch wind worldwide.
> 
> Hydroxychloroquine + Zinc + Azithromycin
> (if that is unavailable to you due to your democrat governor, then can use the over the counter treatment of)
> ...


Thanks for the info I already take Quercetin daily year-round  for anti-inflammatory & immune and zinc + c in the fall & winter but what does Bromelain add to those? NAC is what?  I'm not at high risk but like to hear more about your combo.

In any case outdoor youth sports has been classified as a higher risk than what it should be let's all work together to prove its really low risk and get back to talking about soccer competition vs all this other stuff.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 31, 2020)

the way I look at it....once HS football will start playing games in November, then soccer will return - not before.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> You at
> 
> You said we should follow New York’s coronavirus strategy so fuck off. The only people you’re scaring with your stupid death fear mongering is the ones that think like you, so fuck off again.


No. You’re stuck with me for as long as ya’ll keep whining.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> What is that rate of contagion for obesity again?  Has being in the mere presence of a fat kid ever killed anyone within two weeks?
> 
> Wow, grasping at straws isn’t going to work even in desperation.


Social Contagion? That's what I am speaking about in regards to obesity. As you can see the numbers below show how obesity its quite impact full year in and out. What straw are you talking about? What desperation? I think your just arguing to argue.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> [
> 
> 
> wouldnt it just be easier to say "no matter what anyone posts, i refuse to look at facts and am willing to sacrifice whatever is necessary to ensure my party of choice is elected?"   this is no longer about Covid and we all know it
> ...


You mean like how obesity is contagious? 

Yeah, Florida’s doing great so long as you don’t look at how it’s doing.


----------



## watfly (Aug 31, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> the way I look at it....once HS football will start playing games in November, then soccer will return - not before.


How refreshing was it to see all those HS football teams playing in other states on ESPN.  Cheerleaders, parents and fans etc.  Looked awesome.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Social Contagion? That's what I am speaking about in regards to obesity. As you can see the numbers below show how obesity its quite impact full year in and out. What straw are you talking about? What desperation? I think your just arguing to argue.
> View attachment 8877


Gosh, this chart really explains why it’s ok to start killing people of Covid-19 at a much higher rate than we already are. Thx.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Gosh, this chart really explains why it’s ok to start killing people of Covid-19 at a much higher rate than we already are. Thx.


Again we are talking about two different things. Good luck with your short straws.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Again we are talking about two different things. Good luck with your short straws.


Yes, we are talking about two different things. I am talking about why we have social distancing restrictions - and how 187,000 people are dead and another 1,000 are dying every day - because people like you can’t get your s**t together. That’s kinda the point of a thread titled “Why keep arguing. No fall soccer.”.

You, on the other hand, are talking about how seeing a fat toddler eating cheetos and drinking soda in a car seat will make other people fat, so therefore no one will die of covid if we abandon social distancing. It’s common sense.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You mean like how obesity is contagious?
> 
> Yeah, Florida’s doing great so long as you don’t look at how it’s doing.


the stupid is strong with you.


----------



## watfly (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wait, so moving around contributes to the spread? No s**t?  Makes you wonder then why someone liked your post but thought it was a great idea to take her kids to Utah to potentially spread it and not socially distance, and then bring them back so they could potentially spread it they didn’t already do that when they went the other direction.


Speaking of which, air travel is so nice these days particularly if you fly with an airline that keeps the middle seat open.  No lines to check a bag, no lines at security, more room on the plane.  A lot less aggro people and less stressful flying.  I strongly encourage it if you are healthy.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 31, 2020)

watfly said:


> Speaking of which, air travel is so nice these days particularly if you fly with an airline that keeps the middle seat open.  No lines to check a bag, no lines at security, more room on the plane.  A lot less aggro people and less stressful flying.  I strongly encourage it if you are healthy.


Nothing like sucking down recycled air for a 3 hr flight.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, we are talking about two different things. I am talking about why we have social distancing restrictions - and how 187,000 people are dead and another 1,000 are dying every day - because people like you can’t get your s**t together. That’s kinda the point of a thread titled “Why keep arguing. No fall soccer.”.
> 
> You, on the other hand, are talking about how seeing a fat toddler eating cheetos and drinking soda in a car seat will make other people fat, so therefore no one will die of covid if we abandon social distancing. It’s common sense.


Wrong again. But, I’m sure you will make something else up. Chip away with your Cheetos. Remember to wash your hands that orange dust is messy.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> the stupid is strong with you.


So how many people need to die of Covid-19 before you admit you’re an idiot? 

@MSK357 went with 15, then 12,000, then 60,000.  Now I think he’s revised his number to include everyone in the US over 65, with a health condition, or overweight. Maybe some babies here and there and the occasional hospital worker too. They had it coming if they got in his way to the bar or his kid’s soccer practice.


----------



## watfly (Aug 31, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Nothing like sucking down recycled air for a 3 hr flight.


Ha ha, no doubt.  I have to believe that the HEPA filtration works since we aren't hearing about transmission of the virus on planes to any material extent.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So how many people need to die of Covid-19 before you admit you’re an idiot?
> 
> @MSK357 went with 15, then 12,000, then 60,000.  Now I think he’s revised his number to include everyone in the US over 65, with a health condition, or overweight. Maybe some babies here and there and the occasional hospital worker too. They had it coming if they got in his way to the bar or his kid’s soccer practice.


i already am an idiot. 

for trying to have an actual conversation with a fear peddler.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wow, grasping at straws isn’t going to work even in desperation.


Grandpa...tell us again the story about how NY is one of the states that got it right again.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Grandpa...tell us again the story about how NY is one of the states that got it right again.


What is your number?  How many people need to die before that’s too much for you?


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> i already am an idiot.
> 
> for trying to have an actual conversation with a fear peddler.


Refusing to say is definitely a better approach than what @MSK357 went with.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yup. And more and more people will continue to die because of it, and the longer there will be no soccer games or in-person school for most in CA. It’s the same people responsible for causing this problem who ate complaining about the repercussions.


So, give us a compelling opinion on what we need to do for the next 12 months.  How do you not kill the economy yet keep those at risk safe?


----------



## jimlewis (Aug 31, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So, give us a compelling opinion on what we need to do for the next 12 months.  How do you not kill the economy yet keep those at risk safe?


stop feeding the animal


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> [
> 
> 
> wouldnt it just be easier to say "no matter what anyone posts, i refuse to look at facts and am willing to sacrifice whatever is necessary to ensure my party of choice is elected?"   this is no longer about Covid and we all know it
> ...


Look at the bright side. A lot of those soccer coaches are Dems, right? So maybe they're part of the international cabal of pedophiles that you QAnon people talk about? So now that we know, we are keeping our kids away from them. They will all be taken down when The Storm comes (is that after the election? And when does #MAGA happen?) and replaced by non-pedophile coaches.
It's all working.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 31, 2020)

This is why it is time to open up. This is happening all across CA and many other states.

It is NOT sustainable.









						More Than Half Of San Francisco Storefronts Closed Due To Pandemic
					

According to the San Francisco Chamber of Commerce only 46 percent of storefront businesses in San Francisco that were open at the beginning of the pandemic are still operating.




					sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Look at the bright side. A lot of those soccer coaches are Dems, right? So maybe they're part of the international cabal of pedophiles that you QAnon people talk about? So now that we know, we are keeping our kids away from them. They will all be taken down when The Storm comes (is that after the election? And when does #MAGA happen?) and replaced by non-pedophile coaches.
> It's all working.


WTF are you talking about? people are trying to discuss  when its permissible to allow our kids to play soccer and you are talking about pedophiles? What club is your kid at and where? STRANGER DANGER

I couldnt care less about politics. I care about allowing my kids to play soccer


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 31, 2020)

By the way EOTL was predicting that So Cal clubs would ditch AZ and NV. 

A funny thing happened on the way to the basement....

We are seeing more and more So Cal teams coming out here to play and get away from the likes of EOTL. Karenfornia?

Time to play soccer!


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 31, 2020)

Friend of my son is now  heading back home from Chico State, which has a nice soccer program 

In-person classes are cancelled and students need to vacate campus housing by the weekend after at least 30 people tested positive for COVID-19.








						Coronavirus: Chico State moves classes online, tells students to go home amid spike in cases on campus
					

One week after students returned to campus for a limited slate of in-person classes, Chico State announced it would transition to all-virtual instruction and gave students one week to vacate their …




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## GeekKid (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> What is your number?  How many people need to die before that’s too much for you?


EOTL, where was your outrage back in the 2018-2019 Influenza season where there were more than 5 ½ times more deaths of kids age 0-17, than the current COVID-19 “pandemic”.  Why weren’t you calling for the shut down of schools, businesses, kid’s sports and places of worship then?  Here are the numbers, doubtful you’ll look…

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/2018-2019.html
https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#demographics


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Look at the bright side. A lot of those soccer coaches are Dems, right? So maybe they're part of the international cabal of pedophiles that you QAnon people talk about? So now that we know, we are keeping our kids away from them. They will all be taken down when The Storm comes (is that after the election? And when does #MAGA happen?) and replaced by non-pedophile coaches.
> It's all working.


@Dominic warns those of us who mention Gavin, will he do the same for the other side?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 31, 2020)

In case you are curious...normally this time of year you would see results all through every league. 

Apparently CO and OK are playing soccer.





__





						GotSport
					





					system.gotsport.com
				




Time to play soccer Karenfornia.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 31, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> Why weren’t you calling for the shut down of schools, businesses, kid’s sports and places of worship then? Here are the numbers, doubtful you’ll look…


And think about how those kids spread the flu around to the vulnerable elderly as well.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Refusing to say is definitely a better approach than what @MSK357 went with.


CDC says only 6% of those that died WITH Covid, Covid was the only cause.  If you want to count cancer patients, gunshots, and drug overdoses go ahead.  I already said thats BS akin to Gavin pushing the goal post for restrictions.  Which is probably why CDC has to put some clarity on the overblown deaths.  It doesnt help that Newsom and Cuomo's blantant stupidity helped kill people in nursing homes by putting covid patients there.  Why is it only democrat governors did that?  Are they that dumb or did they want Covid numbers to spike? I'll let you choose. lol


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Another 7 day band.  Follow the rules bro.  Can you grasp that?


It's a ban, not a band, Head Injury.  Can you grasp the difference?


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 31, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Thanks for the info I already take Quercetin daily year-round  for anti-inflammatory & immune and zinc + c in the fall & winter but what does Bromelain add to those? NAC is what?  I'm not at high risk but like to hear more about your combo.
> 
> In any case outdoor youth sports has been classified as a higher risk than what it should be let's all work together to prove its really low risk and get back to talking about soccer competition vs all this other stuff.


Bromelain is a natural extract from the base of the pineapple.  As part of the #ZelenkoProtocol - Bromelain will help with the absorption of Quercetin and has antiviral properties that researchers have found helps dissolve the 'spike proteins' that Covid-19 uses to infect human cells.

NAC or N-Acetyl Cysteine -> "... is a powerful antioxidant that fights against cell-damaging free radicals and supports the body’s natural defense system. NAC increases the levels of gluthathione, a key component in supporting the bodys immune system. "

I have sinus and allergy issues and have found the Quercetin which pre-Covid was widely used as an antihistamine has cleared those completely up and many people have also used it in the past for its anti-inflammatory qualities.  Now you can pair it with Zinc to stave off Covid as Quercetin is a zinc inophore which means it has the ability to transport zinc into human cells thus kicking viruses out of those cells or locking them from entry.  The human cell by nature does not let the zinc in, it needs a transport method.  This is what the HCQ and Quercetin are.

Good luck.  Stay safe.  Don't expect or wait for Gates, Fauci, CDC or the FDA to help you and your loved ones.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> In case you are curious...normally this time of year you would see results all through every league.
> 
> *Apparently CO and OK are playing soccer.*
> 
> ...


And Georgia, and South Carolina, and Virginia, and...well, you get the point.  

And one more:









						Youth soccer to return in New York City after successful petition
					

New York City will allow youth soccer to resume.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Tell Dom.  I was transparent and open and honest.  EJ is no more 100%.  I won't ever go back to that avatar.  So you all know is why I told everyone.  My avatar name was Ellejustus, then Justice, then New Wave Dave and then Soccer Helper.  I then went back to EJ to prove a point.  I'm now Life Is Not Fare.  It goes with my story if your following me.  I have met some new friends on here and I can;t wait to have a beer with them.  I have a bet going with DH, but it looks like the teams in socal are not allowed to play and we wont be able to go head to head until 2022.  That will be too late IMO.


Your new nickname from me is "HIS".  As in, Head Injury Stupid.  _Spicoli _is dead to me.  I won't even bring up the fact that "fair" and "fare" are yet another reason why you wave your right to criticize anyone else here.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So, give us a compelling opinion on what we need to do for the next 12 months.  How do you not kill the economy yet keep those at risk safe?


Are you still not understanding what a pandemic is?  Let me help. In a pandemic, a lot of people are going to die if you don’t take action that hurts the economy.  And if you don’t take action, the economy will still suffer because a lot more people than that are going to die. There is no solution in which no one dies and everything proceeds as if nothing has happened.

What you need to ask yourself is how many people people are worth sacrificing so your child gets to go to school in person? Go to soccer practice? How many people do you think are ok to sacrifice so you can get a beer at the pub? What is that number?

We’d be past this, and little Sally would be lacing them up on Saturdays and back at school, if ya’ll weren’t so stupid. We could get past this even still if people would do what they should. However, the only number that is too much for you and a lot of others happens to be “one more than the number of people who actually die because my life was inconvenienced, whatever that ends up being”.  So instead, you get exactly what you’re getting. People continue to die at too high a rate, but not nearly at the rate at which you’re willing to sacrifice them so you can get a beer and Sally can play Albion, because the state if CA does not share your utter disregard for the lives of other people. And the economy also continues to suffer because there is no amount of inconvenience that is too little for you.  Unfortunately, this is America where people are more than happy to sacrifice others if it means they don’t have to make any sacrifice themselves.

I’m not fearful. I’m not a doomsdayer. I’m not going to die and it would take close to the apocalypse to change my life in any meaningful sense. I’m just telling you what is actually happening and why. I got the same delusional “nuh-uh you’re an idiot” bluster and memes from the GDA Mafia, and I can’t help but notice that they’re largely the same people, wouldn’t you agree @LASTMAN14? At least @Simisoccerfan had the good sense to STFU once, as per usual, his prognostications ended up being wildly inaccurate.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Just know that the longer this goes on, the more people are getting tired of it. I promise you less and less people are wearing masks.  I promise you people are going out more and more.  if you are fighting for another lockdown or continued extreme mitigations, you are fighting a losing battle.  Should have went harder when the lockdown first happened, when most people were scared. The more science comes out, the less scary this virus is. facts.  all you have to do do is look how many people on this forum are over it.


Oh, and yeah we’re all tired of it, but some of us aren’t little baby whiners.


----------



## watfly (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Are you still not understanding what a pandemic is?  Let me help. In a pandemic, a lot of people are going to die if you don’t take action that hurts the economy.  And if you don’t take action, the economy will still suffer because a lot more people than that are going to die. There is no solution in which no one dies and everything proceeds as if nothing has happened.
> 
> What you need to ask yourself is how many people people are worth sacrificing so your child gets to go to school in person? Go to soccer practice? How many people do you think are ok to sacrifice so you can get a beer at the pub? What is that number?
> 
> ...


What you said is very true if you look at things only through Covid colored glasses.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Are you still not understanding what a pandemic is?  Let me help. In a pandemic, a lot of people are going to die if you don’t take action that hurts the economy.  And if you don’t take action, the economy will still suffer because a lot more people than that are going to die. There is no solution in which no one dies and everything proceeds as if nothing has happened.


Hey man, for 3 months, I followed all the guidelines and I didnt even go to the store but more than once a week and during off hours. 

 I know that this is a pandemic but one that is killing the economy and therefore putting people in the streets.   My point is that we cannot do this for 9 more months.   Your answer of it's a pandemic and we just need to keep doing this until it ends is not logical.  

You cannot say that we will stop our normal lives until we get rid of the. flu.  COVID is like the flu but much deadlier and more contagious.  The one common thing is that COVID will be here for next year the following year and maybe even longer.    Even in Germany people this weekend were protesting on new covid quarantine measures.    This is not going anywhere anytime soon but your home will be lost and your job will be lost.  I would rather die of COVID than have my family in the streets because I lost my job, my savings, and my home.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your new nickname from me is "HIS".  As in, Head Injury Stupid.  _Spicoli _is dead to me.  I won't even bring up the fact that "fair" and "fare" are yet another reason why you wave your right to criticize anyone else here.


Welcome back.  I won't call you Lester anymore either and I HAVE ANOTHER NAME FOR YOU BUT I will keep it to myself until later.  It's hot in this place now I tell ya.  Keep things to soccer Outlaw and you wont get suspended dude.  I got suspended three times in 6th grade for a total of 7 days. You now have been suspended 14 days for not following the rules, just like me when I was 12.  How's Nocal?


----------



## chiefs (Aug 31, 2020)

happy9 said:


> And Georgia, and South Carolina, and Virginia, and...well, you get the point.
> 
> And one more:
> 
> ...


Is Calif the last one on the mat? Wallowing and gasping for air. Help me I can’t get out the basement.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Welcome back.  I won't call you Lester anymore either and I HAVE ANOTHER NAME FOR YOU BUT I will keep it to myself until later.  It's hot in this place now I tell ya.  Keep things to soccer Outlaw and you wont get suspended dude.  I got suspended three times in 6th grade for a total of 7 days. You now have been suspended 14 days for not following the rules, just like me when I was 12.  How's Nocal?


If you'll notice, there are many here that don't keep it to soccer and don't get suspended.  In fact, both times I WAS suspended, I replied to people that went off topic first.  Notice neither of them got suspended?  All I ask is for fairness and it's not the case.  I'll just start reporting people since they feel the need to report me.  And I don't give a fuck about suspensions here.

NorCal is smokey.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Willie (Aug 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you'll notice, there are many here that don't keep it to soccer and don't get suspended.  In fact, both times I WAS suspended, I replied to people that went off topic first.  Notice neither of them got suspended?  All I ask is for fairness and it's not the case.  I'll just start reporting people since they feel the need to report me.  And I don't give a fuck about suspensions here.
> 
> NorCal is smokey.  Thanks for asking.


Dominic is a bleeding heart liberal that is only tolerant of his fellow leftists.  Post what he and EOTL agrees with and you are good.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you'll notice, there are many here that don't keep it to soccer and don't get suspended.  In fact, both times I WAS suspended, I replied to people that went off topic first.  Notice neither of them got suspended?  All I ask is for fairness and it's not the case.  I'll just start reporting people since they feel the need to report me.  And I don't give a fuck about suspensions here.
> 
> NorCal is smokey.  Thanks for asking.


I want all of us to all make up and play the game of life again.  Rules and Guideline for everyone to follow.  Throw in some, "Law & Order" and we all get a taste of paradise.


----------



## Spfister (Aug 31, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> i already am an idiot.
> 
> for trying to have an actual conversation with a fear peddler.


Why are you even bothering to argue with someone on this topic who has an ACLU logo on their bio. They will fear monger until November. Don’t waste your breath.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

Let's keep on track fellas.  Are we going to have any soccer that is legal in Cali this fall?  I'm hearing of buses heading out to Utah and AZ the next three weeks.  I'm not driving to AZ or Utah unless it's SW ECNL.  It has to be the top top for us to drive out of the state.  No one got time for that.    My dd wants college 100% and is open to play anywhere in the USA.!!! I'm so proud of her for getting great grades and working hard at her craft.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Let's keep on track fellas.  Are we going to have any soccer that is legal in Cali this fall?  I'm hearing of buses heading out to Utah and AZ the next three weeks.  I'm not driving to AZ or Utah unless it's SW ECNL.  It has to be the top top for us to drive out of the state.  No one got time for that.    My dd wants college 100% and is open to play anywhere in the USA.!!! I'm so proud of her for getting great grades and working hard at her craft.


Think about all that revenue leaving the state.   God bless them for being resourceful....


----------



## Gkdad1 (Aug 31, 2020)

This site is the equivalent of Fox News and CNN sitting in the same room arguing.


----------



## Willie (Aug 31, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> This site is the equivalent of Fox News and CNN sitting in the same room arguing.


It is kind of like that but moderated by CNN


----------



## notintheface (Aug 31, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> Now you can pair it with Zinc to stave off Covid as Quercetin is a zinc inophore which means it has the ability to transport zinc into human cells thus kicking viruses out of those cells or locking them from entry.


RDA of zinc is 11mg per day for adults-- any more than that and you're looking at raging diarrhea. LD50 of zinc is 27g -- when you stop posting we'll know why. Good luck.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I'm hearing of buses heading out to Utah and AZ the next three weeks.


Please post proof of one of your "I'm hearing of" rumors. Just this once. Please.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 31, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Is Calif the last one on the mat? Wallowing and gasping for air. Help me I can’t get out the basement.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Please post proof of one of your "I'm hearing of" rumors. Just this once. Please.


Why do you care? What will you do?


----------



## notintheface (Aug 31, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Why do you care? What will you do?


Lots of people are saying that EJ/whatever-this-week makes up crap because he's starved for attention and can't bring anything substantive to any soccer discussions. I wonder why he seems like the textbook example of fake news?


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Hey man, for 3 months, I followed all the guidelines and I didnt even go to the store but more than once a week and during off hours.
> 
> I know that this is a pandemic but one that is killing the economy and therefore putting people in the streets.   My point is that we cannot do this for 9 more months.   Your answer of it's a pandemic and we just need to keep doing this until it ends is not logical.
> 
> You cannot say that we will stop our normal lives until we get rid of the. flu.  COVID is like the flu but much deadlier and more contagious.  The one common thing is that COVID will be here for next year the following year and maybe even longer.    Even in Germany people this weekend were protesting on new covid quarantine measures.    This is not going anywhere anytime soon but your home will be lost and your job will be lost.  I would rather die of COVID than have my family in the streets because I lost my job, my savings, and my home.


You aren’t listening. I am not making the rules, I’m just telling you what is happening and why.  Unlike some of you, I’m not denying that 187,000 people have died plus 1,000 more every day. I’m not denying that even more people will die if young people are allowed to super spread it at school and elsewhere. I’m not even denying that the economy isn’t in terrible shape. Shoot, I even admitted that 30k (and occasionally up to 60k) is an acceptable number of people dying of the flu. The only people in denial are those who think they and everyone else can do whatever they want without any meaningful impact on the Covid-19 death rate. It’s like ya’ll are living in the Covid version of libertarian fantasyland where there are no laws or government, everyone gets to do what they want, so everything is perfect, everyone is happy, and you aren’t contributing to behavior that is getting people killed. I’m sure there are lots of rainbows and butterflies too.

I thought I made it clear earlier that my home and my job will not be lost, but thank you for caring.  If you might lose your home of your job, maybe you’re ok with a million people dying. Ok. Just admit it.  Just say you don’t care how many people die for your daughter to play soccer or go to school in person. At least that’s intellectually honest, unlike the mental gymnastics people are putting themselves through to rationalize getting what they want without any responsibility for the deaths that would result from it.

And enough with whatabout-isming Germany. They’re losing somewhere between 0-3 people a day.  If we ever get there, which we won’t until there’s a vaccine because we’re dumb Americans, feel free to make the same protest. But we haven’t earned that. Not even close. I know it sucks that the idea of American exceptionalism that you grew up with is over and has become a complete farce; that Covid has exposed that we are far stupider than most of the developed world; that we are not up to the challenge, or any challenge really.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Are you still not understanding what a pandemic is?  Let me help. In a pandemic, a lot of people are going to die if you don’t take action that hurts the economy.  And if you don’t take action, the economy will still suffer because a lot more people than that are going to die. There is no solution in which no one dies and everything proceeds as if nothing has happened.
> 
> What you need to ask yourself is how many people people are worth sacrificing so your child gets to go to school in person? Go to soccer practice? How many people do you think are ok to sacrifice so you can get a beer at the pub? What is that number?
> 
> ...


You truly are a fascinating case study.  At least you are consistent with your ideology - that has to be admired (kinda).  The goal posts have certainly moved since this all started.  CA has not disappointed, moving the goalpost as needed in order to walk the partisan line.  Other states are taking prudent measures, trying to be responsible with their populations, even after completely screwing it up (insert NYC and New Jersey here).  There are others that come to mind as well. 

Your approach is one sided, filled with the hope that a vaccine, which is being rushed, driven by financial and political gain, will be the cure all.  Except that society will react to this vaccine just like any other vaccine.  Not all will take it.  Heaven help us if  someone mandates that the vaccine will be mandatory.  Nothing like like angst, anxiety, and fear to try and control the narrative.  And before you say something nonsensical like I don't believe in the virus, I do.  I wear a mask, I social distance, etc, etc, blah blah.  I also eat out and allow my kids to play soccer.  I want them to go back to school in person.  I expect that responsible business owners will do the right thing and implement practices that make sense - that's how you get my business.  The same goes for things like school districts, etc. 

Shutting down indefinitely is irrational.  We already did not once, won't happen again.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Let's keep on track fellas.  Are we going to have any soccer that is legal in Cali this fall?  I'm hearing of buses heading out to Utah and AZ the next three weeks.  I'm not driving to AZ or Utah unless it's SW ECNL.  It has to be the top top for us to drive out of the state.  No one got time for that.    My dd wants college 100% and is open to play anywhere in the USA.!!! I'm so proud of her for getting great grades and working hard at her craft.


Get with the program - get on the bus! The top top is already happening.  Big bash this weekend just south of PHX.  ECNL, MLS all getting together to play great soccer in the desert.  Blues and Rebs also headed this way this weekend to play AZ teams.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Please post proof of one of your "I'm hearing of" rumors. Just this once. Please.


I can't share the text I got from a dear friend that is going to the Cactus Cup September 18th-20th.  Their taking vans, so sorry for saying buses.  The other friend of my dd is heading out to Utah Labor Day.  They might rent a bus and go in style,  My goat got the invite but the competition is sub par and it aint worth the drive for a few soccer games.  I'm not that addicted to watching my dd ball to drive that far.  So imagine this.  Family take a drive in the van or family station wagon to AZ next few weeks.  What else you think they will be looking at?


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Get with the program - get on the bus! The top top is already happening.  Big bash this weekend just south of PHX.  ECNL, MLS all getting together to play great soccer in the desert.  Blues and Rebs also headed this way this weekend to play AZ teams.


I was being super sarcastic in other post.  I will drive anywhere to see my dd play a game


----------



## Gkdad1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I can't share the text I got from a dear friend that is going to the Cactus Cup September 18th-20th.  Their taking vans, so sorry for saying buses.  The other friend of my dd is heading out to Utah Labor Day.  They might rent a bus and go in style,  My goat got the invite but the competition is sub par and it aint worth the drive for a few soccer games.  I'm not that addicted to watching my dd ball to drive that far.  So imagine this.  Family take a drive in the van or family station wagon to AZ next few weeks.  What else you think they will be looking at?


I know of at least half dozen teams from San Diego going to Utah this weekend to play in a tournament.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Get with the program - get on the bus! The top top is already happening.  Big bash this weekend just south of PHX.  ECNL, MLS all getting together to play great soccer in the desert.  Blues and Rebs also headed this way this weekend to play AZ teams.


Buses and more buses heading to AZ.  Are these ECNL league games?


----------



## Dominic (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Look at the bright side. A lot of those soccer coaches are Dems, right? So maybe they're part of the international cabal of pedophiles that you QAnon people talk about? So now that we know, we are keeping our kids away from them. They will all be taken down when The Storm comes (is that after the election? And when does #MAGA happen?) and replaced by non-pedophile coaches.
> It's all working.


*BANNED 1 WEEK*


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## happy9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Buses and more buses heading to AZ.  Are these ECNL league games?


They are not league games, friendlies  But man, they sure are traveling far for a friendly.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I was being super sarcastic in other post.  I will drive anywhere to see my dd play a game


I figured as much, just giving you a hard time!  But be wary, it's hot.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

Dominic said:


> *BANNED 1 WEEK*


Equal Justice under the Socal Soccer Forum rules.  Dom is fair minded and is for soccer 99%.  Politics is for the off topic section and makes things interesting.  It's hard to bite your tongue and swallow your pride sometimes, but now is the time to eat some humble pie, sprinkled with some Grace


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I figured as much, just giving you a hard time!  But be wary, it's hot.


Can we get guarantee start times?  Meaning, 7am or 7pm?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey Dominic, you should add a $20 annual fee to get users to vote on who we want to ban from this site.  ACLU, I’m voting against you. Someone was correct when they told me to not feed thAt animal.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Can we get guarantee start times?  Meaning, 7am or 7pm?


I don't know the entire schedule, multiple clubs involved.  My oldest (son) plays at 10 AM in Casa Grande.  I don't know where the girls are playing, mine isn't involved this weekend. They will play a CA team the following weekend somewhere in PHX.


----------



## Spfister (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You aren’t listening. I am not making the rules, I’m just telling you what is happening and why.  Unlike some of you, I’m not denying that 187,000 people have died plus 1,000 more every day. I’m not denying that even more people will die if young people are allowed to super spread it at school and elsewhere. I’m not even denying that the economy isn’t in terrible shape. Shoot, I even admitted that 30k (and occasionally up to 60k) is an acceptable number of people dying of the flu. The only people in denial are those who think they and everyone else can do whatever they want without any meaningful impact on the Covid-19 death rate. It’s like ya’ll are living in the Covid version of libertarian fantasyland where there are no laws or government, everyone gets to do what they want, so everything is perfect, everyone is happy, and you aren’t contributing to behavior that is getting people killed. I’m sure there are lots of rainbows and butterflies too.
> 
> I thought I made it clear earlier that my home and my job will not be lost, but thank you for caring.  If you might lose your home of your job, maybe you’re ok with a million people dying. Ok. Just admit it.  Just say you don’t care how many people die for your daughter to play soccer or go to school in person. At least that’s intellectually honest, unlike the mental gymnastics people are putting themselves through to rationalize getting what they want without any responsibility for the deaths that would result from it.
> 
> And enough with whatabout-isming Germany. They’re losing somewhere between 0-3 people a day.  If we ever get there, which we won’t until there’s a vaccine because we’re dumb Americans, feel free to make the same protest. But we haven’t earned that. Not even close. I know it sucks that the idea of American exceptionalism that you grew up with is over and has become a complete farce; that Covid has exposed that we are far stupider than most of the developed world; that we are not up to the challenge, or any challenge really.


Yawn.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 31, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> stop feeding the animal


LOL.  You sir, are the only that sees things clearly.  This thread must be heaven for the troll.  So many people feeding him at the same time.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I don't know the entire schedule, multiple clubs involved.  My oldest (son) plays at 10 AM in Casa Grande.  I don't know where the girls are playing, mine isn't involved this weekend. They will play a CA team the following weekend somewhere in PHX.


Here's my honest take on soccer in three weeks in AZ.  Not a good idea for my goat.  September 25-27th in Oceanside or Del Mar Surf Cup sounds a lot better then Cactus Cup September 18th.  I'm not making lite of the great Cactus Cup.  I just dont want to drive that far.   I want to go to AZ for ECNL.  However, if the top dogs in AZ hosted a little friendly, that would be swell.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You truly are a fascinating case study.  At least you are consistent with your ideology - that has to be admired (kinda).  The goal posts have certainly moved since this all started.  CA has not disappointed, moving the goalpost as needed in order to walk the partisan line.  Other states are taking prudent measures, trying to be responsible with their populations, even after completely screwing it up (insert NYC and New Jersey here).  There are others that come to mind as well.
> 
> Your approach is one sided, filled with the hope that a vaccine, which is being rushed, driven by financial and political gain, will be the cure all.  Except that society will react to this vaccine just like any other vaccine.  Not all will take it.  Heaven help us if  someone mandates that the vaccine will be mandatory.  Nothing like like angst, anxiety, and fear to try and control the narrative.  And before you say something nonsensical like I don't believe in the virus, I do.  I wear a mask, I social distance, etc, etc, blah blah.  I also eat out and allow my kids to play soccer.  I want them to go back to school in person.  I expect that responsible business owners will do the right thing and implement practices that make sense - that's how you get my business.  The same goes for things like school districts, etc.
> 
> Shutting down indefinitely is irrational.  We already did not once, won't happen again.


Thx!  For the record, I am not putting my eggs into the vaccine basket. Like CA, I look at it like the end game. We’ll know by Dec if it’s happening soon. If it is and then it works, great. If it doesn’t, you are right we can’t do this forever, and people now need to die for the common good IMO. See how easy that is? None of this rubbish about how everyone will be fine if we get back to work, school and soccer - or it’s their fault. No denial as to the inevitable consequences of those actions.

CA is also not “moving the goalposts”, which is a poor analogy. As more is learned about the virus, as more is learned about the ways in which (and places where) certain people keep screwing things up for the rest of us, CA must adjust accordingly. The better analogy is that idiots like @MSK357 and @Grace T. keep moving the goalposts, constantly forcing CA to kick in different directions.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Thx!  For the record, I am not putting my eggs into the vaccine basket. Like CA, I look at it like the end game. We’ll know by Dec if it’s happening soon. If it is and then it works, great. If it doesn’t, you are right we can’t do this forever, and people now need to die for the common good IMO. See how easy that is? None of this rubbish about how everyone will be fine if we get back to work, school and soccer - or it’s their fault. No denial as to the inevitable consequences of those actions.
> 
> CA is also not “moving the goalposts”, which is a poor analogy. As more is learned about the virus, as more is learned about the ways in which (and places where) certain people keep screwing things up for the rest of us, CA must adjust accordingly. The better analogy is that idiots like @MSK357 and @Grace T. keep moving the goalposts, constantly forcing CA to kick in different directions.


You still going. Pay must be by the post


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> LOL.  You sir, are the only that sees things clearly.  This thread must be heaven for the troll.  So many people feeding him at the same time.


I think you are confused. Someone telling you what you don’t want to hear is not trolling. It’s the person who responds with nothing but the personal attack who is the troll. If you’re gonna troll buddy, at least do it well.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you'll notice, there are many here that don't keep it to soccer and don't get suspended.  In fact, both times I WAS suspended, I replied to people that went off topic first.  Notice neither of them got suspended?  All I ask is for fairness and it's not the case.  I'll just start reporting people since they feel the need to report me.  And I don't give a fuck about suspensions here.
> 
> NorCal is smokey.  Thanks for asking.


Your whiny post is off topic. But maybe when @Sheriff Joe and @messy finish their time outs you’ll have quorum and can you do something about it. Assuming you can keep it together until then.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I think you are confused. Someone telling you what you don’t want to hear is not trolling. It’s the person who responds with nothing but the personal attack who is the troll. If you’re gonna troll buddy, at least do it well.


Aren’t you the jackass that said NY was doing a good job with Covid? Yah that was you. STFU and get back to hiding under your bed.


----------



## Kante (Aug 31, 2020)

happy9 said:


> And Georgia, and South Carolina, and Virginia, and...well, you get the point.
> 
> And one more:
> 
> ...


CalSouth reports that they have close to 130,000 players and coaches in SoCal. CalNorth must be similar numbers. With those kind of numbers, how is there not more organized pressure to make sure that the state and county governments are making youth soccer a priority?


----------



## EOTL (Aug 31, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Aren’t you the jackass that said NY was doing a good job with Covid? Yah that was you. STFU and get back to hiding under your bed.


I think you are confused. Someone telling you what you don’t want to hear is not trolling. It’s the person who responds with nothing but the personal attack who is the troll. If you’re gonna troll buddy, at least do it well.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I can't share the text I got from a dear friend that is going to the Cactus Cup September 18th-20th.  Their taking vans, so sorry for saying buses.  The other friend of my dd is heading out to Utah Labor Day.  They might rent a bus and go in style,


So now we understand "hey a couple of friends teams are going out of state". The only other team is that Blues fake put together team. Can we please stop using what would be a normal amount of out-of-state traffic to try to push an "EVERYONE IS GOING OUT OF STATE WE NEED TO OPEN EVERYTHING UP" agenda?


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 31, 2020)

watfly said:


> Speaking of which, air travel is so nice these days particularly if you fly with an airline that keeps the middle seat open.  No lines to check a bag, no lines at security, more room on the plane.  A lot less aggro people and less stressful flying.  I strongly encourage it if you are healthy.


all those flights and no spreading reported.   Drama queens on this forum


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I think you are confused. Someone telling you what you don’t want to hear is not trolling. It’s the person who responds with nothing but the personal attack who is the troll. If you’re gonna troll buddy, at least do it well.


So you do think that NY did a good job? You think that’s what I don’t want to hear?


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> In case you are curious...normally this time of year you would see results all through every league.
> 
> Apparently CO and OK are playing soccer.
> 
> ...


not even close to apples and oranges but euros in eng. and ire. are playing


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your new nickname from me is "HIS".  As in, Head Injury Stupid.  _Spicoli _is dead to me.  I won't even bring up the fact that "fair" and "fare" are yet another reason why you wave your right to criticize anyone else here.


I was hoping "fare" was some play on words that I was missing. No?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Here's my honest take on soccer in three weeks in AZ.  Not a good idea for my goat.  September 25-27th in Oceanside or Del Mar Surf Cup sounds a lot better then Cactus Cup September 18th.  I'm not making lite of the great Cactus Cup.  I just dont want to drive that far.   I want to go to AZ for ECNL.  However, if the top dogs in AZ hosted a little friendly, that would be swell.


Based on last yr Cactus Cup is a small tournament. Nobody interesting played there last yr.
Might this yr be better? Sure. Maybe the ECNL/GA teams are just looking to play. If that happens great....but based on previous yrs it is far from a good AZ tournament


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 31, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> EOTL, where was your outrage back in the 2018-2019 Influenza season where there were more than 5 ½ times more deaths of kids age 0-17, than the current COVID-19 “pandemic”.  Why weren’t you calling for the shut down of schools, businesses, kid’s sports and places of worship then?  Here are the numbers, doubtful you’ll look…
> Everyone be sure to vaccinate, vaccinate, vaccinate for the seasonal flu. Especially vaccinate your children.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Based on last yr Cactus Cup is a small tournament. Nobody interesting played there last yr.
> Might this yr be better? Sure. Maybe the ECNL/GA teams are just looking to play. If that happens great....but based on previous yrs it is far from a good AZ tournament


Well, it's time to make the nice people who run the Cactus Cup a little richer this year. II'm hearing this could be big time with GA, MLS and ECNL teams plus some SCDSL.  Gold rush to AZ!!!   I'm sure a small town could use some extra $$$$.  I will cast my vote for Cactus Cup with our team.  It's time our team bonds and get's ready to win the ECNL Championship.  We need to ball.  Surf Cup is now looking like, no way.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So now we understand *"hey a couple of friends teams are going out of state".* The only other team is that Blues fake put together team. Can we please stop using what would be a normal amount of out-of-state traffic to try to push an "EVERYONE IS GOING OUT OF STATE WE NEED TO OPEN EVERYTHING UP" agenda?


Teams are going out of state to go ball next week for scrimmages.  Then the following week to the Cactus Cup and then more games after that.  Also EVERYDAY, people are leaving the state to look for a better situation for their family.  Some lost jobs.  Some can;t work from home and baby sit and make breakfast, lunch for kiddos.  School Districts are laying people off.  Businesses are closing.  Socal dominated soccer for a long time.  With all the move outs, the game will be better played and more fair and the fare to play will be less then before.  I think it's good for people to go and explore other states.  I cant wait to get my motor home and cruise the the USA, Mexico and Canada.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Teams are going out of state to go ball next week for scrimmages.  Then the following week to the Cactus Cup and then more games after that.  Also EVERYDAY, people are leaving the state to look for a better situation for their family.  Some lost jobs.  Some can;t work from home and baby sit and make breakfast, lunch for kiddos.  School Districts are laying people off.  Businesses are closing.  Socal dominated soccer for a long time.  With all the move outs, the game will be better played and more fair and the fare to play will be less then before.  I think it's good for people to go and explore other states.  I cant wait to get my motor home and cruise the the USA, Mexico and Canada.


This is BS.  School districts are getting ready to open in various formats, not laying off people.  Teams are passing on AZ because they don't want to play in 110F heat for a weekend.  Cactus Cup will not have quality teams participating, as usual.  People have always fled CA, but there's a steady stream of folks that come and stay.  Orange County will be in the better tier "red" next week with others to soon follow.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 31, 2020)

In answer to several of the recent posts....we are not in lock down!!!  Now who is exaggerating and who is fear mongering about the economy?  We can't eat at indoor restaurants, we can't see a movie, and we can't get a massage/facial.  Everything else is up and running though not like we are used to seeing it.  Yes small businesses have been hit but many of them were in a slow burn because of the increase in online shopping.  Covid just spead up the burn.  There are many online businesses that have exploded with revenue because of COVID.  One of my client's just hired an additional 120 people or 20% more employees. 

Ironic that many of the people that continually have said the news and people were using fear mongering to make the case for COVID are the same people using fearing mongering on how bad the economy is and why we need to open back to normal (We are open people!!!!!)  

Here is the consumer spending in Orange County...


IMO, youth sports will not go back to any sense of normalcy for a very long time unless some group starts fighting for it.  I really believe we are not playing sports to the normal level because we are at the bottom of the list of priorities of building guidance and they are severely limited on resources.  Not a good reason but none the less I believe the reason.  Although, I do know for a fact that 40 cases were traced to a softball game in another State not California and that has never come out in the news.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 31, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> In answer to several of the recent posts....we are not in lock down!!!  Now who is exaggerating and who is fear mongering about the economy?  We can't eat at indoor restaurants, we can't see a movie, and we can't get a massage/facial.  Everything else is up and running though not like we are used to seeing it.  Yes small businesses have been hit but many of them were in a slow burn because of the increase in online shopping.  Covid just spead up the burn.  There are many online businesses that have exploded with revenue because of COVID.  One of my client's just hired an additional 120 people or 20% more employees.
> 
> Ironic that many of the people that continually have said the news and people were using fear mongering to make the case for COVID are the same people using fearing mongering on how bad the economy is and why we need to open back to normal (We are open people!!!!!)
> 
> ...


theres no universe where you can say we are open while schools are closed.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 31, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> [
> 
> 
> wouldnt it just be easier to say "no matter what anyone posts, i refuse to look at facts and am willing to sacrifice whatever is necessary to ensure my party of choice is elected?"   this is no longer about Covid and we all know it
> ...


It’s not about hospital capacity anymore. Now it’s about


Keepermom2 said:


> In answer to several of the recent posts....we are not in lock down!!!  Now who is exaggerating and who is fear mongering about the economy?  We can't eat at indoor restaurants, we can't see a movie, and we can't get a massage/facial.  Everything else is up and running though not like we are used to seeing it.  Yes small businesses have been hit but many of them were in a slow burn because of the increase in online shopping.  Covid just spead up the burn.  There are many online businesses that have exploded with revenue because of COVID.  One of my client's just hired an additional 120 people or 20% more employees.
> 
> Ironic that many of the people that continually have said the news and people were using fear mongering to make the case for COVID are the same people using fearing mongering on how bad the economy is and why we need to open back to normal (We are open people!!!!!)
> 
> ...


Im guessing you tested the genetic make-up of every case and that’s how you know for a fact that all 40 were infected at a softball game. They all had the same strain I assume.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 31, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Orange County will be in the better tier "red" next week with others to soon follow.


Two weeks delay because of the new color codes, but at least there is a date.

OC Health Care Agency
@ochealth

"County Health Officer received confirmation from @CAPublicHealth that #OC is on track to enter into Red Tier on Sept. 8. Providing we meet Red Tier metrics at that time, there will be a 14-day wait for all K-12 schools to be eligible for reopening, which could happen on Sept. 22."


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 31, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> theres no universe where you can say we are open while schools are closed.


Context of conversation was about economics.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 31, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> It’s not about hospital capacity anymore. Now it’s about
> 
> Im guessing you tested the genetic make-up of every case and that’s how you know for a fact that all 40 were infected at a softball game. They all had the same strain I assume.


As I said, it was confirmed and traced by people responsible for tracing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Your whiny post is off topic. But maybe when @Sheriff Joe and @messy finish their time outs you’ll have quorum and can you do something about it. Assuming you can keep it together until then.


My post is very much on topic.  HIS asked how NorCal is doing and I said "smokey".  Are your tears for a different reason?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 31, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Context of conversation was about economics.


the schools are economics. I’m lucky my kids are old enough to be self sufficient but it’s tough when they Are younger to work.  It’s especially hard on working women. No wonder lausd has so many missing kindergartners.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> all those flights and no spreading reported.   Drama queens on this forum


No middle seat on my Southwest flight but someone 18" on either side of me, 12" in front of me and 12" in back of me.  This whole thing is a bunch of bullshit.  Who was it that cried about me dragging Covid back to here from Arizona?


----------



## happy9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Based on last yr Cactus Cup is a small tournament. Nobody interesting played there last yr.
> Might this yr be better? Sure. Maybe the ECNL/GA teams are just looking to play. If that happens great....but based on previous yrs it is far from a good AZ tournament


I don't think they'll bite.  Whats happening now (secret squirrel friendlies between CA and AZ clubs) will continue until the season starts.  The GA schedules are up.  I'm sure fingers are crossed that there are fields in CA to play in come OCT.  If not, I assume CA teams will travel to AZ.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Thx!  For the record, I am not putting my eggs into the vaccine basket. Like CA, I look at it like the end game. We’ll know by Dec if it’s happening soon. If it is and then it works, great. If it doesn’t, you are right we can’t do this forever, and people now need to die for the common good IMO. See how easy that is? None of this rubbish about how everyone will be fine if we get back to work, school and soccer - or it’s their fault. No denial as to the inevitable consequences of those actions.
> 
> CA is also not “moving the goalposts”, which is a poor analogy. *As more is learned about the virus, as more is learned about the ways in which (and places where) certain people keep screwing things up for the rest of us, CA must adjust accordingly. The better analogy is that idiots like @MSK357 and @Grace T. keep moving the goalposts, constantly forcing CA to kick in different directions.*


Ahh, now it all make senses.  Let's try it this way - CA establishing standards so non sensical and unachievable that only complete eradication of the virus and 100% vaccination will allow counties to meet requirements.  Makes sense now.  But hey, wineries are open.


----------



## Kante (Aug 31, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> In answer to several of the recent posts....we are not in lock down!!!  Now who is exaggerating and who is fear mongering about the economy?  We can't eat at indoor restaurants, we can't see a movie, and we can't get a massage/facial.  Everything else is up and running though not like we are used to seeing it.  Yes small businesses have been hit but many of them were in a slow burn because of the increase in online shopping.  Covid just spead up the burn.  There are many online businesses that have exploded with revenue because of COVID.  One of my client's just hired an additional 120 people or 20% more employees.
> 
> Ironic that many of the people that continually have said the news and people were using fear mongering to make the case for COVID are the same people using fearing mongering on how bad the economy is and why we need to open back to normal (We are open people!!!!!)
> 
> ...


100% agree.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> So you do think that NY did a good job? You think that’s what I don’t want to hear?


The massacre of 8/31/20.  EOTL single handedly annihilates everybody who gets in his way.  It’s like Rambo v. the bumbling idiot local cops.  No match.  He’s got everybody’s head spinning.  Look at JumboJack, he’s got him so mesmerized, JumboJack just asked the same question for the 3rd time.  LMAO .


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

oh canada said:


> *This is BS*.  School districts are getting ready to open in various formats, not laying off people.  Teams are passing on AZ because they don't want to play in 110F heat for a weekend.  *Cactus Cup will not have quality teams participating, as usual.*  People have always fled CA, but there's a steady stream of folks that come and stay.  Orange County will be in the better tier "red" next week with others to soon follow.


Why BS?  I didnt say teachers are being laid off Canada.  Districts are laying thousands off.  Can you guess who?  
Are you now the judge on quality teams?  What makes quality?  Plus, these are unusual times.  Let's see what happens.  Man, so half empty some people are.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh Canada oh Canada, you are so wrong again.  Oh Canada, please take back saying,  "BS."

*Thousands of educators laid off across California as state Democrats plan austerity budget

The COVID-19 pandemic will accelerate processes already underway, and result in a further gutting of budgets, drastically reduced services and thousands more layoffs for the 2020–21 school year.  *










						Thousands of educators laid off across California as state Democrats plan austerity budget
					

Amid massive cuts to public education looming in the coming months, many of California’s K-12 public school districts facing prior budget shortfalls have already laid off educators for the coming school year.



					www.wsws.org


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Context of conversation was about economics.


In no way is the economy fully  “open” while we are dumping trillions into stimulus packages, voting to extend the eviction moratorium because people can’t pay rent and unemployment at 11+%.  Just because you can eat at restaurants outside doesn’t mean they haven’t laid off a good portion of their staff.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

Gee, I wonder what's important to our leaders in Socal?  This is BS Canada.  Teachers wont teach but life guards and mall workers are essential?  Does everyone on this forum see through all this BS?  Kids can;t play soccer?  Laguna Beach has already had three healthy people drown off our coast the last two weeks.  The ocean is way more dangerous and deadly to healthy people then this Corona.  I'm dead serious.  I can;t believe this is happening to all of us in Cali.  Teachers are the key and non of my friends can speak up at all or they will have serious retaliations at the work place.........sad times and so many wimps!!!!

*OC Register Headline News*​
*With triple-digit Labor Day heat, coronavirus in the air, officials warn against beach blitz

Orange County malls, salons and barber shops begin to reopen for indoor business

NO Soccer for kids or sports!!!!!*


----------



## jpeter (Sep 1, 2020)

In the greater scheme of things youth sports is a very low priority,  one of the last things to receive guidance, not even listed on what's open or not state on the  State covid19 site.

I think almost everybody can agree that we want to see outdoor youth sports going again to include not only training but scrimmages and games also.  Tournaments mixed response so it's the set those aside for now.

So what are we arguing about? Politics covid-19 health science,  statistics,what other states, nations are doing,  categorizing people of this or that.

The bigger picture is working together not arguing on what?  Buliding the bridges and removing the road blocks.   

The camp workaround was a temporary bridge that was worked for some, the state youth sports guidance came down creating more roadblocks.  

So how to we make forward progress?   Either get the state youth sports guidance updated or work with local heath depts to create more bridges or remove the roadblocks.  Hopefully some of the sanctioning bodies will work with the clubs to get this done.   For example how about purposing allowing youth sports outdoor scrimmages for counties outside the widespread or purple classification for x weeks and then progressing to games after x more if those places stay in the moderate class or something? 

Let's find more solutions less arguments,  covid19 is not going away and we need to get on with it, we've learned to live with everything else so now it's time to move forward and do something.  If we have to modify things like Massachusetts so be it but let's not get stuck on the semantics or the arguments.  Outdoor youth sports is lower risk when when people don't congregate so space the games out and make people sit 6ft apart just like they do at restaurants for example, create a cleaning hygiene routine, etc.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> The massacre of 8/31/20.  EOTL single handedly annihilates everybody who gets in his way.  It’s like Rambo v. the bumbling idiot local cops.  No match.  He’s got everybody’s head spinning.  Look at JumboJack, he’s got him so mesmerized, JumboJack just asked the same question for the 3rd time.  LMAO .


no, EOTL is an idiot, thats why everyone is ganging up on him.  You can join him if you'd like. lol.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> no, EOTL is an idiot, thats why everyone is ganging up on him.  You can join him if you'd like. lol.


After careful analysis, I'm mildly convinced that EOTL PW is in the hands of a few.  They login and start writing.  No one person is the same and this avatar is all over the place.  I might be coo coo sometimes and a dam fool for my dd, but something is not right.  I knew soccer was important to people, but man, this sport needs help.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Thx!  For the record, I am not putting my eggs into the vaccine basket. Like CA, I look at it like the end game. We’ll know by Dec if it’s happening soon. If it is and then it works, great. If it doesn’t, you are right we can’t do this forever, and people now need to die for the common good IMO. See how easy that is? None of this rubbish about how everyone will be fine if we get back to work, school and soccer - or it’s their fault. No denial as to the inevitable consequences of those actions.
> 
> CA is also not “moving the goalposts”, which is a poor analogy. As more is learned about the virus, as more is learned about the ways in which (and places where) certain people keep screwing things up for the rest of us, CA must adjust accordingly. The better analogy is that idiots like @MSK357 and @Grace T. keep moving the goalposts, constantly forcing CA to kick in different directions.


This is a voice of reason. Just because cases go down for a short period of time doesn't mean it's time to go back to business as usual. CA has the luxury of watching other states screw it up and make adjustments.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> This is a voice of reason. Just because cases go down for a short period of time doesn't mean it's time to go back to business as usual. CA has the luxury of watching other states screw it up and make adjustments.


Just like Arizona. Lol


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> This is a voice of reason. Just because cases go down for a short period of time doesn't mean it's time to go back to business as usual. CA has the luxury of watching other states screw it up and make adjustments.


Yes, the reason so many are leaving the state too.  I actually have a few friends who are waiting until Nov 4th.  One of them is going to buy a house in October in Highlands Ranch, CO.  If ______________wins, then he will cancel escrow and stay.  If ___________________wins, then he will move and start his new life with his wife.  Empty nesters have choices.........


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 1, 2020)

ECNL Norcal season has been pushed back to 3 weeks. Now our first game is scheduled for October 24th! Lets just say there will no season. Can imagine what these girls are going through.....


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Oh Canada oh Canada, you are so wrong again.  Oh Canada, please take back saying,  "BS."
> 
> *Thousands of educators laid off across California as state Democrats plan austerity budget
> 
> ...


California, like every state, is now facing budget deficits when we previously had a surplus from the downturn in economic activity like no tourism, no Disney, restaurants closed. If you don't believe there's a global pandemic, you're not part of the problem, you are the problem. The difference between the US and other countries is that we are acting likes it's not real. In other countries they get 5 cases and go on lockdown, and you're concerned about driving to AZ to play a soccer game.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> California, like every state, is now facing budget deficits when we previously had a surplus from the downturn in economic activity like no tourism, no Disney, restaurants closed. If you don't believe there's a global pandemic, you're not part of the problem, you are the problem. The difference between the US and other countries is that we are acting likes it's not real. In other countries they get 5 cases and go on lockdown, and you're concerned about driving to AZ to play a soccer game.


Its because the U.S. strain of COVID is more dangerous right? lol.









						Berlin police break up "anti-coronavirus" protest after 18,000 gather with no masks or social distancing
					

More than 3,000 officers were deployed to help maintain the demonstration after anti-restriction and far-right supporters took to social media to call on people to arm themselves and take part in the protest.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Yes, the reason so many are leaving the state too.  I actually have a few friends who are waiting until Nov 4th.  One of them is going to buy a house in October in Highlands Ranch, CO.  If ______________wins, then he will cancel escrow and stay.  If ___________________wins, then he will move and start his new life with his wife.  Empty nesters have choices.........


The more people that leave the state is good for all of us, less traffic. CA will always be the place people move to when it's freezing for 3 months in winter or too hot to go outside in summer so unfortunately nothing will change, just hopefully the idiots leave.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 1, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Just like Arizona. Lol


AZ per capita deaths are more than twice ours.  There is a cost to the tear off the band aid approach.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> California, like every state, is now facing budget deficits when we previously had a surplus from the downturn in economic activity like no tourism, no Disney, restaurants closed. If you don't believe there's a global pandemic, you're not part of the problem, you are the problem. The difference between the US and other countries is that we are acting likes it's not real. In other countries they get 5 cases and go on lockdown, and you're concerned about driving to AZ to play a soccer game.


Screw all this dude.  I see you just joined.  Are you Messy?  Anyway, lets get back to soccer.  Please share where your goat plays?  No more this and that and just soccer please.  Is your player a goat or just playing for fun or college deal?


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> The more people that leave the state is good for all of us, less traffic. CA will always be the place people move to when it's freezing for 3 months in winter or too hot to go outside in summer so unfortunately nothing will change, just hopefully the idiots leave.


I didnt see this stupid post.  You must be well off and set for life.  Did you inherit some money?  Trust fund?  People like you ((Messy)) say the same thing.  Leave so we have it all!!!  Back to soocer.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I didnt see this stupid post.  You must be well off and set for life.  Did you inherit some money?  Trust fund?  People like you ((Messy)) say the same thing.  Leave so we have it all!!!  Back to soocer.


GOAT is sitting it out and waiting for the adults in the room to get their heads on straight, finding other things to do than whine about not being able to play.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> GOAT is sitting it out and waiting for the adults in the room to get their heads on straight, finding other things to do than whine about not being able to play.


That is not a goat.  It's ok.  If__________wins, enjoy Cali and the surplus I'm sure will come back in da future.  If___________wins, you might want to be nicer and try and work with the other side.  I'm the guy in the middle hoping we dont go into________________________________and do way more harm to each other.  I personally already know the future and that is why I'm in the middle Long Shot.  Just wait until Nov 4th dude, things will be very different.  I love being in the middle.  Remember, the TRUTH IS SOMEWHERE IN THE MIDDLE!!!!


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> no, EOTL is an idiot, thats why everyone is ganging up on him.  You can join him if you'd like. lol.


No, EOTL kicked your ass.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

The only way out of this is if the goats start protesting in the communities.  Their being lockdown in their backyards to play soccer.  Goats need to demand play and exercise.  Plus, their freedom is being taken a way.  This is BS!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> GOAT is sitting it out and waiting for the adults in the room to get their heads on straight, finding other things to do than whine about not being able to play.


all the goats are out there working their asses off.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> No, EOTL kicked your ass.


Hey bro, can you PM me the login and PW?  Thanks


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I think you are confused. Someone telling you what you don’t want to hear is not trolling. It’s the person who responds with nothing but the personal attack who is the troll. If you’re gonna troll buddy, at least do it well.


Trolls say what?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> In the greater scheme of things youth sports is a very low priority,  one of the last things to receive guidance, not even listed on what's open or not state on the  State covid19 site.


You hit the nail on the head.  We need a soccer dad or mom in the casino business to lead and teach us how to organize our effort.  Casinos are notoriously excellent at lobbying the government.  I just looked at the list, and was surprised that cardrooms are allowed to open outdoors.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

I heard a rumor this morning.  If you leave the state for sports, you might be forced to take your temperature at the state line and maybe tested on re-entry.  They might band re-entry all together if you try and go play soccer over state lines.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 1, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> We need a soccer dad or mom in the casino business to lead and teach us how to organize our effort.


Not quite true. 

More of a case of follow the tax revenue. 

That said if you look at youth soccer I would imagine many of the parents are large donors to various politicians...


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> AZ per capita deaths are more than twice ours.  There is a cost to the tear off the band aid approach.


How does it compare to NY’s?


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I heard a rumor this morning.  If you leave the state for sports, you might be forced to take your temperature at the state line and maybe tested on re-entry.  They might band re-entry all together if you try and go play soccer over state lines.


Dude, seriously, every rumor you post on here always turns out to be false. Just stop already.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

[


MSK357 said:


> no, EOTL is an idiot, thats why everyone is ganging up on him.  You can join him if you'd like. lol.


How many people did you say would die of Covid-19 again? I mean the first time, not the 10 after that in which you kept revising your estimates up until you just gave up and said everything is a lie.

How do you reconcile such complete and utter stupidity? Only 15 people have died.  No 40.  It’s barely over 100, why are we wearing masks? I’ll leave this forum if it gets to 12,000.  No 60,000. No way it will ever get into the hundreds of thousands.  

How do you do it?  Do you even realize how f**king stupid you are, or do you honestly think you you’ve been right all along and are providing helpful and credible guidance? I mean, I get @Simisoccerfan, who is the kind of dumb that says really stupid things, but isn’t so dumb that he fails to understand it when it turns out he was wrong. We know that because he at least goes off to hide under a rock  for a while every time his irresponsible prognostications turn out to be wildly inaccurate.  But you seem to be a completely different brand of imbecile.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> No, EOTL kicked your ass.


whatever you say stan.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> [
> 
> 
> How many people did you say would die of Covid-19 again? I mean the first time, not the 10 after that in which you kept revising your estimates up until you just gave up and said everything is a lie.
> ...


Bro, you've been called out so many times i cant even count.  when it comes to COVID only deaths i'm still on point.  Youre dumb enough to count cancer deaths, gunshots, and drug overdoses as COVID deaths.  CDC had to clarify the death count because they kept being called out, by not just normal logical people but experts as well.  No wonder you think NY and Cuomo did a good job after they put COVID patients in nursing homes.  Nobody takes your posts seriously.  Youre a joke lol.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Ahh, now it all make senses.  Let's try it this way - CA establishing standards so non sensical and unachievable that only complete eradication of the virus and 100% vaccination will allow counties to meet requirements.  Makes sense now.  But hey, wineries are open.


Poor sad little guy.

Uh, literally a few posts up someone said that OC cases are down to the point that schools may reopen soon. Hopefully you and your doomsday “I’m gojng to do whatever I want” friends won’t f**k it up.  What are you going to do to help get schools open? Continue throwing tantrums?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Poor sad little guy.
> 
> Uh, literally a few posts up someone said that OC cases are down to the point that schools may reopen soon. Hopefully you and your doomsday “I’m gojng to do whatever I want” friends won’t f**k it up.  What are you going to do to help get schools open? Continue throwing tantrums?


nope, just vote Red.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> In answer to several of the recent posts....we are not in lock down!!!  Now who is exaggerating and who is fear mongering about the economy?  We can't eat at indoor restaurants, we can't see a movie, and we can't get a massage/facial.  Everything else is up and running though not like we are used to seeing it.  Yes small businesses have been hit but many of them were in a slow burn because of the increase in online shopping.  Covid just spead up the burn.  There are many online businesses that have exploded with revenue because of COVID.  One of my client's just hired an additional 120 people or 20% more employees.
> 
> Ironic that many of the people that continually have said the news and people were using fear mongering to make the case for COVID are the same people using fearing mongering on how bad the economy is and why we need to open back to normal (We are open people!!!!!)
> 
> ...


So one company hiring people is your proof? In real economic terms that data point would be plotted on it’s own - aka an “outlier”. My business deals in the construction business, deals with all types of trades, local governments, national accounts of big corps and educational institutions. You have absolutely zero idea of what you are talking about.

if you were to follow various market trends (we are not one giant market but one often affects the other) you would see a ton of bad markets. It would take pages for me to break them down and show what is going on - it’s not an overall positive situation.Given we are locked down, we are for the most part in CA, you get resources the best/fastest/safest/whatever way possible - for most it is online shopping. That is a forced condition, and won’t even get in to what will most likely occur next year. In the meantime stores, restaurants, gyms have closed - many are not going to reopen. I think many of us know people who have lost companies, lost their jobs, lost the ability to pay rent and even feed their families. I have posted about this previously in this topic.
The construction market has slowed down after being on absolute fire. Schools/institutions pushed jobs up while kids are at home - but nothing has taken up the holes in the construction timelines they are leaving behind. Tenant Improvements are on hold or even lost due to uncertainty and building being burnt/damaged/looted. The small businesses, who many just dismiss, make a big impact on construction as a whole. If small business is gone, they no longer need insurance, paying city taxes, paying payroll taxes, renting space, etc. Now the same goes for sports related markets - insurance for coaches, fields, maintenance, etc. Most people just look at the economy or shuts down superficially. Anything being closed, even partially is a BIG disruption to the economy - especially locally.  A lot of people rely on things being open, such as schools - not everyone who works, or earns income through schools, has a guaranteed pay check


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> After careful analysis, I'm mildly convinced that EOTL PW is in the hands of a few.  They login and start writing.  No one person is the same and this avatar is all over the place.  I might be coo coo sometimes and a dam fool for my dd, but something is not right.  I knew soccer was important to people, but man, this sport needs help.


Well, if there was anybody that was familiar with multiple profiles and avatars...


----------



## dad4 (Sep 1, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> How does it compare to NY’s?


NY and NJ are much worse, by far.  Their per capita deaths rates are about 5 times as bad as CA.  2-3 times as bad as AZ.

Covid patient care was worse back in April.  Returning patients to nursing homes was a huge mistake that killed a lot of people.  I don’t know what all else they did wrong.

That’s kind of a separate question from what CA should do now.   

It seems there is a definite trade-off between how many things you open, how long the disease lasts in the community, and how many people get infected and die.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Bro, you've been called out so many times i cant even count.  when it comes to COVID only deaths i'm still on point.  Youre dumb enough to count cancer deaths, gunshots, and drug overdoses as COVID deaths.  CDC had to clarify the death count because they kept being called out, by not just normal logical people but experts as well.  No wonder you think NY and Cuomo did a good job after they put COVID patients in nursing homes.  Nobody takes your posts seriously.  Youre a joke lol.


How many people did you say would die of C19?  I forget. And how many actually have died even by your QAnon standards?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How many people did you say would die of C19?  I forget. And how many actually have died even by your QAnon standards?


Covid deaths caused by covid only less than 12k.  

How many people care what you say?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> ECNL Norcal season has been pushed back to 3 weeks. Now our first game is scheduled for October 24th! Lets just say there will no season. Can imagine what these girls are going through.....


It's disappointing but I'd rather they continue pushing it back than just cancel and wind up regretting it.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> That is not a goat.  It's ok.  If__________wins, enjoy Cali and the surplus I'm sure will come back in da future.  If___________wins, you might want to be nicer and try and work with the other side.  I'm the guy in the middle hoping we dont go into________________________________and do way more harm to each other.  I personally already know the future and that is why I'm in the middle Long Shot.  Just wait until Nov 4th dude, things will be very different.  I love being in the middle.  Remember, the TRUTH IS SOMEWHERE IN THE MIDDLE!!!!


Trying to play the middle is being a people pleaser, and no one likes people pleaser because you're always playing both sides and can't commit. No one likes someone who can't commit.  Soccer is a contact sport, contact spreads the virus. Soccer will return when we have a proven vaccine or therapy, not one that makes people lab rats, but something that works and is proven through trials and not propaganda.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Covid deaths caused by covid only less than 12k.
> 
> How many people care what you say?


People are laughing at you. They read and swipe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> NY and NJ are much worse, by far.  Their per capita deaths rates are about 5 times as bad as CA.  2-3 times as bad as AZ.
> 
> Covid patient care was worse back in April.  Returning patients to nursing homes was a huge mistake that killed a lot of people.  I don’t know what all else they did wrong.
> 
> ...


Didn't we see, and say, NJ was one of the states that continued playing contact sports through all this?  Interesting the numbers are bad but they carried on.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's disappointing but I'd rather they continue pushing it back than just cancel and wind up regretting it.


Or just be straight with the parents that their kid needs to keep training to keep up skill and stop posting unrealistic dates that will never happen.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 1, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> ECNL Norcal season has been pushed back to 3 weeks. Now our first game is scheduled for October 24th! Lets just say there will no season. Can imagine what these girls are going through.....


Start scheduling friendly games with So Cal teams in another state.  Take ur money to another state.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Its because the U.S. strain of COVID is more dangerous right? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


America needs to do this particularly in Calif since protestors are praised here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Or just be straight with the parents that their kid needs to keep training to keep up skill and stop posting unrealistic dates that will never happen.


I don't disagree with that but here's the thing... my club is surviving, my kid is getting exercise, the dream is still alive, our coaches are able to keep the lights on and what little socialization she gets is available 3 days a week on grass.  

It's cheaper than a gym membership + therapy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> America needs to do this particularly in Calif since protestors are praised here.


They're starting to.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Start scheduling friendly games with So Cal teams in another state.  Take ur money to another state.


Yeah, spend the weekends driving to other states, it teaches your kid an important lesson: that as a parent you have failed to teach your kid to have a wide range of ideas and activities other than living your pipe dream of being a successful athlete.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> People are laughing at you. They read and swipe.


I see more people agreeing with me than you and other idiot's fear mongering posts.  so what the hell are you talking about? lol


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't disagree with that but here's the thing... my club is surviving, my kid is getting exercise, the dream is still alive, our coaches are able to keep the lights on and what little socialization she gets is available 3 days a week on grass.
> 
> It's cheaper than a gym membership + therapy.


I agree with this. Kids want to play, most don't care about the competition like their parents do. Most kids play for socialization, despite the fact that their parents, like many on this forum, want to ruin it by being too involved and getting too serious about it like driving to states with high virus rates just to increase the level of competition.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I heard a rumor this morning.  If you leave the state for sports, you might be forced to take your temperature at the state line and maybe tested on re-entry.  They might band re-entry all together if you try and go play soccer over state lines.


Well one good thing with the State completely broke, is they can’t police this...that rumor is fake and illegal


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Trying to play the middle is being a *people pleaser*, and no one likes people pleaser because you're always playing both sides and can't commit. No one likes someone who can't commit.  Soccer is a contact sport, contact spreads the virus. *Soccer will return when we have a proven vaccine* or therapy, not one that makes people lab rats, but something that works and is proven through trials and not propaganda.


That is Either O thinking.  I'm not right or left.  That is not popular here.  FB went off three years ago and now everyone is picking sides.  I refuse to pick sides and I'm a people pleaser......lol, for reals?  I do agree with you regarding the far left position on the vaccine in Cali.  That is why so many are moving as I speak.  People pleasers will line their asses up to take the shot, if and win that happens.  Long Shot, when will a vaccine come?  Dr F and Dr G said they will have it in record time, sooner rather then later.  I'm hoping for another story to unfold after Nov 4th.  

What age is your goat?  You dont have to share the team.....


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> I agree with this. Kids want to play,* most don't care about the competition* like their parents do. *Most kids play for socialization*, despite the fact that their parents, like many on this forum, want to ruin it by being too involved and getting too serious about it like driving to states with high virus rates just to increase the level of competition.


Dude, we agree 100% on your takes.  Most parents want a degree for their kids.  Only a true goat player plays to win and wants to play with other goats.  Excellent analysis Long Shot   This is one of the best takes about socal soccer.  Love this


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I see more people agreeing with me than you and other idiot's fear mongering posts.  so what the hell are you talking about? lol


This is a soccer forum. The nutjobs on this forum are desperate to have their kids play soccer  because they have nothing to do and have completely lost touch with reality in every shape or form. No adult on this forum would have been driving hundreds of miles to play a game by their parent under these conditions in their childhoods. Their parents would've said go to the park and run around or take up another hobby. The idea that people are considering leaving the state to play soccer, much less move, is insanity. There's a global pandemic going on.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> People are laughing at you. They read and swipe.


You’re actually focusing on the wrong person. You should be directing your efforts to @Anon9 and @Grace T., who keep liking his posts in the hope that they can support his cray cray but still fly under the radar.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> The bigger picture is working together not arguing on what?  Buliding the bridges and removing the road blocks.
> 
> Let's find more solutions less arguments,  covid19 is not going away and we need to get on with it,


It starts at the very top don’t you think?  I mean how infantile is it to politicize a treatment drug so that if it works you can talk smack to your opponents?  Yeah, let’s take odds on treatment regiments.  

Or how about providing testing and resources to one conference so they can play football in the Fall while not offering to another that you don’t care about.  FYI breaking news.

I’m surprised you got so many “likes” when none of those posters have had the courage to acknowledge the obvious.


----------



## Emma (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> America needs to do this particularly in Calif since protestors are praised here.


Arming yourself while you're angry with other angry armed people, is dumb.  I'm a second amendment advocate but you only show your weapons when you intend to use it immediately.  That's irresponsible gun ownership to wave your weapons around and act angry with other angry people flaming your fire.  Don't encourage people to be violent against one another - that's just creating more problems for our country already in crisis.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Well one good thing with the State completely broke, is they can’t police this...that rumor is fake and illegal


All I said was it was rumor.  They just said the state health folks are worried and concerned that these crazy parents will drive to AZ and bring back the Corona.  They think that is very bad and dangerous.  It was brought up by some that wanted people to be checked out or 14 day quarantine at home when you come back.  I sure hope it's a rumor.  The same group wont anyone play a game at Great Park so if we all go to AZ for the weekend and come back, they might not like that.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> That is Either O thinking.  I'm not right or left.  That is not popular here.  FB went off three years ago and now everyone is picking sides.  I refuse to pick sides and I'm a people pleaser......lol, for reals?  I do agree with you regarding the far left position on the vaccine in Cali.  That is why so many are moving as I speak.  People pleasers will line their asses up to take the shot, if and win that happens.  Long Shot, when will a vaccine come?  Dr F and Dr G said they will have it in record time, sooner rather then later.  I'm hoping for another story to unfold after Nov 4th.
> 
> What age is your goat?  You dont have to share the team.....


News Flash: the world is not waiting for the US to develop anything. That time has passed and now we have to re-build our reputation. If there was a vaccine that had proven effective, it would be distributed by now anywhere in the world.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> That is Either O thinking.  I'm not right or left.  That is not popular here.  FB went off three years ago and now everyone is picking sides.  I refuse to pick sides and I'm a people pleaser......lol, for reals?  I do agree with you regarding the far left position on the vaccine in Cali.  That is why so many are moving as I speak.  People pleasers will line their asses up to take the shot, if and win that happens.  Long Shot, when will a vaccine come?  Dr F and Dr G said they will have it in record time, sooner rather then later.  I'm hoping for another story to unfold after Nov 4th.
> 
> What age is your goat?  You dont have to share the team.....


You remind me of a person that I used to call a snake in the grass. You praise people for moving out of state, but say you’re staying. You want people to play soccer illegally, but you say you follow the rules. Who gives a shit about picking a side, right or left. It’s about taking a stand and figuring out what you really want. If you want to follow the rules, then do so. But stop promoting fake rumors and kissing everybody’s ass already. No wonder so many people ignore you. It’s easier to ignore you than to ignore someone like @EOTL, at least he’s consistent and we know what to expect every time.


----------



## dean (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Bro, you've been called out so many times i cant even count.  when it comes to COVID only deaths i'm still on point.  Youre dumb enough to count cancer deaths, gunshots, and drug overdoses as COVID deaths.  CDC had to clarify the death count because they kept being called out, by not just normal logical people but experts as well.  No wonder you think NY and Cuomo did a good job after they put COVID patients in nursing homes.  Nobody takes your posts seriously.  Youre a joke lol.


https://yourlocalepidemiologist.com/385-2/

Worth reading...


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> News Flash: the world is not waiting for the US to develop anything. That time has passed and now we have to re-build our reputation. If there was a vaccine that had proven effective, it would be distributed by now anywhere in the world.


Last question.  What age is your player?  M or F?  My dd is 04.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Yeah, spend the weekends driving to other states, it teaches your kid an important lesson: that as a parent you have failed to teach your kid to have a wide range of ideas and activities other than living your pipe dream of being a successful athlete.


And your an expert in parenting now? Moronic statement. How would you know the mental awareness of kids?  My kid is moving forward with or without the state; great quality time together, life lessons learned on the road. Teaching kids to adapt and not be stuck in the muck. How does it feel with a kid who could care less? Must be sad


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> In no way is the economy fully  “open” while we are dumping trillions into stimulus packages, voting to extend the eviction moratorium because people can’t pay rent and unemployment at 11+%.  Just because you can eat at restaurants outside doesn’t mean they haven’t laid off a good portion of their staff.


I didn't say we were "fully" open.  I said we were open and the consumer spending is less than 10% of what it was in January as of August 16 to prove it.  
As there is no current active stimulus package in place and hasn't been in place since the end of July, we will see the unemployment decrease as many were making more money not working.  I am not sure where you got your unemployment number from but unemployment numbers published are severely behind what is currently happening because the latest unemployment numbers are as of the end of July when there was still a stimulus package in place.  Posting numbers from 2 months ago for unemployment is like posting COVID cases from 2 months ago.  It is essentially meaningless in the current fluid market.

For people with greater than $62k in annual income here in OC were almost back to January employment numbers as of June 1 with a less than 2% decline.  The low income workers shows the largest decline in employment.  Given that low income wage earners were earning an equivalent of about 36k a year being unemployed whether previously working part time or full time, I anticipate unemployment will significantly decline in the coming months since congress hasn't implemented an updated stimulus package.  Basically everywhere I go I see signs of open jobs.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> You remind me of a person that I used to call a snake in the grass. You praise people for moving out of state, but say you’re staying. You want people to play soccer illegally, but you say you follow the rules. Who gives a shit about picking a side, right or left. It’s about taking a stand and figuring out what you really want. If you want to follow the rules, then do so. But stop promoting fake rumors and kissing everybody’s ass already. No wonder so many people ignore you. It’s easier to ignore you than to ignore someone like @EOTL, at least he’s consistent and we know what to expect every time.


Listen, I'm almost doen, I swear.  i will be leaving this all for you and your pals.  I love the competitiveness of the this sport.  But man, what you all have done with a game is insane.  My PM is lighting up again.  Go ahead and take a stand.  I will sit this out.  I will not share anymore false rumors Anon.  Enjoy the day and continue ignoring me.  I would like the login and PW.  Thanks-


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> You remind me of a person that I used to call a snake in the grass. You praise people for moving out of state, but say you’re staying. You want people to play soccer illegally, but you say you follow the rules. Who gives a shit about picking a side, right or left. It’s about taking a stand and figuring out what you really want. If you want to follow the rules, then do so. But stop promoting fake rumors and kissing everybody’s ass already. No wonder so many people ignore you. It’s easier to ignore you than to ignore someone like @EOTL, at least he’s consistent and we know what to expect every time.


Bully tactic. Good one. You just spun every POS conspiracy on this site back to me. Fucking loser.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> And your an expert in parenting now? Moronic statement. How would you know the mental awareness of kids?  My kid is moving forward with or without the state; great quality time together, life lessons learned on the road. Teaching kids to adapt and not be stuck in the muck. How does it feel with a kid who could care less? Must be sad


Daddy, why are driving to Arizona again? Find a good answer that is not insane and based on your desire to live your life through you the experience of your kid.


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You’re actually focusing on the wrong person. You should be directing your efforts to @Anon9 and @Grace T., who keep liking his posts in the hope that they can support his cray cray but still fly under the radar.


Says the guy that praised NY and then went absolutely radio silent for a couple days hoping people would forget about his breathtaking stupidity.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Last question.  What age is your player?  M or F?  My dd is 04.


I have olders and youngers who are not playing now because they found other stuff to do temporarily. The pros play soccer because they are tested daily and can isolate. We don't have that luxury.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I don't think they'll bite.  Whats happening now (secret squirrel friendlies between CA and AZ clubs) will continue until the season starts.  The GA schedules are up.  I'm sure fingers are crossed that there are fields in CA to play in come OCT.  If not, I assume CA teams will travel to AZ.


it would be great if AZ had fields right at the state line.  save an extra hour drive


----------



## chiefs (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Daddy, why are driving to Arizona again? Find a good answer that is not insane and based on your desire to live your life through you the experience of your kid.


Mommy, why are we stuck in our basement? Mommy, why are you so scared?


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh oh, more rumors and their dangerous ones.  I'm out too after this last post.  I'm not scared at all.  I'm just going to prepare for battle.  I need to pick a side to be a true man.  Well, I just did assholes!!!!  The threats have been very real to me and retaliation is real and I now need to step away for good.  Wow, how sad.  All because of__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ I will graciously now step away for good.  My gosh, the bear is poked and is now it's final hour.  P.S.  I never once got warned or banned by Dom after his stern warning to all of us, and for that, I feel most proud.  You broad of vipers some of you are.  Snakes in soccer.  See you all on da pitch!!!!


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Mommy, why are we stuck in our basement? Mommy, why are you so scared?


Your kid looks back on their childhood and someone asks what they did. THey respond that they drove to other states on weekends, and when asked why, they say "because my dad wanted to." Spin it any way you want, your kid can develop without driving and without you risking the health of others. You're supposed to stay at home for a reason, which is to decrease risk. You don't believe the virus is real. You are the problem.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I didn't say we were "fully" open.  I said we were open and the consumer spending is less than 10% of what it was in January as of August 16 to prove it.
> As there is no current active stimulus package in place and hasn't been in place since the end of July, we will see the unemployment decrease as many were making more money not working.  I am not sure where you got your unemployment number from but unemployment numbers published are severely behind what is currently happening because the latest unemployment numbers are as of the end of July when there was still a stimulus package in place.  Posting numbers from 2 months ago for unemployment is like posting COVID cases from 2 months ago.  It is essentially meaningless in the current fluid market.
> 
> For people with greater than $62k in annual income here in OC were almost back to January employment numbers as of June 1 with a less than 2% decline.  The low income workers shows the largest decline in employment.  Given that low income wage earners were earning an equivalent of about 36k a year being unemployed whether previously working part time or full time, I anticipate unemployment will significantly decline in the coming months since congress hasn't implemented an updated stimulus package.  Basically everywhere I go I see signs of open jobs.


Correction....is 10% less than what it was in January as of August 16


----------



## MacDre (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't disagree with that but here's the thing... my club is surviving, my kid is getting exercise, the dream is still alive, our coaches are able to keep the lights on and what little socialization she gets is available 3 days a week on grass.
> 
> It's cheaper than a gym membership + therapy.


I think my kid is officially a skater now!  Half of the week, we go to Berkeley skate park and the other half we go to Benicia skate park.

I’ve watched Benicia Arsenal practice and I’m not sure what team is practicing in Berkeley but both practices look pathetic and not very beneficial.

This upcoming weekend, my kid and I are gonna do the 40 mile Mt. Diablo bike ride.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> This is a soccer forum. The nutjobs on this forum are desperate to have their kids play soccer  because they have nothing to do and have completely lost touch with reality in every shape or form. No adult on this forum would have been driving hundreds of miles to play a game by their parent under these conditions in their childhoods. Their parents would've said go to the park and run around or take up another hobby. The idea that people are considering leaving the state to play soccer, much less move, is insanity. There's a global pandemic going on.


people are moving because of illogical restrictive policies.  like having daycare in public classrooms while teachers are distance learning because its too dangerous to be in the classroom.  People are leaving because theres talks of defunding the police while criminals are being let out of prison early due to covid.  What is insane is that there are people that follow what they are told without questioning it. I say people that are blindly following illogical policies are nutjobs.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

Who needs soccer help in California?  PM me  I have a new travel soccer business.  I basically customize soccer trips all of the country.  Nothing in Cali at this time but I have my application all ready when things open up.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 1, 2020)

Emma said:


> Arming yourself while you're angry with other angry armed people, is dumb.  I'm a second amendment advocate but you only show your weapons when you intend to use it immediately.  That's irresponsible gun ownership to wave your weapons around and act angry with other angry people flaming your fire.  Don't encourage people to be violent against one another - that's just creating more problems for our country already in crisis.


Somebody raised you right.  One love Emma!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

@Dominic , this is it bro.  You can cancel all my other avatars.  This is it, I promise. Plus, I paid my dues for this one and this avatar is my favorite.  My heart was in a good place and i wanted to help everyone back then.  I hear for you all and will here what you all have to say.  Just ask away


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> This is a soccer forum. The nutjobs on this forum are desperate to have their kids play soccer  because they have nothing to do and have completely lost touch with reality in every shape or form. No adult on this forum would have been driving hundreds of miles to play a game by their parent under these conditions in their childhoods. Their parents would've said go to the park and run around or take up another hobby. The idea that people are considering leaving the state to play soccer, much less move, is insanity. There's a global pandemic going on.


my parents would have thrown us all in the same room if one of got it to get it over with.  just like they did with other childhood diseases.  LOL


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> So one company hiring people is your proof? In real economic terms that data point would be plotted on it’s own - aka an “outlier”. My business deals in the construction business, deals with all types of trades, local governments, national accounts of big corps and educational institutions. You have absolutely zero idea of what you are talking about.
> 
> if you were to follow various market trends (we are not one giant market but one often affects the other) you would see a ton of bad markets. It would take pages for me to break them down and show what is going on - it’s not an overall positive situation.Given we are locked down, we are for the most part in CA, you get resources the best/fastest/safest/whatever way possible - for most it is online shopping. That is a forced condition, and won’t even get in to what will most likely occur next year. In the meantime stores, restaurants, gyms have closed - many are not going to reopen. I think many of us know people who have lost companies, lost their jobs, lost the ability to pay rent and even feed their families. I have posted about this previously in this topic.
> The construction market has slowed down after being on absolute fire. Schools/institutions pushed jobs up while kids are at home - but nothing has taken up the holes in the construction timelines they are leaving behind. Tenant Improvements are on hold or even lost due to uncertainty and building being burnt/damaged/looted. The small businesses, who many just dismiss, make a big impact on construction as a whole. If small business is gone, they no longer need insurance, paying city taxes, paying payroll taxes, renting space, etc. Now the same goes for sports related markets - insurance for coaches, fields, maintenance, etc. Most people just look at the economy or shuts down superficially. Anything being closed, even partially is a BIG disruption to the economy - especially locally.  A lot of people rely on things being open, such as schools - not everyone who works, or earns income through schools, has a guaranteed pay check


Look at the chart of consumer spending that I posted.  I used my situation as an example but the chart of spending is fact.  We are down but not to the dramatic impact that certain news stations and obviously certain posters have presented.    Please present the facts you are using to support the information you shared.  

I am not saying there hasn't been a huge impact but to say, as many of you are saying as well as certain news media that our economy is tanking and it will be devastating in the coming months is fear mongering.  I am saying, look at the facts not guesses and reliance on media.


----------



## TOSDCI (Sep 1, 2020)

oh canada said:


> This is BS.  School districts are getting ready to open in various formats, not laying off people.  Teams are passing on AZ because they don't want to play in 110F heat for a weekend.  Cactus Cup will not have quality teams participating, as usual.  People have always fled CA, but there's a steady stream of folks that come and stay.  Orange County will be in the better tier "red" next week with others to soon follow.


I don't know if there will be layoffs but vacancies are not going to be filled and there will be early retirement offers for public school teachers.  Parents are opting to send their children to private or charter schools rather than waiting to see when public schools will open.  Reduced enrollment=less funding=reduced staff.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> people are moving because of illogical restrictive policies.  like having daycare in public classrooms while teachers are distance learning because its too dangerous to be in the classroom.  People are leaving because theres talks of defunding the police while criminals are being let out of prison early due to covid.  What is insane is that there are people that follow what they are told without questioning it. I say people that are blindly following illogical policies are nutjobs.


Actually, people who think they know more than scientists and authorities who are 100% dedicated to these types of issues should be asking themselves why they believe they are entitled to such an opinion, more less act on it.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It seems there is a definite trade-off between how many things you open


Yeah there is a trade off. 

AZ....5k deaths out of 7.5 million people. 5000/7500000= .000666. or in percentage terms 0.067% of the population. 
If somehow we could be like Cal and have half the rate... we would be at .000333. or in percentage terms 0.033% of the population. 
Statistically insignificant. 

43-50% of our deaths in the US are people in nursing homes. People who go in and never come out alive. 

You don't shut down the economy, keep kids out of schools, have people wipe out life savings, put people on unemployment, etc for the above kind of numbers. The long term damage is going to be tremendous financially, educationally, emotionally, etc. 

We don't know if / when / how effective / how many people take / a given vaccine. I lay money we don't have any widespread vaccines available in the next 6 months. I am not going to live in limbo for another half year plus. 

We need to move on and deal with it and move on and live our lives. 

By the way, dropped the kids off at school today. Not many public schools in AZ have yet gone that route. Private and charters are. 

Play soccer!


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Poor sad little guy.
> 
> Uh, literally a few posts up someone said that OC cases are down to the point that schools may reopen soon. Hopefully you and your doomsday “I’m gojng to do whatever I want” friends won’t f**k it up.  What are you going to do to help get schools open? Continue throwing tantrums?


Hey I seem to remember you saying that due to covid no way were Cal teams going to be playing NV and AZ teams. Too risky. They were not going to get in a car and stay in a hotel, etc. 

I see over the past few weeks increasing numbers of Cal clubs coming out already, or scheduled to come out in the coming weeks. 

What happened bro? A few days ago you posted that you have never been wrong on this forum before.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> people are moving because of illogical restrictive policies.  like having daycare in public classrooms while teachers are distance learning because its too dangerous to be in the classroom.  People are leaving because theres talks of defunding the police while criminals are being let out of prison early due to covid.  What is insane is that there are people that follow what they are told without questioning it. I say people that are blindly following illogical policies are nutjobs.


Kick rocks homie and don’t let the door hit ya on the way out!


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> it would be great if AZ had fields right at the state line.  save an extra hour drive


 Would have to check on the quality of fields in Yuma, Quartzite, and Kingman!  I believe Casa Grande saves the San Diego clubs almost 1.5 hrs. 

 In the meantime, there is always Texas, just a longer drive.









						US Youth Soccer Frontier Conference kicks off new season
					

The USYS Frontier Conference season kicked off this weekend.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I think my kid is officially a skater now!  Half of the week, we go to Berkeley skate park and the other half we go to Benicia skate park.
> 
> I’ve watched Benicia Arsenal practice and I’m not sure what team is practicing in Berkeley but both practices look pathetic and not very beneficial.
> 
> This upcoming weekend, my kid and I are gonna do the 40 mile Mt. Diablo bike ride.


I'm confused, Dre... didn't you say your kid was schooling & balling in Tijuana?  And I don't see ANY kids practicing in a way that's very beneficial... other than getting in some cardio and touches... but that's a whole lot better than their faces being shoved into a screen.  I just think it's silly to restrict them to drills when, truth be told, they gather 6" apart, with no masks, on every water break.  But I'm no doctor.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Yeah there is a trade off.
> 
> AZ....5k deaths out of 7.5 million people. 5000/7500000= .000666. or in percentage terms 0.067% of the population.
> If somehow we could be like Cal and have half the rate... we would be at .000333. or in percentage terms 0.033% of the population.
> ...


I don't think paying to play soccer is worth the risk especially with no testing protocols, no bubble, everybody having different priorities, etc.  Now if you player was getting paid and there was some sort of protocol in place that might be different.  Personally, I don't think that putting economics ahead of safety is worth it.

Maybe I am just naive because there has been no economic impact to me other than my wife doesn't go out of town at least once a month (which I like).  I don't think risking the life of even one kid when it is preventable is worth it.  Just my humble opinion.  Sports are supposed to be fun not dangerous.

Good luck to all.  Stay safe.  Wear a mask.  We will all make it through this together.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Correction....is 10% less than what it was in January as of August 16


All because of the Stimulus money the government is providing and not to mention the vast number of people not paying their Mortgage or Rent.  

Tell the Hospitality, Travel, Event Planning, Restaurant and tourism related industries who have been crushed by this that they are back in business. Tell all the furloughed people it’s ok.....Marriott extended their furlough thru March of 2021.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper is taking a stand.  Soccer is very essential to everyday life for many.  I stand for soccer being played in Cali now, under safe and healthy rules so all can play and all can support.  How can I help?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Who needs soccer help in California?  PM me  I have a new travel soccer business.  I basically customize soccer trips all of the country.  Nothing in Cali at this time but I have my application all ready when things open up.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

MacDre said:


> This upcoming weekend, my kid and I are gonna do the 40 mile Mt. Diablo bike ride.


 3600 ft of elevation gain is nothing to scoff at (just from the bottom, doesn't include where you start from!) - Nice!


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Daddy, why are driving to Arizona again? Find a good answer that is not insane and based on your desire to live your life through you the experience of your kid.


Actually we drive the other direction..to So Cal or NV. DD is usually in a team bus. 

That said she cannot WAIT to hit the road with her friends. She loves hanging out on the bus, at the hotel, going out for lunch, dinner, etc with her friends. She loves playing the game. And when I pick her back up after she gets back, she is itching to do it again. 

Far and away the vast majority of kids on her teams have felt this way. 

It will be great memories for them as they are older and look back upon their youth.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 8882


I understand now Outlaw.  It's all coming together in my little brain......lol!!!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> All because of the Stimulus money the government is providing and not to mention the vast number of people not paying their Mortgage or Rent.
> 
> Tell the Hospitality, Travel, Event Planning, Restaurant and tourism related industries who have been crushed by this that they are back in business. Tell all the furloughed people it’s ok.....Marriott extended their furlough thru March of 2021.


The government is NOT providing current stimulus money and stopped providing it July 25 in California.

Are people not taking vacations because of shut downs or because of fear?  You can stay in any hotel you want right now.  People are not vacationing because of fear of the illness not because they are prevented from doing it.    That shows we are better off to decrease the spread so that people aren't fearful to travel and get their life back to normal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I understand now Outlaw.  It's all coming together in my little brain......lol!!!
> View attachment 8883


You went to "Legends" for the patch, didn't you?  God help your kid if someone starts a club called Gryphons Own All Teams.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> *Maybe I am just naive because there has been no economic impact to me other than my wife doesn't go out of town at least once a month (which I like)*.  I don't think risking the life of even one kid when it is preventable is worth it.  Just my humble opinion.  Sports are supposed to be fun not dangerous.


There lies the rub.  To some, there is minimal, if any economic impact.  To many, the impact is tragic, immediate with the future looking even worse..  Those that have children and are in the tragic and immediate category, pass that on to their kids.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Yeah, spend the weekends driving to other states, it teaches your kid an important lesson: that as a parent you have failed to teach your kid to have a wide range of ideas and activities other than living your pipe dream of being a successful athlete.


Orrrrr...hear me out. You are teaching them, if there is a barrier in your way find a way to get by it.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> There lies the rub.  To some, there is minimal, if any economic impact.  To many, the impact is tragic, immediate with the future looking even worse..  Those that have children and are in the tragic and immediate category, pass that on to their kids.


I didn't say that I had no impact.  My 11 year old is starting middle school online.  Math is key in our household and middle school is a key rung in the math ladder.  My 22 year old is definitely impacted and she won't be coming back home until sometime in May.  Any way that you slice it I wouldn't put my kid at risk.  My 22 year old is fortunate enough to get to play soccer in a bubble and gets tested 2-3 times a week for COVID but that isn't the case in youth or even college soccer.

Continued good fortune to you and your player.


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 1, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I think my kid is officially a skater now!  Half of the week, we go to Berkeley skate park and the other half we go to Benicia skate park.
> 
> I’ve watched Benicia Arsenal practice and I’m not sure what team is practicing in Berkeley but both practices look pathetic and not very beneficial.
> 
> This upcoming weekend, my kid and I are gonna do the 40 mile Mt. Diablo bike ride.


My DD is asking for a skateboard. I think I’ll get her one. Maybe I’ll get one too. What’s the worst that could happen?


----------



## Willie (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> The government is NOT providing current stimulus money and stopped providing it July 25 in California.
> 
> Are people not taking vacations because of shut downs or because of fear?  You can stay in any hotel you want right now.  People are not vacationing because of fear of the illness not because they are prevented from doing it.    That shows we are better off to decrease the spread so that people aren't fearful to travel and get their life back to normal.


I would argue some people are not taking vacations because of the rules and restrictions at hotels, resorts, towns make it very unattractive to pay for travel.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Mommy, why are we stuck in our basement? Mommy, why are you so scared?


This is a moronic statement at best. Why do you assume that because someone doesn't want to drive states away for a friendly, they are "hiding in their basement"?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

dean said:


> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.com/385-2/
> 
> Worth reading...


This is a really solid and cogent article. It is absolutely, positively critical to know what other factors contribute to people dying of Covid so that we can better target efforts to reducing risks for people in those higher risk categories who are likely to die from it. This saves lives not only for those who get C19, but for many other reasons as well.

Unfortunately, you have irresponsible, uneducated complete dumbs**ts like @MSK357 who misrepresent a hugely important process to falsely claim that it proves no one is dying of C19. Maybe he believes it, but probably he’s doing this only because he’s humiliated that he predicted 15, then 40, then 100, then no more deaths than 12,000, then no more than 60,000 followed by absolutely positively never in the hundreds of thousands. Regardless, think about it.  We have an idiot who is trying to tear down and misrepresent basic processes that are critical to saving lives because he’s embarrassed and too much of a p**sy to admit that he’s wrong, and wrong, and wrong, and wrong, and then wrong again.

In fact, @MSK357’s argument is so ridiculously stupid in its face that it is hard to believe anyone supports it. Consider, for example, the death certificate that lists covid, heart disease and obesity as causes of death. By his insane logic, they didn’t die of covid because it was heart disease and obesity. But that also means they didn’t die of heart disease because they died of the other two. And they also didn’t die from obesity because they died of the other two.

The type of anti-science b.s. that folks like @MSK357 spew should be mocked at every possible opportunity. Very few, but still too many, people read and accept stupid posts like his and refuse to put in the effort necessary to read or understand actual science, or political reasoning, or anything on a subject by those who actually know what they’re talking about. They need to be humiliated over and over again until it is very clear that they need to keep their unthoughtful s**t anonymous, and are driven back under their little rocks and other dark places where cockroaches congregate.

Thank you for posting this article. I’m sure we won’t see any legitimate article from @MSK357 in response.


----------



## Emma (Sep 1, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My DD is asking for a skateboard. I think I’ll get her one. Maybe I’ll get one too. What’s the worst that could happen?


My daughter asked her dad for a skateboard and I've never seen him happier.  They spent a lot of time picking it out.  He's been talking about his skater days again and what he was able to do.  Hope he doesn't try those moves.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 1, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My DD is asking for a skateboard. I think I’ll get her one. Maybe I’ll get one too. What’s the worst that could happen?


Just make sure you always have a video camera focused on you while riding. Especially the first few times.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> The government is NOT providing current stimulus money and stopped providing it July 25 in California.
> 
> *Are people not taking vacations because of shut downs or because of fear?  You can stay in any hotel you want right now.  People are not vacationing because of fear of the illness not because they are prevented from doing it.*    That shows we are better off to decrease the spread so that people aren't fearful to travel and get their life back to normal.


I was in CA a month ago, Tahoe packed to the brim, no vacancy.  We were lucky that we planned this trip pre covid.  

On our way out, we tried to book a place closer to the bay area, hotels told us unless we were "essential" we couldn't be paying customers.  They were 100% restricting occupancy.  We took our business somewhere else. 

 Occupancy wasn't exactly high, probably due to the fear you mention above.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 1, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't think paying to play soccer is worth the risk especially with no testing protocols, no bubble, everybody having different priorities, etc.


I am curios as to what you think the risk actually is for someone under 24?

As of now we have 330 people nationwide who have died due to covid who are under 24. 

When I see just 330 deaths in that age group...it seems safe to say they do not have any real risk. How do you look at that number and think it seems risky?

I will just take your response and leave it at that...not looking to go back and forth. Just curious.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

We are moving to 2  soccer practices a week (COVID practicing) as we have been doing all summer.  Since there's no soccer, I am just doing some indoor for my kid.  Just get a few of the same parents to get together at a park once a week to play.    Basketball and cycling is also becoming a priority in our family.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> The government is NOT providing current stimulus money and stopped providing it July 25 in California.
> 
> Are people not taking vacations because of shut downs or because of fear?  You can stay in any hotel you want right now.  People are not vacationing because of fear of the illness not because they are prevented from doing it.    That shows we are better off to decrease the spread so that people aren't fearful to travel and get their life back to normal.


On a side note....I just finished our annual trip to South Carlsbad where we rent a trailer and have it delivered to the campsite.  I spoke to the owner and he said business is booming right now.  Sales and rentals of trailers are sky high right now which also has a trickle down impact on employment (i.e. manufacturing, sales, delivery personnel).  Where one market segment has decreased, another has increased.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> So one company hiring people is your proof? In real economic terms that data point would be plotted on it’s own - aka an “outlier”. My business deals in the construction business, deals with all types of trades, local governments, national accounts of big corps and educational institutions. You have absolutely zero idea of what you are talking about.
> 
> if you were to follow various market trends (we are not one giant market but one often affects the other) you would see a ton of bad markets. It would take pages for me to break them down and show what is going on - it’s not an overall positive situation.Given we are locked down, we are for the most part in CA, you get resources the best/fastest/safest/whatever way possible - for most it is online shopping. That is a forced condition, and won’t even get in to what will most likely occur next year. In the meantime stores, restaurants, gyms have closed - many are not going to reopen. I think many of us know people who have lost companies, lost their jobs, lost the ability to pay rent and even feed their families. I have posted about this previously in this topic.
> The construction market has slowed down after being on absolute fire. Schools/institutions pushed jobs up while kids are at home - but nothing has taken up the holes in the construction timelines they are leaving behind. Tenant Improvements are on hold or even lost due to uncertainty and building being burnt/damaged/looted. The small businesses, who many just dismiss, make a big impact on construction as a whole. If small business is gone, they no longer need insurance, paying city taxes, paying payroll taxes, renting space, etc. Now the same goes for sports related markets - insurance for coaches, fields, maintenance, etc. Most people just look at the economy or shuts down superficially. Anything being closed, even partially is a BIG disruption to the economy - especially locally.  A lot of people rely on things being open, such as schools - not everyone who works, or earns income through schools, has a guaranteed pay check


But the stock market is breaking records, we have a  V shaped recovery, and just wait till the next quarter where we’ll have the best economy in the history of the world.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I was in CA a month ago, Tahoe packed to the brim, no vacancy.  We were lucky that we planned this trip pre covid.
> 
> On our way out, we tried to book a place closer to the bay area, hotels told us unless we were "essential" we couldn't be paying customers.  They were 100% restricting occupancy.  We took our business somewhere else.
> 
> Occupancy wasn't exactly high, probably due to the fear you mention above.


My brother was in Tahoe last weekend for work and said it was packed!


----------



## dad4 (Sep 1, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My DD is asking for a skateboard. I think I’ll get her one. Maybe I’ll get one too. What’s the worst that could happen?


This makes more sense than you are admitting.  DD here asked for a new bike.  Got her one and the whole house has been happier.

Have fun skating.  Don’t forget the helmets.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 1, 2020)

Willie said:


> I would argue some people are not taking vacations because of the rules and restrictions at hotels, resorts, towns make it very unattractive to pay for travel.


Owning a travel company I can tell you this is very true. Even more so if the focus is on travel outside the US.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Are people not taking vacations because of shut downs or because of fear?  You can stay in any hotel you want right now.  People are not vacationing because of fear of the illness not because they are prevented from doing it.    That shows we are better off to decrease the spread so that people aren't fearful to travel and get their life back to normal.


People aren't vacationing not only because of fear, but because when you get somewhere there's nothing to do.  Places like Park City are busy though and while things like the ropes course are closed, others like the alpine slide or the lakes are open and busy.  Bestie is in Idaho and has a similar experience.   Camp grounds in the Wasatch Mountains have been full.

Can't go to Hawaii.  14 day quarantine....unless you use a service or have a friend get your groceries it's impossible to even get settled.  Hawaii has trashed its economy and still has a COVID problem.  Other places like New Mexico and New York have quarantines too.  Given the civil unrest it's not like people are beating down the doors to get New York City, San Francisco or Portland.

Yes, it's affected things.  The House of Mouse is down too in attendance and is restricting hours.  But from what we know, young adults are still going to Disney World.  It's the families which are absent.   Yes, some people are kept away because maybe a theme park isn't the best place to be right now, particularly if you are vulnerable.  But also the families don't want to argue with the 7 year old about keeping a mask on all day, and why make the trip of a lifetime if they can't even meet Mickey?

And obviously because of travel bans Europe is off the table.  Large corps are going to have a problem post-vaccine.  Lots of employees will want to have time off for delayed vacations or obligations (like weddings).


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> On a side note....I just finished our annual trip to South Carlsbad where we rent a trailer and have it delivered to the campsite.  I spoke to the owner and he said business is booming right now.  Sales and rentals of trailers are sky high right now which also has a trickle down impact on employment (i.e. manufacturing, sales, delivery personnel).  Where one market segment has decreased, another has increased.


Tell that to the 10,000+ employees of Marriott that are furloughed.  Just because you can stay in a hotel does not mean that they are at full employment.   Agree to disagree but I’m working with facts and you “experiences”......have a nice day


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My DD is asking for a skateboard. I think I’ll get her one. Maybe I’ll get one too. What’s the worst that could happen?


Don't swing it at anybody.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't say that I had no impact.  My 11 year old is starting middle school online.  Math is key in our household and middle school is a key rung in the math ladder.  My 22 year old is definitely impacted and she won't be coming back home until sometime in May.  Any way that you slice it I wouldn't put my kid at risk.  My 22 year old is fortunate enough to get to play soccer in a bubble and gets tested 2-3 times a week for COVID but that isn't the case in youth or even college soccer.
> 
> Continued good fortune to you and your player.





MakeAPlay said:


> *Maybe I am just naive because there has been no economic impact to me other than my wife doesn't go out of town at least once a month (which I like)*


I was just responding to this portion of your post.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 1, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My DD is asking for a skateboard. I think I’ll get her one. Maybe I’ll get one too. What’s the worst that could happen?


I got my boy a pretty fast hoverboard during the shutdown.  The most important lesson I learned was at my age, I don't balance as well or heal as quickly as my boy.  Get all the necessary pads for yourself.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm confused, Dre... didn't you say your kid was schooling & balling in Tijuana?  And I don't see ANY kids practicing in a way that's very beneficial... other than getting in some cardio and touches... but that's a whole lot better than their faces being shoved into a screen.  I just think it's silly to restrict them to drills when, truth be told, they gather 6" apart, with no masks, on every water break.  But I'm no doctor.


I agree the distancing at practice is a complete clusterfuck and the increase in screen time is definitely a problem with my kid.

My kid has online classes that she can take while in the Bay Area.  Liga MX Femenil recently started up again but Fuerzas Basicas is still on hold. Coaches are checking in with my kid and encouraging her to stay active. Xolos recently sold Querataro and are finally investing in their women’s side so professional opportunities for women are definitely on the rise in California.  Fuerzas Basicas is tentatively scheduled to resume this upcoming January.  I’m actually not in a big rush to return to play because riding bikes and skateboarding are things that my kid has always been interested in but we never had time to do.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Start scheduling friendly games with So Cal teams in another state.  Take ur money to another state.


 So you think scheduling friendly games with Socal teams in Nevada and Arizona is the answer? You think parents would drive to play friendly matches?


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Tell that to the 10,000+ employees of Marriott that are furloughed.  Just because you can stay in a hotel does not mean that they are at full employment.   Agree to disagree but I’m working with facts and you “experiences”......have a nice day


What is funny is I have presented facts and you have presented opinions.  I would love to see your facts!


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Tell that to the 10,000+ employees of Marriott that are furloughed.  Just because you can stay in a hotel does not mean that they are at full employment.   Agree to disagree but I’m working with facts and you “experiences”......have a nice day


Hospitality has been crushed (for obvious reasons).  In AZ, many resorts that rely on summer revenue (which many do) are just now opening up. Some opened up a bit earlier to capture the "staycation" dollars. That's 6 months of not generating $$$.  How many employees will come back?  How many found something else?  Now to start the hiring process again. Hawaii comes to mind in terms of damage to the hospitality industry.

You mention Marriott.  They are likely the most well run hospitality brand on the planet.  Imagine what's going on with brands that are not so well run.  

And of course, to tie it to youth soccer - the dollars lost in your neck of the woods due to cancellation of tournaments.  Overall, the economy is suffering.  Some sectors are booming, most are not.  Lucky that the economy was as strong as it was pre-covid (not to get into an economics discussion!)


----------



## dad4 (Sep 1, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> So you think scheduling friendly games with Socal teams in Nevada and Arizona is the answer? You think parents would drive to play friendly matches?


I’d drive for a friendly before I’d go to a tournament.  Tournament is 2 days and a big crowd for 3 mismatches.  With friendlies, you can get 2 good games with far fewer people.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

Economic impact of Covid quarantine: 
- 35% of small businesses are shutting down 
- Furloughs in all industries including state/government jobs
- 401k matching is going away for many companies
- Insurance rates are going to go up a lot ( My insurance agent told me that they are expecting big increases next year
- Price of basic goods are up and will continue to go up - This will create inflation in the coming year. 
- Some private universities are shutting down 
- In SoCal we will have some level of repeat of the 2007 housing crisis. I don't think it's going to be that harsh but many will begin to lose their homes. 

Honestly, I don't know  why either president will want to run for the upcoming 4 years. It's going to be a mess.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Look at the chart of consumer spending that I posted.  I used my situation as an example but the chart of spending is fact.  We are down but not to the dramatic impact that certain news stations and obviously certain posters have presented.    Please present the facts you are using to support the information you shared.
> 
> I am not saying there hasn't been a huge impact but to say, as many of you are saying as well as certain news media that our economy is tanking and it will be devastating in the coming months is fear mongering.  I am saying, look at the facts not guesses and reliance on media.


 Are you really suggesting that there isn't going to be any negative long term economy affects with our current economic situation? seriously?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> What is funny is I have presented facts and you have presented opinions.  I would love to see your facts!


You’re saying it is an option that there is:
- a push to extend the Eviction Moratorium
- an extension to the Stimulus package by The government
- Marriott furloughed 10,000+ employees?

Um...ok.  









						WSJ News Exclusive | Marriott, Hotel Owners Furlough Thousands of Workers, Cut Staff
					

Marriott and a growing number of hotel owners are furloughing tens of thousands of workers or slashing staff in an effort to steer their companies through the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.wsj.com
				












						Pelosi: “We Are Not Budging” On Size Of Stimulus Package—$2.2 Trillion Or Nothing
					

Will there even be another stimulus bill?




					www.forbes.com
				













						Newsom signs California eviction moratorium for renters hurt by pandemic
					

A proposal to prevent evictions that could otherwise resume this week and to keep...




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Tell that to the 10,000+ employees of Marriott that are furloughed.  Just because you can stay in a hotel does not mean that they are at full employment.   Agree to disagree but I’m working with facts and you “experiences”......have a nice day


My sister has been in the hotel business for 25> years.  She worked at one on the big ones around Disneyland/Convention Center. She was furloughed then laid off. That industry in that area is devastated.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> So you think scheduling friendly games with Socal teams in Nevada and Arizona is the answer? You think parents would drive to play friendly matches?


I know families that drive 2 hours, one way, for practice twice a week.  I wouldn't do it but they're out there.  Megan Rapinoe drove 3 hours, one way, to practice.  I wouldn't... but some are willing.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> So you think scheduling friendly games with Socal teams in Nevada and Arizona is the answer? You think parents would drive to play friendly matches?


They are already driving here.  Likely in an attempt to establish some sort of normalcy.  Is it crazy to drive to AZ in August to play soccer - yes.  Is it being done, yep.  Are more of them coming in SEP, absolutely.  And SEP is not a cool month.

Parents do crazy things in order to establish/re-establish balance in their family.  Not all will do it, but many will.  Back to the idea of having choices.


----------



## watfly (Sep 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> In the greater scheme of things youth sports is a very low priority,  one of the last things to receive guidance, not even listed on what's open or not state on the  State covid19 site.
> 
> I think almost everybody can agree that we want to see outdoor youth sports going again to include not only training but scrimmages and games also.  Tournaments mixed response so it's the set those aside for now.
> 
> ...


Well said and I agree with your sentiment.  I also agree that our youth sports associations, particularly Cal South, should be doing more.  Whatever you think about Surf, kudos for them for pushing the issue (even if its driven more by money than child welfare).  The fact of the matter is there are counties, in particular San Diego, that have pushed hard with comprehensive plans for youth sports only to be ignored.  The science is overwhelming for in-person school and for youth sports (which my priority is school and we likely won't have youth sports until school is back full time, which for some counties like LA is a long way off).  So if the science isn't sufficient how is any organization going to convince the state to reopen youth sports?  Schools are not open for political reasons and other organizations just don't have the power of the special interests that are keeping them closed (I won't go any further due to the fact that politics are verboten, but please look at the timing of the state's decision to close down schools).  Maybe soccer moms and middle aged dads should be burning shit down to get attention, which is the technique du jour, although that's really not our gig.

The bickering back and forth that you're seeing is due to complete frustration by parents.  Like someone said, don't mess with our kids.  Kids are taking the brunt of the lock down policies.  Parents are pissed that special interest groups, and not science, are driving decisions.  Parents are pissed that certain leaders can't, or choice not to, see the bigger picture and can't comprehend, both the short term and long term, societal problems that are created from keeping kids out of school.  Parents are pissed that they aren't being given the option to choose to send their kids back to school, or not.  If the rioting in the streets this summer is not an indication of what happens due to a lack of education, I don't know what is.  As a society we can't afford to interrupt our youths' education.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 1, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> This is a moronic statement at best. Why do you assume that because someone doesn't want to drive states away for a friendly, they are "hiding in their basement"?


Stay away from my families freedoms. Saying that we utilize common sense and do the following:  wash our hands continuously, wear a mask when needed, don’t eat bats, dogs, cat, or uncooked foods.    Also, fear breeds itself into hysteria, and I’m not panicking.  Demonstrating to my kids that I’m a leader of the fam without making decisions out of that panic...


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> The government is NOT providing current stimulus money and stopped providing it July 25 in California.
> 
> Are people not taking vacations because of shut downs or because of fear?  You can stay in any hotel you want right now.


Except all the hotels that are shut down, right?


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Hospitality has been crushed (for obvious reasons).  In AZ, many resorts that rely on summer revenue (which many do) are just now opening up. Some opened up a bit earlier to capture the "staycation" dollars. That's 6 months of not generating $$$.  How many employees will come back?  How many found something else?  Now to start the hiring process again. Hawaii comes to mind in terms of damage to the hospitality industry.
> 
> You mention Marriott.  They are likely the most well run hospitality brand on the planet.  Imagine what's going on with brands that are not so well run.
> 
> And of course, to tie it to youth soccer - the dollars lost in your neck of the woods due to cancellation of tournaments.  Overall, the economy is suffering.  Some sectors are booming, most are not.  Lucky that the economy was as strong as it was pre-covid (not to get into an economics discussion!)





Kicker4Life said:


> You’re saying it is an option that there is:
> - a push to extend the Eviction Moratorium
> - an extension to the Stimulus package by The government
> - Marriott furloughed 10,000+ employees?
> ...











						WSJ News Exclusive | Marriott, Hotel Owners Furlough Thousands of Workers, Cut Staff
					

Marriott and a growing number of hotel owners are furloughing tens of thousands of workers or slashing staff in an effort to steer their companies through the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.wsj.com
				



*Okay...I didn't disagree with what you said about Marriott.  I disagreed about the impact that plays in the TOTAL economy going forward and as I stated, no one is preventing people from staying in hotels.  People are CHOOSING not to do it.   *









						Pelosi: “We Are Not Budging” On Size Of Stimulus Package—$2.2 Trillion Or Nothing
					

Will there even be another stimulus bill?




					www.forbes.com
				



*There is no current active stimulus package and there hasn't been one since July 25 in California.  In case you aren't aware, it wasn't approved.*









						Newsom signs California eviction moratorium for renters hurt by pandemic
					

A proposal to prevent evictions that could otherwise resume this week and to keep...




					www.sfchronicle.com
				



*okay....what does that prove?*

My original point was to show that the fear mongering by certain news and various people on here is not based on fact.  I never said the economy wasn't significantly impacted.  We are already in recovery as you can see a V shape recovery occurring in spending.  We are also seeing that in employment.  The more we decrease the spread, the more consumer confidence will return as we are already seeing in the FACTS I presented.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Hey I seem to remember you saying that due to covid no way were Cal teams going to be playing NV and AZ teams. Too risky. They were not going to get in a car and stay in a hotel, etc.
> 
> I see over the past few weeks increasing numbers of Cal clubs coming out already, or scheduled to come out in the coming weeks.
> 
> What happened bro? A few days ago you posted that you have never been wrong on this forum before.


I believe I said there wouldn’t be ECNL games. I can’t stop stupid people from going rogue and doing stupid things, however. I will admit, though, that I did not anticipate AZ would be so stupid as to reopen and encourage transmission of Covid to/from other states this early. That was a major miscalculation, and I should have known better than to expect much from AZ. 

I also never said I’ve never been wrong. I admitted I was wrong about the WNT lawsuit (for now anyway). See, unlike some people, I can admit when I was wrong.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Stay away from my families freedoms. Saying that we utilize common sense and do the following:  wash our hands continuously, wear a mask when needed, don’t eat bats, dogs, cat, or uncooked foods.    Also, fear breeds itself into hysteria, and I’m not panicking.  Demonstrating to my kids that I’m a leader of the fam without making decisions out of that panic...


"Sharon... what did Chief just say?"


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I believe I said there wouldn’t be ECNL games


Actually some of the games will count towards ECNL standings. 

Wrong again bro.


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> This is a moronic statement at best. Why do you assume that because someone doesn't want to drive states away for a friendly, they are "hiding in their basement"?


Exactly, for most of us, but for someone who is trying to live vicariously through their child and doesn't understand that a kid can pick up a book, it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> WSJ News Exclusive | Marriott, Hotel Owners Furlough Thousands of Workers, Cut Staff
> 
> 
> Marriott and a growing number of hotel owners are furloughing tens of thousands of workers or slashing staff in an effort to steer their companies through the coronavirus pandemic.
> ...


*

Ok...so you said I was t stating facts. When I do you claim that was t your argument.  Got it.  As for the stimulus, does this not count?









						Payroll Tax Deferral Starts Today
					

Here's what President Trump's payroll tax cut means for your paycheck.




					www.forbes.com
				




Just keep countering my point with something new. I’m getting used to the goals posts being moved.*


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> *Ok...so you said I was t stating facts. When I do you claim that was t your argument.  Got it.  As for the stimulus, does this not count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical answer when you have nothing.   You forgot to also call me a Liberal. LOL  Have a good day.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Typical answer when you have nothing.   You forgot to also call me a Liberal. LOL  Have a good day.


Why...I don’t resort  to name calling when in an honest debate.  How do I have nothing?  7% payroll tax break went into effect today as a stimulus to keep money in the hands of the consumer (to encourage spending).   Did that not come thru in the previous post?


----------



## dad4 (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Exactly, for most of us, but for someone who is trying to live vicariously through their child and doesn't understand that a kid can pick up a book, it's perfectly normal.


Shifting from a [ school + soccer = life ] mode is not easy.  Especially when your kid wants people, not books.  Sleepovers, playdates, birthday parties, ...  there is a lot to replace .


----------



## thelonggame (Sep 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually we drive the other direction..to So Cal or NV. DD is usually in a team bus.
> 
> That said she cannot WAIT to hit the road with her friends. She loves hanging out on the bus, at the hotel, going out for lunch, dinner, etc with her friends. She loves playing the game. And when I pick her back up after she gets back, she is itching to do it again.
> 
> ...


We've all been there, some of the greatest experiences. Most here will have the chance again in future, but kids can learn how to adapt to other situations, take up other activities too. Why do parents want to force it and read into the data based on their own perceptions. Most likely cases will go up again and we'll be back where we started in a few week due to flu season.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Shifting from a [ school + soccer = life ] mode is not easy.  Especially when your kid wants people, not books.  Sleepovers, playdates, birthday parties, ...  there is a lot to replace .


Introverts dream, extroverts hell.


----------



## watfly (Sep 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Shifting from a [ school + soccer = life ] mode is not easy.  Especially when your kid wants people, not books.  Sleepovers, playdates, birthday parties, ...  there is a lot to replace .


Just FYI, most families I know are allowing their children to actively participate in the activities mentioned, albeit on a selective level, and have been doing so for a number of months.  If done with common sense the risk is very low.  In our circle of families there have been zero infections.

There was a parent organized scrimmage this past weekend that was incredibly well attended by kids from at least five clubs.  A great time was had by all and reasonable precautions were followed (or so I was told ) .


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

Narc brah!!!!  Silk is a, "Narc" brah!!!!


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Stay away from my families freedoms. Saying that we utilize common sense and do the following:  wash our hands continuously, wear a mask when needed, don’t eat bats, dogs, cat, or uncooked foods.    Also, fear breeds itself into hysteria, and I’m not panicking.  Demonstrating to my kids that I’m a leader of the fam without making decisions out of that panic...


This literally does not make any sense to what I posted. I never said anything about allowing people to come for your families freedoms. Man, you soccer Dads sure get riled up.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 1, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> the schools are economics. I’m lucky my kids are old enough to be self sufficient but it’s tough when they Are younger to work.  It’s especially hard on working women. No wonder lausd has so many missing kindergartners.


Times have certainly changed.  My mom was a single parent to four kids.  From the time I was five, I took care of myself. As kids we did our own thing.  It is a amazing what kids are capable of doing if given the chance. Sure we had mishaps, but we survived.


Lifeisnotfare said:


> Oh Canada oh Canada, you are so wrong again.  Oh Canada, please take back saying,  "BS."
> 
> *Thousands of educators laid off across California as state Democrats plan austerity budget
> 
> The COVID-19 pandemic will accelerate processes already underway, and result in a A*





Jose has returned said:


> my parents would have thrown us all in the same room if one of got it to get it over with.  just like they did with other childhood diseases.  LOL


We tried that, it didn't work. While friends were living with us for two months, until their house was don


Glitterhater said:


> This is a moronic statement at best. Why do you assume that because someone doesn't want to drive states away for a friendly, they are "hiding in their basement"?


Who has a basement in a California home anyway!


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually some of the games will count towards ECNL standings.
> 
> Wrong again bro.


Oh please. Nothing is scheduled. If you want to go rogue and claim they played a game that counts for ECNL, whatever.

Get back to me when the ECNL schedule comes out.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It a deferment, not a cut. T claimed he'd make it permanent if voted back in, which he can't do as Congress controls that.

Its a horrible idea (deferment), but I would think Congress will have to make it permanent or a lot of people will get a great big surprise when doing their taxes.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 1, 2020)

watfly said:


> Just FYI, most families I know are allowing their children to actively participate in the activities mentioned, albeit on a selective level, and have been doing so for a number of months.  If done with common sense the risk is very low.  In our circle of families there have been zero infections.
> 
> There was a parent organized scrimmage this past weekend that was incredibly well attended by kids from at least five clubs.  A great time was had by all and reasonable precautions were followed (or so I was told ) .


I know it is all still going on.  99%+ it works out just fine.

The less than 1% is the problem.  Of course, the parents in the problem sleepovers took the same precautions as the parents in the safe sleepovers.  Just a question of luck.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't swing it at anybody.


Don't get off the bed of your truck.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> We've all been there, some of the greatest experiences. Most here will have the chance again in future, but kids can learn how to adapt to other situations, take up other activities too. Why do parents want to force it and read into the data based on their own perceptions. Most likely cases will go up again and we'll be back where we started in a few week due to flu season.


The most difficult part is how to explain to your kid who sees all the Instagram posts from their friends around the country who started their season last weekend, why they aren’t playing.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

whatithink said:


> It a deferment, not a cut. T claimed he'd make it permanent if voted back in, which he can't do as Congress controls that.
> 
> Its a horrible idea (deferment), but I would think Congress will have to make it permanent or a lot of people will get a great big surprise when doing their taxes.


No argument here.....but regardless of the ramifications, it is meant as a stimulus just like the rent moratorium.  Doesn’t mean you won’t have to eventually pay that rent, just not right now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Don't get off the bed of your truck.


No worries... I don't own a truck.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Mommy, why are we stuck in our basement? Mommy, why are you so scared?


Because the Dark Shadows are coming for us; People in Planes; People in Black Uniforms; People you Never Heard of; then of course there's the Anarchists, the Radical Left; Antifa; the People Coming for Housewives in the Suburbs; the Rioters; the Looters; the Socialists; the Marxists; the Illegals.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No worries... I don't own a truck.


And you thought you were going to get that softball by me?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> people are moving because of illogical restrictive policies.  like having daycare in public classrooms while teachers are distance learning because its too dangerous to be in the classroom.  People are leaving because theres talks of defunding the police while criminals are being let out of prison early due to covid.  What is insane is that there are people that follow what they are told without questioning it. I say people that are blindly following illogical policies are nutjobs.


Sounds like you are the leader of the herd, you're just following the wrong nutjob.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> And you thought you were going to get that softball by me?


Don't bother asking the ump if it was a strike... you might get tossed.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Soccerhelper is taking a stand.  Soccer is very essential to everyday life for many.  I stand for soccer being played in Cali now, under safe and healthy rules so all can play and all can support.  How can I help?


nobody in SoCal says Cali


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Introverts dream, extroverts hell.


Hey Grace, I guess the U.S. Postal Service really is hurting, I sent a letter to Washington D.C. back in March and it looks like it just got there last week. 

Look > https://www.cbsnews.com/news/covid-rapid-test-abbott-labs-150-million/


----------



## baller (Sep 1, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> ECNL Norcal season has been pushed back to 3 weeks. Now our first game is scheduled for October 24th! Lets just say there will no season. Can imagine what these girls are going through.....


Thanks GTTB, curious as to where you saw that?  I sure hope it sticks and what that means, if anything, for Fall Phx event.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

baller said:


> Thanks GTTB, curious as to where you saw that?  I sure hope it sticks and what that means, if anything, for *Fall Phx event.*


I believe that event has been cancelled for some time.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> nobody in SoCal says Cali


I know.  I'm trying to include the whole state.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I believe that event has been cancelled for some time.


November Phoenix showcase? I have heard this week it is still on.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> People aren't vacationing not only because of fear, but because when you get somewhere there's nothing to do.  Places like Park City are busy though and while things like the ropes course are closed, others like the alpine slide or the lakes are open and busy.  Bestie is in Idaho and has a similar experience.   Camp grounds in the Wasatch Mountains have been full.
> 
> Can't go to Hawaii.  14 day quarantine....unless you use a service or have a friend get your groceries it's impossible to even get settled.  Hawaii has trashed its economy and still has a COVID problem.  Other places like New Mexico and New York have quarantines too.  Given the civil unrest it's not like people are beating down the doors to get New York City, San Francisco or Portland.
> 
> ...


Gosh, it’s almost like 97% of the world knows something we don’t.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> November Phoenix showcase? I have heard this week it is still on.


You should ask @Desert Hound.  He knows all about ECNL‘s secret underground schedule.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> November Phoenix showcase? I have heard this week it is still on.


after what they've done in March, I will never go to Phoenix Cup again.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> November Phoenix showcase? I have heard this week it is still on.


Maybe it's back on, hope so for ECNLs sake.  They had taken the timer down off of the website.  Then the proverbial grapevine had announced the cancellation.  Hopefully it's still on, great for the hospitality/food service business in that part of Phoenix.  By NOV, all fields should be open.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 1, 2020)

baller said:


> Thanks GTTB, curious as to where you saw that?  I sure hope it sticks and what that means, if anything, for Fall Phx event.


 Heard from a parent in the GAL club. So if GAL's not playing I would assume ECNL's not playing either. Games are being scheduled for late October.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> after what they've done in March, I will never go to Phoenix Cup again.


what happened? Phoenix cup is not an ECNL thing..


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Maybe it's back on, hope so for ECNLs sake.  They had taken the timer down off of the website.  Then the proverbial grapevine had announced the cancellation.  Hopefully it's still on, great for the hospitality/food service business in that part of Phoenix. * By NOV,* all fields should be open.


And the weather is awesome......


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Heard from a parent in the GAL club. So if GAL's not playing I would assume ECNL's not playing either. Games are being scheduled for late October.


GA schedules are up - First  SOCAL games 3 OCT, First NORCAL 24 OCT.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> GA schedules are up - First  SOCAL games 3 OCT, First NORCAL 24 OCT.


GA got their stuff together, good job


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't swing it at anybody.


@The Outlaw thinks he is clever by trying to sneak in a comment supporting Kyle Rittenhouse murdering a guy who was trying to stop him from murdering more people.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Sep 1, 2020)

CSL announced today that the fall season would be pushed back from 3 Oct to 17 Oct.

Yes, we all desperately WANT to play but it doesn't matter if it's GA, CSL, SCDSL, ECNL or anyone else; games in SoCal anytime in the coming months look to be almost impossible. The next likely step is to push them back to November; that will happen sometime later this month.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

Let's get back to the topic on hand everyone.  Soccerhelper is hearing some good news.  I wont share because it's grapevine material and rumor mills and gossip.  I do know lot's of folks are getting restless.  29 more days until October hits us all.  Where or wear will wee bee regarding soccer in October?  SW ECNL games & Surf Cup October treats or just more tricks on the folks?


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 1, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> CSL announced today that the fall season would be pushed back from 3 Oct to 17 Oct.
> 
> Yes, we all desperately WANT to play but it doesn't matter if it's GA, CSL, SCDSL, ECNL or anyone else; games in SoCal anytime in the coming months look to be almost impossible. The next likely step is to push them back to November; that will happen sometime later this month.


I'm hearing the same thing. I believe ECNL's meeting today to discuss the upcoming schedule.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 1, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> CSL announced today that the fall season would be pushed back from 3 Oct to 17 Oct.
> 
> Yes, we all desperately WANT to play but it doesn't matter if it's GA, CSL, SCDSL, ECNL or anyone else; games in SoCal anytime in the coming months look to be almost impossible. The next likely step is to push them back to November; that will happen sometime later this month.


CSL and SCDSL already did a smart thing dividing the season into 2 parts. Now they will just have to cancel 1st and start with 2nd in January.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Maybe it's back on, hope so for ECNLs sake.  They had taken the timer down off of the website.  Then the proverbial grapevine had announced the cancellation.  Hopefully it's still on, great for the hospitality/food service business in that part of Phoenix.  By NOV, all fields should be open.


I can't claim any inside information, just that we were told we were signed up for it and it was on as of a few days ago.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Sounds like you are the leader of the herd, you're just following the wrong nutjob.


ok stan.  Everyone except you and EOTL are nutjobs.  must be lonely.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This is a really solid and cogent article. It is absolutely, positively critical to know what other factors contribute to people dying of Covid so that we can better target efforts to reducing risks for people in those higher risk categories who are likely to die from it. This saves lives not only for those who get C19, but for many other reasons as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, you have irresponsible, uneducated complete dumbs**ts like @MSK357 who misrepresent a hugely important process to falsely claim that it proves no one is dying of C19. Maybe he believes it, but probably he’s doing this only because he’s humiliated that he predicted 15, then 40, then 100, then no more deaths than 12,000, then no more than 60,000 followed by absolutely positively never in the hundreds of thousands. Regardless, think about it.  We have an idiot who is trying to tear down and misrepresent basic processes that are critical to saving lives because he’s embarrassed and too much of a p**sy to admit that he’s wrong, and wrong, and wrong, and wrong, and then wrong again.
> 
> ...


i must have really got under your skin.  please tell me more. lol


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> My brother was in Tahoe last weekend for work and said it was packed!


It’s been the busiest I’ve ever seen it in my life all summer and we spend time up there every single year.
That is not to say that some segments haven’t been absolutely devastated because they have. Just not Tahoe!


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 1, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> It’s been the busiest I’ve ever seen it in my life all summer and we spend time up there every single year.
> That is not to say that some segments haven’t been absolutely devastated because they have. Just not Tahoe!


 I agree, I never seen it so busy. Tahoe City is the worst right now for traffic. Tahoe's housing market is through the roof with multiple offers. Its nuts!


----------



## notintheface (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I heard a rumor this morning.  If you leave the state for sports, you might be forced to take your temperature at the state line and maybe tested on re-entry.  They might band re-entry all together if you try and go play soccer over state lines.


*SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR DUMBASS RUMORS THAT ARE NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER TRUE.*


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> It’s been the busiest I’ve ever seen it in my life all summer and we spend time up there every single year.
> That is not to say that some segments haven’t been absolutely devastated because they have. Just not Tahoe!


Certainly busy!  We were there mainly during the week, but the weekend days that we were there were bananas.  Hiking/biking in any direction usually gave you some breathing space.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't disagree with that but here's the thing... my club is surviving, my kid is getting exercise, the dream is still alive, our coaches are able to keep the lights on and what little socialization she gets is available 3 days a week on grass.
> 
> It's cheaper than a gym membership + therapy.


100% agree with this. 100%. Make that 1000%. We are training and while it hurts to not play games in anger, the kids are making do. Kids are resilient as all hell, the past six months have shown that to me plain as day.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> 100% agree with this. 100%. Make that 1000%. We are training and while it hurts to not play games in anger, the kids are making do. Kids are resilient as all hell, the past six months have shown that to me plain as day.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR DUMBASS RUMORS THAT ARE NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER TRUE.*



In fairness some have panned out like the LAUSD school closure and the state yanking practices in July.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> @The Outlaw thinks he is clever by trying to sneak in a comment supporting Kyle Rittenhouse murdering a guy who was trying to stop him from murdering more people.


You should report me.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 1, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> CSL and SCDSL already did a smart thing dividing the season into 2 parts. Now they will just have to cancel 1st and start with 2nd in January.


CIF's move to spring is looking like the smartest move of them all.  

The wishful thinking scheduling for Socal teams without getting approval is not helping anything.  The leagues really need to be rational and realistic and get a grip. When you already had 3x schedules and counting it's just wheels spinning and a waste of time and resources.

The run-around and tap dancing for the near future scheduling should just halt or wait.  When there is approval or a high chance schedule the games but don't bother otherwise we don't need more wishfull empty promises, schedules, pushback, reschedule, delays, reschedule, and a possible cancel after all that nonsense.   If you can't delivery don't schedule and call it like it is: soccer training for the fall.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I agree, I never seen it so busy. Tahoe City is the worst right now for traffic. Tahoe's housing market is through the roof with multiple offers. Its nuts!


All the heat and smoke in NorCal isn't helping, either.  I know many practices have been inconsistent and the majority have been cancelled out towards Sacramento.  People getting out of the heat AND air but I've heard Tahoe/Reno isn't much better.  I've also heard bay area natives are bailing and going east, where the prices are 25-50% as much, since these people can now work from home.  Interested to see if that impacts the bigger bay area clubs up north here.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> *CIF's move to spring is looking like the smartest move of them all. *
> 
> The wishful thinking scheduling for Socal teams without getting approval is not helping anything.  The leagues really need to be rational and realistic and get a grip. When you already had 3x schedules and counting it's just wheels spinning and a waste of time and resources.
> 
> The run-around and tap dancing for the near future scheduling should just halt or wait.  When there is approval or a high chance schedule the games but don't bother otherwise we don't need more wishfull empty promises, schedules, pushback, reschedule, delays, reschedule, and a possible cancel after all that nonsense.   If you can't delivery don't schedule and call it like it is: soccer training for the fall.


Excellent take on HS and the CIF schedulers.  The tease is what's so bad.  I had to tell my DD the great park has to close for a time so they can figure out the new colors and then the new Cohort 14 only allowed with coach.  It's super confusing now.  My dd sprained her wrist so the time off is cool. The tease and carrot playing is next to cruel and unusal.  Sickos out there messing with the kids mind and their freedom.  Soccerhelper feels soccer is therapeutic for many kids and can help with so much other issue.


----------



## Willie (Sep 1, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> CIF's move to spring is looking like the smartest move of them all.
> 
> The wishful thinking scheduling for Socal teams without getting approval is not helping anything.  The leagues really need to be rational and realistic and get a grip. When you already had 3x schedules and counting it's just wheels spinning and a waste of time and resources.
> 
> The run-around and tap dancing for the near future scheduling should just halt or wait.  When there is approval or a high chance schedule the games but don't bother otherwise we don't need more wishfull empty promises, schedules, pushback, reschedule, delays, reschedule, and a possible cancel after all that nonsense.   If you can't delivery don't schedule and call it like it is: soccer training for the fall.


The run around is because it is easier to bill parents each month when it shows that games are starting in the very near future. These clubs love nothing more than payments from the parents.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 1, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> The run-around and tap dancing for the near future scheduling should just halt or wait.


"We're going to start on Oct 3" going to "we're going to start on Oct 17" going to "we are going to start on Nov 7" going to "we are going to start on Nov 21" is going to get really, really annoying in a hurry.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Kids are resilient as all hell, the past six months have shown that to me plain as day.


Unfortunately, not all of them are.









						We Flattened the Curve. Our Kids Belong in School.
					

Communities that worked hard to beat the coronavirus should reap the benefits of doing so.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




"Suicide is now the leading cause of death among children age 10 to 14," she said.


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/covid-pandemic-children-mental-health-physical-poverty-calgary-study-canada-1.5707493


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Unfortunately, not all of them are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.  Everytime I hear "kids are resilient" I remember that, more often than not, kids are survivors.  That's not the case all the time.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 1, 2020)

CSL Match Day Guidelines


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Unfortunately, not all of them are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Willie said:


> The run around is because it is easier to bill parents each month when it shows that games are starting in the very near future. These clubs love nothing more than payments from the parents.


Parents have to know that by now, though, don't you think?  I really would rather have these things pushed back instead of cancelled.  These civic leaders don't have any idea what's happening beyond the tips of their noses.  Who can predict more than 2-3 weeks out on anything?  I don't really blame them for doing it that way.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> i must have really got under your skin.  please tell me more. lol


Is that the best you got? Even Twitter pulled the QAnon tweet that made your same assertion that only 6% of those listed as dying of C19 have actually died of it.  I mean, how ridiculous an argument do you need to make for Twitter to purge it? I’m guessing you got nothin’ to support your conspiracy theory.


----------



## Dargle (Sep 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> CSL Match Day Guidelines


My guess is public health authorities will require stricter protocols in order to resume games (eg no parents out of  cars), but this at least is a start.  Really should be Cal South that takes the lead on this though.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Is that the best you got? Even Twitter pulled the QAnon tweet that made your same assertion that only 6% of those listed as dying of C19 have actually died of it.  I mean, how ridiculous an argument do you need to make for Twitter to purge it? I’m guessing you got nothin’ to support your conspiracy theory.


Are you denying that 6% of COVID deaths listed COVID as the only cause? Please say yes so we can see how stupid you are. We already know you add cancer, gun shots, and drug overdoes to total covid deaths.  but the 6% refers to deaths where COVID is the only cause.  go ahead.  Tell us how dumb you are.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Agreed.  Everytime I hear "kids are resilient" I remember that, more often than not, kids are survivors.  That's not the case all the time.


Kids tend to survive single case incidents very well and even thrive when their environment gets back to some level of normalcy. Their long term coping mechanisms aren't has developed. Pre-teen/Teen suicide needs to be considered when implementing whatever it is that will be implemented.  But it won't.  It's not tangible enough and not everyone has a teen/pre-teen.


----------



## watfly (Sep 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Unfortunately, not all of them are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow if the Atlantic is calling BS on kids not being back in school that should be all the evidence that EOTL needs to support reopening, or maybe he is waiting for Mother Jones to come out in favor. (All kidding aside, the Atlantic does have reasonable journalism on occasion).

I can tell you in our family that there is a dramatic difference between how my 16 year old girl and 12 year old boy are handling the Covid lockdown.


----------



## Willie (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Parents have to know that by now, though, don't you think?  I really would rather have these things pushed back instead of cancelled.  These civic leaders don't have any idea what's happening beyond the tips of their noses.  Who can predict more than 2-3 weeks out on anything?  I don't really blame them for doing it that way.


Most of the parents know deep down inside. The problem is most are terrified of the consequences of pulling out, not paying, etc... The clubs know this and take full advantage of the power they have over the customers.


----------



## watfly (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Are you denying that 6% of COVID deaths listed COVID as the only cause? Please say yes so we can see how stupid you are. We already know you add cancer, gun shots, and drug overdoes to total covid deaths.  but the 6% refers to deaths where COVID is the only cause.  go ahead.  Tell us how dumb you are.


Can we all be intellectually honest and stipulate that the # of deaths caused by Covid is not 10,000 or 184,000, but somewhere in between?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Are you denying that 6% of COVID deaths listed COVID as the only cause? Please say yes so we can see how stupid you are. We already know you add cancer, gun shots, and drug overdoes to total covid deaths.  but the 6% refers to deaths where COVID is the only cause.  go ahead.  Tell us how dumb you are.


Where’s your medical study QAnon? Not a 4chan post, and not a tweet either, not that you can do the latter now that Twitter removed it for being ridiculously stupid. @dean already did a great service and produced one that supports my position.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2020)

watfly said:


> Can we all be intellectually honest and stipulate that the # of deaths caused by Covid is not 10,000 or 184,000, but somewhere in between?


If some COVID-19 deaths went undetected, it could be more than 184,000.


----------



## watfly (Sep 1, 2020)

espola said:


> If some COVID-19 deaths went undetected, it could be more than 184,000.


I will mark you down as a No.  Thanks.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

watfly said:


> Can we all be intellectually honest and stipulate that the # of deaths caused by Covid is not 10,000 or 184,000, but somewhere in between?


Nothing intellectually dishonest by saying only 6% of deaths listed COVID as the only cause.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Where’s your medical study QAnon? Not a 4chan post, and not a tweet either, not that you can do the latter now that Twitter removed it for being ridiculously stupid. @dean already did a great service and produced one that supports my position.


why are you getting your news from Twitter idiot?  






						COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics
					

Tabulated data on provisional COVID-19 deaths by age, sex, race and Hispanic origin, and comorbidities.  Also includes an index of state-level and county-level mortality data available for download.




					web.archive.org
				




"For 6% of the deaths, COVID-19 was the only cause mentioned. "


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Is that the best you got? Even Twitter pulled the QAnon tweet that made your same assertion that only 6% of those listed as dying of C19 have actually died of it.  I mean, how ridiculous an argument do you need to make for Twitter to purge it? I’m guessing you got nothin’ to support your conspiracy theory.


He is still trying t justify his "less than 12,000" prediction.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2020)

watfly said:


> I will mark you down as a No.  Thanks.


I'm just trying to be intellectually honest.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Is that the best you got? Even Twitter pulled the QAnon tweet that made your same assertion that only 6% of those listed as dying of C19 have actually died of it.  I mean, how ridiculous an argument do you need to make for Twitter to purge it? I’m guessing you got nothin’ to support your conspiracy theory.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

espola said:


> He is still trying t justify his "less than 12,000" prediction.


Even Espola cant deny what CDC said.  Only 6% of covid deaths listed Covid as the only cause. lol.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2020)

watfly said:


> Wow if the Atlantic is calling BS on kids not being back in school that should be all the evidence that EOTL needs to support reopening, or maybe he is waiting for Mother Jones to come out in favor. (All kidding aside, the Atlantic does have reasonable journalism on occasion).
> 
> I can tell you in our family that there is a dramatic difference between how my 16 year old girl and 12 year old boy are handling the Covid lockdown.


There is more to that article than just the headline, as anyone who respects reasonable journalism should have expected.


----------



## Willie (Sep 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm just trying to be intellectually honest.


Can you be intellectually honest and admit that you and EOTL are the same person?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 1, 2020)

Willie said:


> Most of the parents know deep down inside. The problem is most are terrified of the consequences of pulling out, not paying, etc... The clubs know this and take full advantage of the power they have over the customers.


Unless your kid is on the only ECNL or MLS Youth team in the area, I would say this is the year where parents hold the power.  If your kid can ball, there will be a team for him/her to return to when the league eventually resumes.

My club and coach don't sell us any BS.  My coach knows we read stuff on this website .


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm just trying to be intellectually honest.


Can’t be intellectually honest when you lack intellect!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

watfly said:


> Can we all be intellectually honest and stipulate that the # of deaths caused by Covid is not 10,000 or 184,000, but somewhere in between?


It goes kind of like this:
1. Corona only when died=10,000
2. Nursing home deaths= 92,000 ((I dont think any of the elderly in nursing home only died with Corona.  My adopted mom died of respiratory failure at 90 in a nursing home))
3. Serious health issue?
4. Mild Unhealthiness like my neighbor?  (( Dude is super stressed and super overweight.  Looks really unhappy and is on the neighborhood watch list))
5. Unhealthy ((drinks, smokes and eats like sh*t.  Looks good on the outside but inside not good))
6. Unlucky Stroke Victims
7.  Unlucky heart attack victims
8.  Motor Cycle accident?
9. Gun shots?
10. Car Accident?
11.  Cancer?

Let's get these numbers straight up to this point.  I would say 10,000 super unlucky people, whose body didnt like the virus, just died.  Plus, another 92,000 in the nursing homes.  These folks were in the worse shape and they were not protected early on.  Respiratory failure is painful to watch.  I watch my mom die of it at 90 and it was tough.  Serious health issues & mild & unhealthy is probably around 42,000.  All the rest like cancer and car accident deaths, stroke, heart attack and heart burn make up the other deaths with corona, about 30,000.   This is SH guess only and based on some rumor info from my friend who happens to be a Dr.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 1, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> why are you getting your news from Twitter idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MSK, we get it, that's what it says, so what?  See, we know what your next argument is and that argument is utterly ridiculous.  Well only 9,000 people really died of covid, so this is a big overreaction, and we should reopen.  What part of co-morbidities have you not understood so far?  Aren't all your buddies saying that those with the highest risk should stay inside while the rest go out?  You see, the highest risk people are those with co-morbidities who are most likely to die if they get covid.  They have lung/heart issues or diabetes, they get covid, and because of they're weakened immune systems they die sooner than they would have had they not gotten covid.  Pretty simple.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

Justafan said:


> MSK, we get it, that's what it says, so what?  See, we know what your next argument is and that argument is utterly ridiculous.  Well only 9,000 people really died of covid, so this is a big overreaction, and we should reopen.  What part of co-morbidities have you not understood so far?  Aren't all your buddies saying that those with the highest risk should stay inside while the rest go out?  You see, the highest risk people are those with co-morbidities who are most likely to die if they get covid.  They have lung/heart issues or diabetes, they get covid, and because of they're weakened immune systems they die sooner than they would have had they not gotten covid.  Pretty simple.


How are you going to argue with me about something you think i will say next? lol.

I think its pretty obvious older people with preexisting conditions are the highest risk.  Its been that way this whole time.  The numbers show it. healthy kids can go to school.  Healthy teachers can go to school.  Unhealthy teachers can distance teach while unhealthy or cautious kids can distance learn.  common sense isnt so common with our incompetent governor.  He along with cuomo did put covid patients in nursing homes after all.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Why...I don’t resort  to name calling when in an honest debate.  How do I have nothing?  7% payroll tax break went into effect today as a stimulus to keep money in the hands of the consumer (to encourage spending).   Did that not come thru in the previous post?


It is not a tax cut and most companies that I know of are not going to have their employees get stuck with a bill for unpaid payroll taxes after the first of the year.  By the way people that have jobs don't need a payroll tax cut.  Especially one that will defund social security and medicare and screw over our parents and grandparents.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> The most difficult part is how to explain to your kid who sees all the Instagram posts from their friends around the country who started their season last weekend, why they aren’t playing.


Is youth soccer really that important?  My kid is a pro soccer player and her internship with the Daschle group is more important to her than her soccer career and that is a fact.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

I have dear friend on the forum who has informed me to keep him and his wifey in my thoughts and prayers.  The wife has had the Corona now for a few days.  News is coming in quickly and I dont want to scare any of you.  This flu virus is real, that's for sure.  I do know this guy's wife to be in excellent shape, so I'm curious to hear how she did.  Hubby, looks good to me but I dont know what he actually stuffs his face with all day and I have no glue if he drinks himself to sleep with pills every night.  I have encouraged him to give us real play by play.  I told him to start a new thread.  "Life with Corona in the household in socal."


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> It is not a tax cut and most companies that I know of are not going to have their employees get stuck with a bill for unpaid payroll taxes after the first of the year.  By the way people that have jobs don't need a payroll tax cut.  Especially one that will defund social security and medicare and screw over our parents and grandparents.


Shhhhh! Let them think they’re getting a tax break until they get hit with the bill in 2021.

I‘m sure it has not gone unnoticed that the same people who whined about the non-existent death panels are now clambering to kill grandma with C19, but if that doesn’t work at least take away their medicare and social security.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Is youth soccer really that important?  My kid is a pro soccer player and her internship with the Daschle group is more important to her than her soccer career and that is a fact.


When your kid is 15 it is to them.  Remember when you were in HS Playing ball.  All the scout talking you up and you lived and breathed the game?  Now imagine if it was all taken away...you could do some strength, speed and agility training on your own, but now contact practice, no team drills etc.  yet all your friends you met at this camp or that camp were playing, training and celebrating their games. 

After 6 months, it gets into the psyche.  

Your DD is a whole different situation and you can’t compare and adults ability to manage these things (especially when she has something else like an internship) to a 15Yr old Sophmore in Hs.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> It is not a tax cut and most companies that I know of are not going to have their employees get stuck with a bill for unpaid payroll taxes after the first of the year.  By the way people that have jobs don't need a payroll tax cut.  Especially one that will defund social security and medicare and screw over our parents and grandparents.


Yes, I know.  Please keep it within the context of the reason it was presented.  I’m doing everything I can to keep my employees from getting hit by this payback in this cut.

The “cut” is meant as a stimulus I’ll advised or not.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> When your kid is 15 it is to them.  Remember when you were in HS Playing ball.  All the scout talking you up and you lived and breathed the game?  Now imagine if it was all taken away...you could do some strength, speed and agility training on your own, but now contact practice, no team drills etc.  yet all your friends you met at this camp or that camp were playing, training and celebrating their games.
> 
> After 6 months, it gets into the psyche.
> 
> Your DD is a whole different situation and you can’t compare and adults ability to manage these things (especially when she has something else like an internship) to a 15Yr old Sophmore in Hs.


Excellent question.  I wonder what the great Maps would have done as a Jr or Sr stud in HS?  I would be so depressed, mad, sad, angry and I would have just quit school.  No books for this guy.  I dont read books, ever!!!  Boring for me.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 1, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Is youth soccer really that important?  My kid is a pro soccer player and her internship with the Daschle group is more important to her than her soccer career and that is a fact.


Thats easy for you to say since your kid didnt have to go through a situation like this. shes already gone through youth soccer and reached the pinnacle of her soccer career.  You might have sung a different tune if this hit during her formative years as a soccer player.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Typical answer when you have nothing.   You forgot to also call me a Liberal. LOL  Have a good day.











						LA County Jobs Data Mixes Good News With Bad - Los Angeles Business Journal
					

The snapshot of L.A.’s economy in July was a good news, bad news story.




					labusinessjournal.com


----------



## blam (Sep 1, 2020)

The vaccine is already in Russia. The issue now is when it will arrive at our shores from Russia.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> 100% agree with this. 100%. Make that 1000%. We are training and while it hurts to not play games in anger, the kids are making do. Kids are resilient as all hell, the past six months have shown that to me plain as day.


Can I x this by a million? My DD has a solid group of friends and we get together at parks-they do drills, speed & agility, have sessions with a trainer, etc. The whole socially distanced practices suck-but, they stick them out and do other things.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 1, 2020)

Yup. I agree with above and actually can see marked improvement in my kid’s ball skills thanks to five month’s focus on training rather than open practice scrimmages.  Of course she’s itching to play but is making the best of this otherwise lousy situation.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes, I know.  Please keep it within the context of the reason it was presented.  I’m doing everything I can to keep my employees from getting hit by this payback in this cut.
> 
> The “cut” is meant as a stimulus I’ll advised or not.


How exactly are you doing everything you can to keep your employees “from getting hit by this payback in this cut”? Prayer?

How is lying that it is a tax break “in the context of the reason it was presented”?


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I know.  I'm trying to include the whole state.


there is no rest of the state.  there is No Cal and So Cal.  im not trying to be hard on you just giving you the pro tip


----------



## dad4 (Sep 1, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> there is no rest of the state.  there is No Cal and So Cal.  im not trying to be hard on you just giving you the pro tip


Nocal, socal, and Jefferson.  The far north folks are a completely different breed.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Excellent question.  I wonder what the great Maps would have done as a Jr or Sr stud in HS?  I would be so depressed, mad, sad, angry and I would have just quit school.  No books for this guy.  I dont read books, ever!!!  Boring for me.


I’ve asked you this before. You brought out your alter ego. Is this the ID, Ego or Super Ego? Because it’s impossible to recognize which one.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> LA County Jobs Data Mixes Good News With Bad - Los Angeles Business Journal
> 
> 
> The snapshot of L.A.’s economy in July was a good news, bad news story.
> ...


Like I said before...the unemployment numbers are as of the end of July.  The big payout to low income earners ended July 25.   Unemployment numbers for August will come out in a couple of weeks.  You will most likely see a decline in the unemployment rate because the big payout stopped July 25.    

I read a very interesting article by Deloitte today that discussed the changes that are most likely to result for years to come as a result of COVID that will hurt us initially but is projected to make us better in the long run.  Hospitality is going to be hit hard for years to come because the decrease in business travel and people being forced to use various media apps. such as Zoom to conduct business etc.  There are going to be all kinds of changes in how business is done that started because of COVID but will continue as a result of it such as, improvements in productivity, less of a need for office space and travel requirements to conduct business not necessary.  It may even come to the point you can live in a less expensive area in the nation and work for a company in another state.

Going back to my original point, we are in recovery mode and as long as the COVID numbers continue to decline, we will continue in recovery mode.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> there is no rest of the state.  there is No Cal and So Cal.  im not trying to be hard on you just giving you the pro tip


SoCal brah!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’ve asked you this before. You brought out your alter ego. Is this the ID, Ego or Super Ego? Because it’s impossible to recognize which one.


Excellent question and I love the curiosity.  I also want to say sorry to you for being egotistical with you in the past.  I have to be honest and say It's mix bag of super alter and super galaxy ego plus some kindness.  My ego wants to feel that it's helping other parents avoid the pitfalls my dd and I went through.  The last three years, you could not make up.  I look back and feel like a real man for staying true to my core.  It was the hardest three years of my life.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How exactly are you doing everything you can to keep your employees “from getting hit by this payback in this cut”? Prayer?
> 
> How is lying that it is a tax break “in the context of the reason it was presented”?


There yah go making up an argument...for one you can educate your employees on the realities and help them tax plan as well as offer other withholding options we are exploring. 

Go back to the context it was framed in....a stimulus.  Keepermom2 and I were having a perfectly good debate without you.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Like I said before...the unemployment numbers are as of the end of July.  The big payout to low income earners ended July 25.   Unemployment numbers for August will come out in a couple of weeks.  You will most likely see a decline in the unemployment rate because the big payout stopped July 25.
> 
> I read a very interesting article by Deloitte today that discussed the changes that are most likely to result for years to come as a result of COVID that will hurt us initially but is projected to make us better in the long run.  Hospitality is going to be hit hard for years to come because the decrease in business travel and people being forced to use various media apps. such as Zoom to conduct business etc.  There are going to be all kinds of changes in how business is done that started because of COVID but will continue as a result of it such as, improvements in productivity, less of a need for office space and travel requirements to conduct business not necessary.  It may even come to the point you can live in a less expensive area in the nation and work for a company in another state.
> 
> Going back to my original point, we are in recovery mode and as long as the COVID numbers continue to decline, we will continue in recovery mode.


Respect your opinion and I don’t think we are too far off from one another. I just think unemployment will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> There yah go making up an argument...for one you can educate your employees on the realities and help them tax plan as well as offer other withholding options we are exploring.
> 
> Go back to the context it was framed in....a stimulus.  Keepermom2 and I were having a perfectly good debate without you.


Help them tax plan? You mean by telling them you’ll be withholding at 2x their normal tax rate beginning in January? What are those “other withholding options” that you’re “exploring”?

My god, you’re going to make your employees do this and pitch it to them as a financial benefit, aren’t you?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 1, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Certainly busy!  We were there mainly during the week, but the weekend days that we were there were bananas.  Hiking/biking in any direction usually gave you some breathing space.


Oh all the hiking trails were far busier than normal too, not just in Tahoe but all over northern ca. Desolation Wilderness is no longer so desolate.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I read a very interesting article by Deloitte today that discussed the changes that are most likely to result for years to come as a result of COVID that will hurt us initially but is projected to make us better in the long run.  Hospitality is going to be hit hard for years to come because the decrease in business travel and people being forced to use various media apps. such as Zoom to conduct business etc.  There are going to be all kinds of changes in how business is done that started because of COVID but will continue as a result of it such as, improvements in productivity, less of a need for office space and travel requirements to conduct business not necessary.  It may even come to the point you can live in a less expensive area in the nation and work for a company in another state.


Open floor office plans are definitely dead.  The argument is always going to be now, well if you did this for COVID, why not flu when there's a bad flu season.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Help them tax plan? You mean by telling them you’ll be withholding at 2x their normal tax rate beginning in January? What are those “other withholding options” that you’re “exploring”?
> 
> My god, you’re going to make your employees do this and pitch it to them as a financial benefit, aren’t you?


Nice reach.....creative!

If you really want advice, just PM me.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 1, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Look at the chart of consumer spending that I posted.  I used my situation as an example but the chart of spending is fact.  We are down but not to the dramatic impact that certain news stations and obviously certain posters have presented.    Please present the facts you are using to support the information you shared.
> 
> I am not saying there hasn't been a huge impact but to say, as many of you are saying as well as certain news media that our economy is tanking and it will be devastating in the coming months is fear mongering.  I am saying, look at the facts not guesses and reliance on media.


So you take one sector and use that data to analyze an entire economy? Looking to the news for in depth business analysis? No one In business gets market info from the news or main stream media. You go to industry specific publications for that.  I’m in meetings with companies that sell billions in product yearly multiple times a week. Currently most meetings consist of going over third quarter reports, fourth quarter projections and projections for next year.  Most people don’t know there are market projections and reports that track virtually every consumer good/service. You can get projections for home window sales to screws to toilet paper. Everything is tracked and all the various industries have impact on the economy.

since you cherry-pickt what you get off google and now not in multiple meetings weekly with companies literally pleading to push any possible projects their way. I attached a chart From the American Institute of Architects. Non-Res construction growth was forecasted at 1.5% for 2020 - meetings we had for our industry was forecasted at 4%. The chart shows the Actual loss COVID created. The loss was recalculated to be 14% - a 15.5 point swing. Institutional loss is less, but only because projects are being pushed up due to campuses being closed. There will be a big gap to be made up in that market in the next few years because new projects are not being developed until the dust settles.  Many industries/markets are tied to construction. Losses from lighting, fixtures, paint and other building materials were at minimum 33% for ALL companies, the ones we deal with, in the last two quarters. A few companies are to the point they might have to sell to competitors. All these companies furloughed people at the very minimum and most had large layoffs. If the construction market doesn’t bounce back quickly, You will see how consumer spending is tied to the construction market.

Looking at Online spending to predict economic health,  or Covid impact, is plainly ridiculous. You only see that Online, on news channels with people trying to push a narrative or from people who think their google search-analysis research is better than actual real world experience.

Referenced Article: https://www.aia.org/pages/6287230-an-update-on-2020-projections-for-the-nonr


----------



## GeekKid (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> @The Outlaw thinks he is clever by trying to sneak in a comment supporting Kyle Rittenhouse murdering a guy who was trying to stop him from murdering more people.


EOTL, do you even see the irony in your post?  Your avatar’s two middle initials stand for Civil Liberties.  Of those, the right to due process being its cornerstone.  So, for you to call Kyle Rittenhouse a murderer before the facts are gathered and the case is brought to trial speaks volumes of the type of person you proport to be.  You. Are. Awesome!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> So you take one sector and use that data to analyze an entire economy? Looking to the news for in depth business analysis? No one In business gets market info from the news or main stream media. You go to industry specific publications for that.  I’m in meetings with companies that sell billions in product yearly multiple times a week. Currently most meetings consist of going over third quarter reports, fourth quarter projections and projections for next year.  Most people don’t know there are market projections and reports that track virtually every consumer good/service. You can get projections for home window sales to screws to toilet paper. Everything is tracked and all the various industries have impact on the economy.
> 
> since you cherry-pickt what you get off google and now not in multiple meetings weekly with companies literally pleading to push any possible projects their way. I attached a chart From the American Institute of Architects. Non-Res construction growth was forecasted at 1.5% for 2020 - meetings we had for our industry was forecasted at 4%. The chart shows the Actual loss COVID created. The loss was recalculated to be 14% - a 15.5 point swing. Institutional loss is less, but only because projects are being pushed up due to campuses being closed. There will be a big gap to be made up in that market in the next few years because new projects are not being developed until the dust settles.  Many industries/markets are tied to construction. Losses from lighting, fixtures, paint and other building materials were at minimum 33% for ALL companies, the ones we deal with, in the last two quarters. A few companies are to the point they might have to sell to competitors. All these companies furloughed people at the very minimum and most had large layoffs. If the construction market doesn’t bounce back quickly, You will see how consumer spending is tied to the construction market.
> 
> ...


Excellent takes!!!  My best pay up in Seattle has been in the radio advertising business.  Big broker who manages 100s of local radio station advertisement.  That biz took a huge hit!!!!  My neighbor has two wild little boys who have to play and be outside.  The dad is in construction and is being told things look bleak.  He just got told no more work after his current job, which will be completed before Nov. So the kids were all set to go back to school September 8th based on the leaders original rule book.  Well, the leader changed the rules again and now its September 22 at the earliest.  Poor dad had to tell his boys no school or sports   The boys lost it.  Dad is super cool and just let the boys let it all out.  This guy is so Socal, I call him Cal.  He is actively looking for a job anywhere outside of California.  This is real folks.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

Word for the day: *Hypocrite*


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 2, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> EOTL, do you even see the irony in your post?


That of course is a trick question. Of course he doesn't. Too blinded by hate and ignorance.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> EOTL, do you even see the irony in your post?  Your avatar’s two middle initials stand for Civil Liberties.  Of those, the right to due process being its cornerstone.  So, for you to call Kyle Rittenhouse a murderer before the facts are gathered and the case is brought to trial speaks volumes of the type of person you proport to be.  You. Are. Awesome!!!


Yes, he is a murderer. The people he murdered had a right to due process, rather than to be murdered by an armed vigilante. Due process does not include the President of the United States telling armed vigilantes to take matters into their own hands. In fact, that is the opposite of due process. Nothing I said was ironic, but what you said definitely was. And was also really, really stupid.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Is their any chance this threads comments aren’t shut down by the end of the day????


----------



## GeekKid (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, he is a murderer. The people he murdered had a right to due process, rather than to be murdered by an armed vigilante. Due process does not include the President of the United States telling armed vigilantes to take matters into their own hands. In fact, that is the opposite of due process. Nothing I said was ironic, but what you said definitely was. And was also really, really stupid.


Am I really, really stupid or did you want to throw in another really in there to prove your point? Where did you get your conversation and critical thinking skills…from a seven year old?  You keep being you EOTL!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 2, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> Is their any chance this threads comments aren’t shut down by the end of the day????


This is what Dominic posted when he started shutting down threads. Is this thread part of the "Off Topic" forum?

*This forum other than the Off Topic forum will now be void of any political or racially sensitive posts. Forum Members who cannot abide will be banned at my discretion.
Current threads who already have this type of content will be locked, or deleted.
This forum was created to discuss youth soccer, and lately we have totally gotten off track. I have read many of these divisive threads , so I know who the main participants are, and you will be watched.

Again Off Topic is the only allowable place for racially sensitive or political posts like it always has been. No I am not condoning attacks on this basis just discussion.

Dominic*


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Respect your opinion and I don’t think we are too far off from one another. I just think unemployment will get worse before it gets better.





Not_that_Serious said:


> So you take one sector and use that data to analyze an entire economy? Looking to the news for in depth business analysis? No one In business gets market info from the news or main stream media. You go to industry specific publications for that.  I’m in meetings with companies that sell billions in product yearly multiple times a week. Currently most meetings consist of going over third quarter reports, fourth quarter projections and projections for next year.  Most people don’t know there are market projections and reports that track virtually every consumer good/service. You can get projections for home window sales to screws to toilet paper. Everything is tracked and all the various industries have impact on the economy.
> 
> since you cherry-pickt what you get off google and now not in multiple meetings weekly with companies literally pleading to push any possible projects their way. I attached a chart From the American Institute of Architects. Non-Res construction growth was forecasted at 1.5% for 2020 - meetings we had for our industry was forecasted at 4%. The chart shows the Actual loss COVID created. The loss was recalculated to be 14% - a 15.5 point swing. Institutional loss is less, but only because projects are being pushed up due to campuses being closed. There will be a big gap to be made up in that market in the next few years because new projects are not being developed until the dust settles.  Many industries/markets are tied to construction. Losses from lighting, fixtures, paint and other building materials were at minimum 33% for ALL companies, the ones we deal with, in the last two quarters. A few companies are to the point they might have to sell to competitors. All these companies furloughed people at the very minimum and most had large layoffs. If the construction market doesn’t bounce back quickly, You will see how consumer spending is tied to the construction market.
> 
> ...


I did not get the chart of spending from a google search.  I received links to various sites from a contact I have in the Government.  These are however public sources of information that can be obtained by many people.  Looking at consumer spending is "plainly ridiculous"?  LOL  What is the ultimate driver of the economy?  I am in the same meetings you refer to and what is basically said by everyone is who are building projections is they don't really have a solid base to rely on for future projections since there are so many unknowns.  

Since you refer to construction, surely you know there has been no decline in housing prices in Orange County and in fact there has been a rise in value since same time last year.  

There are many factors that are in play right now.  Funny how you can say with certainty you know what is going on when the real business people that have to disclose that information in their filings to the public cannot say that and are not saying that.  They are saying there are many unknowns.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I did not get the chart of spending from a google search.  I received links to various sites from a contact I have in the Government.  These are however public sources of information that can be obtained by many people.  Looking at consumer spending is "plainly ridiculous"?  LOL  What is the ultimate driver of the economy?  I am in the same meetings you refer to and what is basically said by everyone is who are building projections is they don't really have a solid base to rely on for future projections since there are so many unknowns.
> 
> Since you refer to construction, surely you know there has been no decline in housing prices in Orange County and in fact there has been a rise in value since same time last year.
> 
> There are many factors that are in play right now.  Funny how you can say with certainty you know what is going on when the real business people that have to disclose that information in their filings to the public cannot say that and are not saying that.  They are saying there are many unknowns.


Also....

How about that one segment market article you posted...Non residential construction.  Do you know why that market is going to be down for years to come?  Because there is a change in how business will be done because people do not have to be in a building to do business and COVID has shown that.  As I said....how we do business is changing and will hurt us in the short run but benefit us in the long run.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Open floor office plans are definitely dead.  The argument is always going to be now, well if you did this for COVID, why not flu when there's a bad flu season.


What?  That doesn't make any sense to what I was talking about.  I am not talking about open floor plans.  I am talking about people not needing a building or a smaller building to do business.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Respect your opinion and I don’t think we are too far off from one another. I just think unemployment will get worse before it gets better.


Something you might be interested in....



			https://www.kpmg.us/content/dam/global/pdfs/2020/economic-outlook-riding-the-covid-coaster.pdf


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> So you take one sector and use that data to analyze an entire economy? Looking to the news for in depth business analysis? No one In business gets market info from the news or main stream media. You go to industry specific publications for that.  I’m in meetings with companies that sell billions in product yearly multiple times a week. Currently most meetings consist of going over third quarter reports, fourth quarter projections and projections for next year.  Most people don’t know there are market projections and reports that track virtually every consumer good/service. You can get projections for home window sales to screws to toilet paper. Everything is tracked and all the various industries have impact on the economy.
> 
> since you cherry-pickt what you get off google and now not in multiple meetings weekly with companies literally pleading to push any possible projects their way. I attached a chart From the American Institute of Architects. Non-Res construction growth was forecasted at 1.5% for 2020 - meetings we had for our industry was forecasted at 4%. The chart shows the Actual loss COVID created. The loss was recalculated to be 14% - a 15.5 point swing. Institutional loss is less, but only because projects are being pushed up due to campuses being closed. There will be a big gap to be made up in that market in the next few years because new projects are not being developed until the dust settles.  Many industries/markets are tied to construction. Losses from lighting, fixtures, paint and other building materials were at minimum 33% for ALL companies, the ones we deal with, in the last two quarters. A few companies are to the point they might have to sell to competitors. All these companies furloughed people at the very minimum and most had large layoffs. If the construction market doesn’t bounce back quickly, You will see how consumer spending is tied to the construction market.
> 
> ...


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I did not get the chart of spending from a google search.  I received links to various sites from a contact I have in the Government.  These are however public sources of information that can be obtained by many people.  Looking at consumer spending is "plainly ridiculous"?  LOL  What is the ultimate driver of the economy?  I am in the same meetings you refer to and what is basically said by everyone is who are building projections is they don't really have a solid base to rely on for future projections since there are so many unknowns.
> 
> Since you refer to construction, surely you know there has been no decline in housing prices in Orange County and in fact there has been a rise in value since same time last year.
> 
> There are many factors that are in play right now.  Funny how you can say with certainty you know what is going on when the real business people that have to disclose that information in their filings to the public cannot say that and are not saying that.  They are saying there are many unknowns.


Why would pricing on houses fall? Inventory is still limited. If nothing is being built, would only increase prices on what is available. In places like San Francisco companies now have a few more options to select from, but the pricing hasn’t dipped due to the inventory still being limited. House pricing doesn’t show how many people are employed or give the number of construction projects going on or indicate retail sales - or even how people are spending their money. Data is being accumulated in these times in even greater mass. The amount of daily reporting employees do has at least tripled in most companies we deal with.

You honestly should stop. My company has government contacts and our meeting are based off direct info provided from municipalities- including the two largest builders. The builders are actually cities (they are that large) that build in other cities and throughout the state. We are in a recession and it is going to last past the 11 months it usually takes to get out of it. Our economy fell 34%. A market correction is typically between 10-20%. A market correction usually takes 4mos to recover from on average. A Bear market, which we were in, takes 4.2 years to recover from. We did it in 148 days. So you say that proves your point, it doesn’t because of the recesssion. It can even double dip. American Airlines is laying off 40,000 people by Oct 1st. Other airlines are laying off people as well. CDC just protected people from being evicted. Awesome, but there is no mechanism in place to help compensate the landlords. So many of these property owners are going to have to foreclose. How many? We don’t know, but that all effects things such as Tenant Improvement Projects, Remodels and new construction. That affects jobs and spending. Add the fact that only about 10% of all Americans are financially stable and it’s a real recipe for hurt. Call these companies in these markets up and say you are a blogger or reporter. The majority will say, they just want this year to be over. You obviously have not sat in meetings where admins of companies have swallowed all pride and humbly asked for everyone in the room to help as much as they can. Not for them, but so they they can save everyone’s job.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> View attachment 8889


Yes this chart was recently prepared by the Chief Economist department for KPMG one of the Big 4 accounting firms. 

Also notice that the "Pessimistic Scenario-Rising cases,* high aversion behavior*, U.S. school closures".

*All of you that have been arguing opening up on the basis of COVID is low risk to your children, obviously our economy is dependent on doing what is right to diminish the spread of the virus.*


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Why would pricing on houses fall? Inventory is still limited. If nothing is being built, would only increase prices on what is available. In places like San Francisco companies now have a few more options to select from, but the pricing hasn’t dipped due to the inventory still being limited. House pricing doesn’t show how many people are employed or give the number of construction projects going on or indicate retail sales - or even how people are spending their money. Data is being accumulated in these times in even greater mass. The amount of daily reporting employees do has at least tripled in most companies we deal with.
> 
> You honestly should stop. My company has government contacts and our meeting are based off direct info provided from municipalities- including the two largest builders. The builders are actually cities (they are that large) that build in other cities and throughout the state. We are in a recession and it is going to last past the 11 months it usually takes to get out of it. Our economy fell 34%. A market correction is typically between 10-20%. A market correction usually takes 4mos to recover from on average. A Bear market, which we were in, takes 4.2 years to recover from. We did it in 148 days. So you say that proves your point, it doesn’t because of the recesssion. It can even double dip. American Airlines is laying off 40,000 people by Oct 1st. Other airlines are laying off people as well. CDC just protected people from being evicted. Awesome, but there is no mechanism in place to help compensate the landlords. So many of these property owners are going to have to foreclose. How many? We don’t know, but that all effects things such as Tenant Improvement Projects, Remodels and new construction. That affects jobs and spending. Add the fact that only about 10% of all Americans are financially stable and it’s a real recipe for hurt. Call these companies in these markets up and say you are a blogger or reporter. The majority will say, they just want this year to be over. You obviously have not sat in meetings where admins of companies have swallowed all pride and humbly asked for everyone in the room to help as much as they can. Not for them, but so they they can save everyone’s job.


You are looking at segments and not the whole economy.  Take a look at the following link that is prepared by the Chief Economist department of a Big 4 Accounting firm and stop your criticism of me. 


			https://www.kpmg.us/content/dam/global/pdfs/2020/economic-outlook-riding-the-covid-coaster.pdf


----------



## TOSDCI (Sep 2, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Is youth soccer really that important?  My kid is a pro soccer player and her internship with the Daschle group is more important to her than her soccer career and that is a fact.


It's not just about the soccer.  It's about the isolation, about the unknown, about not being with their friends, and about the normalcy it brings to kids who have been playing most of their childhood.  The soccer is just the vehicle that brings back some of their joy.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> What?  That doesn't make any sense to what I was talking about.  I am not talking about open floor plans.  I am talking about people not needing a building or a smaller building to do business.


Wow...you've gotten unusually defensive not just with my comment but with others....take a breadth and maybe walk away for a bit.  I was echoing your point that building structures are going to change.  Large campuses, open floor plans were the rage of all tech companies, studios, com companies in recent years.  That's going to change.

As I told my kid after his first disastrous play in goal 3 years go....don't have the stomach for it, hang up the cleats, don't play...no one's forcing you.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is what Dominic posted when he started shutting down threads. Is this thread part of the "Off Topic" forum?
> 
> *This forum other than the Off Topic forum will now be void of any political or racially sensitive posts. Forum Members who cannot abide will be banned at my discretion.
> Current threads who already have this type of content will be locked, or deleted.
> ...


IKR. So weird that things keep going off topic each time @The Outlaw comes back from his time outs, this time with the Kyle Rittenhouse crack.


----------



## watfly (Sep 2, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Why would pricing on houses fall? Inventory is still limited. If nothing is being built, would only increase prices on what is available. In places like San Francisco companies now have a few more options to select from, but the pricing hasn’t dipped due to the inventory still being limited. House pricing doesn’t show how many people are employed or give the number of construction projects going on or indicate retail sales - or even how people are spending their money. Data is being accumulated in these times in even greater mass. The amount of daily reporting employees do has at least tripled in most companies we deal with.
> 
> You honestly should stop. My company has government contacts and our meeting are based off direct info provided from municipalities- including the two largest builders. The builders are actually cities (they are that large) that build in other cities and throughout the state. We are in a recession and it is going to last past the 11 months it usually takes to get out of it. Our economy fell 34%. A market correction is typically between 10-20%. A market correction usually takes 4mos to recover from on average. A Bear market, which we were in, takes 4.2 years to recover from. We did it in 148 days. So you say that proves your point, it doesn’t because of the recesssion. It can even double dip. American Airlines is laying off 40,000 people by Oct 1st. Other airlines are laying off people as well. CDC just protected people from being evicted. Awesome, but there is no mechanism in place to help compensate the landlords. So many of these property owners are going to have to foreclose. How many? We don’t know, but that all effects things such as Tenant Improvement Projects, Remodels and new construction. That affects jobs and spending. Add the fact that only about 10% of all Americans are financially stable and it’s a real recipe for hurt. Call these companies in these markets up and say you are a blogger or reporter. The majority will say, they just want this year to be over. You obviously have not sat in meetings where admins of companies have swallowed all pride and humbly asked for everyone in the room to help as much as they can. Not for them, but so they they can save everyone’s job.


Can you imagine if Prop 15 passes in the middle of all this?  Although it will take a few years to implement...holy crap!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Wow...you've gotten unusually defensive not just with my comment but with others....take a breadth and maybe walk away for a bit.  I was echoing your point that building structures are going to change.  Large campuses, open floor plans were the rage of all tech companies, studios, com companies in recent years.  That's going to change.
> 
> As I told my kid after his first disastrous play in goal 3 years go....don't have the stomach for it, hang up the cleats, don't play...no one's forcing you.


How was I defensive with your comment?  Because I pointed out it had nothing to do with what I was talking about?  Project much?  Once again and as you often do, you start a new conversation because you don't have a response to the original topic and you start criticising.  It is okay to not know everything Grace.  It doesn't make you look good when you start a new topic.  When you don't understand or don't know, it is okay to just scroll on by.  You are still good enough, strong enough, and people like you. LOL literally!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> IKR. So weird that things keep going off topic each time @The Outlaw comes back from his time outs, this time with the Kyle Rittenhouse crack.


You want me to send you an autographed photo of me?  You can pick out your own frame.


----------



## watfly (Sep 2, 2020)

The irony on these threads and the fact that the posters are oblivious to their own ironies is quite entertaining.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Thats easy for you to say since your kid didnt have to go through a situation like this. shes already gone through youth soccer and reached the pinnacle of her soccer career.  You might have sung a different tune if this hit during her formative years as a soccer player.


See that is where you are wrong.  School has always been number one for her.  Everything else has been a bonus.  You might have missed that I said that my kids current internship is more important than the soccer is to her.  And no we did not go through a pandemic but she missed plenty of soccer games for vacations and for academic reasons.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 2, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Excellent question.  I wonder what the great Maps would have done as a Jr or Sr stud in HS?  I would be so depressed, mad, sad, angry and I would have just quit school.  No books for this guy.  I dont read books, ever!!!  Boring for me.


My kid committed to the school she just graduated from as a sophomore in high school so I imagine there wouldn't have been any difference.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> How was I defensive with your comment?  Because I pointed out it had nothing to do with what I was talking about?  Project much?  Once again and as you often do, you start a new conversation because you don't have a response to the original topic and you start criticising.  It is okay to not know everything Grace.  It doesn't make you look good when you start a new topic.  When you don't understand or don't know, it is okay to just scroll on by.  You are still good enough, strong enough, and people like you. LOL literally!


Wow.  Last time I try to back up even a part of your argument.  I actually agree with a lot of your economic argument (though from the Swedish, Australian and South Korean experiences I think the lockdowns and restrictions actually have more of an impact than any surges).  Didn't wade in much because the building structures are the only part which is in my bailiwick, which I think you are right about.


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 2, 2020)

No youth sports but YEAH! Disneyland!!! SMH









						Newsom: California ‘actively’ working with Disneyland and other theme parks on reopening plans
					

California Gov. Gavin Newsom commented on his discussions with Disney and other larger amusement park operators during a press conference on Friday, Aug. 28.




					www.ocregister.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> My kid committed to the school she just graduated from as a sophomore in high school so I imagine there wouldn't have been any difference.


I'm talking about Maps as a young stud as Jr or Sr?  You stay inside and obey and play no ball?  Plus, this is easier for girls then boys, just saying.  A good girl who reads books and studies, juggles and hits ball against wall is ok in this Corona environment.  Boys?  Hell no!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> No youth sports but YEAH! Disneyland!!! SMH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well isn't that special!!!!


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 2, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> No youth sports but YEAH! Disneyland!!! SMH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disneyland will be open before schools in LA County. 
And how is it science to have people stacked in lines sometimes indoors for minutes at a time next to each other, but stadiums outside at reduced capacity wearing masks aren't even o.k. in the yellow zone?


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 2, 2020)

Some good news.









						Fauci predicts 'safe and effective' coronavirus vaccine by end of year
					

Fauci also urged caution over Labor Day weekend. "We have seen after Fourth of July, we saw after Memorial Day, a surge in cases. Wear a mask. Keep social distancing. Avoid crowds."




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Disneyland will be open before schools in LA County.
> And how is it science to have people stacked in lines sometimes indoors for minutes at a time next to each other, but stadiums outside at reduced capacity wearing masks aren't even o.k. in the yellow zone?


Actually Disney World has done a great job reopening.   With mask requirements for workers and guests,  all lines socially distanced, the park at 1/2 capacity, and ride vehicles assigned to families this is a win for the economy.   Hundreds of thousands of jobs on the line.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 2, 2020)

while we are arguing, meanwhile in NY.....

https://www.soccertoday.com/after-pressure-nyc-grants-park-permits-allowing-youth-soccer-this-fall/


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> Am I really, really stupid or did you want to throw in another really in there to prove your point? Where did you get your conversation and critical thinking skills…from a seven year old?  You keep being you EOTL!


You could use a few more “reallys” but, as usual, I’m trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 2, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Actually Disney World has done a great job reopening.   With mask requirements for workers and guests,  all lines socially distanced, the park at 1/2 capacity, and ride vehicles assigned to families this is a win for the economy.   Hundreds of thousands of jobs on the line.


I don't doubt it, but they at least tried to approach it reasonably, scientifically and weighing the risks

But in our state hair salons are o.k. but nail salons aren't
Schools might very well remain closed before Disneyland opens
Outdoor sports stadiums even at reduced capapcity and with masks won't be open into the yellow zone, but Disneyland (where some cues are inside) and movie theatres (again indoors) are a go in the red zone.
Indoor dining potentially before youth sports.

There's no ryhme or reason except govt picking winners and losers and who has the most political clout.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Disneyland will be open before schools in LA County.
> And how is it science to have people stacked in lines sometimes indoors for minutes at a time next to each other, but stadiums outside at reduced capacity wearing masks aren't even o.k. in the yellow zone?


Ahhh, not science, but $$$.  The dollars will set you free. Start generating some tax revenue at soccer games (refreshments, entry fees, entertainment, etc).  I know it's not that simple but you get the point.  Is sea world open? San Diego Zoo?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 2, 2020)

Maybe this will start some pressure from regional leaders with the governor to relax therestrictions.  I am certain that San Francisco and Sacramento will begin to do the same.   









						L.A. is about to declare a fiscal emergency. That could mean pay cuts for city workers
					

L.A. is moving ahead with a plan to furlough thousands of city employees. But to do that, officials say, they must first declare that the city is in a fiscal emergency.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Y_T (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, he is a murderer. The people he murdered had a right to due process, rather than to be murdered by an armed vigilante. Due process does not include the President of the United States telling armed vigilantes to take matters into their own hands. In fact, that is the opposite of due process. Nothing I said was ironic, but what you said definitely was. And was also really, really stupid.


----------



## Emma (Sep 2, 2020)

I believe the league will start in October.  Just keep pressuring your state congress person and Newsome's office to open soccer bc it's outdoors and then schools.  We're getting close.  Continue doing what you need to do to keep the sanity and fun in life, without killing anyone.

Hair salons before nail salons make sense to me.  One is touching hair with gloves on.  One is touching skin to skin bc it's pretty hard to do your nails with gloves on your hands.

Outdoor sports should open up before schools but schools affect more families. 

Send those emails and keep calling those offices but keep wearing your mask and social distance when possible.  It doesn't hurt, it'll only help.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 8891


Yeah right. Not only has he been charged with murdering two people, but he did in fact murder them.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

Emma said:


> I believe the league will start in October.  Just keep pressuring your state congress person and Newsome's office to open soccer bc it's outdoors and then schools.  We're getting close.  Continue doing what you need to do to keep the sanity and fun in life, without killing anyone.
> 
> Hair salons before nail salons make sense to me.  One is touching hair with gloves on.  One is touching skin to skin bc it's pretty hard to do your nails with gloves on your hands.
> 
> ...


A pic on the 10 frwy coming back from Cactus Cup.  It should be AZ, NV, UT, CO and TX coming here to play.  Nope, big caravans are now being formed to drive East on the 10 frwy.  Why?  Because were not allowed to play sports in Socal.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> A pic on the 10 frwy coming back from Cactus Cup.  It should be AZ, NV, UT, CO and TX coming here to play.  Nope, big caravans are now being formed to drive East on the 10 frwy.  Why?  Because were not allowed to play sports in Socal.
> 
> View attachment 8892


99 Cent Store is now running a youth soccer club?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> 99 Cent Store is now running a youth soccer club?


Traffic will be insane coming back from the Cactus Cup on the 20th.  Plus all the river rafters and jet skiers will be coming back from, Have A Sue, and of course, all the young people coming back from Palm Springs.  All that revenue going to AZ and not California.  I wonder what kind of business swing that is?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Traffic will be insane coming back from the Cactus Cup on the 20th.  Plus all the river rafters and jet skiers will be coming back from, Have A Sue, and of course, all the young people coming back from Palm Springs.  All that revenue going to AZ and not California.  I wonder what kind of business swing that is?


Palm Springs is in AZ?  Is that where 99 Cent FC is based?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Palm Springs is in AZ?  Is that where 99 Cent FC is based?


I was talking traffic at the 10/60.  Palm Springs is in California last I check.  Everyone meets up at the 10/60 mark.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Disneyland will be open before schools in LA County.
> And how is it science to have people stacked in lines sometimes indoors for minutes at a time next to each other, but stadiums outside at reduced capacity wearing masks aren't even o.k. in the yellow zone?


I will type this really slow to help everyone understand. 

Political donations and tax revenue. Add those 2 together and presto, Disneyland is safe to open to the crowds. Unfortunately the same science says youth soccer is not.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 2, 2020)

This is for @dad4 and others. Science and data. GraceT posted about this in the WSJ earlier.

TrendMacro, my analytics firm, tallied the cumulative number of reported cases of Covid-19 in each state and the District of Columbia as a percentage of population, based on data from state and local health departments aggregated by the Covid Tracking Project. We then compared that with the timing and intensity of the lockdown in each jurisdiction. That is measured not by the mandates put in place by government officials, but rather by observing what people in each jurisdiction actually did, along with their baseline behavior before the lockdowns. This is captured in highly detailed anonymized cellphone tracking data provided by Google and others and tabulated by the University of Maryland’s Transportation Institute into a “Social Distancing Index.”

Measuring from the start of the year to each state’s point of maximum lockdown—which range from April 5 to April 18—it turns out that lockdowns correlated with a greater spread of the virus. States with longer, stricter lockdowns also had larger Covid outbreaks. The five places with the harshest lockdowns—the District of Columbia, New York, Michigan, New Jersey and Massachusetts—had the heaviest caseloads.


Confirming the first experiment, there was a tendency (though fairly weak) for states that opened up the most to have the lightest caseloads. The states that had the big summer flare-ups in the so-called “Sunbelt second wave”—Arizona, California, Florida and Texas—are by no means the most opened up, politicized headlines notwithstanding.

The lesson is not that lockdowns made the spread of Covid-19 worse—although the raw evidence might suggest that—*but that lockdowns probably didn’t help, and opening up didn’t hurt. *This defies common sense. In theory, the spread of an infectious disease ought to be controllable by quarantine. Evidently not in practice, though we are aware of no researcher who understands why not.

We’re not the only researchers to have discovered this statistical relationship.









						Opinion | The Failed Experiment of Covid Lockdowns
					

New data suggest that social distancing and reopening haven’t determined the spread.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> This is for @dad4 and others. Science and data. GraceT posted about this in the WSJ earlier.
> 
> TrendMacro, my analytics firm, tallied the cumulative number of reported cases of Covid-19 in each state and the District of Columbia as a percentage of population, based on data from state and local health departments aggregated by the Covid Tracking Project. We then compared that with the timing and intensity of the lockdown in each jurisdiction. That is measured not by the mandates put in place by government officials, but rather by observing what people in each jurisdiction actually did, along with their baseline behavior before the lockdowns. This is captured in highly detailed anonymized cellphone tracking data provided by Google and others and tabulated by the University of Maryland’s Transportation Institute into a “Social Distancing Index.”
> 
> ...


Peru.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> This is for @dad4 and others. Science and data. GraceT posted about this in the WSJ earlier.
> 
> TrendMacro, my analytics firm, tallied the cumulative number of reported cases of Covid-19 in each state and the District of Columbia as a percentage of population, based on data from state and local health departments aggregated by the Covid Tracking Project. We then compared that with the timing and intensity of the lockdown in each jurisdiction. That is measured not by the mandates put in place by government officials, but rather by observing what people in each jurisdiction actually did, along with their baseline behavior before the lockdowns. This is captured in highly detailed anonymized cellphone tracking data provided by Google and others and tabulated by the University of Maryland’s Transportation Institute into a “Social Distancing Index.”
> 
> ...


You must not be a stats guy.

First, your article blatantly confuses correlation with causation.  It refers to NY, NJ, MA, DC and MI to imply that lockdowns cause outbreaks.   It seems more likely that the states with the worst March outbreaks adopted the harshest April lowdowns.

Second, the claim that CA had the biggest summer flare up is only valid if you ignore population size.  What kind of analyst doesn’t immediately correct for population size before saying anything?

What your stats prove is that a significant portion of the variance is caused by something other than date of opening.  Well, yes.  We knew that.  A significant portion of the variance was caused by re-introduction of sick patients into nursing homes, among other things.

Now remove the March outliers and adjust for population size like a good little mathmatician and redo your homework.

Yeesh.  Next you’re going to accuse someone else of being bad with numbers.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Nothing intellectually dishonest by saying only 6% of deaths listed COVID as the only cause.


Fine but what's your point? It's a fairly meaningless statistic and you know it. It's kind of like saying only 6% of motorcycle fatalities listed blunt trauma as the only cause. If a 100 year old lady with 6 chronic medical conditions walks across a busy intersection and gets struck by a car and dies, blunt force trauma caused by auto-pedestrian accident is the cause of death......period. It doesn't make crossing a busy intersection any less dangerous if only 6% of all auto-ped fatalities have no other causes of death. Covid is real, covid is dangerous, covid doesn't care about politics, covid isn't going away until this entire country takes it seriously.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Fine but what's your point? It's a fairly meaningless statistic and you know it. It's kind of like saying only 6% of motorcycle fatalities listed blunt trauma as the only cause. If a 100 year old lady with 6 chronic medical conditions walks across a busy intersection and gets struck by a car and dies, blunt force trauma caused by auto-pedestrian accident is the cause of death......period. It doesn't make crossing a busy intersection any less dangerous if only 6% of all auto-ped fatalities have no other causes of death. Covid is real, covid is dangerous, covid doesn't care about politics, covid isn't going away until this entire country takes it seriously.


No one is saying COVID isnt real.  But only 6% had no comorbidities. Thats important.  The average i believe was over 2 comorbidities.  Thats important. Whats the age of the deaths?  Thats important.  Why is that important? Because not everyone has comorbidities, expecially many people that need to work to live, as well as kids that need to learn in schools.  These stats have meaning.  Just because you dont see it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 2, 2020)

Here's another sciency thing.  One little noticed provision that might stop things from opening up is "equity" because science!  Those goalposts have come a long way from keeping the hospitals from being flooded.   










						California Coronavirus Update: Governor Gavin Newsom’s Little-Noticed Reopening Requirement Could Trip L.A. Up
					

When Gov. Gavin Newsom introduced California’s new “simplified” coronavirus tiering system that indicates to what extent a county can reopen, there was one important aspect that r…




					deadline.com


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> My kid committed to the school she just graduated from as a sophomore in high school so I imagine there wouldn't have been any difference.


I wonder what she would have done and what the outcome would have been if she was still in middle school when this pandemic happened.  zoom training/social distancing practices and no in class schools with no end in sight after 6 months.  Would she still compete physically in soccer or academically in school compared to states that opened earlier?  Maybe, maybe not. You have no idea.  You are speaking from a different perspective that hasnt had to go through this experience.  For a person of color, I would have thought you would speak from a more sympathetic place.


----------



## mlx (Sep 2, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Fine but what's your point? It's a fairly meaningless statistic and you know it. It's kind of like saying only 6% of motorcycle fatalities listed blunt trauma as the only cause. If a 100 year old lady with 6 chronic medical conditions walks across a busy intersection and gets struck by a car and dies, blunt force trauma caused by auto-pedestrian accident is the cause of death......period. It doesn't make crossing a busy intersection any less dangerous if only 6% of all auto-ped fatalities have no other causes of death. Covid is real, covid is dangerous, covid doesn't care about politics, covid isn't going away until this entire country takes it seriously.


Exactly. These people are dense like that and they don't get it.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> Exactly. These people are dense like that and they don't get it.


Dense? What percentage of healthy people with no comorbidities to include kids die from COVID out of all the estimated people that supposedly had it that we found out through antibody testing?  So why cant kids and healthy people with no comorbidities go back to work and kids go back to school? Why cant healthy kids continue playing?  You just dont get it.  continue to count cancer, gunshots, and drug overdoses as covid deaths.  it helps your worst case scenario numbers and argument. lol.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You must not be a stats guy.
> 
> First, your article blatantly confuses correlation with causation.  It refers to NY, NJ, MA, DC and MI to imply that lockdowns cause outbreaks.   It seems more likely that the states with the worst March outbreaks adopted the harshest April lowdowns.
> 
> ...


Oh, this is going to be fun.

Don’t omit that the “scientist”/author is actually a hedge-funder and charlatan.

In 2008, Luskin claimed in an op-ed article that the economy was doing super awesome, and that the Obama campaign was lying about problems in the economy to discredit John McCain. It was intended to be Luskin’s big piece de resistance, and to expose his (in his own mind) mortal enemy as a sham, nobel laureate in economics Paul Krugman.  The title of the op ed was “Quit Doling Out That Bad Economy Line.”

Literally one day later, however, Lehman Brothers filed for the largest bankruptcy in US history and, two days after that, the stock markets imploded “thus discrediting every prediction he made in his editorial”, including the part where he said "…anyone who says we're in a recession, or heading into one—especially the worst one since the Great Depression—is making up his own private definition of recession.”  Oops.

Foreign Policy named Luskin's prediction in its list of "The 10 Worst Predictions for 2008" He has also been singled out for "some of the worst, money losing commentary of the past few years” and frequently referred to by Brad DeLongas as "the Stupidest Man Alive".

It makes you wonder what a hedge funder, whose livelihood depends on people believing everything is great, might stand to gain by repeatedly claiming that everything is perfectly fine and everyone should just get back to work. Any thoughts? Any real science?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I wonder what she would have done and what the outcome would have been if she was still in middle school when this pandemic happened.  zoom training/social distancing practices and no in class schools with no end in sight after 6 months.  Would she still compete physically in soccer or academically in school compared to states that opened earlier?  Maybe, maybe not. You have no idea.  You are speaking from a different perspective that hasnt had to go through this experience.  For a person of color, I would have thought you would speak from a more sympathetic place.


As a person of color my daughter is not defined by her sports.  She is defined by her mind and her actions.  She graduated Magna Cum Laude from a top 20 academic university in 3 and a half years while starting 92 out of 92 games in her career including 2 College Cups, an Elite 8 and a Sweet 16 her freshman year.  I am pretty sure that she would have been fine missing 6 months or more of soccer.  She missed 7 months of soccer after her knee surgery her sophomore year and still ended her career starting 78 consecutive games.  She isn't unique.  Lots of young women can perform things that would amaze you if you allow them.  My daughter was home for 3 weeks recently and she trained by herself 4 days a week and ran almost every day.  Nothing stopping anyone from doing that.  My daughter had a meniscus tear that she played with from about U14 to her sophmore year of college so a break in 8th grade would have been great.  I am not really concerned with comparing one state to another.  California is far superior to any other state in almost any measurable metric.  It's why the average home price in San Diego County where I live is over $700k.  If all of the California players stayed in state and you added the occasional international player and it would be a tall ask for any team to beat them (See Stanford).  Not being able to play in meaningless games against mostly mediocre competition isn't going to handicap a good player.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> No one is saying COVID isnt real.  But only 6% had no comorbidities. Thats important.  The average i believe was over 2 comorbidities.  Thats important. Whats the age of the deaths?  Thats important.  Why is that important? Because not everyone has comorbidities, expecially many people that need to work to live, as well as kids that need to learn in schools.  These stats have meaning.  Just because you dont see it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


You know what stat has meaning? 190,000 dead people because of C19. We’ll probably be there by tomorrow.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey everyone it's a free country.  If you want to put together friendlies and hope that everyone that your kid competes against has been as diligent as you have.

Good luck to all.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> As a person of color my daughter is not defined by her sports.  She is defined by her mind and her actions.  She graduated Magna Cum Laude from a top 20 academic university in 3 and a half years while starting 92 out of 92 games in her career including 2 College Cups, an Elite 8 and a Sweet 16 her freshman year.  I am pretty sure that she would have been fine missing 6 months or more of soccer.  She missed 7 months of soccer after her knee surgery her sophomore year and still ended her career starting 78 consecutive games.  She isn't unique.  Lots of young women can perform things that would amaze you if you allow them.  My daughter was home for 3 weeks recently and she trained by herself 4 days a week and ran almost every day.  Nothing stopping anyone from doing that.  My daughter had a meniscus tear that she played with from about U14 to her sophmore year of college so a break in 8th grade would have been great.  I am not really concerned with comparing one state to another.  California is far superior to any other state in almost any measurable metric.  It's why the average home price in San Diego County where I live is over $700k.  If all of the California players stayed in state and you added the occasional international player and it would be a tall ask for any team to beat them (See Stanford).  Not being able to play in meaningless games against mostly mediocre competition isn't going to handicap a good player.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


you must have missed there part where kids cant go into classrooms.  Kids whos school districts dont have enough chromebooks.  Kids who dont have internet connection so they have been going to the nearest free wifi store thats still open to do get their lessons during these times.  its not just about soccer.  You are speaking from a place of priviledge.  what happened to equal opportunity?  I guess you forgot that once you caught up? Or is being held back due to color and class myth?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You know what stat has meaning? 190,000 dead people because of C19. We’ll probably be there by tomorrow.


yup just keep counting those people over 80 with multiple comorbidities, no faster way to jack up those numbers.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> you must have missed there part where kids cant go into classrooms.  Kids whos school districts dont have enough chromebooks.  Kids who dont have internet connection so they have been going to the nearest free wifi store thats still open to do get their lessons during these times.  its not just about soccer.  You are speaking from a place of priviledge.  what happened to equal opportunity?  I guess you forgot that once you caught up? Or is being held back due to color and class myth?


Ha ha ha.  I got a good belly laugh from that one.  Speaking from a place of privilege?  I feel for everyone in a tough economic spot and it sucks for those that are having a tough time making it academically.  That has nothing to do with soccer though.  Racism and classism are closely tied.  We can debate that if you want but you are going to have to PM me and I can give you my mobile number and we can talk one on one about it.  I can even put your daughter in touch with mine if she is struggling during this process.  She is always up to mentor anyone that needs help.

You are barking up the wrong tree.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> yup just keep counting those people over 80 with multiple comorbidities, no faster way to jack up those numbers.


Is this about soccer?  You went into race and education with me.  So again is this about soccer?  And not just soccer but youth soccer right?  And not about training but about meaningless games right?


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> As a person of color my daughter is not defined by her sports.  She is defined by her mind and her actions.  She graduated Magna Cum Laude from a top 20 academic university in 3 and a half years while starting 92 out of 92 games in her career including 2 College Cups, an Elite 8 and a Sweet 16 her freshman year.  I am pretty sure that she would have been fine missing 6 months or more of soccer.  She missed 7 months of soccer after her knee surgery her sophomore year and still ended her career starting 78 consecutive games.  She isn't unique.  Lots of young women can perform things that would amaze you if you allow them.  My daughter was home for 3 weeks recently and she trained by herself 4 days a week and ran almost every day.  Nothing stopping anyone from doing that.  My daughter had a meniscus tear that she played with from about U14 to her sophmore year of college so a break in 8th grade would have been great.  I am not really concerned with comparing one state to another.  California is far superior to any other state in almost any measurable metric.  It's why the average home price in San Diego County where I live is over $700k.  If all of the California players stayed in state and you added the occasional international player and it would be a tall ask for any team to beat them (See Stanford).  Not being able to play in meaningless games against mostly mediocre competition isn't going to handicap a good player.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


You


MakeAPlay said:


> Ha ha ha.  I got a good belly laugh from that one.  Speaking from a place of privilege?  I feel for everyone in a tough economic spot and it sucks for those that are having a tough time making it academically.  That has nothing to do with soccer though.  Racism and classism are closely tied.  We can debate that if you want but you are going to have to PM me and I can give you my mobile number and we can talk one on one about it.  I can even put your daughter in touch with mine if she is struggling during this process.  She is always up to mentor anyone that needs help.
> 
> You are barking up the wrong tree.  Good luck to you and your player.


I don't even know what the ding dong you are responding to said because I put people like him that mimic a troll on ignore, but your responses are great!  Can I call your daughter so she can mentor me?!  I am pretty impressed by her and you!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 2, 2020)

It would be much more acceptable if other states around the country (who have worse #’s than California) weren’t playing.  No one has answered that part of my question...how do you explain this to your kids?  What is the justification for playing and/or for not playing?

0.01%


----------



## Willie (Sep 2, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> It would be much more acceptable if other states around the country (who have worse #’s than California) weren’t playing.  No one has answered that part of my question...how do you explain this to your kids?  What is the justification for playing and/or for not playing?
> 
> 0.01%


EOTL/espola should be telling you soon how dumb of a question that is and how obvious it is if you just did some basic research.


----------



## watfly (Sep 2, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> It would be much more acceptable if other states around the country (who have worse #’s than California) weren’t playing.  No one has answered that part of my question...how do you explain this to your kids?  What is the justification for playing and/or for not playing?
> 
> 0.01%


Just explain to them the importance of voting when they come of age.


----------



## Willie (Sep 2, 2020)

Willie said:


> EOTL/espola should be telling you soon how dumb of a question that is and how obvious it is if you just did some basic research.


***EOTL/espola/Dominic


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> You
> 
> I don't even know what the ding dong you are responding to said because I put people like him that mimic a troll on ignore, but your responses are great!  Can I call your daughter so she can mentor me?!  I am pretty impressed by her and you!


Of course.  She is a people person.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> It would be much more acceptable if other states around the country (who have worse #’s than California) weren’t playing.  No one has answered that part of my question...how do you explain this to your kids?  What is the justification for playing and/or for not playing?
> 
> 0.01%


As you know, my kid is in a very similar boat to yours. This is an opportunity to have a civics conversation about voting as watfly said, and also states rights. 15 is old enough to understand how the world works. They’ll be navigating a lot more difficult decisions and consequences in the near future than soccer. That said, my girl is feeling it too big time. She had great momentum going into the shutdown. It’s been too long and it’s so hard to watch others get started when you can’t.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

Willie said:


> ***EOTL/espola/Dominic


I wouldn't have guessed the last one... but we'll see after today.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 2, 2020)

It's hard on all of us through this and especially for the kids aged 16-25.  We have to understand the COVID doesn't care if we are tired of this stuff.  Losing a year of soccer isn't the end of the world.  I have lost my college and pro football season for the last 4 years because of my kid's soccer.  We can make it through a year.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

Willie said:


> ***EOTL/espola/Dominic


This is really the kind of bluff you want to be right about.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Ha ha ha.  I got a good belly laugh from that one.  Speaking from a place of privilege?  I feel for everyone in a tough economic spot and it sucks for those that are having a tough time making it academically.  That has nothing to do with soccer though.  Racism and classism are closely tied.  We can debate that if you want but you are going to have to PM me and I can give you my mobile number and we can talk one on one about it.  I can even put your daughter in touch with mine if she is struggling during this process.  She is always up to mentor anyone that needs help.
> 
> You are barking up the wrong tree.  Good luck to you and your player.


Im just saying stats show show healthy people with no comorbidities are good to go to work.  healthy young students can go to class.  healthy teachers can teach in class.  healthy soccer players can play, and healthy coaches can coach.  More harm is being done by preventing these things when they are at very little risk.  stats and science are on my side.  The lock down is hurting not just soccer players but young students, especially the minority and the poor. agree to disagree.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Is this about soccer?  You went into race and education with me.  So again is this about soccer?  And not just soccer but youth soccer right?  And not about training but about meaningless games right?


Its about everything including soccer stuck in a half@ssed lockdown where we have restrictions that contradict and dont make any sense.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> As a person of color my daughter is not defined by her sports.  She is defined by her mind and her actions.  She graduated Magna Cum Laude from a top 20 academic university in 3 and a half years while starting 92 out of 92 games in her career including 2 College Cups, an Elite 8 and a Sweet 16 her freshman year.  I am pretty sure that she would have been fine missing 6 months or more of soccer.  She missed 7 months of soccer after her knee surgery her sophomore year and still ended her career starting 78 consecutive games.  She isn't unique.  Lots of young women can perform things that would amaze you if you allow them.  My daughter was home for 3 weeks recently and she trained by herself 4 days a week and ran almost every day.  Nothing stopping anyone from doing that.  My daughter had a meniscus tear that she played with from about U14 to her sophmore year of college so a break in 8th grade would have been great.  I am not really concerned with comparing one state to another.  California is far superior to any other state in almost any measurable metric.  It's why the average home price in San Diego County where I live is over $700k.  If all of the California players stayed in state and you added the occasional international player and it would be a tall ask for any team to beat them (See Stanford).  Not being able to play in meaningless games against mostly mediocre competition isn't going to handicap a good player.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


True Unicorn right there.  Amazing child and person.  Congrats!!!


----------



## GeekKid (Sep 2, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> It would be much more acceptable if other states around the country (who have worse #’s than California) weren’t playing.  No one has answered that part of my question...how do you explain this to your kids?  What is the justification for playing and/or for not playing?
> 
> 0.01%


Kicker, frustrating to say the least.  Take a look at the data and numbers from states that have youth soccer up and running...

Texas, Florida and Georgia

All, for most in all categories, have numbers  worse off then California.  Can't speak for any accept Texas, but the clubs have been playing in tournaments, scrimmages and 3-4 days a week practices with little to no kids getting sick.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I hope the grocery store clerks have been as diligent as you cleaning off the grocery items/produce that people touch on a daily basis before you get to it. Add restaurants/fast food places/any place not inside your personal bubble.
> 
> Im just saying stats show show healthy people with no comorbidities are good to go to work.  healthy young students can go to class.  healthy teachers can teach in class.  healthy soccer players can play, and healthy coaches can coach.  More harm is being done by preventing these things when they are at very little risk.  stats and science are on my side.  The lock down is hurting not just soccer players but young students, especially the minority and the poor. agree to disagree.


Wow.  Just wow. This exchange is the best.

Let me explain what @MakeAPlay is too diplomatic to tell you directly.  By all accounts, his daughter is succeeding in ways that most parents only dream of for their own, and that’s no accident. No doubt it’s largely attributable to the fact her parents didn’t raise her whining about things outside their control, or to use those things as an excuse for failure. I’m guessing that when someone offered sage advice or help (such as being a mentor), they probably either took it or at least expressed gratitude for the offer. What is your kid learning from your, uh, different perspective? What do children learn from the kind of parent who receives an extremely generous offer for a wildly successful young adult to mentor theirs, and they respond with a barrage of crap trying to prove that they are right that no one has died of C19, it’s really  heartburn or some other s**t.

And my god man, your nonsense about how @MakeAPlay doesn’t understand what you and everyone else is going through because his daughter is out of college is embarrassing to those who know she’s the oldest sibling in her family, you dimwit.

Now is time to be a hero to your children.  Are you going to turn that frown upside down and be a leader for your family? Or are you going to keep teaching your kid to blame C19, and libs, and HS teachers, and greedy soccer club owners, and the media and the CDC for all of your problems and your refusal to get it together?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 2, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> Kicker, frustrating to say the least.  Take a look at the data and numbers from states that have youth soccer up and running...
> 
> Texas, Florida and Georgia
> 
> All, for most in all categories, have numbers  worse off then California.  Can't speak for any accept Texas, but the clubs have been playing in tournaments, scrimmages and 3-4 days a week practices with little to no kids getting sick.


So weird that they’re all doing much worse than CA.  It’s almost like not socially distancing is killing people. I’m sure it’s all the social interactions besides the things I want to do.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wow.  Just wow. This exchange is the best.
> 
> Let me explain what @MakeAPlay is too diplomatic to tell you directly.  By all accounts, his daughter is succeeding in ways that most parents only dream of for their own, and that’s no accident. No doubt it’s largely attributable to the fact her parents didn’t raise her whining about things outside their control, or to use those things as an excuse for failure. I’m guessing that when someone offered sage advice or help (such as being a mentor), they probably either took it or at least expressed gratitude for the offer. What is your kid learning from your, uh, different perspective? What do children learn from the kind of parent who receives an extremely generous offer for a wildly successful young adult to mentor theirs, and they respond with a barrage of crap trying to prove that they are right that no one has died of C19, it’s really  heartburn or some other s**t.
> 
> ...


whos frowning? the only sad people are people like you, yelling at people still trying to live a normal life.  You are one of the most negative people on this forum.  My kids meet up with friends, go out, play soccer, and continue to learn without the help of public school teachers handcuffed by unions.  Like i said before, youre just going to have to deal with the fact that many people are just like me, and you cant do a thing to stop it. lol.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 2, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> EOTL, do you even see the irony in your post?  Your avatar’s two middle initials stand for Civil Liberties.  Of those, the right to due process being its cornerstone.  So, for you to call Kyle Rittenhouse a murderer before the facts are gathered and the case is brought to trial speaks volumes of the type of person you proport to be.  You. Are. Awesome!!!


That boy just got taken to the woodshed


----------



## GeekKid (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So weird that they’re all doing much worse than CA.  It’s almost like not socially distancing is killing people. I’m sure it’s all the social interactions besides the things I want to do.


Don't comment on what you don't know.  What facts do you have on what's going on in Texas, none.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, he is a murderer. The people he murdered had a right to due process, rather than to be murdered by an armed vigilante. Due process does not include the President of the United States telling armed vigilantes to take matters into their own hands. In fact, that is the opposite of due process. Nothing I said was ironic, but what you said definitely was. And was also really, really stupid.


they don't get due process if attacking someone. The kid has a right to defend himself.  They were so scared of the guy with a gun they were chasing him down the street. One guy tried to cave his head in with a skate board and the other has a pistol.  No soup for any of them


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 2, 2020)

watfly said:


> Can you imagine if Prop 15 passes in the middle of all this?  Although it will take a few years to implement...holy crap!


sadly the same morons that voted for a gas tax hike will vote for this.  you know the type


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 2, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yeah right. Not only has he been charged with murdering two people, but he did in fact murder them.


He will walk away with a gun charge no jail time


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Here's another sciency thing.  One little noticed provision that might stop things from opening up is "equity" because science!  Those goalposts have come a long way from keeping the hospitals from being flooded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I think of goal post i automatically think of football goalpost but those are fixed objects.  The goals that keep getting shifted are more of a soccer goal with sandbags on them.  dude is crazy


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> No one is saying COVID isnt real.  But only 6% had no comorbidities. Thats important.  The average i believe was over 2 comorbidities.  Thats important. Whats the age of the deaths?  Thats important.  Why is that important? Because not everyone has comorbidities, expecially many people that need to work to live, as well as kids that need to learn in schools.  These stats have meaning.  Just because you dont see it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


All stats have meaning but it doesn't mean they have significance. This meme about the 6% statistic was put out there to make people believe covid hasn't really been the cause of death in many of the 180 K + covid deaths and that narrative has been debunked by numerous sources. Anyone who has a BMI of greater than 30 has a comorbidity. That's over a third of the country. When you add the endless things people likely have as adults such as high cholesterol, high blood pressure, etc, most people have co-morbid conditions. So I have to ask you, what is so important about it? Do you dispute that there have been approximately 180 K deaths in the U.S. where the primary cause of death was covid? I'm guessing you don't have a medical, research, or public health background so I pose this other question to you: If a 90 year old lady with diabetes, hypertension, and CHF walks across the road and gets struck by a car, what is the cause of death?


----------



## watfly (Sep 2, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> If a 90 year old lady with diabetes, hypertension, and CHF walks across the road and gets struck by a car, what is the cause of death?


That's got to be one of the worst analogies ever and totally mischaracterizes what most of us are saying.  Using your analogy say a 90 year old lady with Covid crosses the road and gets struck by a car and kills her, what is her cause of death? Anyone with any shred of intellectual honesty will say that the number of deaths is likely somewhere between 10,000 and 184,000.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> you must have missed there part where kids cant go into classrooms.  Kids whos school districts dont have enough chromebooks.  Kids who dont have internet connection so they have been going to the nearest free wifi store thats still open to do get their lessons during these times.  its not just about soccer.  You are speaking from a place of priviledge.  what happened to equal opportunity?  I guess you forgot that once you caught up? Or is being held back due to color and class myth?


Like you really give a shit about poor inner city school kids.  Go ahead and use them as pawns because they help your argument.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Disneyland will be open before schools in LA County.


That's cause Disneyland's union sucks!


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Here's another sciency thing.  One little noticed provision that might stop things from opening up is "equity" because science!  Those goalposts have come a long way from keeping the hospitals from being flooded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thin that would help all of you guys's credibility is if you gave the official reason given by California for moving the "goal posts" and then rebutted those reasons.  

For example, the official reason for slowing down the reopening and issuing these new guidelines was because the last time we "reopened" in California we did so too quickly and the numbers shot back up.  I'm not arguing one way or another, but everybody on here is just assuming California is making this shit up.   I don't listen to the daily updates so I don't know the official reasons for everything, but I did happen to catch the one I stated.

And in a nail salon, isn't the person doing the nails right in front of you in close proximity for a decent amount of time v. a hair dresser who is usually behind you?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> they don't get due process if attacking someone. The kid has a right to defend himself.  They were so scared of the guy with a gun they were chasing him down the street. One guy tried to cave his head in with a skate board and the other has a pistol.  No soup for any of them





Jose has returned said:


> He will walk away with a gun charge no jail time


Hey dubmass, do you know why they were running after him?  Because he already had killed someone at the gas station.  The other guy had a pistol, where did you read that fake news?  And guess what, with self defense you can only use comparable force.  Carrying an assault rifle to a fist fight defeats that defense.  The prosecutors will use the footage of a "smart" vigilante who was using his hands to push people away from a confrontation while his assault rifle was swinging on his side.  He and other vigilante's around him knew they couldn't grab and aim their assault rifle's at protesters who were not armed.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 2, 2020)

Went to the park yesterday and today, I saw flag football practice,  adults playing soccer, softball practice, regular football practice, basketball practice everywhere, and youth cross-country practice.  Nobody was following covid related sports safe protocol. 

Then I drove to another park and I see a u-little team 6 feet apart doing soccer drills in each individual square.   

I am burned out on all this waiting and going from the camp of "open up now" to...." it's over"  LOL.  I actually now have time to learn how to play golf and have a few beers on a weeknight.


----------



## Y_T (Sep 2, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Hey dubmass, do you know why they were running after him?  Because he already had killed someone at the gas station.  The other guy had a pistol, where did you read that fake news?  And guess what, with self defense you can only use comparable force.  Carrying an assault rifle to a fist fight defeats that defense.  The prosecutors will use the footage of a "smart" vigilante who was using his hands to push people away from a confrontation while his assault rifle was swinging on his side.  He and other vigilante's around him knew they couldn't grab and aim their assault rifle's at protesters who were not armed.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> You are looking at segments and not the whole economy.  Take a look at the following link that is prepared by the Chief Economist department of a Big 4 Accounting firm and stop your criticism of me.
> 
> 
> https://www.kpmg.us/content/dam/global/pdfs/2020/economic-outlook-riding-the-covid-coaster.pdf


Lol you seem to be impressed by your own google skills and people’s titles. We talk to big ball swanging “top” “chief” number dudes at least 3x a week. They even are on tv on cable networks. Guess what? No one cares. No one is impressed with how how many charts or colors you have in the charts - because no one is copying stuff to forums in attempt to prove a point. At this point, people are looking for solutions and ways to implement solutions. Leadership is trying to maintain their employees ability to pay rent and fees their families - and not become American Airlines or like other businesses. So people can see the trend amongst something we might use frequently: in a one month period from June-July, over 15,000 businesses permanently closed on Yelp. Of the businesses that have closed since March 55% will NEVER reopen over 70,000. I’m pretty sure that will negate the 120 people your friend just hired. I’ll await the next chart or link showing it’s allll good


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> All stats have meaning but it doesn't mean they have significance. This meme about the 6% statistic was put out there to make people believe covid hasn't really been the cause of death in many of the 180 K + covid deaths and that narrative has been debunked by numerous sources. Anyone who has a BMI of greater than 30 has a comorbidity. That's over a third of the country. When you add the endless things people likely have as adults such as high cholesterol, high blood pressure, etc, most people have co-morbid conditions. So I have to ask you, what is so important about it? Do you dispute that there have been approximately 180 K deaths in the U.S. where the primary cause of death was covid? I'm guessing you don't have a medical, research, or public health background so I pose this other question to you: If a 90 year old lady with diabetes, hypertension, and CHF walks across the road and gets struck by a car, what is the cause of death?


Do you dispute that health officials have said covid deaths dont necessarily mean covid was the cause of death? Do you dispute that positive covid deaths are not required to classify a covid death? Assumptions are good enough to label someone as a covid death. I've posted my references many times. Would you like them? So you've seen these facts, why would you assume all 180k deaths were strictly caused by covid? We've seen multiple cases where gunshots , drug overdoses, cancer was the cause of death by they were listed as a covid death because they happened to test positive. They could be asymptomatic but it doesnt matter, the guidance is to label their death as a covid death. Can you honestly say 180k deaths were all caused by covid? If not how many? The fact you can't answer that is a problem. Its a problem because we won't know the truth. We just get snippets when the number and cases get called out and eventually corrected. How many times have these numbers been corrected? But go ahead. Go ahead and believe that someone that died by murder was really just a covid death . Lol.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Like you really give a shit about poor inner city school kids.  Go ahead and use them as pawns because they help your argument.


The fact that the current situation for inner city kids helps my argument should make you stop and think. That fact that you are not moved shows how little you care.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> The fact that the current situation for inner city kids helps my argument should make you stop and think. That fact that you are not moved shows how little you care.


Whether I care or not is irrelevant.  YOU, yes YOU are a phony hypocrite for PRETENDING to care for the sole purpose to advance an argument.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Hey dubmass, do you know why they were running after him?  Because he already had killed someone at the gas station.  The other guy had a pistol, where did you read that fake news?  And guess what, with self defense you can only use comparable force.  Carrying an assault rifle to a fist fight defeats that defense.  The prosecutors will use the footage of a "smart" vigilante who was using his hands to push people away from a confrontation while his assault rifle was swinging on his side.  He and other vigilante's around him knew they couldn't grab and aim their assault rifle's at protesters who were not armed.


Wow are you saying one of the guys he shot didn't have a handgun? Youre the dumbass lol


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Wow are you saying one of the guys he shot didn't have a handgun? Youre the dumbass lolView attachment 8902


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Wow are you saying one of the guys he shot didn't have a handgun? Youre the dumbass lolView attachment 8902


Where’d you get that pix, Breitbart news? LMAO


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 2, 2020)

Veering off topic?  What a shocker.  Jetzt! Youth Soccer forum...


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Where’d you get that pix, Breitbart news? LMAO


Lol dumbass, watch the video. Slow it down, he has a gun in his hand when he gets shot. Dont you feel like an idiot now? I'm sure you're used to it though.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 2, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Veering off topic?  What a shocker.  Jetzt! Youth Soccer forum...


Wow Geesepoop we actually agree on something............


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Hey dubmass, do you know why they were running after him?  Because he already had killed someone at the gas station.  The other guy had a pistol, where did you read that fake news?  And guess what, with self defense you can only use comparable force.  Carrying an assault rifle to a fist fight defeats that defense.  The prosecutors will use the footage of a "smart" vigilante who was using his hands to push people away from a confrontation while his assault rifle was swinging on his side.  He and other vigilante's around him knew they couldn't grab and aim their assault rifle's at protesters who were not armed.


Where did you read he'd killed someone at a gas station?  Go over to the "Riot" thread off topic and let me know, would you?  I don't want any crying games to flag me for being off topic.  I've read 7 sources and none of them mentions what you're 'dubmass' post says.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 8898


I'm glad you cleared that up... because I read "dubmass' and thought maybe it was a Washington versus U Mass reference.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 2, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Hey *dubmass,* do you know why they were running after him?  Because he already had killed someone at the gas station.  The other guy had a pistol, where did you read that fake news?  *And guess what, with self defense you can only use comparable force.  Carrying an assault rifle to a fist fight defeats that defense*.  The prosecutors will use the footage of a "smart" vigilante who was using his hands to push people away from a confrontation while his assault rifle was swinging on his side.  He and other vigilante's around him knew they couldn't grab and aim their assault rifle's at protesters who were not armed.


Not exactly, and self defense is a complex and nuanced thing to behold.  And no, I'm not  lawyer but I know a thing or two about the use of pew pews.  I don't think comparable force is a thing, it's about the threat being presented. If you come into my house with a knife and lunge at me, I don't have to lunge back at you with a knife. It is my right to defend myself with whatever is at my disposal. 

To be fair If the threat involves deadly force, the person defending themselves can use deadly force to counteract the threat. If, however, the threat involves only minor force and the person claiming self-defense uses force that could cause grievous bodily harm or death, the claim of self-defense will fail. So, being chased by a guy who has a brick or a molotov cocktail can be interpreted as deadly force.  Being hit in the head by a skate board and kicked in the head can be considered deadly force.  You don't need to go and find a skateboard to defend yourself.  

This is going to be a politically charged trial.  He should not have been there in the first place, but he was.  Doesn't mean he doesn't have the right to defend himself.  I guess if they would have taken away his black rifle and stomped him to death, you would be fine.  He could have killed more people if he wanted to, but he didn't.  Just about every time he point his rifle and pulled the trigger, he hit hit a target, then he stopped.  

Your example above breaks down if the "smart" vigilante is unable to defuse a situation.  

The whole thing is shitty.  Unless he gets a settlement as a result of adult idiots in government trashing his name, he is in for an uphill fight for the rest of his life. Again, my opinion is he shouldn't have been there.  Plenty of video and eyewitness accounts that support self defense.  The prosecution will try to prove otherwise.  We will see what happens.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Lol dumbass, watch the video. Slow it down, he has a gun in his hand when he gets shot. Dont you feel like an idiot now? I'm sure you're used to it though.


Are you really falling for the fake videos?  You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Where did you read he'd killed someone at a gas station?  Go over to the "Riot" thread off topic and let me know, would you?  I don't want any crying games to flag me for being off topic.  I've read 7 sources and none of them mentions what you're 'dubmass' post says.


Let’s see, he killed 2 people right?  In the video with the flying kick and skateboarder, he kills 1 and wounds another.  He puts his hands in the air after the skateboarder shooting and wants to turn himself in to police.  So there’s no killing after that.

Makes sense since he is being chased and people are yelling “that’s the shooter”  prior to the skateboarder shooting.  The only other shooting he’s involved in is the gas station shooting.  Thus, the gas station shooting occurred BEFORE the skateboarder shooting.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Not exactly, and self defense is a complex and nuanced thing to behold.  And no, I'm not  lawyer but I know a thing or two about the use of pew pews.  I don't think comparable force is a thing, it's about the threat being presented. If you come into my house with a knife and lunge at me, I don't have to lunge back at you with a knife. It is my right to defend myself with whatever is at my disposal.
> 
> To be fair If the threat involves deadly force, the person defending themselves can use deadly force to counteract the threat. If, however, the threat involves only minor force and the person claiming self-defense uses force that could cause grievous bodily harm or death, the claim of self-defense will fail. So, being chased by a guy who has a brick or a molotov cocktail can be interpreted as deadly force.  Being hit in the head by a skate board and kicked in the head can be considered deadly force.  You don't need to go and find a skateboard to defend yourself.
> 
> ...


Ok dumbass, everything you just described regarding self defense is “comparable” force.  I tried to dumb it down for Jose so he could understand.  So yeah, non-lethal v. non-lethal is ok and lethal v. lethal is ok.  

And of course you’re the type of tough guy who now claims, like a little pussy, that a skateboard and a kick are lethal weapons/force. Like I said before, everybody hates Johny Cochran until they need Johny Cochran. Everybody is tough on crime until their little Johnny gets popped for a crime.

He came looking for trouble, he found it, and now he has to face the consequences.  Isn’t that what you law and order guys say all the time.  I knew you guys were pussies, defending a lawless piece of shit like this.

Anyways, he’s got huge issues in the 1st killing with self defense because there’s been no allegation of any use of a deadly force against him.   And even if there is, he’s got an uphill battle because he certainly came to Kenosha with a certain intent.

In the 2nd killing he’s going to have issues because you cannot be the initial aggressor in a self defense defense.  Thus, prosecutors are going to say he waived self defense in the 2nd killing because of the 1st killing AND the fact that you can effectuate a legal citizens arrest (i.e. you can tackle the motherf’r and hold him till police get there) when a person has committed a Felony (even if not in your presence).  So the guys who attempted to stop him had a legal right to do so AND you can’t then resist arrest and claim self defense.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Lol you seem to be impressed by your own google skills and people’s titles. We talk to big ball swanging “top” “chief” number dudes at least 3x a week. They even are on tv on cable networks. Guess what? No one cares. No one is impressed with how how many charts or colors you have in the charts - because no one is copying stuff to forums in attempt to prove a point. At this point, people are looking for solutions and ways to implement solutions. Leadership is trying to maintain their employees ability to pay rent and fees their families - and not become American Airlines or like other businesses. So people can see the trend amongst something we might use frequently: in a one month period from June-July, over 15,000 businesses permanently closed on Yelp. Of the businesses that have closed since March 55% will NEVER reopen over 70,000. I’m pretty sure that will negate the 120 people your friend just hired. I’ll await the next chart or link showing it’s allll good


So no intelligent response for debate huh?  Enough said.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Not exactly, and self defense is a complex and nuanced thing to behold.  And no, I'm not  lawyer but I know a thing or two about the use of pew pews.  I don't think comparable force is a thing, it's about the threat being presented. If you come into my house with a knife and lunge at me, I don't have to lunge back at you with a knife. It is my right to defend myself with whatever is at my disposal.
> 
> To be fair If the threat involves deadly force, the person defending themselves can use deadly force to counteract the threat. If, however, the threat involves only minor force and the person claiming self-defense uses force that could cause grievous bodily harm or death, the claim of self-defense will fail. So, being chased by a guy who has a brick or a molotov cocktail can be interpreted as deadly force.  Being hit in the head by a skate board and kicked in the head can be considered deadly force.  You don't need to go and find a skateboard to defend yourself.
> 
> ...


Robbers today have rights bro.  For example, you break into me house with a knife and I turn the light on you with a rifle, the thief can call a timeout and tell the homeowner to get his knife to fight fair.  This also includes gas station store owners and all adult disputes.  The one with the biggest weapon is now cheating and not fighting fair.........


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

OC Register Headline, Sept 2, 2020

*Newsom: California making ‘a lot of progress’ toward reopening theme parks*

As my goat and I drive to the Cactus Cup Sept 18th at 2am, I'm sure some from AZ WHO really miss Mickey and Goofy, we be driving West on the 10 frwy so they can enjoy theme park.  Eat all the cotton candy and sugar you can give a kid.  My wife had annual passes for my son and her back in the day.  One day, when the little boo boo bear was 4, he refused to leave.  My wife calls and says he wont leave and is running away so he can stay at the greatest place on earth.  He threw a fit of fits.  My wife, with the help of some nice people, finally contained my boy.  I talked to him on the phone and he was not having it.  He didnt want leave, so I understand how it's essential to open up the Magic Kingdom.  I just ask to see if we have "a lot of progress" for youth sports at the Great Park in Irvine.  The adults are playing, the kids are not.  That is stupid!!!!!!


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> He came looking for trouble, he found it, and now he has to face the consequences.  Isn’t that what you law and order guys say all the time.  I knew you guys were pussies, defending a lawless piece of shit like this.
> 
> In the 2nd killing he’s going to have issues because you cannot be the initial aggressor in a self defense defense.  Thus, prosecutors are going to say he waived self defense in the 2nd killing because of the 1st killing AND the fact that you can effectuate a legal citizens arrest (i.e. you can tackle the motherf’r and hold him till police get there) when a person has committed a Felony (even if not in your presence).  So the guys who attempted to stop him had a legal right to do so AND you can’t then resist arrest and claim self defense.


All this back and forth has my head on a swivel. For those of us who are confused, and so we all understand you correctly, he can't claim self defense - but he can claim he is a victim?


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 3, 2020)

I got to admit, I'm really impressed that this thread is not shutdown yet or moved to off topic. 
It's very sad that bunch of good soccer moms and dads talk about everything but soccer on this forum


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I got to admit, I'm really impressed that this thread is not shutdown yet or moved to off topic.
> It's very sad that bunch of good soccer moms and dads talk about everything but soccer on this forum


Were going to Cactus Cup in two weeks.  My wife can;t come so it will be another road trip with my goat.  This time she can drive so I can sleep.  She is already a better driver then my wife so I feel safe and I can sleep on da 10 on the way home.  Fall ball is kicking in, just not in SoCal.  You get what you vote for and we ALL can see now what the truth is.  Patients Eagle.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Let’s see, he killed 2 people right?  In the video with the flying kick and skateboarder, he kills 1 and wounds another.  He puts his hands in the air after the skateboarder shooting and wants to turn himself in to police.  So there’s no killing after that.
> 
> Makes sense since he is being chased and people are yelling “that’s the shooter”  prior to the skateboarder shooting.  The only other shooting he’s involved in is the gas station shooting.  Thus, the gas station shooting occurred BEFORE the skateboarder shooting.


I'll have the conversation with you... OFF TOPIC under "Riots".  Already posted and waiting for your thoughts.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Ok dumbass, everything you just described regarding self defense is “comparable” force.  I tried to dumb it down for Jose so he could understand.  So yeah, non-lethal v. non-lethal is ok and lethal v. lethal is ok.
> 
> And of course *you’re the type of tough guy who now claims, like a little pussy, that a skateboard and a kick are lethal weapons/force.* Like I said before, everybody hates Johny Cochran until they need Johny Cochran. Everybody is tough on crime until their little Johnny gets popped for a crime.
> 
> ...


Like I said, these things are complicated.  Good thing about murica is that there is this thing called due process.  As much as some hate this country, due process is a thing.  This kid certainly has an uphill battle. Body part calling aside, unless you have inside knowledge of the case, you have no idea what you are talking about.  You may be a lawyer, so maybe I'm wrong, but you don't seem to be one. Comparable force is not a thing, words mean something.  Thanks for dumbing it down for me though, I certainly appreciate it. Sounds like you are quite the tough guy, hats off to you.  Shouldn't everyone be a law and order "guy".  I mean, law and order is good for society in general.  Keyboard Rangers like yourself may be the exception. 

In the meantime, go and play some soccer.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Like I said, these things are complicated.  Good thing about murica is that there is this thing called due process.  As much as some hate this country, due process is a thing.  This kid certainly has an uphill battle. Body part calling aside, unless you have inside knowledge of the case, you have no idea what you are talking about.  You may be a lawyer, so maybe I'm wrong, but you don't seem to be one. Comparable force is not a thing, words mean something.  Thanks for dumbing it down for me though, I certainly appreciate it. Sounds like you are quite the tough guy, hats off to you.  Shouldn't everyone be a law and order "guy".  I mean, law and order is good for society in general.  Keyboard Rangers like yourself may be the exception.
> 
> In the meantime, go and play some soccer.


its what our country has become. Intelligent conversation is over.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Im just saying stats show show healthy people with no comorbidities are good to go to work.  healthy young students can go to class.  healthy teachers can teach in class.  healthy soccer players can play, and healthy coaches can coach.  More harm is being done by preventing these things when they are at very little risk.  stats and science are on my side.  The lock down is hurting not just soccer players but young students, especially the minority and the poor. agree to disagree.


How do you identify who is actually healthy without testing?  Do we just assume?  I have an 11 year old and there is no way I am letting him around anyone that I am not 100% convinced is COVID free.  When my daughter came home she had just gotten a COVID test and got her results the day she arrived.  If she hadn't then she would have been staying in a hotel for 5 days until I was sure.  YOU may be willing to risk YOUR child's health because YOU see it as very low risk.  Again I am a person of color and I am not willing to risk mine and most people don't want to risk their children either.  Especially for what amounts to a recreational activity for 99% of the youth players.  I ifeel that way and my child is part of the 1%.  As I said before it is a free country but don't be shocked that public officials are acting very conservatively with our public health.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Its about everything including soccer stuck in a half@ssed lockdown where we have restrictions that contradict and dont make any sense.


Get a hobby.  Have your kid learn another language or take up computer programing.  Maybe it is just me but I see opportunity in this rare break that we get from the hustle and bustle of pre-pandemic life.  I realized how much money I was wasting on BS since this pandemic has started and in the last 5 months of not running around all over the place and I have saved an extra $12k since March.  

Embrace it.  Love it.  These times will pass

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> First, your article blatantly confuses correlation with causation. It refers to NY, NJ, MA, DC and MI to imply that lockdowns cause outbreaks.


I think your reading skills might be off.


MakeAPlay said:


> How do you identify who is actually healthy without testing? Do we just assume? I have an 11 year old and there is no way I am letting him around anyone that I am not 100% convinced is COVID free. When my daughter came home she had just gotten a COVID test and got her results the day she arrived. If she hadn't then she would have been staying in a hotel for 5 days until I was sure. YOU may be willing to risk YOUR child's health because YOU see it as very low risk.


Actually I asked you about risk a few days ago. 

In the US you have about 330 total deaths of people under 24 during covid. That is it. Not Cal...but nationwide. 

I am curious as to how you look at that number and think that age group has any risk at all?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> True Unicorn right there.  Amazing child and person.  Congrats!!!


She isn't unique.  Most of our amazing young women will show you how amazing they are if you encourage it, nurture it and you allow them to be their own person.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wow.  Just wow. This exchange is the best.
> 
> Let me explain what @MakeAPlay is too diplomatic to tell you directly.  By all accounts, his daughter is succeeding in ways that most parents only dream of for their own, and that’s no accident. No doubt it’s largely attributable to the fact her parents didn’t raise her whining about things outside their control, or to use those things as an excuse for failure. I’m guessing that when someone offered sage advice or help (such as being a mentor), they probably either took it or at least expressed gratitude for the offer. What is your kid learning from your, uh, different perspective? What do children learn from the kind of parent who receives an extremely generous offer for a wildly successful young adult to mentor theirs, and they respond with a barrage of crap trying to prove that they are right that no one has died of C19, it’s really  heartburn or some other s**t.
> 
> ...


I am trying to be a little more diplomatic.  I was helped by a lot of sage advice along the way and my kid had mentors.  I am just trying to return the favor.

Continued good fortune to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I think your reading skills might be off.
> 
> Actually I asked you about risk a few days ago.
> 
> ...



Thanks for another good belly laugh.  You do realized that until there are years of research and studies done to see the long term effects that asymptomatic COVID has on people we have no idea of what the risks are.  I am the type that is okay with you taking whatever risks that you want to take with you kids but don't expext everyone else to feel the same way.  I am the type that believes that your rights end where my rights begin so as long as MY kid isn't playing against kids that aren't isolated in a bubble then the risk is too high for me.

Let me make it clear to you.  There is nothing that you could say that would convince me that youth sports are important enough to risk my kid's long term health.  In addition, if my daughter was a senior in college this year and her conference decided to play without a bubble she would be redshirting until there is a RELIABLE vaccine (not a Russian one or a rushed one).  This is America and I am perfectly comfortable with you risking your kid's lives.  I think the principles of Darwinism would agree that you should be able to have your kid play meaningless games because they only have a slight chance of having a seriuos outcome should they become infected.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I think your reading skills might be off.
> 
> Actually I asked you about risk a few days ago.
> 
> ...


Please read this.



			https://www.centredaily.com/sports/college/penn-state-university/psu-football/article245448050.html


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 3, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Thanks for another good belly laugh. You do realized that until there are years of research and studies done to see the long term effects that asymptomatic COVID has on people we have no idea of what the risks are


That kind of answers my question. You would put things on hold for years. 

I am not saying you should go out. Was just asking about perceived risk. You answered it. Thx.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m glad this was brought up, it is important to understand Myocarditis (from Myocarditis Foundation):

The most common cause of Myocarditis is a Viral Infection. acute Myocarditis is a well known complication of influenza infection. The clinical expression varies from asymptomatic to fulminant myocarditis, which can result in severe hemodynamics dysfunction, necessitating high-dose catechilolamimes and mechanical circulatory support.  

Many viruses are associated with myocarditis, including viruses that cause the common cold (of which are 5 existing Covid strains that predate Covid 19), Covid 19, hepatitis B and C, parvovirus and herpes.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> That kind of answers my question. You would put things on hold for years.
> 
> I am not saying you should go out. Was just asking about perceived risk. You answered it. Thx.


If that is what you got from it.  I said I would wait for a reliable COVID vaccine.  My kids aren't defined by their sports.  Their health and happiness are my two biggest concerns in that order.  Health then happiness.  The risk is high.  30-35% with myocarditis is a pretty significant risk in my opinion.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’m glad this was brought up, it is important to understand Myocarditis (from Myocarditis Foundation):
> 
> The most common cause of Myocarditis is a Viral Infection. acute Myocarditis is a well known complication of influenza infection. The clinical expression varies from asymptomatic to fulminant myocarditis, which can result in severe hemodynamics dysfunction, necessitating high-dose catechilolamimes and mechanical circulatory support.
> 
> Many viruses are associated with myocarditis, including viruses that cause the common cold (of which are 5 existing Covid strains that predate Covid 19), Covid 19, hepatitis B and C, parvovirus and herpes.


All of those diseases sound bad other than the cold.  Anything that affects the heart makes me nervous.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

happy9 said:


> He could have killed more people if he wanted to, but he didn't.  Just about every time he point his rifle and pulled the trigger, he hit hit a target, then he stopped.
> 
> Unless he gets a settlement as a result of adult idiots in government trashing his name, he is in for an uphill fight for the rest of his life.


Here’s the thing Happy, I don’t have a problem with anything you said except this. Everything else you said is reasonable and in line with a straight conversation. 

But you couldn’t help yourself and had to try and paint this guy as a victim and a “fine young man” who could have killed more people  

I’m just pointing out the hypocrisy of all you tough law and order guys. If you don’t like the person, he had it coming, and if you like him, he’s a poor victim.

Integrity my friend, integrity. And just so you know, I spent half of Father’s Day defending the cop in the
Rayshard Brooks Wendy’s shooting.  Not only should he not have been charged, I personally would not have fired him (at least for this incident alone).  

On the Kenosha shooting there were two big mistakes.  First if I was Blake’s dad or family member, the first thing I would do is slap the shit out of him for being an absolute idiot for resisting arrest and walking away, especially knowing what we know today.  He’s lucky it didn’t cost him his life.

However, another big mistake is how these idiots couldn’t subdue or arrest this guy without having to shoot him in the back 7 times. We can subdue a lion in Africa and transport him to a zoo in Ohio without a problem, but we can’t arrest Joe Blow and transport him 3 blocks to the County jail without killing him.

Now this goes into the use of deadly force which is a huge topic unto its own and the most important in my opinion.  I’ll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 3, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> If that is what you got from it.  I said I would wait for a reliable COVID vaccine.  My kids aren't defined by their sports.  Their health and happiness are my two biggest concerns in that order.  Health then happiness.  The risk is high.  30-35% with myocarditis is a pretty significant risk in my opinion.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I don't think the risk is high with myocarditis. 

According to the Mycocarditis foundation approx 75 athletes aged 13-25 die each year from it. Considering we have millions playing various sports, the risk is again statistically non existent. 

Anyway. I appreciate the responses.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

There are so many other activities that we can have our kids doing during this pandemic.  My daughter has been painting and studying for the LSAT and doing an internship.  My son took a 6 week course in Spanish and took a class on Minecraft and RoBlox world building in addition to his regular robotics classes.

Lots for our kids to do.  I think @MacDre took his kid on a grueling bike ride.  My daughter and I used to do that prior to club soccer becoming all consuming.  Please don't despair.  We will all get through this together.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I don't think the risk is high with myocarditis.
> 
> According to the Mycocarditis foundation approx 75 athletes aged 13-25 die each year from it. Considering we have millions playing various sports, the risk is again statistically non existent.
> 
> Anyway. I appreciate the responses.


I appreciate the civil conversation also so thank you.  So 75 athletes in that age range die every year of myocarditis pre-COVID.  We still do not have any reliable numbers and won't for a while as to what is happening now (statistics look backwards not forward).  I am not concerned with the past only what could happen.  Again it's a free country and if you and the other parents on your kid's team are comfortable with the risk and you can find other teams that are as comfortable then there you go.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> its what our country has become. Intelligent conversation is over.


I can have a straight conversation with anybody, anytime, anywhere.  Ask me your toughest question and I’ll answer it honestly.  It’s just that People can’t handle a straight conversation without talking shit.  So the post from Happy that you quoted, isn’t he throwing a dig by saying “as much as people hate America, due process is a thing.”

Read my previous post where I said I didn’t have a problem with anything Happy said until he had to throw some digs.

I’m the only one who will call out my own party, defend cops when justified, and point out good things Trump has done.  You want a straight conversation, I’m here.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Here’s the thing Happy, I don’t have a problem with anything you said except this. Everything else you said is reasonable and in line with a straight conversation.
> 
> *But you couldn’t help yourself and had to try and paint this guy as a victim and a “fine young man” who could have killed more people *
> 
> ...


This is all very rich - I don't get you at all, but that's fine, it's just a soccer forum.  Please point out where I said "fine young man".  I called him a young man (which he is, based on his current age).  I also said he shouldn't have been there.  I never even mentioned those he killed.  The definition of integrity seems to be lost on you.  And again, Law and Order shouldn't be a 4 letter word, I just don't get it.  I would hope that if you ever need to call 911, that someone will answer your call and provide assistance.

Are you suggesting we arm police officers with tranquilizer guns?  How do we determine dosage?  really? subduing lions in Africa? Anyway.  Law enforcement arrests and transport 100s of Joe Blows everyday.  To your point, and I agree, patrol officers tend to lack proper defensive and suspect control training.  Not uncommon and needs to be addressed.  You can trace root causes of many incidents to poor or lack of training. With that said, compliance at the direction of a police officer usually results in both parties being safe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Here’s the thing Happy, I don’t have a problem with anything you said except this. Everything else you said is reasonable and in line with a straight conversation.
> 
> But you couldn’t help yourself and had to try and paint this guy as a victim and a “fine young man” who could have killed more people
> 
> ...


Come see me about "use of force" under RIOTS.  I'm waiting, "dubmass".


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> There are so many other activities that we can have our kids doing during this pandemic.  My daughter has been painting and studying for the LSAT and doing an internship.  My son took a 6 week course in Spanish and took a class on Minecraft and RoBlox world building in addition to his regular robotics classes.
> 
> Lots for our kids to do.  I think @MacDre took his kid on a grueling bike ride.  My daughter and I used to do that prior to club soccer becoming all consuming.  Please don't despair.  We will all get through this together.


Maps, what about kids who are all alone bro?  Please bro, understand kids are dying right now in LA, OC, IE and all over Socal.  Not all kids have a stable family.  This is getting f n serious and I mean that.  Read my thread over in the suicide section.  I will have story everyday of kids killing themselves and overdosing on "pain" pills.  I hope we all care about kids the way we do our own.  Kids need our help you guys and I can;t say that enough.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> I can have a straight conversation with anybody, anytime, anywhere.  Ask me your toughest question and I’ll answer it honestly.  It’s just that People can’t handle a straight conversation without talking shit.  So the post from Happy that you quoted, *isn’t he throwing a dig by saying “as much as people hate America, due process is a thing.”*
> 
> Read my previous post where I said I didn’t have a problem with anything Happy said until he had to throw some digs.
> 
> I’m the only one who will call out my own party, defend cops when justified, and point out good things Trump has done.  You want a straight conversation, I’m here.


It's not a dig at all, it's fact.  We have people on the streets of this country chanting it- google "death to america oakland" or "death to america kenosha".


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Come see me about "use of force" under RIOTS.  I'm waiting, "dubmass".


LMAO, are you still in the hole?  Let's stay up here so we can all see your comments and judge for ourselves.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> According to the Mycocarditis foundation approx 75 athletes aged 13-25 die each year from it. Considering we have millions playing various sports, the risk is again statistically non existent.


This is great information to have. The Mayo Clinic indicates that mild cases tend to resolve in 3-6 months. In some ways, those should be the ones we are most concerned about as the athlete may not notice it. Those with more obvious symptoms tend to be easily identified.

I have to think this cause of death is being closely monitored. The low number of expected deaths should allow us to more quickly identify if there is currently a significantly higher risk. For better or worse, we have many "test" cases out there as there are many thousands of recovered athletes who are training.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> LMAO, are you still in the hole?  Let's stay up here so we can all see your comments and judge for ourselves.


You think anyone here believes I have a tough time expresses myself?  C'mon out, Dubmass!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> LMAO, are you still in the hole?  Let's stay up here so we can all see your comments and judge for ourselves.


Some of us have stalkers sitting around waiting to cry to Dominic and won't report anyone but me.  Are you familiar with ACLU?  Come find me in the Off Topic thread... if you dare.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> *There are so many other activities that we can have our kids doing during this pandemic.*  My daughter has been painting and studying for the LSAT and doing an internship.  My son took a 6 week course in Spanish and took a class on Minecraft and RoBlox world building in addition to his regular robotics classes.
> 
> *Lots for our kids to do*.  I think @MacDre took his kid on a grueling bike ride.  My daughter and I used to do that prior to club soccer becoming all consuming.  Please don't despair.  We will all get through this together.


Maps, my kid wants to play soccer.  Sorry, that's her sport of choice and she has been playing since she was 5.  She wants to play soccer.  Why is soccer off the table?  Something is not right.  People are saying, "do other things."  No, my dd wants to play soccer and by goaly, she will play soccer.  Why is soccer being banned? Everyone on this forum, please, think long and hard and let me know what you think the real reason is.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 3, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> There are so many other activities that we can have our kids doing during this pandemic.  My daughter has been painting and studying for the LSAT and doing an internship.  My son took a 6 week course in Spanish and took a class on Minecraft and RoBlox world building in addition to his regular robotics classes.


I think you do get the benefit of the doubt in these discussions because you post with your real identity and your DD turned out wonderfully.  If someone else stated a similar position as yours, he or she would be getting numerous "stay in your basement" remarks already. 

Going off topic a bit since you brought up robotics and Kicker and KM2 were discussing job loss earlier.  If anyone's kid has shown interest in math and engineering, definitely encourage them to pursue it.  Every retail job loss is not a 1-to-1 replacement at Amazon.  A percentage of each job loss is lost to automation forever.  I would especially encourage more girls to get into engineering as we have a shortage of talented female engineers since forever. 

Below is a very interesting video on what an Amazon warehouse looks like.  It's so empty in some areas that I'm surprised they don't turn the lights down to save more electricity.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

happy9 said:


> This is all very rich - I don't get you at all, but that's fine, it's just a soccer forum.  Please point out where I said "fine young man".  I called him a young man (which he is, based on his current age).  I also said he shouldn't have been there.  I never even mentioned those he killed.  The definition of integrity seems to be lost on you.  And again, Law and Order shouldn't be a 4 letter word, I just don't get it.  I would hope that if you ever need to call 911, that someone will answer your call and provide assistance.
> 
> Are you suggesting we arm police officers with tranquilizer guns?  How do we determine dosage?  really? subduing lions in Africa? Anyway.  Law enforcement arrests and transport 100s of Joe Blows everyday.  To your point, and I agree, patrol officers tend to lack proper defensive and suspect control training.  Not uncommon and needs to be addressed.  You can trace root causes of many incidents to poor or lack of training. With that said, compliance at the direction of a police officer usually results in both parties being safe.


HB Dad, this is exactly what I'm talking about.  Happy is not being intellectually honest and he's playing cutesy.  Happy, it is true that you did not use the words "fine young man,"  but in my opinion, and I guarantee you anybody's honest opinion, that's exactly how you were trying to portray him. Just own it, so what, it's no big deal.  So when you said, "he could have killed more people if he wanted to, but he didn't," I interpret that as trying to say he's not that bad.  I think I'm being fair.  

When you say, "adult idiots thrashing his name," I interpret this as portraying him as a victim.  Let's take a poll and see what people think.  

"I would hope that if you ever need to call 911, that someone will answer your call and provide assistance."  See your talking shit, you couldn't help yourself.  HB Dad, this is what I'm talking about.  

They better come, that's their job, or do they work for free?  Yes, now I'm talking shit.  See, it's not that hard to admit.  

And if it takes tranquilizers, why not?  Let's see, I'm alive and groggy or I'm dead, I'll take alive and groggy.  Again, your playing cutesy, you well know that was just a drastic example, but you your talking shit and try to portray me as being serious about that.  C'mon man!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Maps, my kid wants to play soccer.  Sorry, that's her sport of choice and she has been playing since she was 5.  She wants to play soccer.  Why is soccer off the table?  Something is not right.  People are saying, "do other things."  No, my dd wants to play soccer and by goaly, she will play soccer.  Why is soccer being banned? Everyone on this forum, please, think long and hard and let me know what you think the real reason is.


Soccer is off the table because the "man" who runs California wants as much suffering as possible unless it's his kid attending private school, his winery staying open, his aunt getting her hair done or protesters blocking traffic, standing body to body and screaming in faces of old people.

That's why.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

happy9 said:


> It's not a dig at all, it's fact.  We have people on the streets of this country chanting it- google "death to america oakland" or "death to america kenosha".


Oh yeah, there's droves and droves of those people.  They are taking over our country.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Maps, my kid wants to play soccer.  Sorry, that's her sport of choice and she has been playing since she was 5.  She wants to play soccer.  Why is soccer off the table?  Something is not right.  People are saying, "do other things."  No, my dd wants to play soccer and by goaly, she will play soccer.  Why is soccer being banned? Everyone on this forum, please, think long and hard and let me know what you think the real reason is.


This is very simple.  Soccer is a game of strength and endurance.  If your kid is only “playing soccer” they’re weak sauce because they won’t have the strength and endurance to play 90 minutes.  So if your kid is really into soccer have them work on their strength and endurance so they can play a full 90 minutes and reduce their chance of injury by cross training and being fit.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Oh yeah, there's droves and droves of those people.  They are taking over our country.


You like to put words in people's mouths.  I didn't say droves, and I didn't say taking over our country.  But if you are telling me that what's happening in places like oakland, portland, seattle isn't people displaying their hate for our values as a country, you are lost.  Peaceful protest is one thing and rightfully protected.  As controversial as flag burning is, have at it, it's protected speech. We can have dialogue and it can be heated.  Unfortunately what's happened is the hijacking of a worthy cause by a group of people that truly cannot relate to America as a whole.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> HB Dad, this is exactly what I'm talking about.  Happy is not being intellectually honest and he's playing cutesy.  Happy, it is true that you did not use the words "fine young man,"  but in my opinion, and I guarantee you anybody's honest opinion, that's exactly how you were trying to portray him. Just own it, so what, it's no big deal.  So when you said, "he could have killed more people if he wanted to, but he didn't," I interpret that as trying to say he's not that bad.  I think I'm being fair.


If we are laying our cards on the table and attempting to be intellectually honest. Tell me your thoughts on Jacob Blake.

In 2020 anyone can pull data/new articles/social media posts etc.... on any subject to support their already formed opinion.  Hell I can google "flat earth" and probably come up with 5 individual sources stating the earth is flat.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> If we are laying our cards on the table and attempting to be intellectually honest. Tell me your thoughts on Jacob Blake.


Seriously, look at my response to Happy where I mentioned 2 mistakes.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> HB Dad, this is exactly what I'm talking about.  Happy is not being intellectually honest and he's playing cutesy.  Happy, it is true that you did not use the words "fine young man,"  but in my opinion, and I guarantee you anybody's honest opinion, that's exactly how you were trying to portray him. Just own it, so what, it's no big deal.  So when you said, "he could have killed more people if he wanted to, but he didn't," *I interpret that as trying to say he's not that bad.  I think I'm being fair. *
> 
> When you say, *"adult idiots thrashing his name,"* *I interpret this as portraying him as a victim*.  *Let's take a poll and see what people think.*
> 
> ...


You are certainly entitled to your opinion and to your interpretation of the discussion.

When politicians/media  weigh in on social media before everything is on the table, things get muddled.  Just ask the washington post. They are a bit lighter in wallet these days- not that it matters since they can afford it. As far as poll is concerned, it would likely be 50 50, representative of the current temperature and division in this country. Critical thinkers will wait to see what the evidence spells out. 

Check out response times for portland PD and Seattle PD over the last 30 days, not very good and they've been working their ass off.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Seriously, look at my response to Happy where I mentioned 2 mistakes.


mistakes where?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 3, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is great information to have. The Mayo Clinic indicates that mild cases tend to resolve in 3-6 months. In some ways, those should be the ones we are most concerned about as the athlete may not notice it. Those with more obvious symptoms tend to be easily identified.


A question to be asked is this. 

Prior to covid was there any widespread testing for myocarditis? Was there any testing done after colds/flu's, etc.? It is something regularly tested for on the collegiate/pro level?

The reason I ask is because if we only started looking now, we don't really know too much about what was going on before.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

MacDre said:


> This is very simple.  Soccer is a game of strength and endurance.  I*f your kid is only “playing soccer” they’re weak sauce because they won’t have the strength and endurance to play 90 minutes*.  So if your kid is really into soccer have them work on their strength and endurance so they can play a full 90 minutes and reduce their chance of injury by cross training and being fit.


Listen Dre, my dd is just about out of time to play soccer.  She only has to play 35-40 minute halfs.  If other assholes would let go of soccer, she could play all the time.  Anyway, I hope everyone can get what they want from this sport.  My God, this is insane!!!  At least she surfs, hikes, track, volleyball and now cliff jumping.  However, she wants to play soccer at the highest of highs because that is her sport of choice.  Just watch bro.....


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Maps, my kid wants to play soccer.  Sorry, that's her sport of choice and she has been playing since she was 5.  She wants to play soccer.  Why is soccer off the table?  Something is not right.  People are saying, "do other things."  No, my dd wants to play soccer and by goaly, she will play soccer.  Why is soccer being banned? Everyone on this forum, please, think long and hard and let me know what you think the real reason is.


Soccer is not banned - organized soccer is. A lot of us are still playing soccer. Time to get creative.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Seriously, look at my response to Happy where I mentioned 2 mistakes.


Okay i looked and I agree with the first point / mistake you mentioned. We differ when you mention the cops should have been able to contain him. The media has dehumanized cops and we are at the point where citizens are demanding cops are part Bruce Willis, Mother Teresa.  They tried to taze him, he didnt stop. They were only there because of a 911 call, they were asked to come help. 

Another question, if that was your daughter or son that made the call. How would you feel? According to the police report he "used his finger to sexually assault her, sniffed it and said, “Smells like you’ve been with other men,”


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> *Soccer is not banned* - organized soccer is. A lot of us are still playing soccer. Time to get creative.


Yes it is, by the State and the state has Cal South as their police force.  Like I said, I didnt follow the rules when i was a young cowboy teen looking to be a warrior outside.  I broke all the rules.  After waking up in puke a few times and then having to pump gas all day when kid is 18,, one wakes up and ask himself the questions, "is this worth it?"  I teach my kids to obey the rules, even the one's you dont like or agree with.  I'll let all of you be creative and help where I can.  My dd loves this game and was told by the great Tad, "Your dd was born to play soccer."  I just love that


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> A question to be asked is this.
> 
> Prior to covid was there any widespread testing for myocarditis? Was there any testing done after colds/flu's, etc.? It is something regularly tested for on the collegiate/pro level?
> 
> The reason I ask is because if we only started looking now, we don't really know too much about what was going on before.


Agreed. Lack of context is one of my biggest complaints about much of the data we get regarding COVID. Although, I would think they would at least be able to compare the rates of myocarditis of the athletes who tested positive vs. those who tested negative. I guess the assumption is that those who didn't test positive won't have myocarditis. It would have been nice to see that data.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Seriously, look at my response to Happy where I mentioned 2 mistakes.


I re-read, sometimes reading comprehension is lacking.  I thought you were pointing out my mistakes.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> We differ when you mention the cops should have been able to contain him. The media has dehumanized cops and we are at the point where citizens are demanding cops are part Bruce Willis, Mother Teresa.  They tried to taze him, he didnt stop. They were only there because of a 911 call, they were asked to come help.


Media dehumanizing cops is irrelevant for now.  Citizens demanding they be Bruce or Mother Teresa, not me.  

So are you saying this situation could only have been handled the way it was handled, i.e. a shooting?  Were there any mistakes by the police in your opinion?    



The HB Dad said:


> Another question, if that was your daughter or son that made the call. How would you feel? According to the police report he "used his finger to sexually assault her, sniffed it and said, “Smells like you’ve been with other men,”


Don't know anything about this and it is irrelevant to what we are discussing.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 3, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’m glad this was brought up, it is important to understand Myocarditis (from Myocarditis Foundation):
> 
> The most common cause of Myocarditis is a Viral Infection. acute Myocarditis is a well known complication of influenza infection. The clinical expression varies from asymptomatic to fulminant myocarditis, which can result in severe hemodynamics dysfunction, necessitating high-dose catechilolamimes and mechanical circulatory support.
> 
> Many viruses are associated with myocarditis, including viruses that cause the common cold (of which are 5 existing Covid strains that predate Covid 19), Covid 19, hepatitis B and C, parvovirus and herpes.


1.5 million cases of Myocarditis per year.  Chest pain, shortness of breath, Fatigue and fluid retention resulting in swelling of legs and feet.   Regardless of Covid keep an eye on your athletes.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I think you do get the benefit of the doubt in these discussions because you post with your real identity and your DD turned out wonderfully.  If someone else stated a similar position as yours, he or she would be getting numerous "stay in your basement" remarks already.
> 
> Going off topic a bit since you brought up robotics and Kicker and KM2 were discussing job loss earlier.  If anyone's kid has shown interest in math and engineering, definitely encourage them to pursue it.  Every retail job loss is not a 1-to-1 replacement at Amazon.  A percentage of each job loss is lost to automation forever.  I would especially encourage more girls to get into engineering as we have a shortage of talented female engineers since forever.
> 
> Below is a very interesting video on what an Amazon warehouse looks like.  It's so empty in some areas that I'm surprised they don't turn the lights down to save more electricity.


I just don't think that it is the end of the world and that we can make it through this.  Most of us didn't get to play club soccer growing up and we turned out okay.  We are only talking about a 12-18 month hiatus.  That to me isn't the end of the world.  And I agree that we need more female engineers, pilots, soldiers, governors, doctors and more.  The countries with female leaders are doing better, on average, right now.

Continued good fortune to you and your player.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Don't know anything about this and it is irrelevant to what we are discussing.


no further discussion from me. im a facts, not feelings guy. 

I do suggest researching information on your own. its amazing what you can find out


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Critical thinkers will wait to see what the evidence spells out.
> 
> Check out response times for portland PD and Seattle PD over the last 30 days, not very good and they've been working their ass off.


I agree with the "critical thinkers" and I would not be afraid to admit I'm wrong if I'm wrong.   Never said anything about Portland and Seattle PD not working their asses off.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Media dehumanizing cops is irrelevant for now.  Citizens demanding they be Bruce or Mother Teresa, not me.
> 
> So are you saying this situation could only have been handled the way it was handled, i.e. a shooting?  Were there any mistakes by the police in your opinion?
> 
> ...


It's totally relevant.  He was violating the woman he already victimized.  He resisted arrest, fought with cops and refused to comply even AFTER they shot him with a taser.  Too bad Bindy Irwin wasn't available with the blow dart gun.  Dubmass.

By the way, I realized you've already gone to my post and seen the evidence you're 100% wrong about Kenosha.  Case closed.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's totally relevant.  He was violating the woman he already victimized.  He resisted arrest, fought with cops and refused to comply even AFTER they shot him with a taser.  Too bad Bindy Irwin wasn't available with the blow dart gun.  Dubmass.
> 
> By the way, I realized you've already gone to my post and seen the evidence you're 100% wrong about Kenosha.  Case closed.


its 2020. people only use facts if and when its convenient to support whatever twitter and instagram tell them to support.  Jussie Smollet anyone?????


----------



## MacDre (Sep 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Listen Dre, my dd is just about out of time to play soccer.  She only has to play 35-40 minute halfs.  If other assholes would let go of soccer, she could play all the time.  Anyway, I hope everyone can get what they want from this sport.  My God, this is insane!!!  At least she surfs, hikes, track, volleyball and now cliff jumping.  However, she wants to play soccer at the highest of highs because that is her sport of choice.  Just watch bro.....


Absence makes the heart grow fonder my friend.  She’ll hit the ground running when things start back up.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You like to put words in people's mouths.  I didn't say droves, and I didn't say taking over our country.  But if you are telling me that what's happening in places like oakland, portland, seattle isn't people displaying their hate for our values as a country, you are lost.  Peaceful protest is one thing and rightfully protected.  As controversial as flag burning is, have at it, it's protected speech. We can have dialogue and it can be heated.  Unfortunately what's happened is the hijacking of a worthy cause by a group of people that truly cannot relate to America as a whole.


"displaying hate for our values as a country."  Not necessarily.  Wanting social change or change in general does not mean it is contrary to our values.  In their eyes they just want to make America better.  Now, is it contrary to how YOU see America's value system, yes.  But by the same token they can say YOU are displaying hate for America's values by not supporting "equality" (as they define it) or social justice, etc.    

Remember, wearing a flag pin on your lapel or hoisting the American flag outside your home or in your pickup truck DOES NOT make you more patriotic than the person who doesn't.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> no further discussion from me. im a facts, not feelings guy.
> 
> I do suggest researching information on your own. its amazing what you can find out


Be straight with me, I don't know what you mean, seriously.  I gave you straight answers.  When I stated stuff was irrelevant it was only because it didn't pertain to the circumstances of the actual shooting.   You didn't answer my questions and I really wanted to know what you think.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Be straight with me, I don't know what you mean, seriously.  I gave you straight answers.  When I stated stuff was irrelevant it was only because it didn't pertain to the circumstances of the actual shooting.   You didn't answer my questions and I really wanted to know what you think.


What i think? i think we as a country are following influencers for likes, re-tweets and whatever new emoji comes along that gets people to blindly follow whatever is trending. I think its incredible that you defended jacob Blake without knowing the entire story. 

Do i think the cops made a mistake? maybe. its possible. Not from the information i have found so far. If you have something else to share, please do!


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> "displaying hate for our values as a country."  Not necessarily.  Wanting social change or change in general does not mean it is contrary to our values.  In their eyes they just want to make America better.  Now, is it contrary to how YOU see America's value system, yes.  But by the same token they can say YOU are displaying hate for America's values by not supporting "equality" (as they define it) or social justice, etc.
> 
> Remember, wearing a flag pin on your lapel or hoisting the American flag outside your home or in your pickup truck DOES NOT make you more patriotic than the person who doesn't.


Let's agree to disagree.   I think chanting death to america, kill the police, etc goes against certain values that are ingrained in American society.  And you are right, wearing a lapel pin and hoisting an american flag can be hollow, have seen that also. Fakers on both sides of the equation.

Peaceful protest and heated, intellectual discussion to affect social change is something completely different and well within the norms of most societies.  If that breaks down and peaceful protests are met with violent oppression, then game on.  Our constitution allows for that as well.  The middle becomes gray and dangerous.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> What i think? i think we as a country are following influencers for likes, re-tweets and whatever new emoji comes along that gets people to blindly follow whatever is trending. I think its incredible that you defended jacob Blake without knowing the entire story.
> 
> Do i think the cops made a mistake? maybe. its possible. Not from the information i have found so far. If you have something else to share, please do!


Cops are in a no win situation, especially right now.  They are unable to subdue effectively(because their techniques are under scrutiny and it makes them more passive in their approach) then things quickly escalate out of their control.  It's always been hard to be in law enforcement, now it's harder.

But anyway, the physical act of policing and what should be policed can be an entire discussion on its own.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> I think its incredible that you defended jacob Blake without knowing the entire story.
> 
> Do i think the cops made a mistake? maybe. its possible. Not from the information i have found so far. If you have something else to share, please do!


Incredible?  Not knowing the entire story?  Were only talking about trying to  effectuate an arrest.  He's on the floor, he resists, has no weapons on him, gets tazed, still gets up, walks around the car, opens the door and gets shot.  Simple.  I just don't think there was need to shoot him under those circumstances.  

And I say no need to shoot him and I'm going to give you two reasons.  One, as a man, how the hell can you not handle that without shooting?  Even T said they should have tackled him.  

Legally, there are different rules for shooting "fleeing" suspects in the back.  Of course the cop is going to say he was going for the alleged knife in the car.  He'll probably win on that.  

My bigger issue is with use of deadly force in general.  Goes to the first reason I gave above.  It's too easy, in my opinion, to use "legally justified" deadly force.


----------



## watfly (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> It's too easy, in my opinion, to use "legally justified" deadly force.


It's also easy not to resist arrest.  Somehow we need to find some middle ground.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 3, 2020)

watfly said:


> It's also easy not to resist arrest.  Somehow we need to find some middle ground.


It would be really easy to do for an innocent person, not the guilty one


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Incredible?  Not knowing the entire story?  Were only talking about trying to  effectuate an arrest.  He's on the floor, he resists, has no weapons on him, gets tazed, still gets up, walks around the car, opens the door and gets shot.  Simple.  I just don't think there was need to shoot him under those circumstances.
> 
> And I say no need to shoot him and I'm going to give you two reasons.  One, as a man, how the hell can you not handle that without shooting?  Even T said they should have tackled him.
> 
> ...


difference of opinion i guess. If it was my daughter who called 911 about a man who put his finger in her and smelled it, I wouldnt be too concerned about his rights as a man.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

watfly said:


> It's also easy not to resist arrest.  Somehow we need to find some middle ground.





Eagle33 said:


> It would be really easy to do for an innocent person, not the guilty one


You guys want a serious conversation let's do it.  Please elaborate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Incredible?  Not knowing the entire story?  Were only talking about trying to  effectuate an arrest.  He's on the floor, he resists, has no weapons on him, gets tazed, still gets up, walks around the car, opens the door and gets shot.  Simple.  I just don't think there was need to shoot him under those circumstances.
> 
> And I say no need to shoot him and I'm going to give you two reasons.  One, as a man, how the hell can you not handle that without shooting?  Even T said they should have tackled him.
> 
> ...


What were they supposed to do, run up from behind and put him in a chokehold?  Oh wait... another, career criminal died that way by refusing arrest so I guess that's out.  GTFOH.  If deadly force is a problem, or physical force is a problem, put the blame where it belongs... the criminal that fought.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> difference of opinion i guess. If it was my daughter who called 911 about a man who put his finger in her and smelled it, I wouldnt be too concerned about his rights as a man.


Don't move the goal posts, the issue was use of force in effectuating an arrest.  Couldn't help yourself?  

Are these facts, or allegations.  Weren't you the one who said to wait for all the facts, then use critical thinking?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What were they supposed to do, run up from behind and put him in a chokehold?  Oh wait... another, career criminal died that way by refusing arrest so I guess that's out.  GTFOH.  If deadly force is a problem, or physical force is a problem, put the blame where it belongs... the criminal that fought.


Well are they pussies or heroes?  

You're right, they all had it coming.  Rittenhouse was a criminal crossing state lines.  The guy who got out of his truck was a stupid criminal who asked for it. And the little White girl from you're video was hanging with the wrong crowd, should've asked for a different mother.  

C'mon big boy, tell me how any of these three were victims instead.  I'm dying to hear it.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> What i think? i think we as a country are following influencers for likes, re-tweets and whatever new emoji comes along that gets people to blindly follow whatever is trending. I think its incredible that you defended jacob Blake without knowing the entire story.
> 
> Do i think the cops made a mistake? maybe. its possible. Not from the information i have found so far. If you have something else to share, please do!


What part of the "whole story" tells us why the cops felt threatened by Blake turning his back on them?


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Don't move the goal posts, the issue was use of force in effectuating an arrest.  Couldn't help yourself?
> 
> Are these facts, or allegations.  Weren't you the one who said to wait for all the facts, then use critical thinking?


interesting. I just provided you with crucial information to help you in this case and you blow right over because it doesn't support your stance. I'll put this in the simplest form i can. I DONT CARE ABOUT ANY PERSON'S RIGHTS IF THEY ASSAULT A WOMAN. i dont care if they are black, brown, pink, white or green. I am sensitive to crimes against women and kids so my empathy bucket is low for the guy.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Incredible?  Not knowing the entire story?  Were only talking about trying to  effectuate an arrest.  He's on the floor, he resists, has no weapons on him, gets tazed, still gets up, walks around the car, opens the door and gets shot.  Simple.  I just don't think there was need to shoot him under those circumstances.
> 
> And I say no need to shoot him and I'm going to give you two reasons.  One, as a man, how the hell can you not handle that without shooting?  Even T said they should have tackled him.
> 
> ...


What happened to billy clubs?  Have they been banned since the Rodney King fiasco?


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You guys want a serious conversation let's do it.  Please elaborate.


It is impossible to have any serious conversation with a person who seems to be already formed an opinion. Sorry.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 3, 2020)

espola said:


> What part of the "whole story" tells us why the cops felt threatened by Blake turning his back on them?


You must be really stupid or just an agitator. A cop has to make a split-second decision whether to kill somebody or risk dying because an idiot now has his hands out of the officer’s sight. More times than not, the officer is right. So if you really care about black criminals, go tell them to obey orders and keep their hands where the officer can see them, dumbfuck.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

espola said:


> What part of the "whole story" tells us why the cops felt threatened by Blake turning his back on them?


1. 911 call - man sexually assualted someone
2. fought cops
3. put a cop in a headlock
4. taze was inneffective
5. walks back to his car. opens door
6. HAD AN OPEN ARREST WARRANT

What part of the "whole story" confuses you?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> interesting. I just provided you with crucial information to help you in this case and you blow right over because it doesn't support your stance. I'll put this in the simplest form i can. I DONT CARE ABOUT ANY PERSON'S RIGHTS IF THEY ASSAULT A WOMAN. i dont care if they are black, brown, pink, white or green. I am sensitive to crimes against women and kids so my empathy bucket is low for the guy.


How about if he's President?


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 3, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> It is impossible to have any serious conversation with a person who seems to be already formed an opinion. Sorry.


Everyone posting here can literally say that into a mirror and be telling the truth.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> interesting. I just provided you with crucial information to help you in this case and you blow right over because it doesn't support your stance. I'll put this in the simplest form i can. *I DONT CARE ABOUT ANY PERSON'S RIGHTS IF THEY ASSAULT A WOMAN.* i dont care if they are black, brown, pink, white or green. I am sensitive to crimes against women and kids so my empathy bucket is low for the guy.


No goal posts are even in this part of the game of life.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

espola said:


> How about if he's President?


typical.  always goes back to "orange man bad"

I dont give an F about politics. couldnt care less either way.


----------



## watfly (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You guys want a serious conversation let's do it.  Please elaborate.


Can I punt?  I can't stand in the shoes of either the resisting victims or the shooting cops, I suspect maybe your the same.  I've looked at the WAPO database on police shootings in detail and can't say either way there is quantitative pattern of race related shootings.  I do believe their is tendency for cops to hassle minorities more than whites, but without additional evidence I can't say its systematic.  Defunding is the worst thing we can do, but I think reforms are necessary.  Banning chokeholds is a good start, but anything substantive after that is above my pay grade.

I have some strong opinions but being "right" isn't going to resolve this issue.  We can all dig our heels in but to ultimately resolve this we all have to gain a better understanding why someone would resist arrest and why a cop would shoot someone in the back.

That's all I will say on the matter...I have other crosses to bear.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Well are they pussies or heroes?
> 
> You're right, they all had it coming.  Rittenhouse was a criminal crossing state lines.  The guy who got out of his truck was a stupid criminal who asked for it. And the little White girl from you're video was hanging with the wrong crowd, should've asked for a different mother.
> 
> C'mon big boy, tell me how any of these three were victims instead.  I'm dying to hear it.


Heroes.  They tried reason, they tried non lethal and they prevented a violent, sexual assaulting thug from possibly harming 3 kids.  Rittenhouse was a kid wanting to support the cops, and while he was wrong for crossing state lines, the individuals that were shot all, to a man, attacked him while he tried to run from them.  Because if you can't use a choke hold, and a taser doesn't work, and Bindy Irwin isn't available for your tranquilizer dart that has to be used with paper straws now, what do you suggest?  None of the criminal lovers have an answer for that.

You're video?  Aside from your "typo", dubmass, what little white girl are you referring to?


----------



## Willie (Sep 3, 2020)

watfly said:


> Can I punt?  I can't stand in the shoes of either the resisting victims or the shooting cops, I suspect maybe your the same.  I've looked at the WAPO database on police shootings in detail and can't say either way there is quantitative pattern of race related shootings.  I do believe their is tendency for cops to hassle minorities more than whites, but without additional evidence I can't say its systematic.  Defunding is the worst thing we can do, but I think reforms are necessary.  Banning chokeholds is a good start, but anything substantive after that is above my pay grade.
> 
> I have some strong opinions but being "right" isn't going to resolve this issue.  We can all dig our heels in but to ultimately resolve this we all have to gain a better understanding why someone would resist arrest and why a cop would shoot someone in the back.
> 
> That's all I will say on the matter...I have other crosses to bear.


So you are saying yes that league games will be played in October or November?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

espola said:


> What part of the "whole story" tells us why the cops felt threatened by Blake turning his back on them?


They weren't threatened... other than by a knife or possible gun or potential harm and death to 3 kids.

What part of the story tells us Jacob Blake simply couldn't comply and go to jail like the experienced, sack of shit criminal he is?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

espola said:


> What happened to billy clubs?  Have they been banned since the Rodney King fiasco?


No, but I believe it's now illegal to pull out a white truck driver, who was minding his own business and had nothing to do with any of it, and nearly kill him simply because he's white.  I guess we have Rodney to thank for being another, career criminal. 

Do you see a pattern here, Ebola?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

espola said:


> How about if he's President?


Well, if he's a former VP who happens to be liberal, and running for the senate, uh... I mean "President", you believe the woman... unless your name happens to be Joe Biden.  Then your fellow candidate develops amnesia, too.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What were they supposed to do, run up from behind and put him in a chokehold?  Oh wait... another, career criminal died that way by refusing arrest so I guess that's out.  GTFOH.  If deadly force is a problem, or physical force is a problem, put the blame where it belongs... the criminal that fought.


Disgusting.  Let's hope that it never happens to your kid....


----------



## watfly (Sep 3, 2020)

espola said:


> How about if he's President?


While I think he's creepy and violates women's personal space I'm not sure the rape allegations against Biden are credible.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Disgusting.  Let's hope that it never happens to your kid....


Well, pal, if he assaulted YOUR daughter... we both know you'd have killed him with your bare hands.  Sorry... I have no sympathy for criminals... especially those that abuse women and law enforcement.  You can be disgusted all you want.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> typical.  always goes back to "orange man bad"
> 
> I dont give an F about politics. couldnt care less either way.


I was referring to a man who has been accused of assaulting women.  You "dont care if they are black, brown, pink, white or green", but  orange is ok?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> 1. 911 call - man sexually assualted someone
> 2. fought cops
> 3. put a cop in a headlock
> 4. taze was inneffective
> ...


You seem to be confused by the "walking away" part.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, but I believe it's now illegal to pull out a white truck driver, who was minding his own business and had nothing to do with any of it, and nearly kill him simply because he's white.  I guess we have Rodney to thank for being another, career criminal.
> 
> Do you see a pattern here, Ebola?


Racist.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

espola said:


> You seem to be confused by the "walking away" part.


you must be confused what sexual assault is.

im amazed so many people ignore the most damming part because it doesn't fit a narrative.

THE COPS WERE NEVER GOING TO ALLOW HIM TO LEAVE. THE COPS WERE AWARE OF HIS WARRANT FOR SEXUAL ASSAULT BEFORE THEY ARRIVED.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

espola said:


> You seem to be confused by the "walking away" part.


What would you have done?  Let him walk away and then what?


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What would you have done?  Let him walk away and then what?


apparently his answer is "not my child, let the guy walk away"


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 3, 2020)

watfly said:


> Can I punt?  I can't stand in the shoes of either the resisting victims or the shooting cops, I suspect maybe your the same.  I've looked at the WAPO database on police shootings in detail and can't say either way there is quantitative pattern of race related shootings.  I do believe their is tendency for cops to hassle minorities more than whites, but without additional evidence I can't say its systematic.  Defunding is the worst thing we can do, but I think reforms are necessary.  Banning chokeholds is a good start, but anything substantive after that is above my pay grade.
> 
> I have some strong opinions but being "right" isn't going to resolve this issue.  We can all dig our heels in but to ultimately resolve this we all have to gain a better understanding why someone would resist arrest and why a cop would shoot someone in the back.
> 
> That's all I will say on the matter...I have other crosses to bear.


Well said. If everyone’s effort were spent trying to fully understand instead of jumping on bandwagons, reposting little slices of information that don’t convey the whole truth and playing expert, we’d all be so much better off.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

I got some good news on the soccer front everyone.  Stay tune........


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> you must be confused what sexual assault is.
> 
> im amazed so many people ignore the most damming part because it doesn't fit a narrative.
> 
> THE COPS WERE NEVER GOING TO ALLOW HIM TO LEAVE. THE COPS WERE AWARE OF HIS WARRANT FOR SEXUAL ASSAULT BEFORE THEY ARRIVED.


Does the warrant say "shoot him in the back if he walks away"?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> interesting. I just provided you with crucial information to help you in this case and you blow right over because it doesn't support your stance. I'll put this in the simplest form i can. I DONT CARE ABOUT ANY PERSON'S RIGHTS IF THEY ASSAULT A WOMAN. i dont care if they are black, brown, pink, white or green. I am sensitive to crimes against women and kids so my empathy bucket is low for the guy.


Our discussion was about use of force on the arrest.  I kept it straight with you and told you from the get go that I didn’t know anything about the reasons for the call.  So it’s actually “irrelevant to my stance.”  

I thought we were done with our discussion and you acknowledged as much by stating “difference of opinion I guess.” And then you made that comment that was irrelevant to our discussion. Why? You still wanted to get something of your chest and you couldn’t keep it a straight discussion through and through.

And my question regarding whether they were facts or allegations is simply because I thought you stated we should wait for all the facts.  It may have been someone else so it could be my bad.  But I assume those are allegations at this point.  And again even if true, that wasn’t our topic.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> It is impossible to have any serious conversation with a person who seems to be already formed an opinion. Sorry.


Look at the discussion I just had with HB Dad, I kept it straight.  Look at the discussions I’ve had with Grace, I kept a couple of those straight.  

I’m the most reasonable person on this forum if you want to keep straight and intellectually honest. I’ve put myself out there more than anybody else. 

Again, I’ve called out my own party, defended cops,  and listed Trump’s good accomplishments.  None of you have ever done that except Grace.

And I’ll even throw in this nugget.  Pelosi got busted  as a hypocrite.  And worse off, she didn’t own it.  That’s weak. 

Now if you want to talk some shit, we can do that also.


----------



## El Cap (Sep 3, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> All of those diseases sound bad other than the cold.  Anything that affects the heart makes me nervous.


There's also this:









						Long-Haulers Are Redefining COVID-19
					

Without understanding the lingering illness that some patients experience, we can’t understand the pandemic.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




Sounds like being a "long hauler" sucks. Article mentions estimates in the hundreds of thousands having this.

"When we spoke on day 150, she was on her fifth month of gastrointestinal problems and severe morning nausea. She still has extreme fatigue, bulging veins, excessive bruising, an erratic heartbeat, short-term memory loss, sensitivity to light and sounds, and brain fog. Even writing an email can be hard, she told me, “because the words I think I’m writing are not the words coming out.” She wakes up gasping for air twice a month. It still hurts to inhale."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

El Cap said:


> There's also this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty incredible these cases exist... and then you have those never knowing they had it.  Good post.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Heroes.  They tried reason, they tried non lethal and they prevented a violent, sexual assaulting thug from possibly harming 3 kids.  Rittenhouse was a kid wanting to support the cops, and while he was wrong for crossing state lines, the individuals that were shot all, to a man, attacked him while he tried to run from them.  Because if you can't use a choke hold, and a taser doesn't work, and Bindy Irwin isn't available for your tranquilizer dart that has to be used with paper straws now, what do you suggest?  None of the criminal lovers have an answer for that.
> 
> You're video?  Aside from your "typo", dubmass, what little white girl are you referring to?


Ah, poor little Rittenhouse, he only wanted to help the police. Wow, he had such a concern for his fellow citizens that he traveled across state lines to help bring about peace. LMAO. Bro, can you believe you just said that?  

No wonder you wanted to take it off topic, you didn’t want anybody to see your hypocritical, gutless take.

You see, if he was Black and did the same thing for BLM, your take would be this:  The sack of shit was already a criminal before he left Illlinois.  He went looking for trouble, was armed for it, and found it.  The sack of shit deserves to rot in jail and should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.  You snowflake fucks will probably believe the armed sack of shit was there to be a peacemaker instead of what he really went there for.  Man the fuck up and take your f’n medicine.  

See Outlaw, if you were consistent and had any integrity, that’s what you would say. But we know you’re a F’n pussy.

Give me your take on the Patriot Prayer guy who got killed after getting out of the bed of the truck.  I want to hear how you wiggle your way out of this one.

Oh, and brother, don’t act like you forgot about the biggest ass whoopin anybody here has ever given you.  F’n pussy.  

Remember, you posted that video of the 3 year old White girl sitting next to her mother at an apartment complex and a Black dude drop kicks that 3 year old. Your stupid ass thought you were going to get some sympathy for the White girl.

You stayed off the forum for 2 days cause you know I crushed you up and gave you a taste of your own medicine. You had no response. I told you that little White girl had it coming.

C’mon, U member.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 3, 2020)

I think we all can agree that CV-19 is an asshole.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Ah, poor little Rittenhouse, he only wanted to help the police. Wow, he had such a concern for his fellow citizens that he traveled across state lines to help bring about peace. LMAO. Bro, can you believe you just said that?
> 
> You see, if he was Black and did the same thing for BLM, your take would be this:  The sack of shit was already a criminal before he left Illlinois.  He went looking for trouble, was armed for it, and found it.  The sack of shit deserves to rot in jail and should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.  You snowflake fucks will probably believe the armed sack of shit was there to be a peacemaker instead of what he really went there for.  Man the fuck up and take your f’n medicine.


This is an honest question - Do you think he went there that night to shoot and kill someone? Do you honestly think that was his intent?

Like I said before, I don't condone him being there.  Someone there knew he was 17 yrs old and they didn't act the adult.  They should have told that kid to go home.  Being 17 years old means you don't exude confidence and experience, which likely made him a target.  There are numerous accounts all over the country of citizens banding together to protect their business, nothing like this has ever happened.  People generally don't want to get shot, it hurts and you can die.   

This will play out, people will argue until they are red in the face.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Ah, poor little Rittenhouse, he only wanted to help the police. Wow, he had such a concern for his fellow citizens that he traveled across state lines to help bring about peace. LMAO. Bro, can you believe you just said that?
> 
> No wonder you wanted to take it off topic, you didn’t want anybody to see your hypocritical, gutless take.
> 
> ...


Yes, I can believe it.  What I can't believe is there were people stupid enough to run at someone carrying a rifle.  Oh well, a couple of them won't make that mistake again!  And no, I don't remember posting that video.  But a black man walked up to a white, 5-year old boy and shot him in the head for no reason.  Strangely enough, I don't recall the NBA taking a day off for that.  I guess only certain lives matter to them.

I'll have to look up Patriot Prayer.  Are those the morons blocking the street and thinking they can stop a moving truck?

Gutless take?  You're the little bitch that ran from me all day.  You STILL haven't gone there to get educated.  That's okay... the world needs morons, too.  Congratulations!  You see, if your world didn't revolve around color, you wouldn't be such a bitch.  When you find me a black man that shot someone in self defense, I'll listen.  And don't say Breonna Taylor's boyfriend.  That moron either shot at cops or shot at a door.  Either way, he's a fucking idiot.

See, if you weren't tired of me embarrassing you, you wouldn't run from me like Ebola.  You wouldn't talk so much shit and get banned like messy.  I stayed off the forum for 2 days because I know your parole officer only lets you on the web for 15 minutes a week.

Speaking of... new shooting of a thug.  Put your girdle on and head over to the OFF TOPIC so you can read about another thug and his slug.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, I can believe it.  What I can't believe is there were people stupid enough to run at someone carrying a rifle.  Oh well, a couple of them won't make that mistake again!  And no, I don't remember posting that video.  But a black man walked up to a white, 5-year old boy and shot him in the head for no reason.  Strangely enough, I don't recall the NBA taking a day off for that.  I guess only certain lives matter to them.
> 
> I'll have to look up Patriot Prayer.  Are those the morons blocking the street and thinking they can stop a moving truck?
> 
> ...


Racist.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, I can believe it.  What I can't believe is there were people stupid enough to run at someone carrying a rifle.  Oh well, a couple of them won't make that mistake again!  And no, I don't remember posting that video.  But a black man walked up to a white, 5-year old boy and shot him in the head for no reason.  Strangely enough, I don't recall the NBA taking a day off for that.  I guess only certain lives matter to them.
> 
> I'll have to look up Patriot Prayer.  Are those the morons blocking the street and thinking they can stop a moving truck?
> 
> ...


Also misogynistic.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Also misogynistic.


----------



## Willie (Sep 3, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Also misogynistic.


Is EOTL/espola/Dominic saying Black Lives Don’t Matter?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Willie said:


> Is EOTL/espola/Dominic saying Black Lives Don’t Matter?


It's odd.  My suggestion saves more black lives than anyone else's, including the phonies LeBron James and Colon Kaepsaprick, but I keep getting called a racist.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)

Jesus, just delete this entire fucking thread, half the people posting here can't leave well enough alone. Fucking deja vu. Just close this whole thing down.


----------



## full90 (Sep 3, 2020)

Rittenhouse was chased and tackled because he was running after shooting someone. He will be in jail for a long time and his life is essentially over. You can’t leave your couch, have your mom drive you to another state with an illegal long gun to protect a business you weren’t asked to protect and then kill two people and then claim self defense. 
play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

and how can trump keep saying law and order and not support this kid getting arrested and charged with murder? Or is law and order only for other people?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, I can believe it.  What I can't believe is there were people stupid enough to run at someone carrying a rifle.  Oh well, a couple of them won't make that mistake again!  And no, I don't remember posting that video.  But a black man walked up to a white, 5-year old boy and shot him in the head for no reason.  Strangely enough, I don't recall the NBA taking a day off for that.  I guess only certain lives matter to them.
> 
> I'll have to look up Patriot Prayer.  Are those the morons blocking the street and thinking they can stop a moving truck?
> 
> And don't say Breonna Taylor's boyfriend.  That moron either shot at cops or shot at a door.  Either way, he's a fucking idiot.


I kicked your ass again.  Can’t handle calling Rittenhouse a sack of shit ha?  That’s what I thought homie, no huevos!  No wonder you didn’t want anybody to see you had no huevos.  

You don’t remember the posting the video ha, let’s see if this refreshes your memory, “show me an innocent 3 yr old toddler. Tik Tok, Tik Tok, Tik Tok.”  Does that ring a bell.  Man up bro, I’m starting to feel sorry for you.

Amd you don’t remember the Patriot Prayer guy who just got killed in Portland.  Remember you tried to get that softball by me and EOTL and I said the “guy shouldn’t have gotten out of the bed of his truck.”  U member.  So yeah that guy.

If Brenna Taylor deserves to get killed, I wonder what you’ll say about this sack of shit.  Tik Tok, Tik Tok, Tik Tok.

PS, how do you know the NBA didn’t take a day off, the only thing I’ve allowed to watch is the Cornhole Championships.  Your protesting all the leagues with kneelers, member U member.  Oh my bad, I forgot you don’t even have the balls to follow through on your own protests.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

full90 said:


> Rittenhouse was chased and tackled because he was running after shooting someone. He will be in jail for a long time and his life is essentially over. You can’t leave your couch, have your mom drive you to another state with an illegal long gun to protect a business you weren’t asked to protect and then kill two people and then claim self defense.
> play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
> 
> and how can trump keep saying law and order and not support this kid getting arrested and charged with murder? Or is law and order only for other people?


Correct, he was running and being chased because he killed that guy at the gas station or what looked like a gas station.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

full90 said:


> Rittenhouse was chased and tackled because he was running after shooting someone. He will be in jail for a long time and his life is essentially over. You can’t leave your couch, have your mom drive you to another state with an illegal long gun to protect a business you weren’t asked to protect and then kill two people and then claim self defense.
> play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
> 
> and how can trump keep saying law and order and not support this kid getting arrested and charged with murder? Or is law and order only for other people?


I posted the video for you OFF TOPIC - Riots for you.  He was chased and tackled because he shot someone that was chasing him, threw something at him and cornered him.  He won't spend any time in jail.  It's sad people like you report bullshit without knowing the facts.  He was wrong for taking the gun over state lines but that's all he did wrong.  He was defending himself.  Look at the photos.  Stop perpetuating the lies.

Law and order is for people that don't die attacking others by swinging at their heads with guns and skateboards in their hands.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 8920


And homophobic of course.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> I kicked your ass again.  Can’t handle calling Rittenhouse a sack of shit ha?  That’s what I thought homie, no huevos!  No wonder you didn’t want anybody to see you had no huevos.
> 
> You don’t remember the posting the video ha, let’s see if this refreshes your memory, “show me an innocent 3 yr old toddler. Tik Tok, Tik Tok, Tik Tok.”  Does that ring a bell.  Man up bro, I’m starting to feel sorry for you.
> 
> ...


I know... you kick everyone's ass.  We get it.  I don't care what you call Rittenhouse.  He's 4-0, Justapuss.  

No, I don't remember.  I'll have to look it up.  The Patriot shooting I looked up was some guy shooting someone else hitting him with some kind of spray.  What's your point?  I don't have any sympathy for agitators calling themselves protestors.  I never said Breonna Taylor deserved to be killed.  Those are your words, DUBMASS.  I said she died because her ex was a drug dealer and her current is a moron.  

The NBA kneelers only care about garnering sympathy.  Not once has any of them ever lost a wink of sleep about 7 black on black murders in this country, which happens every single day of the year, or the fact that only 20% of them are ever solved.

Seriously... the rest of us know a bullshit narrative when we see it.  Now I'm done contributing to the ruination of this thread.  If your court appointed attorney allows it, come find me OFF TOPIC.    

P.S. - YOUR and YOU'RE... work on that during the quiet time in your cell.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know... you kick everyone's ass.  We get it.  I don't care what you call Rittenhouse.  He's 4-0, Justapuss.
> 
> No, I don't remember.  I'll have to look it up.


Exactly what I thought, Rittenhouse is the poor victim, and he's a bad ass cause he's 4-0.  Just remember this before you get amnesia again, because it will come up again, just like that 3 year old toddler that you so conveniently forgot.  If you don't remember, ask Dre about it, I bet you he remembers.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know... you kick everyone's ass.  We get it.  I don't care what you call Rittenhouse.  He's 4-0, Justapuss.
> 
> No, I don't remember.  I'll have to look it up.  The Patriot shooting I looked up was some guy shooting someone else hitting him with some kind of spray.  What's your point?  I don't have any sympathy for agitators calling themselves protestors.  I never said Breonna Taylor deserved to be killed.  Those are your words, DUBMASS.  I said she died because her ex was a drug dealer and her current is a moron.
> 
> ...


Racist.  You really had to work hard to rationalize discussing the NBA and kneelers. But since you’re a racist, apparently any racist thing will do.

I’m sure it’s very frustrating for you that people no longer just let you make one racist, homophobic, misogynistic statement after the next without calling you out for the p.o.s. that you are. The reason no one is engaging you with the off-topic thread you apparently created is that no one gives a s**t about you.  It’s more than a little sad that you keep begging people to join you in your little wannabe 4chan thread.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know... you kick everyone's ass.  We get it.  I don't care what you call Rittenhouse.  He's 4-0, Justapuss.
> 
> No, I don't remember.  I'll have to look it up.  The Patriot shooting I looked up was some guy shooting someone else hitting him with some kind of spray.  What's your point?  I don't have any sympathy for agitators calling themselves protestors.  I never said Breonna Taylor deserved to be killed.  Those are your words, DUBMASS.  I said she died because her ex was a drug dealer and her current is a moron.
> 
> ...


Mr. F.A.B.

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEZxY7GHy3r/


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Hey dubmass, do you know why they were running after him?  Because he already had killed someone at the gas station.  The other guy had a pistol, where did you read that fake news?  And guess what, with self defense you can only use comparable force.  Carrying an assault rifle to a fist fight defeats that defense.  The prosecutors will use the footage of a "smart" vigilante who was using his hands to push people away from a confrontation while his assault rifle was swinging on his side.  He and other vigilante's around him knew they couldn't grab and aim their assault rifle's at protesters who were not armed.


Where the F did you read it has to be even comparable force. Someone breaks into your house with a knife that means you have get a kitchen knife and not your gun. hahahaha The prosecutors can use whatever they want there is video of him running away twice.  the lawyer he has will shred this into pieces.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 3, 2020)

Turns out he made a mistake.









						State College, PA - Penn State Clarifies Comments From Top Doctor, Says No Myocarditis Among COVID-19 Positives -
					

Penn State clarified comments made by Director of Athletic Medicine, Dr. Wayne Sebastianelli earlier in the week regarding COVID-19 side-effects among Big Ten athletes that have contracted the disease. The Centre Daily Times first reported the story Thursday morning.




					www.statecollege.com


----------



## chiefs (Sep 3, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is great information to have. The Mayo Clinic indicates that mild cases tend to resolve in 3-6 months. In some ways, those should be the ones we are most concerned about as the athlete may not notice it. Those with more obvious symptoms tend to be easily identified.
> 
> I have to think this cause of death is being closely monitored. The low number of expected deaths should allow us to more quickly identify if there is currently a significantly higher risk. For better or worse, we have many "test" cases out there as there are many thousands of recovered athletes who are training.





socalkdg said:


> Turns out he made a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As of Wednesday, Penn State athletics has reported just 11 COVID-19 positives since its phased return to campus earlier this summer over the course of some 1,200 tests. Sounds like a reason to shut the season down? NOT!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 3, 2020)

chiefs said:


> As of Wednesday, Penn State athletics has reported just 11 COVID-19 positives since its phased return to campus earlier this summer over the course of some 1,200 tests. Sounds like a reason to shut the season down? NOT!


One thing about the COVID information fed to us by the press, it has been consistently inconsistent.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Exactly what I thought, Rittenhouse is the poor victim, and he's a bad ass cause he's 4-0.  Just remember this before you get amnesia again, because it will come up again, just like that 3 year old toddler that you so conveniently forgot.  If you don't remember, ask Dre about it, I bet you he remembers.


Who said he's a victim?  He went there to support cops, they screwed with him and paid the price.   I'm fine with it... coroners need work, too.

Hey, you'll be thrilled, since you're in love with me like Messy, I found the video of your hood rats going hood.  Yeah... black kid jump kicks a toddler.  Here's the video.  What are you going to tell me... he meant to kick the pregnant woman instead?  Very powerful stuff.  I wonder if LeBron will give the NBA another night off and bring this leaper court side to reward him.   Now, you enjoy this.  I'll be OFF TOPIC if you're interested in defending the punk.









						Disturbing video shows teens beating pregnant mom, kicking toddler
					

A group of teens pummeled a pregnant Illinois mom — and even drop-kicked her helpless tot — during a caught-on-video brawl, according to footage and reports. The disturbing confrontatio…




					nypost.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist.  You really had to work hard to rationalize discussing the NBA and kneelers. But since you’re a racist, apparently any racist thing will do.
> 
> I’m sure it’s very frustrating for you that people no longer just let you make one racist, homophobic, misogynistic statement after the next without calling you out for the p.o.s. that you are. The reason no one is engaging you with the off-topic thread you apparently created is that no one gives a s**t about you.  It’s more than a little sad that you keep begging people to join you in your little wannabe 4chan thread.


The NBA will take the night off when a cop shoots a black criminal that refuses to comply, 225 times per year, but not a peep for the 2,500 black on black murders that happen every year... of which only 20% get solved.  What's that you say?  Afraid of dying by cop?  LMAO!

I know... nobody gives a shit about me... but you can't stop fucking replying to every one of my posts, loser.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The NBA will take the night off when a cop shoots a black criminal that refuses to comply, 225 times per year, but not a peep for the


----------



## Justafan (Sep 4, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> Where the F did you read it has to be even comparable force. Someone breaks into your house with a knife that means you have get a kitchen knife and not your gun. hahahaha The prosecutors can use whatever they want there is video of him running away twice.  the lawyer he has will shred this into pieces.


Bro, learn how to read, did you not see where I said lethal v. lethal is ok?  So in your example, a knife is lethal, and therefore you can use a gun, also lethal.  Comprende amigo?

Ran away twice?  So he ran away from the victim in the 1st killing?  I don’t think so.  

And remember, it’s all going to come down to whether the 1st killing was justified.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who said he's a victim?  He went there to support cops, they screwed with him and paid the price.   I'm fine with it... coroners need work, too.
> 
> Hey, you'll be thrilled, since you're in love with me like Messy, I found the video of your hood rats going hood.  Yeah... black kid jump kicks a toddler.  Here's the video.  What are you going to tell me... he meant to kick the pregnant woman instead?  Very powerful stuff.  I wonder if LeBron will give the NBA another night off and bring this leaper court side to reward him.   Now, you enjoy this.  I'll be OFF TOPIC if you're interested in defending the punk.
> 
> ...


I thought you were done? And yes, your tough guy ass is not such a tough guy cause I see you have a little soft spot for Ritty boy.

So “truck bed” guy is only an agitator ha? And you only slightly remember the case even though you knew exactly which case it was a couple of days ago. I want to see if you have enough balls to call him a “sack of shit” just like you do all the other guys with criminal records who had it coming to them.

In fact, if you don’t call him a sack of shit, then everybody here will see your phony hypocritical tough guy act. Tough on Blacks and a softy on Whites who do the exact same shit.

So come on pussy, say it!  Say it!!!

So now you remember the video, but you don’t remember my response.  C’mon tell everybody how I made you crawl into your basement for 2 days. Do you remember what thread it was?  Remember you wanted 3 innocent victims? That thread.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 4, 2020)

@Dominic should consider temporarily renaming the entire forum.  Maybe something like: Flailing Ex Members of the High School Debate Team

or maybe flip the ratio: one soccer thread and just open up everything else to off topic junk


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> @Dominic should consider temporarily renaming the entire forum.  Maybe something like: Flailing Ex Members of the High School Debate Team
> 
> or maybe flip the ratio: one soccer thread and just open up everything else to off topic junk


Do you think the girls will actually play a legal soccer game at the Great Park this year?  I was there last night.  It was cool to see the girls running. However, this will be dealt swiftly and will never happen again.  I personally think soccer will be played legally at the Great Park before Thanksgiving.  I hope I'm right


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 4, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Ok dumbass, everything you just described regarding self defense is “comparable” force.  I tried to dumb it down for Jose so he could understand.  So yeah, non-lethal v. non-lethal is ok and lethal v. lethal is ok.
> 
> And of course you’re the type of tough guy who now claims, like a little pussy, that a skateboard and a kick are lethal weapons/force. Like I said before, everybody hates Johny Cochran until they need Johny Cochran. Everybody is tough on crime until their little Johnny gets popped for a crime.
> 
> ...





Justafan said:


> Bro, learn how to read, did you not see where I said lethal v. lethal is ok?  So in your example, a knife is lethal, and therefore you can use a gun, also lethal.  Comprende amigo?
> 
> Ran away twice?  So he ran away from the victim in the 1st killing?  I don’t think so.
> 
> And remember, it’s all going to come down to whether the 1st killing was justified.


yes, he was running from the first guy that was throwing an object at him.  oh, i guess didn't see that on your fake cnn channel?  they didn't show the actions taken before the first shot that was fired? Go look at the entire clip. and  a skateboard at someones head can kill a person.  didn't see that either?  The third guy that had a gun was justified too.
And why would you go with the racist assumption that I need to told in spanish to understand? Ah yes my name is Jose so you assume I can't read.  Nice touch too end your rant with.   All of your conversations have slurs or demeaning name calling in them is that the best of you? Do you teach your kids that is how to converse? If so you are setting them up for failure


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Do you think the girls will actually play a legal soccer game at the Great Park this year?  I was there last night.  It was cool to see the girls running. However, this will be dealt swiftly and will never happen again.  I personally think soccer will be played legally at the Great Park before Thanksgiving.  I hope I'm right


I think so. I would say scrimmages will be official in October and games between clubs will be starting in late November.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Justafan said:


> I thought you were done? And yes, your tough guy ass is not such a tough guy cause I see you have a little soft spot for Ritty boy.
> 
> So “truck bed” guy is only an agitator ha? And you only slightly remember the case even though you knew exactly which case it was a couple of days ago. I want to see if you have enough balls to call him a “sack of shit” just like you do all the other guys with criminal records who had it coming to them.
> 
> ...


OFF TOPIC thread... if your ankle monitor lets you leave this one.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I think so. I would say *scrimmages will be official in October and games between clubs will be starting in late November.*


I must say the Eagle is right many times and I really want you to be right this time as well.  We can;t always be right, but we sure want to be right. Some people think their way is always right, so their always right.  I dont like that type of right.  TGIF!!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I must say the Eagle is right many times and I really want you to be right this time as well.  We can;t always be right, but we sure want to be right. Some people think their way is always right, so their always right.  I dont like that type of right.  TGIF!!!!


Believe it or not, this year I wished many times to be wrong.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This is really the kind of bluff you want to be right about.


That's funny that they think that you are espola and Dominic.  I go back to the days of the old forum and I can confirm that you are neither of those two seperate people.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> That's funny that they think that you are espola and Dominic.  I go back to the days of the old forum and I can confirm that you are neither of those two seperate people.


Do you remember the "house accounts" where folks could login and play multiple personalities?  Some just used them to share how they really feel without being revealed.  Have you ever used one?  I did once back in 2014 but the pw got changed..........lol!!!!  I know some avatars who have been long gone but are they really gone?  It would be cool someday for the rest of the avatars to share who they really are.......TGIF!!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Do you remember the "house accounts" where folks could login and play multiple personalities?  Some just used them to share how they really feel without being revealed.  Have you ever used one?  I did once back in 2014 but the pw got changed..........lol!!!!  I know some avatars who have been long gone but are they really gone?  It would be cool someday for the rest of the avatars to share who they really are.......TGIF!!!!


I remember.  I miss some of the old timers.  Life goes on.  It's tough to go from ULittle to U18 to College and beyond.  Very few make it.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I remember.  I miss some of the old timers.  Life goes on.  It's tough to go from ULittle to U18 to College and beyond.  Very few make it.


I always liked Casper. And secretly I enjoyed Just a Parent arguing with Espola.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I always liked Casper. And secretly I enjoyed Just a Parent arguing with Espola.


Casper was great. But on another subject, you must be a masochist.
Ever since they've started arguing about girls underwear, both of them have been permanently on ignore.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Casper was great. But on another subject, you must be a masochist


Not at all. It kept E busy and deterred him. Now he's everywhere.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 4, 2020)

happy9 said:


> This is an honest question - Do you think he went there that night to shoot and kill someone? Do you honestly think that was his intent?
> 
> Like I said before, I don't condone him being there.  Someone there knew he was 17 yrs old and they didn't act the adult.  They should have told that kid to go home.  Being 17 years old means you don't exude confidence and experience, which likely made him a target.  There are numerous accounts all over the country of citizens banding together to protect their business, nothing like this has ever happened.  People generally don't want to get shot, it hurts and you can die.
> 
> This will play out, people will argue until they are red in the face.


@happy9 - THEY SHOULD HAVE TOLD THE 17 YEAR BOY WITH A GUN TO GO HOME? I'm just going to leave this right here and let it sink in for a minute! WOW!


----------



## happy9 (Sep 4, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> @happy9 - THEY SHOULD HAVE TOLD THE 17 YEAR BOY WITH A GUN TO GO HOME? I'm just going to leave this right here and let it sink in for a minute! WOW!


Well, what do you think?  What needs to sink in?


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> That's funny that they think that you are espola and Dominic.  I go back to the days of the old forum and I can confirm that you are neither of those two seperate people.


But who is willie?


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I always liked Casper. And secretly I enjoyed Just a Parent arguing with Espola.


I liked it too.  I agreed with him when he was right, which was usually on some deep theoretical soccer refereeing issue. 

As a person, however, I knew nothing about him other than what he posted here, a lot of which seemed horrid.  And I got background from people who knew him outside the forum that backed up that opinion.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> @happy9 - THEY SHOULD HAVE TOLD THE 17 YEAR BOY WITH A GUN TO GO HOME? I'm just going to leave this right here and let it sink in for a minute! WOW!


17 years old, small for his age, but a big man on the internet.  Then his bluff got called.

I am mystified by the role of his parents.  Some accounts say they actually brought him to Kenosha and supplied him with the weapon, since he could no legally purchase it on his own.  

The most amazing theory I have heard about this is that Kyle should [plead self defense.  I don't know anything about Wisconson law, but traveling to the site of a disturbance, illegally armed, and looking for a fight undercuts that at least in my mind.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Anon9 (Sep 4, 2020)

This pretty much ends this thread. NO FALL SOCCER


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I always liked Casper. And* secretly I enjoyed* Just a Parent arguing with Espola.


Then you must have secretly loved me Lastman.........lol!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

espola said:


> 17 years old, small for his age, but a big man on the internet.  Then his bluff got called.
> 
> I am mystified by the role of his parents.  Some accounts say they actually brought him to Kenosha and supplied him with the weapon, since he could no legally purchase it on his own.
> 
> The most amazing theory I have heard about this is that Kyle should [plead self defense.  I don't know anything about Wisconson law, but traveling to the site of a disturbance, illegally armed, and looking for a fight undercuts that at least in my mind.


"looking for a fight"... yet never hurt anybody that didn't physically attack him first after he ran away to avoid the fight he was looking for.  

No wonder you morons are bothered by cops serving justice on career, violent criminals that resist arrest at all costs.  You're fucking brain dead.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 4, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> This pretty much ends this thread. NO FALL SOCCER


 You can always go drive /fly to AZ and play Arsenal and Phoenix Rising. No need for Fall Soccer!


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 4, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> You can always go drive /fly to AZ and play Arsenal and Phoenix Rising. No need for Fall Soccer!


In California........


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 4, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> In California........


Love it. Stay safe and good luck!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Chizl (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "looking for a fight"... yet never hurt anybody that didn't physically attack him first after he ran away to avoid the fight he was looking for.
> 
> No wonder you morons are bothered by cops serving justice on career, violent criminals that resist arrest at all costs.  You're fucking brain dead.


If Kyle was a black 17 yr old who pulled the exact same shit your story would be entirely different. Which is why folks call you a racist. 

Kyle tried to surrender to the police but they just drove by. If black Kyle walked toward the police holding an AR would the story end the same way? 

Wake up!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Chizl said:


> If Kyle was a black 17 yr old who pulled the exact same shit your story would be entirely different. Which is why folks call you a racist.
> 
> Kyle tried to surrender to the police but they just drove by. If black Kyle walked toward the police holding an AR would the story end the same way?
> 
> Wake up!


Keep telling me "what ifs" all day long.  IF a black criminal would comply like a man, when arrested, he'd be alive.  OWN IT!


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Im just saying stats show show healthy people with no comorbidities are good to go to work.  healthy young students can go to class.  healthy teachers can teach in class.  healthy soccer players can play, and healthy coaches can coach.  More harm is being done by preventing these things when they are at very little risk.  stats and science are on my side.  The lock down is hurting not just soccer players but young students, especially the minority and the poor. agree to disagree.


No, stats don't make such statements. What stats tell you "healthy young students can go to class"? Have you not seen all the schools having to close because of outbreaks? Are you living in a freaking cave?  You are making that assumption based on personal bias using really bad correlative methods. Just because kids typically don't die from covid doesn't mean they should be in a classroom. It has now been scientifically proven they are super carriers. Meaning they can go around and function normally with the virus while spreading it to parents, other relatives, coaches, teachers, immunocompromised children and any other adults they are in contact with. That is a problem you are completely overlooking. So take a deep breath, try reading the evidence from an unbiased position and realize this isn't some vast conspiracy to keep kids from playing soccer. The stats such as infection rates and death rates are real and they aren't that good. In fact many researchers think the counts are vastly under-reported.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Do you dispute that health officials have said covid deaths dont necessarily mean covid was the cause of death? Do you dispute that positive covid deaths are not required to classify a covid death? Assumptions are good enough to label someone as a covid death. I've posted my references many times. Would you like them? So you've seen these facts, why would you assume all 180k deaths were strictly caused by covid? We've seen multiple cases where gunshots , drug overdoses, cancer was the cause of death by they were listed as a covid death because they happened to test positive. They could be asymptomatic but it doesnt matter, the guidance is to label their death as a covid death. Can you honestly say 180k deaths were all caused by covid? If not how many? The fact you can't answer that is a problem. Its a problem because we won't know the truth. We just get snippets when the number and cases get called out and eventually corrected. How many times have these numbers been corrected? But go ahead. Go ahead and believe that someone that died by murder was really just a covid death . Lol.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 4, 2020)

watfly said:


> That's got to be one of the worst analogies ever and totally mischaracterizes what most of us are saying.  Using your analogy say a 90 year old lady with Covid crosses the road and gets struck by a car and kills her, what is her cause of death? Anyone with any shred of intellectual honesty will say that the number of deaths is likely somewhere between 10,000 and 184,000.


Actually it is a similar analogy that at least 5 credible sources have used to obliterate your horrible argument to try and use the 6% CDC statistic as a way of making a case for over count on death rate. I guess all those other countries like England, Spain, Sweden and Brazil are part of the conspiracy too.....LOL. If anything, there are likely already well over 200 K deaths where covid was the primary cause of death. But keep getting your fake narrative from Q and I'll listen to science. Good luck living in conspiracy land.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> It has now been scientifically proven they are super carriers.


Actually no they haven't been shown to be.




thedudeabides said:


> Have you not seen all the schools having to close because of outbreaks? Are you living in a freaking cave? You are making that assumption based on personal bias using really bad correlative methods. Just because kids typically don't die from covid doesn't mean they should be in a classroom.


Testing positive for this age group means nothing. 

330 or so people nationwide under that age of 24 have died due to covid. This age group catches it and nothing happens to them. 

It is like all the stupid WOW another pro athlete tested positive. Always big news. They never circle around to tell you...never mind. He/she sat at home for 14 days watching netflix before returning to play sports.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Can we talk some soccer just to be normal?  I want soccer for all the kids.  My DD 2nd State Cup ((first time in the Presidents Division)) was what set the real recruiting in motion. I won't brag this time except to say she did well on a personal level.  All the great Docs were on hand back in the day. This sequence of events is my little goat playing in the "Snow Bowl" in Apple Valley.  Tied our first game against the great Sparky DD team.  Then took on Rey, Rey Rangers and they got us and we no advance to QF.  Not enough points.  

One her way to score


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

The Shot.........


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

The Goal!!!!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 4, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> So no intelligent response for debate huh?  Enough said.


Nope just you skipping facts because they don’t fit your narrative and you don’t have any real work experience in order to draw a counter argument. No worries, you fit in well with the majority of people “debating” online now. You don’t  have the facts, assumptions are incorrect and you don’t want to acknowledge real data - so you dismiss and keep to your beliefs. Obviously the objective is to hold on to the  believing and the feeling no matter what. You were never here to discuss, well I mean discuss something and have someone oppose what you are saying. Deuces


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually no they haven't been shown to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you are neither in health care or health care research so I provided a summary article for you instead of the original study. https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2020/08/looking-at-children-as-the-silent-spreaders-of-sars-cov-2/


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> The Goal!!!!
> 
> View attachment 8926


Legends, Blues, Surf, Slammers (?). Looks like you drank tons of Koolaid back in the day


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Legends, Blues, Surf, Slammers (?). Looks like you drank tons of Koolaid back in the day


Hey now, my dd was sought after because she put the ball in the back of the net back when she was 9 and 10.  I remember a time when my goat brought a pad of paper to her one on one evaluation with her sooccer coach.  He gave her high marks with area;s she needed to work on.  He was kind to share to her not to go for jump balls and stay off the ground as much as possible because you can;t score sitting on grass and eating the grass for being knocked off her ass like happen when she was splaying for the Goat FC team.  She asked him if she could play on the wing and he said, "No, I need you up top because I think you have a knack to find the net at the right time." The great Tad & The Gaffer were on hand at State Cup.  No Slammers though.  Nice folks over there and I wish them nothing but the best.  Tad's team was for 7 years unless you got cut.  So, I was on the right path until the age change.  The rest?  You know the rest.  It's fitting that a goal scorer would finish her career with da Strikers.  Blue(s) collar team that will battle and work hard to win and impress college coaches


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Hey now, my dd was sought after because she put the ball in the back of the net back when she was 9 and 10.  I remember a time when my goat brought a pad of paper to her one on one evaluation with her sooccer coach.  He gave her high marks with area;s she needed to work on.  He was kind to share to her not to go for jump balls and stay off the ground as much as possible because you can;t score sitting on grass and eating the grass for being knocked off her ass like happen when she was splaying for the Goat FC team.  She asked him if she could play on the wing and he said, "No, I need you up top because I think you have a knack to find the net at the right time." The great Tad & The Gaffer were on hand at State Cup.  No Slammers though.  Nice folks over there and I wish them nothing but the best.  Tad's team was for 7 years unless you got cut.  So, I was on the right path until the age change.  The rest?  You know the rest.  It's fitting that a goal scorer would finish her career with da Strikers.  Blue(s) collar team that will battle and work hard to win and impress college coaches


Strikers? Now you really disappointing me


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Strikers? Now you really disappointing me


Eagle, where you're goat at?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Where’d you get that pix, Breitbart news? LMAO







How about NBC News? Lol even they show that the guy that got shot chasing kyle had a gun.lol


Justafan said:


> Are you really falling for the fake videos?  You gotta be kidding me.


Lol fake video? Every mainsteam media that plays the full video is fake then huh? Youre a joke.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> How do you identify who is actually healthy without testing?  Do we just assume?  I have an 11 year old and there is no way I am letting him around anyone that I am not 100% convinced is COVID free.  When my daughter came home she had just gotten a COVID test and got her results the day she arrived.  If she hadn't then she would have been staying in a hotel for 5 days until I was sure.  YOU may be willing to risk YOUR child's health because YOU see it as very low risk.  Again I am a person of color and I am not willing to risk mine and most people don't want to risk their children either.  Especially for what amounts to a recreational activity for 99% of the youth players.  I ifeel that way and my child is part of the 1%.  As I said before it is a free country but don't be shocked that public officials are acting very conservatively with our public health.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Sorry to break it to you, but unless you are truly living in a bubble to include your kids, they are still at risk to covid. I doubt you are doing that. Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe you grow your own food in your backyard and have 0 visitors to ensure your safety. I doubt it.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Get a hobby.  Have your kid learn another language or take up computer programing.  Maybe it is just me but I see opportunity in this rare break that we get from the hustle and bustle of pre-pandemic life.  I realized how much money I was wasting on BS since this pandemic has started and in the last 5 months of not running around all over the place and I have saved an extra $12k since March.
> 
> Embrace it.  Love it.  These times will pass
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I embraced it. Still doing what me and my family love. I bet you secretly are to, unless you are living in a bunker in rural kansas.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> No, stats don't make such statements. What stats tell you "healthy young students can go to class"? Have you not seen all the schools having to close because of outbreaks? Are you living in a freaking cave?  You are making that assumption based on personal bias using really bad correlative methods. Just because kids typically don't die from covid doesn't mean they should be in a classroom. It has now been scientifically proven they are super carriers. Meaning they can go around and function normally with the virus while spreading it to parents, other relatives, coaches, teachers, immunocompromised children and any other adults they are in contact with. That is a problem you are completely overlooking. So take a deep breath, try reading the evidence from an unbiased position and realize this isn't some vast conspiracy to keep kids from playing soccer. The stats such as infection rates and death rates are real and they aren't that good. In fact many researchers think the counts are vastly under-reported.


I stopped reading after your first sentence becuase only 6% of death were caused by covid only. Do you deny this fact? If you do not have comorbidities, your chance of dying is extremely low. Apparently you disagree lol


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Eagle, where you're goat at?


My goat is in college and my other goat never been a goat


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Legends, Blues, Surf, Slammers (?). Looks like you drank tons of Koolaid back in the day


This be me back in my addiction with club soccer and winning all all the championships and medals.......


----------



## dean (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I stopped reading after your first sentence becuase only 6% of death were caused by covid only. Do you deny this fact? If you do not have comorbidities, your chance of dying is extremely low. Apparently you disagree lol


Six in ten adults in the US have a chronic disease. Four in ten adults have two or more.

And I've been to Silverlakes enough to know it's likely more than 60% of adults in some areas of our state. Just head over to Dave and Busters or walk around Ontario Mills mall (or don't...I made that mistake).

You and I may not be at risk, but a lot of Americans are.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> My goat is in college and my other goat never been a goat


What club did she play at?  I'm sure you shared,  I just dont remember.  What college?  Maps has nothing to hide and the Kicker is straight up. I dont agree with any of his club soccer takes but he's a meaningful father who wants what's best for his kid and I can;t knock him for that.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> What club did she play at?  I'm sure you shared,  I just dont remember.  What college?  Maps has nothing to hide and the Kicker is straight up. I dont agree with any of his club soccer takes but he's a meaningful father who wants what's best for his kid and I can;t knock him for that.


My dd is not playing anymore, but played for Strikers and Pats (she was very far from a goat). My real goat is a He and he just transferred to CSUF from Big South


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> My dd is not playing anymore, but played for Strikers and Pats (she was very far from a goat). My real goat is a He and he just transferred to CSUF from Big South


Eagle, all the girls are goats imo, just saying.  The fact that they played on the grass and tried is goathood from my place.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

The goat in the NBA is a different analogy.  MJ gets it and Kobe is 2nd........


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

f


thedudeabides said:


> I'm guessing you are neither in health care or health care research so I provided a summary article for you instead of the original study. https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2020/08/looking-at-children-as-the-silent-spreaders-of-sars-cov-2/


I am guessing you have trouble understanding what you read. And it is even funnier if you are in health care and think you are referencing a study that shows children are super spreaders.

Lets review:

You stated studies have shown they are *super spreaders.*

The article you sent didn't say anything about super spreaders. In fact this is what they said: "However, our results show that kids are not protected against this virus. We should not discount children *as potential spreaders for this virus*.”

Again another part where they talk about spread: "The researchers note that although children with COVID-19 are not as likely to become as seriously ill as adults, as asymptomatic carriers or carriers with few symptoms attending school, *they can spread infection* and bring the virus into their homes. "

So again...no reference to super spreader.

*This is your study showing children are super spreaders*?


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 4, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> This pretty much ends this thread. NO FALL SOCCER


No. That just means no Surf Cup this fall. SCDSL is starting first week of October.  Lol


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 4, 2020)

Spfister said:


> F u. Your kid is probably fat lazy and sitting in front of the TV… And one of those kids that is thrilled they can get a subpar education online.  Anyway keep at it while my kid is playing D1!


Who is your kid?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but unless you are truly living in a bubble to include your kids, they are still at risk to covid. I doubt you are doing that. Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe you grow your own food in your backyard and have 0 visitors to ensure your safety. I doubt it.


Nope but grocery delivery and Amazon are working okay.  My mom is a nurse and gets tested regularly and my older kid gets tested 3 times a week.  My wife owns a business that only has 3 other employees and they work remotely.  I work remotely.  So........


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I embraced it. Still doing what me and my family love. I bet you secretly are to, unless you are living in a bunker in rural kansas.


Nope I live in a suburb of San Diego.  I'm in my mid forties and don't party so I'm not sure where you are going with this.  The only real difference is instead of spending thousands of dollars eating out and traveling staying in hotels I am spending more time with my immediate family and not having to commute 20-30 minutes to and from work everyday.  What is so bad about that?  I've travelled a lot, played a D! sport myself, got arrested multiple times and raised a decent young adult.  Maybe I have just developed a little patience.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Strikers? Now you really disappointing me


My kid spent most of her career with Strikers.  U12 though U17.  She turned out okay.  This might surprise you but coaches don't recruit teams they recruit players.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope but grocery delivery and Amazon are working okay.  My mom is a nurse and gets tested regularly and my older kid gets tested 3 times a week.  My wife owns a business that only has 3 other employees and they work remotely.  I work remotely.  So........


So, you got it made Maps.  I know horror stories upon horror stories.  A dad just killed his wife in front of the kids on zoom again.  For all to see live. So good for the kids to watch that real life sh*t play out live.  I want to help all kids have it better.  I make sure mine is ok but I have heart for others too.  I hope we all can help the youth.  I just had a debate with a dad who told me he doesnt understand all the fuss.  Enjoy the time to work from home he says.  His home is in Newport Coast and he has a floor that is his own office.  He also brings in a young, private teacher/nanny that watches the kids and make sure the kiddos are doing zoom class.  She then takes them to the beach.  Mama travels all over the world with big Pharma.  She's basically a scientist who lobby;s for their clients to the FDA in DC.  Interesting stories she shares wit me.  Anyway, my buddy is clue-list on whats really going on in these houses that are not upper class living with all the benefits of having your own nanny.......


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

dean said:


> Six in ten adults in the US have a chronic disease. Four in ten adults have two or more.
> 
> And I've been to Silverlakes enough to know it's likely more than 60% of adults in some areas of our state. Just head over to Dave and Busters or walk around Ontario Mills mall (or don't...I made that mistake).
> 
> You and I may not be at risk, but a lot of Americans are.


Yes, they can be careful and quarantine. Let the rest of us work and go to school.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> So, you got it made Maps.  I know horror stories upon horror stories.  A dad just killed his wife in front of the kids on zoom again.  For all to see live. So good for the kids to watch that real life sh*t play out live.  I want to help all kids have it better.  I make sure mine is ok but I have heart for others too.  I hope we all can help the youth.  I just had a debate with a dad who told me he doesnt understand all the fuss.  Enjoy the time to work from home he says.  His home is in Newport Coast and he has a floor that is his own office.  He also brings in a young, private teacher/nanny that watches the kids and make sure the kiddos are doing zoom class.  She then takes them to the beach.  Mama travels all over the world with big Pharma.  She's basically a scientist who lobby;s for their clients to the FDA in DC.  Interesting stories she shares wit me.  Anyway, my buddy is clue-list on whats really going on in these houses that are not upper class living with all the benefits of having your own nanny.......


Okay.  Most people don't have nannies.  Most people didn't lost their jobs.  My heart goes out to those that did.  We are all having a hard time.  Maybe me being black has just gotten me used to dealing with stuff that is out of my control.  All that we can do is our part.  Wear a mask whenever we are in public.  Wash your hands.  Be kind and understanding to everyone.  Be patient.  We will all get through this together.  No need to blow it out of proportion unless this is just how you pass your time.  In that case.  Keep on complaining.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope but grocery delivery and Amazon are working okay.  My mom is a nurse and gets tested regularly and my older kid gets tested 3 times a week.  My wife owns a business that only has 3 other employees and they work remotely.  I work remotely.  So........


So you 100% trust amazon workers? Do you know who they are? Did they go drinking at a bar this weekend?  You don't know. We can play this game if you want, but unless you are truely in a bubble you're still at risk. Agree to disagree, i don't think im at much risk as long as I'm young and healthy, which I am.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope I live in a suburb of San Diego.  I'm in my mid forties and don't party so I'm not sure where you are going with this.  The only real difference is instead of spending thousands of dollars eating out and traveling staying in hotels I am spending more time with my immediate family and not having to commute 20-30 minutes to and from work everyday.  What is so bad about that?  I've travelled a lot, played a D! sport myself, got arrested multiple times and raised a decent young adult.  Maybe I have just developed a little patience.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Thats great, the difference is I have no issue with you doing what you are doing, even though you don't want to admit you are still at risk having other people deliver your groceries. Ill do me. Good luck to you as well, though luck isn't needed as long as you are healthy.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> My kid spent most of her career with Strikers.  U12 though U17.  She turned out okay.  This might surprise you but coaches don't recruit teams they recruit players.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


If you would pay attention to context, you wouldn't be so defensive. My son played all his life for Strikers


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> So you 100% trust amazon workers? Do you know who they are? Did they go drinking at a bar this weekend?  You don't know. We can play this game if you want, but unless you are truely in a bubble you're still at risk. Agree to disagree, i don't think im at much risk as long as I'm young and healthy, which I am.


I don't trust anyone other than my family and my best friends.  The Amazon guy leaves the stuff on my porch.  No worries.  Do you know how the virus is transmitted?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Thats great, the difference is I have no issue with you doing what you are doing, even though you don't want to admit you are still at risk having other people deliver your groceries. Ill do me. Good luck to you as well, though luck isn't needed as long as you are healthy.


Please do you.  Just don't bitch if the rules aren't on your side.  Keep bitching until you get your way.  It's clearly the American way.  It will totally get your soccer player where he/she wants to go.  His/Her future coaches, employers, co-workers or employees will enjoy them being taught to bitch against anything that doesn't go there way.  Please continue to do you.  I like doing me.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't trust anyone other than my family and my best friends.  The Amazon guy leaves the stuff on my porch.  No worries.  Do you know how the virus is transmitted?


Yup, hopefully no one licks your icecream.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Yup, hopefully no one licks your icecream.


This is the best you have?  You are teaching a great lesson to your children....   What club does your kid play for?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> If you would pay attention to context, you wouldn't be so defensive. My son played all his life for Strikers


There are too many moving parts with complaints and whining coming from many places.  I'm also working so I apologize for missing the context.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Please do you.  Just don't bitch if the rules aren't on your side.  Keep bitching until you get your way.  It's clearly the American way.  It will totally get your soccer player where he/she wants to go.  His/Her future coaches, employers, co-workers or employees will enjoy them being taught to bitch against anything that doesn't go there way.  Please continue to do you.  I like doing me.


Lol, looks like I struck a nerve. No, bitching on my end. Like I said, I'm still doing everything I've been doing. There's a lot of other people bitching that I'm not following the "rules". You do you, ill do me, dont bitch that I'm not doing what you think is right. Lol


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> This is the best you have?  You are teaching a great lesson to your children....   What club does your kid play for?


Is that not out of the realm of possibility? Plenty of viral videos out there for you to see. And thats just the one of the most obvious ways. Dont be mad bro, if this is truely killer, you're not doing enough. Its not killer for healthy people, so let me do me. Sick and at risk people can follow your "thorough" quarentine plan. That should keep them safe right? Lol


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> My kid spent most of her career with Strikers.  *U12 though U17.*  She turned out okay.  This might surprise you but coaches don't recruit teams they recruit players.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I will always be grateful for you Maps.  You and Tad were the only one's who gave it to me straight regarding club soccer after your DD turn 14 years old and what's out there for the young females who want to achieve.  I was a nutty dutty thinking my dd would skip all this and go to the pros......lol!!! Tad told me this was a business after age 14 and the customers want one thing for their DD.  Grades + Excellence + Top Goat all star soccer player= Unicorn and many many doors open and that is 100% awesome.  I support that all the way to a great career for our girls.  Tad played cut throat with everybody because he coached at UCSB and he brought that to Blues.  Maps is the man.  Not perfect, just shares it straight.  The best part, your no hypocrite and neither is your dd.  Welcome back.  Let's get all those old timers back here to help fix this.  Soccer needs to be played everywhere.  Their is also a place for an ECNL or GA or MLS.  Grass roots baby!!!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> How about NBC News? Lol even they show that the guy that got shot chasing kyle had a gun.lol
> 
> Lol fake video? Every mainsteam media that plays the full video is fake then huh? Youre a joke.


Actually a reporter who was 10 feet away and could have been shot. He has already explained what happened. Only one channel let’s that guy on to talk. Kid was dumb for being there but news channels not interesting in talking to anyone that paints the kid as someone protecting themselves from “protestors”. Already known the guy (dude with the gun) who had his arm shot was a “professional” activist.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I stopped reading after your first sentence becuase only 6% of death were caused by covid only. Do you deny this fact? If you do not have comorbidities, your chance of dying is extremely low. Apparently you disagree lol



I disagree with those that are applying a misinterpreted context to the statistic. It happens a lot with people that don't work in health care or research fields. Here's one of numerous articles detailing the flawed narrative that many are putting out there in regards to this fairly meaningless descriptive statistic. If you are not making any kind of point other than only 6% of covid deaths have no other co-morbid factors than my apologies. If you are trying to make a larger point then once again, what is it? https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2020/09/02/why-covid-19-killed-only-6-argument-wrong-column/3454179001/


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> I disagree with those that are applying a misinterpreted context to the statistic. It happens a lot with people that don't work in health care or research fields. Here's one of numerous articles detailing the flawed narrative that many are putting out there in regards to this fairly meaningless descriptive statistic. If you are not making any kind of point other than only 6% of covid deaths have no other co-morbid factors than my apologies. If you are trying to make a larger point then once again, what is it? https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2020/09/02/why-covid-19-killed-only-6-argument-wrong-column/3454179001/


My point is that 6% of 191k deaths out of well over 6 million cases equals to a 99.99% chance survivability rate if you do not have comorbitities, now add if you are under 40 which my immediate family is. Thats not even including the asymptomatic and mild cases that never got tested. I love my chances. People like me and my family should be allowed to work, go to school, and play soccer. If you don't fall into my category, work from home, distance learn, zoom train. They can be as safe as maps doing his quarantine plan so they have nothing to worry about,  right maps? Lol


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 4, 2020)

espola said:


> 17 years old, small for his age, but a big man on the internet.  Then his bluff got called.
> 
> I am mystified by the role of his parents.  Some accounts say they actually brought him to Kenosha and supplied him with the weapon, since he could no legally purchase it on his own.
> 
> The most amazing theory I have heard about this is that Kyle should [plead self defense.  I don't know anything about Wisconson law, but traveling to the site of a disturbance, illegally armed, and looking for a fight undercuts that at least in my mind.


 @espola- Some people just don't get it.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> My point is that 6% of 191k deaths out of well over 6 million cases equals to a 99.99% chance survivability rate if you do not have comorbitities, now add if you are under 40 which my immediate family is. Thats not even including the asymptomatic and mild cases that never got tested. I love my chances. People like me and my family should be allowed to work, go to school, and play soccer. If you don't fall into my category, work from home, distance learn, zoom train. They can be as safe as maps doing his quarantine plan so they have nothing to worry about,  right maps? Lol


I mean, I’ve known for a while that most Americans are dumbf**ks, but when did they get so whiny?  Is poor wittle baby sad that he can’t do whatever the f**k he wants? Sorry not sorry that you’ve been inconvenienced in your life so that lives may be saved.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I mean, I’ve known for a while that most Americans are dumbf**ks, but when did they get so whiny?  Is poor wittle baby sad that he can’t do whatever the f**k he wants? Sorry not sorry that you’ve been inconvenienced in your life so that lives may be saved.


You must not know how to read, i still do what I want. The dumbfuck is you thinking ny was the example we should follow when the intelligent governor put covid patients in nursing homes, hospitals werent overcrowded like he claimed and the navy ship which was sent was barely used. Stay home and keep your ignorant comments to yourself lol.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "looking for a fight"... yet never hurt anybody that didn't physically attack him first after he ran away to avoid the fight he was looking for.
> 
> No wonder you morons are bothered by cops serving justice on career, violent criminals that resist arrest at all costs.  You're fucking brain dead.


First off, you're under age with an AR Rifle? Again, your under age with an AR Rifle!  "Yet never hurt anybody that didn't physically attack first after he ran away to avoid the fight he was looking for"...... clearly you're privileged because like espola said this was a black young man who never hurt anybody that didn't physically attack anyone first after he runaway to avoid a fight a fight he was looking for and carrying an AR would be a totally different outcome. Come on!! Sounds like your the violent criminal with your way of thinking. Your brain isn't dead its just scrambled with BS!


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 4, 2020)

Chizl said:


> If Kyle was a black 17 yr old who pulled the exact same shit your story would be entirely different. Which is why folks call you a racist.
> 
> Kyle tried to surrender to the police but they just drove by. If black Kyle walked toward the police holding an AR would the story end the same way?
> 
> Wake up!


Outlaws the violent criminal here!


----------



## EOTL (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> You must not know how to read, i still do what I want. The dumbfuck is you thinking ny was the example we should follow when the intelligent governor put covid patients in nursing homes, hospitals werent overcrowded like he claimed and the navy ship which was sent was barely used. Stay home and keep your ignorant comments to yourself lol.


15, no 40, ok maybe 100, definitely no way more than 12,000, I mean 60,000, but absolutely positively it won’t get over 200,000. And if it does, it was heartburn and some other s**t that really killed them.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> My point is that 6% of 191k deaths out of well over 6 million cases equals to a 99.99% chance survivability rate if you do not have comorbitities, now add if you are under 40 which my immediate family is. Thats not even including the asymptomatic and mild cases that never got tested. I love my chances. People like me and my family should be allowed to work, go to school, and play soccer. If you don't fall into my category, work from home, distance learn, zoom train. They can be as safe as maps doing his quarantine plan so they have nothing to worry about,  right maps? Lol


Send your last response to a friend that actually knows statistics and they will point out your glaring spurious correlation.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

EOTL said:


> 15, no 40, ok maybe 100, definitely no way more than 12,000, I mean 60,000, but absolutely positively it won’t get over 200,000. And if it does, it was heartburn and some other s**t that really killed them.


Less than 12k died from covid only out of well over 6 million cases, get out and play some soccer, thats what my family is about to do. go ahead and write some sad ignorant comment banging on the keyboard while you are eating cheetos. I promise ill respond tomorrow or so after having some fun quality time outdoors with the family with no masks. Lol


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 4, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Send your last response to a friend that actually knows statistics and they will point out your glaring spurious correlation.


Tell me how I'm wrong. going outside to enjoy the outdoors, I promise ill respond whenever I get back to checking these ignorant posts for fun lol.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Less than 12k died from covid only out of well over 6 million cases, get out and play some soccer, thats what my family is about to do. go ahead and write some sad ignorant comment banging on the keyboard while you are eating cheetos. I promise ill respond tomorrow or so after having some fun quality time outdoors with the family with no masks. Lol


I’m sure it was pretty humiliating for you to be so wrong and so often, but sheesh, you’ve taken denialism to a new level.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Tell me how I'm wrong. going outside to enjoy the outdoors, I promise ill respond whenever I get back to checking these ignorant posts for fun lol.


Trust me, if you have any friends that know stats they will quickly point it out to you. Have a wonderful weekend Sir Fisher....LOL


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 4, 2020)

No soccer in California, for the SUCKERS!
I’ve already had 2 full seasons since July, I need a break! Lol fuck all the haters and fear mongers. Not 1 fucken person has had/gotten the virus from this, let alone has died. So fuck you EOTL, Methy,  and all you posers that kiss their ass.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

A life threatening heat wave is coming to Southern California this Labor Day.  Where or where will the folks flock two?  Will they bring the Corona virus with them to da beach from the IE? Then it goes to my kid who then goes to practice and gives it to her coach somehow and then he goes home and gives it to his wife.  Then, his wife goes to see her mom and then she dies.  WHO is at fault?  Everyone who lives at the beach is going to get killed this weekend.  STOP THIS NOW!!!!!  At least be honest.  Bull poo poo and that's all i got to say about that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Outlaws the violent criminal here!


Are my facts, backed up by photos and video, what upsets you?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> No soccer in California, for the SUCKERS!
> I’ve already had 2 full seasons since July, I need a break! Lol fuck all the haters and fear mongers. Not 1 fucken person has had/gotten the virus from this, let alone has died. So fuck you EOTL, Methy,  and all you posers that kiss their ass.


The one time in my life I try to follow the rules and I'm a sucker.  I cant argue with you either.  I'm a middle of the road milk toast dad.  What the hell has happen to me?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> First off, you're under age with an AR Rifle? Again, your under age with an AR Rifle!  "Yet never hurt anybody that didn't physically attack first after he ran away to avoid the fight he was looking for"...... clearly you're privileged because like espola said this was a black young man who never hurt anybody that didn't physically attack anyone first after he runaway to avoid a fight a fight he was looking for and carrying an AR would be a totally different outcome. Come on!! Sounds like your the violent criminal with your way of thinking. Your brain isn't dead its just scrambled with BS!


Again... all you're telling me is what you think.  Black people murder each other 7 times per day in this country, as evidenced by FACTS, and only 20% of them are ever solved.  So let's not pretend black men aren't getting away with murder.  Jesus Christ... stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> First off, you're under age with an AR Rifle? Again, your under age with an AR Rifle!  "Yet never hurt anybody that didn't physically attack first after he ran away to avoid the fight he was looking for"...... clearly you're privileged because like espola said this was a black young man who never hurt anybody that didn't physically attack anyone first after he runaway to avoid a fight a fight he was looking for and carrying an AR would be a totally different outcome. Come on!! Sounds like your the violent criminal with your way of thinking. Your brain isn't dead its just scrambled with BS!


You professional victims aren't going to like the outcome of Mr. Rittenhouse's trial.  "But... But... But... if he were black!"  STFU.









						What to know about Wisconsin's open-carry laws, self defense and more in Kenosha protest shootings
					

Answers to questions like does Wisconsin have a stand-your-ground law and other relevant information on the fatal Kenosha shootings.



					www.jsonline.com


----------



## Justafan (Sep 4, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> No soccer in California, for the SUCKERS!
> I’ve already had 2 full seasons since July, I need a break! Lol fuck all the haters and fear mongers. Not 1 fucken person has had/gotten the virus from this, let alone has died. So fuck you EOTL, Methy,  and all you posers that kiss their ass.


You came in from outside and having fun to tell loser fear mongerors to fuck off? I don’t think you were having that much fun.

Do me a favor, when you go back outside, be sure to look out for the Dark Shadows, people in dark uniforms, people you’ve never heard of, the mobs, looters and rioters.

Actually, on the looters and rioters, don’t worry about them if they cross state lines with an assault weapon because they’re actually only pussies who are trying to keep the peace.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You came in from outside and having fun to tell loser fear mongerors to fuck off? I don’t think you were having that much fun.
> 
> Do me a favor, when you go back outside, be sure to look out for the Dark Shadows, people in dark uniforms, people you’ve never heard of, the mobs, looters and rioters.
> 
> Actually, on the looters and rioters, don’t worry about them if they cross state lines with an assault weapon because they’re actually only pussies who are trying to keep the peace.



* Wins     Loses     Ties

Pussies       4           0           0
Punks           0           4           0*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You came in from outside and having fun to tell loser fear mongerors to fuck off? I don’t think you were having that much fun.
> 
> Do me a favor, when you go back outside, be sure to look out for the Dark Shadows, people in dark uniforms, people you’ve never heard of, the mobs, looters and rioters.
> 
> Actually, on the looters and rioters, don’t worry about them if they cross state lines with an assault weapon because they’re actually only pussies who are trying to keep the peace.


Hey, Justapuss, turns out he didn't cross state lines with an assault weapon.  It belongs to his buddy.  Maybe we can cover that, in detail, at the funerals of all the violent morons he tried to avoid shooting?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Trust me, if you have any friends that know stats they will quickly point it out to you. Have a wonderful weekend Sir Fisher....LOL


Any other studies you have? 

You talked about super spreaders in children. I said that is not the case. You said here is a study that says so...and yet funnily enough the study didn't say that. 

What happened? You imply you are in the health care field.


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> This will be over after the election.  If democrats win, it will magically go away.  If Trump wins, i hope he takes a more direct action since relection is taken care of. Like I said though, I will not stop going out.  I dont care care what you say.  Youre going to have to deal with it lol.  My kids are smart and will also continue to play soccer. you and your family can continue to be left behind. Nothing has really changed for me and my family. sucks to be you. hope you stop living in fear.





Anon9 said:


> No soccer in California, for the SUCKERS!
> I’ve already had 2 full seasons since July, I need a break! Lol fuck all the haters and fear mongers. Not 1 fucken person has had/gotten the virus from this, let alone has died. So fuck you EOTL, Methy,  and all you posers that kiss their ass.


My kids names are Joseph Vaca #13 B07 and  Isabella Vaca #10 G06 @soccerkeeper1310 We are Los Angeles South Bay natives and love our city and our state ! I would love for all you California Haters to move! Please move Bye Bye you will not be missed. For those of you that know my family you know they love to play and I enjoy watching them. We take the advice of the experts and follow the rules to be as safe as we can. I’m personally okay with soccer not being played at the moment we have just focused on their training so that they are ready when the time comes. We don’t hide in basements around here but we do stay away from large gatherings or unnecessary events. I would love for all the people that don’t feel the need to be cautious to tell me who you are and who your kids are so I know who to stay away from. I’m not arguing with you or telling you what to do or judging your behavior . I do think if everyone followed the rules and really just tried to think of others we could be back playing. For all of you Going to AZ , Utah who are you who is your kid ? Again I’m not judging nor do I care what you do but I’d like my kids to stay away from you for a few. Arizona and Utah ? Do they have formidable teams ? I ask because in the 06 07 years I’ll tell you I’d rather just train no competition why go. And to all the tough guys getting all loud relax you keyboard gangsters the kids are tough they will come out of this stronger mentally and physically. If you and you so called goat are having a mental breakdown guess what not a goat ! My kids are not goat which for me stands for greatest of all time . That has to be earned. Enjoy yourself safely good luck to you and your kids! California Love!!!!!!! SoCal some of the best soccer players in the states keep them healthy!


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Any other studies you have?
> 
> You talked about super spreaders in children. I said that is not the case. You said here is a study that says so...and yet funnily enough the study didn't say that.
> 
> What happened? You imply you are in the health care field.





Desert Hound said:


> Any other studies you have?
> 
> You talked about super spreaders in children. I said that is not the case. You said here is a study that says so...and yet funnily enough the study didn't say that.
> 
> What happened? You imply you are in the health care field.











						New Study Shows Kids Are COVID Spreaders, Too
					

Coronavirus testing performed in Chicago in March and April shows that children and teens tend to have as much virus in their nasal passages as adults, according to a research letter published online July 30 in JAMA Pediatrics.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> For all of you Going to AZ , Utah who are you who is your kid ? Again I’m not judging nor do I care what you do but I’d like my kids to stay away from you for a few. Arizona and Utah ?


Why? 

AZ right now is safer vs CA. You would be helping your kids out by sending them somewhere safer


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> New Study Shows Kids Are COVID Spreaders, Too
> 
> 
> Coronavirus testing performed in Chicago in March and April shows that children and teens tend to have as much virus in their nasal passages as adults, according to a research letter published online July 30 in JAMA Pediatrics.
> ...


I know technical terms are hard for you.

You claimed studies showed children were SUPER SPREADERS.

I said that is false.

You keep posting links that don't have anything to do with them being super spreaders as you claim.

Your article quotes this: "It remains a mystery why kids haven't been shown to be *as infectious as adults* when it comes to COVID-19, Adalja said."

So...anything out there to back your claim that children are super spreaders?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You professional victims aren't going to like the outcome of Mr. Rittenhouse's trial.  "But... But... But... if he were black!"  STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im still waiting for you to call the Patriot Prayer guy a “sack of shit.”  C’mon tough guy, you can do it.

I’m also waiting for you to call Breona Taylor an “innocent victim.” Tik Tok, Tik Tok.

And yes you were right and I was wrong on the 3rd shooting victim having a gun.

See it's not that hard to admit when you are wrong.

The 3rd victim having a gun is only relevant to a self defense claim against him.  Doesn’t count against the skateboarder or the 1st shooting victim.  

And like I’ve said twice, this all hinges of the justification of the 1st shooting.

If you have a video of that I’d love to see it. I’ve seen only blurry shit. But a journalist following both of them says victim threw a bag of something at him, victim then walks towards shooter and puts hands on the rifle as if to take it from Ritty boy. Somewhere in here there’s the 1st shot, possibly after he threw the bag and before he grabbed the rifle, then folllowed by others. 

So one aspect is the legal part and the other is the “man” part.  

Legally, his intent traveling across state lines and armed is going to play a big part. Getting thrown a bag of whatever, is that going to be considered and assault with a deadly weapon? Ability to retreat/stand you ground, will all play a role.

But the bigger picture is that Outlaw is a big fucken phony pussy. So when Antifa travels to another state to be part of a protest, I’m sure you’ll tell us that they have innocent intentions and are only there to keep the peace. Noooo, they’re not there to rile things up and cause trouble.

So next time, I’ll wait for you to say that Antifa are just poor little victims.

And boy isn’t it funny that all you tough law and order guys, and Covid ass kickers, have turned into pussies and claim self defense because little Johnny threw a bag of Cheetos at me and ran towards me with his skateboard. 

But, but, but...... I told you Outlaw, everybody is a tough guy until they’re little Johnny gets popped with a crime, then they claim self defense like a little bitch, and do a gofundme account to hire the best lawyer out there. The same lawyer you couldn’t stand for defending child molesters and guys like OJ. Everybody hates Johnny Cochran until they need...........

First step is to admit you’re a hypocrite.  Repeat after me, my name is Outlaw and I’m a hypocrite.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> New Study Shows Kids Are COVID Spreaders, Too
> 
> 
> Coronavirus testing performed in Chicago in March and April shows that children and teens tend to have as much virus in their nasal passages as adults, according to a research letter published online July 30 in JAMA Pediatrics.
> ...


Now your latest article did have a tidbit that has been discussed on here a lot.

"According to the CDC, just 7% of U.S. COVID-19 cases, and less than 0.1% of related deaths, have occurred in people under the age of 18. *And so far in 2020, fewer children have died from COVID-19 than typically die from the flu in a given year.*"

And yet we sit here on this forum and argue if children in school and playing soccer is safe. Does anybody look at the data?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> My kids names are Joseph Vaca #13 B07 and  Isabella Vaca #10 G06 @soccerkeeper1310 We are Los Angeles South Bay natives and love our city and our state ! I would love for all you California Haters to move! Please move Bye Bye you will not be missed. For those of you that know my family you know they love to play and I enjoy watching them. We take the advice of the experts and follow the rules to be as safe as we can. I’m personally okay with soccer not being played at the moment we have just* focused on their training so that they are ready when the time comes.* We don’t hide in basements around here but we do stay away from large gatherings or unnecessary events. I would love for all the people that don’t feel the need to be cautious to tell me who you are and who your kids are so I know who to stay away from. I’m not arguing with you or telling you what to do or judging your behavior .* I do think if everyone followed the rules and really just tried to think of others we could be back playing. For all of you Going to AZ , Utah who are you who is your kid ? Again I’m not judging nor do I care what you do but I’d like my kids to stay away from you for a few. Arizona and Utah ? Do they have formidable teams ?* I ask because in the 06 07 years I’ll tell you I’d rather just train no competition why go. And to all the tough guys getting all loud relax you keyboard gangsters the kids are tough they will come out of this stronger mentally and physically. If you and you so called goat are having a mental breakdown guess what not a goat ! My kids are not goat which for me stands for greatest of all time . That has to be earned. Enjoy yourself safely good luck to you and your kids! California Love!!!!!!! SoCal some of the best soccer players in the states keep them healthy!


Amen and thanks for sharing your heart.  Honest Q "when the time comes."  Do you have any idea when that will be?  My dd has just this last season left and was hoping to finish out with a bang.  TY.  Next point.  We did excellent in OC so far and 98% of us obeyed.  mask and all.  HB, those rebels should be dead for the non masking they were up to.  I dont think we will be back playing anytime soon, unless of course _____________wins the election.  My dd has to play a game.  Not all athletes are like that.  I would have traveled land and sea to play baseball or basketball.  I was and I'm still in love with sports.  Not the pros right now, just pure sports.


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Why?
> 
> AZ right now is safer vs CA. You would be helping your kids out by sending them somewhere safer
> 
> View attachment 8934


No one worth playing in 06 07 . Why risk it if I were to have them travel for soccer it would be overseas if I wanted to take on the risk. I thought people wanted quality games not just a game. Nah we will stay in California.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Also, I think it's swell that Socal is driving to AZ every weekend to play soccer.  We owe AZ a few extra road to road games.  I welcome the opportunity to go to another state and see what's up.  I love the beach so I would never move to AZ.  My rich pal said my wife and I could rent out his crib for $250 a month.  Dude has a killer pool and hot tub.  Small house on the backside of hole #8.  I'm going to work on my short game.  I drive for show and putt for dough.  My short game sucks and my trap play is for the birds.  DH, you golf bro?  My friend has free golf on one of the nighest ass course in your State.  We can play some skins?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

Justafan said:


> The 3rd victim having a gun is only relevant to a self defense claim against him. Doesn’t count against the skateboarder or the 1st shooting victim.
> 
> And like I’ve said twice, this all hinges of the justification of the 1st shooting.











						Column: Here’s why Kyle Rittenhouse, the teen shooting suspect in Kenosha killings, is likely to get off
					

Kyle Rittenhouse, the Illinois teen who prosecutors allege killed two and wounded one in shootings during street protests in Kenosha on Aug. 25, has a good self-defense claim and will probably be acquitted on those charges.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## Justafan (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> * Wins     Loses     Ties
> 
> Pussies       4           0           0
> Punks           0           4           0*


Micah Xavier Johnson  - 5   0   7









						Dallas Police 'Ambush': 12 Officers Shot, 5 Killed During Protest
					

Much of downtown Dallas was in lockdown after snipers shot 12 officers, five fatally, during a protest over deadly police shootings.




					www.nbcnews.com
				











						Dallas sniper who gunned down 5 cops 'wanted to kill white people,' chief says
					

Five Dallas police officers were killed and seven wounded by a sniper who "wanted to kill white people" during an anti-police brutality protest Thursday, an explosion of violence that President Obama declared a “vicious, calculated and despicable attack on law enforcement.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> DH, you golf bro? My friend has free golf on one of the nighest ass course in your State. We can play some skins?


Club championship this weekend at one of the best courses in the state. Los Caballeros in Wickenburg. It will be fun.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Club championship this weekend at one of the best courses in the state. Los Caballeros in Wickenburg. It will be fun.


Oh oh, I open my big mouth again.  I will check this course out and then i will probably be asking for some Mulligans and a few strokes.  I should have asked what your handicap is.  Well, were waiting.........?????


----------



## Justafan (Sep 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Column: Here’s why Kyle Rittenhouse, the teen shooting suspect in Kenosha killings, is likely to get off
> 
> 
> Kyle Rittenhouse, the Illinois teen who prosecutors allege killed two and wounded one in shootings during street protests in Kenosha on Aug. 25, has a good self-defense claim and will probably be acquitted on those charges.
> ...



So you agree with me, it all comes down to the 1st shooting.  I never claimed I knew all the facts to the 1st shooting.  See my posts.  Also remember, the DA's filed the charges and so they have a theory of the case that we have not heard of yet, at least I haven't.  We know the defense's theory, so we'll see.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> A life threatening heat wave is coming to Southern California this Labor Day.  Where or where will the folks flock two?  Will they bring the Corona virus with them to da beach from the IE? Then it goes to my kid who then goes to practice and gives it to her coach somehow and then he goes home and gives it to his wife.  Then, his wife goes to see her mom and then she dies.  WHO is at fault?  Everyone who lives at the beach is going to get killed this weekend.  STOP THIS NOW!!!!!  At least be honest.  Bull poo poo and that's all i got to say about that!!!!!!!!!!


if the coach gets it its on him for not protecting himself.  either mask and social distancing works or this is all BS.  everyone is responsible for themselves.  I got it and its my fault I let my guard down. If i had been doing what they recommend i would have been fine.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> if the coach gets it its on him for not protecting himself.  either mask and social distancing works or this is all BS.  everyone is responsible for themselves.  I got it and its my fault I let my guard down. If i had been doing what they recommend i would have been fine.


How was it?  I know others who fought it off and it was like a little bug poking them in da back with hot needles.  Were you afraid at night?  My other friend had 103 temp and blood in his pee and thought he was going to die.  Took 6 days to find out he needed to stop drinking whisky at night.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> How was it?  I know others who fought it off and it was like a little bug poking them in da back with hot needles.  Were you afraid at night?  My other friend had 103 temp and blood in his pee and thought he was going to die.  Took 6 days to find out he needed to stop drinking whisky at night.


i wasn't afraid at all my wife was because i was alone in quarantine at a hotel.  I had a major case of the F its so i didn't worry about dying. I had low grade fever, splitting headache and was tired as in slept ALL day ALL night tired for 5 days, really bad cough.   my 2 cents if someone gets it is vitamin D (several interesting articles with links to C19) tylenol, If you get to a doctor they will more than likely get a Z pack and an inhaler. Alkaline water  when i  drank that I broke my fever that night maybe coincidence. It wasn't the worst I've ever been sick but everyone is different 20 co workers got it and some had no symptoms others had mild to severe. Im in somewhat good health and no co moralities.  I do say wear a mask and distance but im in favor business open with some common sense.  I would like to see schools open too.  just my opinion


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> i wasn't afraid at all my wife was because i was alone in quarantine at a hotel.  I had a major case of the F its so i didn't worry about dying. I had low grade fever, splitting headache and was tired as in slept ALL day ALL night tired for 5 days, really bad cough.   my 2 cents if someone gets it is vitamin D (several interesting articles with links to C19) tylenol, If you get to a doctor they will more than likely get a Z pack and an inhaler. *Alkaline water * when i  drank that I broke my fever that night maybe coincidence. It wasn't the worst I've ever been sick but everyone is different 20 co workers got it and some had no symptoms others had mild to severe. Im in somewhat good health and no co moralities.  I do say wear a mask and distance but im in favor business open with some common sense.  I would like to see schools open too.  just my opinion


6 months in a row with pure Alkaline h20.  Have to drive to Carlsbad.  I swear by it.  I'm vegan now too.  I feel like I'm 25 now.  I just shot hoops with my son and kicked his ass on the play ground.  One on one.  He's been talking crap about my parenting lately with my DD.  10-3 blow away.  Posted him up a lot.  He's lifting weight so he's not a push over any more but I know how to do step over, ddbl pump fake and then my baby sky hook that Magic taught me   Still works like a charm.....


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 4, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> i wasn't afraid at all my wife was because i was alone in quarantine at a hotel.  I had a major case of the F its so i didn't worry about dying. I had low grade fever, splitting headache and was tired as in slept ALL day ALL night tired for 5 days, really bad cough.   my 2 cents if someone gets it is vitamin D (several interesting articles with links to C19) tylenol, If you get to a doctor they will more than likely get a Z pack and an inhaler. Alkaline water  when i  drank that I broke my fever that night maybe coincidence. It wasn't the worst I've ever been sick but everyone is different 20 co workers got it and some had no symptoms others had mild to severe. Im in somewhat good health and no co moralities.  I do say wear a mask and distance but im in favor business open with some common sense.  I would like to see schools open too.  just my opinion


You mean you didn’t die? You must have killed somebody for sure. How many did you send to their grave? According to EOTL, if you get it you die, or you at least kill somebody.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> You mean you didn’t die? You must have killed somebody for sure. How many did you send to their grave? According to EOTL, if you get it you die, or you at least kill somebody.


The first US Covid death was where?  How about first mass death count in Nursing home?  I flew back from Seattle Jan 22 and I swear, the whole plane had the flu and I'm sure some had the Wuhan Virus.  My pal up there got sick for 10 days and i got sick for 4 days when I got back.  Basically, everything Jose said about it, I had.  Felt like sh*t.  Jose, please do lung scan and brain scan to see if you have any, "rest of your life issues."  My wife sleeps in my bed with me so she got sick too, but for only 6 hours.  That's when the light went on to go healthy. Corona hit us hard in March with much fear and the unkown and panic and more fear and then jobs lost and then riots and more businesses shut down for ever and people lost everything.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I know technical terms are hard for you.
> 
> You claimed studies showed children were SUPER SPREADERS.
> 
> ...


"As" is the key word meaning not as much as but does NOT mean they don't spread the disease. This study along with others concludes the viral loads in children are very high. That combined with evidence of positive case spikes in adults after school openings have led researchers to believe the kids were significant contributors to those spikes. That's what makes them potential super spreaders. Sorry the article doesn't use that term but I'm pretty sure you can't produce something that is peer reviewed that says children are not super spreaders so what's the point of arguing with you. There is a reason schools are closed and many of the ones that opened already, had evidence of rapid spread of the disease to other classmates and then to adults. Call that whatever you want but it's not good. Now run along and get your next reply from Q, I'll stick with science and reality.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> 6 months in a row with pure Alkaline h20.  Have to drive to Carlsbad.  I swear by it.  I'm vegan now too.  I feel like I'm 25 now.  I just shot hoops with my son and kicked his ass on the play ground.  One on one.  He's been talking crap about my parenting lately with my DD.  10-3 blow away.  Posted him up a lot.  He's lifting weight so he's not a push over any more but I know how to do step over, ddbl pump fake and then my baby sky hook that Magic taught me   Still works like a charm.....


I put in a alk. system under the sink I've had it for a year i like it.  Did you do a kramer at the dojo with your boy? haha  Ive been plant based im not a vegan there is a difference it does help out a lot. I fell off the wagon but im working my way back.   I sleep like a baby now too.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> The first US Covid death was where?  How about first mass death count in Nursing home?  I flew back from Seattle Jan 22 and I swear, the whole plane had the flu and I'm sure some had the Wuhan Virus.  My pal up there got sick for 10 days and i got sick for 4 days when I got back.  Basically, everything Jose said about it, I had.  Felt like sh*t.  Jose, please do lung scan and brain scan to see if you have any, "rest of your life issues."  My wife sleeps in my bed with me so she got sick too, but for only 6 hours.  That's when the light went on to go healthy. Corona hit us hard in March with much fear and the unkown and panic and more fear and then jobs lost and then riots and more businesses shut down for ever and people lost everything.


i still have a minor cough i am going to get a follow up soon but i wanted to see it out first.Also my sense of smell is whacky i don't know if it related to the bug or not.    the first scan i had was the classic covid lung


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> i still have a minor cough i am going to get a follow up soon but i wanted to see it out first.Also my sense of smell is whacky i don't know if it related to the bug or not.    the first scan i had was the classic covid lung


My taste buds were horrible.  It took weeks before I could taste.  I fell off the wagon at TGIF and it was there that my taste buds came back.  That sauce was real that day and I felt whole again.  Smell and taste is very important in my life, let me tell you


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 4, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> i wasn't afraid at all my wife was because i was alone in quarantine at a hotel.  I had a major case of the F its so i didn't worry about dying. I had low grade fever, splitting headache and was tired as in slept ALL day ALL night tired for 5 days, really bad cough.   my 2 cents if someone gets it is vitamin D (several interesting articles with links to C19) tylenol, If you get to a doctor they will more than likely get a Z pack and an inhaler. Alkaline water  when i  drank that I broke my fever that night maybe coincidence. It wasn't the worst I've ever been sick but everyone is different 20 co workers got it and some had no symptoms others had mild to severe. Im in somewhat good health and no co moralities.  I do say wear a mask and distance but im in favor business open with some common sense.  I would like to see schools open too.  just my opinion


were you the one who kept sending your kid to practice after testing positive?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> No one worth playing in 06 07 . Why risk it if I were to have them travel for soccer it would be overseas if I wanted to take on the risk. I thought people wanted quality games not just a game. Nah we will stay in California.


Risk what exactly? Listen in a general sense if you don't want to go to AZ to play when you have stuff in CA I get it. That is legit. There are all kinds of good reasons to play soccer solely in CA. But to say you don't want to go to AZ based on risk...that tells all of us...you actually have not looked at the data. 

Risk wise there isn't any. 330 people nationwide have died with covid who are under the age of 24. 

Flu numbers are about the same...and I suspect you guys do all your stuff during flu season without batting an eye. Right? You were running around last year and years prior during flu season and not having a second thought. Even though the data shows that covid for youngers is about the same if not less than the flu risk. 

And as stated...based on data AZ is safer vs having your kid hang out in CA right now.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Oh oh, I open my big mouth again.  I will check this course out and then i will probably be asking for some Mulligans and a few strokes.  I should have asked what your handicap is.  Well, were waiting.........?????


Well before my kids were playing sports and I could play 70+ rounds a year I was at a 4 handicap. 

Right now I fluctuate between an 8-10. I just dont play enough to be consistent anymore.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> "As" is the key word meaning not as much as but does NOT mean they don't spread the disease.


Now you see if you had said hey kids have the potential to spread the disease and in fact do, I would not have had an issue.

But you claimed they are super spreaders. And you implied you are in health care. If you are, you know damn well the difference between the concept of a super spreader vs a person/group who has the potential to spread a disease.

And both articles you produced imply that kids while they do spread the disease, do so at a smaller rate vs adults. Which once again is far from the concept of a super spreader.

And while I have not as you say produced an article stating kids are super spreaders...*you have yet to produce one that does.  And apparently with 2 prompts asking you to do so, you cannot. *

The vast majority of the literature out there indicates that kids spread covid at a rate LESS than adults.

So who is getting their info from Q (left or right) and who is not? You are the one that made a claim that now for some reason cannot find all the studies that you said were out there regarding it. Where are they?

If studies as you claimed showed kids as super spreaders...start listing them. If not, then who exactly is pushing falsehoods?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Well before my kids were playing sports and I could play 70+ rounds a year I was at a 4 handicap.
> 
> Right now I fluctuate between an 8-10. I just dont play enough to be consistent anymore.


Oh sh*t, I need to eat crow.  Tell you what.  Let's play your ball and you can teach me a few things?  I swear I had a friend who played on the Nike Tour back in the day. I would play with this guy and he would shoot 69, 71, 68, 72 on these hard courses in Palm Springs.  I got invited to a best ball 4 man drunk golf tournament a long time ago when I was lucky to break 100.  I took him and another guy who could putt for dough and his friend who could  hit a wedge.  Anyway, Chad calls me a few days before the tournament and he says he cant get out of the box straight.  I'm like, "what does that mean Chad?"  He says he cant drive for show anymore and hit 85% fairways like before.  I still think were good and I act like I didnt hear what I thought he said.  I already told my other pal about how incredible Chad was and we had a winning team.  Chad told me he's all messed up in da head win we get to hole #1.  I was fuc*ing shocked how mental Golf can be,  He was all superstitious and said the Lord is humbling him.  Sure enough, he cant hit the dam ball off the tee.  My pal is like, "dude, whats up with Mr Nike."  We came in last place and Chad quit playing after that game.  He game me his Driver and then gave his clubs to his neighbors kid.  Straight up true story........


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Oh sh*t, I need to eat crow.  Tell you what.  Let's play your ball and you can teach me a few things?  I swear I had a friend who played on the Nike Tour back in the day. I would play with this guy and he would shoot 69, 71, 68, 72 on these hard courses in Palm Springs.  I got invited to a best ball 4 man drunk golf tournament a long time ago when I was lucky to break 100.  I took him and another guy who could putt for dough and his friend who could  hit a wedge.  Anyway, Chad calls me a few days before the tournament and he says he cant get out of the box straight.  I'm like, "what does that mean Chad?"  He says he cant drive for show anymore and hit 85% fairways like before.  I still think were good and I act like I didnt hear what I thought he said.  I already told my other pal about how incredible Chad was and we had a winning team.  Chad told me he's all messed up in da head win we get to hole #1.  I was fuc*ing shocked how mental Golf can be,  He was all superstitious and said the Lord is humbling him.  Sure enough, he cant hit the dam ball off the tee.  My pal is like, "dude, whats up with Mr Nike."  We came in last place and Chad quit playing after that game.  He game me his Driver and then gave his clubs to his neighbors kid.  Straight up true story........




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297314136657993728


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 4, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> were you the one who kept sending your kid to practice after testing positive?


read my post again then get back to me


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 4, 2020)

I just want to send out a big thank you to the Cactus Cup for accepting our team in this years tournament.  Also, thank you to the great State of AZ for opening up your home to us.  And, to the teams who have invited us to scrimmage back to back so our girls are ready to for SW ECNL League.  I can;t wait to eat your food and pump gas for way less in AZ.  Plus, the people are chill and they produce great teams.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 4, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Disneyland will be open before schools in LA County.
> And how is it science to have people stacked in lines sometimes indoors for minutes at a time next to each other, but stadiums outside at reduced capacity wearing masks aren't even o.k. in the yellow zone?
> [/Q





Anon9 said:


> No soccer in California, for the SUCKERS!
> I’ve already had 2 full seasons since July, I need a break! Lol fuck all the haters and fear mongers. Not 1 fucken person has had/gotten the virus from this, let alone has died. So fuck you EOTL, Methy,  and all you posers that kiss their ass.


That you know of.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 4, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Micah Xavier Johnson  - 5   0   7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you glorifying this?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 4, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Are you glorifying this?


WTF! I thought you were throwing bags and drinking Rye!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 4, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> WTF! I thought you were throwing bags and drinking Rye!


Guests throw first....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 4, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Guests throw first....


Well, tell the chef he needs to tuck in his elbows.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Im still waiting for you to call the Patriot Prayer guy a “sack of shit.”  C’mon tough guy, you can do it.
> 
> I’m also waiting for you to call Breona Taylor an “innocent victim.” Tik Tok, Tik Tok.
> 
> ...


Hey, little girl, I posted a very clear video for you on the OFF TOPIC.  Ask your boyfriend for permission to go there and watch it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Micah Xavier Johnson  - 5   0   7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, sometimes even the hood rats are good at something... even if it was 4 years ago.  Meanwhile, blacks murder each other 50 times per week.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, sometimes even the hood rats are good at something... even if it was 4 years ago.  Meanwhile, blacks murder each other 50 times per week.


And whites murder everyone and everything including the planet.  There I can be a racist tool just like you.  You are such a racist piece of shit you are bound to get smacked in the face with your bad karma.  Let’s just hope that it is only you that suffers and that your bullshit doesn’t hurt your family.

You are a pathetic piece of elephant shit.

Have a nice day toolbot.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 5, 2020)

Time to play ball!!!!!!  Time to get fired up and pumped Fall Ball that is coming and so is Soccer for all.  Stay Strong and Stay Safe and enjoy Saturday, Sunday and Monday for Labor Day.  I'm playing sports all weekend   I need the exercise.  When you drop 20 lbs of toxic poison and sh*t, you feel younger and healthy.  That is the key to life and how not to be scared of your bad healthy.  Do something about it and stop making excuses.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, little girl, I posted a very clear video for you on the OFF TOPIC.  Ask your boyfriend for permission to go there and watch it.


You are why there is an antifa.  Racist pieces of shit like you who can’t actually do anything except be a keyboard commando and like that 17 year old sack of horse shit bring a gun to a protest because you are a pussy and can’t fight like a man.

You must realize that you are a bitch.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 5, 2020)

My friend left early this morning to AZ for a scrimmage later today and tomorrow.  My other pal is going to a big baseball tournament as well.  All out of the State.  I hope we can all find some common ground to help fight this virus.  Today, beach sports will be on display, so come one down to HB, Newport, Laguna, DP and of course, San Clemente.  I was talking to some teens earlier in the week and the #1 concern they have is their parents and all their arguing over this and that.  let's all try and get along and be nice today.  Let's do this socal and beat this virus together.  I know we can do it.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 5, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are why there is an antifa.  Racist pieces of shit like you who can’t actually do anything except be a keyboard commando and like that 17 year old sack of horse shit bring a gun to a protest because you are a pussy and can’t fight like a man.
> 
> *You must realize that you are a bitch.*


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Again... all you're telling me is what you think.  Black people murder each other 7 times per day in this country, as evidenced by FACTS, and only 20% of them are ever solved.  So let's not pretend black men aren't getting away with murder.  Jesus Christ... stop embarrassing yourself.


Criminals behind the computer like yourself speaks volumes on your ignorants views. Hopefully one day you'll be able to see through all your hatred you have and one day your dark heart will realize how blinded you are. Can't wait for soccer to come back so we can get back to real soccer topics! Unfortunately until then the real caring soccer parents on this forum will continue to see your avatar and comments to pray to see you BANNED FOR LIFE! Until then keep entertaining us until that day comes.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 5, 2020)

I feel like every thread on this forum is nothing but political arguments.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Now you see if you had said hey kids have the potential to spread the disease and in fact do, I would not have had an issue.
> 
> But you claimed they are super spreaders. And you implied you are in health care. If you are, you know damn well the difference between the concept of a super spreader vs a person/group who has the potential to spread a disease.
> 
> ...





Desert Hound said:


> Now you see if you had said hey kids have the potential to spread the disease and in fact do, I would not have had an issue.
> 
> But you claimed they are super spreaders. And you implied you are in health care. If you are, you know damn well the difference between the concept of a super spreader vs a person/group who has the potential to spread a disease.
> 
> ...


Are you trained in health care or health care research?


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 5, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I feel like every thread on this forum is nothing but political arguments.


this is what happens when there is no soccer to argue over.  Everyone is irritated


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 5, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> this is what happens when there is no soccer to argue over.  Everyone is irritated


Yes, I just had inner road rage coming back from Laguna.  It is what it is and welcome to da beach.  I love you all and trust that everyone will be safe and follow the rules.  I welcome the trip to AZ for personal reasons.  Is the Cactus Cup a tournament or just three games and go home?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> And whites murder everyone and everything including the planet.  There I can be a racist tool just like you.  You are such a racist piece of shit you are bound to get smacked in the face with your bad karma.  Let’s just hope that it is only you that suffers and that your bullshit doesn’t hurt your family.
> 
> You are a pathetic piece of elephant shit.
> 
> Have a nice day toolbot.


Yes, whites do murder everyone... just like Hispanics, just like Asians and just like POC, which you feel obligated to mention you are, in every one of your posts.  The difference is, no other race plays the victim when one of their criminals is held accountable.  Not one.  You are such a fucking whiner about your skin color... too bad you can't see it.  Let's hope all the "maturing" you claimed to have done means you really ARE done inviting to fight people, every time someone disagrees with you, as a fucking grown man of middle age.

I bring facts to the argument, and the facts are THAT black people murder each other 10 times more often than any white person or cop murders them.  THAT of the 50 black on black murders that occur every month, only 20% of them are ever solved.  THAT is the truth and no amount of playing "we NBA players are in fear for our lives from police" bullshit is going to change it.  If the facts both you, go impress your distaste for the truth amongst your POC and educate them on how being a piece of shit criminal, that refuses to comply with arrest in the process of multiple felonies, can be a bad idea and a stain on all POC.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Now you see if you had said hey kids have the potential to spread the disease and in fact do, I would not have had an issue.
> 
> But you claimed they are super spreaders. And you implied you are in health care. If you are, you know damn well the difference between the concept of a super spreader vs a person/group who has the potential to spread a disease.
> 
> ...


Part of the major problem is you mis-attributed the word super spreader to me multiple times. Go back and read my original post. I clearly stated "super carrier" which based on the latest studies is correct because my whole point is kids are asymptomatic carriers and now we know they carry a very high viral load. Initial viral load is absolutely critical and the big reason New York blew up with deaths initially. Yes, it is inconclusive whether children are spreading these high virus loads to adults but why open up schools until there is definitive peer reviewed research? Likewise you can't produce any peer reviewed evidence that kids don't spread the disease to adults. You also have touted Arizona as a model for re-opening. Actually, their death rate was one of the worst in the country and if you apply population density metrics you could argue they were even worse than New York for deaths. The it's a hoax, do almost nothing for 3 month strategy is 99% of the reason we are here debating this today. We could have had cases down to such a small number by now if everyone would have simply worn masks in public vigilantly. It's that simple. So let's stick with the knowns. Kids have high rates of viral load and can easily test positive for the disease. It appears thankfully that they rarely die but we don't have any conclusive evidence of how many adult deaths are attributable to community spread from children. That's very important to know. We also don't know the long term effects children may have if they get the disease.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are why there is an antifa.  Racist pieces of shit like you who can’t actually do anything except be a keyboard commando and like that 17 year old sack of horse shit bring a gun to a protest because you are a pussy and can’t fight like a man.
> 
> You must realize that you are a bitch.


Racist?  I post facts.  Give me examples of how I've been wrong on the statistics I provide.  What happened to "I've matured"?  For someone that thinks as highly of himself as you sure do, you'd think outgrowing fighting would find its way to you at some point.  You perpetuate the stereotype, don't you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Criminals behind the computer like yourself speaks volumes on your ignorants views. Hopefully one day you'll be able to see through all your hatred you have and one day your dark heart will realize how blinded you are. Can't wait for soccer to come back so we can get back to real soccer topics! Unfortunately until then the real caring soccer parents on this forum will continue to see your avatar and comments to pray to see you BANNED FOR LIFE! Until then keep entertaining us until that day comes.


Criminals behind the computer?  LMAO!  What the fuck does that even mean?  My views are ignorant?  My views are facts.  And you won't have the guts to mention a single statistic I've provided as being wrong.  Sorry the truth hurts your feelings, but now you see what most of silent America sees when they see bullshit behavior, like sexual assault and violating a restraining order, as unacceptable.  That YOU believe you shouldn't be held accountable if your skin is a certain color.  It's racist to hold certain people to a lawful standard.  Keep fucking whining... it's all you can contribute.  I'm the one telling you pussies to go to the OFF TOPIC thread and none of you are capable of doing it.  Ban yourself, fuck stick.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, whites do murder everyone... just like Hispanics, just like Asians and just like POC, which you feel obligated to mention you are, in every one of your posts.  The difference is, no other race plays the victim when one of their criminals is held accountable.  Not one.  You are such a fucking whiner about your skin color... too bad you can't see it.  Let's hope all the "maturing" you claimed to have done means you really ARE done inviting to fight people, every time someone disagrees with you, as a fucking grown man of middle age.
> 
> I bring facts to the argument, and the facts are THAT black people murder each other 10 times more often than any white person or cop murders them.  THAT of the 50 black on black murders that occur every month, only 20% of them are ever solved.  THAT is the truth and no amount of playing "we NBA players are in fear for our lives from police" bullshit is going to change it.  If the facts both you, go impress your distaste for the truth amongst your POC and educate them on how being a piece of shit criminal, that refuses to comply with arrest in the process of multiple felonies, can be a bad idea and a stain on all POC.


My bad... 50 black on black murders EVERY WEEK!


----------



## Y_T (Sep 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> MakeAPlay said:
> 
> 
> > You are why there is an antifa.  Racist pieces of shit like you who can’t actually do anything except be a keyboard commando and like that 17 year old sack of horse shit bring a gun to a protest because you are a pussy and can’t fight like a man.
> ...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

CDM Yesterday.  No soccer in Socal, but come on down to da beach.  HB was even more crowded.  This is why I believe what this is all about. Today, it's going to feel like hell.  I took my pooch on a walk at 5am and I was sweating,  

From oC Register......
At Huntington State Beach, the crowds were *some of the biggest seen on a Labor Day weekend in recent memory*, State Parks Superintendent Kevin Pearsall said. 

He said while there were a lot of people, *most* were staying in their own groups.

“The groups are in compliance, there’s *just massive amounts of people,*” he said. “People are* behaving themselves.* We don’t have big groups, but* we’re being visited in high level. People are going to the beach.”*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

Dominic said:


> If you want to get political go to the Off Topic, or you risk being banned.


What is political about rebutting his post?
Saying cases are up in Europe has nothing to do with politics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Let’s not forget Tribal casinos are open. I know, sovereign nation.


How.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> CDM Yesterday.  No soccer in Socal, but come on down to da beach.  HB was even more crowded.  This is why I believe what this is all about. Today, it's going to feel like hell.  I took my pooch on a walk at 5am and I was sweating,
> 
> From oC Register......
> At Huntington State Beach, the crowds were *some of the biggest seen on a Labor Day weekend in recent memory*, State Parks Superintendent Kevin Pearsall said.
> ...


Corona Del Mar?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Corona Del Mar?


Yes


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 6, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> CDM Yesterday.  No soccer in Socal, but come on down to da beach.  HB was even more crowded.  This is why I believe what this is all about. Today, it's going to feel like hell.  I took my pooch on a walk at 5am and I was sweating,
> 
> From oC Register......
> At Huntington State Beach, the crowds were *some of the biggest seen on a Labor Day weekend in recent memory*, State Parks Superintendent Kevin Pearsall said.
> ...


The individual families under a canopy are fine, about 10 ft from the next person(I went a week ago, had one up, spacing was fine).   It is when you join 3 together and bring a group of 12-15 that increases the odds of transmission.   That was a common occurence.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How.


i see what you did there


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2020)

With 22 states rising in infections and the estimates that the nation will more than double in deaths over the next 4 months, I don’t know how the kids here will go from “isolation practices” to full scrimmaging by the end of the month. I hope they do!


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Part of the major problem is you mis-attributed the word super spreader to me multiple times. Go back and read my original post. I clearly stated "super carrier"


Actually no. Go look up super carrier. You get results for super spreader. Dig around and find me literature talking about super carriers. You are talking super spreaders. Which in fact is why you posted a couple of articles referring to how children may spread the virus. When you find articles talking about carriers it is in the context of how they spread the disease. 

NONE of them referred to children spreading the virus at a higher rate vs adults.

When you do find references of carriers it is in the context of being spreaders. 

The funny thing is you made a claim basically saying kids spread the disease a lot. You got called out for it when asked for what studies. You went on to produce a couple of articles that in fact showed the OPPOSITE of what you claimed. 

And when called on that, now try to pretend that you were talking about something else.

You imply you are in the health profession. And yet you have trouble producing the studies that support your claim. 




thedudeabides said:


> Actually, their death rate was one of the worst in the country and if you apply population density metrics you could argue they were even worse than New York for deaths.


And again you have no idea what you are talking about. 

Go ahead and show the math where AZ has been worse than NY as it relates to deaths. 

I assume you like the CA version over AZ. AZ has lost .0667% of our population. If we were like CA we are talking .0333% of our population. The statistical difference is meaningless. 

What is not meaningless however is our kids are starting to go back to school, we have more biz open, ...less economic, educational, and emotional harm. 

If we look nationwide we see covid deaths under 24 are in and around 330. The fact that people are scared to have their kids, teens, college age kids go to school, play sports, etc. tells me that #1 they don't look at data and #2 they are not making rational decisions related to risk in this group. 

Next: To be honest it is hard to find any studies out there that showed locked downs effectively stopped the virus. All lockdowns have seemed to produced is a delay in the virus spread. As the countries who were claimed models of success open up, their cases start to spike. What is noticeable however is the death rates in these countries (or states in the US) do not show a corresponding rate of death as was seen early on in Feb/March/April which is rather good news.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually no. Go look up super carrier. You get results for super spreader. Dig around and find me literature talking about super carriers. You are talking super spreaders. Which in fact is why you posted a couple of articles referring to how children may spread the virus. When you find articles talking about carriers it is in the context of how they spread the disease.
> 
> NONE of them referred to children spreading the virus at a higher rate vs adults.
> 
> ...


"We saw in Arizona, which was a good example, they went up (in cases) and they started to really clamp down and do things right. And the cases came right down," Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, told CNN's John Berman on Thursday morning.
The state and its governor, Doug Ducey, were praised on Wednesday by President Donald Trump and Dr. Deborah Birx in the Oval Office, where Ducey credited the downward trend to Arizonans wearing masks, physically distancing, washing hands and staying home if sick.


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> *I assume you like the CA version over AZ. AZ has lost .0667% of our population. If we were like CA we are talking .0333% of our population. The statistical difference is meaningless.*


That's one of dumbest arguments I've ever heard here. That's like saying that because only 0.0000025% of the California population was on the 2021 US Women's World Cup roster and 0% Arizona's population was on the roster, the difference is meaningless.

100% more deaths in Arizona than California per capita is not statistically "meaningless", and if you truly believe that, I suggest you go back and tack a basic Statistics class.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually no. Go look up super carrier. You get results for super spreader. Dig around and find me literature talking about super carriers. You are talking super spreaders. Which in fact is why you posted a couple of articles referring to how children may spread the virus. When you find articles talking about carriers it is in the context of how they spread the disease.
> 
> NONE of them referred to children spreading the virus at a higher rate vs adults.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...what were you saying about lockdowns?

The plateau timing matches perfectly, as it came about a month after Governor Doug Ducey shut down bars and gyms, and many cities started requiring masks. Dr. Andrew Carroll, a family physician, says the crackdown on large gatherings and mask mandates may be working.

"We did it with mitigation efforts like wearing a mask, but also shutting down businesses where people congregate and typically pass on the illness.“


----------



## dad4 (Sep 7, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> That's one of dumbest arguments I've ever heard here. That's like saying that because only 0.0000025% of the California population was on the 2021 US Women's World Cup roster and 0% Arizona's population was on the roster, the difference is meaningless.
> 
> 100% more deaths in Arizona than California per capita is not statistically "meaningless", and if you truly believe that, I suggest you go back and tack a basic Statistics class.


If you actually run the stats, you can compute the probability that the two states have equal death rates.   Formula is any elementary stats book.

The difference in their number of deaths works out to somewhere north of 50 standard deviations.  That is similar to your odds of playing Roulette for an hour in Vegas, always betting on 17, and always winning.

So, no, not statistically meaningless. In fact, it is about as statistically meaningful as you will ever find.


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you actually run the stats, you can compute the probability that the two states have equal death rates.   Formula is any elementary stats book.
> 
> The difference in their number of deaths works out to somewhere north of 50 standard deviations.  That is similar to your odds of playing Roulette for an hour in Vegas, always betting on 17, and always winning.
> 
> So, no, not statistically meaningless. In fact, it is about as statistically meaningful as you will ever find.


Totally agree. If I use DeserHound's argument, New York City's and Scottsdale's murder rates are statistically meaningless, since only 0.0015% of New York City's population were murdered last year. Who ever knew NYC and Scottsdale were equally safe? LOL


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

messy said:


> "We saw in Arizona, which was a good example, they went up (in cases) and they started to really clamp down and do things right. And the cases came right down," Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, told CNN's John Berman on Thursday morning.
> The state and its governor, Doug Ducey, were praised on Wednesday by President Donald Trump and Dr. Deborah Birx in the Oval Office, where Ducey credited the downward trend to Arizonans wearing masks, physically distancing, washing hands and staying home if sick.


And then like we see everyone around the world as you open up cases start to rise again. Why? Because the virus isn't magically going away. 

Clamping down doesn't eliminate the virus. All it does is delay the spread. 

The idea of shutting down was to allow a ramp up of medical supplies, etc to hopefully prevent the medical system from being overwhelmed. It was never about eliminating the virus. 

The virus is going to virus.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Totally agree. If I use DeserHound's argument, New York City's and Scottsdale's murder rates are statistically meaningless, since only 0.0015% of New York City's population were murdered last year. Who ever knew NYC and Scottsdale were equally safe? LOL


Actually it is idiotic to talk about murders. Why? 

Because when we talk murders, etc. we are not talking about shutting down biz, schools, sports, etc in order to attempt to stop murders.


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually it is idiotic to talk about murders. Why?
> 
> Because when we talk murders, etc. we are not talking about shutting down biz, schools, sports, etc in order to attempt to stop murders.


Actually, the conversation is about statistics, your lack of understanding about statistics, how your failure to understand statistics is very clear in how you try to spin the statistics to fit your argument, and how your argument is a huge swing and miss. Nice try, though.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> *The virus is going to virus.*


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you actually run the stats, you can compute the probability that the two states have equal death rates.   Formula is any elementary stats book.
> 
> The difference in their number of deaths works out to somewhere north of 50 standard deviations.  That is similar to your odds of playing Roulette for an hour in Vegas, always betting on 17, and always winning.
> 
> So, no, not statistically meaningless. In fact, it is about as statistically meaningful as you will ever find.


No the stats are meaningless in terms of deaths in AZ vs CA. The decision is relating to opening schools, biz, sports, etc. And so when you are talking almost 8 million people in AZ, the difference in deaths of .0667% and .0333% is meaningless. You cannot sit there and think WOW CA has nailed this. They got it right based on that difference in percentages. 

The gov has an obligation to look at the welfare of the population as a whole. Do I kill of biz? Do I prevent kids from learning? Do I harm the kids who have the least resources to get an education by not allowing in person classes, etc. All for a difference in the total population of .0667% vs .0333%

Logic tells you that you A) open up and B) focus/allow those at risk to keep away. 

If you are at risk stay home. Minimize contact with outsiders. If you have to live with those at risk, then you too should not be out and about. 

Grocery stores/farmacies, etc have all put in hours in the morning that are limited to those at risk. 

There is away to protect those at risk, while allowing those how have virtually zero risk to move on.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Actually, the conversation is about statistics, your lack of understanding about statistics, how your failure to understand statistics is very clear in how you try to spin the statistics to fit your argument, and how your argument is a huge swing and miss. Nice try, though.


No we are talking about stats as it relates to covid and risk and shutdowns. 

With covid we have shut down large parts of schools, etc. 

If you want to talk murders fine. Mine and your risk of getting murdered is virtually NIL. 

2019 stats show NY at 2.9 per 100K. AZ about 5.1 per 100k. CA is 4.4. 

That difference is meaningless in terms of how you and I live our lives. We don't change our habits based on one or the other. 

You certainly don't drive to AZ from CA and suddenly feel less safe. I certainly don't drive to CA and upon arrival feel safer. 

What I don't do is bring up stats related to an entirely unrelated topic to try to make some point like you did. 

You want to talk about bee stings now as well? And somehow try to shoehorn that into covid and the risk of covid?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> That's one of dumbest arguments I've ever heard here. That's like saying that because only 0.0000025% of the California population was on the 2021 US Women's World Cup roster and 0% Arizona's population was on the roster, the difference is meaningless.
> 
> 100% more deaths in Arizona than California per capita is not statistically "meaningless", and if you truly believe that, I suggest you go back and tack a basic Statistics class.


Hey last year we had 1 death. This year 2. Wow we went up by 100%!!! What should we do about this huge increase?

Context is important. More so when we are talking about using that number to compare whether or not to shut schools, limit biz, put people out of work, etc. 

Try this one since you seem to have trouble with stats and like bad analogies. 

Using your analogy

Your stock broker tells you hey baller...you are not the only one that can ball around here. Last year I generated a return of .0333% on your portfolio. I was a bit disappointed. But this year I made you 100% more than last year. This year your return is .0667%. Later that night you are telling your buddies over a few brewskis that they should use your broker because he doubled how much you made this year vs last yr. After all your rate of return went up 100%!!! Fortunately one of your friends pulls you aside and tells you the difference is meaningless and knocks some sense into your head. 

I will await more bad analogies on your part.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

By the way @dad4

Food for thought.

From https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/ who everything thinks is legit. If you look at state by state...scroll all the way to the right. It gives projections through Jan 1.

For Cal 49k deaths projected. For AZ 8700

If you calculate based on deaths per million they are projected to be about the same.

If you end up at the same rate, but one state has not allowed school, severely limited biz, sports, etc....one can rightly ask...what was the point of doing it in the first place?


----------



## jpeter (Sep 8, 2020)

Well there is a end around way for very select few

Play with on adult mens women team playing now. # of HS 16yr olds play in USL, UPSL and other adult leagues.  Can sign as amateur,  not take money and still be ncaa eligible but those amateur slots are limited per team some times go to importers to keep them in the country.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually no. Go look up super carrier. You get results for super spreader. Dig around and find me literature talking about super carriers. You are talking super spreaders. Which in fact is why you posted a couple of articles referring to how children may spread the virus. When you find articles talking about carriers it is in the context of how they spread the disease.
> 
> NONE of them referred to children spreading the virus at a higher rate vs adults.
> 
> ...


No point in arguing with you if you can't admit you changed the words. I said super carrier and it's in my original post for all to see. I produced an article on how they are asymptomatic carriers that have very high viral loads. There is no peer reviewed evidence either way saying they are spreading the disease to adults or they aren't. When you can produce that then we can have a discussion.

The death rate is higher in Arizona.......fact. I heave dealt with health statistics my entire life. You're are clearly biased and regurgitate what Q memos tell you to.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 8, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you actually run the stats, you can compute the probability that the two states have equal death rates.   Formula is any elementary stats book.
> 
> The difference in their number of deaths works out to somewhere north of 50 standard deviations.  That is similar to your odds of playing Roulette for an hour in Vegas, always betting on 17, and always winning.
> 
> So, no, not statistically meaningless. In fact, it is about as statistically meaningful as you will ever find.


You obviously don't work with stats for a living. Show me the p value that says the death rates between California and and Arizona are statistically insignificant. They aren't. When you factor in population density, Arizona has performed horribly with Covid.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 8, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> You're are clearly biased and regurgitate what *Q* memos tell you to.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 8, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> You obviously don't work with stats for a living. Show me the p value that says the death rates between California and and Arizona are statistically insignificant. They aren't. When you factor in population density, Arizona has performed horribly with Covid.


Is their economy open?
Are their ICU’s overwhelmed (or even under stress)?
Are their youth out being kids and living a more normal life?
Are they on schedule to go back to classrooms?

If you answer YES to any of the questions above you are performing better than California!


----------



## dad4 (Sep 8, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> You obviously don't work with stats for a living. Show me the p value that says the death rates between California and and Arizona are statistically insignificant. They aren't. When you factor in population density, Arizona has performed horribly with Covid.


Your math is right but you misread my words.   We agree that the difference is very significant.  Over 50 standard errors.  p value = 0.00000000


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 8, 2020)

How much are these machines?  Can you rent?


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 8, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Is their economy open?
> Are their ICU’s overwhelmed (or even under stress)?
> Are their youth out being kids and living a more normal life?
> Are they on schedule to go back to classrooms?
> ...


We were looking at death rates and so far Arizona is clearly doing worse. When you look at population densities and factor that in, Arizona is almost last in the U.S.; but hey as long as you are playing soccer it's all good right?


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 8, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Your math is right but you misread my words.   We agree that the difference is very significant.  Over 50 standard errors.  p value = 0.00000000


My apologies. I see what you were saying in the other post.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 8, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you actually run the stats, you can compute the probability that the two states have equal death rates.   Formula is any elementary stats book.
> 
> The difference in their number of deaths works out to somewhere north of 50 standard deviations.  That is similar to your odds of playing Roulette for an hour in Vegas, always betting on 17, and always winning.
> 
> So, no, not statistically meaningless. In fact, it is about as statistically meaningful as you will ever find.


Except to the people who died.


----------



## watfly (Sep 8, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Is their economy open?
> Are their ICU’s overwhelmed (or even under stress)?
> Are their youth out being kids and living a more normal life?
> Are they on schedule to go back to classrooms?
> ...


If you have Covid tunnel vision, Covid is all that matters and is the only measure.


----------



## Y_T (Sep 8, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Except to the people who died.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> By the way @dad4
> 
> Food for thought.
> 
> ...


You are correct, IF those projections do come out close to their predictive values, then the death rates would be almost the same for Arizona vs California. However, California has more than 4 times the population density than Arizona. An extreme example would be to say if North Dakota can open up why can't California? It's night and day. It's a big reason why things got out of hand so quickly in New York and why there were so many deaths. The initial dose load that spreads through a highly dense population matters a lot for infection rate and more importantly the severity of the disease.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 8, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> We were looking at death rates and so far Arizona is clearly doing worse. When you look at population densities and factor that in, Arizona is almost last in the U.S.; but hey as long as you are playing soccer it's all good right?


I know what you were debating/discussing and I added a few qualifying questions.

Did I mention soccer?  Yah...didn’t think so.

If you want to debate my post, first go back and answer the questions, then let’s discuss.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 8, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> You are correct, IF those projections do come out close to their predictive values, then the death rates would be almost the same for Arizona vs California. However, California has more than 4 times the population density than Arizona. An extreme example would be to say if North Dakota can open up why can't California? It's night and day. It's a big reason why things got out of hand so quickly in New York and why there were so many deaths. The initial dose load that spreads through a highly dense population matters a lot for infection rate and more importantly the severity of the disease.


IMHE does curve fitting.  Very accurate short term, but any curve fitting gets weak as you get further away from your data points.

I would trust IMHE for September, but not November/December.  Too far from the data points.

( Hound’s argument relies almost entirely on the December curve fitting.  We can recheck it at Thanksgiving, by whoch point the more extreme data extrapolation errors will be gone.  )


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 8, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I know what you were debating/discussing and I added a few qualifying questions.
> 
> Did I mention soccer?  Yah...didn’t think so.
> 
> If you want to debate my post, first go back and answer the questions, then let’s discuss.


Man Kicker, some people just dont want to listen to sound advice


----------



## Ear (Sep 8, 2020)

Just heard SCDSL has postponed league start to Oct 31 (from Oct 3rd).  Anyone else heard or can confirm this?


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 8, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I know what you were debating/discussing and I added a few qualifying questions.
> 
> Did I mention soccer?  Yah...didn’t think so.
> 
> If you want to debate my post, first go back and answer the questions, then let’s discuss.


Oh, silly me, I thought this was a soccer site and this was a soccer thread. I could really care less what Arizona does. Arizona is a taker state meaning they take out a lot more from the fed then they put in. They rank in the top ten worst for federal subsidies. California subsidizes states like Arizona.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 8, 2020)

Ear said:


> Just heard SCDSL has postponed league start to Oct 31 (from Oct 3rd).  Anyone else heard or can confirm this?


That’s my understanding as well.  I do think  it will get delayed again until  December when high school sports are allowed


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 8, 2020)

Ear said:


> Just heard SCDSL has postponed league start to Oct 31 (from Oct 3rd).  Anyone else heard or can confirm this?


Anything be who still thinks there will be a fall season at all in so cal needs a reality check- the clubs and Cal South just don’t want to say it


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 8, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Oh, silly me, I thought this was a soccer site and this was a soccer thread. I could really care less what Arizona does. Arizona is a taker state meaning they take out a lot more from the fed then they put in. They rank in the top ten worst for federal subsidies. California subsidizes states like Arizona.


Is that your way of saying “my bad”?


----------



## Footy30 (Sep 8, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Anything be who still thinks there will be a fall season at all in so cal needs a reality check- the clubs and Cal South just don’t want to say it


That's the frustrating part, US Club, Cal South need to just announce it already... because saying nothing only prompts rumors, misinformation, etc. "Oh my friends neighbors cousin baby daddy uncle heard that we're starting on such and such date".. then poof a thread evolves and ultimately does nothing except stir up an argument amongst the covid posters... oh and of course a story from @EJ lol


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 8, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Is that your way of saying “my bad”?


No, I don't answer ridiculous questions from keyboard warriors that don't have a clue what they are talking about.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Sep 8, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> That's the frustrating part, US Club, Cal South need to just announce it already... because saying nothing only prompts rumors, misinformation, etc. "Oh my friends neighbors cousin baby daddy uncle heard that we're starting on such and such date".. then poof a thread evolves and ultimately does nothing except stir up an argument amongst the covid posters... oh and of course a story from @EJ lol


I don’t blame US Club or Cal South but I do blame our state government for their lack of clarity and transparency. The reason the soccer governing bodies probably are not cancelling is because the governor can wake up tomorrow and suddenly allow youth soccer. He has shown himself to be poor at leading and changing his mind on a whim. I can remember earlier on this summer that countries were going to have to show 14 days of no deaths in order to open. That was several iterations of his “opening” plan ago but it shows he can change his mind at anytime.


----------



## paytoplay (Sep 8, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Anything be who still thinks there will be a fall season at all in so cal needs a reality check- the clubs and Cal South just don’t want to say it


I believe we will have a Fall season. I mean we just got the new uniforms and all!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 9, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> I believe we will have a Fall season. I mean we just got the new uniforms and all!


I believe deep down in my heart that we will have some games this fall for ECNL.  I can't speak on other leagues.  I heard a rumor that I just wont share right now because it would be just rubbing salt in a woon.  I believe in Soccer so much, that I bought my dd new uniform, paid her dues, paid for her video, booked hotel and now just waiting to see her play via live-stream.  I skipped practice again last night to keep the crowd size down at Great Park.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 9, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I believe deep down in my heart that we will have some games this fall for ECNL.  I can't speak on other leagues.  I heard a rumor that I just wont share right now because it would be just rubbing salt in a woon.  I believe in Soccer so much, that I bought my dd new uniform, paid her dues, paid for her video, booked hotel and now just waiting to see her play via live-stream.  I skipped practice again last night to keep the crowd size down at Great Park.


got to love Great Park! In case you are feeling sick, you can just take a test right next to your practice!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> got to love Great Park! In case you are feeling sick, you can just take a test right next to your practice!


You took the words right out of my mind.  You got everything at Great Park.  Balloon, Hockey, Baseball, Soccer, Tennis, Softball and Covid Testing.  I feel super safe & blessed


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 9, 2020)

"There have now been 26,000 covid positive tests reported on 29 different college campuses. There are ZERO student hospitalizations as a result."


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 9, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> You are correct, IF those projections do come out close to their predictive values, then the death rates would be almost the same for Arizona vs California.


To be honest I don't put much faith in those projections. 

For the1st 7 months Cal has what 13k deaths? And the model projects that in the next 4 months deaths will jump 36k more? That seems rather unlikely to say the least.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 9, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> "There have now been 26,000 covid positive tests reported on 29 different college campuses. There are ZERO student hospitalizations as a result."


It really should not come as a surprise. The CDC data consistently shows that under 24s have really no risk. 

We all see the news reports about various colleges having x amount test positive and it is always a WOW news story. 

They never circle around to follow up to let us know...never mind nothing actually happened.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 9, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> "There have now been 26,000 covid positive tests reported on 29 different college campuses. There are ZERO student hospitalizations as a result."
> 
> View attachment 8985


To make this argument properly, wait 3 weeks, and include the number of hospitalizations in those college towns.  The students may be fine, but the professors and the old guy who runs the pizza shop may or may not be.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> To make this argument properly, wait 3 weeks, and include the number of hospitalizations in those college towns.  The students may be fine, but the professors and the old guy who runs the pizza shop may or may not be.


its 3 weeks now?


----------



## dad4 (Sep 9, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> its 3 weeks now?


I was thinking 3 weeks from now.  Give the students time to infect each other, then wait to see whether the townies get sick.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I was thinking 3 weeks from now.  Give the students time to infect each other, then wait to see whether the townies get sick.


Haven't the kids been there for 3 weeks now?  If they are infecting each other they should also be infecting the the townies.  Kids are going to stores, restaurants, any entertainment since they got there.  why 3 more weeks?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Sep 9, 2020)

This would be the last straw if we still lived in CA.








						LA County cancels Halloween, says no trick-or-treating this year
					

A traditional Halloween with trick-or-treaters going door-to-door for candy will not be allowed in Los Angeles County this year because of the coronavirus pandemic.




					abc7.com


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> To make this argument properly, wait 3 weeks, and include the number of hospitalizations in those college towns.  The students may be fine, but the professors and the old guy who runs the pizza shop may or may not be.


Good point that many here are overlooking. We just don't have definitive data on the impact on adults when cases spike among children and young adults. I heard some players came back from Arizona tourney with covid. I'm sure the players will be fine but what if their coach now has it? What about the parents? Just too many unknowns.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 9, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Haven't the kids been there for 3 weeks now?  If they are infecting each other they should also be infecting the the townies.  Kids are going to stores, restaurants, any entertainment since they got there.  why 3 more weeks?


Look at the pattern in Arizona.  The uptick in cases started May 28.  Peak deaths were July 28.   2 months.  

 It takes time for the disease to spread, so it takes time to see what is happening.  So we wait.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 9, 2020)

"The data are striking," said Dr. Raszka. "The key takeaway is that children are not driving the pandemic. After six months, we have a wealth of accumulating data showing that children are less likely to become infected and seem less infectious; it is congregating adults who aren't following safety protocols who are responsible for driving the upward curve."









						Children rarely transmit COVID-19, doctors write in new commentary: Schools can reopen in fall, they say, if safety guidelines are observed and community transmission is low
					

A commentary published in the journal Pediatrics concludes that children infrequently transmit COVID-19 to each other or to adults and that many schools, provided they follow appropriate social distancing guidelines and take into account rates of transmission in their community, can and should...



					www.sciencedaily.com
				




"These data all suggest that children are not significant drivers of the COVID-19 pandemic. It is unclear why documented SARS-CoV-2 transmission from children to other children or adults is so infrequent."






						COVID-19 Transmission and Children: The Child Is Not to Blame
					

Coronavirus disease (COVID-19) presents arguably the greatest public health crisis in living memory. One surprising aspect of this pandemic is that children appear to be infected by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), the virus that causes COVID-19, far less frequently...




					pediatrics.aappublications.org


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Look at the pattern in Arizona.  The uptick in cases started May 28.  Peak deaths were July 28.   2 months.
> 
> It takes time for the disease to spread, so it takes time to see what is happening.  So we wait.


I doubt you see any data showing an increase in deaths that can be attributed to the colleges. 

The individual numbers per institution and considering overall state totals are small. These are not daily numbers happening over and over again.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 9, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> This would be the last straw if we still lived in CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my DS & DD in 2013.  They spent a week with my wife making costume.  Plus, we had a killer haunted house front yard.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 9, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> This would be the last straw if we still lived in CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful saying this-posters will accuse you of "wanting people to die so your kid can get some candy". (At least that's the response I got when mentioning my disdain with this on another thread.)


----------



## full90 (Sep 9, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Good point that many here are overlooking. We just don't have definitive data on the impact on adults when cases spike among children and young adults. I heard some players came back from Arizona tourney with covid. I'm sure the players will be fine but what if their coach now has it? What about the parents? Just too many unknowns.


which team or club had people come back with it?Without details that’s a pretty big rumor to drop. And how would they know already? You shouldn’t get tested until 6 days after exposure. So if they got home Sunday night they wouldn’t have even tested yet. Let alone tested positive. And if they came home Sunday and felt awful on Monday and got tested and a rapid result they didn’t get covid in Arizona over the weekend.

the argument is still the same: without robust testing by clubs there’s no way of knowing who has it or how prevalent it is.
BUT to say people caught it at a tournament this past weekend is either a lie or a rumor to stir up emotions.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> This would be the last straw if we still lived in CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Halloween Super Stores are selling "I can't breathe" signs with costumes... it's back on!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 9, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Good point that many here are overlooking. We just don't have definitive data on the impact on adults when cases spike among children and young adults. I heard some players came back from Arizona tourney with covid. I'm sure the players will be fine but what if their coach now has it? What about the parents? Just too many unknowns.


Also...a big unknown because it isn't being tracked is the level of sickness in children and the resulting impact.  Just because they don't die, doesn't mean it isn't serious and doesn't cause issues for years to come.  I just read in our school board minutes "Mrs. Carrie Buck reported that Bella, the middle school student who experienced COVID with significant issues, is doing well now.  Bella is making masks as a fundraiser, and Mrs. Buck brought each of the Board members one of Bella’s masks."  That made me take pause not knowing what those significant issues were.  

In the ESPN article I posted in another thread, the doctor noted that a lot of college kids that had a mild form of the illness and didn't require hospitalization still had issues with heart inflammation and structural changes.  I am not aware of any study large enough yet to conclude on the Myocarditis issue. 

There are still so many unknowns to gamble with exclusive of death for our kids.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 9, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> New Study Shows Kids Are COVID Spreaders, Too
> 
> 
> Coronavirus testing performed in Chicago in March and April shows that children and teens tend to have as much virus in their nasal passages as adults, according to a research letter published online July 30 in JAMA Pediatrics.
> ...


“Study”. In any case daycares have been open for months with children having full contact play. No outbreaks. Also, schools have been open and also been public school programs experimenting with actual kids in classrooms. Won’t find these actual facts in the news. The teachers/coaxhes/staff need to not interact. The problem is the teachers need to gossip and talk - which is human. That is the bigger issue. If you haven’t noticed, a ton of the “studies” have a lot of words like “possibly” or “could be” and reference unicorn cases. Just have to go out to the local YMCA and ask them how long they’ve been open and how many cases they’ve had. A lot of stories and “info” are paid biased nonsense. Soon you’ll have published studies that only have to reference the word “data” as fact. The news does it daily - they use to reference the sources, now it is just “new data” or “experts say”. Well the news guy said it, good enough for me.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 9, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Also...a* big unknown *because it *isn't being tracked* is the level of* sickness in children* and the resulting impact.  Just because they don't die, doesn't mean it isn't serious and doesn't* cause issues for years to come. * I just read in our school board minutes "Mrs. Carrie Buck reported that *Bella*, the middle school student who* experienced COVID with significant issues*, is doing well now.  Bella is making *mask*s as a* fundraiser*, and Mrs. Buck brought each of the Board members one of Bella’s masks."  That made me take pause not knowing what those significant issues were.
> 
> In the* ESPN* article I posted in another thread, the *doctor* noted that a lot of *college kids* that had a mild form of the *illness* and didn't require *hospitalization* still had issues with* heart inflammation* and* structural changes*.  I am not aware of any study large enough yet to conclude on the *Myocarditis *issue.
> 
> There are still so *many unknowns* to *gamble* with exclusive of* death* for our kids.


This is why some people are home schooling now.  They dont feel safe at school.  This virus is deadly and no way school folks can take a chance.  Why risk sending your child with so many unknowns.  How long will the unknowns be unknown?  When will we know exactly the damage to hearts, lungs and our brain?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> California Supreme Court Orders Gov. Newsom to Justify School Closure Orders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justified.









						California Supreme Court rules against Immanuel Schools
					

The California Supreme Court has ruled against Reedley's Immanuel Schools and other schools that had challenged the closures indicated by the state's COVID-19 emergency order.




					abc30.com


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> To make this argument properly, wait 3 weeks, and include the number of hospitalizations in those college towns.  The students may be fine, but the professors and the old guy who runs the pizza shop may or may not be.


if they did they didn't protect themselves. only themselves to blame


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 9, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> This would be the last straw if we still lived in CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a total joke.  cops aren't going to be arresting anyone and i don't think there are enough social workers out there to cover the entire city


----------



## timbuck (Sep 9, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> I believe we will have a Fall season. I mean we just got the new uniforms and all!


It’s almost time for everyone to start scrambling for tryouts for NEXT season already.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 9, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Good point that many here are overlooking. We just don't have definitive data on the impact on adults when cases spike among children and young adults. I heard some players came back from Arizona tourney with covid. I'm sure the players will be fine but what if their coach now has it? What about the parents? Just too many unknowns.


why didn't any of the adults protect themselves? are they elderly and their care takers failed?


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 9, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> This would be the last straw if we still lived in CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will they cancel Christmas next?


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Will they cancel Christmas next?


Black Friday.


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 9, 2020)

full90 said:


> which team or club had people come back with it?Without details that’s a pretty big rumor to drop. And how would they know already? You shouldn’t get tested until 6 days after exposure. So if they got home Sunday night they wouldn’t have even tested yet. Let alone tested positive. And if they came home Sunday and felt awful on Monday and got tested and a rapid result they didn’t get covid in Arizona over the weekend.
> 
> the argument is still the same: without robust testing by clubs there’s no way of knowing who has it or how prevalent it is.
> BUT to say people caught it at a tournament this past weekend is either a lie or a rumor to stir up emotions.


No team/players came back with it.  The dude just like to start shit where there was no shit


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 9, 2020)

full90 said:


> which team or club had people come back with it?Without details that’s a pretty big rumor to drop. And how would they know already? You shouldn’t get tested until 6 days after exposure. So if they got home Sunday night they wouldn’t have even tested yet. Let alone tested positive. And if they came home Sunday and felt awful on Monday and got tested and a rapid result they didn’t get covid in Arizona over the weekend.
> 
> the argument is still the same: without robust testing by clubs there’s no way of knowing who has it or how prevalent it is.
> BUT to say people caught it at a tournament this past weekend is either a lie or a rumor to stir up emotions.


The fifth day is the best day to test, it does not mean you can not test positive sooner.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 9, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Will they cancel Christmas next?


Do you go out at Christmas collecting candy from 40-50 houses? Our Christmas is all about family, our faith and being together and the fun decorations and cooking. Oh well, to each their own. Go collect your Christmas candy and fill a pillow case.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 9, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> The fifth day is the best day to test, it does not mean you can not test positive sooner.


Labor day is not the first time CA teams went out of state to escape shutdown rules.  Not unreasonable for someone to know someone who caught covid in AZ.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 9, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Will they cancel Christmas next?


Our family is changing what we do.  Not cancelling, but not flying all over, either.
Are you saying you won't self quarantine before visiting grandma?  We totally are.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Justified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you hosting the zoom party?


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Black Friday.


Home Depot killed that already


----------



## chiefs (Sep 9, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> "There have now been 26,000 covid positive tests reported on 29 different college campuses. There are ZERO student hospitalizations as a result."
> 
> View attachment 8985


Some believe the strain is weakening; we will see.  Again, these stats don’t fit the draconian measures that literally killed many in this age group Unfortunately with suicides.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Some believe the strain is weakening; we will see.  Again, these stats don’t fit the draconian measures that literally killed many in this age group Unfortunately with suicides.


200,000 dead people.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> We know you don’t care.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 9, 2020)

Halloween and Trick or treat is back on for LA








						LA County backs off trick-or-treating ban, but advises strongly against it
					

Los Angeles County has backed down from its previously-announced ban on trick-or-treating for Halloween amid the coronavirus pandemic, but they still strongly advises against it.




					abc7.com
				




Of course with modifications to strongly suggested or advice 

There is some news on the school front in LA some districts planning on opening their school facilities for what they call "conditioning" no games until December but at least conditioning or some sort of practice no contact with school teams on site.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Some believe the strain is weakening; we will see.


What does that mean?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

espola said:


> What does that mean?


It means more than 15, then 40, then 100, then 12,000, then 60,000, then 120,000 and now 200,000 have died. And claiming it was a hoax proved untrue. And then so did claiming it would go away in the summer, or due to a miracle. Then claiming they all really died of heartburn and other stuff didn’t seem very convincing. Then claiming it’s only old people who are dying didn’t exactly generate much support. Then claiming we have herd immunity ended up being bs when people kept dying.

So, because they need another excuse to keep being idiots, they have come up with “people are saying it’s losing power”, as if a virus is a battery.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> 200,000 dead people.


How many of those could have been saved if we know what we know now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Oh, silly me, I thought this was a soccer site and this was a soccer thread. I could really care less what Arizona does. Arizona is a taker state meaning they take out a lot more from the fed then they put in. They rank in the top ten worst for federal subsidies. California subsidizes states like Arizona.


Sure they do.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 9, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Will they cancel Christmas next?


Nothing has "super spreader event" written all over it like one dude with a mask invalidating beard visiting all the houses in the world in one night.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 9, 2020)

A small change today in how data is reported that will further impact the smaller counties.  If testing falls below the state average there’s going to be an adjustment upward to reflect a county’s lack of testing irrespective of the real number out of such county. Makes it harder to get down the color scheme. At this point it’s just pretty clear that the goal is to throw up as many obstacles as possible to slow down reopening.


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Some believe the strain is weakening; we will see.  Again, these stats don’t fit the draconian measures that literally killed many in this age group Unfortunately with suicides.


So you know how many suicides in that age group during the last 6 months compared to the prior 6 months?


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It means more than 15, then 40, then 100, then 12,000, then 60,000, then 120,000 and now 200,000 have died. And claiming it was a hoax proved untrue. And then so did claiming it would go away in the summer, or due to a miracle. Then claiming they all really died of heartburn and other stuff didn’t seem very convincing. Then claiming it’s only old people who are dying didn’t exactly generate much support. Then claiming we have herd immunity ended up being bs when people kept dying.
> 
> So, because they need another excuse to keep being idiots, they have come up with “people are saying it’s losing power”, as if a virus is a battery.


I was hoping that it would go away, or be reduced, with hotter weather.  We certainly put that to the test.  Is it working?


----------



## dad4 (Sep 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> A small change today in how data is reported that will further impact the smaller counties.  If testing falls below the state average there’s going to be an adjustment upward to reflect a county’s lack of testing irrespective of the real number out of such county. Makes it harder to get down the color scheme. At this point it’s just pretty clear that the goal is to throw up as many obstacles as possible to slow down reopening.


it works both ways.  

If you test more than required, they adjust your numbers downward, figuring you have fewer undetected cases.  
San Jose benefited from this side of it.

If you test less than required, they adjust your numbers up, to reflect the cases you would have found, had you done the tests.

I think the goal is just to use both pieces of information to get a good estimate of cases.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> it works both ways.
> 
> If you test more than required, they adjust your numbers downward, figuring you have fewer undetected cases.
> San Jose benefited from this side of it.
> ...


Woman who died six months ago tests positive in June.  some people really want there to be more positive cases lol.









						Shelby County woman who passed away 6 months ago gets letter saying she is COVID-19 positive
					

She died in February but the test supposedly took place in June.




					www.localmemphis.com


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Woman who died six months ago tests positive in June.  some people really want there to be more positive cases lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story, bro’. 
I love the president on tape saying he needs to downplay this thing (knowing the idiots would believe him) because if he told the truth, his sheep would panic.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Cool story, bro’.
> I love the president on tape saying he needs to downplay this thing (knowing the idiots would believe him) because if he told the truth, his sheep would panic.


He actually said he didn't want to start a panic.  Did you hear Fauci on tape saying Trump didn't mislead the public?  It's on the OFF TOPIC thread for you but I know you typically just avoid things you don't want to read.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Woman who died six months ago tests positive in June.  some people really want there to be more positive cases lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or they did autopsies of early potential cases to better understand how covid spreads.

Do you even know any scientists?  You seem to have no idea of how they think.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He actually said he didn't want to start a panic.  Did you hear Fauci on tape saying Trump didn't mislead the public?  It's on the OFF TOPIC thread for you but I know you typically just avoid things you don't want to read.


You can't spin this. It is obvious he lied to the American public to protect his re-election and it cost us thousands of lives and trillions in our economy. We wouldn't be having a debate about fall soccer if he had acted when he knew it was a huge threat. He could have taken measures without creating panic and he chose to do nothing for 3 months. Anyone still defending this president has ZERO credibility!


----------



## Willie (Sep 10, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> You can't spin this. It is obvious he lied to the American public to protect his re-election and it cost us thousands of lives and trillions in our economy. We wouldn't be having a debate about fall soccer if he had acted when he knew it was a huge threat. He could have taken measures without creating panic and he chose to do nothing for 3 months. Anyone still defending this president has ZERO credibility!


Yet you will still have to cry about the Orange Boogieman for another 4 plus years.


----------



## Y_T (Sep 10, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> You can't spin this. It is obvious he lied to the American public to protect his re-election and it cost us thousands of lives and trillions in our economy. We wouldn't be having a debate about fall soccer if he had acted when he knew it was a huge threat. He could have taken measures without creating panic and he chose to do nothing for 3 months. Anyone still defending this president has ZERO credibility!


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 10, 2020)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 8998


I know, all of us crazy sheep that refuse to take our marching orders from russian trolls and a guy named Q; probably one in the same. You do realize that this latest scandal originates from trump's own words right? What's it like being in a cult?


----------



## Willie (Sep 10, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> I know, all of us crazy sheep that refuse to take our marching orders from russian trolls and a guy named Q; probably one in the same. You do realize that this latest scandal originates from trump's own words right? What's it like being in a cult?


BOO


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 10, 2020)

This just proves what I noted to Dom...because politics is so intrinsicly involved in the decisions to play v not play, school v no school, lockdowns v no lockdowns, every thread touching about kids not playing soccer because of the Rona will degenerate into politics.   It's inevitable.


----------



## Y_T (Sep 10, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> I know, all of us crazy sheep that refuse to take our marching orders from russian trolls and a guy named Q; probably one in the same. You do realize that this latest scandal originates from trump's own words right? What's it like being in a cult?


----------



## paytoplay (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Woman who died six months ago tests positive in June.  some people really want there to be more positive cases lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes through the air MSK357. It’s a very tricky one. Very delicate. It’s more dangerous than your _strenuous _flus.


----------



## dawson (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:
Woman who died six months ago tests positive in June. some people really want there to be more positive cases lol.

*Shelby County woman who passed away 6 months ago gets letter saying she is COVID-19 positive*
She died in February but the test supposedly took place in June.




www.localmemphis.com

QUOTE="dad4, post: 358389, member: 6565"]

*Or they did autopsies of early potential cases to better understand how covid spreads.
Do you even know any scientists?  You seem to have no idea of how they think.
[/QUOTE]*

The Shelby County woman story said :

She died on Feb 16, 2020.
She was cremated .
The death certificate said she died of  COPD . No mention of Covid 19 .
Her  son received a letter from the Shelby Health Department  dated August 20, 2020
The letter said his mother was diagnosed with Covid -19 and needed to isolate .
The son called the Health dept  who said she took the test for Covid-19 on June 20,2020.
He explained to them that his mom had died in February and he wanted an explanation.
The health dept simply said there had been a mistake and protocols would be put in place so it wouldn't happen again.

If like you suggest they had done an autopsy , why was't the results reflected on the Death certificate ?
Since she was cremated they couldn't have  done the autopsy after that .

And if they did an autopsy why wasn't the son notified back then . And  why didn't the Health dept. simply explain in their 
response to the son that an autopsy had been done before she was cremated and lastly explain how a autopsy done in February 
could trigger a Covid -19 isolation letter 6 months later on August 20.

Seems like a lot of unanswered questions and the Health Dept's response seems very much like a cover up that they 
just want to go away . I guess they could just be incompetent .

And I don't understand your comment to MSK357   " do you even know any scientists "  
Like that's a requirement to post on this forum.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 10, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This just proves what I noted to Dom...because politics is so intrinsicly involved in the decisions to play v not play, school v no school, lockdowns v no lockdowns, every thread touching about kids not playing soccer because of the Rona will degenerate into politics.   It's inevitable.


It’s always the same posters.  I’ve got most of them on ignore by now.  If the sane people will stop replying to them, we’ll be fine.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It’s always the same posters.  I’ve got most of them on ignore by now.  If the sane people will stop replying to them, we’ll be fine.


haha, if I would put all those on ignore, I would be only chatting with Grace T and EJ


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Or they did autopsies of early potential cases to better understand how covid spreads.
> 
> Do you even know any scientists?  You seem to have no idea of how they


hmmm...doesn’t look like you read the article.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 10, 2020)

dawson said:


> And I don't understand your comment to MSK357   " do you even know any scientists "
> Like that's a requirement to post on this forum.


MSK was complaining that “some people really want there to be more positive cases”, essentially arguing that the people doing public health and epidemiology are motivated by a desire to make things look bad.

If he is going to impugn the motives of an entire class of people, it would help if he had actually met some of them.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> hmmm...doesn’t look like you read the article.


anecdote with n=1?   The most I could learn from it is that there was a case of human error in Tennessee four to eight months ago.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He actually said he didn't want to start a panic.  Did you hear Fauci on tape saying Trump didn't mislead the public?  It's on the OFF TOPIC thread for you but I know you typically just avoid things you don't want to read.


Funny how he “didn’t want to start a panic” over something that is a very real threat and has actually killed 200,000 people so far, yet his lying and inaction did the opposite of that and resulted in more than 100,000 unnecessary deaths and counting.

He was also more than happy to create a fake panic over a “caravan” that was going to cross the border and rape your children. And a fake panic over how cities are burning to the ground.

Your master creates panic over things that don’t merit panicking at all and which are fake problems, yet he doesn’t want people to “panic” (aka know) something that is going to kill hundreds of thousands of people.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> anecdote with n=1?   The most I could learn from it is that there was a case of human error in Tennessee four to eight months ago.


The scary thing is that in CA it goes by cases/1,000 so the false positives, can have a dramatic affect on Counties ability to open.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Funny how he “didn’t want to start a panic” over something that is a very real threat and has actually killed 200,000 people so far, yet his lying and inaction did the opposite of that and resulted in more than 100,000 unnecessary deaths and counting.
> 
> He was also more than happy to create a fake panic over a “caravan” that was going to cross the border and rape your children. And a fake panic over how cities are burning to the ground.
> 
> Your master creates panic over things that don’t merit panicking at all and which are fake problems, yet he doesn’t want people to “panic” (aka know) something that is going to kill hundreds of thousands of people.


Simple fact.....Fauci did something very similar with his Mask comment.  

pS - not a Trump or Biden guy....simply put...politically we are our own worst enemy.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Cool story, bro’.
> I love the president on tape saying he needs to downplay this thing (knowing the idiots would believe him) because if he told the truth, his sheep would panic.


 Hey bro, are you saying this story is fake news? or that this doesn't happen? Ignoring this problem doesn't make you look smart.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Funny how he “didn’t want to start a panic” over something that is a very real threat and has actually killed 200,000 people so far, yet his lying and inaction did the opposite of that and resulted in more than 100,000 unnecessary deaths and counting.
> 
> He was also more than happy to create a fake panic over a “caravan” that was going to cross the border and rape your children. And a fake panic over how cities are burning to the ground.
> 
> Your master creates panic over things that don’t merit panicking at all and which are fake problems, yet he doesn’t want people to “panic” (aka know) something that is going to kill hundreds of thousands of people.


----------



## paytoplay (Sep 10, 2020)

>200,000. What a waste.

“We can observe trends from the number of deaths reported each year, on a weekly basis. When we see large deviations in the numbers for a time period, we call that excess deaths. Looking at 2020 since March, the raw number of excess deaths is 200,000 more people than a normal year. When we try to understand that, COVID-19 is the most rational and likely explanation. If you don't believe it's COVID-19, try to pinpoint why this year has been so different than any other. Why would a new disease that kills people not be the cause?“

https://hub.jhu.edu/2020/09/01/comorbidities-and-coronavirus-deaths-cdc/


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Or they did autopsies of early potential cases to better understand how covid spreads.
> 
> Do you even know any scientists?  You seem to have no idea of how they think.


Are you making things up as you go? maybe you didnt read the article.  She died 6 months ago, the health department said she tested positive in June.  Please send me the link of this person getting an autopsy in June after being buried in February. lol.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Simple fact.....Fauci did something very similar with his Mask comment.
> 
> pS - not a Trump or Biden guy....simply put...politically we are our own worst enemy.


B.S. false equivalency. Fauci was very clear that he did it because he knew being more open would exacerbate the existing PPE shortage and make the situation worse for front line workers. Maybe it was a bad idea in retrospect, maybe not. 

Trump did it, however, to avoid losing money in the stock market.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> It goes through the air MSK357. It’s a very tricky one. Very delicate. It’s more dangerous than your _strenuous _flus.


ohhh, so thats how someone buried in February can get tested positive in June.  lol.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 9005


Homophobe. @Dominic when are you going to do something about the ongoing bigotry that always comes from the same person?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Simple fact.....Fauci did something very similar with his Mask comment.
> 
> pS - not a Trump or Biden guy....simply put...politically we are our own worst enemy.


Not a fan of the, "You can't handle the truth." method of leadership.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> B.S. false equivalency. Fauci was very clear that he did it because he knew being more open would exacerbate the existing PPE shortage and make the situation worse for front line workers. Maybe it was a bad idea in retrospect, maybe not.
> 
> Trump did it, however, to avoid losing money in the stock market.


Didn't fauci openly lie about the generally public not needing masks?  he admitted he did that to save PPE for front line workers.  So doesnt that mean he purposely put the general public at risk?  or is he just an idiot because months later he said scarves were just as good.  Could have said that from the beginning but didnt.  What an idiot.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> B.S. false equivalency. Fauci was very clear that he did it because he knew being more open would exacerbate the existing PPE shortage and make the situation worse for front line workers. Maybe it was a bad idea in retrospect, maybe not.
> 
> Trump did it, however, to avoid losing money in the stock market.


Right.  So they both lied to the public to avoid a panic.  Just one you agree with and the other you don’t....got it!


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Cool story, bro’.
> I love the president on tape saying he needs to downplay this thing (knowing the idiots would believe him) because if he told the truth, his sheep would panic.


well this gets awkward. and too bad Woodward was more interested in selling books than saving lives if he really believed what he was writing. After the travel ban anyone that wasn't concerned and got the virus is responsible for their own sickness.  It wasn't too hard to predict when china shut sown 35 million people. 








						Dr. Fauci contradicts 'bombshell' report claiming President Trump deceived Americans about the pandemic
					

'I don't think he ever distorted things'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> B.S. false equivalency. Fauci was very clear that he did it because he knew being more open would exacerbate the existing PPE shortage and make the situation worse for front line workers. Maybe it was a bad idea in retrospect, maybe not.
> 
> Trump did it, however, to avoid losing money in the stock market.


source for this?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> MSK was complaining that “some people really want there to be more positive cases”, essentially arguing that the people doing public health and epidemiology are motivated by a desire to make things look bad.
> 
> If he is going to impugn the motives of an entire class of people, it would help if he had actually met some of them.


The some people was meant for the alarmists like you.  But its not out of the realm of possibility that there are people in public health just like you who would fudge the numbers thinking they are doing a greater good.  For example, making up an explanation saying that someone who died 6 months ago got an autopsy in june for a covid positive test. lol.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Right.  So they both lied to the public to avoid a panic.  Just one you agree with and the other you don’t....got it!


I never said I agreed with Fauci. Read what I said. That’s just what you’re telling yourself to rationalize that the one you agree with - and who is Fauci’s boss - is responsible for more than 100,000 people dying unnecessarily.

Regardless, Fauci made a judgment call that he thought would save lives. Trump made a judgment call that he thought would save his net worth.  I know how ya’ll like to blame Trump’s subordinates for all of his behavior because “pass the buck” is the American way, and you just can’t bear
to accept what is actually happening.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Funny how he “didn’t want to start a panic” over something that is a very real threat and has actually killed 200,000 people so far, yet his lying and inaction did the opposite of that and resulted in more than 100,000 unnecessary deaths and counting.
> 
> He was also more than happy to create a fake panic over a “caravan” that was going to cross the border and rape your children. And a fake panic over how cities are burning to the ground.
> 
> Your master creates panic over things that don’t merit panicking at all and which are fake problems, yet he doesn’t want people to “panic” (aka know) something that is going to kill hundreds of thousands of people.


I don’t want to get political, but you’re a fucking idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Homophobe. @Dominic when are you going to do something about the ongoing bigotry that always comes from the same person?


Are you a queer?

*TWO WEEK BAN
DOMINIC*


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> The some people was meant for the alarmists like you.  But its not out of the realm of possibility that there are people in public health just like you who would fudge the numbers thinking they are doing a greater good.  For example, making up an explanation saying that someone who died 6 months ago got an autopsy in june for a covid positive test. lol.


Conspiracy! The extra 200,000 deaths in the US all actually happened in Benghazi! Papercuts from missing Hilary Clinton emails and Obama’s birth certificate!

*WARNED
DOMINIC*


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you a queer?


See also @Dominic


----------



## paytoplay (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> The some people was meant for the alarmists like you.  But its not out of the realm of possibility that there are people in public health just like you who would fudge the numbers thinking they are doing a greater good.  For example, making up an explanation saying that someone who died 6 months ago got an autopsy in june for a covid positive test. lol.


Fake news dude. Just like your graph “showing” us how Mike Trout sucks:


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 10, 2020)

Please take your time and read the below. It is directly from an anonymous Doctor/Epidemiologist:

"Here's a quote from a physician named Amit Kaura, who's cited within a recent article with an obvious agenda to keep the fear level on overdrive:

"I don't think people should look at this as only 6 percent of people died of COVID-19 — 6 percent of those people that died only had COVID-19 listed as a cause of death," Kaura said. "COVID-19 was involved in 100 percent of those mortalities."

That's quite a claim, especially considering the fact that Dr. Kaura failed to elaborate on the specifics of how the virus was "involved" in 100% of those deaths. Was Dr. Kaura personally "involved" with the care for the 185K+ people who have died? Obviously not. So one really has to question why Dr Kaura would make such a careless statement. In order to fully understand why Dr Kaura's statement is unbelievably asinine, we first need to dig into a few details regarding how we've actually been testing for the virus and counting "positive" cases, since the virus's inception.

The gold standard being used to count positive cases is called a PCR test. (Polymerase chain reaction). It detects a very small segment of the nucleic acid which is part of a virus itself. The specific fragment detected is determined by the somewhat arbitrary choice of DNA primers used which become the ends of the amplified fragment. In laymen's terms, the PCR test detects extremely tiny, near non-existent levels of the virus. This means that if someone is tested as "positive", in no way does a positive result indicate that the person is contagious or will ever be contagious. What the public needs to understand, is that the PCR test does not determine or measure the amount of virus or the "viral load" a person has. It's simply is designed to detect the absolute smallest amounts of it. In fact, studies have already shown that 90% of people diagnosed as "positive" with Coronavirus are not even carrying enough of it to infect anyone else. This should have been made public ages ago, yet Governors across the US have insisted on using these positive cases as justifiable reasons to destroy businesses and their state's economy.

Another equally important fact, is that the PCR test also does not differentiate or determine the cause of a death in a person. If a hospitalized patient dies of cancer, heart disease, diabetes or other unrelated health issues, but happens to have had a positive test prior to their passing, in no way does it mean that there was ever enough of the virus in their system that actually "exacerbated" any of their existing health conditions. Despite this fact, hospitals and health care professionals are being instructed to carry out the CDC's unprecedented policy to count EVERY patient death as a Covid death (or a "Covid complication" death) merely on the basis that a patient tested positive (or was presumed to be positive) at some point in time prior to their death. Essentially what this means, is that the CDC is literally counting deaths "twice" on the federal level. For example, if an individual dies of a stroke, but also happened to have been tested as "positive" for the virus, their death is tallied as both a Covid death AND a stroke death, even though the death certificate on a local level states that the stroke was the primary cause of their demise. The end result? The CDC can now state that there are a massive surplus or an excessive number of deaths this year, that are a "direct" result of the the virus. This is an entirely new level of data manipulation, dishonesty, and fear mongering.

People often tend to underestimate the amount of non-virus deaths that occur, every year in the world. Below are the top ten causes of death in the US in an average (non-coronavirus) year:

- 700K people due from heart disease
- 600K people die from cancer
- 160K people die from COPD
- 160K people die from accidents
- 140K people die from Stroke
- 116K people die from Alzheimer's
- 80k people die from diabetes
- 50K people die from Kidney disease
- 45K people die from Suicide
- 40K people die from Influenza

There are obviously many other causes of death other than the examples above, however, in total there approx 2.6 million people who die every year in the US alone. To put this into perspective, that figure amounts to approximately 5 people dying every 60 seconds in America. To recap, the CDC has recently (albeit quietly) announced that from the Coronavirus's current death toll of 185K people, Covid-19 was determined to be the direct cause of death in only 6% of those deaths. This means that less than 12K people have tragically died as a direct result of having contracted the virus. These particular patients no doubt suffered greatly and likely exhibited very severe ARDS-like symptoms and features (including the now famous "ground-glass opacity" finding in the scans of their lungs) However, it should also be noted that such findings in scans are often nonspecific and can occur with a variety of infectious and noninfectious processes. So what do we really know about the remaining 173K people who have died thus far this year, other than they didn't necessarily die directly from Covid-19? Well, we know (according to the CDC) that they had an average of 2.6 serious, pre-existing conditions, and that they were either tested "positive" before their death or they were a "presumed case". A presumed case basically means they had a test that came back positive on a local level but was never confirmed. Considering the fact that there have been many different reports of false positives on a local level, having a "positive test" isn't very useful information, particularly when that person isn't showing any symptoms of the virus. As bizarre as it may sound, in Tanzania, even a goat and a piece of fruit came back positive for the virus. Yes, that actually happened.

It should also be noted that every year, otherwise healthy people with no known pre-existing health conditions, tragically die of the Flu. Strangely, despite these tragic and unexpected deaths occurring every Flu season, few have ever been reported on by the main stream media. Given the fact that approximately 30K to 60K people die each year from Influenza, ask yourself whether the CDC has ever implemented such an unprecedented presumptive cases policy during a Flu season? Even more, have health care facilities ever routinely given ANY kind of viral PCR test to every heart attack, kidney failure or car accident patient? So, then why are we doing this now with virtually every hospitalized patient? Given the facts on how PCR tests work and their incapability of determining the spread of the virus or whether someone is likely to die from the virus, perhaps people will finally come to realize that there is indeed a nefarious agenda at play. Perhaps the crazy idea that corruption does in fact exist, will no longer be just a fantasy for fringe thinking conspiracy theorists. The good news (if there is any), is that new data is continuing to emerge — data that will likely validate any skepticism and criticism regarding the Government's response to this virus."


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I never said I agreed with Fauci. Read what I said. That’s just what you’re telling yourself to rationalize that the one you agree with - and who is Fauci’s boss - is responsible for more than 100,000 people dying unnecessarily.
> 
> Regardless, Fauci made a judgment call that he thought would save lives. Trump made a judgment call that he thought would save his net worth.  I know how ya’ll like to blame Trump’s subordinates for all of his behavior because “pass the buck” is the American way, and you just can’t bear
> to accept what is actually happening.


Then it is not a “false equivalency”....make up your mind.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 10, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Some believe the strain is weakening; we will see.


Scientist are also saying that even when masks don't stop the spread, they reduce the dosage that you get thus you end up with a weaker case of Covid as well.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Then it is not a “false equivalency”....make up your mind.


Actually it is the exact definition of a false equivalency. You are excusing one enormous lie for a malicious purpose because someone else also lied for a legitimate - if misguided - purpose.  Not all lies are created equal. And, regardless, they are bith Trump’s lies because he is the boss.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> haha, if I would put all those on ignore, I would be only chatting with Grace T and EJ


Not sure if I should take that personally.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> It’s almost time for everyone to start scrambling for tryouts for NEXT season already.


We have two new girls coming out tonight for practice.   See how it goes.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Actually it is the exact definition of a false equivalency. You are excusing one enormous lie for a malicious purpose because someone else also lied for a legitimate - if misguided - purpose.  Not all lies are created equal. And, regardless, they are bith Trump’s lies because he is the boss.


You are a legend in your own mind.....Way to insert subjectivity into an objective statement!

cheers!


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> You are a legend in your own mind.....Way to insert subjectivity into an objective statement!
> 
> cheers!


You’re the only one trying to excuse 100,000 people dying because someone is a liar. And also because he let (or made) his subordinate tell another one.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 10, 2020)

I feel sorry for all of those who just want to push the CoVid agenda just in order to get Trump out of office. Some of you probably wish the number was 2 million. It's really really sad.

If you only knew the truth because of people in the know rather than what you hear on the news, you would be so disappointed. I have not posted on this topic lately because I do realize it falls on deaf ears here. Just telling you what I KNOW. 

FYI, for those who love to say "excess deaths", when death certificated are filled out, most only list one cause of death. The excess death rate is significantly inflated due to deaths being counted twice, and sometimes three times. These numbers usually take at least a year to get through reviewing before being closer to actuality.  Excess deaths are NEVER accurate even after review. 

Just know this, if you are under the age of 70 and you don't have MAJOR underlying conditions, there is nothing to worry about. Keep being safe and wearing your masks in indoor spaces. 

The true tragedy of all this are two separate groups of people. Small business owners who cannot generate the same amount of business and children/young adults who have essentially lost the educational, social, arts and athletics. 

Make no doubt about it, CoVid has been politicized only for those who want more power.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You’re the only one trying to excuse 100,000 people dying because someone is a liar. And also because he let (or made) his subordinate tell another one.


Ummm, you can thank the Democratic Northeast State Governers' for that actually. Putting those infected into nursing homes and infected into hospital rooms with those who are not infected.

It's a fact, sorry.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Ummm, you can thank the Democratic Northeast State Governers' that actually. Putting those infected into nursing homes and infected into hospital rooms with those who are not infected.
> 
> It's a fact, sorry.


Best to let it go...once he’s lost the discussion he just changes the subject.  It’s worse than arguing with my wife.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Right.  So they both lied to the public to avoid a panic.  Just one you agree with and the other you don’t....got it!


That's kind of a reach, isn't it? Fauci wasn't out there calling it a hoax and telling people it would just go away. It's one thing to reduce panic, it's another to encourage people that it doesn't exist. 

I'm new here, but have been lurking for a while. I grew up in Huntington Beach, but now live up in the Bay Area. I'm well aware of the differing political ideologies from both areas. It all bums me out deeply as we all want the same things in the end. We're more alike than we are different. The division that persists in our country is incredibly saddening. Our leadership and MSM (all of them) are failing us completely.


----------



## watfly (Sep 10, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> The true tragedy of all this are two separate groups of people. Small business owners who cannot generate the same amount of business and children/young adults who have essentially lost the educational, social, arts and athletics.


Which in the long run will be a tragedy for all of society.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Homophobe. @Dominic when are you going to do something about the ongoing bigotry that always comes from the same person?


I posted a picture.  What are you crying about now?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> B.S. false equivalency. Fauci was very clear that he did it because he knew being more open would exacerbate the existing PPE shortage and make the situation worse for front line workers. Maybe it was a bad idea in retrospect, maybe not.
> 
> Trump did it, however, to avoid losing money in the stock market.


Oh wait... the expert says Trump didn't distort anything.  You still mad, bro/bra/nonbinary?









						Anthony Fauci rejects Bob Woodward book claim that Donald Trump downplayed coronavirus threat
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci is denying multiple claims in Bob Woodward’s latest book, including that President Trump downplayed the coronavirus threat for political reasons.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I never said I agreed with Fauci. Read what I said. That’s just what you’re telling yourself to rationalize that the one you agree with - and who is Fauci’s boss - is responsible for more than 100,000 people dying unnecessarily.
> 
> Regardless, Fauci made a judgment call that he thought would save lives. Trump made a judgment call that he thought would save his net worth.  I know how ya’ll like to blame Trump’s subordinates for all of his behavior because “pass the buck” is the American way, and you just can’t bear
> to accept what is actually happening.


Died unnecessarily.  So you're saying, if Trump said the virus was "a mean, scary virus", those people would still be alive?  Moron.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I never said I agreed with Fauci. Read what I said. That’s just what you’re telling yourself to rationalize that the one you agree with - and who is Fauci’s boss - is responsible for more than 100,000 people dying unnecessarily.
> 
> Regardless, Fauci made a judgment call that he thought would save lives. Trump made a judgment call that he thought would save his net worth.  I know how ya’ll like to blame Trump’s subordinates for all of his behavior because “pass the buck” is the American way, and you just can’t bear
> to accept what is actually happening.


When are you going to stop crying like a bitch about Trump?  When is Dominic going to ban you for doing that?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Ummm, you can thank the Democratic Northeast State Governers' that actually. Putting those infected into nursing homes and infected into hospital rooms with those who are not infected.
> 
> It's a fact, sorry.


Actually it’s not, that’s just the narrative people use because they din’t want to face facts why 200,000 people are really dead and another 1000 plus every day. 

Your post actually shows how clueless you are. Cuomo faced the difficult choice of either keeping those from nursing homes at the hospital, and risking more deaths due to overcrowded hospitals being unable to help everyone, or put them back at the nursing homes where they came from and risk transmission there. Your assertion that he was putting them in nursing homes, but also not putting them in nursing homes and instead keeping them at the hospital makes zero sense and is just wrong. It shows you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but are instead regurgitating soundbites that you not only don’t understand, but can’t even get straight.

In hindsight, yes, it ended up being a bad decision for Cuomo to send nursing home residents who had been admitted to hospitals back to nursing homes because the hospitals ended up not being as crowded as they anticipated they would, and he obviously over-estimated the ability of nursing homes to contain spread themselves. It is not surprising that he was worried that hospitals would become overcrowded, though, given what your idiot in chief also knew to be the truth and had already told Woodward on tape about how dangerous it was - even for young people. Of course, he was also lying to governors and everyone else about how it wasn’t a big deal. If he or any other governor had listened to that idiocy (which we now know are intentional lies) a lot more people would be dead even on NY. If any people have no right to question Cuomo’s decision making regarding nursing homes, it’s the very people who think it was ok for the president of the United States to tell everyone it’s no big deal, it’s just a hoax, you don’t even need to wear a mask.

Oh, and of course, a total of about 6400 people from NY nursing homes died. When this is all said and done, that will likely be less than 1% of the Americans who died from Covid.  Or if you listen to your conspiracy theorist buddy @csk357, 0% since they all died of heartburn and other s**t, so what was the big deal with Cuomo sending them back, right?

No you don’t get to claim it was a hoax but Cuomo should not have sent them back to nursing homes because it wasn’t a hoax and should have known better. You don’t get to claim that it was fine for Trump to tell Americans it wasn’t a big deal, and then claim that Cuomo didn’t treat it like a big enough deal. You don’t get to say that no one has really died of C19, they all died of comorbidities like f**king heartburn, and then claim that all the nursing home deaths were due to C19.  You don’t get to claim it’s Cuomo’s fault for putting people back in nursing homes, except when he didn’t which is also his fault.  And you really don’t get to say this is all Cuomo’s fault when NY nursing home deaths constitute a paltry 3% of C19 deaths to date, and will likely be less than 1% when this is done. And that is especially true when you look at the fact that approximately 5 people are dying in NY a day, compared to 1000 a day elsewhere. And to the idiot who blithely said earlier that Cuomo already killed all the old people, 6200 people died in NY nursing homes, which is 0.1% of NY residents over the age of 65. 

I know ya’ll love your zinger one liners that your Fox friends told you to say, but people with brains see right through your nonsense.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh wait... the expert says Trump didn't distort anything.  You still mad, bro/bra/nonbinary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homophobe. @Dominic.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When are you going to stop crying like a bitch about Trump?  When is Dominic going to ban you for doing that?


Your buddy @Grace T. made it clear that she got permission for this thread to go political.  Regardless, I have never once caused a thread to go that direction, but have only responded to those who already did. And, of course, that has nothing to do with repeatedly making racist, homophobic and other bigoted comments.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Conspiracy! The extra 200,000 deaths in the US all actually happened in Benghazi! Papercuts from missing Hilary Clinton emails and Obama’s birth certificate!


Are you ok? is this a cry for help?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Fake news dude. Just like your graph “showing” us how Mike Trout sucks:
> View attachment 9006


Was this post meant for me? I dont know know how it relates to someone getting a covid positive test in June when they died in February.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> See also @Dominic


Just wondering why you called him a homophobe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Actually it is the exact definition of a false equivalency. You are excusing one enormous lie for a malicious purpose because someone else also lied for a legitimate - if misguided - purpose.  Not all lies are created equal. And, regardless, they are bith Trump’s lies because he is the boss.


This is a soccer thread.  It's amazing how you want everyone else banned even though you're here bashing Trump.  Are you fancy AND special?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Your buddy @Grace T. made it clear that she got permission for this thread to go political.  Regardless, I have never once caused a thread to go that direction, but have only responded to those who already did. And, of course, that has nothing to do with repeatedly making racist, homophobic and other bigoted comments.


Well, I got banned for responding to a thread so you might grab your bloomers tightly!  A picture of someone crying isn't homophobic.  Neither is making sure "non gendered" language is used so you aren't offending.  That makes me politically correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Best to let it go...once he’s lost the discussion he just changes the subject.  It’s worse than arguing with my wife.


Funny thing is that I never argue with your wife.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> You can't spin this. It is obvious he lied to the American public to protect his re-election and it cost us thousands of lives and trillions in our economy. We wouldn't be having a debate about fall soccer if he had acted when he knew it was a huge threat. He could have taken measures without creating panic and he chose to do nothing for 3 months. Anyone still defending this president has ZERO credibility!


The irony of this is that if he had just spoken straight with the American people and showed that he was a leader with a plan to meet the threat, he might have actually helped his re-election chances


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> The irony of this is that if he had just spoken straight with the American people and showed that he was a leader with a plan to meet the threat, he might have actually helped his re-election chances


He imposed travel bans at the end of January.  Remember?  That's when Joe Joe called him a xenophobe.  Remember?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, I got banned for responding to a thread so you might grab your bloomers tightly!  A picture of someone crying isn't homophobic.  Neither is making sure "non gendered" language is used so you aren't offending.  That makes me politically correct.


Sure. Repeatedly using the same transgender woman and feigned political correctness about being “non-binary”.  You’re not funny. You aren’t clever. You aren’t sincere. You’re a racist and homophobic bigot who can’t seem to hold it together for more than a few days.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> The irony of this is that if he had just spoken straight with the American people and showed that he was a leader with a plan to meet the threat, he might have actually helped his re-election chances











						LA County schools won't reopen until 'after the election," health director says
					

Los Angeles County Public Health Director Dr. Barbara Ferrer was caught on audiotape saying the country's largest county would not reopen its schools until "after the election."




					www.foxnews.com
				




Readily admitting that the election is the target date.  Wow, this is corruption...


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny thing is that I never argue with your wife.


You’re smarter than me!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sure. Repeatedly using the same transgender woman and feigned political correctness about being “non-binary”.  You’re not funny. You aren’t clever. You aren’t sincere. You’re a racist and homophobic bigot who can’t seem to hold it together for more than a few days.


That's actually not a tranny... it's a 'man' dressed as a woman for the purposes of cinema.  I'm not sure where the "homophobic" keeps coming from on your posts.  I'm not familiar with the actor's sexual proclivities.  Just trying to not used "gendered language" as I know some are bothered by such things.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

chiefs said:


> LA County schools won't reopen until 'after the election," health director says
> 
> 
> Los Angeles County Public Health Director Dr. Barbara Ferrer was caught on audiotape saying the country's largest county would not reopen its schools until "after the election."
> ...


That HAS to be a *hoax*.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's actually not a tranny... it's a 'man' dressed as a woman for the purposes of cinema.  I'm not sure where the "homophobic" keeps coming from on your posts.  I'm not familiar with the actor's sexual proclivities.  Just trying to not used "gendered language" as I know some are bothered by such things.


B.S. And “tranny” is a pejorative homophobic label. @Dominic.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 10, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Please take your time and read the below. It is directly from an anonymous Doctor/Epidemiologist:
> 
> "Here's a quote from a physician named Amit Kaura, who's cited within a recent article with an obvious agenda to keep the fear level on overdrive:
> 
> ...


No link, and not willing to attach his name to it.

No actual statistical anslysis, either.  

This was not written by an epidemiologist.  This was written by a political reporter who wants you to think he has credentials he lacks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> B.S. And “tranny” is a pejorative homophobic label. @Dominic.


Hmm... I don't see that here. Should I give them a negative rating?


*What does tranny mean? - Definitions.net*
www.definitions.net › definition › tranny


 Wiktionary (3.40 / 5 votes) Rate this definition: _tranny_(Noun). A person who is transsexual or transgender, or who is a transvestite/cross-dresser.


https://www.dictionary.com/browse/tranny


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 10, 2020)

well, well, well......who would have thought









						LA County schools won't reopen until 'after the election,
					

Stay in-the-know with Sioux County Radio! We post local news online as it's happening. Check back to find the latest details about the stories that affect you.




					siouxcountyradio.com
				




...Not after halloween, the first of the month,  Monday november 2nd...after the election. Odd choice of words


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hmm... I don't see that here. Should I give them a negative rating?
> 
> *What does tranny mean? - Definitions.net*
> www.definitions.net › definition › tranny
> ...


Don’t go there. 






						Tranny - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				











						Slurs - Gender Construction Kit
					

Offensive terms used to describe gender non-conforming people in the UK




					genderkit.org.uk
				











						Lance Bass Apologizes For Using The Word 'Tranny'
					

I'm sorry to anyone who was offended or hurt by my use of the word "trannies" while appearing earlier this week on <em>Access Hollywood Live</em>. Let me share what I have learned in the last 24 hours.




					www.huffpost.com
				








						Words that Hurt
					

History  In the 2000s, LGBTQIA Resource Center staff created a series of educational posters called "Words that Hurt and Why." The original series contained "Words that Hurt and Why," "Words that are Transphobic and Why" and "Words that are Biphobic and Why."




					lgbtqia.ucdavis.edu
				




Of course, the real problem is that you shouldn’t be pushing transgender and racist stereotypes at all.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Don’t go there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just trying my bestest to be politically correct.  You said this was a political thread, right?  

Tell you what... just for a bunch of laughs, I'm going to check out genderkit.org, though.  I can only imagine how entertaining that's going to be.  I hope they sell stuff online because it's really dangerous to leave the house.  I'll let you know if they sell stuff by the piece or you have to buy a full kit.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Don’t go there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are arguing with crabs.  Crabs just pull each other down.  Let them cry and cite all of the bs opinion articles that they want.  My father in laws best friend died of COVID.  It's that simple to me.  I have spoken with several people that have had it and not one of them would wish it upon anyone.  Let them whine about their little Mia's not getting to play glorified rec soccer.  People need to live vicariously through someone else because apparently things aren't going well at home.

I have given up trying to make sense to dummies.  Most people don't even know why we have seasons.  Or how compounding interest works.  They definintely aren't going to believe the truth.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

JumboJack said:


>


The MAGATs are scared.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 10, 2020)

JumboJack said:


>


you and your facts


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> The irony of this is that if he had just spoken straight with the American people and showed that he was a leader with a plan to meet the threat, he might have actually helped his re-election chances


Totally agree and further irony that the people that support him also hurt his chances for re-election by being the most resistant to the one strategy that would have likely ended this pandemic months ago. The people that cared the most about their fellow American and wanted to restore the economy the fastest were those that wore masks vigilantly in public and didn't spread crazy conspiracy theories and downplay the pandemic. Those were the real patriots.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The MAGATs are scared.


This must be one of those 'crabby' BS opinion thingys, right?


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The MAGATs are scared.


Aren’t you the dipshit that said NY did a great job fighting Covid?
Yeah that was you...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> Totally agree and further irony that the people that support him also hurt his chances for re-election by being the most resistant to the one strategy that would have likely ended this pandemic months ago. The people that cared the most about their fellow American and wanted to restore the economy the fastest were those that wore masks vigilantly in public and didn't spread crazy conspiracy theories and downplay the pandemic. Those were the real patriots.


I agree.  All those Trump supporters failing to wear masks while they burn, riot and loot in Portland, Seattle, Kenosha and Minneapolis.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 10, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Good luck to you and your player.


Heard your player is heading to Europe.   You going there to see her play?   Will she be on TV?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Aren’t you the dipshit that said NY did a great job fighting Covid?
> Yeah that was you...


I get it. Fox told you to say it, so you do. It doesn’t matter to you what actually happened or why. Any excuse to bend the knee to your magat in chief will do.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 10, 2020)

The Cactus Cup is fast approaching.  Who will win The Cup?


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I get it. Fox told you to say it, so you do. It doesn’t matter to you what actually happened or why. Any excuse to bend the knee to your magat in chief will do.


So you do think NY did a good job? The Mayor did not downplay the virus? He didn’t say it’s not easily transmitted? He did say it was safe to ride the subway? Gosh.


----------



## azsnowrider (Sep 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> The Cactus Cup is fast approaching.  Who will win The Cup?
> 
> View attachment 9007



Alright man, get it straight its not called the Cactus Cup.... It's called the Cactus "Kickoff", get it right. I have seen the brackets, good luck...


----------



## happy9 (Sep 10, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> Alright man, get it straight its not called the Cactus Cup.... It's called the Cactus "Kickoff", get it right. I have seen the brackets, good luck...


Are they up?  Donde?


----------



## Texas2Cali (Sep 10, 2020)

Some info based on the other football; haven't verified the data.









						Over 1,000 high school football games already played, zero reports of community COVID spread
					

Throughout the Spring and Summer there was some concern that football games and the crowds that come to them could be a spreading point for Covid. So much of a




					footballscoop.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 10, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> Alright man, get it straight its not called the Cactus Cup.... It's called the Cactus "Kickoff", get it right. I have seen the brackets, good luck...


I'm sorry about that.  I think "cup" for soccer tournaments.  I went to some "Classics" and a few "Invitationals" This will be a first for the "Kickoff."  My dd is 100% excited and so am I.  I mean that.  Super grateful to watch her play.  Who do you see going to the finals?


----------



## azsnowrider (Sep 10, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Are they up?  Donde?


Bracket is, schedule is not.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> Bracket is, schedule is not.


Link?


----------



## azsnowrider (Sep 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I'm sorry about that.  I think "cup" for soccer tournaments.  I went to some "Classics" and a few "Invitationals" This will be a first for the "Kickoff."  My dd is 100% excited and so am I.  I mean that.  Super grateful to watch her play.  Who do you see going to the finals?


I was just teasing you anyways, and Hard to say on the AZ side. If we don't see that So Cal team you may get some grief from the AZ folks, pressure is on.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 10, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> Bracket is, schedule is not.


Do you have a link. Looked on website did not see brackets.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> So you do think NY did a good job? The Mayor did not downplay the virus? He didn’t say it’s not easily transmitted? He did say it was safe to ride the subway? Gosh.


Read what I have already written, including today.

I will add that the mayor DiBlasio is an idiot, but he is also not the president of the United States either. Why do you think he is telling people in Feb and early March that it isn’t that bad? That’s exactly what the president of the US was telling him and everyone else. The stupidest thing DiBlasio did was listen to what the cheeto-colored, can’t hold a glass of water murderer was saying.

Listen to yourself.  You and your buddies are trying to absolve the purported leader of our country of responsibility for 200,000 dead people and counting, and even laud him for telling lies that directly contributed to most of those deaths,
and then try to dump off all of the responsibility onto a mayor. Why?  Because no lie is too big if it means someone else can’t get an abortion?  Do you still think the libs are gonna take your little small dick so I need a big gun away from you?  You better get a Fox transfusion soon, because what you’re saying is no longer defensible even on Fox. You’re gonna need their new lies and excuses.  Or just chant “email, benghazi, birther” over and over until you snap back into it.

*1 WEEK BAN
DOMINIC*


----------



## azsnowrider (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Link?











						GotSoccer Rankings
					






					home.gotsoccer.com
				




Hit the age brackets then the groups (gold,etc) then the bracket


----------



## azsnowrider (Sep 10, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> GotSoccer Rankings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


select" girls event" on the link, it didnt directly go to it.


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Read what I have already written, including today.
> 
> I will add that the mayor DiBlasio is an idiot, but he is also not the president of the United States either. Why do you think he is telling people in Feb and early March that it isn’t that bad? That’s exactly what the president of the US was telling him and everyone else. The stupidest thing DiBlasio did was listen to what the cheeto-colored, can’t hold a glass of water murderer was saying.
> 
> ...


These next four years are going to be really tough for you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Read what I have already written, including today.
> 
> I will add that the mayor DiBlasio is an idiot, but he is also not the president of the United States either. Why do you think he is telling people in Feb and early March that it isn’t that bad? That’s exactly what the president of the US was telling him and everyone else. The stupidest thing DiBlasio did was listen to what the cheeto-colored, can’t hold a glass of water murderer was saying.
> 
> ...


Hey, if Dementia Joe was in office, he'd have forgotten all about those 200k deaths Trump caused and it would be like it never happened!  Just like Joe's sexual assault accuser, "to be believed" by both Joe AND Kamalatoe.

*TWO WEEK BAN
DOMINIC*


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> These next four years are going to be really tough for you.


Not at all. Financially I will be fine either way. If Joe wins, which he almost certainly will, the world will start returning to some sense of normalcy and all you magats will need to keep your s**t here and anonymous. And if the diaper-wearing stroke tangerine cheats his way to victory, I will still enjoy watching much of the country burn, because that’s what we deserve and what also needs to happen. Win win as I see it.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Read what I have already written, including today.
> 
> I will add that the mayor DiBlasio is an idiot, but he is also not the president of the United States either. Why do you think he is telling people in Feb and early March that it isn’t that bad? That’s exactly what the president of the US was telling him and everyone else. The stupidest thing DiBlasio did was listen to what the cheeto-colored, can’t hold a glass of water murderer was saying.
> 
> ...


Trump put a travel ban on chinese nationals at the end of january because of the outbreak in Wuhan. For weeks after that De blasio, pelosi, and other democrat leaders to include the democrat presidential hopeful Joe Biden said he shouldnt have done that.  That it was racist.  well, good think they werent president.  Even Joe Biden eventually admitted that trumps travel ban was a good move. This outbreak could have been a lot worse if Joe Biden was president. who are you voting for again?

*WARNING*


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Not at all. Financially I will be fine either way. If Joe wins, which he almost certainly will, the world will start returning to some sense of normalcy and all you magats will need to keep your s**t here and anonymous. And if the diaper-wearing stroke tangerine cheats his way to victory, I will still enjoy watching much of the country burn, because that’s what we deserve and what also needs to happen. Win win as I see it.


It’s your stupid liberal cities that are burning, so let em’ burn !


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Not at all. Financially I will be fine either way. If Joe wins, which he almost certainly will, the world will start returning to some sense of normalcy and all you magats will need to keep your s**t here and anonymous. And if the diaper-wearing stroke tangerine cheats his way to victory, I will still enjoy watching much of the country burn, because that’s what we deserve and what also needs to happen. Win win as I see it.


So if Joe wins you'll stop burning and looting in liberal run cities?  Criminals will go back to complying with police like grown ass men?  Nancy Pelosi will finally enter a rehab program and get some adhesive for those gums?


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Not at all. Financially I will be fine either way. If Joe wins, which he almost certainly will, the world will start returning to some sense of normalcy and all you magats will need to keep your s**t here and anonymous. And if the diaper-wearing stroke tangerine cheats his way to victory,* I will still enjoy watching much of the country burn, because that’s what we deserve and what also needs to happen.* Win win as I see it.


You are an absolute piece of shit.


----------



## Emma (Sep 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> It’s almost time for everyone to start scrambling for tryouts for NEXT season already.


November is around the corner.   It's hard to cut players when you can't see how they've performed all season.  It will be a


Anon9 said:


> It’s your stupid liberal cities that are burning, so let em’ burn !


This is dumb.  Why would you wish these cities burn?  And FYI - these cities burning are strong republican towns.  Either way - they are AMERICAN town and human beings.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Not at all. Financially I will be fine either way. If Joe wins, which he almost certainly will, the world will start returning to some sense of normalcy and all you magats will need to keep your s**t here and anonymous. And if the diaper-wearing stroke tangerine cheats his way to victory, I will still enjoy watching much of the country burn, because that’s what we deserve and what also needs to happen. Win win as I see it.


Its posts like this that make more democrats leave the party.  Everyone with common sense and morals that reads EOTLs posts, welcome to the republican party. If you like watching your city burn because a republican is president, please stay a democrat.  That way we can clearly see which party is in the right side.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Trump put a travel ban on chinese nationals at the end of january because of the outbreak in Wuhan. For weeks after that De blasio, pelosi, and other democrat leaders to include the democrat presidential hopeful Joe Biden said he shouldnt have done that.  That it was racist.  well, good think they werent president.  Even Joe Biden eventually admitted that trumps travel ban was a good move. This outbreak could have been a lot worse if Joe Biden was president. who are you voting for again?


You are lying about Biden and the travel ban. 









						Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
					

In July 14 remarks in the White House Rose Garden, President Donald Trump made a series of false, misleading and unsupported statements about the novel coronavirus and presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden's position on it.




					www.factcheck.org
				












						AP FACT CHECK: Trump and the virus-era China ban that isn't
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump's “ban” on travel from China is his go-to point when defending his response to the coronavirus pandemic...




					apnews.com
				




It’s just one lie after the next because that’s all ya got. Bend the knee to Mr. Can’t-Walk-Down-Ramp!


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You are lying about Biden and the travel ban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Biden campaign says he backs Trump's China travel ban | CNN Politics
					

Joe Biden's campaign said Friday the former vice president supports President Donald Trump's January 31 decision to ban foreign nationals who had been in China within the previous 14 days from entering the United States.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You are lying about Biden and the travel ban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was Bidens comments on Trump the day he banned chinese nationals from traveling to the U.S. due to the pandemic.  Sure sounds like hes calling Trump racist.  You and the sources you posted can spin it any way you want, but to everyone else its pretty clear.


"Biden first accused Trump of xenophobia in dealing with the coronavirus pandemic on January 31, at a campaign rally in Fort Madison, Iowa -- in comments that came shortly after Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar announced the travel ban.


"You know we have right now a crisis with the coronavirus, emanating from China," Biden said then. "The national emergency and worldwide alerts. The American people need to have a president who they can trust what he says about it. That he is going to act rationally about it. In moments like this, this is where the credibility of a president is most needed, as he explains what we should and should not do. This is no time for Donald Trump's record of hysterical xenophobia and fear mongering to lead the way instead of science.""


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So if Joe wins you'll stop burning and looting in liberal run cities?  Criminals will go back to complying with police like grown ass men?  Nancy Pelosi will finally enter a rehab program and get some adhesive for those gums?





JumboJack said:


> You are an absolute piece of shit.


Nope. You will be the one who votes in favor of making it happen, not me. That makes you the POS. I’m just telling you what is going to happen and why, and why my glass is always half full. Cheers!


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

Emma said:


> November is around the corner.   It's hard to cut players when you can't see how they've performed all season.  It will be a
> 
> This is dumb.  Why would you wish these cities burn?  And FYI - these cities burning are strong republican towns.  Either way - they are AMERICAN town and human beings.


which of the burning cities are republican towns?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

Placer county just said FU to the Governor.
They no longer plan on following his guidelines.  I am sure more counties will follow.  Soccer Road trip to Placer County.  Lol 








						Placer County rescinds COVID-19 health emergency, prompting health officer to resign — Los Angeles Times
					

Residents will still be expected to follow California’s overall guidance, but the county says it will not enforce the state rules.




					apple.news


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> This was Bidens comments on Trump the day he banned chinese nationals from traveling to the U.S. due to the pandemic.  Sure sounds like hes calling Trump racist.  You and the sources you posted can spin it any way you want, but to everyone else its pretty clear.
> 
> 
> "Biden first accused Trump of xenophobia in dealing with the coronavirus pandemic on January 31, at a campaign rally in Fort Madison, Iowa -- in comments that came shortly after Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar announced the travel ban.
> ...


Biden was right. Picking out China only when it was already worse in Italy and was also in many other countries by then  is xenophobic. It was political because he knew weak-minded fools would think he was actually doing something when, in reality, he was letting C19 come in from every other country in the world. 

Oh, and don’t forget that that the bloated buffoon was the president of the US with access to what ever information he wanted. You are seriously blaming 200,000 dead people and 1000 more every day on someone who is not even in office. Or a mayor if you’re the other dumbs**t. Yeah, that’s persuasive.  It’s everyone’s fault except the one guy who was intentionally lying to them about it and would be the most powerful person in the US if he weren’t such an incompetent, clueless, small, uh, handed, spray-painted dufus.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Biden was right. Picking out China only when it was already worse in Italy and was also in many other countries by then  is xenophobic. It was political because he knew weak-minded fools would think he was actually doing something when, in reality, he was letting C19 come in from every other country in the world.
> 
> Oh, and don’t forget that that the bloated buffoon was the president of the US with access to what ever information he wanted. You are seriously blaming 200,000 dead people and 1000 more every day on someone who is not even in office. Or a mayor if you’re the other dumbs**t. Yeah, that’s persuasive.  It’s everyone’s fault except the one guy who was intentionally lying to them about it and would be the most powerful person in the US if he weren’t such an incompetent, clueless, small, uh, handed, spray-painted dufus.


didnt you just write that de blasio was just following trumps lead when he said that COVID was not a big issue?  facts say he was against the actions trump took to protect americans.   De blasio was in the streets of chinatown inviting people to come out in February.  Its hilarious reading your comments clown. Anybody take EOTL seriously? lol.


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Nope. You will be the one who votes in favor of making it happen, not me. That makes you the POS. I’m just telling you what is going to happen and why, and why my glass is always half full. Cheers!


Congratulations! You just topped your “NY did a great job handling the virus” thread in shear stupidity.
So “Vote for Biden or major cities will continue to burn. If you don’t elect him it’s your fault!” What a dumb ass.

“ _And if the diaper-wearing stroke tangerine cheats his way to victory, I will still enjoy watching much of the country burn, because that’s what we deserve and what also needs to happen. Win win as I see it.”_

You’re going to own that quote.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 10, 2020)

Emma said:


> November is around the corner.   It's hard to cut players when you can't see how they've performed all season.  It will be a
> 
> This is dumb.  Why would you wish these cities burn?  And FYI - these cities burning are strong republican towns.  Either way - they are AMERICAN town and human beings.


I’m dumb? Look who posted it. It was the same genius that gave props to NY for handling the virus according to his sick standards.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Congratulations! You just topped your “NY did a great job handling the virus” thread in shear stupidity.
> So “Vote for Biden or major cities will continue to burn. If you don’t elect him it’s your fault!” What a dumb ass.
> 
> “ _And if the diaper-wearing stroke tangerine cheats his way to victory, I will still enjoy watching much of the country burn, because that’s what we deserve and what also needs to happen. Win win as I see it.”_
> ...


Yes, I fully understand that you will refuse to take responsibility for your actions and will try to blame me for pointing out what will happen and why.  I will make sure to also use that quote over and over again to remind you why it keeps happening.


----------



## paytoplay (Sep 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> The Cactus Cup is fast approaching.  Who will win The Cup?
> 
> View attachment 9007


The Cactus Kicker is a desert-inspired cocktail made from silver tequila, Midori melon liqueur, pineapple juice, sour mix and Sprite, and served over ice in a highball glass....


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 10, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> The Cactus Kicker is a desert-inspired cocktail made from silver tequila, Midori melon liqueur, pineapple juice, sour mix and Sprite, and served over ice in a highball glass....


i like that name


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

Emma said:


> November is around the corner.   It's hard to cut players when you can't see how they've performed all season.  It will be a
> 
> This is dumb.  Why would you wish these cities burn?  And FYI - these cities burning are strong republican towns.  Either way - they are AMERICAN town and human beings.


No, those are liberal run cities that deliberately encouraged chaos so Trump could be blamed.  Same reason they're blaming Trump for a worldwide pandemic.  Sad part is the intelligent, law abiding citizens can't do anything but arm themselves... then CNN comes along and chastises them for confronting hood rats that break security gates to intimidate people into getting what bullshit agenda they have that day.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 10, 2020)

This is disturbing.  Unless it's been doctored or taken out of context, basically the LA County Health Director is admitting that school closures are tagged to the elections and they won't look to open until then.  I know...maybe she's just picking a date you'll argue to mean the beginning of November...but she could have picked Halloween and/or Thanksgiving.  The use of the word election is very disturbing and is grounds for investigation and/or resigation, particularly given how draconian LA County has been to the point it's out of lock step with the other counties surrounding.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304122388691337216


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Nope. You will be the one who votes in favor of making it happen, not me. That makes you the POS. I’m just telling you what is going to happen and why, and why my glass is always half full. Cheers!


No, we vote in support of law and order.  When chaos erupts in these liberal cities and Trump offers to send in help, the libtard leaders tell him to stay out of it and it burns more.  Then a fucking idiotic mayor, like Double Digit IQ TED in Portland, gets to move because the thugs eventually go to his house.  Then he blames Trump for a local death and wants tear gas banned.  I guess it's too lethal?  Kind of like a spit mask.  Not exactly lethal unless you're on PCP.  

Believe me... you clowns fool nobody.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Biden was right. Picking out China only when it was already worse in Italy and was also in many other countries by then  is xenophobic. It was political because he knew weak-minded fools would think he was actually doing something when, in reality, he was letting C19 come in from every other country in the world.
> 
> Oh, and don’t forget that that the bloated buffoon was the president of the US with access to what ever information he wanted. You are seriously blaming 200,000 dead people and 1000 more every day on someone who is not even in office. Or a mayor if you’re the other dumbs**t. Yeah, that’s persuasive.  It’s everyone’s fault except the one guy who was intentionally lying to them about it and would be the most powerful person in the US if he weren’t such an incompetent, clueless, small, uh, handed, spray-painted dufus.


Biden thinks he's running for the senate.  Nearly 50-years in office and hasn't accomplished anything.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Its posts like this that make more democrats leave the party.  Everyone with common sense and morals that reads EOTLs posts, welcome to the republican party. If you like watching your city burn because a republican is president, please stay a democrat.  That way we can clearly see which party is in the right side.


But that isn't really happening is it? In fact it is high ranking republicans that are defecting every day. I'll take the word that trump is inept from a highly decorated and esteemed general like Mattis and many others like him that know first hand about this dumpster fire of an administration before I listen to some Q loving conspiracy nut, keyboard warrior like yourself.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 10, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> that would have likely ended this pandemic months ago.


Has Europe ended the pandemic? They are experiencing surges in the virus again. I thought they got it right?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 10, 2020)

thedudeabides said:


> But that isn't really happening is it? In fact it is high ranking republicans that are defecting every day. I'll take the word that trump is inept from a highly decorated and esteemed general like Mattis and many others like him that know first hand about this dumpster fire of an administration before I listen to some Q loving conspiracy nut, keyboard warrior like yourself.


Keyboard warrior? Just a guy with my own opinions buddy. And yes, democrats are defecting. I defected 2016 like many others. Trump winning 2016 showed that.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 10, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> which of the burning cities are republican towns?


Portland for starters. 

Crap...sorry. They haven't had a repub mayor since 1980. 

I must have been thinking about the governor.

Crap. Wrong again. Last time they had a repub gov ended in 1987. 

I guess the policies they are protesting come from dem politicians. But bright as they are...this time they will vote for more dems to fix the problems dems haven't apparently fixed in 30-40 yrs. 

Speaking of decades...what has Biden done again? I have trouble cataloging all the important things he has done.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, we vote in support of law and order.  When chaos erupts in these liberal cities and Trump offers to send in help, the libtard leaders tell him to stay out of it and it burns more.  Then a fucking idiotic mayor, like Double Digit IQ TED in Portland, gets to move because the thugs eventually go to his house.  Then he blames Trump for a local death and wants tear gas banned.  I guess it's too lethal?  Kind of like a spit mask.  Not exactly lethal unless you're on PCP.
> 
> Believe me... you clowns fool nobody.


Law and Order seems to be working out so well that bunker boy had to put two miles of fencing and surround his house with armed guards.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Has Europe ended the pandemic? They are experiencing surges in the virus again. I thought they got it right?


1200x more people died in the US than in Germany yesterday.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> 1200x more people died in the US than in Germany yesterday.


I guess looking at this chart Europe has ended the pandemic? How do you read it dumbass? says Europe


----------



## EOTL (Sep 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Portland for starters.
> 
> Crap...sorry. They haven't had a repub mayor since 1980.
> 
> ...





Desert Hound said:


> I guess looking at this chart Europe has ended the pandemic? How do you read it dumbass? View attachment 9009says Europe


I’m sorry, how many people are dying in Europe?  Shoot, how many people are dying in New York?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m sorry, how many people are dying in Europe?  Shoot, how many people are dying in New York?


150k plus in europe. 

And I see you bring up NY again. The state that far and away has the highest deaths. Did they get it right?


----------



## Dominic (Sep 10, 2020)

*SHERIFF AND OUTLAW BANNED FOR TWO WEEKS.

 EOTL BANNED FOR 1 WEEK, *


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> select" girls event" on the link, it didnt directly go to it.


Thanks! 
At u17it looks like 1 ECNL Team, 1 ECRL team, 1 DPL team and the rest are local League teams (do you have any insight on these teams?)


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 10, 2020)

dawson said:


> MSK357 said:
> Woman who died six months ago tests positive in June. some people really want there to be more positive cases lol.
> 
> *Shelby County woman who passed away 6 months ago gets letter saying she is COVID-19 positive*
> ...


The Shelby County woman story said :

She died on Feb 16, 2020.
She was cremated .
The death certificate said she died of  COPD . No mention of Covid 19 .
Her  son received a letter from the Shelby Health Department  dated August 20, 2020
The letter said his mother was diagnosed with Covid -19 and needed to isolate .
The son called the Health dept  who said she took the test for Covid-19 on June 20,2020.
He explained to them that his mom had died in February and he wanted an explanation.
The health dept simply said there had been a mistake and protocols would be put in place so it wouldn't happen again.

If like you suggest they had done an autopsy , why was't the results reflected on the Death certificate ?
Since she was cremated they couldn't have  done the autopsy after that .

And if they did an autopsy why wasn't the son notified back then . And  why didn't the Health dept. simply explain in their
response to the son that an autopsy had been done before she was cremated and lastly explain how a autopsy done in February
could trigger a Covid -19 isolation letter 6 months later on August 20.

Seems like a lot of unanswered questions and the Health Dept's response seems very much like a cover up that they
just want to go away . I guess they could just be incompetent .

And I don't understand your comment to MSK357   " do you even know any scientists " 
Like that's a requirement to post on this forum.
[/QUOTE]
Do you honestly believe there won't be mistakes?  It doesn't change much. There are probably far more missed cases than those misdiagnosed. So we have had over six million cases in the US, let's say there are that many who were asymptomatic, another six million. Let's say there are double that amount, twenty-four million in all that have had covid. Think of this, there are over 350 million people in the US.  We need to continue doing everything we can to stop the spread to the other 325 million people or it could be horrible.  Hopefully we have a vaccine by spring that is ready to go and be distributed. Really that is what it comes down to. Do what your believe is right, then accept the responsibility for the consequences.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you @Dominic for finally putting a stop to the ridiculous posts.  This is a soccer forum.  I am not here to listen to everyone's verbal diarrhea about their political views, their vulgar verbal attacks, and their psueo-science epidemiological view points.  Enough already.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Thanks!
> At u17it looks like 1 ECNL Team, 1 ECRL team, 1 DPL team and the rest are local League teams (do you have any insight on these teams?)


At U17 I would say that DPL team is #5 in AZ. Behind the ECNL and GA teams. Royals GA killed them 6-1 a week ago. So there is a drop off between the ECNL/GA and that DPL team. The ECRL team? They lost 5 or 6-1 to the Arsenal ECNL team in a scrimmage a few weeks ago. Last week surprisingly they only lost 1-0 vs Rising ECNL.

The rest of the AZ teams are average in that age group.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> At U17 I would say that DPL team is #5 in AZ. Behind the ECNL and GA teams. Royals GA killed them 6-1 a week ago. So there is a drop off between the ECNL/GA and that DPL team. The ECRL team? They lost 5 or 6-1 to the Arsenal ECNL team in a scrimmage a few weeks ago. Last week surprisingly they only lost 1-0 vs Rising ECNL.
> 
> The rest of the AZ teams are average in that age group.


Sounds like it should be Strikers tournament to lose.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Sounds like it should be Strikers tournament to lose.


I would agree


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Right.  So they both lied to the public to avoid a panic.  Just one you agree with and the other you don’t....got it!


Fauci was trying to protect the front line health care workers who were very short of PPE,  because he knew the idiot in the White House was going to do NOTHING and did NOTHING, PERIOD!  Trumps in action has cost thousands of lives, thousands of jobs and has nearly destroyed our economy.

*WARNED
DOMINIC*


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 10, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> source for this?


Every news source was repeating the fact that health care workers were seriously short PPE in March and April. You can Google every newspaper, article, TV report and they all repeated the same thing, "our health care workers need PPE - masks, gowns, gloves".


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 10, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Fauci was trying to protect the front line health care workers who were very short of PPE,  because he knew the idiot in the White House was going to do NOTHING and did NOTHING, PERIOD!  Trumps in action has cost thousands of lives, thousands of jobs and has nearly destroyed our economy.


@Dominic this guy has to go too. “Idiot in the white house” that is nothing but political garbage. Come on let’s be fair.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 10, 2020)

I agree!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I would agree





Kicker4Life said:


> Sounds like it should be Strikers tournament to lose.


Easy guys.  Let's not be putting pressure on the socal girls.  No soccer in 7 months.  Were just coming out for some training and get in some games.


----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 10, 2020)

Go Strikers bring home the trophy and golden boot to Lil EJ


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

W


Soccerhelper said:


> Easy guys.  Let's not be putting pressure on the socal girls.  No soccer in 7 months.  Were just coming out for some training and get in some games.


You originally asked the question, no?


----------



## happy9 (Sep 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I would agree


The main attraction is going to be the RSL GA vs Rising ECNL. - where ever those games will be held.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2020)

happy9 said:


> The main attraction is going to be the RSL GA vs Rising ECNL. - where ever those games will be held.


It says RSL DPL (not GA) and Rising ECNL RL (which I took for Regional League, is that not the case?)


----------



## happy9 (Sep 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> It says RSL DPL (not GA) and Rising ECNL RL (which I took for Regional League, is that not the case?)


The rumor is that the clubs have decided to play friendlies between the GA and ECNL teams, separate from the tournament.  I just don't know where those games will be held.  These teams, haven't played against one another in over 3 years.  I will have to leverage the soccer DD network to figure out where those games will be played.  My DD is close friends with some of the Rising ECNL ladies. 

It will be very fun to watch those games, if they actually happen.  My player says they are happening.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Has Europe ended the pandemic? They are experiencing surges in the virus again. I thought they got it right?


Don't remember saying that specifically. Sweden did no masks and kept things pretty well open and had 10 times the death rate as their scandinavian brother norway. Trump's buddy Boris did a horrible job in England. Germany did a good job. No surprise there, they have a real leader.


----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 10, 2020)

Scrimmages this weekend between GA clubs out in AZ 

U16 age group at Cactus Cup has a GA team ECRL DPL all in same bracket


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> W
> 
> You originally asked the question, no?


Yes, I asked AZ for prediction.  I never saw the brackets so I wanted him to give us a local prediction. I have no idea who is who but from what I can tell, its a bunch of girls getting ready to play some soccer.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Go Strikers bring home the trophy and golden boot to Lil EJ


I love you man.  Question bro, please share with me why the ToonArmy avatar name?


----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 11, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I love you man.  Question bro, please share with me why the ToonArmy avatar name?


Nickname for the suffering supporters of this football club


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 11, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Nickname for the suffering supporters of this football club


AHA.  First useful information I learned from this website since March.


----------



## azsnowrider (Sep 11, 2020)

happy9 said:


> The rumor is that the clubs have decided to play friendlies between the GA and ECNL teams, separate from the tournament.  I just don't know where those games will be held.  These teams, haven't played against one another in over 3 years.  I will have to leverage the soccer DD network to figure out where those games will be played.  My DD is close friends with some of the Rising ECNL ladies.
> 
> It will be very fun to watch those games, if they actually happen.  My player says they are happening.


Slow your roll happy , 3 years ago it was a vastly different landscape with these teams roster, league, and club wise. Three years ago many of these kids were on the other team before the lure of the DA called.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> AHA.  First useful information I learned from this website since March.


I'm smart enough to figures yours out.  I agree btw, although I would love to have both of them on my team


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> It says RSL DPL (not GA) and Rising ECNL RL (which I took for Regional League, is that not the case?)


I dont see a Rising ecRl team in there. There is however an Arsenal ecRl team. And yes you are correct it is the DPL team...not GA from RSL/Royals


----------



## azsnowrider (Sep 11, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Yes, I asked AZ for prediction.  I never saw the brackets so I wanted him to give us a local prediction. I have no idea who is who but from what I can tell, its a bunch of girls getting ready to play some soccer.


Prediction, Bracket A=Strikers    Bracket B= Arsenal     Winner Strikers. Pressure is on


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 11, 2020)

happy9 said:


> The rumor is that the clubs have decided to play friendlies between the GA and ECNL teams


Not a rumor.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 11, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Nickname for the suffering supporters of this football club


There was a time when that was not the case. The days when Shearer, Ferdinand, and Beardsley were on the roster were fun days to watch them. My old coach was a Geordie born and bread. I have a soft spot for them because of him.


----------



## jimlewis (Sep 11, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> Prediction, Bracket A=Strikers    Bracket B= Arsenal     Winner Strikers. Pressure is on


Are next weekends schedules out?  If so, can someone post them..


----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 11, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> There was a time when that was not the case. The days when Shearer, Ferdinand, and Beardsley were on the roster were fun days to watch them. My old coach was a Geordie born and bread. I have a soft spot for them because of him.


Howay the lads! That's about all the Geordie I speak. I have watched hours of highlights of those guys I believe Ferdinand was there short term and those 3 when together were special. And Asprilla's hat trick vs Barcelona is legendary. Almost as legendary as Geordie boy Matty Longstaff's winner vs the other United  sorry


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> Prediction, Bracket A=Strikers    Bracket B= Arsenal     Winner Strikers. Pressure is on


This is going to be a lot of fun for all the girls.  TY AZ   Again, for this papa, this is not about the W and taking home the golden cactus boot and gold medal.  No way, this is team chemistry bonding time and get in some running.  Trust me.  Nice try.  I know I started it and I see how serious some people take me.  I promise, I dont care about this tournament.  I like the showcase philosophy now.  When my goat was 11, it was all about the medals.  After 13, it was all about National Championships.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

The Helper say's, "Hi, TGIF!!!"  See you all in AZ.  I'm a new man and just want to help you all   I love you AZ and I mean that


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 11, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Heard your player is heading to Europe.   You going there to see her play?   Will she be on TV?


I am not an essential worker and don't have any other circumstance that would get me into the country.  I am going to have to watch her online.  She will be there until May but will be home for Christmas.  Enjoy them when they are home.  We talk almost everyday but I miss her immensely.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 11, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I am not an essential worker and don't have any other circumstance that would get me into the country.  I am going to have to watch her online.  She will be there until May but will be home for Christmas.  Enjoy them when they are home.  We talk almost everyday but I miss her immensely.  Thanks for asking.


 Enjoy the journey and be there for her every step of the way! Great opportunity for her!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 11, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Howay the lads! That's about all the Geordie I speak. I have watched hours of highlights of those guys I believe Ferdinand was there short term and those 3 when together were special. And Asprilla's hat trick vs Barcelona is legendary. Almost as legendary as Geordie boy Matty Longstaff's winner vs the other United  sorry


Les was there for a few years. Gazza was fun to watch then to. But, his stay was short as well.


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Has Europe ended the pandemic? They are experiencing surges in the virus again. I thought they got it right?


COVID deaths yesterday in Italy, Spain, UK, France, Germany = 122
COVID deaths yesterday in the USA = 1069

Population of Italy, Spain, UK, France, Germany = 324 million
Population of USA = 329 million

They got it more "right" than we did by a factor 9.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 11, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> Slow your roll happy , 3 years ago it was a vastly different landscape with these teams roster, league, and club wise. Three years ago many of these kids were on the other team before the lure of the DA called.


Yep I know - In the landscape then, in the landscape now.  My DD has close friends on both teams - classmates and former team mates.  Once the field locations are set, and her schedule has been worked out for that weekend, she's going to want to go and watch - should be fun.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 11, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Easy guys.  Let's not be putting pressure on the socal girls.  No soccer in 7 months.  Were just coming out for some training and get in some games.


Don't bother coming back to California if the 04 team loses.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Don't bother coming back to California if the 04 team loses.


Listen, I said this before and I will say it again.  Two types of players in socal.  The very best players and good players.  Were all been caught up with tag lines and letters.  I have no idea if my player is a very best type player or just a good player.  She's hasnt played much the last three years.  I was adding up the games and its a bout 3/4 of a season worth.  She hasn't worked on much.  My point, all the players who played GDA, GA, ECNL, ECRL are all the same, minus a few players.  If we lose, it's ok.  Were not trying to win.  Were just trying to "get in some games."


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 11, 2020)

What say you@soccerhelper???  Not in for the win?  Team bonding and some running?  I thought... oh, wait that was EJ that was all in for the win!! 

Seriously, I wish all the teams and their parents lucky enough to be going to AZ good luck and great times!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> What say you@soccerhelper???  Not in for the win?  Team bonding and some running?  I thought... oh, wait that was EJ that was all in for the win!!
> 
> *Seriously, I wish all the teams and their parents lucky enough to be going to AZ good luck and great times!*


Like I said before, EJ is in da ground, buried for good.  Cocky little bastard with a big chip on his shoulder.  Big baby!!!  Anyway, this is all about getting in shape and preparing for league and hopefully, June, next year's playoff.  I put ego aside and now just one day at a time.  EJ was wrong to let his pride get all envious over GDA and ECNL and this and all that.  I will say, most of it was to just get the information I needed because my mind and eyes and ears were playing tricks on me.  I needed some swift tough love discipline and boy, I got a nice ass kicking from mother life.  I'm all peace & love brother Giesbock.  Q, please share with soccer family your avatar meaning.  Thanks


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 11, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> COVID deaths yesterday in Italy, Spain, UK, France, Germany = 122
> COVID deaths yesterday in the USA = 1069
> 
> Population of Italy, Spain, UK, France, Germany = 324 million
> ...


I just did a count of W Europe. 176k deaths. That is not by a factor of 9.

If we look at deaths in just the 5 countries you mentioned they have 147k deaths. So no they are not beating us by a factor of 9. Yes I know you are using a specific day. But since this thing has run over the course of 7 plus months now, look at the full data. 

The US is actually at 331 million. So if you add in another euro country to get to about the same number lets say Belgium. Add in another 10k deaths. If you prefer a slightly smaller country use Sweden and add in 6k. Now you are in the 150k+ area. 

176k deaths in Western Europe. US 195k deaths. 

So no Europe didn't nail the response to the virus. 

You can look up deaths and population all in one place on this site. https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

More confession and saying I'm sorry to all the GA, GDA, DPL and other leagues in my past EJ days.  It was my ego and I crossed over fellas and it feels realy refreshing and liberrating.  EJ was being a punk for calling people elitist and 25%s.  I see that now.  My ego pride was all mad at everyone back then.  I was rude a few times at GDA games in da early days.  I also said disparaging things about levels of leagues and all that goat stuff.  I swear 98% was all for fun, with some ego attached ((I promise I didnt understand what was going on and I was just poking around the forum)) and me just being a poker guy.  Poking the bear so to speak.


----------



## mlx (Sep 11, 2020)

Dominic said:


> *SHERIFF AND OUTLAW BANNED FOR TWO WEEKS.
> 
> EOTL BANNED FOR 1 WEEK, *


I truly appreciate that you are keeping politics out.

My concern is that it seems you are considering racism as politics. I don't get why that is?

An example, someone says Biden is this or that, or Trump is this or that,sure, that's politics. In reality I don't care about that. I'm sure most of us don't. (But having the forum clean from this is good).

There is a problem when you give what the Outlaw spews the same weight as true politics. Go and read his racist speech, the latest I saw, "hood rats". Obviously he's taking about black people. Go even further back, he has a whole rant where he is tacitly accepting his racism based on all this statistics and "facts" that he twists to fit in his narrative.

Why is that? Do you truly see racism the same as politics? Does saying "liberals suck" is the same to you as calling black people "hood rats"?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> I truly appreciate that you are keeping politics out.
> 
> My concern is that it seems you are considering racism as politics. I don't get why that is?
> 
> ...


Thats probably why they got banned for 2 weeks instead of 1.  but i understand people want to complain about everything, so go ahead and continue.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 11, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> More confession and saying I'm sorry to all the GA, GDA, DPL and other leagues in my past EJ days.  It was my ego and I crossed over fellas and it feels realy refreshing and liberrating.  EJ was being a punk for calling people elitist and 25%s.  I see that now.  My ego pride was all mad at everyone back then.  I was rude a few times at GDA games in da early days.  I also said disparaging things about levels of leagues and all that goat stuff.  I swear 98% was all for fun, with some ego attached ((I promise I didnt understand what was going on and I was just poking around the forum)) and me just being a poker guy.  Poking the bear so to speak.


Don't lose next week to a non letter league AZ team, you won't be allowed back in!  Ha

We are not participating in the festivities of the Cactus Kickoff.  I'll pay attention to game scheduling/scores as they are updated.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Don't lose next week to a non letter league AZ team, you won't be allowed back in!  Ha
> 
> We are not participating in the festivities of the Cactus Kickoff.  I'll pay attention to game scheduling/scores as they are updated.


I'll post scores on here if you like Happy?


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 11, 2020)

Duke vs Wake Forest last night was a good game. Saw a lot of speed out there. Any thoughts? Good to see women soccer back out on the pitch.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 11, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Duke vs Wake Forest last night was a good game. Saw a lot of speed out there. Any thoughts? Good to see women soccer back out on the pitch.


My DD watched and gave me a breakdown, but I chose to watch NFL.  Will watch it tonight in preparation for the EPL tomorrow morning!


----------



## dad4 (Sep 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> I truly appreciate that you are keeping politics out.
> 
> My concern is that it seems you are considering racism as politics. I don't get why that is?
> 
> ...


I think Dominic's been pretty fair about it.

If I say soccer is closed because of politician X, I get warned or banned.  Doesnt really matter if I blame Trump or Newsom.

It's done a lot to improve the site.  He's not trying to fix our political opinions.  He's just making it possible to talk soccer on a soccer forum.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think Dominic's been pretty fair about it.
> 
> If I say soccer is closed because of politician X, I get warned or banned.  Doesnt really matter if I blame Trump or Newsom.
> 
> It's done a lot to improve the site.  He's not trying to fix our political opinions.  He's just making it possible to talk soccer on a soccer forum.


It's his site.  He's free to set the rules.

The problem with "racism" as a standard (as opposed to "talk about race") is that outside of obvious cases it's really hard to agree...there's some eye of the beholder stuff.  Remember I got accused of racism various times (despite being a quadruple minority) and antisemitism (despite both my kids dating Jewish girls, one of whom wants to convert and marry her some day).  Make it too loose of a standard and you open yourself up to a libel claim, make it too weak and you have a lot of whataboutism.  Don't get it right and you get accused of being a racist moderator too.  Probably more than he wants to chew off...I know I definitely wouldn't if I were running things.

The other things he could do is enforce a code of conduct for people who throw insults at each other but that presents the same problem as racism and we all insult each other with soccer topics too.  He could also ban COVID talk at all in the soccer forum, but right now that leaves very few topics...can't even discuss Utah and AZ tournaments with that rule.

Rule making is tricky and carries with it a bunch of unintended conequences always.  I, for one, appreciate his efforts.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 11, 2020)

This conversion thing got me like


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> My DD watched and gave me a breakdown, but I chose to watch NFL.  Will watch it tonight in preparation for the EPL tomorrow morning!


 Come on Kicker football before women's soccer? This is our problem we'd rather watch men in fully padded who gets 35 sec breaks between plays, time outs and commercial breaks! Rather than watching players run for 90 mins. LOL


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 11, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The other things he could do is enforce a code of conduct for people who throw insults at each other but that presents the same problem as racism and we all insult each other with soccer topics too.  He could also ban COVID talk at all in the soccer forum, but right now that leaves very few topics...can't even discuss Utah and AZ tournaments with that rule.
> 
> Rule making is tricky and carries with it a bunch of unintended conequences always.  I, for one, appreciate his efforts.


From our end, we have some control - just don't respond to disrespectful posts. Move on. Address the people that that treat you with respect. Disagreements are fine, but disrespect shouldn't be given a response. In the words of Ricky Watters, "For who? For what?". It stopped me from responding many times.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 11, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Come on Kicker football before women's soccer? This is our problem we'd rather watch men in fully padded who gets 35 sec breaks between plays, time outs and commercial breaks! Rather than watching players run for 90 mins. LOL


You got me.  But I did watch all of the Challenge Cup and the quarters thru Finals of the Women’s Champions League so I feel like I get a hall pass for the inaugural NFL game for the season .


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 11, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> From our end, we have some control - just don't respond to disrespectful posts. Move on. Address the people that that treat you with respect. Disagreements are fine, but disrespect shouldn't be given a response. In the words of Ricky Watters, "For who? For what?". It stopped me from responding many times.


 Rickey Waters- best niner running back! LOL


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 11, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> @Dominic this guy has to go too. “Idiot in the white house” that is nothing but political garbage. Come on let’s be fair.


Easy Karens!   The word idiot is used often and associated to more than just the white house. "Idiot parent", Idiot coach, etc.       Dominic doesnt need more work to make you guys feel better.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 11, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This conversion thing got me like


All-time favorite comedy.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 11, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Easy Karens!   The word idiot is used often and associated to more than just the white house. "Idiot parent", Idiot coach, etc.       Dominic doesnt need more work to make you guys feel better.


Easy Karen? Ummmm I’m the one hiding from the Karen’s, LOL. He said no politics, and that statement was a political statement, therefore he should be banned if there was fairness.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 11, 2020)

I don't understand why people can't discuss anything without name calling.   Each other and political figures.  I don't agree with everything our President or our Governor have done, nor what another poster may comment on, and I might point that out here.  But no need to name call or belittle other posters and people.   

I can tell two people that the death rate is X%, and one will see that as too high, the other may see it as really low and very acceptable.   The stat is the stat, how it is interpreted is based off that persons existing views.   No need to disrespect people.   We are better than that.


----------



## RJonesUSC (Sep 11, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I don't understand why people can't discuss anything without name calling.   Each other and political figures.  I don't agree with everything our President or our Governor have done, nor what another poster may comment on, and I might point that out here.  But no need to name call or belittle other posters and people.
> 
> I can tell two people that the death rate is X%, and one will see that as too high, the other may see it as really low and very acceptable.   The stat is the stat, how it is interpreted is based off that persons existing views.   No need to disrespect people.   We are better than that.


Because, for some people, when the facts don't agree with their argument they feel the need to name call and shift the argument.  Sad really.


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I just did a count of W Europe. 176k deaths. That is not by a factor of 9.
> 
> If we look at deaths in just the 5 countries you mentioned they have 147k deaths. So no they are not beating us by a factor of 9. Yes I know you are using a specific day. But since this thing has run over the course of 7 plus months now, look at the full data.
> 
> ...


OK. If you want to use total deaths as the measure, we can do that. Using the numbers from your link above:
Total COVID deaths in Western Europe - 140,146
Total Population of Western Europe - 363,494,99
COVID deaths per million in Western Europe - 386

Total COVID deaths in USA - 197,351
Total Population of USA - 331,000,200
COVID deaths per million in USA - 596

*USA has 57% more total COVID deaths per capita than Western Europe. Europe responded significantly better.*

Yesterday USA had a total of 1089 deaths, while Western Europe had only 132. The gap in deaths between the two gets significantly larger daily, and each day the difference in the quality of responses between the two becomes more apparent.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 11, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> OK. If you want to use total deaths as the measure, we can do that. Using the numbers from your link above:
> Total COVID deaths in Western Europe - 140,146
> Total Population of Western Europe - 363,494,99
> COVID deaths per million in Western Europe - 386
> ...


Question Baller.  How are the Euro's counting deaths?  Whats the age of the deaths in Euro?  We had huge older folks death in NY, PA, NJ and CA.  I'm interested in those numbers.  Any death sucks in my book and if we could all do better with how we eat and exercise, it would make a world of difference.  Stay safe bro


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 11, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> OK. If you want to use total deaths as the measure, we can do that. Using the numbers from your link above:
> Total COVID deaths in Western Europe - 140,146
> Total Population of Western Europe - 363,494,99
> COVID deaths per million in Western Europe - 386
> ...


they dont have rioters out there every week spreading it.  The US death per 1 million population is behind The 
UK Spain and Belgium and other South American countries.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 11, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> OK. If you want to use total deaths as the measure, we can do that. Using the numbers from your link above:
> Total COVID deaths in Western Europe - 140,146
> Total Population of Western Europe - 363,494,99
> COVID deaths per million in Western Europe - 386
> ...


Your death numbers for europe are off. Where are you getting them?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Your death numbers for europe are off. Where are you getting them?


Actually let me restate.

What countries are you counting?


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually let me restate.
> 
> What countries are you counting?


What countries are you leaving out is more like it!


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually let me restate.
> 
> What countries are you counting?


i think he's counting the ones that fit into his math equation


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 11, 2020)

@wc-baller, I’m afraid you are up against an impenetrable wall of deniers.  Know that old trope of three monkeys sitting side by side?   One with hands over eyes, the next with hands over ears and third with hands over mouth?

that’s the wall of ignorance and bias that you’re up against.
We are truly mired in the shit due to t not coming clean.

ps. If I get tossed for a week by @Dominic, then so be it...


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 11, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> OK. If you want to use total deaths as the measure, we can do that. Using the numbers from your link above:
> Total COVID deaths in Western Europe - 140,146
> Total Population of Western Europe - 363,494,99
> COVID deaths per million in Western Europe - 386
> ...


Where are you getting your figures for the population of western europe?  Which countries are you counting in your count?  I think your count is waaaay off?


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 11, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> @wc-baller, I’m afraid you are up against an impenetrable wall of deniers.  Know that old trope of three monkeys sitting side by side?   One with hands over eyes, the next with hands over ears and third with hands over mouth?
> 
> that’s the wall of ignorance and bias that you’re up against.
> We are truly mired in the shit due to t not coming clean.
> ...


I don't think you should get banned but what you should do is show the numbers that back up your statement. That's where things get dicey for you.


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 11, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> i think he's counting the ones that fit into his math equation





El Clasico said:


> Where are you getting your figures for the population of western europe?  Which countries are you counting in your count?  I think your count is waaaay off?


See below. Let me know if/where I got a number wrong or if you'd like me to add another country. Happy to adjust and recalculate.


PopulationCOVID deathsdeaths yesterdayDeaths per millionAustria9006000​750​1​Belgium11589000​9917​5​Denmark5792000​629​1​Finland5540000​332​0​France65237000​30893​19​Germany83783000​9423​9​Greece10423000​300​4​Iceland341000​10​0​Ireland4937000​211​0​Liechtenstein38000​0​0​Luxembourg625000​71​0​Monaco39000​1​0​Netherlands17134000​6252​3​Norway5421000​265​1​Portugal10196000​1855​3​Spain46754000​29747​71​Sweden10099000​5846​0​Switzerland8654000​2020​1​United Kingdom67886000​41614​14​363494000​140136​132​385.5249​


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 11, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> @wc-baller, I’m afraid you are up against an impenetrable wall of deniers.  Know that old trope of three monkeys sitting side by side?   One with hands over eyes, the next with hands over ears and third with hands over mouth?
> 
> that’s the wall of ignorance and bias that you’re up against.
> We are truly mired in the shit due to t not coming clean.
> ...


You're probably right that it's useless to try to make a fact based argument with those types. That ignorance is the reason us Americans are unwelcome in 95% of the world as of now, and I don't blame those other countries for banning us.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for the added population details. I hear Croatia is accepting US visitors.  Beautiful country that’s taking the chance to build some tourism market share...


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 11, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> See below. Let me know if/where I got a number wrong or if you'd like me to add another country. Happy to adjust and recalculate.
> 
> 
> PopulationCOVID deathsdeaths yesterdayDeaths per millionAustria9006000​750​1​Belgium11589000​9917​5​Denmark5792000​629​1​Finland5540000​332​0​France65237000​30893​19​Germany83783000​9423​9​Greece10423000​300​4​Iceland341000​10​0​Ireland4937000​211​0​Liechtenstein38000​0​0​Luxembourg625000​71​0​Monaco39000​1​0​Netherlands17134000​6252​3​Norway5421000​265​1​Portugal10196000​1855​3​Spain46754000​29747​71​Sweden10099000​5846​0​Switzerland8654000​2020​1​United Kingdom67886000​41614​14​363494000​140136​132​385.5249​


Add in Italy for starters.

That is another 35-36k.

Brings w europe to 176k give or take.


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Add in Italy for starters.
> 
> That is another 35-36k.
> 
> Brings w europe to 176k give or take.


Thanks. Anything else?

That makes Western Europe deaths per million - 414 vs. 596 USA deaths per million
*
USA deaths per million are 44% more than Western Europe.*

1098 COVID deaths yesterday in the USA versus 142 COVID deaths in Western Europe.



PopulationCOVID deathsdeaths yesterdayAustria9006000​750​1​Belgium11589000​9917​5​Denmark5792000​629​1​Finland5540000​332​0​France65237000​30893​19​Germany83783000​9423​9​Greece10423000​300​4​Iceland341000​10​0​Ireland4937000​211​0​Italy60461000​35597​10​Liechtenstein38000​0​0​Luxembourg625000​71​0​Monaco39000​1​0​Netherlands17134000​6252​3​Norway5421000​265​1​Portugal10196000​1855​3​Spain46754000​29747​71​Sweden10099000​5846​0​Switzerland8654000​2020​1​United Kingdom67886000​41614​14​423955000​175733​142​414.5086​


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 11, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> See below. Let me know if/where I got a number wrong or if you'd like me to add another country. Happy to adjust and recalculate.
> 
> 
> PopulationCOVID deathsdeaths yesterdayDeaths per millionAustria9006000​750​1​Belgium11589000​9917​5​Denmark5792000​629​1​Finland5540000​332​0​France65237000​30893​19​Germany83783000​9423​9​Greece10423000​300​4​Iceland341000​10​0​Ireland4937000​211​0​Liechtenstein38000​0​0​Luxembourg625000​71​0​Monaco39000​1​0​Netherlands17134000​6252​3​Norway5421000​265​1​Portugal10196000​1855​3​Spain46754000​29747​71​Sweden10099000​5846​0​Switzerland8654000​2020​1​United Kingdom67886000​41614​14​363494000​140136​132​385.5249​


Not arguing with any stats here but this is how everyone manages to find the stats that fit their own narratives.  Less than half of these countries are actually in "Western Europe".  Europe is, by most, broken up into four different geographical areas. North, South, West, East.

However, most northern Europeans don't consider themselves northern Europeans. Iceland considers itself Iceland, United Kingdom considers itself a closed unity, Ireland definitely considers itself a lone wolf and Denmark, Norway, Finland & Sweden tend to look at themselves as Scandinavian's. Greece is considered Southern Europe. It is interesting that whoever created your graph snuck in Greece but knew to leave out Italy?

So just for curiosity sake, only take the nine countries of "western Europe" and see if it changes the results. And then if you like add ALL countries of a combined Europe but one shouldn't hand select random countries and call it representative.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 11, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> See below. Let me know if/where I got a number wrong or if you'd like me to add another country. Happy to adjust and recalculate.
> 
> 
> PopulationCOVID deathsdeaths yesterdayDeaths per millionAustria9006000​750​1​Belgium11589000​9917​5​Denmark5792000​629​1​Finland5540000​332​0​France65237000​30893​19​Germany83783000​9423​9​Greece10423000​300​4​Iceland341000​10​0​Ireland4937000​211​0​Liechtenstein38000​0​0​Luxembourg625000​71​0​Monaco39000​1​0​Netherlands17134000​6252​3​Norway5421000​265​1​Portugal10196000​1855​3​Spain46754000​29747​71​Sweden10099000​5846​0​Switzerland8654000​2020​1​United Kingdom67886000​41614​14​363494000​140136​132​385.5249​


https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries   211,968 deaths


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 11, 2020)

China had 85,000 cases. Okaaaay.


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 11, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> Not arguing with any stats here but this is how everyone manages to find the stats that fit their own narratives.  Less than half of these countries are actually in "Western Europe".  Europe is, by most, broken up into four different geographical areas. North, South, West, East.
> 
> However, most northern Europeans don't consider themselves northern Europeans. Iceland considers itself Iceland, United Kingdom considers itself a closed unity, Ireland definitely considers itself a lone wolf and Denmark, Norway, Finland & Sweden tend to look at themselves as Scandinavian's. Greece is considered Southern Europe. It is interesting that whoever created your graph snuck in Greece but knew to leave out Italy?
> 
> So just for curiosity sake, only take the nine countries of "western Europe" and see if it changes the results. And then if you like add ALL countries of a combined Europe but one shouldn't hand select random countries and call it representative.


Which 9 countries? There are different lists for Western Europe. For example, the CIA list only has the following countries for Western Europe.
Belgium
France
Ireland
Luxembourg
Monaco
Netherlands
United Kingdom

More than willing to do a quick calculation if you give me the list, and happy to make corrections if anyone finds any mistakes on a calculation as I did with the last one. The initial list took me all of 5 minutes the first time, so no problem for me.


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 11, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Which 9 countries? There are different lists for Western Europe. For example, the CIA list only has the following countries for Western Europe.
> Belgium
> France
> Ireland
> ...


Well, I told you which ones weren't so just subtract those and you are left with the 9


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 11, 2020)

If you are making arbitrary comparisons you could take out the US states the foolishly mandated nursing homes take in coronavirus cases: NY, NJ, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts, Rhode Island.  On the European side you'd take out Sweden.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 11, 2020)

There's also this little gem









						Europe overtakes U.S. as COVID-19 hotspot as infections surge
					

Though deaths are a fraction of their rate earlier this year, the approach of European countries show how difficult it is to stamp out the virus entirely




					fortune.com


----------



## dad4 (Sep 11, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> There's also this little gem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buried in paragraph 9 of that article, they didn‘t adjust for population.  330M versus 450M. 

also only looks at data for one day, and it includes the considerably poorer eastern part of the EU.

Just a reporter looking for the man bites dog angle. 

The original suggestion of comparing population adjusted numbers between US and Western Europe makes more sense.  Baller’s list of countries is the correct one.  Add Andorra if you insist on nit picking.


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 11, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> Well, I told you which ones weren't so just subtract those and you are left with the 9


If I Ieave out the 7 countries you mentioned, that leaves 14 countries, not 9. Nevermind.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The original suggestion of comparing population adjusted numbers between US and Western Europe makes more sense.  Baller’s list of countries is the correct one.  Add Andorra if you insist on nit picking.


It neglects on both the European and US end the most boneheaded policy of them all: the policy that forced COVID positive residents into nursing homes.  You exclude that the US look a lot better.  There is 1 policy which is the driver (both here and in Sweden) of the high numbers.  If you want to argue why and whose responsible, we can take that up in the off topic forum.


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 12, 2020)

“So far, the new upturn in infections has not resulted in a surge in deaths, which are at a small fraction of the levels in March and April, when the pandemic tore through Europe’s nursing homes. Many of the new patients are younger and healthier, testing has expanded vastly—turning up asymptomatic infections that previously went undetected—and treatment has improved.”


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> “So far, the new upturn in infections has not resulted in a surge in deaths, which are at a small fraction of the levels in March and April, when the pandemic tore through Europe’s nursing homes. Many of the new patients are younger and healthier, testing has expanded vastly—turning up asymptomatic infections that previously went undetected—and treatment has improved.”











						IHME | COVID-19 Projections
					

Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.




					covid19.healthdata.org


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 12, 2020)

Happy to see Neymar back on the pitch after beating Covid!


----------



## Sandypk (Sep 12, 2020)

Good luck to our friends on West Coast today!  Have fun and stay safe in AZ.
Last night UT played Kansas.  It was great to watch some college soccer again.  
I guess we can stop arguing, Fall soccer has begun.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 12, 2020)

Sandypk said:


> Good luck to our friends on West Coast today!  Have fun and stay safe in AZ.
> Last night UT played Kansas.  It was great to watch some college soccer again.
> I guess we can stop arguing, Fall soccer has begun.


Yay!!  Kick ass WC and represent socal well.  I want all socal teams, regardless of level or tier or letter of the league to win!!


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 12, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> @Dominic this guy has to go too. “Idiot in the white house” that is nothing but political garbage. Come on let’s be fair.


How do you know which person I am talking about?  Definition of idiot = a stupid person.  It seems to me I have read numerous people using the word "stupid"!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 12, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> How do you know which person I am talking about?  Definition of idiot = a stupid person.  It seems to me I have read numerous people using the word "stupid"!


Stupid is a big one and so is STFU, Dam fool and my favorite___________________________________________________________!!!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 12, 2020)

B


----------



## happy9 (Sep 12, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> You're probably right that it's useless to try to make a fact based argument with those types. That ignorance is the reason us Americans are unwelcome in 95% of the world as of now, and I don't blame those other countries for banning us.


Oh those ugly americans, screwing it up for everyone.  Don't worry, we're still in their contact lists on their iphones for when they need to get bailed out something, just the way it works.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 12, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Yay!!  Kick ass WC and represent socal well.  I want all socal teams, regardless of level or tier or letter of the league to win!!


Yes, good play on the pitch is always fun, looking forward to it.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 12, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Easy Karen? Ummmm I’m the one hiding from the Karen’s, LOL. He said no politics, and that statement was a political statement, therefore he should be banned if there was fairness.


I am sure I can find something on all of your posts that could be viewed as a political statement by someone else.   Maybe you should be banned too


----------



## wc_baller (Sep 12, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Oh those ugly americans, screwing it up for everyone.  Don't worry, we're still in their contact lists on their iphones for when they need to get bailed out something, just the way it works.


Exhibit A of the phrase, “A hit dog will holler.” Sorry to have touched a nerve.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 12, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I am sure I can find something on all of your posts that could be viewed as a political statement by someone else.   Maybe you should be banned too


@Dominic please ban me. I want to be a martyr like @EOTL


----------



## happy9 (Sep 13, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Exhibit A of the phrase, “A hit dog will holler.” Sorry to have touched a nerve.


I don't get it...


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 13, 2020)

So NFL players referees and coaches can play football with no masks and kids can’t play soccer?   In California?


----------



## dad4 (Sep 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> So NFL players referees and coaches can play football with no masks and kids can’t play soccer?   In California?


yes.  They can afford to test multiple times per week.  We can’t.

They entertain millions.  We don’t.

Read Kante’s article on overall risk of soccer.  It’s a good study.  Basically, if one person in a high level soccer game has covid, the other 21 players get exposed for an average of 90 seconds.  (Not all equally.  Most get less, the ones guarding him get more.).  But a total of about 30 minutes of exposure, spread over 21 people.


----------



## dawson (Sep 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> So NFL players referees and coaches can play football with no masks and kids can’t play soccer?   In California?


And starting next week AMC , per CA guidelines , are opening up their theaters in Orange county so kids who still aren't allowed to play outdoor 

soccer games can instead spend two hours watching a movie indoors while staying motionless except for eating junk food and candy and drinking ice 

cold sodas .  Hmmm , mental stimulation , some healthy nutrition and a little exercise chowing down , what's not to like .


----------



## chiefs (Sep 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> yes.  They can afford to test multiple times per week.  We can’t.
> 
> They entertain millions.  We don’t.
> 
> Read Kante’s article on overall risk of soccer.  It’s a good study.  Basically, if one person in a high level soccer game has covid, the other 21 players get exposed for an average of 90 seconds.  (Not all equally.  Most get less, the ones guarding him get more.).  But a total of about 30 minutes of exposure, spread over 21 people.


All these soccer leagues playing games and tournament games across all these states and worldwide games. What’s the documented cases of transfer of the China virus to another? I bet the range is between 0 and 10 total people max


----------



## dad4 (Sep 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> All these soccer leagues playing games and tournament games across all these states and worldwide games. What’s the documented cases of transfer of the China virus to another? I bet the range is between 0 and 10 total people max


not going down the rabbit hole on this one.  if you do, say hi to the mad hatter for me.


----------



## soccermom74 (Sep 14, 2020)

There were so many CA teams in AZ this weekend playing friendlys.  It was great to see!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 14, 2020)

soccermom74 said:


> There were so many CA teams in AZ this weekend playing friendlys.  It was great to see!


Spoke to some friends and they said it was a blast.  8 more days and then we got Fall.  I say we will have ball in the fall.  I sure I hope I'm right.  I would love to have the ECNL Showcase happen in Phoenix in Nov.  Basically, looking at a lot of trips out to AZ this fall.  Weather is amazing and it's the least we can do.  Those folks always come here to play and now were returning the favor.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 14, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Spoke to some friends and they said it was a blast.  8 more days and then we got Fall.  I say we will have ball in the fall.  I sure I hope I'm right.  I would love to have the ECNL Showcase happen in Phoenix in Nov.  Basically, looking at a lot of trips out to AZ this fall.  Weather is amazing and it's the least we can do.  Those folks always come here to play and now were returning the favor.


How generous of you...


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 14, 2020)

Is it true in San Diego they're playing Lacross at the at Delmar Polo Fields? Are they allowed to to have soccer games there?


----------



## watfly (Sep 14, 2020)

chiefs said:


> All these soccer leagues playing games and tournament games across all these states and worldwide games. What’s the documented cases of transfer of the China virus to another? I bet the range is between 0 and 10 total people max


What part of we live in California don't you understand?  Just OBEY.

The world is upside down when I'm actually a little jealous of Zonies and I'm considering traveling to their state voluntarily.


----------



## dawson (Sep 14, 2020)

soccermom74 said:


> There were so many CA teams in AZ this weekend playing friendlys.  It was great to see!


I'm just curious . Around how many different teams that you know of played scrimmages in AZ  last weekend ?
 3 or 4 , 10 to 15 or ?  just would like a rough estimate .
I personally don't care about team names  but any trend in age groups ? Like mostly olders , mostly youngers etc .
Thank you


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> What part of we live in California don't you understand?  Just OBEY.
> 
> The world is upside down when I'm actually a little jealous of Zonies and I'm considering traveling to their state voluntarily.


A no no like last night was all about the love!!!


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> What part of we live in California don't you understand?  Just OBEY.
> 
> The world is upside down when I'm actually a little jealous of Zonies and I'm considering traveling to their state voluntarily.


That's really funny. 115 degrees and zero culture, but I want to go so that my kid can play soccer too.
It's like a family I know from LA that moved to Georgia (Alpharetta, to be specific) in April, so their kid could play elite baseball through the spring.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 14, 2020)

messy said:


> That's really funny. 115 degrees and zero culture, but I want to go so that my kid can play soccer too.
> It's like a family I know from LA that moved to Georgia (Alpharetta, to be specific) in April, so their kid could play elite baseball through the spring.


Just 8 days of 115 in phoenix, give us a break -and it depends where in the valley you live.  But anyway, we'll have to install gates on I10, I8, and I40 to keep you guys out, or at least slow down the california invasion.  It's like a modern day CA Manifest Destiny.  Why are you hating on our culture?


----------



## Willie (Sep 14, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Just 8 days of 115 in phoenix, give us a break -and it depends where in the valley you live.  But anyway, we'll have to install gates on I10, I8, and I40 to keep you guys out, or at least slow down the california invasion.  It's like a modern day CA Manifest Destiny.  Why are you hating on our culture?


What is California’s Culture and do you consider it superior to Arizona’s?


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 14, 2020)

Willie said:


> What is California’s Culture and do you consider it superior to Arizona’s?


My guess is the government overreach, oh and the protests.. or maybe the lack of smoke/haze in the air?


----------



## dad4 (Sep 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> My guess is the government overreach, oh and the protests.. or maybe the lack of smoke/haze in the air?


Wait a few days.  You’ll breathe our noxious gasses soon enough.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Wait a few days.  You’ll breathe our noxious gasses soon enough.


Oh we see them now.  Sunset is usually purple.  If you are visiting here for the tournament this weekend (seeing a bunch of socal teams) there is a local restaurant chain called Filliberto's that is pretty tasty.  If you want to double up on the noxious gases eat at Filly B's while you are here.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Oh we see them now.  Sunset is usually purple.  If you are visiting here for the tournament this weekend (seeing a bunch of socal teams) there is a local restaurant chain called Filliberto's that is pretty tasty.  If you want to double up on the noxious gases eat at Filly B's while you are here.


No road trips just yet.  I tend towards "hide under the bed" instead of "help covid infect my friends".

Besides, dd would strangle me if I gave her Mexican food before a game.  She's as competitive as parents on a soccer forum.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 14, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Just 8 days of 115 in phoenix, give us a break -and it depends where in the valley you live.  But anyway, we'll have to install gates on I10, I8, and I40 to keep you guys out, or at least slow down the california invasion.  It's like a modern day CA Manifest Destiny.  Why are you hating on our culture?


Woodland Hills was 121 the other day.  It get's hot.  My buddy just bought a place in Gilbert.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Oh we see them now.  Sunset is usually purple.  If you are visiting here for the tournament this weekend (seeing a bunch of socal teams) there is a local restaurant chain called Filliberto's that is pretty tasty.  If you want to double up on the noxious gases eat at Filly B's while you are here.


Nice and thanks for the tip on food.  I will be driving out with my goat.  I went to a killer Thai place over by the Reach Fields.  I'm a tough guy and can come across as a little cocky sometimes.  Waitress ask me how hot I like it and I said what kind of hot to do you have here.  She says, "listen dear, we go 1-5 but not like in California.  Our 2 is like their 5.  Anyway, I asked for it and got 3 spicy level and I could not eat the food.  My eyes were crying and I was pissed at myself for being a fool again.  Wasted $15 too.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 14, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Nice and thanks for the tip on food.  I will be driving out with my goat.  I went to a killer Thai place over by the Reach Fields.  I'm a tough guy and can come across as a little cocky sometimes.  Waitress ask me how hot I like it and I said what kind of hot to do you have here.  She says, "listen dear, we go 1-5 but not like in California.  Our 2 is like their 5.  Anyway, I asked for it and got 3 spicy level and I could not eat the food.  My eyes were crying and I was pissed at myself for being a fool again.  Wasted $15 too.


HA... There is a outdoor mall by Reach 11 called Desert Ridge.  Some great food options there.  The non chain local stores I like are Pita Jungle (bit of everything but really good shawarma), Mellow mushroom pizza, and Sizzle if you like Korean BBQ.  If your games are at Rose Mofford there is a BBQ joint called BobbyQs nearby that is awesome.  Great Brisket.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> HA... There is a outdoor mall by Reach 11 called Desert Ridge.  Some great food options there.  The non chain local stores I like are Pita Jungle (bit of everything but really good shawarma), Mellow mushroom pizza, and Sizzle if you like Korean BBQ.  If your games are at Rose Mofford there is a BBQ joint called BobbyQs nearby that is awesome.  Great Brisket.


I will check out BobbyQs for sure.  Thanks


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> yes.  They can afford to test multiple times per week.  We can’t.
> 
> They entertain millions.  We don’t.
> 
> Read Kante’s article on overall risk of soccer.  It’s a good study.  Basically, if one person in a high level soccer game has covid, the other 21 players get exposed for an average of 90 seconds.  (Not all equally.  Most get less, the ones guarding him get more.).  But a total of about 30 minutes of exposure, spread over 21 people.


the magic virus knows.  kids all over europe are playing so far so good.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> yes.  They can afford to test multiple times per week.  We can’t.
> 
> They entertain millions.  We don’t.
> 
> Read Kante’s article on overall risk of soccer.  It’s a good study.  Basically, if one person in a high level soccer game has covid, the other 21 players get exposed for an average of 90 seconds.  (Not all equally.  Most get less, the ones guarding him get more.).  But a total of about 30 minutes of exposure, spread over 21 people.


90 seconds for a whole game that lasts 90 minutes.   Thus 1 second per minute



			https://www.thelocal.dk/20200429/top-virologist-calls-for-danish-superliga-to-restart-after-study
		


The Aarhus University study was the one that was used to get people back on the pitch with the 90 seconds of total interaction with 1 person sick. 

Other studies were done as well and the biggest interaction between players was during corner kicks.  One of the reasons some states have started up soccer again with modified rules on slide tackles and corner kicks.


----------



## watfly (Sep 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> No road trips just yet.  I tend towards "hide under the bed" instead of "help covid infect my friends".


How many of your friends have you helped get infected with Covid?  I'm betting zero, which is very admirable.

Ironically, that's the same number that I've helped infect despite living my life as normal as possible, including a number of road trips, while taking common sense precautions.


----------



## soccermom74 (Sep 14, 2020)

dawson said:


> I'm just curious . Around how many different teams that you know of played scrimmages in AZ  last weekend ?
> 3 or 4 , 10 to 15 or ?  just would like a rough estimate .
> I personally don't care about team names  but any trend in age groups ? Like mostly olders , mostly youngers etc .
> Thank you


I know of 07-03 games that were played last weekend.  I know Legends, West Coast, Surf, and Rebels were here. I believe Blues may have been as well.


----------



## soccermom74 (Sep 14, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I will check out BobbyQs for sure.  Thanks


Bobby Q's serves the best, fresh, hot donuts at the end of your meal too!


----------



## dad4 (Sep 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> How many of your friends have you helped get infected with Covid?  I'm betting zero, which is very admirable.
> 
> Ironically, that's the same number that I've helped infect despite living my life as normal as possible, including a number of road trips, while taking common sense precautions.


You are making a statistics argument with n=1?

Sorry.  Not valid.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 14, 2020)

Willie said:


> What is California’s Culture and do you consider it superior to Arizona’s?


Regrettably they are quite similar these days, much to the "zonies" dismay.  Crowded, strip malls, chain restaurants, bad air, traffic.  If you are in Orange Country, click your heels 3 times, and maybe you'll wind up in Chandler, Gilbert, Mesa - same thing minus the coast.  I live north of all of that - we've been able to protect our "culture" for the most part.  Many battles have been won but it's likely that we will lose the war.  CA's manifest destiny will not be stopped.


----------



## jimlewis (Sep 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You are making a statistics argument with n=1?
> 
> Sorry.  Not valid.


wish you didnt get wifi under your bed


----------



## dad4 (Sep 14, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> wish you didnt get wifi under your bed


Insults again?

Don't forget to say Karen.  No one is ever wrong if they call the other person Karen.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 14, 2020)

messy said:


> That's really funny. 115 degrees and zero culture, but I want to go so that my kid can play soccer too.
> It's like a family I know from LA that moved to Georgia (Alpharetta, to be specific) in April, so their kid could play elite baseball through the spring.


Hahaha! This reminded me of one of my favorite South Park episodes with the "smug storm". Be careful, AZ, there's even more smug in CA than when this first came out. Maybe you have noticed.









						The Perfect Storm of Self Satisfaction - South Park | South Park Studios US
					

The boys learn that a smug storm could endanger both South Park and San Francisco.




					southpark.cc.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 14, 2020)

soccermom74 said:


> I know Legends, West Coast, Surf, and Rebels were here. I believe Blues may have been as well.


Blues were out here as well.


----------



## watfly (Sep 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You are making a statistics argument with n=1?
> 
> Sorry.  Not valid.


Observational, not statistical.  Although I could easily increase N, just off the cuff I could come up with a few hundred family, friends and work associates that road tripped this year without spreading the virus.

Speaking of statistics, here is a fun fact.  In SD County the odds of being hospitalized with Covid if your less than 60 are roughly the same odds of winning $100 on a $2 lottery scratcher,  while the odds of dying are 15x more remote than winning $100 on the same $2 scratcher.  Dang that justifies going out and buying some scratchers to get a 50x return on my investment.


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> How many of your friends have you helped get infected with Covid?  I'm betting zero, which is very admirable.
> 
> Ironically, that's the same number that I've helped infect despite living my life as normal as possible, including a number of road trips, while taking common sense precautions.


What are your common sense precautions?


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> Observational, not statistical.  Although I could easily increase N, just off the cuff I could come up with a few hundred family, friends and work associates that road tripped this year without spreading the virus.
> 
> Speaking of statistics, here is a fun fact.  In SD County the odds of being hospitalized with Covid if your less than 60 are roughly the same odds of winning $100 on a $2 lottery scratcher,  while the odds of dying are 15x more remote than winning $100 on the same $2 scratcher.  Dang that justifies going out and buying some scratchers to get a 50x return on my investment.


Nonsense.


----------



## watfly (Sep 14, 2020)

espola said:


> What are your common sense precautions?


Avoiding college dorms.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> Observational, not statistical.  Although I could easily increase N, just off the cuff I could come up with a few hundred family, friends and work associates that road tripped this year without spreading the virus.
> 
> Speaking of statistics, here is a fun fact.  In SD County the odds of being hospitalized with Covid if your less than 60 are roughly the same odds of winning $100 on a $2 lottery scratcher,  while the odds of dying are 15x more remote than winning $100 on the same $2 scratcher.  Dang that justifies going out and buying some scratchers to get a 50x return on my investment.


Your attempt to increase N by including a correlated subgroup also fails.  The reason should be in chapter 1 or 2 of your stats book.

There are people who do this for a living.  Why not listen to them?


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> Avoiding college dorms.


That's it?  I don't see how that follows from your post.


----------



## watfly (Sep 14, 2020)

espola said:


> That's it?  I don't see how that follows from your post.


That's it?  Are you serious?  Avoiding college dorms has been a huge sacrifice for me.


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> That's it?  Are you serious?  Avoiding college dorms has been a huge sacrifice for me.


Never mind.  I thought you were being serious.


----------



## watfly (Sep 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Never mind.  I thought you were being serious.


I'm rarely serious.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 15, 2020)

Well many have asked how long do we continue hiding in our basements.

Fauci is giving us a clue.

_Fauci says the arrival of a vaccine won’t mean life will return to normal, perhaps for more than a year.

“If you’re talking about getting back to a degree of normality which resembles where we were prior to COVID, *it’s going to be well into 2021, maybe even towards the end of 2021,*” said the director of National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases on Friday.

But Fauci warned that widespread distribution and getting “the majority, or more, of the population vaccinated and protected” won’t happen until perhaps the end 2021,









						Fauci Spills The Beans: A Vaccine Won’t End COVID-19 Restrictions
					

Anthony Fauci is always the harbinger of more suffering to be inflicted by state and local governments. Count on governors parroting the new expectation.




					thefederalist.com
				



_


----------



## dad4 (Sep 15, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Well many have asked how long do we continue hiding in our basements.
> 
> Fauci is giving us a clue.
> 
> ...


That’s odd.  I haven’t been asking how long to hide in my basement/under my bed.

I do ask how long morons are going to keep going out to bars and restaurants.

People diagnosed with covid recently went out to restaurants at about 50% above the rate of the general population.  p=0.01.  Same ratio for churches, and bars/coffee shops.  ( The study did not distinguish between bars and coffee houses.)









						Community and Close Contact Exposures Associated with COVID-19 ...
					

Community and close contact exposures continue to drive the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic. CDC and other public health authorities recommend community mitigation strategies ...




					www.cdc.gov
				




This is what the p =0.01 means:  There is a 1% chance that you might see this through random chance.  There is a 99% chance that there is some kind of association between going to restaurants and getting a positive covid test.  

So, when you are out there “living your life” at the bar/church/casino/motorcycle rally/restaurant, be aware of what else you are doing.  You are, very slightly, increasing the rate of spread of coronavirus.  And, together with the millions of other people doing the same, you are helping extend the period we all have to suffer through this.

(Now waiting for your lame explanation of why statistics don’t apply to you.)


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 15, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> _But Fauci warned that widespread distribution and getting “the majority, or more, of the population vaccinated and protected” won’t happen until perhaps the end 2021,_


One of the reasons for this is the government lacks a whole lot of pressure points for forcing vaccinations (short of rounding people up on the street and dragging them into the doctor's office as Australia has floated). With right and left lining up to not take a vaccine developed by the other side, this fight is looking uglier by the day.    The rationale for that date is it looks like pediatric doses won't be available until the spring at earliest (though one of the trials recently did drop enrollment as low as 16 year olds).  One of the easiest and proven ways to boast immunization rates is by requiring kids to take it for school.  So the pressure point is August of 2021 when it will be required for kids to return to school.  Since its looking 2 doses separated by weeks are required, that's where you get the date from.

Other pressure points like going into a hospital or a nursing home might take time to build as new people gradually go into nursing homes and hospitals.  Some like the military or large corps voluntarily requiring it to return to the office will help but don't make up the numbers.  The kids are a quick way to get the numbers up.  Some ideas being floated (like requiring proof of immunization to fly) may or may not take.


----------



## watfly (Sep 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> (Now waiting for your lame explanation of why statistics don’t apply to you.)


Oh but statistics, or actual data, does apply to me. Current odds of me having been in a hospital Covid positive 0.14%.  Current odds of me having died Covid positive .014%.  Now the virus hasn't fully cycled through, so my odds could be worse, but I also don't have 3 comorbidities so that would lower my odds significantly.  Either way, no one can predict the exact odds (not even predicative statisticians), but the actual data is abundantly clear that my odds are very, very low.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 15, 2020)

watfly said:


> Oh but statistics, or actual data, does apply to me. Current odds of me having been in a hospital Covid positive 0.14%.  Current odds of me having died Covid positive .014%.  Now the virus hasn't fully cycled through, so my odds could be worse, but I also don't have 3 comorbidities so that would lower my odds significantly.  Either way, no one can predict the exact odds (not even predicative statisticians), but the actual data is abundantly clear that my odds are very, very low.


Sure.  A healthy 45 year old person is very unlikely to die of covid.  This does not mean that a healthy 45 year old person is unlikely to _spread_ covid.

I was pointing out that certain activites, like going to churches, bars, and restaurants, make you more likely to spread covid.  

Other activities, like hiking or gardening, do not make you more likely to spread covid.

You’re just choosing the activities that help make the disease worse.


----------



## watfly (Sep 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Sure.  A healthy 45 year old person is very unlikely to die of covid.  This does not mean that a healthy 45 year old person is unlikely to _spread_ covid.
> 
> I was pointing out that certain activites, like going to churches, bars, and restaurants, make you more likely to spread covid.
> 
> ...


Here's the really weird thing about Covid, you actually have to have Covid to spread it.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 15, 2020)

watfly said:


> Here's the really weird thing about Covid, you actually have to have Covid to spread it.


Do you have it?  

How do you know?


----------



## dad4 (Sep 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> One of the reasons for this is the government lacks a whole lot of pressure points for forcing vaccinations (short of rounding people up on the street and dragging them into the doctor's office as Australia has floated). With right and left lining up to not take a vaccine developed by the other side, this fight is looking uglier by the day.    The rationale for that date is it looks like pediatric doses won't be available until the spring at earliest (though one of the trials recently did drop enrollment as low as 16 year olds).  One of the easiest and proven ways to boast immunization rates is by requiring kids to take it for school.  So the pressure point is August of 2021 when it will be required for kids to return to school.  Since its looking 2 doses separated by weeks are required, that's where you get the date from.
> 
> Other pressure points like going into a hospital or a nursing home might take time to build as new people gradually go into nursing homes and hospitals.  Some like the military or large corps voluntarily requiring it to return to the office will help but don't make up the numbers.  The kids are a quick way to get the numbers up.  Some ideas being floated (like requiring proof of immunization to fly) may or may not take.


No levers?  Just require all businesses to have proof of vaccination for all employees.  No vaccine cards, no business license.

Huntington Beach might throw a snit, but that doesn’t mean it’s hard to enforce.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 15, 2020)

I am more interested in how he is talking late 2021 or into 2022 before we get back to a DEGREE of normality. 

We we are talking more than a year from now. We have already been in groundhog day for 7 months now.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> No levers?  Just require all businesses to have proof of vaccination for all employees.  No vaccine cards, no business license.
> 
> Huntington Beach might throw a snit, but that doesn’t mean it’s hard to enforce.


a) with resistance to vaccine widespread (including the recent political slants) unlikely most states will want to go about shuttering businesses that disagree (yeah maybe California/Hawaii/New York might try it but it will be ugly), b) other than the large corps (which are going to voluntarily mandate it anyways), they can't patrol people hire legal immigrants let alone whether people are vaccinated, c) Sheriff's office aren't enforcing mask mandates or gathering restrictions in SoCal that rigorously (they may break up a soccer game or 2 but they aren't rounding up people at beaches)...they are unlikely to cooperate even if they try it, and d) doesn't cover the unemployed, retirees, students, very young (hence the date...schools).


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 15, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I am more interested in how he is talking late 2021 or into 2022 before we get back to a DEGREE of normality.
> 
> We we are talking more than a year from now. We have already been in groundhog day for 7 months now.


By then a new virus or a bad flu will have set in.  Precedent set for what we did this time around.  Lot's of whataboutism.  The new normal.  That's why even if you disagree with the PA federal courts ruling striking down perpetual restrictions, it's important for the federal courts to set the grounds rules for what happens next time.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> a) with resistance to vaccine widespread (including the recent political slants) unlikely most states will want to go about shuttering businesses that disagree (yeah maybe California/Hawaii/New York might try it but it will be ugly), b) other than the large corps (which are going to voluntarily mandate it anyways), they can't patrol people hire legal immigrants let alone whether people are vaccinated, c) Sheriff's office aren't enforcing mask mandates or gathering restrictions in SoCal that rigorously (they may break up a soccer game or 2 but they aren't rounding up people at beaches)...they are unlikely to cooperate even if they try it, and d) doesn't cover the unemployed, retirees, students, very young (hence the date...schools).


Anti-vax are maybe 1/5 of the population.  They win by being motivted and loud, right up until the point when they cause yet another measles outbreak. 

Then the 80% says WTF??? and the law cracks down again.   If anti-vax crowd try to prolong covid, the 80% will not suffer through another 6 months of shutdown just to keep some a-scientific loons happy.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Anti-vax are maybe 1/5 of the population.  They win by being motivted and loud, right up until the point when they cause yet another measles outbreak.
> 
> Then the 80% says WTF??? and the law cracks down again.   If anti-vax crowd try to prolong covid, the 80% will not suffer through another 6 months of shutdown just to keep some a-scientific loons happy.


And this was before certain individuals stuck their noses in it.....









						Poll: Less than half of Americans say they'll get a coronavirus vaccine
					

A majority of Democrats say they would get a government-approved vaccine, compared to just 36 percent of Republicans, according to the NBC News|SurveyMonkey Weekly Tracking Poll.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 15, 2020)

I just want to say thank you to everyone on here.  I know we all dont agree and we all come from different back grounds, colors and experiences.  It's been great having civil discussions with you all.  Peace!!!


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> And this was before certain individuals stuck their noses in it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fewer than half of all people get a flu vaccine each year: 








						CDC: Fewer than half of Americans get flu vaccine
					

Despite awareness campaigns and publicized risks, fewer than half of all Americans were vaccinated for the flu last season, according to findings from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




					thenationshealth.aphapublications.org
				




With Covid-19 will that number go up or down?  People are afraid of it so I think it's going to be less initially and will take years to get enough people to get vaccinated for it to really make a big difference.

We need to find ways to live and manage just like we do with season flu, it's not going away so let's get on with it and live life.

Soccer leagues starting in Nov now so let's hope that sticks and the guidelines get updated on oct for scrimmages.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 15, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Fewer than half of all people get a flu vaccine each year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which leagues, and which states/counties?  Do we have state/county approval, or are we still just hoping?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> And this was before certain individuals stuck their noses in it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see some states (TX, FL, AZ) giving everyone the opportunity to get the vaccine, and once that time has passed, they will open up rather quickly - possibly in steps - to fully open. Currently, in CA I don't see a strong will to enforce much of anything on individuals and there will be dwindling public support for restrictions if the only reason we aren't opening up is that some people are refusing the vaccine. I don't necessarily think it will get ugly, I just think people will start ignoring the restrictions and the restrictions won't be enforced. The places I'd worry about most if this happens are those places that have had relatively few cases. HI and NM really needs vaccine compliance or they will run the risk of a big spike in cases.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 16, 2020)

San Diego is about to fall back in the purple.  IIRC correctly yesterday their case count came in at 7.9 and they need to be under 7.  IIUC its being driven by an outbreak at SDSU-- 22 positive cases yesterday.  The way the math works, unless the next week comes radically under, San Diego will be in the purple.  This has a few implications: 1. it shows how darn sensitive and near impossible the CA color scheme is....if you have the basic community spread and then even a low level event like SDSU or the VC jail outbreak you'll be tipped back over and everything closes.  Cases (particularly in the north of the state) will rise in flu season even if they can start to roll out a vaccine in December.  2. So much for San Diego schools, going to school then closing them again constantly is going to be really disruptive for kids including mentally and emotionally 3. Some businesses are already talking about defying the order...say they can't operate constantly pingponging from restrictions to no restrictions. 4. Nail in the coffin for the soccer season if it happens.  SD has been the ones pushing for reopening the hardest.  If they get purpled I can't imagine the health authorities say just say "Oh o.k. go ahead and have a full contact sport in a county we just closed back up"


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 16, 2020)

The players on the *USC* football team released a letter Tuesday *asking* for California *Gov*. Gavin Newsom to allow them to return to the practice field. College football teams in California have been barred from returning to full-contact practices due to the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic that has affected the country.  Let’s find a way to say ‘yes!’ Please let us play.”  Trojan players.  Pretty, pretty please with sugar on top............

*City of **Anaheim calls on Newsom to reopen Disneyland after $100 million budget shortfall*

Dad from OC, "Please, please and extra pretty please allow the kids to plays sports.  Please dont tease the kids with stupid colors and BS!!!!"


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 16, 2020)

I hope everyone has a, "Wonderful Wednesday" today.  Remember the Three Ws of life.

1)  Wake Up
2)  Work
3)  Win

When you get older, you live the three Rs

1)  Rest
2)  Relax
3)  Reward

P.S.  I hear vaccine might be on its way and I hear it will be FREE!!!!!.  It would be cool to make soccer free for young kids under 8.  Local rec leagues in every city.  Kids need to be outside.  Isolation=depression imo..........


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello????  Anyone home?  Let's get the games going for the kids.  Isolation is evil!!!!  Please, please let the kids play.  Big Ten is on.  It's a miracle!!!

*Big Ten announces return of 2020 college football season, after postponing due to coronavirus*
*The season will begin on the weekend of Oct. 23-24*

"Our goal has always been to *return to competition so all student-athletes can realize their dream* of competing in the *sports they love*. We are incredibly grateful for the collaborative work that our Return to Competition Task Force have accomplished to ensure the health, safety and wellness of student-athletes, coaches and administrators.”


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 16, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> o much for San Diego schools, going to school then closing them again constantly is going to be really disruptive for kids including mentally and emotionally 3. Some businesses are already talking about defying the order...say they can't operate constantly pingponging from restrictions to no restrictions.


At some point people are going to wake up and realize we are going to have to live with this. It is not going away, nor is it going away anytime soon. 

As Fauci said we are looking at end of 2021 or early 2022 before we might get close to normal again according to what they want to do. 

We are moving into fall and flu season and likely covid comes back again. Based on the way CA and a lot of states want to do things, that means increasing restrictions again. 

School on and off
Biz some open (partially), some not allowed
Etc

We cannot continue on like this.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 16, 2020)

Sorry nobody’s home. In a couple hours after your sugar rush is over you’ll be posting that you follow all the rules and whatever the governor and the science says, they are doing it to protect us. We’ve heard it all from you.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 16, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> There are those that want soccer back. There are those that want schools back. *For most of California, neither will happen this Fall. I predict there will be no soccer next Spring either, or at least until there is a vaccine*. With that being said, why keep arguing with the crowd that wants to keep us shut down. They will win every time. This shutdown has no end in sight. Stop getting worked up with an argument we’ll never win. Do your thing, nobody needs to know. Travel to out of state tournaments, such as Arizona. Look for crazy soccer parents that want soccer just as much as you do, they are out there and plentiful. But most importantly, stop giving the shutdown crowd more ammo to make us look dumb and crazy. According to them, what we are doing is criminal. I would say what they are doing is cynical and hypocritical. Good luck to all and keep ballin, kids need it, but we need it more. And who are they to take that away from us.


Do you still feel this way?  Vaccine is coming sooner rather then laters brah!!!  Follow the rules and be a good example so when you want others to follow your rules, they have to.  It's simple actually if you think about it.  Big Ten is balling now too.  I predict California will have ball in the fall and next Spring.  That is where I stand today.  I hope I'm right and I hope your wrong.  Somewhere in da middle works for me too


----------



## dad4 (Sep 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> At some point people are going to wake up and realize we are going to have to live with this. It is not going away, nor is it going away anytime soon.
> 
> As Fauci said we are looking at end of 2021 or early 2022 before we might get close to normal again according to what they want to do.
> 
> ...


We can.  And we will.  We’re stupid like that.

I want us to close dangerous places, like restaurants, so that we reduce Rt and the disease can’t spread.  We won’t do that.

You want us to open it all up, get sick, and recover.  We won’t do that, either.

Instead, we will open up halfway, but not by risk.  We will make decisions based on political power and sales tax.   We’ll close the cheap things, like outdoor parks.  And open the expensive things, like amusement parks, theaters, motorcycle rallies, and casinos.

Then we’ll pretend to be surprised when our numbers get worse after we open Disneyland.

We’re stupid like that.


----------



## jimlewis (Sep 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> We can.  And we will.  We’re stupid like that.
> 
> I want us to close dangerous places, like restaurants, so that we reduce Rt and the disease can’t spread.  We won’t do that.
> 
> ...


Disney world in Florida has been open for over a month.  Did the numbers get worse?  Since we're making assumptions, lets look at what really happened.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 16, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> Disney world in Florida has been open for over a month.  Did the numbers get worse?  Since we're making assumptions, lets look at what really happened.


I’m not sure we know.  Given the size of the spike in Florida and the percentage of out of state guests, would you even notice an extra 200 cases per day coming out of Orlando?  Especially if 150 of them don’t get tested until they get back home?

We knew that Sturgis was a stupid idea a month before it happened.  We didn’t have to actually do it to find out.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> At some point people are going to wake up and realize we are going to have to live with this. It is not going away, nor is it going away anytime soon.
> 
> As Fauci said we are looking at end of 2021 or early 2022 before we might get close to normal again according to what they want to do.
> 
> ...











						Free Icon | Crying baby outline
					

Download this Free Icon about Crying baby outline, and discover more than 42 Million Professional Graphic Resources on Freepik. #freepik #icon #babycry #cry #babyface




					www.freepik.com


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 16, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> Disney world in Florida has been open for over a month.  Did the numbers get worse?  Since we're making assumptions, lets look at what really happened.


San Diego is going to close because of a spike of 22 cases in a college.  Ventura County because of an outbreak in the jail.  California's test is that sensitive.

Even a moderate outbreak of employees at Disneyland will be enough to close up the OC and schools again under the tests.  DW in Florida only works because Florida decided to accept the risk.  We are opening Disneyland but California isn't prepared to accept the risk, which is a recipe for disaster and recriminations.  Disneyland is also worse than Disneyworld because Disneyland is a park geared primarily to locals, while Disneyworld is primarily built for tourists (who would take their counts home, not to Orlando)


----------



## dad4 (Sep 16, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> San Diego is going to close because of a spike of 22 cases in a college.  Ventura County because of an outbreak in the jail.  California's test is that sensitive.
> 
> Even a moderate outbreak of employees at Disneyland will be enough to close up the OC and schools again under the tests.  DW in Florida only works because Florida decided to accept the risk.  We are opening Disneyland but California isn't prepared to accept the risk, which is a recipe for disaster and recriminations.  Disneyland is also worse than Disneyworld because Disneyland is a park geared primarily to locals, while Disneyworld is primarily built for tourists (who would take their counts home, not to Orlando)


San Jose is keeping colleges closed, pretty much for that reason.  If you open colleges, you will get parties, and you will get outbreaks.  Double that if you have frats.  So we chose just to keep it closed.  (or the supes chose for us.)


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> San Jose is keeping colleges closed, pretty much for that reason.  If you open colleges, you will get parties, and you will get outbreaks.  Double that if you have frats.  So we chose just to keep it closed.  (or the supes chose for us.)


The funny thing is AZ has opened up our universities. Did so early Aug. 

Our bars and restaurants have been up and running for a long time. 

Our kids have been playing sports since early August end of July. 

A number of schools have been open now for some time with full classrooms. 

And yet we see cases continue to decline. We see deaths continue to decline.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I’m not sure we know.  Given the size of the spike in Florida and the percentage of out of state guests, would you even notice an extra 200 cases per day coming out of Orlando?  Especially if 150 of them don’t get tested until they get back home?
> 
> We knew that Sturgis was a stupid idea a month before it happened.  We didn’t have to actually do it to find out.


WDW has been open for 2 months, daily virus cases in Florida dropped from a high of 15000 on July 12 to 3000 per day now.









						Largest U.S. theme parks report no COVID-19 outbreaks since reopening
					

No outbreaks have been reported at Disney, Universal, SeaWorld, Busch Gardens, Six Flags, Legoland and Cedar Fair parks in Florida, Texas, Illinois, Pennsylvania, Ohio, New Jersey, Virginia and Mic…




					www.ocregister.com
				




Understand they opened with distance and mask requirements, as well as reduced crowds.   So if people are required to follow rules and they actually follow the rules, things can open and cases can drop.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The funny thing is AZ has opened up our universities. Did so early Aug.
> 
> Our bars and restaurants have been up and running for a long time.
> 
> ...


And you have twice as many deaths per capita.  You keep forgetting to mention that part.  Your state killed thousands of elderly residents so you could have beer and pizza in the restaurant.

If you think a high death rate is inevitable, the offer to bet a case of IPA is still open.  If CA ever matches or passes AZ in covid deaths per capita, I’ll buy you a case of IPA.  If the vaccine comes first, you buy me a case.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The funny thing is AZ has opened up our universities. Did so early Aug.








						Latest Updates | COVID-19 Response
					

Find the latest updates and guidance from the University of Arizona on the novel coronavirus COVID-19.




					covid19.arizona.edu
				




"Students are strongly urged to shelter in place from 9/14 through 9/29."


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 16, 2020)

OK here is some food for thought. 

1. What is interesting to see is how W. Europe has done vs E. Europe. 
2. I doubt anyone thinks that in general E Europe has better medical care, more efficient governments in terms of setting policies, etc. And yet look at how much better they have done vs W Europe. Or maybe it is more accurate to say how differently the virus acted in that region vs W Europe. 

Have they done better in terms of response? Or do other factors make the difference? I lean heavily towards other reasons. Climate, populations (some immunity, etc). For reference take a look at Africa as well. Experts assumed they would be hammered and yet that has not come to pass. 

It seems the virus acts differently depending on region, climate, population more so vs what the gov have actually done. 

It is interesting to see on the Euro continent how differently the virus affected different regions. 

Western Europe
177,947 deaths
413,461,656 population
Deaths 430 per million

Eastern Europe
36,058 deaths
331,085,712 population
Deaths 109 per million


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 16, 2020)

We are opening schools to a hybrid model next week. My gut tells me we will see a spike of cases due to this, and get rolled back again. At some point we/they/whomever needs to decide if the open/closing of schools as cases are discovered is still better than a stable distance model.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> And you have twice as many deaths per capita.  You keep forgetting to mention that part.  Your state killed thousands of elderly residents so you could have beer and pizza in the restaurant.
> 
> If you think a high death rate is inevitable, the offer to bet a case of IPA is still open.  If CA ever matches or passes AZ in covid deaths per capita, I’ll buy you a case of IPA.  If the vaccine comes first, you buy me a case.


Or half as many deaths per Million as New York and New Jersey.   Elderly residents can't be killed if they take the same precautions as my parents and in-laws do.  They stay at home.   My coworkers mom in law goes to the casinos.   She understands the risk and doesn't care.   

Life is about choices.   I'll eat out if it is outdoors here in California, but won't eat inside a restaurant, even at 50% capacity.   I wear my mask, stay away from groups larger than 6-7 people.   My kid trains with a couple others,  does team practice, but no contact.   I'd let her play a game if allowed. 

Cases dropped from a high of 12000 here in California July 22 to a current average of about 3500 per day.  Things are getting better, but it sounds like the rules are so tight that counties are going to have tighter restrictions.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> "Students are strongly urged to shelter in place from 9/14 through 9/29."


This risk in basically non existent for that group. As one of the university medical doctors stated the chance of anyone actually going to the hospital is extremely unlikely. 

These are people not exhibiting illness. They are just showing as a positive


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> And you have twice as many deaths per capita. You keep forgetting to mention that part. Your state killed thousands of elderly residents so you could have beer and pizza in the restaurant.


I think it is less a gov policy thing and more how the virus acts in certain regions  and in certain populations. 

Take a look at Utah. They have been open far longer vs AZ and have a vastly different rate vs AZ for example.
Take a look at W Europe vs E Europe. It is fascinating.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> OK here is some food for thought.
> 
> 1. What is interesting to see is how W. Europe has done vs E. Europe.
> 2. I doubt anyone thinks that in general E Europe has better medical care, more efficient governments in terms of setting policies, etc. And yet look at how much better they have done vs W Europe. Or maybe it is more accurate to say how differently the virus acted in that region vs W Europe.
> ...


Comparing E. Europe with W. Europe it's like comparing Santa Ana with Newport Beach. Population density is way off.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Comparing E. Europe with W. Europe it's like comparing Santa Ana with Newport Beach. Population density is way off.


As is mobility.  Diseases spread more slowly when few people move around.  And the former Warsaw Pact has fewer people rich enough to travel very far.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 16, 2020)

Let the kids play.

The University of Wisconsin’s COVID-19 in Youth Soccer study offered several valuable findings:


Data was collected from 124 clubs representing over 90,000 players who have returned to play in more than 45,000 training sessions and 6,000 games since re-starting an average of 10 weeks prior to the survey.
71 clubs (57%) had progressed to soccer participation that involved contact / unrestricted play in training or competition.
100% of the clubs reported they had a formal COVID-19 plan in place to reduce risk.
A total of 325 positive cases were reported, including 282 positive cases in players, and 43 positive cases in staff.
Of the 325 positive cases, 1 case was reportedly traced to transmission in soccer.
No cases were reported to result in hospitalization or death.
The 282 reported positive cases in youth players represents a rate of 310 cases of COVID-19 per 100,000 children.  In comparison, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics, during the 10 weeks prior to the survey (6/18/2020 through 8/27/2020) the nationwide case rate among children in the United States was 477 cases per 100,000 children.











						UNIVERSITY OF WISCONSIN STUDY ANALYZES COVID-19 RATES AMONG YOUTH SOCCER PLAYERS
					

Richmond, VA (September 16, 2020) -  A new study conducted by the University of Wisconsin suggests that the incidence of reported COVID-19 cases among youth soccer players is not increased compared to the national pediatric case rate.  Dr. Drew Watson, a physician at the University of Wisconsin...




					www.theecnl.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> As is mobility. Diseases spread more slowly when few people move around. And the former Warsaw Pact has fewer people rich enough to travel very far.


Then why do we compare the US to Europe? 

Why do we compare AZ to CA? 

Etc etc. 

Each has something unique regarding them. 

AZ has a rather large portion of our deaths coming from the Navajo Nation as just one example. Native Americans make up less than 4% of the AZ population but are 11% of all deaths.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Comparing E. Europe with W. Europe it's like comparing Santa Ana with Newport Beach. Population density is way off.


Why do many compare the US vs Europe than? 

We are very different in many areas vs Euro countries. 

There seems to be many variables that affect what the virus does...and that is/was my point. People point to W Europe as a success. One could then ask why they failed in comparison vs E Europe? The answer is partially what you mention. Things are not that same. Density, weather, population, etc. Makes it very hard to compare one region vs another right? 

The same applies when looking at various states in the US. Each are unique.


----------



## jimlewis (Sep 16, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Let the kids play.
> 
> The University of Wisconsin’s COVID-19 in Youth Soccer study offered several valuable findings:
> 
> ...


dad4 is going to crush this report for not considering grandma.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Insults again?
> 
> Don't forget to say Karen.  No one is ever wrong if they call the other person Karen.


Don't forget the Chad's!


----------



## Speed (Sep 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The funny thing is AZ has opened up our universities. Did so early Aug.
> 
> Our bars and restaurants have been up and running for a long time.
> 
> ...


I now want to move to AZ based on this. And I hate hot weather. See ya this weekend.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 16, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> San Diego is about to fall back in the purple.  IIRC correctly yesterday their case count came in at 7.9 and they need to be under 7.  IIUC its being driven by an outbreak at SDSU-- 22 positive cases yesterday.  The way the math works, unless the next week comes radically under, San Diego will be in the purple.  This has a few implications: 1. it shows how darn sensitive and near impossible the CA color scheme is....if you have the basic community spread and then even a low level event like SDSU or the VC jail outbreak you'll be tipped back over and everything closes.  Cases (particularly in the north of the state) will rise in flu season even if they can start to roll out a vaccine in December.  2. So much for San Diego schools, going to school then closing them again constantly is going to be really disruptive for kids including mentally and emotionally 3. Some businesses are already talking about defying the order...say they can't operate constantly pingponging from restrictions to no restrictions. 4. Nail in the coffin for the soccer season if it happens.  SD has been the ones pushing for reopening the hardest.  If they get purpled I can't imagine the health authorities say just say "Oh o.k. go ahead and have a full contact sport in a county we just closed back up"


Too much Labor Day partying.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> OK here is some food for thought.
> 
> 1. What is interesting to see is how W. Europe has done vs E. Europe.
> 2. I doubt anyone thinks that in general E Europe has better medical care, more efficient governments in terms of setting policies, etc. And yet look at how much better they have done vs W Europe. Or maybe it is more accurate to say how differently the virus acted in that region vs W Europe.
> ...


This is a more accurate depiction of how poorly the US has done in their covid response. 

These are the 37 OECD countries. From Wiki: "Generally, OECD members are high-income economies with a very high Human Development Index (HDI) and are regarded as developed countries." 

These are the countries we should measure our response to.

Avg death rate for all OECD countries: 235 deaths per million
Death rate in the U.S.: 606 deaths per million (158% higher death rate than avg. OECD nation)
U.S ranks 33rd out of 37 nations for covid death rate


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Why do many compare the US vs Europe than?
> 
> We are very different in many areas vs Euro countries.
> 
> ...


Absolutely pointless to compare. The only thing I know for a fact, that the Virus is here to stay, whether we like it or not. We just have to choose if we want to hide from it or deal with it. I'm for latter.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Sep 16, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Let the kids play.
> 
> The University of Wisconsin’s COVID-19 in Youth Soccer study offered several valuable findings:
> 
> ...


Now if someone in this state government would be willing to admit it is not the data and science that is keeping kids from playing but their politics and ideology, we might get somewhere. At least I would feel better than being lied to about why kids are not in school or playing sports.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> The only thing I know for a fact, that the Virus is here to stay, whether we like it or not. We just have to choose if we want to hide from it or deal with it. I'm for latter.


I agree and I am for the latter as well.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 16, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Do you still feel this way?  Vaccine is coming sooner rather then laters brah!!!  Follow the rules and be a good example so when you want others to follow your rules, they have to.  It's simple actually if you think about it.  Big Ten is balling now too.  I predict California will have ball in the fall and next Spring.  That is where I stand today.  I hope I'm right and I hope your wrong.  Somewhere in da middle works for me too


Let me know when it’s confirmed that I was wrong.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 16, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> dad4 is going to crush this report for not considering grandma.


What study?  All I saw was a link to the ECNL press release.  And the study author is also the chief medical advisor to ECNL.

Sure, it tells me what I want to hear.  So what?  The Surf study told me what I want to hear, too.

Tell me when someone actually bothers doing a real study.  One that tests the kids instead of relying on self reporting by clubs.   

I want the same answer you do.  I'm just not willing to lie to myself to get it.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Absolutely pointless to compare. The only thing I know for a fact, that the Virus is here to stay, whether we like it or not. We just have to choose if we want to hide from it or deal with it. I'm for latter.


We can't hide.   Deal with it but be smart.   Indoors always wear a mask.   Outdoors much much safer, but don't be stupid and get a group of 10+ together and huddle near each other.   At our work 4 carpoolers all ended up sick.  One got it from a relative, eventually gave it to the others before realizing they were sick.  One passed away.  If you go out to eat, sit outdoors.   Keep your distance outside.   If you are high risk or someone with you is,  be extra safe.   I've noticed our employees are extra safe at work, but let their guard down at home with friends and family.   Need to be diligent at all times.


----------



## Woobie06 (Sep 16, 2020)

I don’t even know what to say to this...



			Newsom: ‘Nothing’ Preventing USC, Pac-12 Teams From Playing This Season


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 16, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I don’t even know what to say to this...
> 
> 
> 
> Newsom: ‘Nothing’ Preventing USC, Pac-12 Teams From Playing This Season


OK, thats a wrap.  See you all back at The Great Park next week.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 16, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I don’t even know what to say to this...
> 
> 
> 
> Newsom: ‘Nothing’ Preventing USC, Pac-12 Teams From Playing This Season


Time to play soccer then.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 16, 2020)

kl


socalkdg said:


> Let the kids play.
> 
> The University of Wisconsin’s COVID-19 in Youth Soccer study offered several valuable findings:
> 
> ...


#Science


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 16, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> dad4 is going to crush this report for not considering grandma.


No, but EOTL is saving all these for when he is out on parole.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Let the kids play.
> 
> The University of Wisconsin’s COVID-19 in Youth Soccer study offered several valuable findings:
> 
> ...


It took some digging to get past the press releases, but the Executive Summary is here --



			https://ortho.wisc.edu/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/COVID-19-in-Youth-Soccer.pdf


----------



## Soccerbabe3 (Sep 16, 2020)

D1 dead period extended until Jan 1! This means no on campus athletic visits, camps, or off campus evaluations by coaches for ALL d1 sports. They can do emails, text, zoom, calls etc if already allowed for your sport based on graduation year.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 16, 2020)

Soccerbabe3 said:


> or off campus evaluations by coaches for ALL


So usually they mean HS games. Does off campus evaluations also mean showcases? Silverlakes, ECNL Fall, Surf?


----------



## Soccerbabe3 (Sep 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So usually they mean HS games. Does off campus evaluations also mean showcases? Silverlakes, ECNL Fall, Surf?


Yes, no tournaments nor showcases! D2 and D3 coaches can attend.


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So usually they mean HS games. Does off campus evaluations also mean showcases? Silverlakes, ECNL Fall, Surf?


Riddle me this... Most 21’ “Blue Chip” recruits that are going to the top D1 programs signed at the beginning of their Junior year. So seniors that are not able to play right now may be helped by the delay, No? And the unsigned 21’s may end up at D2, D3 or NAIA anyways.
I guess my point/question is if you are an unsigned senior right now there still is hope to be seen and sign but probably not at a P5 team.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 17, 2020)

Has anyone done or heard anything about "showcase camp by exact sports" ?


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 17, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> Has anyone done or heard anything about "showcase camp by exact sports" ?


Phoenix Oct 12.   Usually assistant coaches there, but they also do much of the recruiting.  Some players have had success.   The Silverlakes one was cancelled.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 17, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Phoenix Oct 12.   Usually assistant coaches there, but they also do much of the recruiting.  Some players have had success.   The Silverlakes one was cancelled.


are they any good?  or a waste time?


----------



## happy9 (Sep 17, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> are they any good?  or a waste time?


I guess if depends if you get anything out of it.  My son attended one 2 years ago at Silver Lakes.  He's likely going to play for a coach who he met there.  The school was not on his list at all, now it's at the top.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 17, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I guess if depends if you get anything out of it.  My son attended one 2 years ago at Silver Lakes.  He's likely going to play for a coach who he met there.  The school was not on his list at all, now it's at the top.


thank you, appreciate it


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 17, 2020)

Yea.. wonder how many Cali Juniors and Seniors show up for this.  Bet it will be packed.


----------



## watfly (Sep 19, 2020)

Word on the street is that two SD clubs were shutdown this morning by the City for not following social distancing protocols.  Other than the club names, which I won't disclose, I don't know any other details than that.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 19, 2020)

watfly said:


> Word on the street is that two SD clubs were shutdown this morning by the City for not following social distancing protocols.  Other than the club names, which I won't disclose, I don't know any other details than that.


Disclose the public health officer


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2020)

watfly said:


> Word on the street is that two SD clubs were shutdown this morning by the City for not following social distancing protocols.  Other than the club names, which I won't disclose, I don't know any other details than that.


There is too much bullshit flying around without any of this "I won't disclose" nonsense.  If you don't want to say, just don't post.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 19, 2020)

watfly said:


> Word on the street is that two SD clubs were shutdown this morning by the City for not following social distancing protocols.  Other than the club names, which I won't disclose, I don't know any other details than that.


What does shutdown mean? They stopped the practice they saw? Or they told the club to stop operations?


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> What does shutdown mean? They stopped the practice they saw? Or they told the club to stop operations?


Neither.  Nobody did anything to anybody. Just another poster, posting made up bullshit to juice up the thread. Where do these guys come from?


----------



## watfly (Sep 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> What does shutdown mean? They stopped the practice they saw? Or they told the club to stop operations?


My understanding is that it was just practice.  The two clubs are just a stones throw away from each other.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 19, 2020)

Not soccer, (and I'm up in Norcal,) but something similar happened up here to a Little League team. Kids were easily 6ft apart in the outfield, a few in the dugout were spaced and had masks, and some were out sitting with parents, (think U-littles but for Baseball.) 

A park worker came through and said that we were not allowed to be out there. But he'd "look the other way just this once." 

It was such a shame- the kids were totally behaving and getting fresh air and sunshine. Which is desperately needed after the gross weather we've had. They also start school next week so I'm not sure how that's ok but being out in the sun and fresh air is not.


----------



## watfly (Sep 19, 2020)

espola said:


> There is too much bullshit flying around without any of this "I won't disclose" nonsense.  If you don't want to say, just don't post.





El Clasico said:


> Neither.  Nobody did anything to anybody. Just another poster, posting made up bullshit to juice up the thread. Where do these guys come from?


Unlike others I don't rat other clubs particularly for something as silly as not practicing social distancing.  Just a heads up that there are public officials out there that have nothing better to do than shutting down a bunch of kids from running around on field.  The source is a parent whose child's practice was shutdown.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 19, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Not soccer, (and I'm up in Norcal,) but something similar happened up here to a Little League team. Kids were easily 6ft apart in the outfield, a few in the dugout were spaced and had masks, and some were out sitting with parents, (think U-littles but for Baseball.)
> 
> A park worker came through and said that we were not allowed to be out there. But he'd "look the other way just this once."
> 
> It was such a shame- the kids were totally behaving and getting fresh air and sunshine. Which is desperately needed after the gross weather we've had. They also start school next week so I'm not sure how that's ok but being out in the sun and fresh air is not.


I have a hard time thinking of a team sport with less contact than baseball.   Other than the batter and catcher, no one is within 6 feet of anyone else.  And it has so little running you can even wear a mask.

Crazy if that’s on the bad list.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I have a hard time thinking of a team sport with less contact than baseball.   Other than the batter and catcher, no one is within 6 feet of anyone else.  And it has so little running you can even wear a mask.
> 
> Crazy if that’s on the bad list.


Yes! And here's the thing- they played with no pitcher or catcher. They had the pitching machine out and a bownet behind the batter. And honestly, this wasn't a real "team". Just friends that play in the league on many different teams, getting together. And they still scolded us!


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2020)

watfly said:


> Unlike others I don't rat other clubs particularly for something as silly as not practicing social distancing.  Just a heads up that there are public officials out there that have nothing better to do than shutting down a bunch of kids from running around on field.  The source is a parent whose child's practice was shutdown.


A rumor of a rumor of a rumor.  Now I believe you when you said that you are never serious.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 19, 2020)

P


watfly said:


> Unlike others I don't rat other clubs particularly for something as silly as not practicing social distancing.  Just a heads up that there are public officials out there that have nothing better to do than shutting down a bunch of kids from running around on field.  The source is a parent whose child's practice was shutdown.
> [/QUOT
> Parents and Clubs need to band together with disclosing who these public bullies are doing these horrible acts to children.  Publicly shame them and video tape them, post it, send it in to the media.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Sep 19, 2020)

chiefs said:


> P


I am not against the idea of shaming these officials. I am more surprised though that they are working on a Saturday. Seems they are putting in overtime to make sure they punish the kids.


----------



## watfly (Sep 19, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> I am not against the idea of shaming these officials. I am more surprised though that they are working on a Saturday. Seems they are putting in overtime to make sure they punish the kids.


I would hope that someone from the City was not just out wandering the neighborhood trying to ruin some kids' day.  Typically its some busy body that complains, and knowing that neighborhood it wouldn't surprise me, but I have no idea.   Honestly the City of SD has been really cool.  Every weekend at Mission Bay and Mission Beach there are an endless number of adults that gather in large, non-family groups without masks and not socially distancing, particularly on boats.  The cops and city staff give them no hassle whatsoever.  And who knows, the official that shutdown the practices could have thought it was ridiculous as we think it is to stop kids from playing, but was just following orders.  I don't think shaming this person is the right answer.   He's not the idiot that made the policy.

Be smart, be safe and keep your eyes out.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Sep 19, 2020)

watfly said:


> I would hope that someone from the City was not just out wandering the neighborhood trying to ruin some kids' day.  Typically its some busy body that complains, and knowing that neighborhood it wouldn't surprise me, but I have no idea.   Honestly the City of SD has been really cool.  Every weekend at Mission Bay and Mission Beach there are an endless number of adults that gather in large, non-family groups without masks and not socially distancing, particularly on boats.  The cops and city staff give them no hassle whatsoever.  And who knows, the official that shutdown the practices could have thought it was ridiculous as we think it is to stop kids from playing, but was just following orders.  I don't think shaming this person is the right answer.   He's not the idiot that made the policy.
> 
> Be smart, be safe and keep your eyes out.


Agree to disagree. Out of all the inconsistent enforcement and guidelines that have come from the state and county health officer, they can find the time to go and shut down kids playing soccer. Go to any park anywhere in this county and you will find pickup games with adults playing every sport. Yet they choose to shut down the kids. County officials have been by my child’s club looking for violations. Why so much time spent on youth soccer enforcing bogus guidelines?


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 20, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> Why so much time spent on youth soccer enforcing bogus guidelines?


its a perfect opertunity for the state to start taxing clubs in the future.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 20, 2020)

How it all went wrong (again) in Europe as second wave grips continent | CNN
					

After successfully tamping down the first surge of infection and death, Europe is now in the middle of a second coronavirus wave as it moves into winter -- raising questions over what went so wrong.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## watfly (Sep 20, 2020)

espola said:


> A rumor of a rumor of a rumor.  Now I believe you when you said that you are never serious.


My bad. I was trying to emulate the NY Times and The Atlantic.


----------



## messy (Sep 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> My bad. I was trying to emulate the NY Times and The Atlantic.


Actually the Atlantic is the most impeccable source in this country...but you knew that already. 
What they report just bums you out.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> My bad. I was trying to emulate the NY Times and The Atlantic.


NY Times or Atlantic would not have been afraid of providing facts.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 20, 2020)

messy said:


> *Actually the Atlantic is the most impeccable source in this country*...but you knew that already.
> What they report just bums you out.


. Is this a quote out of the Babylon Bee??


----------



## watfly (Sep 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually the Atlantic is the most impeccable source in this country...but you knew that already.
> What they report just bums you out.





espola said:


> NY Times or Atlantic would not have been afraid of providing facts.


First off, you two have no sense of humor.  Secondly, TMZ rates above Atlantic in reliability.

On other note, SD City Parks and Rec was doing their rounds today and couldn't have cared less that the boys were having a scrimmage (non-club) at the elementary school.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> First off, you two have no sense of humor.  Secondly, TMZ rates above Atlantic in reliability.
> 
> On other note, SD City Parks and Rec was doing their rounds today and couldn't have cared less that the boys were having a scrimmage (non-club) at the elementary school.


First off, I already pointed out that I now believe your statement about never being serious.

On another note, the only controversy I could find about the Atlantic's content was a few years back when they permitted the Church of Scientology to purchase a long ad that imitated the style of Atlantic articles.  The Atlantic subsequently deleted the ad and apologized for having published it.

Ball's in your court.


----------



## messy (Sep 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> First off, you two have no sense of humor.  Secondly, TMZ rates above Atlantic in reliability.
> 
> On other note, SD City Parks and Rec was doing their rounds today and couldn't have cared less that the boys were having a scrimmage (non-club) at the elementary school.


Shockingly enough, tmz very accurate...usually first on creepy celebrity news.


----------



## watfly (Sep 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Shockingly enough, tmz very accurate...usually first on creepy celebrity news.


I always chuckle when traditional news outlets have to say "according to TMZ".  It must kill them to say it.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2020)

watfly said:


> I always chuckle when traditional news outlets have to say "according to TMZ".  It must kill them to say it.


Why?  If they have the facts right, what would be the complaint?

According to TMZ today --









						Kumeyaay Native Americans Refuse to Fight Back as Woman Attacks Them
					

Members of the Kumeyaay tribe turned the other cheek as they were being harassed and attacked.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Why?  If they have the facts right, what would be the complaint?
> 
> According to TMZ today --
> 
> ...


Drunken white people. Smh.

*BANNED 1 WEEK DOMINIC*


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Drunken white people. Smh.


Neither TMZ nor the Kumeyaay said anything about her being drunk.  That is an inference on your part.  If pressed, I might admit to the fact that I had a similar suspicion upon viewing the video the first time.  Headlines such as "Party time at the border campout came to mind" camed to my mind totally without justification.

BTW, the first time I saw this video, it was on another website that incorrectly placed it near El Paso.  TMZ did not make that error.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Drunken white people. Smh.
> 
> *BANNED 1 WEEK DOMINIC*


BANNED


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

mlx said:


> I truly appreciate that you are keeping politics out.
> 
> My concern is that it seems you are considering racism as politics. I don't get why that is?
> 
> ...


You hurt?


----------



## mlx (Sep 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You hurt?


Racist people don't have that power. They are like chihuahuas. Chihuahuas believe they are in control and every body fears them with their yapping. When in reality, they are just a nuisance.  Racists are nothing but just angry little bitches believing they are relevant.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

mlx said:


> Racist people don't have that power. They are like chihuahuas. Chihuahuas believe they are in control and every body fears them with their yapping. When in reality, they are just a nuisance.  Racists are nothing but just angry little bitches believing they are relevant.


Well, I guess if facts make someone racist, so be it.  I find people that defend criminal behavior as acceptable, because of their skin color, as "racist".  When you grow some balls, come over to the off thread and we'll discuss your issues with my facts.  Until then, stop whining.


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, I guess if facts make someone racist, so be it.  I find people that defend criminal behavior as acceptable, because of their skin color, as "racist".  When you grow some balls, come over to the off thread and we'll discuss your issues with my facts.  Until then, stop whining.


you already won that argument with his first sentence.  They use that as a leave me alone.  I think it is just as evil calling someone a racist as it is being one.  I hope he gets reported. Good to see you back


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> you already won that argument with his first sentence.  They use that as a leave me alone.  I think it is just as evil calling someone a racist as it is being one.  I hope he gets reported. Good to see you back


So what do you call someone who is acting like a racist?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

espola said:


> So what do you call someone who is acting like a racist?


BLM?


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Coronavirus: More than 1,000 New Yorkers test positive in a day for first time since June
					

Neighbourhoods in Brooklyn, Queens see an alarming rise in Covid-19 cases




					www.yahoo.com
				



Where is “Mr New York did everything right?” LMFAO


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 26, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Coronavirus: More than 1,000 New Yorkers test positive in a day for first time since June
> 
> 
> Neighbourhoods in Brooklyn, Queens see an alarming rise in Covid-19 cases
> ...


In fairness NY has been bouncing around between 800-1000 cases the last several days.  1000 is just a number, but I get the point you are trying to make in light of comments made by someone recently so it's fair.  Ontario/Quebec's cases have also started to accelerate which tell us there has been some seasonality at work in New York's numbers.  Sweden is in the middle of a bump...it's small right now but we'll see how far it goes up.  It seems like Spain's wave has begun to crest as well, particularly in Madrid.  Now they'll be the argument over whether that's due to more severe restrictions, people freaking out so distancing more, or whether it's because they've gone from around 14% seroprevalence to maybe around 30%

Death and hospitalizations, though, still much lower than initial wave in both Europe and US.  At this point it's clear something a foot whether masks lowering viral loads (doubt it's this...the main source of transmission is still private gatherings/in the home and people don't use them there at least not enough to stop a significant bump), the virus weakening, or T-cell immunity, or perhaps some combination of 2 or 3.


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 26, 2020)

Why the same arguments on every thread. In my humble opinion their are good cops and bad cops . I don’t believe any person should be shot and killed Or beat if unarmed or not pointing a gun at police officer or attacking them with a weapon. Civil servants should put their well being aside to protect and serve that is what makes them heroic. I don’t think I know some of you and wouldn’t feel comfortable calling you a racist but sometimes you come across a little one sided. Some feel so strongly one way or the other, put your name on it. Just because a problem doesn’t affect you personally doesn’t mean their is no problem. I am happy for( you) whoever (you)are has never been pulled over by a civil servant with his gun drawn for some sort of fix it ticket Or whatever fitting a description LOL. But I would think   You would want everyone to be safe and not have Bad cops running around shooting at people, thugs of all colors can wear a badge too. Judge and or jurors determine your sentence not a beat cop. Their are plenty of good cops out there that would love for the bad ones to be outed. So what’s wrong with reform , training or whatever would help make civil servants better. My name Is Joe V. I live in LA my kids play in the B07 G 06 ages . I’m not hard to find and I think if people said who they really are they would be more respectful towards others and their opinion. I might not agree with some of you or you with me that’s okay . If I need to call you a name I would prefer do it to your face not as some keyboard cowboy. Let’s start with respect and get back to soccer whenever it’s deemed safe. We are just doing a whole lot of training ready for whenever we start.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> Why the same arguments on every thread. In my humble opinion their are good cops and bad cops . I don’t believe any person should be shot and killed Or beat if unarmed or not pointing a gun at police officer or attacking them with a weapon. Civil servants should put their well being aside to protect and serve that is what makes them heroic. I don’t think I know some of you and wouldn’t feel comfortable calling you a racist but sometimes you come across a little one sided. Some feel so strongly one way or the other, put your name on it. Just because a problem doesn’t affect you personally doesn’t mean their is no problem. I am happy for( you) whoever (you)are has never been pulled over by a civil servant with his gun drawn for some sort of fix it ticket Or whatever fitting a description LOL. But I would think   You would want everyone to be safe and not have Bad cops running around shooting at people, thugs of all colors can wear a badge too. Judge and or jurors determine your sentence not a beat cop. Their are plenty of good cops out there that would love for the bad ones to be outed. So what’s wrong with reform , training or whatever would help make civil servants better. My name Is Joe V. I live in LA my kids play in the B07 G 06 ages . I’m not hard to find and I think if people said who they really are they would be more respectful towards others and their opinion. I might not agree with some of you or you with me that’s okay . If I need to call you a name I would prefer do it to your face not as some keyboard cowboy. Let’s start with respect and get back to soccer whenever it’s deemed safe. We are just doing a whole lot of training ready for whenever we start.


It’s easy to post your name and who you are because you have said nothing controversial. Unfortunately, taking a stand is now controversial.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> In fairness NY has been bouncing around between 800-1000 cases the last several days.  1000 is just a number, but I get the point you are trying to make in light of comments made by someone recently so it's fair.  Ontario/Quebec's cases have also started to accelerate which tell us there has been some seasonality at work in New York's numbers.  Sweden is in the middle of a bump...it's small right now but we'll see how far it goes up.  It seems like Spain's wave has begun to crest as well, particularly in Madrid.  Now they'll be the argument over whether that's due to more severe restrictions, people freaking out so distancing more, or whether it's because they've gone from around 14% seroprevalence to maybe around 30%
> 
> Death and hospitalizations, though, still much lower than initial wave in both Europe and US.  At this point it's clear something a foot whether masks lowering viral loads (doubt it's this...the main source of transmission is still private gatherings/in the home and people don't use them there at least not enough to stop a significant bump), the virus weakening, or T-cell immunity, or perhaps some combination of 2 or 3.


The point I am trying to make is that keeping everything shutdown is next to impossible. States, counties, and city’s have budgets to balance. Everyone of these is running deficits in the millions of dollars. So any type of “reopening” is of course going to cause a spike in cases. The virus is here to stay, we have to learn to live with it and open up. For the most part, a lot of states have not completely reopened and the death rate is still high. Who do we blame the California deaths on? I’m just curious, because we have definitely prioritized life over the economy, and we still have the most deaths in the Great Ol’ US of A!


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 26, 2020)

I give you my opinion respectfully is the big difference and I’m not afraid of telling you who I am because I’m not ashamed and don’t need to hide especially for being disrespectful to others. I don’t agree with a lot that you say but I won’t disrespect you for having a different opinion . I would though love for people that don’t believe this pandemic say who you are and who your kid is so My kid isn’t at the same training your at. We take precautions for our safety and your safety . I would like soccer to start up and if my family can help keep the numbers going down we will do our part. Thank you to everyone that is being strong and following the rules to hopefully get us playing. Until then we will be training coming back even stronger .


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> I give you my opinion respectfully is the big difference and I’m not afraid of telling you who I am because I’m not ashamed and don’t need to hide especially for being disrespectful to others. I don’t agree with a lot that you say but I won’t disrespect you for having a different opinion . I would though love for people that don’t believe this pandemic say who you are and who your kid is so My kid isn’t at the same training your at. We take precautions for our safety and your safety . I would like soccer to start up and if my family can help keep the numbers going down we will do our part. Thank you to everyone that is being strong and following the rules to hopefully get us playing. Until then we will be training coming back even stronger .


Good job and I commend you for that. If you don’t want yourself or your kids to be exposed then don’t go to work, don’t go grocery shopping, and don’t let them intermingle with their cousins and family members. And why do you assume that people that are not “following the rules” are more likely to expose your kids if there is no science whatsoever to prove that youth sports, especially soccer has been a contributing factor to any rise in cases or superspreader event? Good for you for following the rules and contributing to us getting back on the field sooner. That is your choice and I can’t judge you for that.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> I give you my opinion respectfully is the big difference and I’m not afraid of telling you who I am because I’m not ashamed and don’t need to hide especially for being disrespectful to others. I don’t agree with a lot that you say but I won’t disrespect you for having a different opinion . I would though love for people that don’t believe this pandemic say who you are and who your kid is so My kid isn’t at the same training your at. We take precautions for our safety and your safety . I would like soccer to start up and if my family can help keep the numbers going down we will do our part. Thank you to everyone that is being strong and following the rules to hopefully get us playing. Until then we will be training coming back even stronger .


If you were honest, you would realize that the only people that are being disrespected on this forum are people that disrespect others as well. There is not 1 innocent person on this forum that has been disrespected. You spit fire, you will get fire spit back at you. Simple.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Death and hospitalizations, though, still much lower than initial wave in both Europe and US.  At this point it's clear something a foot whether masks lowering viral loads (doubt it's this...the main source of transmission is still private gatherings/in the home and people don't use them there at least not enough to stop a significant bump), the virus weakening, or T-cell immunity, or perhaps some combination of 2 or 3.


 I believe the mask does help with the viral load, but then again my lab is based off of 100 employees at my work.   When 4 people in a carpool don't wear a mask, all get it, and one dies, then compared to four that were working inside closely for about 15 minutes, but had masks on the whole time and only one person transferred it to another and both ended up returning to work in 2 weeks.   Who knows for sure.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 26, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> If you were honest, you would realize that the only people that are being disrespected on this forum are people that disrespect others as well. There is not 1 innocent person on this forum that has been disrespected. You spit fire, you will get fire spit back at you. Simple.


I am going to disagree with this-all I said was I was bummed about trick or treating getting band in LA, (it was since reversed,) and I was treated like I wanted all the grandparents of the world to die. I think a few very narrow minded ones ruin for the lot of us. Meaning- not everyone has to spit fire in order to be mobbed.


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 26, 2020)

Their you go @Anon9 we do what the experts say wear a mask and social distance and in general stay away from large groups. We still do plenty beach surf skate train without being around anyone.  What I don’t need is for you to tell me what I should or shouldn’t do . Who are you what’s your name who are your kids? When my kids show up to a training out of respect for others we try our best to be responsible I’m not telling you what to do but since you are proud of not caring and are possibly irresponsible with your behavior, let me know who you and your kid is so we won’t be around you. It’s simple I don’t care what you decide to do with your life . I would just prefer staying away from you and your kid.


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 26, 2020)

I agree people are disrespectful so I suggest post your real name at least stand by wheat you or whoever says. Just maybe people will be more respectful if everyone starts saying who they are. I have no respect for keyboard cowboys that just because they disagree disrespect others and hide. Stand proud of what you stand for .


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 26, 2020)

If I were honest? @Anon9 how can I be more honest ? My name is Joe my kids play gk and have played in scdsl, Dpl ,DA and have guest played for many teams in tournaments all over our Instagram is @soccerkeeper1310 and when games are played you can find me usually alone by a corner flag . Normally I would give you the list of tournaments we are doing but because of this pandemic I can’t . So who are you. I’m 100 from the feet up who are you stand proud.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> Their you go @Anon9 we do what the experts say wear a mask and social distance and in general stay away from large groups. We still do plenty beach surf skate train without being around anyone.  What I don’t need is for you to tell me what I should or shouldn’t do . Who are you what’s your name who are your kids? When my kids show up to a training out of respect for others we try our best to be responsible I’m not telling you what to do but since you are proud of not caring and are possibly irresponsible with your behavior, let me know who you and your kid is so we won’t be around you. It’s simple I don’t care what you decide to do with your life . I would just prefer staying away from you and your kid.


You don’t have to worry about me. I don’t do socially distanced practices so obviously your not around me. I’m in Arizona on the weekends so yiu won’t see me at the beach either.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> If I were honest? @Anon9 how can I be more honest ? My name is Joe my kids play gk and have played in scdsl, Dpl ,DA and have guest played for many teams in tournaments all over our Instagram is @soccerkeeper1310 and when games are played you can find me usually alone by a corner flag . Normally I would give you the list of tournaments we are doing but because of this pandemic I can’t . So who are you. I’m 100 from the feet up who are you stand proud.


You went on a soccer forum, and are now acting tough through a computer, to shame keyboard warriors? You are the exact definition of a keybord warrior. I could care less who you are, you stand for nothing controversial, you follow the rules, you keep your kids away from other kids, so who cares who you are.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I am going to disagree with this-all I said was I was bummed about trick or treating getting band in LA, (it was since reversed,) and I was treated like I wanted all the grandparents of the world to die. I think a few very narrow minded ones ruin for the lot of us. Meaning- not everyone has to spit fire in order to be mobbed.


Lol. Just by posting on here you are exposing yourself to the mob.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 26, 2020)

From the day A-non started his thread, it’s all been his way or F off.  What a waste of time. Same echo chamber that makes closed minded people feel ok about what they’ve done (or not done) in their lives. 

A-non, I know you don’t give a shit what I or anyone   that disagrees with you has to say.  Small petty guy.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> From the day A-non started his thread, it’s all been his way or F off.  What a waste of time. Same echo chamber that makes closed minded people feel ok about what they’ve done (or not done) in their lives.
> 
> A-non, I know you don’t give a shit what I or anyone   that disagrees with you has to say.  Small petty guy.


Ok Geezpoop. Like I’m the only one.......


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 26, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> If I were honest? @Anon9 how can I be more honest ? My name is Joe my kids play gk and have played in scdsl, Dpl ,DA and have guest played for many teams in tournaments all over our Instagram is @soccerkeeper1310 and when games are played you can find me usually alone by a corner flag . Normally I would give you the list of tournaments we are doing but because of this pandemic I can’t . So who are you. I’m 100 from the feet up who are you stand proud.


Post your addy, maybe we'll come visit.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> If I were honest? @Anon9 how can I be more honest ? My name is Joe my kids play gk and have played in scdsl, Dpl ,DA and have guest played for many teams in tournaments all over our Instagram is @soccerkeeper1310 and when games are played you can find me usually alone by a corner flag . Normally I would give you the list of tournaments we are doing but because of this pandemic I can’t . So who are you. I’m 100 from the feet up who are you stand proud.


I didn’t mean that you are not honest. I meant that if you really look at it, people have been disrespectful to eachother from all sides of the soccer, covid, and political spectrum. You seem like a pretty honest guy to me. At least you have more guts than me by telling us your real name. Unfortunately, I don’t have that luxury. I am part of the soccer underground and unfortunately that makes me a target for hate from people that don’t agree with me.


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 26, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Lol. Just by posting on here you are exposing yourself to the mob.


I don’t recall addressing you , I just recommend if you are proud of what you are saying and are willing to disrespect people then  say who you are, now it appears you just would like to argue and go straight to name calling . I’m not into that , I just think if everyone would act like we are standing in front of each other we would be more respectful. I use to love this forum for guest playing so my info is here and I don’t say disrespectful things to people. Acting tough? Okay I guess being real and telling everyone respectfully who I am and my opinion is acting tough. A keyboard warrior is someone that hides behind the keyboard disrespects others With a fake name and because they are ashamed and afraid to post who they are. That doesn’t sound like me but it sounds like some on this SoCal forum. Expose myself to the mob? Most on here are good people Just looking for information on SoCal soccer. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 26, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I didn’t mean that you are not honest. I meant that if you really look at it, people have been disrespectful to eachother from all sides of the soccer, covid, and political spectrum. You seem like a pretty honest guy to me. At least you have more guts than me by telling us your real name. Unfortunately, I don’t have that luxury. I am part of the soccer underground and unfortunately that makes me a target for hate from people that don’t agree with me.


I hear you ,unfortunately Without real names I feel people are way to quick to disrespect each other , most of stand by each other at games some may have kids on the same team . No hate from me man you have an opinion I respectfully disagree with some of it . No worries


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 26, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Post your addy, maybe we'll come visit.


What’s your name and who is your kid then I will welcome you to my block.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 26, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> What’s your name and who is your kid then I will welcome you to my block.


Looks like youre only 99 from the feet up joe, if thats your real name. Post the addy.


----------



## Savage (Sep 27, 2020)

We lived in the Seattle area until recently and earlier today received a blast email from one our former clubs, PacNW saying that Washington Youth Soccer and the RCL (WA equivalent of SCDSL) have been working with the governors office on a plan to safely return to play and they anticipate approval of that plan and a return to games by October 10 or shortly thereafter!  

i see this as a positive development as CA and WA approaches have highly aligned to date.

I am hoping our California youth soccer leaders can take some courage from this development and show some leadership as well by asking Newsome his henchmen to use science when assessing the risk of these outdoor youth sports!


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Looks like youre only 99 from the feet up joe, if thats your real name. Post the addy.


You won’t even say who you are or who your kid is or area ... post your address or name or club or even just kids age group ....but I’ll play like said 100 from the feet up 2292 Del Amo Blvd Torrance California 90501  this is between Crenshaw Blvd. and Van ness Ave this is the family park address just let me know roll through . We are usually their working out after 4 Wed- Friday or at el Camino college Monday-Tuesday . I’m hardly home so this should work . So who are you?


----------



## Goalie1310 (Sep 27, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Looks like youre only 99 from the feet up joe, if thats your real name. Post the addy.


You can also DM me @soccerkeeper1310 this is my kids soccer Instagram page it’s public


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 27, 2020)

Goalie1310 said:


> You won’t even say who you are or who your kid is or area ... post your address or name or club or even just kids age group ....but I’ll play like said 100 from the feet up 2292 Del Amo Blvd Torrance California 90501  this is between Crenshaw Blvd. and Van ness Ave this is the family park address just let me know roll through . We are usually their working out after 4 Wed- Friday or at el Camino college Monday-Tuesday . I’m hardly home so this should work . So who are you?


I find it funny that a majority of the crazy ones on here have a user name related to the "Goalie" position. Why is this?


----------



## crush (Sep 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> I find it funny that a majority of the crazy ones on here have a user name related to the "Goalie" position. Why is this?


GK parents have it hard with the Socal crowd.  The more I think about it, I think you're right bro.  Dam, more and more I go down the line ((we've been on few teams just so you know)) the more crazy I see.  I appreciate GK parents and for the most part have had a good working relationship with them but they are cray cray lol!!!!!


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> I find it funny that a majority of the crazy ones on here have a user name related to the "Goalie" position. Why is this?


Our kids are crazy to play the position and go through that kind of abuse (physical, mental, emotional).  Apple doesn't fall far from the tree.

My head scratcher has been why some of them have seemed so risk adverse through all this since having your kid play keeper carries with it a lot and multiple risks too that the ordinary family probably wouldn't want to take on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Our kids are crazy to play the position and go through that kind of abuse (physical, mental, emotional).  Apple doesn't fall far from the tree.
> 
> My head scratcher has been why some of them have seemed so risk adverse through all this since having your kid play keeper carries with it a lot and multiple risks too that the ordinary family probably wouldn't want to take on.


Most goalies can’t play otherwise.


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 17, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> Our numbers in AZ are dropping through the floor.  Things are getting much better.  Our local soccer authority just moved us to phase 4 of the plan and we are starting fall leagues on time.  Our population density in metro PHX is very similar to that of LA.  Sprawl.  So you can't really use that as an argument.  We will have fall baseball and soccer and still have our Covid numbers drop.  These are not mutually exclusive events.  The difference between CA and AZ is the politics and the fear.  We and other states have found ways to get parts of our lives back while successfully battling COVID.  The numbers don't lie.
> This is what is going on in AZ this weekend and we will have multiple tournaments on Labor day.  Also its not just us Desert Conference starts on time in Salt Lake so UT and NV are doing the same things.  Yes.. there are teams traveling for league play. Looks like Cali may lose an entire year of soccer and development so the kids in the other western states will be that much stronger next year.
> 
> 
> ...


Care to provide an update on AZ? Let me help.  AZ has the second highest Covid-19 death rate in the U.S.  Numbers don't lie, right?


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 18, 2022)

^ Desperately seeking engagement…..lol


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 18, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> ^ Desperately seeking engagement…..lol


EOTL?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 18, 2022)

Anon9 said:


> EOTL?


Yes


----------

